# Make Four Words



## dotty999

starting off with a word, next person has to make 4 words of 3 or more letters from the given word, and provide the next word, have a go 

e.g. Beginners

begin, begs, rise, rings



Translations


----------



## Gr3iz

station, salt, lion, trial

Medicated


----------



## dotty999

media, idea, dead, deem

Infiltration


----------



## Gr3iz

inflation, flat, ration, infant

irradiated


----------



## dotty999

rated, data, edit, irate

passionately


----------



## Gr3iz

plate, sepia, pains, style

spaceship


----------



## dotty999

shapes, ships, paces, passé

ridiculously


----------



## Gr3iz

lousy, idly, drill, slur

incredible


----------



## dotty999

edible, bile,bleed, crede

comfortable


----------



## Gr3iz

format, combat, force, amble

infantry


----------



## dotty999

faint, tray, rant, fairy

implication


----------



## Gr3iz

implicit, clamp, plain, camp

admission


----------



## dotty999

mission, amiss, minds, nods

correlation


----------



## Gr3iz

torn, core, later, retain

pugnacious


----------



## dotty999

pang, span, snap, scion

confrontation


----------



## cwwozniak

font, front, nation, tacit 

hallucinate


----------



## dotty999

hell, chill, chant, call

perforation


----------



## cwwozniak

ration, repair, potion, pirate 

repudiate


----------



## dotty999

all good words there Chuck! :up:

pride, prate, tread, dieter


sensitivity


----------



## Gr3iz

stye, tiny, stein, invite

sensuality


----------



## cwwozniak

nasty, sensual, slut, slits 

EDIT: destinations 
Thank you, Mark.

Thank you, Dotty, You had some good ones, yourself. Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Chuck! How about a starting point? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, I edited my post.


----------



## dotty999

from Destinations..

stations, tanned, detains, distant

premonition


----------



## cwwozniak

promote, protein, potion, portion 

indivisible


----------



## dotty999

blend, blinds, vines, viable

sagaciousness


----------



## cwwozniak

gaseous, cousins, caginess, again 

inflammatory


----------



## dotty999

fairy, flint, matin, malty

you never cease to amaze me with your lengthy words!

debilitating


----------



## cwwozniak

debating, dilating, betting, gated

And you amaze me with the breadth of your vocabulary.


----------



## dotty999

I amazed you so much allegedly you forgot to post a word!


----------



## cwwozniak

Twice in one day.   

Hypothetically


----------



## Gr3iz

typically, tally, cello, hitch

television


----------



## cwwozniak

vision, noise, sieve, lesion

incarnation


----------



## dotty999

carton, ration, carat, nation

obnoxiousness


----------



## cwwozniak

obnoxious, sinuses, business, bonuses 

overindulgence


----------



## dotty999

indulge, lover, govern, gloved

acquaintances


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint, squint, stance, aquatic

verbosity


----------



## cwwozniak

troves, tries, bores, sobriety 

restrained


----------



## Gr3iz

stained, desire, tress, destine 

dictionary


----------



## cwwozniak

diction, action, ration, rainy

prohibitive


----------



## Gr3iz

pith, trove, probe, thrive

television


----------



## cwwozniak

vision, lesion, noise, tense

mathematics


----------



## Gr3iz

thematic, chemist, steam, matches

photography


----------



## cwwozniak

photo, graph, happy, prop 

exhibitions


----------



## Gr3iz

inhibit, stone, both, exit

subscription


----------



## cwwozniak

scripts, scrubs, runts, suspicion 

newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

spawn, wraps, spew, spare

transaxle


----------



## cwwozniak

stale, extra, lanes, taxes

permutation


----------



## Gr3iz

permit, mutate, putter, retain

accessorize


----------



## cwwozniak

access, zeros, recess, creases 

veterinarian


----------



## Gr3iz

intern, avian, terrain, revert

confirmation


----------



## cwwozniak

confirm, nation, notion, formation

performance


----------



## Gr3iz

foreman, former, creep, romance

administration


----------



## cwwozniak

strain, nation, strand, ration

contemplating


----------



## Gr3iz

contempt, platen, petting, cleaning

horrendous


----------



## cwwozniak

horde, resound, shore, douse

mousetrap


----------



## Gr3iz

tramp, strap, spout, stream

breakdown


----------



## cwwozniak

bread, drown, wonder, wander

psychological


----------



## dotty999

chills, logical, chops, school


presumptuous


----------



## Gr3iz

sumptuous, stumps, press, strop

riverside


----------



## dotty999

versed, rivers, revised,devise


flabbergasted


----------



## Gr3iz

grabbed, staged, blast, ledger

encyclopedia


----------



## cwwozniak

cycle, pencil, cloned, placed

sanitized


----------



## Gr3iz

sized, daze, stain, satin

reference


----------



## cwwozniak

fence, reef, free, referee 

redundancy


----------



## Gr3iz

dance, ready, cruddy, candy

plantation


----------



## cwwozniak

plain, nation, plantain, talon 

manufacturer


----------



## Gr3iz

fracture, frame, manure, refract 

conditionally


----------



## cwwozniak

condition, acidity, diction, candy

professional


----------



## Gr3iz

profess, lesion, flops, spinal

radically


----------



## cwwozniak

radical, radial, rally, racially 

laminated


----------



## Gr3iz

lament, detail, tailed, malted

depression


----------



## cwwozniak

pressed, noise, sniped, poised

overheated


----------



## Gr3iz

heard, thread, drove, hovered

implementation


----------



## cwwozniak

implement, mention, implant, potential

contraption


----------



## Gr3iz

cannot, caption, proton, nation

faithfully


----------



## dotty999

fitfully, filly, huffy, tally


repugnancy


----------



## cwwozniak

purge, grace, grape, pregnancy 

alternating

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

giant, alerting, relating, retail

warehouse


----------



## dotty999

rehouse, washer, arouse, shower


flirtatious


----------



## cwwozniak

ratios, stout, flairs, traits

infatuated


----------



## Gr3iz

fatted, fainted, detain, nude

teachable


----------



## cwwozniak

bleach, batch, cheat, cabal,

transistorized


----------



## Gr3iz

resistor, transit, sanitized, station

infestation


----------



## dotty999

infest, finest, instate, statin


conglomerate


----------



## cwwozniak

mangle, glamor, moron, elongate 

diagonals 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

slang, gonads, loading, glands

hopelessly


----------



## cwwozniak

sleepy, holly, yelps, shells

satisfaction


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, station, fists, fascist

agreements


----------



## cwwozniak

grates, stamen, rages, merges

cartoonist


----------



## Gr3iz

cartons, snoot, rations, artist

vocabulary


----------



## cwwozniak

vocal, bravo, cabal, ovary 

vegetarians


----------



## Gr3iz

grains, starve, strive, vegans

carnivores


----------



## dotty999

scorn, cravers, voices, rivers


impecuneous


----------



## cwwozniak

spine, impune, mucus, specimen 

overabundant


----------



## Gr3iz

verdant, abound, turban, redoubt

waterfall


----------



## cwwozniak

waterfall

water, falter, later, taller 

waterfowl


----------



## Gr3iz

wafer, flower, falter, trowel

pessimistic


----------



## cwwozniak

times, mist, pies, mess

soothsayer


----------



## dotty999

soothes, sooty, soother, others


perfidiousness


----------



## cwwozniak

piousness, founders, snipers, sounders 

trustworthiness


----------



## Gr3iz

wrists, twisters, south, thrown

fortnight


----------



## cwwozniak

fortnight

tight, fight, thorn, thong

calendar


----------



## dotty999

candle, clear, clean, darn

I must be making it too easy for you guys as I offer up more letters to give you a better chance of forming longer words, I'll have to stop

















superfluous


----------



## Gr3iz

floss, flour, lupus, pulse

hotcakes


----------



## dotty999

skate, chats, caste, haste


determine


----------



## cwwozniak

dieter, minted, metered, mitered

logophile


----------



## Gr3iz

polo, hello, pile, hope

acceleration


----------



## cwwozniak

creation, laceration, cretin, notice

mechanism


----------



## dotty999

chasm, chains, mimed, chimes

gasconading


----------



## cwwozniak

sanding, coins, gonads, dancing, 

capitulated

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

capital, plated, dilated,plaited

circumlocution


----------



## cwwozniak

motion, lotion, circuit (will have to remember this one for a different game), critic

roundabouts


----------



## Gr3iz

strand, burst, abort, baron

pharmaceutical


----------



## cwwozniak

cuticle, racial, material, marcher

prescription


----------



## dotty999

rescript, scription, ripens, stripe

anachronistic


----------



## Gr3iz

chronic, scratch, chaos, stanch 

racetrack


----------



## dotty999

tracer, racket, tracker, crater

convergence


----------



## Gr3iz

verger, green, cover, govern

potholes


----------



## dotty999

splot, shoot, pools, sloth

benevolent


----------



## cwwozniak

bevel, event, love, been

temptations 

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

station, attempts, pension, matins

extenuating 

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

nutating, taxing, texting, genuine

circumstance


----------



## Gr3iz

circus, scent, crust, cranium 

spontaneity


----------



## cwwozniak

nasty, insane, spotty, pasty 

combustion


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, bust, suction, combs

motorized


----------



## dotty999

mitred, roomed, zoomed, torid

ephemeral


----------



## cwwozniak

leaper, pearl, helper, peeler 

perpendicular


----------



## dotty999

peculiar, append, dipped, perpend

procrastinate


----------



## cwwozniak

protein, creation, traipse, stationer 

diametrically


----------



## Gr3iz

calamity, medically, medial, triad

determined


----------



## dotty999

termed, minted, mitred, ridden

exasperation


----------



## cwwozniak

separation, pirates, proteins, expires 

totalitarianism

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

militia, martial, smart, toast

reflections


----------



## cwwozniak

rifles, elections, electrons, inflects

autonomously


----------



## Gr3iz

autonomy, mostly, slant, snooty

revisited


----------



## dotty999

revised, resited, derives, deters

honourable


----------



## cwwozniak

blare, abhor, labor, noose

despicable


----------



## dotty999

cables, disable, aspic, spliced

abligurition


----------



## Gr3iz

blunt, alibi, trial, grail

darkness


----------



## cwwozniak

darkens, sneaks, deans, drakes 

posterity


----------



## Gr3iz

stripe, pretty, spotty, piety

apocalypse


----------



## cwwozniak

apply, soapy, sloppy, appeal

extraordinary


----------



## Gr3iz

ordinate, tardy, detox, trinary 

overheard


----------



## cwwozniak

overhead, herder, drover, reread

declassified


----------



## Gr3iz

defies, fielded, saddles, scalded 

telephone


----------



## cwwozniak

phenol, pole, help, teen

accelerator


----------



## Gr3iz

racecar, realtor, trace, clearer

crenelations


----------



## cwwozniak

relations, creations, cretins, reclines

contraptions


----------



## dotty999

patrons, portions, captions, raptors

febrifacient

you boys have sure been busy around here!:up:


----------



## cwwozniak

efficient, effect, brace, caffeine 

neutralized 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

neuter, nature, derail, razed

heartbreaker


----------



## dotty999

beaker, breather, beater, rebreak

ablutophobia


----------



## Gr3iz

photo, labia, habit, bloat

inventions


----------



## cwwozniak

invest, noise, intones, invents

assimilation


----------



## Gr3iz

snails, liaison, slant, saints 

directory


----------



## cwwozniak

direct, rectory, tried, torrid 

strategically


----------



## Gr3iz

strategy, tragically, legal, glacial

headphones


----------



## cwwozniak

heaps, shone, heads, phones

sanctimonious


----------



## dotty999

sanctions, mansions, actions, ominous

congregations


----------



## cwwozniak

congestion, gratings, onions, gracing

remarkably


----------



## Gr3iz

marker, marble, barely, bleak

faithless


----------



## dotty999

fails, hatless, fatless, flesh

elimination


----------



## Gr3iz

elation, minion, tenon, limit

uncatalogued


----------



## cwwozniak

uncatalogued

unglued, counted, lounged, uncoated 

inconclusive


----------



## Gr3iz

civil, voices, invoice, liven 

connection


----------



## cwwozniak

tine, neon, connect, coin

valedictorian


----------



## Gr3iz

validation, invalidate, diction, drivel

superhero


----------



## cwwozniak

peruse, heroes, shore, purrs

nondescript


----------



## Gr3iz

scripted, sprinted, conned, depicts

stationery


----------



## cwwozniak

stationery

stator, rainy, station, yearns

generalizations


----------



## Gr3iz

generational, rationalize, sterilize, realizing

standardized


----------



## cwwozniak

dazed, stranded, standard, detains

manipulative


----------



## Gr3iz

punitive, invite, plaintive, vitamin

temporally


----------



## cwwozniak

temporal, portly, mortally, lamely 

extradited

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

exited, traded, texted, edited 

performance


----------



## dotty999

prance, manor, foamer, perform

unparagoned


----------



## Gr3iz

dragon, purged, ground, grouped

serviettes


----------



## cwwozniak

strives, verses, revises, trivets

reticulated 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

curated, dilate, reticule, created

consideration

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cinders, creation, condones, restrain

biographical


----------



## dotty999

graphic, chirp, polar,graphical

inveterate


----------



## cwwozniak

veteran, nitrate, venerate, invert

incinerator


----------



## dotty999

ration, terror, inertia, creator

pandiculation


----------



## cwwozniak

diction, placid, topical, capital

somnambulating


----------



## Gr3iz

slamming, blasting, mating, bastion

departmental


----------



## cwwozniak

parental, prenatal, lamented, trampled

compartmentalized


----------



## Gr3iz

mentioned, partnered, departmental, comment

advancement


----------



## cwwozniak

vacated, cement, vented, canted

proportional


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, plaint, portion, tarpon 

conditioning


----------



## cwwozniak

condition, diction, coining, doting 

polyunsaturated


----------



## Gr3iz

plated, natural, stoned, unduly

pressurization


----------



## dotty999

persian, persons, purses, prizes


armamentarium


----------



## Gr3iz

armature, armament, trainer, amateur

harmoniously


----------



## cwwozniak

harmoniously

harmony, ominously, homily, marshy 

happenstance


----------



## cwwozniak

harmony, ominously, homily, marshy 

happenstance


----------



## Gr3iz

enhance, cheats, cheapen, these

agreements


----------



## cwwozniak

merges, grates, enrages, steamer

divestiture


----------



## Gr3iz

stride, drives, trivets, virtues 

administrator


----------



## cwwozniak

ratios, admits, transmit, distant

triangulation


----------



## Gr3iz

glutton, granulation, rational, training

togetherness


----------



## cwwozniak

ghosts, hotness, horses, thorns

stratification


----------



## Gr3iz

station, crafts, friction, fantastic

development


----------



## dotty999

peeved, develed develop, leveed

horticulture


----------



## Gr3iz

chortle, torture, culture, clothier

ambidextrous


----------



## cwwozniak

extras, brides, mouser, doubts

multifarious


----------



## Gr3iz

strum, famous, furious, smart

unquestionably
(The definitive answer to the question: Is there a word in the English language that uses all the vowels?)


----------



## cwwozniak

oblique, bastion, unstable, quotable

uncomplimentary



Gr3iz said:


> unquestionably
> (The definitive answer to the question: Is there a word in the English language that uses all the vowels?)


 :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

complaint, planet, commentary, coupler

marketplace


----------



## cwwozniak

placate, replace, camera, parakeet 

transcending


----------



## Gr3iz

ascending, restrain, scanning, grants

supernatural


----------



## cwwozniak

replant, perusal, plaster, purest 

confiscated


----------



## Gr3iz

faced, scant, decants, faction

revolutionary


----------



## cwwozniak

voluntary, revolt, lotion, rotary

pharmaceuticals


----------



## Gr3iz

charms, plasma, musical, stapler

pornographic


----------



## cwwozniak

graphic, prong, panic, groan 

problematic


----------



## Gr3iz

citable, plate, bloat, cropable 

sequentially


----------



## dotty999

tallies, squinty, entails, inquest

Neanimorphic


----------



## Gr3iz

prone, morphine, chain, preach

schizophrenia


----------



## cwwozniak

zeros, pinches, chosen, poachers

hallucinating


----------



## Gr3iz

halting, thing, chanting, latch

compliance


----------



## cwwozniak

complain, compile, malice, comical

reluctance


----------



## Gr3iz

create, cuter, recant, trance

installation


----------



## cwwozniak

instill, instant, station, lanolin 

decommissioned


----------



## Gr3iz

decision, mission, minded, commended 

excommunicated


----------



## cwwozniak

commenced, excited, decimate, counted 

lighthearted


----------



## Gr3iz

threat, delight, tighter, lithe 

encouragement


----------



## dotty999

enrage, courage, mentor, cement

modifications


----------



## cwwozniak

motions, fiction, monastic, stain

stalactites


----------



## Gr3iz

scales, states, tactless, latices 

situational


----------



## dotty999

station, slant, tuitions,statin

anticipation


----------



## Gr3iz

caption, nation, canton, tacit 

turntable


----------



## cwwozniak

blunter, tunable, nebula, butter

gastronomical


----------



## Gr3iz

coming, motoring, grooms, astronomical 

superstition


----------



## cwwozniak

sprints, persons, tension, noisiest 

extracurricular

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

circular, curtail, cartel, lariat

regardlessly


----------



## cwwozniak

regards, gallery, digress, largess 

surreptitiously


----------



## Gr3iz

prettily, reposts, stirrups, sputter

approximately


----------



## dotty999

primate, proximate, mapper,appley

semiannually


----------



## cwwozniak

seminal, manually, namely, mainly

extremities


----------



## dotty999

extremes, termites, metres, retimes


reproductions


----------



## cwwozniak

reductions, produces, sounder, trounces

counterfeits


----------



## Gr3iz

founts, scout, recount, cutters

fortunately


----------



## cwwozniak

fortune, flatter, nutty, flouter 

impersonator


----------



## Gr3iz

prisoner, resonator, sprinter, torpor 

pressurized


----------



## cwwozniak

prized, repress, surprise, seized 

posthumously

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

thumps, photos, mostly, shout

introductory


----------



## cwwozniak

round, torrid, country, crypt 

reassembling


----------



## Gr3iz

assemble, blessing, grease, marbles

breakthrough


----------



## dotty999

rougher, bather, routed, hearth

blandiloquent


----------



## Gr3iz

blend, quaint, quill, bloat

synchronization


----------



## cwwozniak

chintzy, chains, sanction, annoys

sesquipedalian


----------



## Gr3iz

equips, liquids, painless, piqued

hyperglycemia


----------



## cwwozniak

gleam, primal, empire, yearly

effervescent


----------



## Gr3iz

severe, recent, fervent, effects

sensational


----------



## dotty999

seasonal ,tassles, lesson, slates

absentaneous


----------



## Gr3iz

beasts, senates, about, neatens 

difference


----------



## cwwozniak

differ, feeder, fenced, refined

unsaturated


----------



## Gr3iz

saunter, nature, turned, asunder

leadership


----------



## cwwozniak

headers, pleads, helpers, pleased

asymmetrical


----------



## Gr3iz

calamity, steamy, clammy, stream

satisfaction


----------



## cwwozniak

stiction, factions, stains, attains

antiquated


----------



## Gr3iz

tainted, quitted, antiqued, quaint

standardized


----------



## cwwozniak

retains, drained, strained, raster

gentrification


----------



## Gr3iz

graft, friction, traction, fencing

reservation


----------



## dotty999

rations, version, retains, inverse

exsibilation


----------



## Gr3iz

sexton, libations, boxes, stable

creationism


----------



## cwwozniak

master, reaction, moister, noisier 

exhibitionist


----------



## Gr3iz

sexton, inhibit, exist, shone

existentialism


----------



## cwwozniak

materiel, elates, estates, steams

philosophically 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

chilly, psycho, locally, school

mountainous

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

amounts, snout, moons, motions

reverberations


----------



## Gr3iz

reservation, obverse, berates, beavers

uninterruptible


----------



## cwwozniak

interrupt, tribune, tribute, penitent 

implementation


----------



## Gr3iz

pimiento, planet, mention, tampon

orchestral


----------



## cwwozniak

orchestra, torches, chores, latches 

hyperventilating


----------



## Gr3iz

ventilate, preventing, thriving, glittery

apprehensive


----------



## cwwozniak

sapphire, pensive, happier, severe 

matriculated


----------



## Gr3iz

retail, claimed, curled, derail

creationist


----------



## cwwozniak

creation, caster, traction, station

evolutionist


----------



## Gr3iz

lotions, solution, stove, volts

heartaches


----------



## cwwozniak

teaches, cheers, creates, reaches

contaminated


----------



## Gr3iz

contained, content, detain, donate

magnanimous


----------



## cwwozniak

magnums, again, among, mains

beneficiaries


----------



## Gr3iz

scene, caries, faeries, freebies 

copperhead


----------



## cwwozniak

chopper, header, preached, cheaper

accountability


----------



## Gr3iz

account, bacon, blatant, built

immaculate


----------



## cwwozniak

malice, actual, climate, tamale 

conception


----------



## Gr3iz

concept, point, cope, tine

triceratops


----------



## cwwozniak

posters, priest, spectator, retracts

brontosaurus


----------



## Gr3iz

brats, burst, boast, torus 

rhinoceros


----------



## cwwozniak

chores, choose, erosion, inches 

reinstatement


----------



## Gr3iz

testament, matters, treatments, transient

overcomplicated


----------



## cwwozniak

comical, cooperative, docile, overcome

perpetually


----------



## Gr3iz

pulley, purple, paltry, tally

inebriation


----------



## cwwozniak

boater, brine, retain, inertia

intoxicating


----------



## Gr3iz

citing, coating, toxin, taxing

relocation


----------



## cwwozniak

relation, reaction, lotion, coolant

teleportation


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, prattle, prelate, relation

encyclopedia


----------



## cwwozniak

delicacy, concede, canopy, cleaned

repetition (as in ...)


Gr3iz said:


> encyclopedia


----------



## Gr3iz

petition, Triton, tripe, repent

scheduling

If that's the first repeat in 300 posts, I think we're doing pretty good! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

dueling, shingled, singled, deuching

cheiloproclitic


----------



## cwwozniak

collector, photocell, pitcher, trollop

trichophilia


----------



## Gr3iz

pitch, ichor, hatch, trail

extrasensory


----------



## cwwozniak

oysters, strays, erasers, resonate

preoccupation


----------



## Gr3iz

porcupine, capture, caption, creation

earthquakes


----------



## dotty999

squeaker, hearts, equates, quakers

scolicophagous


----------



## Gr3iz

colic, coughs, slough, polio

underground


----------



## cwwozniak

underdog, grounded, rudder, drudge

overwhelmed


----------



## Gr3iz

where, mower, loved, wheeled 

undifferentiated


----------



## cwwozniak

unrefined, traded, untrained, fattened

exquisitely


----------



## Gr3iz

quietly, quilts, steely, quest

holistically


----------



## dotty999

locally,locality, shally, stoically

vesthibitionism


----------



## Gr3iz

inhibit, invests, smite, mission

superconductor


----------



## dotty999

conducers, doctors, conductors, producers

exasperation


----------



## Gr3iz

separation, expiate, operates, toxins

eventualities


----------



## dotty999

ventilates, latentis, entails, attest

ostentatious


----------



## Gr3iz

toasts, stents, snouts, statins

harmonica


----------



## cwwozniak

monarch, macaroni, chairman, chain

monochromatic


----------



## Gr3iz

monarch, match, march, chronic

juvenileness


----------



## cwwozniak

julienne, unveils, seven, eleven 

misbehaving


----------



## Gr3iz

shaving, beaming, shame, heaving

pussyfooting


----------



## cwwozniak

fussy, spoofing, spouting, potions

lollygagging


----------



## Gr3iz

lagging, golly, again, gallon

geologically


----------



## cwwozniak

logically, lollygag, collage, glycol 

extrapolation


----------



## dotty999

relation, portion, rational, exportation

Venustaphobia


----------



## cwwozniak

phobias, evasion, sunbathe, bounties

ortographobia


----------



## Gr3iz

biograph, photo, right, graph

environmentally


----------



## cwwozniak

inventory, mentally, elevation, relative

unequivocally


----------



## Gr3iz

equally, unequal, uniquely, vocally

crosshatching


----------



## dotty999

snatch, crossing, tossing, catching

Euneirophrenia


----------



## cwwozniak

euphoria, neoprene, reunion, earphone

nightmarish


----------



## Gr3iz

sharing, marsh, harming, trashing

reciprocation


----------



## cwwozniak

prancer, procreation, incorrect, operatic 

alliteration


----------



## Gr3iz

alteration, litter, taller, trillion

memorability


----------



## cwwozniak

memory, mobility, morality, embalm

monumentally


----------



## dotty999

moment, monument, mentally, lament

aurantiaceous


----------



## Gr3iz

cutaneous, curtains, trance, crust

wildflowers


----------



## cwwozniak

willows, widowers, folders, reflows

cultivated

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

detail, vaulted, tilted, caved

endangerment


----------



## dotty999

garment, enraged, gander, meander


precociousness


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, piousness, species, snipers

communicative


----------



## cwwozniak

communicate, caution, account, concave

unabashedly


----------



## Gr3iz

shady, badly, bashed, bundles

relentlessly


----------



## dotty999

tillers, tensely, tellers,relents

compassionate


----------



## Gr3iz

pension, captions, steams, spastic

incompetence


----------



## cwwozniak

impotence, penitence, mention, pimento

politicians


----------



## Gr3iz

spoil, plains, splat, captions

unnecessarily


----------



## cwwozniak

nuances, unnecessary, insurance, unclear

unintimidated


----------



## Gr3iz

inundated, daunted, intimate, minutia 

scatterbrained


----------



## cwwozniak

barters, bartenders, barricades, decanters 

interdenominational


----------



## Gr3iz

domination, delaminate, international, termination

rationalities


----------



## cwwozniak

retaliation, translate, initiates, initials

variables


----------



## Gr3iz

slaver, braves, blares, rivals

gesticulating


----------



## cwwozniak

gestating, instigate, autistic, causing

reinvigorating


----------



## Gr3iz

trigger, grieving, inviting, region

mastication


----------



## dotty999

station,matins,mastic,attics

dereliction


----------



## Gr3iz

client, direction, election, tirade 

serviceability


----------



## dotty999

viability, abilities, blistery, erascible

uncertainties


----------



## Gr3iz

curtains, retains, citrate, statue

instrumentation


----------



## dotty999

mentions, station, instrument, intimates

filipendulous


----------



## Gr3iz

spoiled, pounds, filed, lupus 

sarcophagus


----------



## dotty999

scraps,coughs,chorus, phagus


Juxtaposition


----------



## Gr3iz

station, position, potion, toxins, 

transverse


----------



## cwwozniak

traverse, servants, veterans, erasers

proliferation


----------



## Gr3iz

operation, filter, retain, reptile

tremendously


----------



## cwwozniak

mousey, tousled, mounted, remotely

sacrilegious


----------



## Gr3iz

religious, gaseous, gracious, goalless 

gratification


----------



## cwwozniak

ratification, friction, fraction, farting

chastisement


----------



## Mulex

Chase, Case, Cement, Hat

KNOWLEDGE


----------



## cwwozniak

glowed, wedge, owned, kneel

proliferated


----------



## Gr3iz

prorated, defoliate, trifled, deflate

physiologist


----------



## dotty999

soloist, stoops, shoots, sloops

Compromised


----------



## Gr3iz

crimes, romped, crops, miser

rhapsodical


----------



## cwwozniak

orchids, radicals, spacial, carhops

hallucinating


----------



## dotty999

uniting, calling, chilling, hailing

polyphloisboian


----------



## cwwozniak

happily, phobias, balloons, billions

rambunctious


----------



## Gr3iz

bracts, scram, strum, actions

preservation


----------



## cwwozniak

reservation, prevents, servant, perverts

embalming


----------



## Gr3iz

beaming, gleam, blaming, ambling

credentials


----------



## cwwozniak

credits, cretins, denials, increase

predisposed


----------



## Gr3iz

depress, dipped, speeds, dressed

reformation


----------



## dotty999

reformat, oration, matron, forment

ultracrepidarian


----------



## Gr3iz

repute, trader, parade, reptilian

illumination


----------



## cwwozniak

mullion, mountain, nominal, initial

incandescence


----------



## Gr3iz

candies, scenic, science, dances

acetaminophen


----------



## cwwozniak

acetone, phenomena, phonetic, penchant

inflammations


----------



## Gr3iz

Mafia, stain, stamina, flints

videoconferencing


----------



## cwwozniak

confidence, enforced, convergence, fringed

telepresence


----------



## Gr3iz

present, creeps, pretense, select

harmoniously


----------



## cwwozniak

harmony, marshy, ominously, hormonal

contentiously


----------



## Gr3iz

contents, costly, snotty, tonsil 

undetectability


----------



## cwwozniak

decibel, inaudible, debilitate, tenacity

clandestinely


----------



## dotty999

destiny, iceland, cleansed, distend

vernacularization


----------



## Gr3iz

vulcanize, realization, trivial, retrial 

mountainous


----------



## dotty999

mountains, amounts, stains, motions

autohagiographer


----------



## Gr3iz

gopher, graph, ratio, trigger

streamlined


----------



## cwwozniak

steamed, terminal, derailments, meanders

aerodynamically


----------



## Gr3iz

dynamo, creamy, dreamily, canary

radiography


----------



## cwwozniak

prodigy, hairy, pagoda, horrid

radioisotope


----------



## Gr3iz

steroid, roasted, stripe, poster

sophistication


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, photonics, ponchos, captions

modularization


----------



## Gr3iz

duration, motion, radial, martial

soundstage


----------



## dotty999

astounds, usages, gassed, assuaged

yarnwindle


----------



## Gr3iz

warned, denial, delay, windy

lackadaisical


----------



## cwwozniak

slack, clicks, lilacs, salad

concatenation


----------



## Gr3iz

contention, connection, intent, cotton

sweatband


----------



## cwwozniak

beast, stand, wanted, wasted

paradoxically


----------



## dotty999

radically, parody, radially,oxically


splendiferous


----------



## Gr3iz

fronds, sounder, flounders, refined 

fluorescence


----------



## cwwozniak

flours, forces, enclosure, recluse

electroluminescent


----------



## dotty999

millions, eclectic, selector, electrons

Librocubicularist


----------



## Gr3iz

cubical, oculist, stucco, labors

indefensibly


----------



## cwwozniak

defiles, disbelief, sideline, edible

infinitesimal


----------



## Gr3iz

flints, limits, simian, simile 

claustrophobic


----------



## cwwozniak

caustic, phobias, tropical, publish

categorically


----------



## Gr3iz

catalog, racially, greatly, recall

triskaidekaphobia


----------



## cwwozniak

phobias, skateboard, shirked, sparked

hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia


----------



## Gr3iz

thinks, shaken, taxes, staph

workaround


----------



## cwwozniak

roadwork, wound, drown, drunk

bootstrapped


----------



## Gr3iz

stropped, booster, dapper, roosted

anticlimactic


----------



## cwwozniak

animal, maniac, lactic, italic 

melodramatic


----------



## Gr3iz

climate, melodic, medical, reclaim

superstitious


----------



## cwwozniak

persist, sputters, outputs, postures 

facetiously


----------



## Gr3iz

facets, costly, slice, steal

systemically


----------



## cwwozniak

stymie, mystically, metallic, smallest 

pantograph


----------



## Gr3iz

tango, grant, graph, tarp

breathtaking


----------



## cwwozniak

breathing, breaking, thinker, tighter

asphyxiation


----------



## Gr3iz

spiny, stain, shiny, paints

oxygenation


----------



## cwwozniak

taxing, anxiety, agony, xenon

stratified


----------



## Gr3iz

strafed, fasted, tasted, retard

pneumatics


----------



## cwwozniak

pumice, inspect, saint, campus

hydrocarbons


----------



## Gr3iz

broody, shady, brooch, chaos 

isochronous


----------



## cwwozniak

churns, chorus, sours, cushions

semitransparent


----------



## Gr3iz

parents, transmits, permits, sprinter 

hallucinogenic


----------



## dotty999

culling, gallon, channel, hailing

Autotonsorialist


----------



## Gr3iz

tonsils, stilts, straits, taunts

psychological


----------



## cwwozniak

physical, alcoholic, chilly, polyps, 

phlebotomist


----------



## Gr3iz

bottom, photos, blooms, stomp

firecracker


----------



## cwwozniak

friar, carrier, racier, fiercer 

skyrockets


----------



## Gr3iz

sockets, rocky, storks, stocker

fratricide


----------



## cwwozniak

direct, cried, carried, terrific

amphibious


----------



## Gr3iz

bash, sham, humps, soap

allegorical


----------



## cwwozniak

logical, allergic, garlic, collage 

transcendentalism


----------



## Gr3iz

dentists, materials, scented, details

moonshiner


----------



## cwwozniak

shrine, hormones, heroism, onions

nonchalantly


----------



## Gr3iz

loach, nacho, tally, halon 

businessman


----------



## cwwozniak

numbness, assume, sunbeams, sinuses

conflagration


----------



## dotty999

fragrant, flagrant, ration, colation

juglandaceous


----------



## cwwozniak

jungles, dangles, glances, conjugal 

cordaitopsida


----------



## Gr3iz

discord, tropics, strict, drastic

breakthrough


----------



## cwwozniak

outbreak, outrage, brought, brother,

groundbreaking

EDIT: Just noticed the cake icon. Happy Birthday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

braking, grinder, breading, noggin

terrestrial 

Thanks Chuck! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## dotty999

stirrer, rattlers, letters, arrest

nyctohylophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

hypnotic, playboy, photonic, platonic

anatidaephobia


----------



## Gr3iz

phoned, painted, detain, boated

millionaire


----------



## cwwozniak

aileron, milliner, mineral, remain

exorbitantly


----------



## Gr3iz

extant, toxin, bleat, tribal

conquering


----------



## cwwozniak

quince, reunion, ignore, ounce

overpowering


----------



## Gr3iz

grower, wringer, proving, groper

publication


----------



## cwwozniak

botanic, caution, auction, utopian

periodicals


----------



## Gr3iz

scored, dicier, sliced, redials

effervescence


----------



## cwwozniak

fences, fevers, veneers, seven

bioluminescence


----------



## Gr3iz

license, science, incense, sublime

apothecary


----------



## cwwozniak

chapter, hearty, poacher, preachy 

confectionery


----------



## Gr3iz

infect, finery, confront, confine

disappointment


----------



## cwwozniak

appointed, midpoints, endpoints, postpaid, 

satisfying


----------



## Gr3iz

fasting, sating, stains, gnats

hostilities


----------



## cwwozniak

holiest, toilets, hotels, hostels 

negotiations


----------



## Gr3iz

gotten, nations, staining, sitting

extraterrestrial


----------



## cwwozniak

axial, relaxers, atrial, retailers

trilateration


----------



## dotty999

aeration, rational, alteration, relation

noctambulation


----------



## cwwozniak

tabulation, automation, battalion, botanic

processionary


----------



## dotty999

procession, pessary, passion, coronary

annihalation


----------



## cwwozniak

inhalation, national, ninth, anoint

incomprehensible


----------



## Gr3iz

combines, prehensile, compiler, income 

philanthropic


----------



## cwwozniak

tropical, capitol, principal, platonic

plasticine


----------



## Gr3iz

pastel, slice, platen, scent

parachuting


----------



## cwwozniak

parting, parching, upright, hangup 

weightlessness


----------



## Gr3iz

witness, sightless, eights, senseless

topographical


----------



## cwwozniak

tropical, applicator, copilot, optical

climatological


----------



## Gr3iz

magical, logical, gloat, local

lycanthropy


----------



## cwwozniak

trophy, atrophy, royalty, python

reincarnation


----------



## Gr3iz

carrion, incarnate, retain, creation

certification


----------



## cwwozniak

trifecta, fraction, friction, reaction

reclassified


----------



## Gr3iz

fried, false, slicer, faceless 

indefensible


----------



## dotty999

defines, defense, inedible, blinds

aberuncators


----------



## cwwozniak

bouncers, abreast, acrobats, carbonates, 

equitation

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet, tuition, equation, notate

roadrunner


----------



## cwwozniak

rounder, around, rerun, error 

dependability


----------



## Gr3iz

debility, addle, delta, badly

belittled


----------



## cwwozniak

belted, tilted, billed, edible

hypotenuse


----------



## Gr3iz

typos, phones, steno, house

medications


----------



## cwwozniak

mediation, diction, indicates, domestic

comediennes


----------



## Gr3iz

dines, mined, snide, minces

affiliations


----------



## cwwozniak

finalist, finials, staff, sniff

disassociation


----------



## Gr3iz

diction, scions, stands, antacid 

newspaper


----------



## dotty999

sapper, papers, weaners, nappers

thermometers


----------



## cwwozniak

theorems, motors, mothers, smother

Arachibutyrophobia 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

charity, brachia, parrot, corrupt 

endothermic


----------



## cwwozniak

theremin, mother, hermit, notched

hygroscopic


----------



## Gr3iz

grips, chops, scoop, chirp

encapsulated


----------



## cwwozniak

escaped, pulsated, slated, cleanup 

hermetically


----------



## Gr3iz

hermit, cheerily, thermally, clearly

appreciation


----------



## dotty999

reaction, appear, caption, creation

substantiate


----------



## cwwozniak

statins, abstains, absent, butane

insubordination


----------



## dotty999

ruinations, ordinations, unionisation, inundations

accrementition

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cremation, termination, connecter, increment

crematoriums

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mortuaries, immature, commuters, turmerics

papilionaceous


Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

applause, appliances, pencils, pelicans

lepidopterophobia


----------



## Gr3iz

leopard, prepaid, predate, plopped

diagnostician


----------



## dotty999

disdaining, ignitions, iodising, indications

perfectionism


----------



## cwwozniak

imperfections, receptions, recipients, friction

lackadaisicalness


----------



## Gr3iz

scandals, slacken, sickness, classical

responsibilities


----------



## cwwozniak

responses, responsible, possibilities, inspires 

resplendence


----------



## Gr3iz

seeder, scene, recedes, slender

conditionally


----------



## cwwozniak

colonial, location, donation, tycoon

capriciousness


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, spacious, capris, sprains

orthogonality


----------



## cwwozniak

tonality, anthology, throat, tonight

characteristics


----------



## Gr3iz

static, theatrics, critters, stretch

reinitialization


----------



## cwwozniak

initialize, inertial, rational, notarize

impracticalities


----------



## Gr3iz

practices, lactate, limits, spacial

rationalization


----------



## cwwozniak

rotational, national, tarnation, lotion

polymerization


----------



## Gr3iz

motion, polarize, tremor, planter 

investigatory


----------



## cwwozniak

negativity, visionary, riveting, revolting

nationalization


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, notation, natal, talon

pneumatically


----------



## cwwozniak

manually, mentally, nuptial, actually 

pyrotechnicians


----------



## Gr3iz

piracy, proteins, crochet, crotches

spontaneously


----------



## cwwozniak

planes, stolen, penalty, outlays

premeditatedly


----------



## Gr3iz

delayed, permitted, medially, predated

brainwashed


----------



## cwwozniak

washer, brandish, brandies, behind

desensitized


----------



## dotty999

densities, dissented, destinies, sensitized

penetrometer


----------



## Gr3iz

repenter, tromp, mentor, potter 

calcification


----------



## dotty999

fictional, factional, laconic,conflict


pervicacious


----------



## plodr

space, vapor, pears, precious ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ elementary~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for some reason, this forum removes all the spaces between lines


----------



## cwwozniak

malty, eternal, mylar, enemy

perfunctorily

I never noticed that kind of problem, *plodr*. You could try posting the problem in this site's comments and suggestions forum. Be sure to mention what operating system you are running and which browser(s) shows the problem.


----------



## plodr

prone, lyre, lyric, corn ~~~~~~~~ fictiously~~~~~~~(posted from FF28 in lubuntu 14.04; the previous one was posted from palemoon in Win 7)


----------



## frapper

lost, sly, costly, cults

persnickety


----------



## plodr

pick, snicker, knee, sent 
ordinary


----------



## dotty999

inroad, ordain,rayon,adorn

perfection


----------



## cwwozniak

prefect, reception, percent, prince

insurmountable


----------



## Gr3iz

mountains, sermon, stable, suitable

thermodynamic


----------



## cwwozniak

mother, hammer, chromed, machinery

serendipitous


----------



## Gr3iz

proud, dispense, tripods, striped

comparability


----------



## cwwozniak

capability, mortal, portal, bipolar

resurrected


----------



## Gr3iz

reducted, cures, steered, cursed

melancholia


----------



## cwwozniak

melon. helical, macho, machine

detachable


----------



## Gr3iz

bleached, cabled, debate, teachable

melodramatic


----------



## plodr

lode, mode, tail, meat

encyclopedia


----------



## Gr3iz

cycled, daily, docile, cloned

resuscitated


----------



## cwwozniak

tasted, tested, rested, recites

depreciation


----------



## Gr3iz

deprecation, predation, caption, creation

salutations


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, sustain, assault, outlast

postulating


----------



## Gr3iz

saluting, station, glutton, putting

unmitigated


----------



## plodr

gate, date, time, timid

immortal


----------



## Gr3iz

trial, mortal, mail, mitral 

incestuously


----------



## frapper

closet, lens, clones, lice

ingenuous


----------



## dotty999

ensuing, igneous, enginous, unsung

plasmophagous


----------



## Gr3iz

plasma, slough, splash, plumps

barbiturates


----------



## plodr

barber, trite, baste, tears

infinitesimal


----------



## Gr3iz

intestinal, limits, finite, finials

verisimilitude


----------



## dotty999

servitude, revisited, diluters, dieters

naufrageous


----------



## Gr3iz

forages, fangs, freon, surgeon 

prostitution


----------



## cwwozniak

position, portions, torsion, options

infestations


----------



## Gr3iz

fastens, instates, nations, insist

oscilloscope


----------



## plodr

cope, pool, loco, pill

colocation


----------



## cwwozniak

colocation < I think it's spelled collocation 

lotion, coolant, cocoa, octal

dynamometers


----------



## Gr3iz

trendy, stream, tenors, remands

tremendously


----------



## cwwozniak

trendy, mousey, remotely, mentored

enthusiasm


----------



## Gr3iz

thesis, stains, mashes, smites

katzenjammer


----------



## cwwozniak

taken, remake, market, amaze

mispronounced


----------



## Gr3iz

pounced, reminds, prison, princes

pterodactyl


----------



## plodr

toad, road, date, plate

mysterious


----------



## Gr3iz

misery, system, sister, stormy

announcements


----------



## plodr

cement, noun, seem, neat 

contemporary


----------



## Gr3iz

tamper, proctor, recon, rectory 

minuteman


----------



## cwwozniak

immune, meant, tame, mime

revolutionary


----------



## dotty999

revolution, ovulation, renovator,evolution

obmutescent


----------



## Gr3iz

scene, mutts, tenet, scent

ombudsmanship


----------



## plodr

moan, spud, hips, moss

perspicuous


----------



## cwwozniak

suppose, precious, copiers, corpses

nitroglycerine


----------



## Gr3iz

rioting, glycol, cloying, glycine 

reprehensible


----------



## cwwozniak

beepers, sleepier, sphere, replies 

incriminated


----------



## Gr3iz

inmate, trained, crated, traced

unfathomable


----------



## cwwozniak

amount, mountable, thumb, meatloaf

carbonated


----------



## Gr3iz

bacon, braced, crated, react

centralization


----------



## cwwozniak

rationalize, notarize, container, citizen

capitalization


----------



## Gr3iz

caption, capitol, talon, plait

sustainability


----------



## cwwozniak

utility, abstain, blunts, busty

unaccountable


----------



## plodr

coat, count, blunt, table

pacemaker


----------



## KravenDragonfang

peace, rake,cake, park

fiddlesticks


----------



## Gr3iz

fickle, kidless, tickles, slick

insensitivity


----------



## cwwozniak

invests, invites, invents, intensity.

inscrutable

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

curtains, unstable, turbine, cables

torrential


----------



## plodr

rental, tent, trial, nail

idiosyncrasy


----------



## Gr3iz

idiocy, crass, scrod, drains

accomplishment


----------



## cwwozniak

shipment, moisten, accents, champions

interdepartmental


----------



## Gr3iz

impart, reminder, tenement, pretender

strawberries


----------



## cwwozniak

brassier, breasts, tribes, risers

pollinated


----------



## Gr3iz

Do I detect a trend with your responses, Chuck? ;-)

polled, donate, detail, polite

administrator


----------



## cwwozniak

admiration, radiation, tradition, station

embellishing

I don't see how "tribes" and "risers" could be any kind of a trend.


----------



## Gr3iz

shilling, shine, blemish, single

summertime

Must've been my imagination ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

simmer, mister, muster, tummies, 

slideshows


----------



## Gr3iz

wishes, lidless, whiles, sidles

directive


----------



## plodr

drive, erect, dire, treed

endless


----------



## cwwozniak

lessen, sensed, needs, dense

opportunistic


----------



## Gr3iz

tourist, support, counts, tunics

prestidigitation


----------



## dotty999

spreading, reading, deporting, residing

inheritance


----------



## Gr3iz

enchanter, charter, cheer, entrance

deterioration


----------



## cwwozniak

detonate, tender, nitrated, rotation

expeditiously


----------



## Gr3iz

sloped, piously, split, sixty

mechanism


----------



## cwwozniak

chasm, chains, chimes, names

bifurcated


----------



## Gr3iz

curbed, crated, tracer, refurb 

acetaminophen


----------



## plodr

camp, tame, cement, phone 

bicoastal


----------



## cwwozniak

cobalt, social, sailboat, bloats

incendiary


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy, diner, cinder, ready

kaleidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

sloped, lakeside, policed, docile

phenakistoscope


----------



## Gr3iz

spanks, pockets, cheapen, pickets

invitational


----------



## cwwozniak

national, initial, valiant, naval

overbearing


----------



## Gr3iz

bereaving, govern, beaver, grieve

flightless


----------



## plodr

list, light, this, thief

funereal


----------



## dotty999

frenula, leaner, unreal, funeral

amphibious


----------



## Gr3iz

bumps, bias, push, ship

continuous


----------



## plodr

tins, cons, count, soon

pedestrian


----------



## dotty999

repainted, pertained, president, inserted

effortlessly


----------



## cwwozniak

offsets, trolleys, restyles, sellers

painlessly


----------



## dotty999

paisleys, spaniels, spinally, painless

chromosomes


----------



## cwwozniak

choosers, chooses, smoochers, homerooms

revisionism


----------



## dotty999

remission, revisions, versions, emission

demonstrating


----------



## plodr

string, monster, strait, drag

protagonist


----------



## dotty999

rotations, apportions, notators, orations


dermatitis


----------



## cwwozniak

master, imitated, admires, misread

detritus


----------



## Gr3iz

stride, duties, tides, trite

operational


----------



## cwwozniak

optional, pertain, painter, planter

decalcified


----------



## dotty999

caddice, acceded,defaced, flaccid

superfluous


----------



## cwwozniak

flours, porous, sulfurous, useful

controversial

Good evening, Dotty.


----------



## plodr

trove, stove, oven, stale

rudimentary


----------



## dotty999

ruminated, unmarried, dynamite, underarm

constabulary

Hi Chuck, plodr!


----------



## cwwozniak

casualty, notably, crystal, acrobats

electorate


----------



## dotty999

relocate, corelate, tolerate, elector

perseverance


----------



## Gr3iz

reverse, severance, craves, never

incompetence


----------



## cwwozniak

impotence, connect, concept, mention

condensation


----------



## Gr3iz

stained, contains, dents, cost

maritime


----------



## cwwozniak

marmite, airtime, miter, irate

cathedral


----------



## plodr

lead, card, cart, heat

computer


----------



## cwwozniak

crumpet, comet, tempo, troupe

studiously


----------



## Gr3iz

studio, duty, studs, dustily 

academically


----------



## cwwozniak

academy, acclaimed, calmly, decimal

polycarbonate


----------



## dotty999

planetary, Cleopatra,betrayal, barnacle

propositions


----------



## plodr

stoop, snoop, tins, spins

pernicious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, princes, copiers, sniper

polyamorous


----------



## dotty999

amorously, porously, playrooms, asylum

academically


----------



## plodr

academy, mild, daily, clime

porcelain


----------



## cwwozniak

porcine, panier, plainer, caliper

propagation


----------



## plodr

ration, again, potion, portion

liberty


----------



## Gr3iz

riblet, tribe, liter, belt

conjugate


----------



## cwwozniak

tongue, tango, outage, octane

substitution


----------



## Gr3iz

tuition, stints, stubs, buttons

horsepower


----------



## cwwozniak

shower, sphere, whoops, whore

candlepower


----------



## plodr

paced, penal, dance, weld

masterful


----------



## cwwozniak

faster, luster, flamer, refusal

inflammatory


----------



## Gr3iz

flint, faint, train, family

confection


----------



## dotty999

confine,conceit, connect, connote

auxiliaries


----------



## Gr3iz

relax, lines, axles, rails

extenuating


----------



## cwwozniak

extent, taunting, tangent, taxing

precipitous

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

outprices, pictures, prospect, precious

exaggeration


----------



## cwwozniak

exerting, greeting, grating, granite

sarcastically


----------



## plodr

ally, last, call, tail

robotics


----------



## cwwozniak

robots, cribs, orbits, boost

cryptographic


----------



## Gr3iz

choppy, thoracic, chaotic, tragic

fairytale


----------



## dotty999

frailty, reality,tearily, irately

expositions


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, exits, snipes, potions

sulphates


----------



## cwwozniak

phases, pauses, shapes, slates

superlatives


----------



## plodr

relate, plate, purse, lust

persimmon


----------



## cwwozniak

promise, primes, simmer, sniper

pasteurization


----------



## Gr3iz

pastor, pasture, petition, sniper

traditionally


----------



## cwwozniak

rationally, radially, radiation, radiantly

preparedness


----------



## plodr

send, pend, dress, pass

imperative


----------



## cwwozniak

primate, private, repave, temper

verifiable


----------



## Gr3iz

fiver, fable, relive, belief

halfhearted


----------



## cwwozniak

leather, lather, deflater, thread

foolheartedly

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

heat, deal, lead, date

eloquent


----------



## cwwozniak

queen, quote, tone, note

effusively


----------



## Gr3iz

fives, fuse, elves, self

terminally


----------



## plodr

miner, alley, mint, really

apportion


----------



## cwwozniak

appoint, patron, option, potion

distribution


----------



## Gr3iz

buttons, strut, binds, trout

eventuality


----------



## cwwozniak

ventilate, native, levitate, vanity

asymptomatic


----------



## plodr

camp, symptom, comma, posy

chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

locate, loath, teach, cache

suppression


----------



## plodr

session, press, iron, person

hyperbole


----------



## cwwozniak

hereby, helper, reply, elope

dodecahedron


----------



## Gr3iz

cheddar, decoded, harder, droned

pathological


----------



## cwwozniak

hilltop, capital, capitol, catalog

reformist


----------



## Gr3iz

former, storm, resort, mister

surcharge


----------



## cwwozniak

chargers, crusher, crasher, arches

embankment


----------



## Gr3iz

meant, tank, beak, meat

projection


----------



## plodr

poor, core, torn, corn

bisection


----------



## cwwozniak

bones, stein, notices, incite

transcription


----------



## Gr3iz

scant, stiction, scion, pitons

unreliability


----------



## cwwozniak

brilliant, linearity, liberty, reality

defibrillator


----------



## Gr3iz

filler, realtor, broiled, frilled

annihilation


----------



## plodr

hail, halt, hilt, thin

dissonance


----------



## cwwozniak

scones, scanned, seconds, casinos 

overtones


----------



## Gr3iz

stoner, troves, steer, tenors

exhortation


----------



## cwwozniak

extortion, thorax, another, rotation

plagiarization


----------



## Gr3iz

rational, planar, plantar, prizing

notoriously


----------



## cwwozniak

torsion, lotions, rusty, sultry

scathingly


----------



## plodr

thing, scat, sing, hang

caromed


----------



## cwwozniak

cared, cored, maced, roamed

ricocheted


----------



## Gr3iz

crocheted, other, ditch, deter

superfluous


----------



## plodr

flour, pour, soup, press

matrimony


----------



## Gr3iz

matron, martin, train, minty

fluorescence


----------



## dotty999

enclosure, enforces, flounces, fluorenes


mathematician


----------



## Gr3iz

machine, thematic, match, chime

circumlocution


----------



## plodr

loci, room, turn, cool

viscosity


----------



## dotty999

visits, stoic, cysts, costs


enthusiasm


----------



## plodr

muss, them, sate, site

euphemism


----------



## dotty999

immesh, Memphis, humpies, imphees


indoctrination


----------



## plodr

nation, doctor, train, indoor

corroborate


----------



## dotty999

creator, reactor, reboot, boater


navigators


----------



## Gr3iz

strain, starving, groins, roasting

limitations


----------



## dotty999

imitations, militants, initials, totalism

ordinations


----------



## Gr3iz

notions, strand, snort, diners

electrocution


----------



## plodr

teen, tenor, cutter, letter

polyglot


----------



## Gr3iz

golly, plot, ploy, Glyptol 

retrogressive


----------



## plodr

grieve, greet, rivet, give

infirmity


----------



## Gr3iz

minty, firm, trim, tint

rebellious


----------



## plodr

rebel, rube, libel, beer

obscure


----------



## dotty999

sour, cures, sobs, robes


sanctify


----------



## Gr3iz

facts, fast, scant, faint

satisfactorily


----------



## cwwozniak

flails, factorials, catalysts, artifacts

contemptuously


----------



## plodr

contempt, notes, mouse, post

implacable


----------



## cwwozniak

capable, blimp, climb, malice

unperturbed


----------



## dotty999

returned, ruptured, nurtured, upturned


conversational


----------



## cwwozniak

conservation, vacationers, revocation, renovations

unconventional


----------



## dotty999

antinucleon, continual, elocution, nonviolent


conviviality


----------



## cwwozniak

cavity, vivacity, vicinity, avionic 

congeniality


----------



## Gr3iz

congenital, genital, lining, contain

diabolically


----------



## cwwozniak

locally, badly, ballad, libido 

cleverness


----------



## Gr3iz

severs, levers, veers, scenes

summertime


----------



## dotty999

stemmier, immerse, rummiest, tummies


preferential


----------



## Gr3iz

printer, flint, parent, planter

spendthrift


----------



## plodr

drift, trend, file, rend

impervious


----------



## cwwozniak

improvise. improves, promise, previous

sanctification


----------



## plodr

sanction, saint, taint, nation

garrulous


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar, augurs, usual, goals

serendipity


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty, spender, destiny, pities

excavation


----------



## cwwozniak

vacation, vacate, vexation, inexact

constructive


----------



## Gr3iz

strive, contrive, covets, counter

constituent


----------



## plodr

tent, content, counts, tints

elevate


----------



## cwwozniak

leave, eave, valet, levee,

sacrifices


----------



## Gr3iz

safer, faces, cries, scarce

amplitude


----------



## plodr

tamp, deal, ample, plate

occlude


----------



## cwwozniak

cloud, could, cued, cold

nebulous


----------



## Gr3iz

blouse, soul, lubes, lobes

windblown


----------



## cwwozniak

window, widow, blind, blond

corpulent


----------



## Gr3iz

truce, crone, recoup, counter

astrolabe


----------



## cwwozniak

lobster, blaster, labors, aborts

latitudes


----------



## Gr3iz

altitudes, salted, details, saluted

longitudinal


----------



## cwwozniak

unloading, outlining, diluting, dialing

astrological


----------



## Gr3iz

gastric, stroll, grills, castor 

ballooning


----------



## cwwozniak

lagoon, oblong, bologna, goblin

pumpernickel


----------



## plodr

pink, limp, pine, kernel

mollify


----------



## cwwozniak

filmy, foil, folly, filly

abrasion


----------



## Gr3iz

rains, brains, snob, bran

waterfall


----------



## plodr

wall, flat, rate, fate

meager


----------



## cwwozniak

meager, eager, gamer, gram

indiscriminate


----------



## Gr3iz

incriminate, crimes, minted, trades

magnification

Chuck, can one use the word itself as one of the words? ;-) [meager]


----------



## cwwozniak

imagination, magician, incoming, fainting

incommunicado



Gr3iz said:


> Chuck, can one use the word itself as one of the words? ;-) [meager]


Doh! I usually copy and paste the original word into the post while working with it and then delete it before submitting. Don't know how it ended up as part of my entry.

eager, gamer, gram, merge


----------



## Gr3iz

;-)

commando, common, domain, communion

application


----------



## cwwozniak

platonic, caption, captain, optical

irreversibly


----------



## Gr3iz

rivers, bevel, briers, verily

triumphantly


----------



## awolnation

quick question, does anyone know anything about the "government lock out screen" demanding a GreenDot money pak?


----------



## Gr3iz

While this is not exactly the proper forum for this, check out: http://malwaretips.com/blogs/united-states-courts-virus/


----------



## plodr

trump, print, party, partly

dishonor


----------



## cwwozniak

donors, indoors, odors, rhinos

discharged


----------



## Gr3iz

shared, graces, charges, dregs

motherboard


----------



## cwwozniak

brother, harbored, hoarder, bathroom

prototypical


----------



## Gr3iz

tropical, topical, troop, Lycra 

pterodactyl


----------



## plodr

date, actor, tract, read

obfuscate


----------



## cwwozniak

obtuse, cubes, facets, faucets

obliterate


----------



## Gr3iz

bitrate, tribal, tolerate, blotter

treatment


----------



## plodr

tree, rent, tram, meat

sanctify


----------



## plodr

no takers? sanctify
saint, stain, faint, tins

Next word: tangential


----------



## dotty999

it's easier when there's more letters 

tangle, genial, angel, tangent

obstructions


----------



## plodr

Ah, but I like the challenge of fewer letters to work with.
trust, struts, boss, crust

hypothermia


----------



## dotty999

metaphor, hyphemia, empathy, primate


gobstopper




unfortunately when you post such small words there's no takers and the game comes to a standstill


----------



## Gr3iz

strop, probes, store, reboot

instructional


----------



## cwwozniak

My $0.02 is that I like longer words since they seem to offer more of a challenge to make other long words, like ...

incursion, consultant, ultrasonic, nocturnal

... rather than short words that meet the minimum game limit, like ...

tin, ail, nut, oil

observations


----------



## Gr3iz

strive, strobes, servants, bastion

prehistorical 

I avoid it myself, but I believe there may be some use of acronym web sites in use for this game. I prefer the challenge of seeing if I can do it on my own ... I've had to resort to smaller words at times, but that's the way it goes ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

rhetorical, orchestral, chapters, charities

introspection


----------



## Gr3iz

inspect, section, tropics, protection

suspenseful


----------



## plodr

fuss, fuse, less, lenses

complicity

Before I post the word, I make sure I can get at least four 4-letter words; if I can't, I skip that word.
So I guess I play the game twice in each post I make.


----------



## cwwozniak

comply, comic, policy, topic

catered


----------



## dotty999

carted, tread, cared, creed

cameras


----------



## Gr3iz

scram, races, cream, scare

luminosity


----------



## dotty999

limits, noisy, minus, mostly

fractious


----------



## Gr3iz

factors, crafts, scarf, fruits

inconsistent


----------



## dotty999

stents, consist, scions, tonics

scarpers


----------



## Gr3iz

scrapes, parse, press, spaces

immaturity


----------



## cwwozniak

marry, tummy, tarty, army

elementary


----------



## Gr3iz

mental, meaty, yearn, rental

metallurgical


----------



## cwwozniak

magical, gleam, mailer, metallic

meteorologist


----------



## Gr3iz

storm, roost, gloom, remote

gastronomical


----------



## dotty999

gastric, grooms, matrons, glooms

parsimonious


----------



## cwwozniak

passion, poisons, omission, raisins 

benefactor


----------



## Gr3iz

create, fencer, react, trace

collaborator


----------



## dotty999

ballot, orator. collar, abortar

suspiciously


----------



## Gr3iz

slips, cusps, souls, luscious 

transporter


----------



## dotty999

porters, sorter, ranters, panters

methodical


----------



## plodr

them, calm, dime, dome

dessicate


----------



## dotty999

teased, cedes, cadets, sides

it also spells the name of my favourite pet no longer with us - Cassie


missionary


----------



## cwwozniak

masonry, ransom, raisins, mayors

position


----------



## Gr3iz

posit, piston, pitons, spin

masticate


----------



## cwwozniak

times, tames, static, stems

moustachioed


----------



## Gr3iz

mouse, chimed, shouted, stomach

expectorate

Not to be too picky, Chuck, but you only had one "s" to work with ... ;-) [stems]


----------



## plodr

treat, export, expert, port

prolific


----------



## Gr3iz

frolic, flip, crop, clip

demonstrable


----------



## cwwozniak

bleeds, blades, master, obese 

infallible

Sorry about that, Mark. (stem)


----------



## Gr3iz

fable, liable, libel, befall

elsewhere


----------



## cwwozniak

wheels, heels, reels, where

motionless


----------



## Gr3iz

lotions, lesson, lioness, emotions

hydraulically


----------



## dotty999

dally, hardly, lyrically, aurally

practicality


----------



## Gr3iz

racial, tactical, partial, lactic

consideration


----------



## cwwozniak

decorations, dices, dinners, containers

retracted


----------



## Gr3iz

retrace, detract, reacted, created

misidentified


----------



## dotty999

tended, mended, defied, indents

overlooking


----------



## Gr3iz

invoke, loving, groin, evoking

disintegrated


----------



## dotty999

integrates, stinged, granted, tangents

subconscious


----------



## Gr3iz

scions, bocci, cuss, snubs

chlorophyll


----------



## dotty999

color, loopy, porch, holly


obnoxiously


----------



## Gr3iz

noxious, lions, slob, loons

fertilization


----------



## dotty999

relation, flint, noter, litter

industrially


----------



## Gr3iz

duality, trials, distally, strand

juxtaposition


----------



## dotty999

station, potions, piston, poison

ornithology


----------



## Gr3iz

tooling, glory, litho, thorny 

cacophony


----------



## plodr

cocoa, coop, chap, chop

pervasive


----------



## cwwozniak

praise. vesper, revise, revives

functionality


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, finality, unction, count

deferential


----------



## cwwozniak

refined, denial, derail, retained

unidirectional


----------



## Gr3iz

denial, retain, located, calorie 

ramshackle


----------



## cwwozniak

creams, caramels, cameras, slacker

antibacterial


----------



## dotty999

bacteria, battler, cantle, anterial

compensation


----------



## Gr3iz

consent, pension, scamp, stain

ceremoniously


----------



## dotty999

ceremony, sermon, onerously, looser

putrification


----------



## Gr3iz

fraction, purification, traction, fiction

questionably


----------



## dotty999

bastion, quietly, stable, unties

voluptuously


----------



## plodr

puts, pout, soup, pulls

circulatory


----------



## plodr

Stumped again? words I got from circulatory
clot, court, riot, cart, carry, clout, cola, lorry, curry

I'll let someone post a new word because my next one is small.


----------



## cwwozniak

plodr said:


> Stumped again?


It's a three day labor day weekend in the USA. Many people may have started a getaway trip on Friday after work and may not be back until Monday evening.

circulatory => circular, clarity, crucial, rotary

practitioners


----------



## dotty999

patterns, potters, actioners, partitions

bothersome


----------



## cwwozniak

mothers, smoother, booster, mobster

surcharges

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

chargers, chugs, archers, surges

pandemonium

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

impound, immune, dampen, moped

celebrated


----------



## dotty999

created elated bleed braced

covenants


----------



## plodr

tents, stent, vanes, ovens

noisome


----------



## dotty999

mines, moons, noose, moose

badminton


----------



## cwwozniak

domain, dominant, admit, nation

impenetrable


----------



## plodr

treble, teem, bleat, marble

indelible


----------



## cwwozniak

inedible, dined, lined, billed

obligatory


----------



## Gr3iz

gator, glory, trilogy, abort

farsighted


----------



## plodr

eight, heart, stride, darts

stalemate


----------



## Gr3iz

metals, steal, smelt, latte 

collectible


----------



## cwwozniak

collet, collie, cello, belle

inventoried


----------



## Gr3iz

inverted, derive, trove, reinvent

justification


----------



## cwwozniak

fiction, cautions, auctions, outcast

dominated


----------



## Gr3iz

nomad, minted, dated, timed

fluorescence


----------



## dotty999

fencers, rescore, scenes, rescuer

ambivalent


----------



## cwwozniak

ambient, amiable, animate, laminate

rotisserie


----------



## plodr

series, rote, rest, sister

installation


----------



## Gr3iz

stallion, station, instill, tails

reinvigorate


----------



## cwwozniak

vinegar, riveting, inverter, negative, 

conditioners


----------



## Gr3iz

reconditions, steroid, incited, diction

stereophonic


----------



## cwwozniak

phonics, phonetics, hospice, receptions

fidelity


----------



## Gr3iz

field, tiled, deify, tilde

powerful


----------



## dotty999

flower, floper, fuel, flow

alignment


----------



## plodr

mental, metal, time, mint

deadlock


----------



## cwwozniak

docked, locked, loaded, coded

declared

Hi, plodr!


----------



## Gr3iz

dread, cleared, ceded, cared

computational


----------



## cwwozniak

mutational, lactation, complaint, compliant

obsolescence


----------



## Gr3iz

essence, nobles, scenes, lesson

catastrophic


----------



## cwwozniak

ostrich, capacitors, chariots, tactics

discernible


----------



## Gr3iz

blender, scribe, belies, slender

discography


----------



## cwwozniak

rhapsody, psycho, graphic, crispy

filmography


----------



## Gr3iz

filmy, graph, gram, play

postmaster


----------



## cwwozniak

posters, stampers, spatters, matters

undeliverable


----------



## dotty999

delible, viable, livered, blunder

technicality


----------



## cwwozniak

tenacity, athletic, lattice, tactile

proficient


----------



## plodr

profit, fort, port, cent

fortuitous


----------



## dotty999

fruits, forts, fits, stout

braggards


----------



## cwwozniak

brags, bards, radar, brads

introverted


----------



## dotty999

trivet, inverted, rotter, rotted

amphibious


----------



## plodr

spam, pubs, mops, phobia

liberation


----------



## cwwozniak

libation, retail, relation, tribal

exemplifies


----------



## dotty999

flies, flips, flees, slime

corrugated


----------



## cwwozniak

grated, grouted, educator, trader, 

convoluted


----------



## plodr

noodle, tool, dole, vote

ellipsis


----------



## dotty999

spill, sells, pills, piles

braggards


----------



## plodr

bard, grab, grads, drag

flowery


----------



## dotty999

flower, lower, flow, wore

adaptability


----------



## cwwozniak

daily, badly, patty, plaid

punctuality


----------



## Gr3iz

putty, punt, pity, clap

implacable


----------



## cwwozniak

capable, pliable, mailable, climb

refrigerated


----------



## dotty999

frigate, refried, ferret, agreed

originality


----------



## plodr

origin, gain, gilt, nail

hypocrite


----------



## Gr3iz

crypt, pitcher, porch, tripe

transportation


----------



## dotty999

portions, station, transport, rattans

odourless


----------



## Gr3iz

louder, solder, doors, dress

collections


----------



## cwwozniak

collects, colonies, cellist, stolen

randomize


----------



## plodr

read, ream, maid, minor

necessity


----------



## cwwozniak

scenes, scents, insects, entices

motionless


----------



## Gr3iz

motels, lesson, lemons, lesions

rollerblading


----------



## cwwozniak

labeling, breading, beading, reloading

activation


----------



## Gr3iz

action, vacation, tact, cavitation 

clockwise


----------



## plodr

clock, wicks, lacks, cockle

perdition


----------



## Gr3iz

pride, tripe, tinder, pointer

infrastructure


----------



## dotty999

stricture, fritters, faster, instruct

diabolically


----------



## cwwozniak

locally, idiocy, ballad, libido

differential


----------



## Gr3iz

rental, friend, redial, federal 

improvisation


----------



## cwwozniak

provision, motions, rations, misprint

unexpected


----------



## plodr

deep, dupe, cent, expend 

intrepid


----------



## cwwozniak

pried, pride, diner, trend

delectable


----------



## Gr3iz

elected, detect, tabled, delete

something


----------



## cwwozniak

ghost, hosting, stone, stein

everything


----------



## Gr3iz

greet, grieve, three, hinge

elsewhere


----------



## plodr

sewer, were, leer, heels

estimate


----------



## dotty999

estima, mates, steam, times

insiduous


----------



## cwwozniak

sounds, sinusoid, sinuous, suds

fastidious 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

idiots, staid, fists, fasts

informative

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

format, invite, motive, retain

systematically


----------



## cwwozniak

mystical, mystics, metallic, catalyst

formulaic


----------



## plodr

fail, foam, loam, firm

mendacious


----------



## dotty999

amends, manic, caused, demons

avalanche


----------



## cwwozniak

valance, haven, clean, canal 

landslide


----------



## dotty999

landed, dallied, dandies, laddies

beautifully


----------



## plodr

flute, beauty, bully, faulty

libertine


----------



## cwwozniak

rebel, beret, brine, relent

sapsucker


----------



## plodr

pucker, crass, carp, press

feline (not many letters but you can find at least 4 words)


----------



## dotty999

lines, flee, fine, feel

fallopian


----------



## cwwozniak

piano, plain, flail, pilaf 

complimentary


----------



## dotty999

planet, lament, mental, compliment

brandished


----------



## cwwozniak

brandied, banished, radish, disband

bituminous


----------



## dotty999

mutinous, minus, numbs, snout

omnivorous


----------



## Gr3iz

virus, minor, ovum, morons

kleptomania


----------



## cwwozniak

animate, laminate, implant, optimal

vacillation

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## plodr

lion. canto, vial, talon

conflate


----------



## Gr3iz

face, cleat, felon, Teflon

quarterback


----------



## dotty999

racket, tracker, carter, barter

university


----------



## cwwozniak

tuners, revisit, survey, invites 

modernist


----------



## Gr3iz

stormed, mister, trends, strode

renegades


----------



## cwwozniak

grenades, greased, dangers, greens


rebellious


----------



## Gr3iz

libelous, bellies, seller, resell

attachments


----------



## cwwozniak

cheats, chants, matches, stench

attainable


----------



## dotty999

bleat, attain, tablet, table

undiluted


----------



## cwwozniak

untied, united, tuned, tiled

insoluble


----------



## plodr

bios, louse, blouse, libel

dilemma


----------



## dotty999

mild, dial, lied, meld

conduction


----------



## Gr3iz

unction, conduct, duct, notion

thermoplastic


----------



## cwwozniak

emphatic, impeach, compilers, proclaims

refraction


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, tracer, creation, factor

radiologist


----------



## dotty999

radios, drools, dials, goods

masochistic


----------



## Gr3iz

chaos, chasm, mastic, stoic 

restaurant


----------



## plodr

stare, stern, tears, tarts

portmanteau


----------



## dotty999

pattern, potter, prompt, mutter

brandished


----------



## Gr3iz

shred, brands, rebind, drains

castaways


----------



## cwwozniak

sways, swats, stays, scats

lubricated


----------



## plodr

cater, beat, bleat, braced

impetuous


----------



## Gr3iz

stomp, tomes, times, steam

inferentially


----------



## cwwozniak

infertile, infernally, eternally, finally

indifferent


----------



## dotty999

differ, finder, inert, refer

abominable


----------



## Gr3iz

noble, label, nimble, lion

right-handed


----------



## cwwozniak

heading, heating, dragnet, drained

ambidextrous


----------



## dotty999

bidets, maids, abiders, extras

succumbed


----------



## Gr3iz

cued, bums, scud, dues

statutory


----------



## dotty999

story, tatty, tutors, tasty

broadcasted


----------



## plodr

caster, roads, boasted, coast

contradiction


----------



## dotty999

diction, contraction, tradition, carton

cornucopia


----------



## cwwozniak

occur, cocoa, corona, racoon

abundantly


----------



## dotty999

bandy, daunt, daub, landau

forensically


----------



## cwwozniak

fiscally, forces, safely, calories

demarcation


----------



## Gr3iz

reaction, cremation, crated, medic

neutralization


----------



## plodr

natural, trail, litter, neuron 

obdurate


----------



## cwwozniak

broad, doubter, detour, readout

obfuscation


----------



## plodr

fast, stun, foot, stain

announce


----------



## dotty999

canoe, cone, noun, ounce


battalions


----------



## Gr3iz

talons, blast, bastion, station

elephantiasis


----------



## cwwozniak

elephants, pansies, pheasants, asphalt

embattled


----------



## Gr3iz

latte, mettle, belted, belated

granddaughter


----------



## plodr

draught, huge, errant, herd

incipient


----------



## cwwozniak

inept, incite, epic, pectin

precisely


----------



## Gr3iz

spicy, pieces, slice, replies

inspection


----------



## plodr

post, none, scope, epic

alteration


----------



## cwwozniak

alert, rational, relation, oriental

alliteration


----------



## plodr

rational, literal, taller, litter

impassioned


----------



## cwwozniak

admission, passed, massed, imposed

dramatically


----------



## plodr

daily, trim, trail, mart

remonstrate


----------



## dotty999

remote, monster, starter, matters

commotion


----------



## plodr

moot, icon, into, coin

splenetic


----------



## Gr3iz

spleen, tense, clips, splice

cartwheel


----------



## dotty999

wheat, create, chart, latch

prohibition


----------



## cwwozniak

portion, potion, option, inhibit

amendment

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

meted, dement, mented, meant


motionless

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lotions, lemons, slime, lesions

tiebreaker


----------



## cwwozniak

beaker, bearer, beater, rebate

exasperated


----------



## Gr3iz

separated, treads, repeated, strap

championship


----------



## plodr

chaps, main, Spain, chain

problematic


----------



## cwwozniak

proclaim, portable, compare, compile

inevitably


----------



## plodr

vital, table, vent, bile

mendacious


----------



## cwwozniak

demonic, consumed, incomes, domains

falsehoods


----------



## Gr3iz

flashes, shades, hoofed, fools

truthfully


----------



## cwwozniak

truly, hurtfully, hurl, tutu

unimaginable


----------



## plodr

imagine, nimble, bagel, gleam

magnificent


----------



## Gr3iz

taming, giant, magnetic, mange

geologically


----------



## plodr

goal, lolly, cagey, loge

rambunctious


----------



## cwwozniak

brains, romantics, combats, cautious

unsurpassed


----------



## plodr

press, purse, ruse, pears

pastiche


----------



## cwwozniak

patches, pastie, heaps, aspect

decoupage


----------



## plodr

coupe, code, page, caped

palliative


----------



## dotty999

pallet, valet, palliate, petal

comprehensive


----------



## plodr

cheers, serve, preen, homes

sedentary


----------



## dotty999

dents, sedan, entry, tenders

probability


----------



## plodr

party, port, ability, plait

persuasive


----------



## dotty999

suavér, peruses, passive, vipers

spendthrift


----------



## cwwozniak

fishnet, fitted, friends, sprinted

expenditures


----------



## humzayunas

Expenditures , Expert , expose , extend 

Paid


----------



## cwwozniak

aid, dap, dip, pad

invariably


humzayunas said:


> *Expenditures* , Expert , exp*o*se , extend


Hi humzayunas.
Using the full, original word as one of the answers is not allowed. You are not allowed to add letters that were not in the original word and there is no 'o' in "expenditures." Play a few more rounds and you'll become familiar with the game in no time.


----------



## humzayunas

Ok means i should i ignore any letter which is not in the word ??


----------



## cwwozniak

Right, you are not permitted to use any letter that is not in the original word. Further, you can not use any letter more times than it appears in the original word. For example, if the letter 's" appears twice in the original word, your entry can not have three or more of the letter 's' in it.


----------



## humzayunas

Ok let's give it a try. Please give me any words for try


----------



## cwwozniak

The last entry was 'invariably'.

Possible answers could be *brain*, *rainy*, *viral*, *bran*. The answer has to be at least three letters long. Since I used up some words to make out of 'invariably', I'll give a new word:

manufactured


----------



## plodr

fact, redact, mean, earn

*factious*


----------



## cwwozniak

facts, foist, fiasco, tacos

simplified


----------



## dotty999

dimples, spied, files, implied

reductions

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

suction, section. directs, countries

blasphemer

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

basher, sphere, rambles, masher

respectability


----------



## humzayunas

I got the rule but how you make out invariably with these four words ?? Brain , rainy , viral , bran how these words make invariably ?  i can't get this  


cwwozniak said:


> The last entry was 'invariably'.
> 
> Possible answers could be *brain*, *rainy*, *viral*, *bran*. The answer has to be at least three letters long. Since I used up some words to make out of 'invariably', I'll give a new word:
> 
> manufactured


----------



## dotty999

all of those words can be made from using some of the letters in the word invariably

for instance, the word* brain *comes from using the bolded letter shown here * in*v*ar*ia*b*ly
hope that helps


----------



## cwwozniak

repeats, special, typecast, terabytes

absolution


----------



## plodr

soul, boils, lotion, salt

*prevaricate*

humzayunas look at all the letters in that word (I separate by vowels and consonants and put the letters in order)
vowels: a a e e i consonants: c p r r t v

now see what 3, 4, 5 or more letter words you can create like "vitae" You should be able to find easier words than the one I picked.


----------



## cwwozniak

privateer, pervert, receipt, caterer

provocative


----------



## plodr

vote, prove, caper, coop

technicolor


----------



## dotty999

cooler, looter, hooter, colonic

wordsmith


----------



## plodr

worth, width, storm, midst

elementary


----------



## dotty999

lamenter, mental, leaner, relent

spaciously


----------



## cwwozniak

policy, piously, spousal, spicy

hyperbolic

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

broil, herby, relic, chirpy

constantly

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

scantly, toasty, nylons, costly

nefariously


----------



## plodr

flour, real, rose, louse

generosity


----------



## cwwozniak

genes, gyros, integers, storing

tendencies


----------



## dotty999

indents, decent, intends, tensed

broadcasts


----------



## cwwozniak

boasts, roasts, acrobats, boards

constraints


----------



## dotty999

contains, straits, cartons, statins

invariably


----------



## cwwozniak

brain, rainy, viral, bran

I thought your word looked familiar.
*
wholeheartedly*


----------



## dotty999

oh heck, brain drain!


----------



## cwwozniak

I think we call it a "brain fart" on this side of the pond.


----------



## dotty999

well I'm SUCH a lady, I couldn't possibly say that! 


heatedly, watered, weathered, wheaten



curmudgeon


----------



## plodr

doge, more, corm, dour

mitigate


----------



## dotty999

mate, mite, emit, imitate

obstruction


----------



## cwwozniak

instruct, boost, roost, suction, 

clarified


----------



## dotty999

fried, rifled, frailed, flared

commonness


----------



## cwwozniak

commons, cosmos, moose, omens

perishable

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

parish, lasher, bashers, shaper

vindictively

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

lint, city, lien, cent

narrowness

Hi Dotty and Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

narrows, sower, answers, worsen

venerable

Hi, plodr!


----------



## plodr

been, veer, blare, abler 

chauvinist


----------



## cwwozniak

chains, chants, vanish, haunts

misogynist


----------



## dotty999

minty, stingy, insist, missing

banished


----------



## cwwozniak

bashed, banshie, behind, shined 

enhancements


----------



## dotty999

cements, chances, enchants, chants

brandished


----------



## cwwozniak

brandied, radish, disband, sardine

fantasizing


----------



## plodr

faint, stain, gains, tins

liquidate


----------



## dotty999

quilt, quail, dilate, dilute

beautiful


----------



## cwwozniak

built, futile, bleat, table

classifications


----------



## dotty999

fictional,classics, assist, fiscals

infatuation


----------



## cwwozniak

fountain, nation, infant, attain

invigorating


----------



## plodr

grain, tivo, groan, going

aggrandize


----------



## dotty999

dagger, ragged rigged, garaged


melancholy


----------



## cwwozniak

lemony, cleanly, hymnal, manhole

marsupials


----------



## plodr

lisp, mail, pails, rumps

carefree


----------



## dotty999

carer, fare, refer, farce

contribution


----------



## plodr

noun, boon, tint, count

remonstrate


----------



## dotty999

stream, monster, stormer, starter

somnambulist


----------



## plodr

built, moss, lists, blast 

temperamental


----------



## cwwozniak

temperate, prenatal, permeate, rampant

steadfast


----------



## dotty999

fasted, stated, asset, feasts

proposition


----------



## cwwozniak

opposition, portions, options, poison

occupations


----------



## plodr

cocoa, cusp, pouts, cast

responsible


----------



## dotty999

spires, bleeps, spines, spores

battalions


----------



## cwwozniak

ablation, albinos, sailboat, station

questionnaires


----------



## dotty999

requests, ensnares, tensions, retains

passionate


----------



## cwwozniak

pastes, pasties, toasts, paints

cantankerous


----------



## dotty999

tankers, carouse, canters, arouser

locksmiths


----------



## cwwozniak

smocks, stocks, hoists, cloths

wainscoting


----------



## dotty999

wanting, waning, coating, wasting

ridiculously


----------



## plodr

drills, silly, cloud, lids

spacious


----------



## dotty999

pass, caps, plus, pious

stammering


----------



## cwwozniak

streaming, grains, strain, magnets

superstitious


----------



## dotty999

stupour, sisters, persists, spotters

avalanches


----------



## plodr

clean, vanes, leans, save

provenance


----------



## cwwozniak

penance, convene, cover, cavern

interruption


----------



## plodr

print, trout, turn, erupt 

listlessness


----------



## dotty999

lessens, nestles, stillness, enlists

stimulation


----------



## plodr

limo, mints, must, last 

malnourish


----------



## dotty999

manors, hours, mourish, manish

ingratiated


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrate, grained, trained, granted

expressively


----------



## dotty999

revises, sieves, sleeves, peevers

differences


----------



## cwwozniak

differs, residence, cinders, feeders

luminescent


----------



## plodr

linen, must, teem, scene

wallowed


----------



## cwwozniak

walled, wowed, dowel, dwell, 

voraciously


----------



## dotty999

virus, viral, lousy, crusty

abandoning


----------



## plodr

ding, bang, bind, again

brandish


----------



## cwwozniak

brands, drains, hands, braids

crustaceous

Hiya, plodr!


----------



## dotty999

crusts, carts, truss, traces

boundlessly


----------



## cwwozniak

boldness, loudness, bundles, bonuses

incapacitated


----------



## plodr

pint, dean, tine, acid

diatribe


----------



## cwwozniak

braid, bride, baited, tirade

tribulations


----------



## dotty999

rations, stations, battions, trails

malfunctions


----------



## cwwozniak

amounts, flaunts, mountains, fountains 

wardrobes


----------



## dotty999

warder, drawers, words, orders

corruption


----------



## plodr

court, coup, print, troop 

cornucopia


----------



## cwwozniak

concur, occur, coupon, panic

recycled


----------



## plodr

cede, reed, creed, deer

mellifluous


----------



## dotty999

flumes, fills, smell, files


constitutional


----------



## cwwozniak

constant, consultant, locations, insulation

inconsequential


----------



## dotty999

sequence, consent, incense, innocent

blasphemous


----------



## cwwozniak

pulses, lashes, houses, blushes

mountainous

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

amounts, motions, snout, mutinous

imaginations

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

gains, stain, mail, stag

euphemism


----------



## cwwozniak

mimes, humps, sheep, mumps

stagnating


----------



## plodr

taint, tints, sting, again

magnificent


----------



## dotty999

mange, infant, magnet, ignite

practicality


----------



## cwwozniak

paltry, capacity, clarity, alacrity 

pontification


----------



## dotty999

caption, nation, potion, fiction

promiscuously


----------



## cwwozniak

compulsory, olympics, scrimps, luscious

chastely


----------



## dotty999

haste, latches, steal, cheats

daunting


----------



## plodr

tang, giant, dint, aunt

spectacular


----------



## cwwozniak

accurate, places, traces, pastel

impressionable


----------



## plodr

impression, season, bless, sable

juxtaposition


----------



## cwwozniak

potions, options, situation, noxious, 

intermingled


----------



## plodr

enter, nine, trim, rein

necessary


----------



## dotty999

snary, recess, essay, scenes

prohibition


----------



## cwwozniak

inhibitor, portion, photon, proton

interstellar


----------



## Gr3iz

reinstate, trailers, relates, strainer

hurricane


----------



## plodr

chair, rice, rear, char

despicable


----------



## dotty999

cables, decibel, spliced, disable

juggernaut


----------



## cwwozniak

nature, argue, anger, urgent

passivated


----------



## plodr

spats, dives, vast, divest

outrageous


----------



## dotty999

grouts, tragus, outages, grates

simplified


----------



## cwwozniak

simple, implied, dimples, limped

advantageous


----------



## plodr

doge, stone, vest, toga

syncopation


----------



## dotty999

captions, patios, nations, piston

administrator


----------



## cwwozniak

admiration, radiation, radiators, imitators, 

disambiguation


----------



## plodr

bigot, samba, most, stab

composed


----------



## cwwozniak

scooped, scoped, comped, codes

tightrope


----------



## plodr

right, tithe, tote, eight

penetrate


----------



## cwwozniak

pattern, parent, repent, repeat

epitaxial


----------



## dotty999

petal, latex, palate, pilate

conditional


----------



## plodr

lain, coda, dial, tail

tasteless


----------



## dotty999

tassels, settles, steals, lasses

ramifications


----------



## cwwozniak

fascination, fractions, morticians, raincoats

extenuating


----------



## plodr

engine, eating, extant, tent

constituent


----------



## cwwozniak

constitute, continues, counts, coins 

electorate


----------



## plodr

cartel, clatter, crate, orate

validate

I wonder where Dotty got to?


----------



## cwwozniak

detail, tailed, delta, lived

teleprompter

I don't know. Dotty usually leaves a comment in one of her posts if she will be away for a couple of days or more. Hope she is OK.


----------



## plodr

term, meet, tree, temp

antagonistic


----------



## cwwozniak

gains, contains, agnostic, against 

coagulated


----------



## plodr

gated, adage, lodge, glade

philately


----------



## dotty999

playlet, pallet, palely, lethal




convoluting


Hi Liz!


----------



## plodr

lion, clot, loon, count

facetious

Hi Dotty! We were worried about you.


----------



## dotty999

facets, faucets, foist,cafes

drawbridge


took a short break


----------



## cwwozniak

abridge, abide, wired, braided

placement


----------



## dotty999

lament, peace, mental, cement

exhaustion


----------



## cwwozniak

outshine, toxins, hasten, hoaxes

encompassing


----------



## dotty999

camping, massing, posing, coping

suggestive


----------



## plodr

give, tugs, vest, guess

inventory


----------



## cwwozniak

invert, ninety, entry, irony

prepositions


----------



## plodr

posit, strep, site, oppose

gymnastics


----------



## cwwozniak

gymnasts, casting, static, magic

freestyle


----------



## plodr

frets, steer, feels, leers

drinking


----------



## cwwozniak

dining, riding, irking, grind

potables


----------



## dotty999

apostle, bleats, staple, pastel

conundrums


----------



## cwwozniak

mounds, mourns, rounds, corns

inscrutable


----------



## plodr

clear, blunt, tense, burst

intrepid


----------



## cwwozniak

pried, printed, tinder, inept

articulated


----------



## plodr

article, later, detail, retail

intrepid


----------



## dotty999

printed, tepid, pride, inert

baronial


----------



## plodr

nail, lion, iron, barn

gnashing


----------



## dotty999

hangings, haggis, gangs, gashing

probation


----------



## plodr

train, barn, ration, brain

fabricate


----------



## plodr

fabric, crate, cater, brief

next word: grinding


----------



## dotty999

riding, ringing, dining, ridging

strophoid


----------



## plodr

stop, strip, hood, troops

succulent


----------



## cwwozniak

uncut, uncles, scent, tunes

trepidations


----------



## dotty999

partitions, traditions, antidotes, stationed

posthumous


----------



## plodr

must, host, thump, stop

exonerate


----------



## dotty999

neater, ornate, enter, tenor

proposition


----------



## cwwozniak

opposition, poison, potions, portions

interposing


----------



## dotty999

posting, inserting, sprinting, pristine


abolishing


----------



## plodr

bangs, bail, slain, boils

ornament


----------



## dotty999

ornate, tenor, mentor, moaner

fragrances


----------



## cwwozniak

rears, fears, gears, carnage 

invariably


----------



## plodr

navy, bail, nary, vary

condoning


----------



## dotty999

coning, dingo, coding, doing

blaspheme


----------



## plodr

lamps, help, sleep, span

harbinger


----------



## dotty999

hanger, bringer, ranger, ringer

posthumously


----------



## plodr

hussy, loops, stool, mouth

proscribe


----------



## dotty999

probes, biceps, poser, scoper

promised


----------



## plodr

dime, prime, prod, miser

perfunctory


----------



## plodr

perfunctory: fount, count, court, pounce, port, fort, runt, type, pert, punt, unto, pout

next word: gregarious


----------



## plodr

gregarious: gauge, rage, sage, ages, gear, sear, rigor, gorge

Next word: clandestine


----------



## dotty999

what happened to 4 words? you been Googling?

stand, dances, eland, candies

burlesque


----------



## plodr

> what happened to 4 words? you been Googling?


 No, I only google to check my spelling. I use my brain to come up with words on my own. Otherwise my brain would turn to mush!

burlesque: blue, queue, leers, queer

impetuous


----------



## dotty999

the game and thread title is make 4 words Liz, perhaps you'd like to start another if you prefer to make more

imput, uptimes, septum, sputum


----------



## plodr

You did not give a new word, Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

oopsy sorry!

formidable


----------



## plodr

firm, farm, meld, mild

meticulous


----------



## dotty999

mucous, mouse, cults, louse

probability


----------



## cwwozniak

probably, polarity, bipolar, rabbit

transpontine


----------



## plodr

prose, sport, otter, stair

discipline


----------



## cwwozniak

disciple, pencils, insipid, spliced

hebdomadal 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## plodr

Hi, Chuck! New word for me.
bead, lead, helm, blame 

prevaricate


----------



## cwwozniak

reactive, creative, erratic, pervert

purpuraceous

Hi Liz, I just bought a book called "Mrs. Byrnes Dictionary of Unusual, Obscure, an Preposterous Words". Should be good for a few entries here.


----------



## Gr3iz

purpose, raucous, spruce, scrape

oncologist


----------



## plodr

logic, stool, glint, coils

influential

Well Chuck, I'm impressed and I'll learn some new words too.


----------



## cwwozniak

flannel, funnel, tunnel, inflate

pelmatogram


----------



## Gr3iz

trammel, palate, tramp, glamor 

sphincter


----------



## plodr

chins, thine, trench, pinch

fortunate


----------



## Gr3iz

fatten, ornate, fount, tuner

miraculous


----------



## plodr

soul, calm, slum, clam

forgiven


----------



## Gr3iz

forge, foreign, feign, grove

petulant


----------



## plodr

petal, plant, tune, lean

onomatopoeia


----------



## Gr3iz

paint, point, mint, pant

relevant


----------



## plodr

lever, relent, revel, teen

expansion


----------



## Gr3iz

snipe, spine, pains, napes

organism


----------



## dotty999

organs, gains, mango, grains

patricide


----------



## Gr3iz

trade, depart, priced, trice

corporation


----------



## plodr

portion, caption, ration, train

unsparingly


----------



## Gr3iz

sprung, pruning, grains, ungainly

recyclable


----------



## plodr

cable, label, clear, cellar

legerdemain


----------



## Gr3iz

regimen, derail, mangled, regained

therapeutic


----------



## plodr

cheap, chapter, chirp, trap

companion


----------



## dotty999

campion, manic, onion, capon

extortion


----------



## Gr3iz

exit, oxen, rent, tine

nightmare


----------



## PirateGES

night, thing, ram, gate


Operation


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, orate, option, train

restaurant


----------



## plodr

errant, stare, tears, saunter

analogous


----------



## Gr3iz

saga, loans, slog, gala

differential


----------



## plodr

defer, freed, dial, feral

abstruse


----------



## Gr3iz

baster, tress, assure, bursts 

orchestral


----------



## dotty999

starch, charts, torch, chores

amusement


----------



## Gr3iz

stamen, steam, teams, must

predicament


----------



## dotty999

cement, predict, camper, depart

laboriously


----------



## Gr3iz

ballsy, silly, slab, labor

relinquish


----------



## cwwozniak

shiner, lusher, risen, ques 

presumptions


----------



## plodr

pumps, trumps, tress, eruption

decorate


----------



## Gr3iz

trade, crated, created, reacted

Christmas


----------



## plodr

charm, scam, starch, rash

microscopic


----------



## Gr3iz

scoop, scrim, prism, proms

sunglasses


----------



## plodr

sane, leans, glean, lenses

blandish


----------



## Gr3iz

island, blinds, slab, lands

dressing


----------



## dotty999

singers, singed, rinses, dingers

worthwhile


----------



## KomputerKid

threw, white, wilt, worth

Secretary


----------



## dotty999

secret, scary, traces, reacts

Burdened


----------



## Gr3iz

burned, endured, deed, beer

cornered


----------



## KomputerKid

corn, need, order, coder

Scientist


----------



## plodr

tents, scent, tints, stein

panegyric


----------



## Gr3iz

panic, grape, pager, cagey

football


----------



## cwwozniak

afoot, allot, loat, float

quaintrelle

Hi, Mark!


----------



## KomputerKid

trailer, quieter, train, teller

University


----------



## dotty999

unites, unity, inverts, revisit

positively


----------



## cwwozniak

levity, pilots, pistol, polite

transgression


----------



## plodr

groin, strain, stores, stress

exculpate


----------



## Gr3iz

plate, cape, cleat, peat

excoriate 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

erotica, exotica, recite, actor

transfiguration

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grantor, guarantor, graft, nation

naturalized


----------



## plodr

nature, lizard, derail, turned

dissident


----------



## cwwozniak

steins, nests, insisted, insides

inferences


----------



## Gr3iz

fences, refine, scene, fines

prerecorded


----------



## plodr

coder, creed, error, order

plaintive


----------



## Gr3iz

planet, paint, invite, entail

recipient


----------



## plodr

recipe, receipt, print, preen

infatuated


----------



## Gr3iz

fatted, tufted, fade, fined

desultory


----------



## plodr

story, soul, rusty, dusty

remedial


----------



## 2twenty2

dial, made, dame, lied

yesterday


----------



## cwwozniak

dearest, strayed, deters, eatery 

percolation


----------



## plodr

cola, lotion, elation, crop

diminish


----------



## Gr3iz

dish, shin, shim, mind

qualification


----------



## plodr

float, quota, lain, flaunt

bravery


----------



## Gr3iz

verb, bray, bear, rebar

conditioning


----------



## cwwozniak

incognito, noticing, coining, dining

polluting


----------



## Gr3iz

polling, point, gulp, glint

deployment


----------



## cwwozniak

temple, plenty, dopey, empty

beautification


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, button, action, face

consequence


----------



## plodr

queen, nouns, seen, scene

reticent


----------



## Gr3iz

recent, rite, cretin, entire

strawberry


----------



## cwwozniak

brews, brays, betrays, watery

vacationing


----------



## Gr3iz

vacating, caving, action, canton

destroyer


----------



## dotty999

steer, roster, story, sorry

branching


----------



## plodr

bring, chain, chair, arching

encyclopedia


----------



## Gr3iz

cycled, deploy, encode, copied

dictionary (should be able to find a whole lotta words in there!) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

dirty, candy, indicator, crayon

thesaurus (maybe your can find some words similar to mine in there)


----------



## Gr3iz

rushes, share, hurts, states

expression


----------



## plodr

peers, spine, ripen, person

refrigerate


----------



## Gr3iz

frigate, greater, refer, tare

clockwise


----------



## dotty999

slick, close, locks, cowls

discovery


----------



## Gr3iz

covers, voids, video, dicey

internalize


----------



## plodr

intern, learn, later, inner

demagogue


----------



## Gr3iz

gamed, mage, deem, goad

categorize


----------



## plodr

zero, cater, grate, orate

harmonic


----------



## Gr3iz

charm, march, cram, moan

indelible


----------



## dotty999

blend, blind, libel, billed

portraits


----------



## Gr3iz

sport, parts, strip, tarps

engagement


----------



## plodr

game, meant, gent, team

engraving


----------



## Gr3iz

grave, grain, gainer, regain 

photography


----------



## plodr

graph, party, poor, hoop

tenacious


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, scent, counts, caste

cauterize


----------



## plodr

cater, crate, create, tire

dishonor


----------



## Gr3iz

doors, shod, soon, nosh 

mountains


----------



## plodr

stain, mount, stoma, main

eclectic


----------



## Gr3iz

Celtic, lice, cite, eel

linoleum


----------



## plodr

line, mine, null, mile

deference


----------



## Gr3iz

fenced, fender, creed, feeder

delicatessen


----------



## cwwozniak

desiccate, details, licensees, silenced

overwrought


----------



## Gr3iz

trough, regrowth, thrower, hover

understanding


----------



## plodr

stern, dread, stand, string

maladroit


----------



## Gr3iz

alarm, trail, drama, mortal

delicious


----------



## cwwozniak

docile, closed, coiled, sliced

scrumptious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, strums, mucus, trumps

phosphorescence


----------



## plodr

press, hopes, choppers, chores

indigenous


----------



## Gr3iz

genius, sending, gunned, snide

altogether


----------



## dotty999

gather, glare, tether, relate


momentarily


----------



## cwwozniak

momentary, matrimony, immortal, relation

instantaneously


----------



## Gr3iz

instantly, slants, nestles, listen

thankfully


----------



## plodr

flank, hunk, flan, hull

trustworthy


----------



## Gr3iz

worst, throw, strut, story

bookcase


----------



## cwwozniak

books, backs, beaks, cooks

licorice


----------



## plodr

role, rile, coil, icier 

implacable


----------



## cwwozniak

capable, pliable, amiable, bicep

transplanted


----------



## plodr

strand, eland, trends, spent

prevaricate


----------



## Gr3iz

creative, vacate, private, crevice

masticate


----------



## dotty999

mastic, caste, state, matte

overlapped


----------



## Gr3iz

lopped, pedal, reaped, drove

paperwork


----------



## plodr

perk, park, weak, wrapper

gargantuan


----------



## cwwozniak

grant, grunt, gaunt, gang

provocateur


----------



## Gr3iz

prove, voter, crater, recoup

momentarily


----------



## cwwozniak

ration, money, timely, memorial

intermittently


----------



## Gr3iz

litter, termite, intently, limiter

overwhelming


----------



## cwwozniak

however, hovering, reweigh, rewoven

apocalyptical


----------



## Gr3iz

typical, capitol, topically, papal

handshake


----------



## plodr

shank, shed, heads, sand

authority


----------



## Gr3iz

thirty, throat, truth, author

surrender


----------



## cwwozniak

endures, ensured, renders, reused

indiscernible


----------



## Gr3iz

bridle, describe, rebels, slicer

butterfly


----------



## plodr

flutter, blue, true, left

malinger


----------



## Gr3iz

realm, reaming, margin, regain

newspaper


----------



## plodr

sweep, peers, swear, sewn

attitude


----------



## Gr3iz

tatted, date, tide, audit

palisades


----------



## cwwozniak

plaids, spades, spies, assailed 

sufficient


----------



## Gr3iz

stuff, cuffs, fines, scent

cryptographic


----------



## cwwozniak

typographic, pictograph, graphic, copycat

profusely


----------



## Gr3iz

prose, fuels, slurp, spore

conditioning


----------



## cwwozniak

cognition, condoning, intoning, ignition

polystyrene


----------



## Gr3iz

preen, strep, story, ploys

aerodynamic


----------



## cwwozniak

dreamy, cardamon, marinade, comedian

trajectories


----------



## Gr3iz

traitors, cotter, strait, rejects

purchasing


----------



## cwwozniak

shaping, harping, crashing, scraping

marketing


----------



## Gr3iz

teaming, magnet, taking, giant

engineering


----------



## plodr

nine, gene, reign, inning

methodical


----------



## Gr3iz

clothed, model, death, medical

arrowhead


----------



## plodr

harrow, read, dare, wear

communicate


----------



## dotty999

commune, comma, commit, immune


litigation


----------



## cwwozniak

litigant, totaling, tilting, toiling

chocolatier


----------



## Gr3iz

latch, cholera, lathe, locate

prehistoric


----------



## cwwozniak

porches, torches, pitchers, pitches

northeaster


----------



## Gr3iz

thrones, stereo, rasher, treats

personality


----------



## dotty999

reason, persona, sniper, parson

comfortable


----------



## plodr

float, marble, blame, tram

perpetuity


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty, putty, purity, tripe

cylindrical


----------



## cwwozniak

cynical, clinical, inlaid, rancid

parallelogram


----------



## Gr3iz

gambler, program, maple, glamor 

undercover


----------



## cwwozniak

recover, uncover, render, vendor

approachable



Gr3iz said:


> gambler


I didn't know there is a "b" in parallelogram.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody he11!

peach, roach, bleach, cheap

nonsensical


----------



## plodr

class, lines, clones, scales

boisterous


----------



## Gr3iz

booster, strobe, reboot, tribes

computational


----------



## cwwozniak

amputation, mutational, complaint, compliant

perspicaciously


----------



## Gr3iz

spaciously, slippery, clippers, precious

thermometer


----------



## cwwozniak

ohmmeter, theorem, remote, mother

barometer


----------



## Gr3iz

barter, beret, boater, ember

pneumonia


----------



## plodr

mien, pine, mean, noun

reversal


----------



## cwwozniak

reveals, several, resale, server

hierarchy


----------



## dotty999

archer, hairy, reach, carry

celebration


----------



## Gr3iz

creation, brace, cleat, train

controller


----------



## plodr

tone, corner, troll, clone

dissentious


----------



## Gr3iz

tension, desist, studies, sounds

orthographic


----------



## plodr

troop, chair, harp, chirp

numismatics


----------



## Gr3iz

mantis, scant, mists, tunic

breakdown


----------



## cwwozniak

browned, bowed, rowed, baker,

transversal


----------



## Gr3iz

travel, slaver, stave, learn

birthday


----------



## plodr

bath, hart, bird, dart

rebellious


----------



## Gr3iz

libelous, seller, bellies, blouse

collectable


----------



## dotty999

cable, local, locate, collate

versatility


----------



## plodr

livery, stare, stair, vary

rhetoric


----------



## Gr3iz

thrice, heroic, choir, rector

thermometric


----------



## cwwozniak

hermetic, micrometer, ohmmeter, committee

postponing


----------



## Gr3iz

stopping, option, posing, onion

cupboard


----------



## cwwozniak

broad, proud, cobra, burp


compulsory


----------



## Gr3iz

sloop, colors, plums, mousy 

integrated


----------



## plodr

deign, reign, tiger, grain

cavalier


----------



## Gr3iz

caver, crave, liver, ravel

carpeting


----------



## dotty999

parting, paring, repaint, taping

barometer


----------



## Gr3iz

barter, rebate, berate, bream

undercover


----------



## dotty999

recover, drover, vendor, covered

newsworthy


----------



## Gr3iz

thrown, worst, snowy, thorny

structured


----------



## plodr

strut, duets, curds, ducts

fracture


----------



## Gr3iz

refract, recur, caret, trace

disappointment


----------



## plodr

distant, pointed, meant, moans

implacable


----------



## Gr3iz

clamp, label, place, impale

basketball


----------



## dotty999

ballet, stable, balled, skated




begrudged


----------



## Gr3iz

drugged, budge, debug, grudge 

credentials


----------



## dotty999

dentals, details, denials, decried


loathesome


----------



## Gr3iz

themes, steam, lathe, metals

earthquake


----------



## cwwozniak

quaker, equate, reheat, quark

volcanoes


----------



## plodr

canoe, close, noose, voles

ignoramus


----------



## cwwozniak

amusing, organism, roaming, soaring

impertinent


----------



## Gr3iz

penitent, mitten, print, tinier

remedial


----------



## dotty999

medal, dialer, dream, derail


pontificate


----------



## Gr3iz

point, notice, tacit, catnip

scarecrow


----------



## dotty999

crowers, swear, racers, carers

preventative


----------



## Gr3iz

event, repeat, treat, peter

rechargeable


----------



## plodr

cable, beer, barge, clear

fiduciary


----------



## Gr3iz

diary, fairy, cray, crude

illuminated


----------



## dotty999

mulled, minuted, tilled, minted

superfluous


----------



## cwwozniak

flours, louses, profuse, surplus

hydrogenated


----------



## Gr3iz

droned, angry, groaned, hydrated

meticulously


----------



## cwwozniak

clumsily, closely, collies, costume

haphazardly


----------



## Gr3iz

hardly, harp, play, parlay

astronautics


----------



## plodr

counts, scouts, trout, acorns

assorted


----------



## Gr3iz

soars, darts, stored, dress

overachiever


----------



## plodr

receive, archer, hover, chive

parapet


----------



## cwwozniak

appear, tapper, paper, taper

ramparts

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

stamp, prams, tramp, ramps

masterful


----------



## dotty999

muster, faster, flames, tearful

conjecture


----------



## cwwozniak

trounce, concrete, concert, encore

subjective


----------



## Gr3iz

ejects, jives, evict, vices

depression


----------



## cwwozniak

response, pioneers, dispenser, disperse, 

disheveled


----------



## dotty999

dished, deviled, shelved, leashed

perpendicular


----------



## plodr

peculiar, preclude, dapper, leaden

balletic


----------



## Gr3iz

cleat, cable, ballet, table

grievance


----------



## cwwozniak

grieve, engrave, generic, caring

rhetorically


----------



## Gr3iz

chart, chortle, theory, really

registration


----------



## cwwozniak

stronger, stranger, gestation, regions

destabilizing


----------



## Gr3iz

blazing, blitz, tabled, stable

schoolgirl


----------



## dotty999

grills, slog, hooch, cools

brilliantly


----------



## Gr3iz

trial, tally, tribal, trill

revealingly


----------



## KomputerKid

veal, liver, glaring, alive

Charmingly


----------



## plodr

chair, gain, mail, many

demonstrate


----------



## KomputerKid

stoned, snare, stated, monster

Department


----------



## Gr3iz

meant, tramped, dream, teamed

cupboard


----------



## KomputerKid

broad, crop, road, drop

Pennsylvania


----------



## Gr3iz

sylvan, penny, snail, plains

magnificence


----------



## KomputerKid

magic, fencing, finance, nice

Hardware


----------



## Gr3iz

wader, redraw, drawer, heard

megalomaniac


----------



## cwwozniak

maniacal, ammonia, almanac, melanoma

determination


----------



## Gr3iz

termite, detonate, intern, remind

generational


----------



## cwwozniak

general, relenting, altering, nitrogen

translucent


----------



## Gr3iz

trust, central, saucer, stance

astrolabe


----------



## KomputerKid

lobes, stole, baster, blaster

Metabolism


----------



## dotty999

tables,metals, stable, bloats

configuration


----------



## plodr

noon, foot, court, fang

sniveling


----------



## KomputerKid

vile, vines, sling, veils

Recruits


----------



## Gr3iz

cures, recurs, crust, trice

masticate


----------



## cwwozniak

attic, mates, matte, steam

observatory


----------



## Gr3iz

story, bravo, strobe, beast

progression


----------



## KomputerKid

spores, press, gross, roper

Depressing


----------



## Gr3iz

dressing, speeding, greed, spine

nevertheless


----------



## KomputerKid

rent, heels, events, these

undignified


----------



## plodr

feign, died, dude, unfed

gustatory


----------



## Gr3iz

gutsy, story, torts, stator

regulation


----------



## KomputerKid

ration, gator, glue, rage

thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

mother, theme, three, hotter

perpendicular


----------



## KomputerKid

pretend, clear, pander, raider

ridiculous


----------



## cwwozniak

ludicrous, curious, clouds, clods 

perforated


----------



## KomputerKid

prorated, trader, reported, deport

permission


----------



## Gr3iz

press, remiss, sniper, spires 

watchtower


----------



## plodr

water, chow, heart, earth

expatriate


----------



## Gr3iz

extirpate, extra, pirate, tripe

intermission


----------



## KomputerKid

stern, misters, tries, timer

disqualified


----------



## Gr3iz

squad, failed, faded, dialed

hermetically


----------



## dotty999

hermit, chilly, helmet, recall

perfunctory


----------



## KomputerKid

rectory, report, front, toner 

everglades


----------



## Gr3iz

leveraged, sledge, sager, greased

application


----------



## KomputerKid

ledger, clap, place, lip

wikipedia


----------



## Gr3iz

kiwi, wake, pied, wade

multimedia


----------



## plodr

dual. duel, meal, dime

carbonated


----------



## KomputerKid

rented, toned, braced, noted

antisocial


----------



## dotty999

scant, stoic, saint, calls

behaviour


----------



## Gr3iz

rehab, hover, brave, hour

countdown


----------



## plodr

town, donut, noun, coot

headstrong


----------



## KomputerKid

hearts, strange, shares, stoned

reunited


----------



## dotty999

untied, rented, runted, entire

fragrances


----------



## KomputerKid

graces, scan, races, rages

Mississippi


----------



## 2twenty2

miss, sips, pimps, pips

yielding


----------



## KomputerKid

dying, lined, dingy, deli 

comfortably


----------



## Gr3iz

bloat, factor, foamy, float

comprehensive


----------



## cwwozniak

princes, provinces, conserve, receives

incomparable


----------



## Gr3iz

compare, parable, manacle, barnacle

outstanding


----------



## KomputerKid

stout, ousting, sanding, stain

california


----------



## plodr

fail, rain, corn, calf

antagonist


----------



## KomputerKid

gnats, tang, tongs, sting

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

stage, tights, tithe, gaits

motorhome


----------



## KomputerKid

room, rote, homer, mother

paratrooper


----------



## Gr3iz

parrot, trapper, paper, proper

calendar


----------



## KomputerKid

lend, clear, lander, crane

wrestling


----------



## Gr3iz

resting, wrist, sewing, stinger

components


----------



## KomputerKid

stone, tones, spent, spoon

aborigine


----------



## Gr3iz

boring, bearing, barge, grain

promotional


----------



## KomputerKid

motion, trial, mortal, trail

louisiana


----------



## Gr3iz

lions, snail, loans, slain

hammerhead


----------



## KomputerKid

rammed, header, heard, remade 

recyclable


----------



## cwwozniak

clearly, relabel, cellar, celery

intestinal


----------



## Gr3iz

linen, tines, stain, still

tombstone


----------



## KomputerKid

bones, tones, snob, Boston

functional


----------



## plodr

nation, float, count, flint

subtraction


----------



## Gr3iz

crust, station, bracts, strain

grapevine


----------



## cwwozniak

peering, veering, grieve, repave 

chardonnay


----------



## KomputerKid

roach, hard, crayon, ranch 

dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

radon, tardy, action, diary

truncated


----------



## KomputerKid

crated, rated, carted, crane

proclamation


----------



## plodr

lotion, motion, clamor, lamp

effulgent


----------



## Gr3iz

fluent, fleet, gentle, glue

strangers


----------



## KomputerKid

grass, rages, gnats, greats 

humility


----------



## Gr3iz

myth, lith, hilt, hum

accolades


----------



## plodr

leads, deal, cola, sled

liquidate


----------



## KomputerKid

quilted, quiet, equal, tiled

overcome


----------



## Gr3iz

cover, remove, mover, veer

contributing


----------



## plodr

count, court, bring, rout

minutiae


----------



## Gr3iz

minute, inmate, mint, tuna

accumulation


----------



## cwwozniak

account, acclaim, anatomic, nautical

imperial

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## KomputerKid

impair, primal, prime, remap 

priceless


----------



## cwwozniak

preslices, resplices, eclipse, pierces

predominantly


----------



## plodr

dominate, lament, drone, minted

mendacious


----------



## KomputerKid

medics, manics, scum, douse 

hospital


----------



## Gr3iz

split, shoal, plait, sloth

celebration


----------



## plodr

learn, berate, later, beater

diffident


----------



## Gr3iz

find, tend, dint, tine

automated


----------



## KomputerKid

matted, tamed, made, toted 

October


----------



## cwwozniak

reboot, robot, bore, oboe

strumming


----------



## Gr3iz

rusting, grunts, string, trims

expression


----------



## KomputerKid

press, oxen, prose, ropes

military


----------



## Gr3iz

limit, trial, mail, rail

impossibility


----------



## cwwozniak

mobility, pistols, symbols, blimps

challenging


----------



## plodr

hall, chain, change, clean

zeitgeist


----------



## Gr3iz

gist. size, site, zest

lieutenant


----------



## KomputerKid

taint, lenten, tent, eaten

Philadelphia


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha, ladle, dapple, plaid

misunderstood


----------



## KomputerKid

stoned, stored, tuner, intrudes 

excellent


----------



## Gr3iz

next, cell, lent, teen

dysphasia


----------



## KomputerKid

shady, ship, pads, spas 

dragonfly


----------



## cwwozniak

fondly, grandly, angry, agony

licorice


----------



## Gr3iz

core, lice, role, relic

believable


----------



## KomputerKid

liveable, label, veal, blab 

parachute


----------



## Gr3iz

patch, chute, cheap, trace

advantage


----------



## dotty999

advent, adage, agate, agent

improvised


----------



## Gr3iz

improved, disprove, promised, provides

togetherness


----------



## plodr

ghetto, throne, throng, these

ravenous


----------



## Gr3iz

ravens, snare, venous, nervous

boundless


----------



## KomputerKid

bless, lesson, bundles, slobs

bluegill


----------



## Gr3iz

bulge, bilge, libel, glue

polyethylene


----------



## cwwozniak

lonely, phoney, pollen, telephone

polygamist


----------



## KomputerKid

stamp, misty, lamps, smile

volcanoes


----------



## Gr3iz

slave, cloves, canoes, salvo 

encouragement


----------



## plodr

courage, meant, route, gear

impenetrable


----------



## KomputerKid

table, repent, print, temper

trademark


----------



## Gr3iz

market, demark, treadmark, retard

denouncement


----------



## KomputerKid

muted, cemented, meet, tend

limitation


----------



## Gr3iz

imitation, limit, militant, malt

undercover


----------



## KomputerKid

creed, recover, drover, covered

manufacture


----------



## Gr3iz

framer, manure, craft, trace

brotherhood


----------



## KomputerKid

brooder, broth, hooter, rooter 

deranged


----------



## Gr3iz

adder, danger, graded, degrade

estimated


----------



## cwwozniak

meditates, mediates, steamed, estate

extraneous


----------



## Gr3iz

extras, stoner, roast, snore

spreadsheet


----------



## cwwozniak

sheep, deepest, headers, petered

recalculate


----------



## KomputerKid

later, clear, create, cure

independent


----------



## dotty999

deepen, dented, indented, intended

flabbergast


Hi Brandon!


----------



## Gr3iz

blaster, stabber, strafe, faster

revocation


----------



## plodr

avert, crate, cover, note

peculiarity


----------



## KomputerKid

purity, cruelty, culprit, trail

troublesome

Hi Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

stumble, molester, strobe, mouse

acknowledge


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaned, cloaked, glanced, wangled

untraceable


----------



## Gr3iz

curable, create, bleach, trance

incidental


----------



## plodr

denial, incite, lean, dial

repugnant


----------



## Gr3iz

grunt, great, garnet, taper

boyfriend


----------



## dotty999

bride, fried, foyer, binder


juggernauts


----------



## KomputerKid

grants, stagger, snugger, stern

messenger


----------



## Gr3iz

greens, sneer, merges, mess

experienced


----------



## plodr

peer, pier, preen, nice

accidental


----------



## KomputerKid

acidic, client, dice, dental

Easter


----------



## Gr3iz

steer, erase, teaser, reseat

accomplishment


----------



## KomputerKid

shipment, please, leash, moccasin 

pleasurable


----------



## dotty999

parables, leaser, rebels, pleaser

contradiction


----------



## KomputerKid

tradition, contraction, doctor, traction 

harmonic


----------



## Gr3iz

march, charm, roach, coin

processional


----------



## KomputerKid

personal, crops, snails, closes

conservative


----------



## dotty999

conserve, converse, natives, contrives


prediction


----------



## KomputerKid

direct, edition, tried, toned

interstate


----------



## dotty999

insert, statin, sitter, setter

graduation


----------



## KomputerKid

duration, dragon, grunt, grind

workaholic


----------



## plodr

chair, wool, hail, rich

syncophantic


----------



## KomputerKid

synaptic, chants, antics, scan 

celebration


----------



## dotty999

elation, creation, ration, cretin

copulation


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, location, count, plain

somewhere


----------



## KomputerKid

shower, homers, shore, mower

jubilant


----------



## Gr3iz

jilt, built, jaunt, lint

compilation


----------



## KomputerKid

plant, lamp, pilot, point

envelope


----------



## plodr

peeve, love, open, even

indigence


----------



## Gr3iz

genie, dice, dine, dinge

unreliability


----------



## KomputerKid

reality, enable, rebuilt, brain

catastrophe


----------



## Gr3iz

phases, castor, patches, throat

graveyard


----------



## dotty999

graver, yardage, yarder, grade

functionality


----------



## Gr3iz

unction, flinty, finality, count

bloodsucker


----------



## cwwozniak

blockers, clouds, bedrock, doubles

carnivorous


----------



## Gr3iz

voracious, scorn, roars, vain

anemically


----------



## plodr

mail. claim, lime, cell

libertine


----------



## Gr3iz

tribe, brine, inert, relent

everybody


----------



## cwwozniak

obeyed, derby, bored, erode

dehydration


----------



## dotty999

rationed, hydrated, addition, ordained

superfluous


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, floss, slurps, profess

paperwork


----------



## cwwozniak

poker, power, proper, wrapper 

incomplete


----------



## Gr3iz

pilot, clomp, comic, temple

northwestern


----------



## cwwozniak

northern, nowhere, restore, shorten

wildcats


----------



## Gr3iz

wilts, scald, scat, waits

managerial


----------



## KomputerKid

aerial, grain, manger, grail 

innocent


----------



## cwwozniak

intone, notice, tonic, tone

condemned


----------



## plodr

dome, cone, code, deed

unwittingly


----------



## Gr3iz

wilting, titling, witty, glint

ambidextrous


----------



## cwwozniak

routes, mister, buxomest, auditors

defrosted


----------



## Gr3iz

forested, stored, rested, forded

ingratiated


----------



## KomputerKid

grating, ingrate, trained, trading

America


----------



## plodr

camera, crime, came, mice

mellifluous


----------



## Gr3iz

flume, smell, fouls, slime

blackboard


----------



## KomputerKid

broad, block, road, back

Sacramento


----------



## Gr3iz

sacrament, macros, scarab, crates 

disorganized


----------



## cwwozniak

grained, diagnosed, zoned, anodize

isolationism


----------



## Gr3iz

motion, mission, slants, limits

nighthawk


----------



## dotty999

hawking, thawing, knight thing 

wanderlust


----------



## Gr3iz

luster, trawl, strewn, wasted

gravitational


----------



## cwwozniak

agitation, navigator, variation, trailing

evangelist


----------



## Gr3iz

slaving, gavel, glisten, leaving

ferociousness


----------



## plodr

confess, conifer, frees, finer

agitation


----------



## KomputerKid

giant, gnat, nano, gait

graciousness


----------



## dotty999

scrounges, scenarios, surgeons, ceasing

probational


----------



## Gr3iz

rational, patrol, brain, banal

wirelessly


----------



## plodr

leers, lesser, slew, sees

exclamation


----------



## KomputerKid

laminate, exit, tame, malt

fighter


----------



## plodr

heir, hire, fire, tire

acclamation


----------



## cwwozniak

maniacal, comical, anatomic, action

vaccinated


----------



## KomputerKid

vacated, cited, caved, dance

saxophone


----------



## Gr3iz

hoaxes, phase, hoops, spoon

verisimilitude


----------



## cwwozniak

revisited, delivers, delimiter, relisted

inescapable


----------



## plodr

beeps, clean, sleep, cable

comprehend


----------



## Gr3iz

phoned, morphed, chomp, prone

concentric


----------



## cwwozniak

concert, concern, connect, erotic

extricated


----------



## Gr3iz

excited, crated, redact, taxied 

choreographed


----------



## plodr

chore, coder, cheap, crepe

proletarian


----------



## Gr3iz

retrain, nailer, planter, terrapin 

aerodynamic


----------



## cwwozniak

crayon, comedian, marinade, romance

hydrofoils


----------



## Gr3iz

frosh, folds, doily, drool

mountainous


----------



## cwwozniak

amounts, unanimous, moist, motions

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

cause, cavers, ounces, craven 

household


----------



## plodr

loud, hood, should, hues

beleaguered


----------



## Gr3iz

rebel, regard, bulged, lager

multilateral


----------



## KomputerKid

mutilate, literal, trailer, later

dysfunctional


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, faulty, stand, flaunts

salesperson


----------



## dotty999

personal, lesser, lessons, parsons

transportation


----------



## Gr3iz

strip, option, portion, instant

retrospective


----------



## cwwozniak

respective, protester, perverts, receivers 

revisionist


----------



## Gr3iz

strove, visitors, rivets, tension

collection


----------



## cwwozniak

collet, colonel, lotion, notice

assemblies


----------



## Gr3iz

bliss, blames, slimes, blesses

happenstance


----------



## plodr

chaste, peat, cheap, happen

pertinacious


----------



## Gr3iz

pernicious, scrape, portion, creation

temporarily


----------



## dotty999

partly, polarity, tempora, tremor

bodaciously


----------



## Gr3iz

cloudy, bloody, scold, doubly

communication


----------



## cwwozniak

mountain, ammunition, communion, uncommon

pugilists


----------



## Gr3iz

slugs, plugs, split, gulps

marginalized


----------



## cwwozniak

amazing, realizing, dreaming, imagined

oleomargarine


----------



## Gr3iz

marginal, alarming, glamor, regional

brontosaurus


----------



## dotty999

sunburst, turbans, orators, arbours

afterwards


----------



## Gr3iz

awards, rafter, reward, sward

creationism


----------



## plodr

trims, minor, stream, reaction

disenchant


----------



## Gr3iz

chained, decants, ditches, teach

applicable


----------



## dotty999

apple. cable, papal, place

presumptious


----------



## KomputerKid

stump, pumpers, strums, sports

spearmint


----------



## Gr3iz

print, miter, remains, stripe

remarkably


----------



## KomputerKid

barely, barley, marker, blamer

animated


----------



## Gr3iz

detain, tamed, minted, anime 

searching


----------



## cwwozniak

reach, hires, changes, charges

mummified


----------



## Gr3iz

fumed, mimed, feud, dime

gunsmoke


----------



## plodr

gunk, goes, nose, gems

impulsive


----------



## Gr3iz

pulse, plums, lives, limps

watchtower


----------



## dotty999

chatter, watcher, wreath, throat

designated


----------



## KomputerKid

dating, sting, dinged, stand

hospitality


----------



## dotty999

hostility, spottily, hastily, topsail


gesticulate


----------



## cwwozniak

estate, lettuces, lattices, testicle 

gentrification


----------



## KomputerKid

friction, fraction, traction, gift

resurrection


----------



## dotty999

erections, resource ,returns, restorer

clarification


----------



## plodr

train, fail, float, foil

metaphor


----------



## Gr3iz

morph, tramp, hater, remap 

conflagration


----------



## dotty999

crooning, flooring, national, anglican

combination


----------



## plodr

notion, motion, bait, mint

abnormality


----------



## Gr3iz

banality, malty, mortal, tribal

overreaching


----------



## KomputerKid

cheering, craving, veering, changer 

destination


----------



## cwwozniak

detains, tainted, antidotes, stationed

environmental


----------



## Gr3iz

menial, trove, ventral, mention

sometimes


----------



## cwwozniak

moist, emote, smote, items

allowance


----------



## Gr3iz

lance, callow, clown, canoe

recollection


----------



## plodr

tool, cell, coil, election

straighten


----------



## cwwozniak

shattering, granite, hearings, hesitant

accentuated


----------



## Gr3iz

attend, decant, tented, tact

surrealistic


----------



## cwwozniak

secrets, arrests, scariest, slicer

hemispherical


----------



## Gr3iz

cherish, cheers, meshes, leaches

machinery


----------



## cwwozniak

chairmen, chancy, chimney, creamy

triskelion


----------



## Gr3iz

skirt, listen, lesion, trikes

superstitious


----------



## plodr

stress, pious, press, stripe

utilitarian


----------



## Gr3iz

train, taunt, lariat, trait

nationwide


----------



## plodr

wait, dent, tonne, date

irascible


----------



## Gr3iz

scribe, cables, braces, bailer 

meanwhile


----------



## plodr

wheel, whale, heel, hale

appropriate


----------



## Gr3iz

proper, pirate, repair, prorate

midnight


----------



## plodr

mind, might, ding, thing

safeguard


----------



## Gr3iz

grades, fader, sugar, drags

locomotive


----------



## KomputerKid

movie, loot, live, loom

easiest


----------



## Gr3iz

teases, seats, eases, asset

worldwide


----------



## plodr

weird, wired, riddle, ride

inertia


----------



## dotty999

retain, retina, irate, train

tropical


----------



## Gr3iz

topical, coital, portal, optical

racetrack


----------



## dotty999

tracker, racket, cracker, tracer

flavoured


----------



## plodr

flour, valor, value, devour

municipal


----------



## Gr3iz

clump. plain, claim, clamp

unforgettable


----------



## plodr

fable, forage, float, noble

offensive


----------



## dotty999

sieve, offense, vines, ovines

forensics


----------



## Gr3iz

scores, fences, snore, crises

victorious


----------



## cwwozniak

vicious, visitor, rustic, courts

participation


----------



## Gr3iz

traction, rattan, rapport, partition

expressionist


----------



## plodr

tress, session, stein, exits

ablutions


----------



## Gr3iz

bloat, blunt, snail, stain

conflagration


----------



## KomputerKid

grain, front, grant, rational

hypothermia


----------



## Gr3iz

mother, hyper, permit, tramp

housebroken


----------



## cwwozniak

rebukes, bunkers, housed, hookers

detoured


----------



## Gr3iz

routed, doted, deter, treed

purchases


----------



## plodr

purses, curses, cheap, harps

bewilder


----------



## Gr3iz

wider, bleed, bride, lewder

pasteurize


----------



## cwwozniak

prizes, praise, pirates, trapeze 

inopportune


----------



## Gr3iz

pinto, tuner, print, tripe

reincarnate


----------



## plodr

create, center, train, tanner

barricade


----------



## Gr3iz

braid, carried, barred, bride

psychedelic


----------



## cwwozniak

eclipsed, spliced, cheesy, speedy

enumerated


----------



## Gr3iz

neutered, trade, deter, muted

legendary


----------



## plodr

gender, glare, gland, lend

perdition


----------



## Gr3iz

tripe, pride, tinder, ponder

reflections


----------



## plodr

strife, sleet, scene, fleet

acquitted


----------



## Gr3iz

quite, cited, acted, quiet

telegram


----------



## dotty999

grate, melter. meter, relate

confident


----------



## Gr3iz

confined, contend, intend, coined

acceleration


----------



## plodr

elation, action, carton, train

conversation


----------



## cwwozniak

conversion, containers, renovations, inventors

reactionary


----------



## Gr3iz

tarry, creation, rectory, reactor

strangest


----------



## plodr

garnet, grass, great, stern

fanatical


----------



## Gr3iz

facial, canal, antic, flat

sometimes


----------



## plodr

tomes, mists, stems, sees

infected


----------



## renegade600

define, teen, infect, fine

anagram


----------



## Gr3iz

agar, gram, rang, mar

solitaire

Welcome Dan! I'm afraid I don't see an "S" in the base word you were working from ... ;-)


----------



## renegade600

tailor trail alert arise

faulty



Gr3iz said:


> Welcome Dan! I'm afraid I don't see an "S" in the base word you were working from ... ;-)


oops - typo


----------



## cwwozniak

flat, flay, latu, tufa

appalling


----------



## Gr3iz

lapping, plain, paling, pail

stormtroopers


----------



## plodr

stoop, mores, stores, ports

demonstrate


----------



## Gr3iz

detonate, strode, monster, traders

inspiration


----------



## dotty999

spirit, rations, sprat, prints

settlement


----------



## Gr3iz

mettle, nettles, nestle, steel

shadowing


----------



## plodr

swing, shown, dais, swan

leadership


----------



## KomputerKid

dealers, spider, spade, perish 

Cathedral


----------



## Gr3iz

lather, dearth, latched, reach

turntable


----------



## plodr

bleat, learn, tart, barn

leadership


----------



## Gr3iz

shade, pleads, shield, dealership

notification


----------



## dotty999

nation, fiction, cotton, action

prosperous


----------



## Gr3iz

proper, porous, spares, supper

strawberry


----------



## KomputerKid

stare, warts, brats, waste

flamingo


----------



## plodr

flag, mail, fling, mango

perfidious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, fried, super, spider

mountains


----------



## dotty999

amounts, mints, times, stain

melodious


----------



## Gr3iz

seldom, slimed, melds, mules

networking


----------



## plodr

twin, riot, wink, wrote

sluggish


----------



## dotty999

slugs,gush, lugs, slush

inundate


----------



## Gr3iz

tuned, tanned, tine, detain

confidential


----------



## cwwozniak

atoned, coined, contained, identical

bountiful


----------



## Gr3iz

fount, blunt. tofu, flint

roundabout


----------



## cwwozniak

outbound, outboard, around, abound

rectification


----------



## Gr3iz

certification, fiction, canter, traction

underground


----------



## cwwozniak

rounded, grounded, dungeon, dodger

overridden


----------



## plodr

driven, deed, vine, drover 

endorsement


----------



## Gr3iz

resent, sender, trends, metered

cannonball


----------



## plodr

banal, canal, clan, cola

commonplace


----------



## Gr3iz

monocle, lemon, plane, clone

operations


----------



## dotty999

rations, portions, parson, snooper

boisterous


----------



## Gr3iz

strobe, bursts, serious, tubers

wasteland


----------



## cwwozniak

wasted, wanted, slanted, salted

neologism


----------



## Gr3iz

gloom, sling, lemons, looming

sleepwalking


----------



## cwwozniak

keeping, leaping, weaklings, pleasing

daydreamers


----------



## Gr3iz

dreamy, madder, smear, drama

neurologist


----------



## cwwozniak

longest, grouse, resolution, glorious

specialist


----------



## Gr3iz

splices, cleats, petals, class

customized


----------



## plodr

codes, sized, domes, stem

simplistic


----------



## Gr3iz

limits, lists, split, clips

suggestion


----------



## plodr

nest, eggs, guest, stung

advocate


----------



## Gr3iz

caved, coated, voted, vacated

untrustworthy


----------



## cwwozniak

unworthy, thorny, shutout, snotty

casualness


----------



## plodr

classes, less, cleans, clans

direction


----------



## Gr3iz

diction, trend, cited, edict

introspection


----------



## plodr

inspection, stoop, prone, prints

curmudgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

cured, nudge, dunce, mound

experienced


----------



## plodr

price, creed, exceed, pried

plethora


----------



## Gr3iz

heart, lathe, pater, taper 

appointment


----------



## dotty999

ointment, tappit, paint, opine

reprisals


----------



## Gr3iz

sisal, praise, spire, lisps

rescheduled


----------



## 2twenty2

duel, shed, ruse, reed

mother


----------



## plodr

moth, them, home, tome

ambitious


----------



## cwwozniak

about, autism, submit, boats

remunerated


----------



## Gr3iz

numerated, murderer, tuned, teamed

quintessential


----------



## dotty999

squints, quietness, assent, lenient

bombarded


----------



## Gr3iz

mobbed, domed, dread, madder

forefathers


----------



## dotty999

feathers, toffees, shares, sheafs

formidable


----------



## plodr

bread, flame, marble, blame

liquidate


----------



## Gr3iz

equal, quilted, dilate, tiled

wallpapers


----------



## plodr

peal, pearl, prep, real

tasteless


----------



## Gr3iz

stale, latest, steals, stateless 

seventeenth


----------



## 2twenty2

seven, teen, teeth, tenth

whirlpool


----------



## plodr

loop, hill, will, prowl

evasion


----------



## Gr3iz

noise, vanes, sine, save

peripherally


----------



## plodr

pearly, ripper, hilly, harp

numismatics


----------



## Gr3iz

cumin, stuns, scant, manic 

remembrance


----------



## dotty999

membrane, embracer, rammer, remember

fascination


----------



## 2twenty2

fast, cast, nation, scat

cucumber


----------



## Gr3iz

crumb, cube, rube, cure

consecutive


----------



## 2twenty2

cute, cite, site, stone

finish


----------



## plodr

fish, fins, shin, (and pushing it on this) finis

unbootable


----------



## dotty999

bleat, unable, table, toot

fascination


----------



## 2twenty2

nation, fast, scion, fist

gather


----------



## KomputerKid

great, grate, heart, hater

justifiable


----------



## Gr3iz

stable, blast, fables, jibes

racetrack


----------



## plodr

trace, crack, cracker, trek

emulation


----------



## 2twenty2

late, name, tame, lute

fashion


----------



## Gr3iz

fish, shin, nosh, fins

announcement


----------



## cwwozniak

amount, uneaten, menace, acetone

undeniably


----------



## Gr3iz

audibly, blend, unable, nubile

accomplishment


----------



## cwwozniak

compliments, compliance, champions, complacent 

transportable


----------



## Gr3iz

potable, tabletop, spartan, reports

circumstances


----------



## plodr

stance, muster, cream, strum

rhetoric


----------



## cwwozniak

heroic, erotic, richer, chore

stupendous


----------



## Gr3iz

suspend, pounds, spent, posse

modification


----------



## cwwozniak

faction, factoid, idiotic, action

escapement


----------



## Gr3iz

casement, cement, meant, space

fascination


----------



## cwwozniak

factions, fiction, contains, sanction

petrification


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, petition, tacit, entrap 

interviewer


----------



## cwwozniak

reviewer, invite, inverter, reenter 

teleprompter


----------



## Gr3iz

proper, potter, topper, meter

significance


----------



## plodr

gains, cafe, feign, faces

hesitate


----------



## Gr3iz

heath, estate, these, taste

smartphone


----------



## dotty999

honest, phase, sharpen, parts

troublesome


----------



## Gr3iz

strobe, tremble, bluster, stumble

pharmaceutical


----------



## cwwozniak

parachute, practical, chemical, material

meteorological


----------



## Gr3iz

metallic, glamor, relocate, clamor 

comfortably


----------



## plodr

roomy, crafty, floor, bloom

bibliophile


----------



## Gr3iz

libel, bible, pile, hope

disseminated


----------



## plodr

midst, dines, steam, eddies 

antiseptic


----------



## Gr3iz

spite, scant, panties, paint

expiration


----------



## cwwozniak

export, painter, pointer, ornate

nomenclature


----------



## Gr3iz

nature, tenure, cleaner, manure

abomination


----------



## plodr

mint, moan, boot, loot

idiosyncrasy


----------



## 2twenty2

rods, sods, sync, crass

report


----------



## cwwozniak

porter, repot, retro, trope

indigestion


----------



## Gr3iz

nesting, scion, digits, tidings

solitaire


----------



## 2twenty2

sole, slit, slot, stair

teamster


----------



## plodr

meets, mates, steer, stems

duplication


----------



## 2twenty2

plan, plot, lion, caption

earmark


----------



## plodr

make, rake, ream, rear

thievery


----------



## Gr3iz

thrive, rivet, they're, their

watermark


----------



## cwwozniak

marker, market, warmer, aware

coordinates


----------



## Gr3iz

donates, corona, stained, tirades

stratospheric


----------



## cwwozniak

aspheric, orchestras, prostate, therapists

deionized


----------



## Gr3iz

zoned, dozen, iodine, dined

downgrade


----------



## cwwozniak

dowager, downer, groaned, graded

exchangeable


----------



## plodr

glance, beach, bleach, bench

obstinate


----------



## Gr3iz

statin, tension, beast, notates

woodchuck


----------



## 2twenty2

wood, chuck, duck, chow

xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

phlox, phony, hope, pylon 

accordingly


----------



## plodr

drain, coil, drag, card

dismantle


----------



## Gr3iz

masted, slanted, detail, lament

operative


----------



## plodr

vitae, rate, private, pirate

noteworthy


----------



## 2twenty2

worthy, note, throw, thorn

osteopathy


----------



## Gr3iz

poster, those, strop, pretty

nightmare


----------



## cwwozniak

higher, garment, harming, reaming

verifiable


----------



## Gr3iz

fiver, fable, viable, baler

revelation


----------



## plodr

elation, lever, later, viola

criticism


----------



## Gr3iz

mist, trim, scrim, tics

severance


----------



## plodr

verse, seven, canes, nears

opportunistic


----------



## Gr3iz

support, tunic, counts, cotton

waterproof


----------



## cwwozniak

power, footwear, operator, poorer

formulated


----------



## plodr

deform, later, dome, model

disinterest


----------



## Gr3iz

tinder, dentist, resident, strides

granulated


----------



## cwwozniak

graduate, dragnet, grunted, launder

disinfectant


----------



## Gr3iz

fiends, tainted, stained, infant

mastication


----------



## dotty999

station, matins, coast, attics

borderline


----------



## 2twenty2

border, line, order, liner

cribbage


----------



## dotty999

cage, grab, brig, rage

philosophy


----------



## Gr3iz

sloppy, plops, ship, lisp

semifinal


----------



## plodr

flames, films, mails, snail

audience


----------



## 2twenty2

die, den, cane, dean

bodice


----------



## plodr

knucklehead, they have be be *four* letter words so die and den aren't allowed try di*n*e instead of die and need instead of den

bode, code, dice, iced

profligate


----------



## 2twenty2

Rules - *(Make Four Words: starting off with a word, next person has to make 4 words of 3 or more letters from the given word, and provide the next word)*

"plodr they have to be 4 letters."* No they don't. 3 letters or more. See rules here - http://forums.techguy.org/8893368-post1.html*

gate, fate, life, grope

quarterback


----------



## Gr3iz

baker, quack, bracket, crater

computerized


----------



## plodr

Sorry knucklehead, I was under the false assumption that the 4 words also had to have at least 4 letters.

port, code, pier, tree

objection


----------



## Gr3iz

inject, boon, coot, joint

wintertime


----------



## 2twenty2

No prob plodr 

time, winter, wine, twine

xenophobia


----------



## Gr3iz

hobo, phobia, box, bone

strategically


----------



## 2twenty2

static, tale, call, strategy

tarantula


----------



## Gr3iz

natural, rant, taunt, altar

rattlesnake


----------



## 2twenty2

settler, lakes, skater, snare

solemnity


----------



## Gr3iz

molest, lemons, money, stolen

dissemination


----------



## dotty999

dissention, nations, missed, mentions

robustness


----------



## plodr

rusts, sent, rents, bouts

impulsive


----------



## 2twenty2

smile, limes, slime, lives

jamboree


----------



## Gr3iz

jamb, beer, more, ream

antiseptic


----------



## lighttech

ant, septic, pest, pains

impeccable


----------



## Gr3iz

clamp, place, blimp, piece

anthropomorphism


----------



## plodr

prompt, tempos, troops, props

inadvertently


----------



## Gr3iz

advent, intently, retain, driven

proliferation


----------



## dotty999

operation, portion, ration, proofer

clandestine


----------



## 2twenty2

destine, steed, lands, instead

decongestant


----------



## Gr3iz

congested, detest, staged, constant

informative


----------



## plodr

frame, motive, infirm, vitae

participant


----------



## Gr3iz

paint, antic, crap, tract

entrapment


----------



## 2twenty2

tramp, treat, mate, patent

factitious


----------



## Gr3iz

facts, stoic, cost, tufts 

influential


----------



## plodr

fuel, file, lentil, nail

harbinger


----------



## Gr3iz

barge, bring, hearing, ringer

hydrodynamics


----------



## plodr

odds, dray, main, coda

subscription


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, scrubs, suspicion, bunts

eyeglasses


----------



## plodr

leases, less, sage, slay

trapezoid


----------



## dotty999

taper, draper, depart, petard

fortunately


----------



## Gr3iz

fortune, ornately, flatten, tuner

shamelessly


----------



## cwwozniak

seamlessly, measly, measles, slashes

transitional


----------



## plodr

nation, lotion, notion, titan

cardiogram


----------



## Gr3iz

micro, radio, diagram, crag

introduction


----------



## 2twenty2

induction, notion, indoor, doctor

jurisdiction


----------



## Gr3iz

diction, joust, round, ducts

distribution


----------



## plodr

button, donut, iris, bound

correspond


----------



## Gr3iz

corpse, ponder, records, spore

advancement


----------



## plodr

cadet, meant, vane, dance

irascible


----------



## Gr3iz

scribe, slicer, cables, laser

ferocious


----------



## 2twenty2

roofs, score, force, four

dreadnaught


----------



## plodr

range, danger, thread, tread

vernacular


----------



## Gr3iz

cavern, learn, craven, nuclear

imaginary


----------



## dotty999

aiming, marina, margin, grainy

alarmingly


----------



## 2twenty2

alarm, mangy, gala, rally

bartender


----------



## plodr

bard, trade, brand, tree

groveling


----------



## 2twenty2

grove, love, glove, ring

hippopotamus


----------



## plodr

must, past, post, moat

abstinence


----------



## dotty999

canteen, cabinets, incense, absence

protagonist


----------



## Gr3iz

patron, stooping, troops, groin

disappointing


----------



## 2twenty2

points, tapping, appoint, sting

entitlement


----------



## Gr3iz

tenement, tittle, linemen, mettle

recommendation


----------



## cwwozniak

nominated, decoration, amendment, commander 

irreproachable


----------



## Gr3iz

poacher, breach, repairable, cheaper

transitional


----------



## cwwozniak

translation. rational, national, sanitation

salivating


----------



## plodr

Hi Chuck! I'm usually here alone.

vast, last, vista, slain

colloquial


----------



## cwwozniak

quail, quill, lilac, local

negotiation

Hi Liz. I drop in on this game when I want to give my brain workout in the middle of the day.


----------



## Gr3iz

notating, notation, negation, atone 

beautification


----------



## dotty999

infatuate, citation, incubate, initiate

reprimanded


----------



## Gr3iz

demand, primer, reminded, remained

watermelon


----------



## dotty999

eternal. renewal, antler, normal


formations


----------



## 2twenty2

storm, forms, rations, farms

grasshopper


----------



## Gr3iz

shaper, shopper, graphs, parser

knucklehead 
;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

head, knuckle, duck, knead,

leatherneck


----------



## Gr3iz

cheater, heckle, nether, hacker

instrumental


----------



## plodr

stream, start, latter, inner

discredit


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, dices, direct, stride

responsible


----------



## cwwozniak

response, possible, boneless, spoilers

dimensional


----------



## Gr3iz

lesion, slimed, menial, lemons

breakwater


----------



## cwwozniak

brewer, breaker, beaker, weaker

erstwhile


----------



## Gr3iz

whistler, stile, threw, whilst

remembrance


----------



## plodr

member, beer, camber, came

justification


----------



## 2twenty2

situation, citation, fist, facts

kaffeeklatsch


----------



## cwwozniak

affects, effects, escalate, tackles 

enticing


----------



## Gr3iz

citing, incite, cent, tine

jailhouse


----------



## plodr

hail, lose, louse, seal

demanding


----------



## 2twenty2

damning, demand, dean, dead

ecosystem


----------



## Gr3iz

messy, costs, teems, most

architecture


----------



## cwwozniak

creature, catcher, haircut, heartier 

sheikdom


----------



## Gr3iz

hiked, shield, mesh, disk

theatricality


----------



## cwwozniak

heartily, athletic, article, charity

decaffeinated


----------



## Gr3iz

defecated, canteen, fainted, define

combination


----------



## dotty999

minicab, botanic, ambition, contain

jurisdiction


----------



## plodr

just, joint, roust, scour

mislabeled


----------



## 2twenty2

labeled, bleed, mailed, belie

nettlesome


----------



## plodr

lone, tome, meets, sleet

cantaloupe


----------



## Gr3iz

loupe, clean, plant, panel

loudspeaker


----------



## plodr

spoke, plead, dark, larks

cartesian


----------



## Gr3iz

traces, strain, crane, caste

microphone


----------



## plodr

chimp, prone, minor, prince

stabilized


----------



## Gr3iz

blazed, baste, dilate, slated

outskirts


----------



## plodr

kiss, tutor, roust, stout

scavenger


----------



## Gr3iz

avenger, craven, scare, graves

woodlands


----------



## plodr

wool, wand, down, adds

absolution


----------



## Gr3iz

ablution, bastion, blunt, baluns

perturbation


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome Jozeph! Two things, first, your words need to be at least 3 letters. Second, and more importantly, you need to provide a new seed word for us to continue playing ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> perturbation


reputation, interrupt, eruption, printout

individualized


----------



## Gr3iz

divided, lazed, dialed, lauded

leadership


----------



## cwwozniak

pleaders, dealership, perished, headers

sensibilities

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

seen, sleet, slit, bless

nocturnal


----------



## 2twenty2

turn, torn, annul, court

overeager


----------



## Gr3iz

grove, rover, overage, verge

sledgehammer


----------



## plodr

hedge, slam, drags, edges

accusatory


----------



## cwwozniak

actors, cactus, artsy, autos

recalculating


----------



## dotty999

circulate, accurate, alliance, clarinet

bamboozled


----------



## plodr

blood, deal, boom, blaze

auditorium


----------



## dotty999

auditor, radium, adroit, atrium

configured


----------



## cwwozniak

ground, founder, reducing, confide

decidedly


----------



## 2twenty2

diced, deed, lice, cede

effective


----------



## plodr

five, cite, feet, vice

discursive


----------



## 2twenty2

curves, curses, drives, dress

exclamation


----------



## plodr

claim, meant, exit, exact

proponent


----------



## cwwozniak

opponent, proton, pronto, topper

creativity


----------



## plodr

treat, crate, vita, carve

ballistic


----------



## Gr3iz

still, blast, calls, basic

adventurer


----------



## plodr

renter, true, vane, rated

barbecue


----------



## Gr3iz

cube, brace, rebar, rear

rendition


----------



## cwwozniak

edition, ironed, tried, intend

wearable


----------



## plodr

warble, ware, bear, area

stalagmite


----------



## Gr3iz

metals, stage, legal, smelt

penetrate


----------



## cwwozniak

pattern, taper, preen, repeat

ruminating


----------



## plodr

gamin, grain, train, grunt

quicksand


----------



## Gr3iz

squad, ducks, snick, dank

wherewithal


----------



## plodr

there, wheel, hearth, whale

dispensing


----------



## 2twenty2

spending, sending, snide, penis

european


----------



## Gr3iz

preen, reopen, pure, prone

vacationing


----------



## plodr

vacant, canto, gain, vain

punchcard


----------



## cwwozniak

paunch, crunch, churn, ranch

timestamp


----------



## Gr3iz

smite, tamps, paste, mimes

flowerpot


----------



## plodr

power, port, floe, tower

retroactive


----------



## cwwozniak

creative, caterer, erotica, reactor

unrestrained


----------



## 2twenty2

strainer, trains, stained, untrained

valetudinarian


----------



## plodr

vandal, learn, inner, livid

exaggerated


----------



## cwwozniak

aerated, exerted, greeted, agreed

rescinding


----------



## dotty999

cinders, rending, singed, inside

performances


----------



## plodr

former, romances, frames, reforms

purloined


----------



## Gr3iz

pound, pruned, diner, lined

triangular


----------



## cwwozniak

granular, sugar, natural, guitar

transferable


----------



## Gr3iz

blast, steer, fasten, rebels 

bifurcation


----------



## cwwozniak

friction, fraction, caution, auction

requirements


----------



## Gr3iz

squire, retires, merits, squirm

triangulation


----------



## cwwozniak

agitation, nutrition, outlining, tarnation 

positioning


----------



## Gr3iz

positing, pinion, piston, sting

fantastical


----------



## plodr

fast, clan, fail, stain

postpone


----------



## 2twenty2

stone, oppose, spoon, snoop

questionable


----------



## plodr

blues, tense, queens, bleats

scalloped


----------



## Gr3iz

polled, scope, scald, pleads

theoretical


----------



## plodr

cheer, chart, chart, heart

jettison


----------



## Gr3iz

jets, sent, stone, stint

pressurized


----------



## cwwozniak

surprised, seizures, residues, dresser

aforementioned

Hi. Mark!


----------



## plodr

foreman, dentin, framed, foment

marginally


----------



## cwwozniak

rallying, alarmingly, angrily, manilla

exfoliation

Hi, Liz!


----------



## plodr

elation, folio, exit, tonal

intrepid

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

printed, pitied,diner, inert

barbecued


----------



## Gr3iz

curbed, dabber, braced, card

knowledgeable

Hey Chuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## plodr

label, bleed, badge, global

perforate

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

prorate, refer, terror, repeat

vulcanized


----------



## cwwozniak

include, unlaced, advice, denial

shepherded


----------



## plodr

deep, deeds, seed, preps

animosity


----------



## cwwozniak

misty, sanity, satiny, mains

atmosphere


----------



## plodr

romps, paste, haste, steer

universal


----------



## Gr3iz

suave, liver, snail, vernal

understated


----------



## cwwozniak

trusted, dentures, stranded, untested

impediments


----------



## plodr

imps, pints, deep, pines

matrimony


----------



## Gr3iz

matron, train, amort, tiny

regurgitated


----------



## plodr

digger, trigger, grudge, grated

perpetual


----------



## Gr3iz

purple, taupe, lapel, petal

encryption


----------



## cwwozniak

entropy, cryptic, penny, peony, 

succotash

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

stash, shout, coach, cash

immobile


----------



## Gr3iz

mile. bole, lime, mobile

advertisement


----------



## plodr

stride, strive, dreams, stream

scornful


----------



## Gr3iz

furls, scour, four, runs

villainous


----------



## cwwozniak

villains, visual, illusion, anvils, 

introducing


----------



## plodr

dirt, coin, riot, court

parachute


----------



## Gr3iz

chart, taupe, parch, heart

academically


----------



## cwwozniak

academy, malady, medically, acclaimed

comprehensively


----------



## plodr

corps, melon, sieve, liens

causative


----------



## Gr3iz

suave, caves, caste, stave

electromagnetic


----------



## cwwozniak

agreement, centimeter, ceremonial, remittance

hypertension


----------



## Gr3iz

sport, pensioner, tinny, three

whirlwind


----------



## plodr

hind, wind, wild, din

indigenous


----------



## Gr3iz

guide, singed, design, sinned

excessively


----------



## cwwozniak

sexily, sleeves, slices, excels

innovative


----------



## Gr3iz

votive, naive, invite, nova

managerial


----------



## cwwozniak

marginal, mangier, alarming, mineral

methodological


----------



## plodr

mode, hilt, hood, calm

metaphor


----------



## Gr3iz

math, pram, morph, therm 

breadcrumbs


----------



## cwwozniak

eardrums, scrubber, barbers, murders

incessantly


----------



## Gr3iz

scantily, incest, insane, slices

cheesecake


----------



## cwwozniak

shake, shack, checks, cheeks, 

festooned


----------



## Gr3iz

stoned, feeds, fond, denote

cosmopolitan


----------



## plodr

clamp, stamp, clams, pools

simularity


----------



## Gr3iz

lusty, trail, mauls, lair

temptation


----------



## cwwozniak

attempt, patient, patent, inmate

braunschweiger


----------



## Gr3iz

wrench, burger, raunch, branches

acrimonious


----------



## cwwozniak

amorous, musician, cranium, macaroni

inhospitable

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hospital, habits, spline, shape

hitchhiker 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

chit, thrice, tire, tier

conspicuous


----------



## Gr3iz

conscious, coup, spun, scion

interpreter


----------



## cwwozniak

reinterpret, reprint, repent, prettier

expectorating


----------



## Gr3iz

expecting, creating, excoriate, great

masticating


----------



## cwwozniak

matings, misting, casting, against

propensity


----------



## Gr3iz

stopper, pointy, strop, stripe

sweetheart


----------



## plodr

earth, swear, teethe, west

episodic


----------



## Gr3iz

disc, scope, spiced, codes

diagonally


----------



## cwwozniak

analogy, loading, laying, again

dragonflies


----------



## plodr

fades, roils, girls, danger

elevation


----------



## Gr3iz

elation, veil, liven, navel

destruction


----------



## cwwozniak

reductions, discount, instructed, introduces

procrastination


----------



## Gr3iz

station, points, contain, strain

conferenced


----------



## plodr

fenced, corn, freed, cone

badminton


----------



## Gr3iz

boat, dint, moan, bond

sugarless


----------



## cwwozniak

glasses, grasses, glares, surges

underrated


----------



## Gr3iz

deter, trend, render, endured

exponentially


----------



## plodr

tally, alley, lean, taxi

beleaguer


----------



## Gr3iz

league, lager, bugler, regale

springboard


----------



## cwwozniak

boarding, raindrops, adoring, dragons

hypochondriac


----------



## Gr3iz

chronic, phono, chancy, hydroponic

limousine


----------



## cwwozniak

mouse, louse, lemons, lumen

chauffeured


----------



## Gr3iz

chaffed, feared, feuder, heard

railroader


----------



## plodr

drear, rarer, error, deal

voracity


----------



## Gr3iz

cavity, cavort, tacit, tray

schoolgirl


----------



## plodr

chill, shill, coil, soil

apocalyse


----------



## Gr3iz

calypso, places, spacey, palsy

experienced


----------



## plodr

cede, price, deeper, pride

underscore


----------



## cwwozniak

resource, censored, encoder, corners

grotesque


----------



## Gr3iz

gesture, quotes, greet, rogues

penitentiary


----------



## cwwozniak

paternity, eternity, entirety, entertain, 

insinuated


----------



## dotty999

inundates, indians, stunned, instead

propagated


----------



## Gr3iz

great, gapped, portage, trade

midnight


----------



## cwwozniak

timing, might, hiding, thing

inflationary


----------



## Gr3iz

rational, fairy, national, train

unstoppable


----------



## plodr

stable, blunt, paste, pouts

repugnant


----------



## Gr3iz

pungent, tanner, purge, grant

transformer


----------



## cwwozniak

reformats, transfer, farmers, tonearms 

maraschino


----------



## Gr3iz

charms, minor, monarch, chasm

ingredients


----------



## plodr

dinner, string, deign, design

capricious


----------



## Gr3iz

circus, pious, cusp, carp

lightning


----------



## cwwozniak

lighting, tingling, hinting, lining

placated


----------



## Gr3iz

plated, talc, cleat, placed

possession


----------



## cwwozniak

opines, snoops, spoons, poisons

symposiums


----------



## Gr3iz

possum, pious, mossy, sumps

relegated


----------



## plodr

relate, grate, greet, great

redacted


----------



## Gr3iz

traced, created, tread, raced

homework


----------



## cwwozniak

hooker, mower, hero, homer 

prioritized


----------



## plodr

prized, prior, diet, deport

bifurcated


----------



## Gr3iz

curated, brace, fried, triad

relinquished


----------



## cwwozniak

inquired, squired, queens, relished

definitive


----------



## Gr3iz

define, invite, divine, event

antebellum


----------



## plodr

mantle, meant, blunt, bullet

therapeutic


----------



## cwwozniak

thrice, pitcher, cheaper, chapter

platonic


----------



## plodr

clan, plain, plant, tonal

truncated


----------



## Gr3iz

curated, traced, dancer, cutter

saxophonist


----------



## cwwozniak

options, photons, siphons, sixth

percussion


----------



## Gr3iz

sniper, price, spruce, crone

restitution


----------



## plodr

tints, stein, stern, rinse

instinctive


----------



## Gr3iz

visit, stint, vices, invite

adjustment


----------



## thookie

date, must, state, jaunt

abolitionist


----------



## Gr3iz

station, bolts, baton, bastion

turntable


----------



## cwwozniak

tunable, rebuttal, neutral, battle

tonearm


----------



## plodr

torn, team, meat, norm

provisions


----------



## Gr3iz

vision, snoop, visor, spoor

guidelines


----------



## plodr

dines, glen, liege, slung

debilitate


----------



## Gr3iz

debate, belted, dilate, titled

autonomous


----------



## cwwozniak

autumn, amounts, atoms, aunts

graphically


----------



## Gr3iz

phallic, harpy, graph, chilly

wonderfully


----------



## cwwozniak

woefully, flounder, frowned, rewound

supermarket


----------



## Gr3iz

supreme, stark, remarks, tramp

certifiable


----------



## cwwozniak

rectifiable, bifilar, fierce, article

thunderstorm


----------



## plodr

mourns, house, domes, strum

attentive


----------



## Gr3iz

event, tenet, naive, tentative

glassware


----------



## plodr

glare, wears, seals, sales

abundance


----------



## Gr3iz

dunce, band, canned, bean

perspectives


----------



## cwwozniak

perceptive, receptive, respective, specters

throttled

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

rotted, held, holder, dolt

emotional


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, mental, lemon, melon

simpleminded


----------



## cwwozniak

slimmed, mimes, sidelined, depends

procurement


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, erupt, truce, corrupt

outdistance


----------



## 2twenty2

distance, stout, stance. scout

pyshedelic


----------



## Gr3iz

cheep, sliced, dicey, child

battleax


----------



## plodr

bleat, axle, tale, late

prognosticate


----------



## Gr3iz

agnostic, pronate, potter, protest

perpendicular


----------



## cwwozniak

prancer, launder, incurred, prepared

precipitation


----------



## Gr3iz

cretin, caption, potent, criteria 

waterfall


----------



## cwwozniak

lateral, taller, wallet, flatware

transcontinental

HI, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

contrails, content, titter, strain

unanswerable


----------



## cwwozniak

unwearable, unaware, reusable, banners, 

inclination


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, talc, tannin, talon

spreaders


----------



## cwwozniak

speeds, depress, repress, reapers

confectionary


----------



## Gr3iz

confer, fraction, fiery, reaction

conspicuous


----------



## plodr

scoops, cups, spoons, coups

postulate


----------



## Gr3iz

paste, staple, spout, lapse

impressionist


----------



## cwwozniak

priests, monsters, permission, misprints

desalinated


----------



## Gr3iz

diesel, datelined, salted, laden

organizational


----------



## cwwozniak

national, original, rationing, ironing

procedural


----------



## thookie

couple, rural, crap, dual

anesthesia


----------



## Gr3iz

these, saint, hints, thesis

corpuscle


----------



## plodr

purse, prose, curse, plus

attrition


----------



## Gr3iz

trite, ration, attire, train

migratory


----------



## cwwozniak

rotary, marry, grimy, mortar

inorganic


----------



## Gr3iz

grain, raining, racing, groin

participants


----------



## cwwozniak

attains, trains, artistic, captains

misinformed


----------



## plodr

mends, friends, fiends, domes

tempestuous


----------



## Gr3iz

stumps, tempt, spout, steep

convertible


----------



## cwwozniak

covert, erection, violence, recline

rectilinear


----------



## Gr3iz

recliner, cleaner, retrain, terrain 

autumnal


----------



## plodr

luau, tuna, ulna, lama 

dehydrate


----------



## Gr3iz

hydrated, ready, traded, dread

canister


----------



## plodr

crane, stein, strain, trains

aesthetic


----------



## Gr3iz

these, taste, cheat, tithes 

appointment


----------



## dotty999

appoint, anointment, impotent, pimento

blasphemous


----------



## Gr3iz

anointment -- One too many n's there Dotty ... ;-)

bashes, splash, maple, mouse

arrogance


----------



## cwwozniak

arrange, orange, ranger, cargo

barnacles


----------



## plodr

barns, learns, blares, clears

nocturnal


----------



## Gr3iz

count, loan, corn, tuna

responsibility


----------



## cwwozniak

responsibly, possibility, nobility, priestly

acquisition


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint, squint, action, scion

hammerhead


----------



## cwwozniak

hammered, header, rammed, reamed

cellophane


----------



## Gr3iz

cello, cheapen, hello, phone

asparagus


----------



## plodr

grass, grasps, spars, rasps

medieval


----------



## Gr3iz

dial, media, evil, lived

computational


----------



## plodr

clamp, mutation, plant, plait

challenge


----------



## Gr3iz

change, leech, glen, clang

sharpening


----------



## plodr

praise, grasp, hangs, shape

dexterous


----------



## Gr3iz

detox, steer, roust, stored

sunglasses


----------



## plodr

glues, gases, ulna, lens

eccentric


----------



## 2twenty2

rice, trice, teen, centre

obliterate


----------



## plodr

battle, litter, broil, rattle

intersperse


----------



## 2twenty2

printers, presenter, presser, spines

journalism


----------



## cwwozniak

juniors, majors, normal, molars

transponders


----------



## plodr

donates, dress, prone, trades

association


----------



## Gr3iz

casts, scion, scoot, scant

moonlight


----------



## cwwozniak

moonlit, hooting, looting, molting, 

dominating


----------



## Gr3iz

donating, mining, nomad, timid

relegated


----------



## plodr

legal, eagle, degree, glade

clandestine


----------



## cwwozniak

delicate, cleanest, incense, instance

restoration


----------



## 2twenty2

rotations, station, nations, notations

septuagenarian


----------



## Gr3iz

guarantee, prestige, strange, steering

pharmacology


----------



## cwwozniak

pharmacy, apology, hologram, carpal

reciprocity


----------



## Gr3iz

tropic, pity, crop, piety 

relinquish


----------



## 2twenty2

relish, squire, shiner, liners

sanctuary


----------



## Gr3iz

scary, crusty, nasty, scant

coordinator


----------



## plodr

cord, torn, corn, adorn

diatribe


----------



## Gr3iz

triad, bride, bread, debt

universality


----------



## dotty999

salty, livers, nails, slave

procrastinated


----------



## Gr3iz

pancreas, detain, rotten, strained

newsletter


----------



## cwwozniak

newsreel, sweeten, tweeter, nestle

incorporated


----------



## Gr3iz

record, torpedo, toroid, painted

generational


----------



## plodr

ration, national, great, lion

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

ravenous, cravens, scare, nervous

relativity


----------



## cwwozniak

reality, vitality, variety, rattle

relationships


----------



## Gr3iz

splinter, listens, horses, laser

elsewhere


----------



## cwwozniak

wheels, wheeler, sheer, sewer

fashionable


----------



## plodr

sable, flash, leash, fleas

interregnum


----------



## Gr3iz

turning, miter, merit, grunt

inspirational


----------



## plodr

spirit, national, sprain, plait

intractable


----------



## Gr3iz

create, trainable, bitter, cattle

satisfaction


----------



## 2twenty2

factions, fiction, stations, fists

tambourine


----------



## plodr

borne, meat, timber, boast

multitudes


----------



## 2twenty2

stud, stilt, lutes, tides

controversial


----------



## plodr

learn, strain, travel, clears

deleterious


----------



## 2twenty2

deletes, steroid, tires, deters

entitlement


----------



## Gr3iz

dilute, muted, duties, suited

computational


----------



## plodr

clamp, clump, loop, motion

infinitesimal


----------



## Gr3iz

seminal, finial, fastens, listen

alternatively


----------



## dotty999

alternate, lively, naively,teller

fluctuation


----------



## 2twenty2

tuition, flaunt, taunt, tactful

generational


----------



## Gr3iz

rational, lantern, tearing, relate

championship


----------



## plodr

chimp, chops, snap, chips

unemotional


----------



## Gr3iz

mountain, lemon, annul, amount

preparatory


----------



## dotty999

parrot, party, repay, tapper

repercussions


----------



## 2twenty2

percussions, recess, processes, scopes

sarsaparilla


----------



## Gr3iz

spills, pairs, rail, parasail 

quicksilver


----------



## plodr

quiver, sliver, slave, slicker

intersection


----------



## Gr3iz

insect, resection, strict, critters

bittersweet


----------



## TulsaRose

bittersweet
sitter, terse, steer, bite

*Contribute*


----------



## Gr3iz

counter, brute, tribune, bouncer

exceptional


----------



## TulsaRose

expect, point, latex, toxic

electronic


----------



## Gr3iz

cleric, tonic, colic, notice

diabolical


----------



## 2twenty2

dial, bill, boil, call

elasticity


----------



## TulsaRose

last, city, tales, tails

appliance


----------



## Gr3iz

apple, plain, clean, clap

announcement


----------



## TulsaRose

noun, mount, mint, count

synthesized


----------



## Gr3iz

snide, thesis, destine, sneezy 

corrugated


----------



## TulsaRose

coat, caged, rated, crate

domesticated


----------



## Gr3iz

coated, detest, smote, medicated

moonlight


----------



## TulsaRose

might, night, gloom, goon

statement


----------



## Gr3iz

testament, stent, meant, taste

crocodilian


----------



## plodr

dial, cocoa, road, cord

concentric


----------



## TulsaRose

coin, rice, tonic, none

advertisement


----------



## 2twenty2

advertise, vestment, adverse, testament

bellesletres


----------



## Gr3iz

belles, steer, sleet, teller

outlandish


----------



## TulsaRose

hound, loud, land, haunt

envelope


----------



## 2twenty2

lope, lone, peel, vole

computers


----------



## TulsaRose

pout, troup, mute, romp

recycling


----------



## Gr3iz

cycler, crying, cringe, glycine 

matchless


----------



## TulsaRose

latch, sash, steams, clams

apologies


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey, Tulsa! You wanna finish your entry? I got nuttin' to work with here ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

I'm sorry, Mark. I edited that post and should have just made a new one to follow yours. My poor ol' brain is plumb tuckered out.  

The new word is:

apologies


----------



## 2twenty2

logos, polo, goalies, pools

belligerent


----------



## TulsaRose

greet, glib, gentle, green

deliverance


----------



## 2twenty2

deliver, dancer, liver, rancid

effervescent


----------



## TulsaRose

recent, refer, reference, fervent

passionate


----------



## plodr

spins, pines, stone, snaps

vicariously


----------



## TulsaRose

vicious, sour, scary, your

characterized


----------



## 2twenty2

character, crazier, racer, razed 

dysfunctional


----------



## TulsaRose

function, loan, loud, fund

partiality


----------



## 2twenty2

part, party, partial, till

quadruplicate


----------



## dotty999

plated, plaited, placated, aquatic

refurbished


----------



## TulsaRose

surfed, freed, defer, rude

transferred


----------



## 2twenty2

erred, trees, strand, sander

penetrating


----------



## plodr

paint, giant, train, grant

mitigate


----------



## TulsaRose

gait, gate, mate, team

marginal


----------



## dotty999

margin, grain, malign, mangal

gracefully


----------



## TulsaRose

glare, frugal, flare, gully

insomnia


----------



## plodr

main, inns, moans, mini

juxtapose


----------



## Gr3iz

joust, taxes, spout, paste

daydreamer


----------



## 2twenty2

dreamer, ready, reamer, adder

sustenance


----------



## Gr3iz

cause, scant, stance, scents

unstoppable


----------



## TulsaRose

table, stable, potable, belts

dutifully


----------



## Gr3iz

dully, flit, lily, full

association


----------



## TulsaRose

cast, city, cost, coat

keyboard


----------



## dotty999

brake, bared, drake, broad

horrendous


----------



## 2twenty2

sound, hounds, round, sender

spendthrift


----------



## TulsaRose

print, spent, tired, drift

convenience


----------



## Gr3iz

convene, vein, cone, nonce

computational


----------



## TulsaRose

count, point, topical, location

precautionary


----------



## Gr3iz

canary, counter, precut, reaction

restaurant


----------



## TulsaRose

truant, start, stare, errant

theatrical


----------



## 2twenty2

cheat, cleat, trial, attach

neurosurgery


----------



## TulsaRose

serge, surge, purse, purge


----------



## Gr3iz

Rosie? You've done it again ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

The hurrider I go, the further I screw up! ☺

apologetic


----------



## Gr3iz

polite, cool, gloat, logic

permanently


----------



## TulsaRose

mantle, parent, repent, temper

unstable


----------



## 2twenty2

stable, tables, stun, bunts

vineyard


----------



## Gr3iz

rainy, drain, drive, yarn

transmissible


----------



## 2twenty2

smiles, misses, ambles, ministers

stainless


----------



## Gr3iz

slants, saint, saline, tines

recommendations


----------



## plodr

commendation, dates, crates, deems

tenacious


----------



## 2twenty2

stain, scout, scat, cites

rebellion


----------



## Gr3iz

reline, brine, nobler, lone

numerically


----------



## TulsaRose

nicely, lyrical, mercy, numeric


----------



## Gr3iz

Need a word, please ... ;-)


----------



## TulsaRose

And the word is ...

forgetful


----------



## 2twenty2

forget, forge, offer, frog

sensibility


----------



## TulsaRose

city, tiny, silt, tiles

gratitude


----------



## plodr

great, grate, duet, rated

paradoxical


----------



## 2twenty2

paradox, radical, radial, carpal

quintuplets


----------



## TulsaRose

squint, tulips, quiet, quilts

advancement


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, mandate, caveat, meant

renaissance


----------



## TulsaRose

seance, snares, races, arenas

mobilization


----------



## 2twenty2

motion, lotion, boil, boon

polymerized


----------



## Gr3iz

dozer, mopey, replied, deploy

underground


----------



## 2twenty2

ground, under, udder, grounded

traumatize


----------



## TulsaRose

trait, trauma, tame, tram

engineered


----------



## 2twenty2

engine, deer, greed, green

decentralize


----------



## dotty999

trailed, centred, decanter, leaden

metabolisms


----------



## 2twenty2

metals, smiles, stables, bliss

traceabillity


----------



## dotty999

alacrity, betrayal, bacteria, ability

superciliously


----------



## 2twenty2

lousy, super, spills, serious 

operations


----------



## TulsaRose

opera, ration, soap, tiers

symbolically


----------



## 2twenty2

symbol, locally, boils, bills

sweetheart


----------



## TulsaRose

sweet, sweat, sweater, weather

unconstitutional


----------



## 2twenty2

constitution, national, situation, station

computational


----------



## TulsaRose

natal, lotion, potion, amount

acrimoniously


----------



## 2twenty2

crimson, scorn, lousy, microns

broncobuster


----------



## Gr3iz

bunco, roust, roster, rubber

scrimmage


----------



## 2twenty2

images, crimes, gamers, grime

transparency


----------



## TulsaRose

parent, partner, raspy, race

accomplishments


----------



## 2twenty2

accomplish, polishes, comments, shipments

zoroastrianism


----------



## Gr3iz

strains, motion, zooms, raisins

managerial


----------



## TulsaRose

mange, manger, manager, menial

abnormalities


----------



## 2twenty2

abnormal, normal, aborts, nailer

bureaucratization


----------



## plodr

brat, critter, zone, crate

commensurate


----------



## Gr3iz

comments, stream, measure, trace

quickness


----------



## 2twenty2

quick, sick, necks, skins

malnourished


----------



## Gr3iz

realm, shoulder, miser, nailed

breakthrough


----------



## plodr

brought, throb, brake, rouge

stationary


----------



## Gr3iz

rations, ratty, stator, transit

displacement


----------



## 2twenty2

placements, cements, places, spaces

temperaments


----------



## TulsaRose

ramps, tames, tempers, tampers

abbreviation


----------



## Gr3iz

brave, aeration, vibration, tribe

efficiently


----------



## 2twenty2

disregard this post


----------



## TulsaRose

efficient, effect, fence, thief

Disregarded ☺


----------



## plodr

dredge, deeds, greed, dreads

overwhelm


----------



## 2twenty2

wheel, over, helm, where

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## TulsaRose

delicious, exploit, fragile, stupid

Grizzliest


----------



## 2twenty2

grizzles, zest, lies, stile

observatory


----------



## plodr

stare, strove, vary, boors

platinum


----------



## TulsaRose

paint, plain, plant, pliant

dictionary


----------



## 2twenty2

ration, dairy, notary, yard

alphabetical


----------



## Gr3iz

bathe, pallet, cable, habit

shortage


----------



## plodr

hostage, roast, ghost, those

reciprocity


----------



## 2twenty2

riper, pricey, correct, tropic

merchandise


----------



## Gr3iz

charmed, search, cinders, drench

jailbreak


----------



## TulsaRose

brake, bark, blare, beak

arrested


----------



## 2twenty2

rested, arrest, desert, tares

budgerigar


----------



## plodr

bear, gear, ridge, dare

subliminal


----------



## 2twenty2

bulls, bills, slim, simian

trustworthiness


----------



## dotty999

nourishes, shortness, resistors, worthiest

condescending


----------



## plodr

sign, deign, design, needs

intergalactic


----------



## 2twenty2

garlic, attic, lactic, tragic

quadrennial


----------



## dotty999

adrenal, denial, linear, dinner

fundementally


----------



## plodr

dental, fuel, mane, meant

superfluous


----------



## 2twenty2

louse, spouse, super, flours 

backspace


----------



## dotty999

packs, capes, becks, aback

overloaded


----------



## 2twenty2

lover, drove, dread, roved

mechanical


----------



## dotty999

canal, chance, chime, lichen

overwrought


----------



## plodr

rover, trove, rough, huge

strapping


----------



## 2twenty2

parts, string, grasping, sting

breaker


----------



## plodr

beaker, rake, brake, kerb

bilateral


----------



## 2twenty2

trial, later, tiler, taller

partnered


----------



## dotty999

panted, depart, repent, tender

profoundly


----------



## 2twenty2

found, drool, frond, loud

production


----------



## plodr

point, print, coin, proud

collapse


----------



## 2twenty2

lapse, places, scape, polls

consanguineous


----------



## plodr

scan, gain, sane, sign

irritable


----------



## 2twenty2

table, rail, bailer, trailer

procrastinate


----------



## plodr

prince, price, crops, stone

austerity


----------



## 2twenty2

stir, user, trusty, rusty

halloween


----------



## plodr

hole, hale, whale, loan

luminous


----------



## 2twenty2

slum, slim, soul, mils

prevention


----------



## plodr

vent, pent, point, vein

perturbed


----------



## Gr3iz

puree, peter, burped, purebred 

indulgence


----------



## 2twenty2

indulge, lined, glide, glued

professionally


----------



## Gr3iz

profane, lesion, finally, spools

termination


----------



## 2twenty2

nation, term, minion, timer

spectrometer


----------



## Gr3iz

sector, specter, potter, remote

childhood


----------



## plodr

loci, coil, cool, hold

terminate


----------



## Gr3iz

miner, mitten, retain, taint

caricature


----------



## 2twenty2

trice, cure, racer, tracer

Sagittarius


----------



## Gr3iz

straits, grass, gauss, stairs

woodworking


----------



## 2twenty2

good, word, king, wooing

dictionary


----------



## plodr

card, train, drain, coin

gratitude


----------



## 2twenty2

rude, triad, tide, dear

membership


----------



## Gr3iz

sperm, shrimp, brims, primer

treatments


----------



## 2twenty2

treats, street, meats, stream

components


----------



## Gr3iz

scoop, spent, stomp, stone

womanizer


----------



## 2twenty2

woman, name, wane, main

moisturizing


----------



## Gr3iz

storming, sizing, strum, tours

televised


----------



## 2twenty2

seed, side, stile, steel 

scholarship


----------



## plodr

slips, chips, chops, choirs

pontifical


----------



## 2twenty2

point, pail, loin, paint

destination


----------



## Gr3iz

stationed, stint, intoned, tasted

companionship


----------



## dotty999

panics, manic, coins, chomps

introductions


----------



## 2twenty2

suction, intros, ducts, instruct

jawbreaker


----------



## Gr3iz

wreak, raker, jeer, beaker 

environmental


----------



## plodr

train, near, veto, manor

facetious


----------



## 2twenty2

faces, facts, facets, sect

bestseller


----------



## Gr3iz

belts, resell, lesser, steel

thermonuclear


----------



## 2twenty2

clear, nuclear, uncle, thorn

approximately


----------



## plodr

exit, plate, metal, plate

antithesis


----------



## Gr3iz

shine, stint, tithe, ashes

anthropocentric


----------



## plodr

chop, throne, chair, prone

entertain


----------



## Gr3iz

train, tenet, retain, tanner

prophetic


----------



## 2twenty2

prophet, prop, rope, heroic

mechanical


----------



## Gr3iz

chain, claim, leach, manacle

punishment


----------



## plodr

thump, mines, pest, nine

sterling


----------



## Gr3iz

resting, string, girls, glisten

breakdown


----------



## 2twenty2

wonder, browned, drown, broken

chronological


----------



## Gr3iz

logical, groin, cooling, chill

poltergeist


----------



## plodr

trips, slope, greet, sprig

insightful


----------



## 2twenty2

sight, things, flights, sting

something


----------



## Gr3iz

hosing, tomes, shoeing, gnomes

lascivious


----------



## 2twenty2

classic, vicious, lass, class

backspace


----------



## Gr3iz

pack, base, paces, beak

investigator


----------



## 2twenty2

investor, ingest, vesting, grates

scorecard


----------



## plodr

sore, scare, oars, soar

euphemism


----------



## Gr3iz

sheep, muse, hemp, mime

sequentially


----------



## 2twenty2

quietly, squat, squall, queenly

activation


----------



## Gr3iz

tact, citation, via, action

madhouse


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse, douse, dams, shoe

overview


----------



## Gr3iz

viewer, rover, verve, rewove 

microscope


----------



## 2twenty2

scoop, prism, crops, spore

ingredients


----------



## plodr

reign, steed, green, resign

dinosaur


----------



## 2twenty2

sand, drains, airs, soar

products


----------



## Gr3iz

court, scour, proud, scrod

necessary


----------



## 2twenty2

recess, scenery, crass, years

distances


----------



## plodr

dances, nests, dines, stein

jettison


----------



## 2twenty2

jets, inset, onset, notes

specification


----------



## plodr

space, cafes, pintos, pants

gridirons


----------



## Gr3iz

grinds, riding, groin, dosing

appetizer


----------



## 2twenty2

taper, zipper, peat, retape

containers


----------



## plodr

trains, scant, scorn, tears

authenticity


----------



## Gr3iz

taunt, chatty, tacit, tithe

regulatory


----------



## 2twenty2

glue, route, router, glare

legality


----------



## Gr3iz

gaiety, legit, tally, gall

celebration


----------



## 2twenty2

ration, belate, clear, creation

conversation


----------



## Gr3iz

conversion, strive, craves, conservation

assistance


----------



## 2twenty2

stances, assist, scant, stains

clearest


----------



## plodr

least, cease, tear, tree

counterfeit


----------



## Gr3iz

fount, court, recount, entice

encryption


----------



## plodr

coin, print, copy, prone

imitation


----------



## Gr3iz

mint, taint, ion, mitt

confirmation


----------



## 2twenty2

confirm, formation, ration, faction

thingamabob


----------



## Gr3iz

bombing, math, boating, bang

professional


----------



## 2twenty2

spoofs, proofs, lesion, lesson

thingamajig


----------



## plodr

hint, mint, gain, main

sardonic


----------



## 2twenty2

sonic, darns, drains, coins

operational


----------



## Gr3iz

opine, optional, prenatal, train

wonderful


----------



## 2twenty2

wolf, frond, fouled, flounder

warehouse


----------



## Gr3iz

whore, rouse, shrew, washer

solitaire


----------



## 2twenty2

stair, trails, later, loser

heartache


----------



## Gr3iz

hearth, cheater, teacher, create

juxtaposition


----------



## plodr

axis, stunt, points, stop

practitioner


----------



## 2twenty2

reaction, citation, prone, action

mensuration


----------



## plodr

means, sure, steam, mention

abstruse


----------



## Gr3iz

stare, baste, truss, stabs

appropriation


----------



## 2twenty2

apportion, apparition, ration, portion

transportation


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, station, pants, strop

bestseller


----------



## 2twenty2

tellers, besets, sellers, steels

neighbouring


----------



## plodr

reign, bigger, gouge, rouge

automotive


----------



## 2twenty2

motive, auto, vote, motto

transported


----------



## Gr3iz

spotted, deport, repast, donate

enigmatically


----------



## 2twenty2

calming, calling, acting, magically

beneficiary


----------



## Gr3iz

fiber, binary, crier, brainy

peacemaker


----------



## 2twenty2

remake, peace, pacer, packer

lawbreaker


----------



## plodr

leak, weaker, beaker, week

platitude


----------



## Gr3iz

plated, latitude, detail, taupe

impactful


----------



## 2twenty2

pact, fact, limp, flap

undeniable


----------



## Gr3iz

bundle, bland, denial, nubile

lifestyle


----------



## 2twenty2

steely, feisty, sleet, stile

formulate


----------



## Gr3iz

formulae, tofu, floater, later

prevaricate


----------



## 2twenty2

create, tracer, vacate, repair

camaraderie


----------



## Gr3iz

camera, drier, drama, reader

mountainous


----------



## 2twenty2

mounts, mains, stain, snout

picturesque


----------



## plodr

crust, quips, pest, pies

propaganda


----------



## 2twenty2

grandpa, panda, gonad, goad

acceptable


----------



## Gr3iz

palate, cleat, pact, cable

maintenance


----------



## 2twenty2

menace, enact, main, animate

moisturiser


----------



## Gr3iz

roust, mister, tourist, storm

semiannually


----------



## 2twenty2

manually, manuals, seminal, smelly

plantations


----------



## Gr3iz

plantain, slant, nations, piton

amazement


----------



## 2twenty2

teen, team, maze, meat

breaker


----------



## Gr3iz

beaker, brake, rebar, baker

harmonica


----------



## plodr

charm, chair, moan, choir

escalator


----------



## 2twenty2

scaler, slate, store, score

elevator


----------



## GaucheXI

Late volt vole tear

Asparagus


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

grass, spars, grasps, rasps

burgomaster


----------



## GaucheXI

Burger rage roster roast

Equivocal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

equal, clique, clove, vocal

restaurant


----------



## 2twenty2

taunts, trust, rants, restart

footlocker


----------



## Gr3iz

flock, looker, toker, forelock

traditional


----------



## 2twenty2

trial, dial, rational, lion

portraits


----------



## Gr3iz

strip, sport, traits, toast

discussion


----------



## plodr

sound, coins, sins, scud

inconsolable


----------



## 2twenty2

balloons, console, cables, saloon

surrounding


----------



## Gr3iz

dousing, sounding, during, round

bandwidth


----------



## 2twenty2

wand, width, band, with

important


----------



## Gr3iz

tampon, paint, piton, mitt

moneymaker


----------



## 2twenty2

monkey, namer, oner, moaner

hearthstone


----------



## plodr

hones, honest, steer, throne

efficacious


----------



## 2twenty2

faces, offices, scoff, aces

fictitious


----------



## Gr3iz

ficus, stout, fist, tics

battleground


----------



## 2twenty2

grouter, rattle, bounder, bugler

predestination


----------



## plodr

present, steer, dinners, stein

lukewarm


----------



## 2twenty2

maker, mule, wreak, lure

federation


----------



## Gr3iz

treed, rationed, refer, tinder

expectations


----------



## plodr

spent, scent, escape, points

provenance


----------



## Gr3iz

preen, nonce, proven, canoe

semiannual


----------



## 2twenty2

annuals, animals, manuals, means

spellbound


----------



## Gr3iz

bundles, pound, double, blonde

envelopment


----------



## 2twenty2

envelope, elope, vole, teen

management


----------



## Gr3iz

mange, gannet, meant, team

thermostatic


----------



## plodr

meant, game, team, gent

obligations


----------



## 2twenty2

loons, lions, lasting, basting

employees


----------



## Gr3iz

sleepy, moles, ploy, eely

plaything


----------



## 2twenty2

gaping, plinth, paying, path

october


----------



## plodr

robe, boot, oboe, bore

flattery


----------



## Gr3iz

fatter, fealty, latter, relay

unstoppable


----------



## 2twenty2

unable, stop, stable, apples

detectable


----------



## dotty999

tablet, tabled, bleated, debacle

fabrication


----------



## Gr3iz

friction, ration, brain, faction

motherboard


----------



## 2twenty2

border, brother, breath, broader

sweepstakes


----------



## Gr3iz

steak, wakes, spate, keepsakes

gelatinous


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> steak, wakes, spate, *keepsakes*


Only one *K* in sweepstakes

slate, slag, stage, gains

barnyards


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody h3ll! ;-)

randy, radar, bards, drab

septuagenarian


----------



## 2twenty2

agents, genuine, pageants, strange

investigations


----------



## plodr

vast, ingot, stage, nation

dessicate


----------



## 2twenty2

sedates, cased, steeds, ceases 

desertion


----------



## Gr3iz

destine, rested, terse, stoned

guidebook


----------



## GaucheXI

Debug boogie bide doge

Conglomerate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr

clog, gloom, trace, later

grateful


----------



## 2twenty2

fate, gate, great, lager

investigate


----------



## GaucheXI

Vestige invest given instigate

Underwear


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

rewed, dearer, nuder, reared

translator


----------



## Gr3iz

slant, stator, roast, start

perspective


----------



## plodr

ripe, steep, peers, tripe

desolate


----------



## 2twenty2

late, slated, stale, tales

photographs


----------



## Gr3iz

staph, hoops, ghost, trash

capacitance


----------



## 2twenty2

paint, pant, accept, tape

membership


----------



## Gr3iz

shrimp, brime, prime, spire

touchdown


----------



## plodr

town, chow, hood, hunt

confirmation


----------



## 2twenty2

nation, formation, tram, action

disinterested


----------



## GaucheXI

Tinder deter distend diet

Jackhammer


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

hacker, maker, rack, jacker

heterogeneous


----------



## plodr

rogue, rough, tough, there

condensation


----------



## 2twenty2

sedation, tension, stand, scion

evaporation


----------



## Gr3iz

vapor, portion, paver, private

hydroponics


----------



## plodr

sonic, spry, hoods, scoop

aesthetic


----------



## Gr3iz

static, chaste, taste, sheet

sweetheart


----------



## 2twenty2

three, sweater, threats, street

premeditates


----------



## TiffanyS68

meditate, dime, stem, date

conundrum


----------



## GaucheXI

Rum dunno mud undo

Delegate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

glade, gated, delete, teal

repository


----------



## 2twenty2

story, spore, stoop, spite

federations


----------



## plodr

first, strain, drain, steer

literature


----------



## Gr3iz

litter, trailer, ruler, retailer

contrivances


----------



## 2twenty2

strive, trances, scone, stance

revolutionary


----------



## Gr3iz

revolt, voluntary, ration, travel

extortionist


----------



## 2twenty2

store, texts, stone, torsion

quadruplicate


----------



## plodr

pearl, quart, leap, parade

philosophical


----------



## 2twenty2

social, spool, school, shoal

correspond


----------



## Gr3iz

respond, corner, spore, decor

phenomenon


----------



## plodr

none , moon, hemp, home

dissolution


----------



## Gr3iz

solutions, dilution, lotion, stood

mountainous


----------



## 2twenty2

stain, mains, saint, snout

foundations


----------



## Gr3iz

fountain, nations, stand, infant

fantastical


----------



## 2twenty2

tails, facials, slat, scant

governmental


----------



## Gr3iz

grove, lament, travel, groan

sunglasses


----------



## 2twenty2

lasses, susses, slags, gausses

renegotiates


----------



## dotty999

renegate, rotten, generates, negates

conferences


----------



## plodr

score, force, fences, seen

indefatigable


----------



## 2twenty2

deflating, negate, gabled, fabled

jurisprudence


----------



## plodr

cede, purse, jeep, spend

pontificate


----------



## 2twenty2

*fate, cite, font, point

congregation*


----------



## Gr3iz

grating, contain, regain, notice

hermaphroditic


----------



## 2twenty2

hermit, morph, mortar, aphrodite

weatherboard


----------



## Gr3iz

brewer, boarder, breather, reward

thunderstorm


----------



## plodr

hound, sound, resort, hunters

blustery


----------



## 2twenty2

slut, sublet , lustre, byres

scoreboard


----------



## Gr3iz

bored, sober, racer, corrodes

bookcases


----------



## plodr

cook, bases, casks, sacks

deliberate


----------



## 2twenty2

berated, belated, liberate, tribal

geographical


----------



## Gr3iz

grace, charge, coil, place

naturalized


----------



## dotty999

nature, lizard, trailed, nailed

sentimentally


----------



## Gr3iz

lament, salty, tenants, title

hypodermic


----------



## plodr

chord, choir, prom, dorm

existential


----------



## Gr3iz

taxies, sixties, slant, sextant

orchestral


----------



## 2twenty2

chest, chores, starch, chats

graveyard


----------



## dotty999

gravy, raved, grayed, grade

fortunately


----------



## Gr3iz

forty, nature, lunar, relay

infectious


----------



## 2twenty2

insect, infects, fictions, section

collaborates


----------



## Gr3iz

labors, collates, collar, strobe

troublesome


----------



## 2twenty2

strobe, smote, brooms, stool

untrustworthy


----------



## Gr3iz

truth, wurst, worry, throw

serviceable


----------



## 2twenty2

vices, viable, bears, rices

spectroscopy


----------



## Gr3iz

croppy, sectors, scooter, coppery

boundless


----------



## 2twenty2

sounds, bounds, sleds, blondes

spendthrift


----------



## Gr3iz

thirst, friends, spire, shift

uncontested


----------



## 2twenty2

stoned, sound, nested, contest

locomotives


----------



## Gr3iz

Molotov, covets, stove, smote

obfuscation


----------



## plodr

foist, about, fins, stun

charismatic


----------



## 2twenty2

charts, chasm, christ, mastic

conditionally


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, locality, dally, lotion

enchantment


----------



## 2twenty2

chant, meant, cheat, meth

acclaimed


----------



## Gr3iz

calmed, medical, maid, clad

ignominious


----------



## 2twenty2

minus, smog, soon, moons

journeyman


----------



## Gr3iz

mourn, runny, jay, many

immigration


----------



## 2twenty2

migration, ration, grim, Grimm

neocolonialism


----------



## Gr3iz

colonel, melons, claim, million

homewrecker


----------



## plodr

hero, week, worm, meow

isolation


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, saloon, stain, talons

marriageable


----------



## 2twenty2

grime, blame, barrage, marble

nationalization


----------



## plodr

tool, lion, nail, total

penultimate


----------



## 2twenty2

mate, time, pent, multi

sentimentalize


----------



## Gr3iz

stamen, intimate, menial, maize

unidentified


----------



## 2twenty2

fiend, indented, defend, defined

beforehand


----------



## plodr

brand, freed, feared, bread

magnanimous


----------



## 2twenty2

snag, sang, mangos, animus

elsewhere


----------



## Gr3iz

wheels, slew, here, heel

antifungals


----------



## 2twenty2

gaits, gains, faint, flung

kitchenettes


----------



## plodr

niche, hicks, knits, stein

provocative


----------



## 2twenty2

prove, private, rove, voter

memorandum


----------



## Gr3iz

drone, remand, drum, dream

computational


----------



## 2twenty2

motional, count, potion, lotion

troubleshooting


----------



## plodr

tooth, subtle, house, shout

perfidious


----------



## dotty999

pious, fried, dopes, spider

convulsions


----------



## 2twenty2

visions, cuss, viols, consuls

stupendously


----------



## plodr

spend, study, spout, stole

flatterer


----------



## Gr3iz

fatter, falter, relate, after

retirement


----------



## 2twenty2

retire, mitre, meeter, tenter

importantly


----------



## Gr3iz

implant, portly, tympani, manly

intelligent


----------



## 2twenty2

legit, gentle, telling, lining

encompassing


----------



## Ricka182

camp, sing, case, pass

Fantastic


----------



## Gr3iz

static, fast, facts, scant

roundabout


----------



## Ricka182

round, out, run, bun

Ridiculous


----------



## Gr3iz

curls, cloud, disc, slid

melancholy


----------



## plodr

holly, calmly, money, heal

primordial


----------



## 2twenty2

dial, dorm, prior, prom

individuality


----------



## Gr3iz

duality, vital, divinity, vial

postcards


----------



## 2twenty2

darts, crops, posts, drops

specifications


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, spastic, snipe, paints

womanizer


----------



## 2twenty2

main, mane, rain, mower

breakers


----------



## Gr3iz

brakes, rebar, beaker, rakes

digestive


----------



## 2twenty2

vest, digs, dives, gives

determination


----------



## Gr3iz

terminated, minion, remind, detain

solitaire


----------



## 2twenty2

raise, stile, stair, trails

advertisement


----------



## Gr3iz

diverse, sediment, meant, deviate

perpendicular


----------



## plodr

ripper, clad, creep, lender

propensity


----------



## Gr3iz

sporty, spine, props, tripe

satisfaction


----------



## 2twenty2

stations, factions, actions, fasts

mechanically


----------



## Gr3iz

chilly, clench, manic, chain

perturbation


----------



## 2twenty2

ration, batter, butter, reputation

whimsicality


----------



## Gr3iz

mystic, whilst, waist, italic

motherboard


----------



## 2twenty2

bother, brother, broader, boarder

Frankenstein


----------



## plodr

stark, steer, stink, fears

blameless


----------



## 2twenty2

lame, bless, balls, slams

dreamlessness


----------



## Gr3iz

released, sameness, dresses, sender

outspoken


----------



## 2twenty2

spook, spoke, spout, spoon

outlived


----------



## Gr3iz

voted, lout, devout, toil

rainbows


----------



## 2twenty2

brows, brains, rows, swain

dumbfounder


----------



## Gr3iz

bounder, funded, number, refund

encouraged


----------



## 2twenty2

ground, raged, raced, courage

quadriplegia


----------



## Gr3iz

equip, plaque, guard, drip

watchband


----------



## plodr

batch, wand, chant, than

sentient


----------



## 2twenty2

seen, tents, stint, intent

nincompoops


----------



## Gr3iz

scoop, pomp, pimp, noon

tailgater


----------



## 2twenty2

grate, rail, gale, rattail

feedstock


----------



## Gr3iz

steed, deft, dock, coke

assignments


----------



## 2twenty2

gents, assist, sings, gains

prefabricated


----------



## plodr

prefer, braid, catered, braced

opprobrious


----------



## Gr3iz

porous, pious, boor, props

victorious


----------



## plodr

riot, sour, tour, court

skeptical


----------



## Gr3iz

slack, pact, likes, clasp

newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

spew, spare, spear, appears

knucklehead


----------



## Gr3iz

knuckled, leech, leaked, chunk

storeroom


----------



## 2twenty2

storm, moors, more, moose

halfway


----------



## Gr3iz

flaw, flay, half, yaw

serenaded


----------



## 2twenty2

dread, dead, nears, dares

preperation


----------



## Gr3iz

prepare, ration, trapper, operate

irreplaceable


----------



## 2twenty2

parable, clearer, racer, repeal

floorboard


----------



## plodr

flour, four, boor, drab

agreement


----------



## 2twenty2

great, greet, green, meant

achieved


----------



## Gr3iz

chive, ached, diva, evade

professorial


----------



## 2twenty2

pools, spools, floss, looses

importantly


----------



## Gr3iz

point, portly, tympani, morality 

restaurant


----------



## 2twenty2

truant, starter, starer, saunter

segments


----------



## Gr3iz

gents, meet, stem, sent

terrorized


----------



## cwwozniak

reorder, retired, retried, zeroed

returning


----------



## Gr3iz

intern, grunt, turner, ringer

sledgehammer


----------



## cwwozniak

slammer, hammered, headers, emeralds

refractory


----------



## Gr3iz

terror, factory, tracer, crafty

notification


----------



## plodr

fiction, foot, fact, faint

departure


----------



## 2twenty2

rapture, trued, pared, puréed

unwrapped


----------



## cwwozniak

warped, pawned, prune, wander

glorified


----------



## 2twenty2

fried, riled, gored, forged

empties


----------



## cwwozniak

times, steep, emits. items

belligerent


----------



## 2twenty2

belie, grill, gerbil, bilge

dangerously


----------



## Gr3iz

grandly, soundly, douse, slang

reimbursement


----------



## 2twenty2

bruiser, remember, times, meister

sometimes


----------



## dotty999

smites, tomes, omits, teems

underwater


----------



## 2twenty2

wander, underrate, redraw, drawer

dashboard


----------



## dotty999

broad, shard, brash, bards

sensational


----------



## Gr3iz

slants, national, lesson, tension

geostationary


----------



## 2twenty2

station, stager, stooges, gestation

underwater


----------



## Gr3iz

wanderer, errant, endure, daunt 

overdrive


----------



## 2twenty2

diver, revive, drover, derive

decorations


----------



## Gr3iz

rations, scored, trice, stained

amphetamine


----------



## 2twenty2

mine, pine, tine, theme

impressionist


----------



## Gr3iz

imprison, pistons, tenor, remits

remembrance


----------



## 2twenty2

embrace, remember, ember, bracer

insignificance


----------



## Gr3iz

finance, ensign, caning, gains

mesmerization


----------



## 2twenty2

simoniz, stammer, matrons, trees

affectionately


----------



## Gr3iz

effect, faction, latent, catty

artilleryman


----------



## cwwozniak

terminally, mentally, merrily, laminate

fearlessly


----------



## Gr3iz

really, flare, lesser, safely

precipitously


----------



## plodr

supply, support, stripe, clippers

jackanapes


----------



## 2twenty2

packs, napes, cakes, pancakes

encountering


----------



## Gr3iz

counting, center, green, engine

battlefront


----------



## cwwozniak

flatten, floater, tolerant, blotter 

caramelized


----------



## Gr3iz

camel, crazed, lizard, demarc 

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, statutes, noises, attunes

refreshing


----------



## Gr3iz

shine, freeing, green, hinges

sweetheart


----------



## cwwozniak

sweater, weathers, wreaths, theater 

saccharine


----------



## Gr3iz

chaser, chic, ranch, crash

togetherness


----------



## cwwozniak

ghosts, resets, greenest, strengths

voluptuous


----------



## plodr

plus, volts, stoop, pools

pretense


----------



## cwwozniak

preteen, preset, serpent, repents

anticlimactic


----------



## Gr3iz

clinic, animal, claim, tactic

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, stunts, statutes, tastiest

presumably


----------



## 2twenty2

blames, players, sperm, slayer

contemporary


----------



## plodr

company, party, tamper, trance

formidable


----------



## Gr3iz

deform, fabled, foible, blade

automobile


----------



## cwwozniak

tumble, album, blame, bloom

exothermic


----------



## 2twenty2

rice, mice, thrice, exotic

switchboard


----------



## Gr3iz

ditch, broad, sword, throb

reclamation


----------



## cwwozniak

cremation, creation, laceration, romantic

accreditation


----------



## Gr3iz

dictation, traced, recitation, creation

bidirectional


----------



## 2twenty2

direct, tribal, toner, loner

spectroscope


----------



## plodr

specter, poster, crops, tress

confluence


----------



## cwwozniak

flounce, funnel, fence, clone

broadcasting


----------



## 2twenty2

toads, sting, roads, string

peregrinating


----------



## cwwozniak

grating, trigger, gaining, pertaining

expeditions


----------



## Gr3iz

expend, edition, steed, sixteen

expectorate


----------



## cwwozniak

pretext, protect, operate, export

illustrated


----------



## Gr3iz

trill, trusted, dialer, stilted

mastication


----------



## cwwozniak

monastic, atomic, maniacs, tomcat

regurgitation


----------



## Gr3iz

target, touring, grunt, gritting

guidelines


----------



## 2twenty2

glides, slide, snide, guides

gangplanks


----------



## plodr

plans, span, slang, nags

intrepid


----------



## 2twenty2

tried, pined, pried, tripe

stargazers


----------



## Gr3iz

grazes, taser, stages, grass

loudspeakers


----------



## cwwozniak

louder, pleases, slakes, spreads

gramophone


----------



## Gr3iz

morph, grape, prone, groaner

mosquitoes


----------



## cwwozniak

mosques, misquotes, quests, quiet

insecticide

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

incised, entice, scented, inside

runaround


----------



## plodr

roar, dour, noun, roan

apparent


----------



## Gr3iz

tapper, parent, neat, rapt

unreleased


----------



## cwwozniak

slender, duelers, dealers, senders

turducken


----------



## 2twenty2

drunk, truck, trend, decker

magnetometers


----------



## Gr3iz

matters, target, smote, gnome

hypnotized


----------



## cwwozniak

pointy, typhoid, hyped, ditzy

chestnuts


----------



## Gr3iz

shunt, chess, stent, chute

wintertime


----------



## cwwozniak

timer, strewn, written, mitten

blizzards


----------



## plodr

dials, rails, raids, slab

serendipity


----------



## Gr3iz

spirited, speedy, trend, sprite

irresponsibility


----------



## 2twenty2

possibility, spores, spires, strobes

cranberries


----------



## plodr

crabs, barns, rices, bran

apoplectic


----------



## Gr3iz

apple, clap, place, topical

applesauce


----------



## 2twenty2

scalp, space, peals, applause

ultraconservative


----------



## Gr3iz

causative, contrast, revile, strive

astrophysics


----------



## 2twenty2

trophy, sharp, assist, strops

oversensitive


----------



## Gr3iz

stoves, rivets, visit, entire

computational


----------



## plodr

mutation, claim, plant, location

remuneration


----------



## 2twenty2

mutation, nature, mature, numeration

kadiddlehopper


----------



## Gr3iz

drake, hopped, lidded, addled

geodesic


----------



## 2twenty2

disco, siege, codes, dose

freeloader


----------



## cwwozniak

forehead, federal, reefer, leafed

panhandler


----------



## 2twenty2

handle, learn, planner, planned

sweathearts


----------



## dotty999

weathers, sweaters, threats, setters


pontificated


----------



## 2twenty2

pointed, citation, captioned, fitted

appointments


----------



## Gr3iz

points, meant, stent, opine

reprehensible


----------



## cwwozniak

sleeper, helpers, replenish, beepers

unintentional


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, tonal, tuition, intone

pasteurized


----------



## cwwozniak

pasture, deputize, pasted, departs

degerminated


----------



## dotty999

generated, detain, minted, madden

refreshments


----------



## Gr3iz

sheets, freemen, meshes, steer

engagement


----------



## cwwozniak

magnet, negate, teenage, mange

unlimited


----------



## 2twenty2

united, unlit, delimit, tuned

remainders


----------



## dotty999

remands, dreamers, meanders, remains

compromised


----------



## 2twenty2

promised, comprised, spore, composed

scorecards


----------



## dotty999

records, scorers, scared, drears

magnanimous


----------



## plodr

magma, gain, main, gamma

ingratiate


----------



## cwwozniak

granite, grain, train, agitate

pomegranate


----------



## plodr

grape, great, greet, tamer

pointless


----------



## 2twenty2

silent, spots, slots, posits

de-emphasizes (are hyphenated words allowed?)


----------



## cwwozniak

mishaps, smashed, impasse, hazed

contradictory


----------



## 2twenty2

contract, traction, tractor, dictator

hippopotamuses


----------



## Gr3iz

shoot, amuses, poppa, moist

allegations


----------



## plodr

gates, legos, stale, tines

abatement


----------



## Gr3iz

batten, meant, tent, beet

industrialization


----------



## 2twenty2

trials, nations, utilization, station

nutrients


----------



## Gr3iz

inter, stern, stunt, nutter 

pacemaker


----------



## cwwozniak

pecker, remake, repack, camper

momentous


----------



## 2twenty2

moment, smote, snout, summon

extinguishers


----------



## cwwozniak

existing, sixteen, seething, rushing

inflammable


----------



## plodr

libel, fable, blame, flail 

eviscerate


----------



## cwwozniak

craves, stave, cries, creative

exacerbates


----------



## dotty999

rebates, reacts, creates, berates

bludgeoned


----------



## 2twenty2

dodge, budged, nudged, denude

compartmentalizes


----------



## Gr3iz

apartments, realize, scatter, mortal

imaginative


----------



## cwwozniak

image, manage, vintage, vitamin

serialized


----------



## 2twenty2

seized, realized, dials, sealed

exceptionally


----------



## plodr

tally, pale, excel, piety

unprincipled


----------



## Gr3iz

crippled, dunce, uncle, prince

spontaneity


----------



## cwwozniak

piston, patent, patients, nasty

erroneously


----------



## dotty999

sorrel, sorry, lousy, loners


operational


----------



## 2twenty2

ration, planter, rational, plate

presentations


----------



## dotty999

protests, nations, resents, parents

differentially


----------



## Gr3iz

trail, retain, filly, friendly

substantial


----------



## plodr

blast, slant, tints, lint

experienced


----------



## cwwozniak

expired, diner, creeped, ripened

generations

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

nations, regions, strainer, stranger

symphonic


----------



## 2twenty2

spin, myopic, shop, phonic

corporations


----------



## Gr3iz

portions, scoop, strain, topics

extinguished


----------



## plodr

exited, gushed, tinge, hinged

ethereal


----------



## cwwozniak

earth, lather, heart, healer 

extrapolated


----------



## Gr3iz

extol, polar, pleated, latex

universally


----------



## plodr

null, risen, valley, slave

assertive


----------



## dotty999

asset, vistas, tasers, restive

abominable


----------



## 2twenty2

mobile, nibble, noble, bible

designated


----------



## dotty999

designed, ignited, tinged, ensign

formulated


----------



## 2twenty2

mated, flared, fluted, formed

translated


----------



## Gr3iz

salted, slant, tread, salad

linguistically


----------



## cwwozniak

glints, scantily, sullying, tallying

assimilated


----------



## plodr

malted, miss, amass, stale

precocious


----------



## cwwozniak

prices, occupies, copiers, scooper

appropriation


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, torpor, tarpon, paint

approximation


----------



## cwwozniak

imprint, rampant, animator, matrix

practicalities


----------



## plodr

practice, trite, spirit, space

contrite


----------



## 2twenty2

trice, recon, crone, nitro

understanding


----------



## dotty999

udders, sudden, singed, saddens

perforations


----------



## Gr3iz

torpor, strife, painter, forest

reincarnation


----------



## cwwozniak

incinerator, container, reaction, raincoat

concentrated


----------



## Gr3iz

concerted, center, traced, decent

networkable


----------



## cwwozniak

blanket, eternal, weaken, walker

interconnected


----------



## 2twenty2

reconnect, detector, detected, rotted

intertwined


----------



## plodr

dinner, twin, winner, diner

traitors


----------



## 2twenty2

stair, strait, sort, star

keyboards


----------



## dotty999

beards, broad, boars, barked

relationship


----------



## Gr3iz

strip, splinter, plaster, phones

anatomically


----------



## cwwozniak

analytical, malty. maniacally, locality

structurally


----------



## plodr

culls, stray, calls, trays

ambivalent


----------



## dotty999

valet, mental, bleat, ambient


contusions


----------



## cwwozniak

counts, suction, unions, onions

constipated


----------



## 2twenty2

counts, scouts, stuns, snouts

advertisements


----------



## dotty999

sediment, adverse, diverts, missed


congregation


----------



## 2twenty2

nation, groaning, ration, reign

endorsements


----------



## dotty999

mentors, demons, stored, senders

compassionate


----------



## Gr3iz

spaceman, compass, inspect, sonata

empowerment


----------



## plodr

meet, were, tome, worm

nescient


----------



## Gr3iz

scent, stein, tines, incest

termination


----------



## cwwozniak

remain, remnant, ornament, imitate

rasterized


----------



## plodr

deride, stride, stair, drear

irascible


----------



## Tanis

Scribe, brace, race, rise

battlefield


----------



## 2twenty2

battled, belittled, batted, tabled

backspaces


----------



## Gr3iz

beaks, speck, casks, packs

keyboarding


----------



## cwwozniak

breaking, badger, barking, obeying

resounding


----------



## Gr3iz

rounding, gorse, ground, dunce

adaptation


----------



## cwwozniak

paint, point, piano, adopt

cosigned


----------



## plodr

digs, codes, sing, cones

admittance


----------



## cwwozniak

tamed, timed, dictate, tainted

contractual


----------



## Gr3iz

accrual, contact, count, tutor

quartermaster


----------



## plodr

quest, matter, remaster, muster

insubstantial


----------



## Gr3iz

sustain, blast, instant, taints

aerodynamic


----------



## cwwozniak

rainy, money, comedian, macaroni

mistempered


----------



## plodr

demise, mister, stride, pester

disheveled


----------



## 2twenty2

delve, heeded, shelved, sieved

troubleshoot


----------



## Gr3iz

strobe, hooters, bluster, blotter

memorialized


----------



## cwwozniak

memorized , dimmer, zeroed, amazed

gesticulated


----------



## plodr

clad, ledge, staid, sludge

vernacular


----------



## cwwozniak

nuclear, unravel, valance, cavern

superiority


----------



## 2twenty2

priority, ports, sporty, stirrup

youthfulness


----------



## cwwozniak

lousy, flushes, fleshy, stones

repeatedly


----------



## plodr

repeal, paled, drape, taped

melancholy


----------



## cwwozniak

lemony, cleanly, manhole, macho

accelerating


----------



## 2twenty2

relating, tracing, clearing, treeing

disgusting


----------



## cwwozniak

dusting, guiding, sidings, nudists, 

descending


----------



## 2twenty2

deeds, endings, dices, sending

denatures


----------



## plodr

dates, tunes, stand, true

obsequious


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hi Liz*

oboes, sides, ques, bisque

regulations


----------



## Gr3iz

grains, relations, luster, stoner

anthropomorphic


----------



## plodr

*Right back at ya, knucklehead!*

chant, moan, chair, cramp

recondite


----------



## Gr3iz

credit, recite, decent, toner

terrifically


----------



## 2twenty2

traffic, trial, trice, tally

cashmere


----------



## dotty999

shame, share, masher, schemer

palatable


----------



## 2twenty2

plate, pleat, label, bleat

osteoarthritis


----------



## plodr

horse, hoist, arise, shoes

enterprise


----------



## 2twenty2

tripe, stripe, steep, sprite

transporter


----------



## cwwozniak

starter, peons, stoner, patterns

isolated


----------



## Gr3iz

siloed, stale, details, lasted

traditional


----------



## cwwozniak

radiation, radiant, rational, traitor

regionals


----------



## 2twenty2

rages, lions, snare, snore

pepperettes


----------



## Gr3iz

peters, street, steppe, steer

calendared


----------



## plodr

learn, cleared, caned, read

fantastic


----------



## Gr3iz

fanatic, static, scant, tacit 

wallpaper


----------



## cwwozniak

paler, papal, appear, apple

intrinsically


----------



## 2twenty2

trains, strain, calls, trails

experiences


----------



## Gr3iz

sixpence, prices, scene, pierce

polarities


----------



## 2twenty2

trials, polars, tripes, portals

garnishments


----------



## Gr3iz

meaning, shame, string, grater

luminescent


----------



## cwwozniak

inclement, silence, cements, clients

ornamental


----------



## plodr

metal, morn, meal, normal

sterling


----------



## cwwozniak

stinger, slinger, tingles, 

figuratively


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> stinger, slinger, tingles,


Thats only 3 words

figure, giver, gravely, relative

bestselling


----------



## cwwozniak

knucklehead said:


> Thats only 3 words


Ooops. *glisten*​
glisten, blessing, gentiles, singles


----------



## Gr3iz

Yo, Chuck! Merry Christmas Eve! Been celebrating early? Forgetting a word, then forgetting the seed word? ;-)


----------



## plodr

I'll take *celebrating* from Mark's statement above.
berate, learn, great, tingle

timorous


----------



## 2twenty2

sour, stir, rooms, strum

evolutionary


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Liz! ;-)

voluntary, ration, revolt, lotion

tremendously


----------



## 2twenty2

trendy, mouser, demons, trouser

disinformation


----------



## Gr3iz

doormat, frost, moist, minion

grandstanding


----------



## plodr

I need my game fix, so I had to do something!
drag, strain, stain, nags

agreement


----------



## cwwozniak

garment, emergent, generate, meager
4 words? Check

instructions
Seed word? Check

Hope I didn't miss anything this time


----------



## 2twenty2

suctions, stints, crusts, consist

emergencies


----------



## Gr3iz

emergence, siege, creme, genies

authoritative


----------



## cwwozniak

thrive, trivia, throat, virtue

representative


----------



## plodr

resent, parts, restive, native

anticipate


----------



## cwwozniak

panic, patent, patient, captain

winterization


----------



## 2twenty2

nation, water, ration, rotate

summering


----------



## Gr3iz

musing, grime, miner, reigns

gasoline


----------



## cwwozniak

angels, angles, agonies, sealing

petroleum


----------



## plodr

peel, lout, prom, tore

memorandum


----------



## 2twenty2

random, memo, dome, remand

grandstand


----------



## cwwozniak

strand, standard, grants, grads

seasonal


----------



## 2twenty2

lesson, nasal, seals, noses

springtime


----------



## Gr3iz

timing, string, prime, miter

candlelight


----------



## cwwozniak

changed, chained, teaching, cheating, 

extendable


----------



## 2twenty2

tenable, table, bleated, belated

summertime


----------



## cwwozniak

strummer, mimes, mummies, timers

malodorous


----------



## plodr

sold, soul, doors, dooms

fragrant


----------



## 2twenty2

graft, gnat, grant, fang

mandatory


----------



## cwwozniak

dormant, anatomy, notary, random

deceleration


----------



## Gr3iz

iterate, delicate, tirade, creation

repairing


----------



## cwwozniak

reaping, prairie, pager, griper 

celebratory


----------



## 2twenty2

berate, celery, realty, retro

bestsellers


----------



## cwwozniak

beetles, blesses, restless, resells

publications


----------



## Brad2219

Public , cats , action , cation 

fundamental


----------



## 2twenty2

lament, dental, funnel, laden

metamorphosis


----------



## plodr

hampers, shampoo, press, hammers

champagne


----------



## Gr3iz

change, mange, peach, manage

westerner


----------



## 2twenty2

steer, stern, strew, rester

easterner


----------



## Gr3iz

sterner, teaser, raster, errant

villager


----------



## 2twenty2

lager, live, grill, grave

northerner


----------



## cwwozniak

enthrone, hornet, other, three

confederate


----------



## plodr

forte, creed, tread, decorate

gourmand


----------



## 2twenty2

dour, gourd, round, mound

groundhog


----------



## cwwozniak

hound, dough, rough, honor

resolutions

Happy New Year, Liz and knucklhead


----------



## Gr3iz

lesson, stolen, lotion, routine 

windshield


----------



## 2twenty2

swindled, shied, wields, snide

unanswered


----------



## Gr3iz

swear, drawn, suede, renew

banishment


----------



## cwwozniak

atheism, anthems ambient, inmates, 

contented


----------



## 2twenty2

detect, coned, cotted, decent

traveling


----------



## plodr

vine, gavel, alive, glint

agreeable


----------



## cwwozniak

algebra, bagel, legal, beagle

jocularity


----------



## Gr3iz

clarity, jolt, until, ocular

homestead


----------



## 2twenty2

meats, meets, hosted, steamed

preperations


----------



## cwwozniak

properties, appoints, stripper, propane
marshmallow



knucklehead said:


> preperations


Isn't it usually spelled *prepArations* ?


----------



## plodr

hallow, shall, small, wash

impetuous


----------



## cwwozniak

stump, stomp, pious, impose

scheming


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Isn't it usually spelled *prepArations* ?


 Yes it is. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Gr3iz

meshing, chimes, mensch, shine

atmosphere


----------



## cwwozniak

metaphors, mothers, smother, hamster, 

stratosphere


----------



## Gr3iz

starter, potter, hotspot, repeat

consequences


----------



## cwwozniak

queens, ensconce, essence, scones

reverberation


----------



## plodr

revert, berate, beer, train

enigmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

imagine, magic, magnetic, teaming

sociopath


----------



## cwwozniak

chips, chops, pitch, patch

extroverted


----------



## Gr3iz

texted, vortex, drover, extorted

arithmetical


----------



## cwwozniak

chart, charm, theatrical, rematch

platitudes


----------



## Gr3iz

lauds, plait, slate, tilde

psychological


----------



## cwwozniak

physical, gallops, policy, apology 

mindfulness


----------



## plodr

dime, fuss, lend, mills

significant


----------



## cwwozniak

scant, fainting, casting, infants

otherwise


----------



## Gr3iz

worth, horse, wiser, steer

verisimilitude


----------



## cwwozniak

versed, servitude, severed, muster

transference


----------



## CodeLexicon

fencer fans serene steer

admonishment


----------



## Gr3iz

modest, shamed, thinned, stoned

transducer


----------



## plodr

cedar, scare, stare, stern

compedium


----------



## 2twenty2

medium, podium, comped, dome

revolutionary


----------



## Gr3iz

livery, revolt, louver, nature

compression


----------



## CodeLexicon

impress spore corns simper

categorically


----------



## dotty999

greatly, calorie, gallery, gorilla

surprisingly


----------



## CodeLexicon

spring, slurp, lisp, pursing

indomitable


----------



## dotty999

tabled, dominate, blinder, malted

brandished


----------



## cwwozniak

branded, banished, abides, sadden

makeovers

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## CodeLexicon

verse, revokes, marks, movers

interpreted


----------



## dotty999

reprinted, repented, interred, retinted

horrendously


----------



## cwwozniak

shroud, shoulder, holders, orderly

astonishment


----------



## dotty999

ointment, atones, shines, nations

specification

Hi Chuck!


----------



## CodeLexicon

pacifies, factions, inspect, picas

monstrous


----------



## dotty999

storms, strums, rousts, moons

affectionate


----------



## Gr3iz

infect, facet, affectation, tenet

countrywide


----------



## plodr

county, wider, court, down

discernment


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, credits, trend, screen

accusation


----------



## CodeLexicon

stucco, causation, actions, accost

incorporated


----------



## plodr

drape, condo, prate, troop

birthday


----------



## Gr3iz

third, hardy, bird, drab

happiness


----------



## CodeLexicon

Shapes, spans, ships*, snips 

Gratuitously

*hippy removed


----------



## cwwozniak

happens, shapes, heaps, shines

telescopic


----------



## Gr3iz

CodeLexicon said:


> Shapes, spans, hippy, snips


 Nice try, CL, but I don't see any "Y" in happiness ... ;-)

topic, slice, pieces, split

necrophiliac


----------



## CodeLexicon

Oops!


----------



## Gr3iz

;-) It happens ... No worries.


----------



## plodr

coil, cola, lion, pine

hindrance


----------



## 2twenty2

dance, chard, drain, rind

meretricious


----------



## Gr3iz

metrics, recite, route, score

antiseptic


----------



## 2twenty2

spent, paints, saint, attics

unsanitary


----------



## Gr3iz

sanity, rusty, unity, strain

drunkenness


----------



## CodeLexicon

Dunks, drunks, dens, rends

carbohydrates


----------



## 2twenty2

crates, hydro, shared, charts

aphrodisiacs


----------



## Gr3iz

shards, choir, parish, dross

effervescent


----------



## plodr

fences, serve, center, steer

monumental


----------



## Gr3iz

moment, mount, lament, lumen

applesauce


----------



## dotty999

supple, appease, please, places

controversy


----------



## Gr3iz

convert, strove, convoy, scooter

topography


----------



## plodr

photo, hoop, typo, poor

vituperative


----------



## Gr3iz

private, repute, viper, trivia

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

eight, atheist, tights, shape

delimiter


----------



## 2twenty2

mitered, limited, miler, timer

vassalage


----------



## cwwozniak

vases, glass, slaves, salvages 

ragamuffin


----------



## Gr3iz

gruff, grain, margin, framing

concordance


----------



## 2twenty2

conned, drone, candor, condor

conservatory


----------



## Gr3iz

convoy, strove, consort, traces

affectation


----------



## cwwozniak

faction, facet, office, coffin

reconstituted


----------



## Gr3iz

strict, treed, contrite, destruct

decisively


----------



## plodr

sieve, icily, livid, lived

capacious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, cacoa, cap, scup 

elemental


----------



## cwwozniak

enamel, mantle, mental, mallet

busybodies


----------



## Gr3iz

sudsy, sobbed, bide, bossy

exclusivity


----------



## plodr

exit, visit, clues, cities

incessant


----------



## Gr3iz

scant, nests, tines, scent

scholastic


----------



## 2twenty2

slash, slosh, latch, classic

somethings


----------



## Gr3iz

thesis, sting, moisten, hinges

troglodyte


----------



## cwwozniak

goodly, lottery, rooted, tooted 

neanderthal


----------



## plodr

earth, dearth, lather, leader

patronize


----------



## Gr3iz

prize, train, apron, rezip 

stargazer


----------



## cwwozniak

grazers, greats, garters, tears

microwaved


----------



## plodr

drive, craved, drove, cameo

ameliorate


----------



## Gr3iz

tremor, retail, lemon, mailer

levitation


----------



## cwwozniak

violate, violent, violin, native

triathlons


----------



## Gr3iz

strait, troth, rations, trial

legendary


----------



## cwwozniak

eagerly, eagle, layered, angered

conspiracy


----------



## Gr3iz

spicy, scrip, sprain, coins

inseparability


----------



## plodr

party, pastry, blast, parts

fortunate


----------



## Gr3iz

fortune, taunt, fount, nature

consignment


----------



## plodr

stem, mints, stein, stone

troublemaker


----------



## cwwozniak

bleaker, breakout, rambler, lumber

reputation


----------



## Gr3iz

putter, nature, puritan, tutor

putrefaction


----------



## cwwozniak

fraction, traction, precaution, fortunate 

municipality


----------



## plodr

clamp, claim, plant, minty

temperature


----------



## Gr3iz

putter, repute, premature, matter

computerized


----------



## cwwozniak

computed, competed, prized, pictured

monopolized


----------



## Gr3iz

monopole, zoomed, lion, dozen

presentable


----------



## 2twenty2

stabler, stapler, preset, please

authoritarianism


----------



## cwwozniak

authors, marathons, humorist, historian

eradicated


----------



## Gr3iz

created, tirade, dedicate, directed

networking


----------



## cwwozniak

twerking, knowing, nitrogen, renting

crescendo


----------



## plodr

scone, send, credo, reeds

precipitation


----------



## dotty999

ration, pattern, tipper, nipper

amalgamated


----------



## Gr3iz

glammed, glade, mated, gleam

stalemate


----------



## 2twenty2

sleet, settle, metals, meats

blockbusters


----------



## plodr

luster, cobblers, bluster, cubes

bellicose


----------



## Gr3iz

close, cello, libel, bellies

graveyard


----------



## plodr

gave, gravy, raved, year

demonstration


----------



## 2twenty2

demons, station, stoner, mooned

sportscasters


----------



## Gr3iz

crass, tracers, potter, pastor

emmigration


----------



## 2twenty2

grime, great, triage, timer

neighborhood


----------



## dotty999

brood, hoodie, boring, hinged


investments


----------



## Gr3iz

events, sieve, meet, tenet

ignominious


----------



## dotty999

minus, moons, ominous, goons

particularly


----------



## Gr3iz

partly, clarity, plural, pillar

enterprising


----------



## dotty999

entering, printing, steering, repenting

broadcasters


----------



## 2twenty2

broader, basters, roasters, coasters

rattlesnakes


----------



## dotty999

settles, latter, rankles, nettles

overbearing


----------



## 2twenty2

rover, rearing, ringer, govern

claustrophobic


----------



## plodr

boast, crops, chairs, sloop

disparate


----------



## dotty999

prates, pirate, rated, spared

composition


----------



## Gr3iz

snoop, scion, piston, motion

incongruent


----------



## plodr

cogent, true, grin, inner

blizzard


----------



## Gr3iz

lizard, drab, biz, rail

watchtower


----------



## 2twenty2

chow, throw, water, watcher

incorrigible


----------



## Gr3iz

boring, globe, cringe, recoil

unaffiliated


----------



## plodr

duffel, inflate, filet, final

gourmand


----------



## 2twenty2

grand, gourd, dour, mound

traumatized


----------



## Gr3iz

dramatize, matured, trait, remand

proselytize


----------



## 2twenty2

preset, prose, prizes, styles

generators


----------



## Gr3iz

regent, gators, strange, tenor

catastrophe


----------



## plodr

scrape, crest, chops, scatter

indeterminate


----------



## Gr3iz

determine, miner, dinner, trainer

abominable


----------



## plodr

blame, boil, bone, loam

affective


----------



## Gr3iz

facet, five, effect, active

pyroclastic


----------



## plodr

party, claps, scarp, stop

pathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

catch, haptic, chape, ethic

prevalence


----------



## cwwozniak

relevance, replace, cleaner, clever

tributaries


----------



## Gr3iz

bitters, tribes, rubies, bait

troublemaker


----------



## cwwozniak

breaker, outbreak, tremble, tumbler

miscreant


----------



## plodr

scream, cream, scant, trance

churlish


----------



## Gr3iz

lurch, hurls, rich, crush

breakwater


----------



## cwwozniak

breaker, brewer, weaker, tweaker 

artificially


----------



## Gr3iz

filly, clarity, crafty, facial

homogenized


----------



## cwwozniak

zoomed, zoned, heeding, dozen

congealed


----------



## Gr3iz

dongle, glanced, clean, longed

goldplated


----------



## cwwozniak

gloated, galloped, polled, pallet

complicated


----------



## plodr

clamp, lamp, meal, plead

isosceles


----------



## cwwozniak

close, slices, coils, losses

whimsical


----------



## Gr3iz

swim, calm, mach, whim

statistically


----------



## 2twenty2

statical, scaly, statistic, silly

toastmasters


----------



## cwwozniak

toasters, matters, mattress, streams 

revitalized


----------



## Gr3iz

realized, reveal, trivial, deliver

compounded


----------



## plodr

mound, code, moon, menu

blistering


----------



## 2twenty2

glisten, grist, stinger, lingers

unanswered


----------



## Gr3iz

wander, underwear, swear, drawers

shampooed


----------



## 2twenty2

dooms, shamed, shaped, hoops

noncompliance


----------



## plodr

plain, plane, lance, comic

irritation


----------



## cwwozniak

traitor, irritant, trait, ration

responsibility


----------



## 2twenty2

possibility, spores, splits, snores

peppermints


----------



## cwwozniak

peppers, peepers, primes, preempts

exhilarating


----------



## Gr3iz

relaxing, thing, great, lighter

torrential


----------



## cwwozniak

tailor, tolerant, trainer, relation

downspout

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

snout, towns, wood, pound

mathematical

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

athletic, attach, ethical, lattice

desalination


----------



## Gr3iz

salad, lineation, details, talons

sacrificial


----------



## cwwozniak

facials, scarf, safari, circa 

decentralized


----------



## 2twenty2

centered, realized, trailed, lazier

boisterous


----------



## Gr3iz

strobe, tubers, booster, resist

investment


----------



## plodr

nest, meets, stem, stent

alimentary


----------



## 2twenty2

trail, mailer, ailment, lament

Tennessean


----------



## cwwozniak

tenses, teases, neatness, senate

mountaineer


----------



## Gr3iz

remount, retain, mourn, tureen

explanatory


----------



## cwwozniak

planetary, penalty, ornately, replant

desiccant
(Triple bonus points if you can use all nine letters in a new word)


----------



## 2twenty2

decants, stance, detains, accents

optionally


----------



## plodr

pony, pool, point, plant

promising


----------



## cwwozniak

priming, imposing, spring, moping

environmentalist


----------



## Gr3iz

violent, station, remnants, mortise

conventional


----------



## cwwozniak

covenant, vocation, nonvocal, volcano

uninhabitable


----------



## plodr

nibble, blunt, hunt, heat

potentate


----------



## Gr3iz

tape, pone, notate, open

inconvenient


----------



## cwwozniak

invite, incite, invention, connive

irrelevant


----------



## plodr

leave, learn, relive, trail

recidivate


----------



## cwwozniak

device, derive, reactive, creative

atonement


----------



## Gr3iz

meant, notate, atone, tenet 

instantaneous


----------



## 2twenty2

stains, stations, antennas, instants

understandably


----------



## Gr3iz

dandy, blasters, sturdy, lander

environmentalism


----------



## cwwozniak

orientals, veneration, relatives, eliminators 

entertainment


----------



## Gr3iz

retain, matter, tenement, entreat

realistically


----------



## plodr

cellar, rally, clears, stall

distinction


----------



## Gr3iz

stiction, scion, dint, tics

adversary


----------



## 2twenty2

years, saved, dears, yards

advertisement


----------



## Gr3iz

invest, stream, desert, tainted

watchtower


----------



## plodr

hatch, reach, heart, chart

flattery


----------



## 2twenty2

teary, flea, year, flare

erogenous


----------



## Gr3iz

goner, snore, surge, rogue

gratitude


----------



## plodr

great, grate, diet, rated

contemplate


----------



## Gr3iz

complete, place, platen, matte

manhandle


----------



## cwwozniak

manned, medal, named, amend

auscultation


----------



## Gr3iz

causation, sultan, lactation, toucan

ingenuousness


----------



## cwwozniak

nonsense, snugness, guesses, sensing 

simplification


----------



## plodr

clamps, postal, floats, films

discomfort


----------



## Gr3iz

toroid, scrod, foot, moot

hypnotized


----------



## plodr

zoned, hoped, diet, pity

broadsword


----------



## cwwozniak

boards, borrows, barrows, brows

entrancing


----------



## Gr3iz

cantering, giant, trance, nearing

separation


----------



## cwwozniak

painters, pointers, repaints, entraps

simpletons


----------



## Gr3iz

pistol, splint, smelt, melons

millionaire


----------



## cwwozniak

milliner, mineral, airline, remain

breakfast


----------



## plodr

fears, after, brats, skate

compunction


----------



## cwwozniak

comic, coupon, topic, opium


capitalized


----------



## plodr

paid, lazed, clad, taped

hyperbole


----------



## Gr3iz

repel, probe, reply, helper

manufacturer


----------



## cwwozniak

fracture, nurture, current, currant

sensationalize


----------



## Gr3iz

lesson, zealot, snail, stint

monopolized


----------



## cwwozniak

dozen, zoomed, implode, dimple

decentralize


----------



## Gr3iz

trailed, decant, centralized, delicate

hydrocarbons


----------



## cwwozniak

harbors, orchards, coronary, anchors

pollution


----------



## Gr3iz

potion, poult, tool, option

brimstone


----------



## cwwozniak

bromine, timbers, monster, moisten

saltpeter


----------



## Gr3iz

plaster, pester, splat, repeat

amplification


----------



## plodr

clamp, float, film, plant

famished


----------



## Gr3iz

shamed, fish, shade, mashed

rhododendron


----------



## cwwozniak

hooded, honored, horded, droned

botanical


----------



## Gr3iz

tonic, blot, canal, bloat

rhetorically


----------



## plodr

hearty, chilly, tiller, collar

distortion


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts, stint, toroid, rind

collectible


----------



## plodr

collie, libel, coil, tile

peripatetic


----------



## Gr3iz

pipette, peptic, recipe, repeat

crossbones


----------



## cwwozniak

crosses, broncos, obsess, scones

appetizers


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper, tapers, strap, repeats

furniture


----------



## cwwozniak

nurture, future, finer, tuner

unwavering


----------



## Gr3iz

grave, wearing, wrung, wringer

unconditional


----------



## cwwozniak

action, caution, audition, donation

distillery


----------



## Gr3iz

drills, tiller, slider, tidy

temporarily


----------



## plodr

empty, rarely, portal, mortal

harmonious


----------



## cwwozniak

amorous, humans, humors, nourish 

nutritional


----------



## Gr3iz

tonal, union, ritual, lunar

hierarchical


----------



## plodr

chair, heal, rail, clear

dictionary


----------



## cwwozniak

candy, randy, indicator, corny

incidentally


----------



## 2twenty2

dental, dice, tallied, indent

preventions


----------



## Gr3iz

invert, stripe, piton, resent

extraordinary


----------



## 2twenty2

adorn, ordain, orated, detox

buttoned


----------



## Gr3iz

debut, butted, noted, debt

legendary


----------



## plodr

gland, glared, leery, green

acceptable


----------



## Gr3iz

cable, place, bleat, placate

housewife


----------



## cwwozniak

show, fish, wish, whose

custodian


----------



## 2twenty2

stand, stud, dots, counts

fatherhood


----------



## Gr3iz

hater, footer, death, thread

rechargeable


----------



## cwwozniak

charger, garble, algebra, bleacher

refillable


----------



## plodr

fable, label, reef, frill

originates


----------



## 2twenty2

ornate, grates, orgies, stage

procrastinate


----------



## Gr3iz

rotten, canister, prostate, strop

generalization


----------



## plodr

nation, elation, greet, entail

affection


----------



## 2twenty2

faction, cafe, action, face

delegations


----------



## Gr3iz

glade, dealings, stoned, negated

rationalized


----------



## shardul

ration, rational, diet, rat

Generation


----------



## 2twenty2

nation, ration, grate, train

partnering


----------



## plodr

tearing, parting, nearing, page

tribulation


----------



## Gr3iz

button, tribal, trial, libation

proselytize


----------



## 2twenty2

polite, store, prizes, style

skyscrapers


----------



## plodr

speaks, press, racks, sassy

hospitality


----------



## Gr3iz

pithy, spoilt, pasty, total

academically


----------



## cwwozniak

medically, delicacy, decimal, calmly

reciprocating


----------



## Gr3iz

creating, reaction, pointer, terror

disconnected


----------



## cwwozniak

connects, condensed, consented, stoned

disjointed


----------



## 2twenty2

joined, stoned, dined, sided

discombobulated


----------



## plodr

climb, bloated, mobbed, dilated

untenable


----------



## 2twenty2

table, enable, bleat, blunt

unbendable


----------



## Gr3iz

dabble, blend, bundle, laden

amplification


----------



## cwwozniak

implication, complain, platonic, fiction

attenuation


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> implication


Hmmm, *i*mpl*i*cat*i*on ... Three eyes? ;-)

attention, attune, nation, tenant

manufacturing


----------



## plodr

manna, train, crag, frantic

machinate


----------



## cwwozniak

machine, chime, chain, animate



Gr3iz said:


> Hmmm, *i*mpl*i*cat*i*on ... Three eyes? ;-)


Yep; working with the three that were given. 
ampl*i*f*i*cat*i*on


----------



## plodr

Chuck, I need a new word.


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops, forgot that little detail, Liz.

championed


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, pal. I guess I need to open my 3 eyes! ;-)

pinched, chimp, machine, honed

thousandth


----------



## cwwozniak

standout, astound, hounds, haunts

fractional

No problem, Mark. Nice to know that someone is making sure I stay honest.


----------



## Gr3iz

rational, fractal, craft, train

happenstance


----------



## plodr

cheap, scape, pence, chants

realistic


----------



## 2twenty2

elastic, slate, stair, stile

pioneered


----------



## cwwozniak

opined, preened, ripened, deeper

overviews


----------



## plodr

reviews, verse, wires, revise

derivative


----------



## Gr3iz

evade, drive, trivia, riveted

insurmountable


----------



## cwwozniak

sublimate, submarine, manliest, labors

sanctified


----------



## plodr

dances, stead, finest, stance

penchant


----------



## Gr3iz

cheap, teach, enchant, hench 

rattlesnake


----------



## cwwozniak

streak, ankles, tankers, karate

astonishingly


----------



## Gr3iz

slingshot, stingy, ghost, ghastly

tournament


----------



## plodr

mourn, meant, otter, tame

obstinate


----------



## Gr3iz

noise, stain, beast, toast

contradiction


----------



## cwwozniak

action, contraction, diction, indicator

concurred


----------



## Gr3iz

record, recon, dunce, corner

timepiece


----------



## plodr

mice, meet, tepee, temp

discipline


----------



## Gr3iz

disciple, spline, inclined, clips

motorized


----------



## cwwozniak

motored, zoomed, oozed, roomed

transmogrify


----------



## Gr3iz

gratify, strain, mangy, groin

syndicated


----------



## plodr

dated, sided, city, sated 

underpass


----------



## 2twenty2

passer, undress, spurned, asunder

backspaces


----------



## cwwozniak

speaks, specks, beaks, bakes

sprouted


----------



## plodr

spout, ousted, tours, troupes

sartorial


----------



## Gr3iz

trail, lariat, tarsal, solar

statuesque


----------



## cwwozniak

estates, tastes, squats, quests

haberdashery

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

shady, rehash, beards, heard

inseparability


----------



## cwwozniak

inseparably, interplays, insatiably, payable

iconoclast


----------



## Gr3iz

action, colonic, stoic, talons 

repagination


----------



## cwwozniak

repainting, pagan, printing, pregnant

consultants


----------



## plodr

class, clouts, snout, costs

truculent


----------



## 2twenty2

rent, lent, clue, truce

boisterous


----------



## Gr3iz

strobe, bistro, buster, bruise

administrator


----------



## cwwozniak

admits, radiation, traditions, dormant

deductible


----------



## Gr3iz

cuddle, deuce, tilde, build

approximate


----------



## cwwozniak

primate, matrix, export, premix

micturition


----------



## plodr

I had to look that word up. I never heard it.
curt, norm, mount, court

maniacal


----------



## 2twenty2

mania, calm, clan, animal

mischievous


----------



## Gr3iz

schism, chives, house, vouches

matriculation


----------



## plodr

trial, trail, trim, mail

windmill


----------



## Gr3iz

will, mind, mild, dill

heartache


----------



## cwwozniak

chart, cheat, reach, teacher

reclusive


----------



## plodr

sieve, live, liver, clues

protagonist


----------



## cwwozniak

portions, spotting, stooping, pasting

visionaries


----------



## Gr3iz

savor, revision, varies, reason

nonsensitive


----------



## dotty999

nonsense, sensitive, invites, senses

procreation


----------



## Gr3iz

cretin, reaction, portion, tropic

diminutive


----------



## 2twenty2

minute, muted, tuned, invited

inconclusive


----------



## plodr

clone, soul, liven, close

confusion


----------



## 2twenty2

onions, focus, noons, cousin

lancanshire


----------



## Gr3iz

clannish, search, relish, shrine

collectively


----------



## plodr

elect, lively, coil, cove

methodical


----------



## 2twenty2

clothe, medical, ditch, latch

moisturisers


----------



## dotty999

misses, remiss, stress, storms

procrastinate


----------



## Gr3iz

critter, traipse, strop, porcine

remastered


----------



## plodr

dreams, steer, drams, stem

plotting


----------



## Gr3iz

potting, glop, ping, loin

minestrone


----------



## plodr

stone, mister, minor, mints

perpetuity


----------



## 2twenty2

purity, putter, taper, tapper

adjustments


----------



## Gr3iz

meant, jutted, stead, tests

bookkeeper


----------



## plodr

beep, poor, pork, probe

equestrian


----------



## 2twenty2

quest, strain, trains, queens,

incomprehensible


----------



## Gr3iz

prehensile, compile, shrimp, bench

repackaged


----------



## 2twenty2

packed, packer, paged, pager

landscapers


----------



## Gr3iz

scalper, planar, scraped, candles

acoustically


----------



## plodr

cast, cost, stall, still

plagiarize


----------



## 2twenty2

grape, glazier, prize, pager

thingamajigs


----------



## Gr3iz

staging, stigma, jist, giant

gerontologist


----------



## plodr

geologist, loges, enlist, listen

demonstrable


----------



## Gr3iz

trembled, strobe, monster, bemoans

autobiographical


----------



## shardul

auto, bio, graph, rat

compensation


----------



## dotty999

pension, captions, mentions, notions

superstitious


----------



## Gr3iz

sputter, tossup, piteous, sprite

batteries


----------



## shardul

bat, tier, tie, tab

successively


----------



## dotty999

lives, sieves, veils, success

possibilities


----------



## plodr

posse, poise, bless, bliss

translucent


----------



## dotty999

scent, slant, truces, lances

favourable


----------



## 2twenty2

four, flour, brave, fable

subtractions


----------



## dotty999

stations, rations, cartons, subtracts

configuration


----------



## Gr3iz

function, curation, contain, crafting

mindlessly


----------



## dotty999

minds, messy, dimly, silly

commandments


----------



## Gr3iz

comment, moment, stand, descant

timepiece


----------



## plodr

mice, meet, icee (like a slurpy), mite

undisturbed


----------



## 2twenty2

bunted,under, burst, tired

readership


----------



## Gr3iz

drapes, reshape, parse, sharper

theatrical


----------



## plodr

trait, cheat, hitter, article

connection


----------



## cwwozniak

notion, notice, innocent, onion

transversely


----------



## 2twenty2

*verses, travel, serves, slavery*

*backgrounds *


----------



## Gr3iz

gourd, scrub, brusk, drank

silhouette


----------



## cwwozniak

shout, hostile, outlets, toilets

doctrinaire


----------



## plodr

cord, raced, trace, trance

expeditious


----------



## Gr3iz

exited, pious, speed, stupid

suspension


----------



## cwwozniak

pensions, session, unions, ponies

fraternizing

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fazing, rafter, fainter, grazer

motionless

Hiya pal! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

lotions, silent, stones, moonless

standardization


----------



## Gr3iz

radon, stator, nation, tradition

velociraptor


----------



## dotty999

captor, coverlet, clover, report


intentionally


----------



## plodr

alley, taint, nation, tonal

ceremonious


----------



## Gr3iz

mercies, scion, source, monies

forgiveness


----------



## dotty999

governess, finesse, forges, venison


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Dotty!

Can you give us a new word to play?


----------



## dotty999

oh heck sorry! 

splendiferous

I love that word!


----------



## 2twenty2

denser, spleens, spires, serous

momentously


----------



## dotty999

sooty, moments, tousle, mousy


confidentially


----------



## Gr3iz

fidelity, dental, codify, finial

serendipitous


----------



## cwwozniak

depression, disruption, interposed, president

exemplary


----------



## Gr3iz

relax, parley, merely, axle

complimentary


----------



## plodr

mental, clone, print, clamp

informative


----------



## Gr3iz

foment, fiver, trivia, vitamin

lieutenant


----------



## cwwozniak

tunnel, lenient, talent, taint

satisfyingly


----------



## plodr

glass, stings, glints, flying

strained


----------



## shardul

train, strain, stand, trained

accumulation


----------



## cwwozniak

account, comical, atomic, caution

nefarious


----------



## shardul

far, fair, sour, fear

spectacular


----------



## 2twenty2

cults, spear, stare, spare

questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

request, retina, strain, notaries

perpendicularity


----------



## 2twenty2

append, repent, peculiarity, ridicule

astronomically


----------



## cwwozniak

monastic, matronly, romantically, normalcy 

inefficiencies


----------



## plodr

fences, nieces, fines, seen

abjection


----------



## dotty999

abet, action, abject, enact

junctions


----------



## Gr3iz

unction, joust, scion, counts

pasteboard


----------



## 2twenty2

broad, toads, breast, spared

replacements


----------



## Gr3iz

replete, maple, scamper, planter

punishment


----------



## plodr

push, stump, stein, shunt 

television


----------



## 2twenty2

invest, stile, stone, stove

elizabethville


----------



## Gr3iz

believe, viable, bezel, blithe

theoretical


----------



## plodr

chair, chart, teacher, tailor

peaceful


----------



## 2twenty2

flea, cape, face, place

harmless


----------



## cwwozniak

slasher, masher, shames, harem

cannibalized


----------



## Gr3iz

canal, zinc, blazed, dial

vasectomy


----------



## 2twenty2

mace, stave, mates, caves

castrated


----------



## plodr

started, caste, trade, scared 

pernicious


----------



## cwwozniak

precision, pounces, copiers, spruce

palimony


----------



## Gr3iz

palm, lion, spiny, mainly

answerable


----------



## cwwozniak

wearable, beware, leaner, renewal

magnetized


----------



## Gr3iz

gazed, mange, tinge, detain

industrialized


----------



## dotty999

trailed, entrails, dusted, strided

technicality


----------



## 2twenty2

china, catch, chance, ethical

conveniently


----------



## cwwozniak

convene, innocently, eviction, election

unsatisfied


----------



## Gr3iz

fasted, dusts, finis, saint

intimidating


----------



## plodr

mating, gain, main, Tang

bifurcate


----------



## 2twenty2

brute, fruit, crate, curate

hardheartedly


----------



## Gr3iz

hardly, thread, relayed, dearth

breathtaking


----------



## cwwozniak

breathing, breaking, rethink, brighten

astonishing


----------



## plodr

stain, ghost, hints, gains

chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

coot, hoot, late, hate

licorice


----------



## Gr3iz

colic, recoil, lice, core

straightening


----------



## cwwozniak

gathering , grains, hasten, granite

adhesiveness


----------



## plodr

sieve, sheen, veins, devise

basketball


----------



## cwwozniak

baseball, balks, ballast, babels

officiated


----------



## Gr3iz

fated, offed, cited, office

hospitable


----------



## cwwozniak

hospital, potable, abolish, isolate

inebriated


----------



## Gr3iz

berated, tirade, detain, retained

repatriation


----------



## cwwozniak

patriot, repair, reprint, partner

documentary


----------



## plodr

meant, crate, court, money

copacetic


----------



## Gr3iz

cope, pace, cite, optic

redistributable


----------



## cwwozniak

distribute, tributaries, desirable, liberated,

cathartics


----------



## plodr

charts, chairs, hair, arctic

journeyman


----------



## cwwozniak

yeoman, enjoy, money, manure

apprentice

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

tapper, parent, apiece, repeat

membership


----------



## plodr

mime, beers, prime, shimmer

perspicacious

A day late but HI, Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

supper, spacious, copper, pierces

underwhelmed


----------



## cwwozniak

wheeled, weeded, hundred, huddle

neutralize


----------



## plodr

learn, near, train, trail

mendacious


----------



## dotty999

medics, amends, demons, damson

delectable


----------



## cwwozniak

debacle, ballet, table, beetle

jubilation


----------



## Gr3iz

jilt, libation, ablution, bloat

foundation


----------



## plodr

fountain, nation, food, fund

discernment


----------



## dotty999

cement, dementia, timed, disect

probability


----------



## Gr3iz

probity, tabby, broil, tribal

supersedes


----------



## cwwozniak

pursues, speeders, dupes, pressed

variables


----------



## 2twenty2

braves, slaver, savable, varies

impersonations


----------



## Gr3iz

persons, impatiens, ration, passion

absolution


----------



## plodr

blast, stain, loans, blots

garrulous


----------



## Gr3iz

slag, roar, slur, rugs

fortified


----------



## cwwozniak

forfeit, effort, fired, fried

recombination


----------



## plodr

inner, train, motion, tribe

disparage


----------



## 2twenty2

grades, pagers, raged, parade

essentials


----------



## Gr3iz

tassels, listen, slant, stain

forgiveness


----------



## cwwozniak

servings, severing, versions, fingers

redefining


----------



## plodr

finger, define, inner, dinner

nefarious


----------



## cwwozniak

infuser, fusion, unfair, unsafe,

temperatures


----------



## Gr3iz

stamper, pasture, temperate, resume

tempestuous


----------



## dotty999

posset, tempts, pesto, stomps

intravenous


----------



## cwwozniak

inventors, investor, evasion, nervous 

injectables


----------



## dotty999

enables, injects, stable, bleats

overwrought


----------



## cwwozniak

overthrow, overgrow, grout, tougher

copyrights


----------



## plodr

chits, spit, cogs, pity

voluminous


----------



## dotty999

minus, looms, moons, slims

corresponded


----------



## Gr3iz

recorded, ponder, scored, corpse

spatially


----------



## cwwozniak

pasty, patsy, playlist, tipsy

coordinating


----------



## dotty999

cording, diction, dating, donating

supercilious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, closeups, couplers, copiers

dimethicone


----------



## plodr

method, theme, toned, timid

commonplace


----------



## Gr3iz

monocle, clomp, ample, maple

existentialist


----------



## cwwozniak

anxieties, textiles, sexiest. sextant

representation


----------



## dotty999

repents, station, patterns, resonate

perpendicular


----------



## plodr

peculiar, render, lender, dipper

fortuitous


----------



## dotty999

forts, torts, tufts, roots

undermined


----------



## Gr3iz

udder, minded, dinner, reminded

refractory


----------



## plodr

crate, factor, year, rare

infestation


----------



## Gr3iz

fasten, insane, nation, infant

celebratory


----------



## cwwozniak

cerebral, correlate, betray, locater

androgynous


----------



## plodr

granny, grand, nouns, ground

antiquated


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint, quitted, detain, tinted

courteously


----------



## dotty999

lousy, courts, stole, course

similarities


----------



## plodr

lists, males, smarts, misters 

conformist


----------



## dotty999

coots, conforms, foots, forms

tabulation


----------



## Gr3iz

about, blunt, ablution, taunt

grandstand


----------



## cwwozniak

standard, strand, darts, ratan

syncopated


----------



## dotty999

copse, panted, scoped, coated


remonstrate


----------



## cwwozniak

monster, steamer, torments, matters

sacrosanct


----------



## plodr

crass, stars, scorn, casts

pontificate


----------



## cwwozniak

optician, fiction, faction, petition

transmutation


----------



## dotty999

station, mutton, nations, rations

verification


----------



## 2twenty2

fiction, faction, fraction, friction

incontestabilities


----------



## dotty999

contests, tablets, stables, bitten

foolishness


----------



## Gr3iz

flesh, loosens, shelf, shine

eviscerated


----------



## cwwozniak

drives, strive, creative, receives

increasingly 

HI, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

greasy, cringes, glean, crying

painstakingly


----------



## cwwozniak

paintings, spanking, inlays, stalking

accordions


----------



## plodr

acorns, cards, candor, drains

capacitor


----------



## 2twenty2

captor, trap, port, crop

languages


----------



## Gr3iz

gauges, slang, lunge, glans

extinction


----------



## cwwozniak

content, context, exotic, toxic

annotations


----------



## Gr3iz

notion, satin, station, taint

applications


----------



## cwwozniak

applicants, opticians, captains, captions

overzealous


----------



## plodr

louver, slave, real, louse 

pastoral


----------



## dotty999

pastor, astral, strap, strop


transport


----------



## 2twenty2

pants, ports, strop, strap

lancashire


----------



## Gr3iz

cashier, siren, clean, shiner

recklessly


----------



## plodr

keys, cells, yeses, sleek

debatable


----------



## dotty999

tablet, tabled, tabbed, dabble

instruction


----------



## Gr3iz

stiction, crust, scion, tourist

appreciation


----------



## dotty999

ration, ripper, action, reaction


passionately


----------



## plodr

Spain, tonal, stale, least

recalcitrant


----------



## dotty999

tactical, , antarctic, clarinet, arterial

rumbustious


----------



## Gr3iz

strum, burst, orbit, truss

designation


----------



## plodr

signet, deign, sting, stead

prestidigitation


----------



## dotty999

digits, station, gestation, patterns

inflamation


----------



## Gr3iz

inflation, maintain, tail, flat

incomprehensible


----------



## cwwozniak

income, precision, policemen, morphine

repatriation


----------



## plodr

repair, tripe, trap, iron

insulting


----------



## cwwozniak

glints, listing, lusting, insult

reconnoiters


----------



## dotty999

tonnes, recites, rooters, restore

emphatically


----------



## Gr3iz

chilly, typical, peachy, metallic

architecturally


----------



## cwwozniak

actuality, accurately, theatrical, ethically

rhythmically


----------



## Gr3iz

mythical, army, calmly, thrall

undetermined


----------



## cwwozniak

undermined, reminded, indented, intended

unresponsive


----------



## Gr3iz

purses, sieve, posse, sinner

anthropomorphic


----------



## plodr

chimp, mooch, prompt, porch

fashioned


----------



## Gr3iz

fished, shone, heads, deaf

superstitious


----------



## cwwozniak

spouts, sprouts, priests, stripes

hypersensitive


----------



## plodr

restive, press, sieve, strive

duplicitous


----------



## cwwozniak

cupids, stupid, optics, topics

emulsified


----------



## 2twenty2

smiled, fields, defiles, fumes

contractually


----------



## Gr3iz

actually, troll, contact, local

reprehensibility


----------



## cwwozniak

replenish, replies, inspire, berries

deterministic


----------



## 2twenty2

ministered, intrinsic, crimes, deters

understandings


----------



## plodr

stings, dusting, dudes, sanding

calculation


----------



## Gr3iz

tact, cult, nail, loin

indecipherable


----------



## cwwozniak

encipherable, incredible, cheapened, bleached,

understaffing


----------



## plodr

fingers, tinder, strife, strand

arboreal


----------



## cwwozniak

barrel, laborer, rebar, blare

consolidating

Hi, Liz!


----------



## dotty999

donating, slating, cooling, toiling

punctuality


----------



## Gr3iz

unity, plant, cult, tiny

gathering


----------



## plodr

hinge, heart, right, train

ostensible


----------



## cwwozniak

sensible, steins, steels, boneless

irrevocable


----------



## 2twenty2

cover, braver, laborer, clover

merchandising


----------



## Gr3iz

charming, drench, shiner, marching

copywriter


----------



## cwwozniak

copier, cowriter, pricey, poetry

compendium


----------



## Gr3iz

medium, commend, pound, dunce

protection


----------



## plodr

troop, portion, prone, crone

portable


----------



## Gr3iz

potable, bleat, taper, labor

computational


----------



## cwwozniak

complaint, compliant, automatic, platinum

retention


----------



## plodr

enter, teen, rent, trio

plenteous


----------



## Gr3iz

spent, stone, plot, tunes

metallurgical


----------



## cwwozniak

metallic, magical, allergic, climate, 

metamorphic


----------



## plodr

crime, timer, tamer, crate

casserole


----------



## dotty999

creole, coals, caress, sears

registration


----------



## cwwozniak

registrant, restoring, organist, treating

annunciator 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cannon, canal, train, annul

dermatology

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

metrology, melody, dreamy, gyrated

cosmetologist


----------



## dotty999

logic, stools, smelts, comets

formidable


----------



## Gr3iz

forbid, marble, dream, bolder

cataclysmic


----------



## cwwozniak

calamity, mystic, acclaim, claims

petrolatum


----------



## plodr

pale, meal, later, plate

ornamental


----------



## 2twenty2

mental, metal, mortal, remnant

euphorically


----------



## Gr3iz

choir, pulley, reach, local

anticlimactic


----------



## plodr

claim, calm, mail, lactic

hyperactive


----------



## Gr3iz

peach, thrive, hearty, reactive

impressionistic


----------



## plodr

crime, insist, priests, crests

laborious


----------



## Gr3iz

roil, bail, slur, sour

traveling


----------



## dotty999

tearing, valeting, tingle, gravel

opponents


----------



## Gr3iz

stoop, nest, spoon, tone

perennials


----------



## plodr

sleep, pales, slain, plains

diminutive


----------



## Gr3iz

divine, minute, tuned, nude

painkiller


----------



## plodr

learn, plain, paler, leap

pragmatic


----------



## cwwozniak

magic, cramp, crimp, impact

apportioned


----------



## Gr3iz

append, ratio, deport, tapper 

introductory


----------



## cwwozniak

corduroy, outcry, country, contour

whispering


----------



## Gr3iz

spring, wishing, perish, gripes

headhunter


----------



## cwwozniak

header, unheard, unheated, thunder

shrinkage


----------



## Gr3iz

shrank, shaking, hinges, sinker

assessment


----------



## plodr

mess, masses, steams, stems

fleeting


----------



## Gr3iz

feeling, glint, tinge, feint

seventeen


----------



## plodr

tense, evens, vest, nest

interpretive


----------



## cwwozniak

retrieve, reprieve, prevent, pervert

distributed


----------



## Gr3iz

busted, debut, stride, suited

expectation


----------



## cwwozniak

expectant, exception, patient, context

chrysanthemum


----------



## Gr3iz

thrush, chummy, hatchet, merchant

geostationary


----------



## cwwozniak

stationery, stations, gyrations, straying

satellites


----------



## Gr3iz

tastes, sells, stilts, least

adversarial


----------



## cwwozniak

adviser, drivers, arrived, redials

proceedings


----------



## Gr3iz

speeding, codger, gripes, priced

consanguineous


----------



## plodr

signs, gains, sinus, coins

tutelage


----------



## Gr3iz

elate, luge, taut, gluteal 

estrangement


----------



## cwwozniak

agreement, resentment, easement, generates

unremarkable


----------



## Gr3iz

remake, rebuke, blank, bleaker

newspaper


----------



## cwwozniak

papers, spawn, snapper, renews

magazines


----------



## Gr3iz

amazes, maize, snag, games

categorization


----------



## plodr

catering, regain, train, cargo

pachyderm


----------



## Gr3iz

march, peachy, damper, creamy

electromagnetically


----------



## cwwozniak

geometrical, clattering, clotting, relocating

vanquishing


----------



## Gr3iz

anguish, shaving, quain, vanishing

simultaneously


----------



## plodr

smiles, lesson, malts, slants

nebulous


----------



## Gr3iz

lune, soul, bone, nose

soulmate


----------



## plodr

louse, mouse, melts, malts

ethereal


----------



## Gr3iz

three, healer, lathe, relate

theatrical


----------



## dotty999

thrice, threat, heart, lithe

proposition


----------



## Gr3iz

sport, piston, opposition, nitro

fortunately


----------



## 2twenty2

fortune, flattery, tuner, tryout

Zoroastrianism


----------



## Gr3iz

zooms, strain, mistrains, razor

racquetball


----------



## plodr

quart, quell, blare, crab

anachronism


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey plodr! 

chains, roach, charms, anchors

dysfunctionally


----------



## Gr3iz

fully, sandy, action, doily

nonconformist


----------



## cwwozniak

confirms, comforts, informs, monitors

narcissistic


----------



## Gr3iz

scant, critic, tasks, stink

thousandths


----------



## cwwozniak

thousands, standouts, adjusts, handouts

sequestering


----------



## plodr

Hey, KH!

request, ruins, steins, steers

incongruous


----------



## Georgianthepadawan

grin, cousin, congo, gun

constellation


----------



## cwwozniak

colonial, locations, sectional, constant

refinements 

Hi Georgianthepadawan. Welcome to our little word game.


----------



## 2twenty2

ferments, strife, resent, inners

inopportunely


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, tuner, portly, report

theatrical


----------



## cwwozniak

athletic, attach, article, lattice

galvanization


----------



## Gr3iz

lazing, nation, living, naval

downloading


----------



## dotty999

landing, wooding, wadding, doodling

fabrication


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, brainiac, friction, cabin

relaxation


----------



## dotty999

rational, relation, elation, laxate


terminology


----------



## cwwozniak

gloomy, roomy, gremlin, monitor

scaffolding


----------



## dotty999

scolding, scoffing, scalding, folding

perpendicular


----------



## plodr

peculiar, errand, render, reader

unfathomable


----------



## dotty999

unable, fable, fathom, blame

catastrophic


----------



## Gr3iz

tropics, castor, pathos, throat

amplification


----------



## dotty999

fictional, actional, impact, caption

probational


----------



## Gr3iz

atonal, troop, bipolar, platoon

encyclopedia


----------



## dotty999

pedal, eloped, cycled, pencil

overwrought


----------



## Gr3iz

voter, trough, hover, wrote

parenthetical


----------



## plodr

heretic, chair, helper, prince

saccharine


----------



## 2twenty2

shrine, rash, chars, shiner

sanctimoniously


----------



## dotty999

animosity, motions, scantily, costly

vigourously


----------



## cwwozniak

glorious, virus, groovy, lousy

subrogation


----------



## plodr

about, bouts, grains, strain

pugnacious


----------



## Gr3iz

spacing, pious, spun, posing

extraordinarily


----------



## cwwozniak

ornately, relaxation, railroad, rationaly

decorated


----------



## dotty999

decor, created, reacted, recorded


hospitality


----------



## cwwozniak

hostility, hastily, patios, toasty

omnidirectional


----------



## plodr

modal, motion, notion, lotion (I'm on a roll with like words)

skeptical


----------



## Gr3iz

Like the old Sesame Street game: One of these things is not like the others ... ;-)

spackle, place, picket, tracks

uneventfully


----------



## cwwozniak

unevenly, fluent, fully, funny

delineated

I ran omnidirectional trough a Scrabble word builder and it came back with almost 3000 words. I don't think that* enantiodromic* would have come up in anybody's list. LoL

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deleted, detained, nettle, tilde

omnipotent


----------



## cwwozniak

impotent, emotion, mention, option

grandmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

stranger, remand, danger, masted

advancement


----------



## plodr

dance, named, tamed, meant

proletariat

Chuck, I never use any tools to help me find words. I figure I keep my brain active if I have to stare at the letters and come up with words.
I also don't allow myself obvious parts like for advancement, I won't allow myself to post advance. Two of my quirks.


----------



## Gr3iz

lariat, potter, retrial, trailer

searching

I'm with you, Liz. Another thing I try to challenge myself to do is to use all of the letters at least once. Just one of my quirks ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

arches, reaching, charges, cringes

parchments



plodr said:


> Chuck, I never use any tools to help me find words.
> 
> I also don't allow myself obvious parts like for advancement, I won't allow myself to post advance.


I usually search the thread to see if what I want to use has been a previous entry and then use the tool to check to make sure that some decent length words are possible. Doing both is almost automatic for me.

I won't answer with a word totally within the the original word, but if given advancements, I might do advances.



Gr3iz said:


> I try to challenge myself to do is to use all of the letters at least once.


Same here.


----------



## dotty999

stamen, parches, cramps, sharpen

percussion


----------



## Gr3iz

spurns, curses, cruise, noise

refinancing

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## plodr

finger, cigar, grain, inner

screening



> use all of the letters at least once


 Wow, I admire you for that!


----------



## Gr3iz

scene, green, sincere, cringe

intermodal


----------



## dotty999

derma, motel, model, remit

convulsion


----------



## cwwozniak

lions, unions, onions, cousin

conservatively


----------



## Gr3iz

livery, retail, conversely, strive

supplemental


----------



## dotty999

metals, laments, maples, upset

transmitter


----------



## cwwozniak

retransmit, trainers, matters, miters

recreational


----------



## dotty999

creator, rational, reactional, entreat

overwrought


----------



## cwwozniak

thrower, regrowth, rouge, vogue

replicating


----------



## Gr3iz

creating, gripe, retail, clearing

astronomically


----------



## dotty999

stormy, colon, castor, mostly

supercilious


----------



## plodr

luscious, perilous, spoils, recoils

conflagration


----------



## dotty999

rational, notion, national, fractional

spasmodically


----------



## Gr3iz

spacial, plasma, mossy, diploma

administration


----------



## cwwozniak

adoration, maintains, diamonds, domains

electrostatically


----------



## dotty999

rotates, selector, socially,letters

supermarkets


----------



## Gr3iz

markup, stuper, tramps, paste

characteristics


----------



## dotty999

chatters, artistic, restricts, heaters

claustrophobic


----------



## cwwozniak

phobias, catholics, courtship, tropical

speculative


----------



## dotty999

special, avail, captives, elates

locomotives


----------



## cwwozniak

voices, violets, cloves, closet 

turntables


----------



## plodr

stable, blues, batters, burns

auspicious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, cusp, aspic, soup

fluorescence


----------



## cwwozniak

fleeces, flounces, feelers, enforces

construction


----------



## plodr

trout, stout, coconut, stunt

visceral


----------



## cwwozniak

vices, laces, vials, carves

invalidated 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## dotty999

livid, valet, veil, valed

beautifully


----------



## Gr3iz

futilely, table, bullet, libel

periodontal


----------



## cwwozniak

trooped, draper, planter, portioned

interdisciplinary


----------



## Gr3iz

discipline, intern, artery, splinter

maneuverability


----------



## plodr

mauve, blame, trail, blurt

gregarious


----------



## Gr3iz

gorge, gauges, rigors, sourer 

foundation


----------



## plodr

fund, donut, faint, tuna

cavorting


----------



## dotty999

caving, racing, raving, roving


underpass


----------



## Gr3iz

panders, super, pause, drapes

thermodynamic


----------



## dotty999

dynamite, charted, cathode, charmed

passionately


----------



## plodr

passel, tassel, spate, lapse

funereal


----------



## Gr3iz

feral, lunar, fueler, reef

association


----------



## plodr

scant, cast, toss, soon

dogmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

magic, toga, dam, coma

hypothetically


----------



## cwwozniak

poetically, ethically, healthy, athletic

magnetostrictive


----------



## Gr3iz

meteoric, eviction, striving, targets

gastronomically


----------



## plodr

gills, calls, lastly, moors

resonate


----------



## Gr3iz

snore, treason, atone, teaser

sponsorship


----------



## cwwozniak

spoons, honors, hippos, siphons

recombinant


----------



## Gr3iz

combine, brace, timber, remnant

motherboard


----------



## plodr

bother, hoard, hard, tome

petulant


----------



## cwwozniak

patent, talent, panel, taupe

extremism


----------



## Gr3iz

exist, meter, remit, simmer

millionaire


----------



## cwwozniak

milliner, oilier, lemon, airline

quantified


----------



## 2twenty2

fainted, quaint, defiant, quiet

instantaneous


----------



## dotty999

attains, intense, stations, sonnets

precocious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, succor, corpse, recoup

aggressively


----------



## plodr

egress, liver, alive, grassy 

plethora


----------



## Gr3iz

pleat, heart, holer, petal

apathetically


----------



## cwwozniak

ethically, chilly, tacitly, attach

commissioners


----------



## Gr3iz

commoners, session, scion, remiss

solitaire


----------



## dotty999

staler, realist, ratios, saltier

malfunction


----------



## plodr

claim, mount, faction, main

mercurial


----------



## dotty999

recur, cruel, curer, mural

disconcert


----------



## cwwozniak

diners, concerts, stoned, notices

unrepentant


----------



## Gr3iz

punter, tenant, repeat, pennant

artichoke


----------



## cwwozniak

choker, reach, chariot, erotic

guacamole


----------



## plodr

clam, clog, glum, aloe

autonomous


----------



## cwwozniak

amounts, autumn, aunts, mason

restorative


----------



## Gr3iz

strive, toaster, retire, arrest

computerized


----------



## dotty999

deride, romped, priced, pouted

passionate


----------



## Gr3iz

senate, pease, points, spate

hypothesis


----------



## dotty999

those, spots, heists, pests

habitation


----------



## Gr3iz

batton, taint, haint, thin

academically


----------



## dotty999

called, daily, claimed, dally

ruthlessness


----------



## Gr3iz

restless, stress, rustles, sheen

obfuscation


----------



## dotty999

facts, batons, cautions, bastion

avoidance


----------



## plodr

advance, caned, vine, coin

important


----------



## Gr3iz

point, tramp, minor. print

masticating


----------



## dotty999

mating, stating, casting, magic

discerning


----------



## Gr3iz

grind, sedge, nicer, dicing

calisthenics


----------



## plodr

catch, halts, shale, chains, 

feckless


----------



## dotty999

fleck, leeks, less, feels

protruded


----------



## Gr3iz

routed, poured, prude, detour

troublemaker


----------



## plodr

baker, treble, rumble, table

sanguine


----------



## cwwozniak

gains, insane, inane, using

entrepreneur


----------



## Gr3iz

renter, pruner, repenter, runner

cupholder


----------



## plodr

coupe, hope, colder, prod

aneccdotal


----------



## Gr3iz

canal, tonal, canted, lanced

respectfully


----------



## dotty999

restfully, cullet, pulley, prefects

sociability


----------



## Gr3iz

social, boast, toils, silty

scissoring


----------



## cwwozniak

scoring, crossings, groins, rigors

inappropriate


----------



## Gr3iz

apportion, prorate, tirade, reinter

repossession


----------



## cwwozniak

poisons, possessor, opines, noises

reinventing


----------



## Gr3iz

invite, riveting, green, intern

information


----------



## cwwozniak

informant, minion, monitor, nation

accompanied


----------



## Gr3iz

comped, piano, decamp, moped

archangel


----------



## cwwozniak

changer, charge, angler, clean

hedonist


----------



## plodr

tone, stone, those, stein

dominoes


----------



## dotty999

minds, snide, dooms, moods

infiltrates

Hi Liz


----------



## Gr3iz

filter, stifle, resin, inflates

monotheistic


----------



## cwwozniak

chimes, chemist, chosen, mooches

fabulously


----------



## Gr3iz

fully, lousy, ballsy, soul

laboriously


----------



## cwwozniak

labors, buoys, broils, alloys 

triboelectric


----------



## Gr3iz

brittle, trice, critter, octet

groundbreaking


----------



## cwwozniak

grounding, braking, abounding, debunking 

begrudgingly


----------



## Gr3iz

begging, grungy, indulge, grudge

passenger


----------



## cwwozniak

greens, preens, pagers, rages 

pinstriped


----------



## plodr

spine, stipend, drips, spend

effacing

Sorry I missed you Dotty, Hi!


----------



## cwwozniak

feign, gaffe, cafe, face

overhearing


----------



## plodr

hover, earring, verge, grove

parcheesi


----------



## Gr3iz

search, perch, chirp, recipe

businessman


----------



## plodr

beans, means, same, mines

estimation


----------



## Gr3iz

smitten, toast, moist, stamen

mortification


----------



## dotty999

cartoon, formation, fiction, motion

flamboyancy


----------



## plodr

flay, foal, many, clam

estimation


----------



## dotty999

matins, station, matte, stamen

conflagration

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

fractional, craning, floating, groan

transplanted


----------



## dotty999

departs, spartan, ranted, talent

thoughtless


----------



## Gr3iz

though, stole, gushes, shuttle

relationship


----------



## plodr

later, prose, help, steal

condescend

Hi Dotty! Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sconce, decode, conned, nonce

unaffiliated


----------



## cwwozniak

inflated, defiant, fainted, unified

addressable


----------



## Gr3iz

saddle, bladder, blessed, readable

cauterized


----------



## cwwozniak

crazed, catered, curated, reduce

whitewashing


----------



## Gr3iz

thews, wishing, waste, sheathing

troubleshooting


----------



## plodr

bough, brought, strong, booting

affectation


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, facet, infect, coffin

nominative


----------



## 2twenty2

_Mornin! _

motive, naive, inmate, nation

performances


----------



## cwwozniak

preforms, enforces, preens, reamers

receptionist

Good Mornin' to you, KH


----------



## Gr3iz

spirit, recipe, inspect, pointer

incontinence


----------



## cwwozniak

innocence, connect, notice, intent

unbeknownst


----------



## Gr3iz

stoke, unknown, bestow, sunken

polarization


----------



## 2twenty2

ration, potion, lotion, portion

hallucinated


----------



## plodr

halted, lucid, detail, hinted

precipitous


----------



## Gr3iz

septic, precious, trips, copper

mozzarella


----------



## 2twenty2

roam, loam, mazer, lamer

thursdays


----------



## cwwozniak

strays, trashy, sturdy, darts

collider


----------



## 2twenty2

cider, recoil, collied, docile

prefigurations


----------



## Gr3iz

figures, purring, stoner, grapes

intermediate


----------



## plodr

dream, train, main, mitre

drawbridge


----------



## Gr3iz

barred, wider, drawer, grade

assessment


----------



## 2twenty2

masses, messes, assets, steams

generalissimo


----------



## cwwozniak

generals, glamor, gasoline, emailing 

presidential


----------



## Gr3iz

striped, dental, listen, repent

structurally


----------



## cwwozniak

usually, truly, crusty, salty

devastating


----------



## plodr

stage, eating, vintage, digest

arrogance


----------



## Gr3iz

grace, ranger, corner, groan

toiletries


----------



## plodr

soil, trees, loiter, settle

supercillious


----------



## Gr3iz

pliers, loupe, luscious, spill

symptomatic


----------



## 2twenty2

myopic, mastic, stoma, mystic

polyunsaturated


----------



## Gr3iz

unsalted, postulated, desultory, sauna 

strategically


----------



## cwwozniak

tragically, strategy, gallery, catalyst

electrolytes


----------



## Gr3iz

trolley, select, letter, restore

unnecessarily


----------



## plodr

clears, years, sunny, rules

ornamental


----------



## Gr3iz

lament, tonal, loaner, normal

environmental


----------



## cwwozniak

veteran, elevation, elevator, mention

everlasting


----------



## dotty999

levering, singlet, vesting, slinger

overwrought


----------



## cwwozniak

through, thrower, groove, router

nyctophobia


----------



## Gr3iz

phony, botch, chain, paint

weightlifter


----------



## dotty999

weightier, filthier,lighter, glitter

posthumously


----------



## Gr3iz

mostly, possum, thusly, slushy

preservation


----------



## cwwozniak

reviser, printers, opines, operative 

inclusively


----------



## plodr

cells, lines, scull, lives

strident


----------



## Gr3iz

driest, dentist, stride, tinted

accompanied


----------



## cwwozniak

pained, coined, comped, comedic

centrifuged


----------



## Gr3iz

figured, refuge, trice, ducting

reimbursement


----------



## cwwozniak

bruiser, bummers, strummer, numbers

rapscallion


----------



## plodr

calls, scalp, pillars, span

benevolent


----------



## cwwozniak

bevel, oven, eleven, event

inconsideration


----------



## dotty999

insider, inertia, rescind, rations

confidentially


----------



## Gr3iz

contain, fidelity, lanced, delay

experimented


----------



## plodr

expert, exit, peel, print

exporting


----------



## Gr3iz

pointer, gripe, exit, tinge 

excruciating


----------



## dotty999

exciting, rating, catering, carting

inspiration


----------



## Gr3iz

spirit, raisin, pious, trains

enterprise


----------



## 2twenty2

stripe, steeper, sprite, reprise

jurisprudence


----------



## cwwozniak

juicers, princes, insured, deniers

anticipatory


----------



## dotty999

attic, panic, patty, potty

vaccinations


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation, inaction, stain, canon 

cartographer


----------



## cwwozniak

gopher, charger, poacher, gather

vacationers

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

cavorts, toners, convicts, canters

republicans

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

cabins, slip, leaps, lubes

pervasive


----------



## dotty999

prise, revise, praise, raise

diplomatic


----------



## cwwozniak

atomic, pilot, optimal, damp

amortization


----------



## dotty999

ration, titian, motto, train

distortions


----------



## Gr3iz

torsion, stood, ditto, intro 

fatherhood


----------



## plodr

food, herd, dear, hoof

motivation


----------



## Gr3iz

motion, vomit, nova, omit

watermelon


----------



## dotty999

mentor, lower, lemon, tamer

conferences


----------



## Gr3iz

sconce, fences, serene, recon

accountability


----------



## plodr

bounty, clout, nutty, blunt

acrimonious


----------



## Gr3iz

crimson, micron, arson, ruins

fundamentally


----------



## cwwozniak

fully, faulty, flamed, tanned

resoundingly


----------



## plodr

ground, round, single, sling

intrepid


----------



## Gr3iz

printed, diner, tripe, redip 

eventuality


----------



## cwwozniak

evenly, valet, value, inlay

reparations


----------



## Gr3iz

stripe, repair, parents, report

stereophonic


----------



## plodr

phone, strop, tense, shine

truculence


----------



## dotty999

truce, curl, true, lent

peculiarly


----------



## Gr3iz

clearly, purely, repair, alley

pestilence


----------



## cwwozniak

eclipse, clients, stile, pencils

belligerence


----------



## Gr3iz

grill, rebel, green, cringe

reversible


----------



## cwwozniak

reverse, livers, rebels, reviser 

invigorated


----------



## Gr3iz

avoiding, divot, trading, rivet

compensation


----------



## cwwozniak

moistens, emotions, captions, actions

monstrosity


----------



## plodr

moon, storm, roomy, sooty

precarious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, coupes, capers, cruiser

paraphernalia


----------



## Gr3iz

happier, planar, apple, repair

matchmaker


----------



## dotty999

market, rematch, march, react

referendum


----------



## Gr3iz

defer, murder, render, erred

greensward


----------



## plodr

wages, swear, drags, danger

persuasive


----------



## dotty999

peruses, suave, revises, passive

gesticulate


----------



## Gr3iz

legit, scuttle, castle, guest

weatherproof


----------



## plodr

feather, proof, where, heart

annoyance


----------



## cwwozniak

anyone, canyon, ocean, cane

contemplative

Hi Liz!


----------



## dotty999

contempt, template, temple, cattle

disconcerted


----------



## Gr3iz

credited, desert, concrete, discerned

architectural


----------



## dotty999

actual, tract, rural, retch

conversation


----------



## Gr3iz

version, strove, onion, craven

theoretically


----------



## plodr

chilly, theory, chatter, little

pedantic


----------



## cwwozniak

panic, painted, pecan, decant

detrimentally


----------



## Gr3iz

tally, dental, remitted, literal

consequential


----------



## plodr

question, quest, queens, stale

deciduous


----------



## Gr3iz

doused, coded, sided, dude

performance


----------



## cwwozniak

preform, former, compare, opener

judiciously


----------



## Gr3iz

could, judo, disc, idly

interviewed


----------



## cwwozniak

reviewed, viewer, devein, wintered

heliocentric


----------



## plodr

cheer, trio, there, chin

paradigm


----------



## Gr3iz

pair, ramp, grid, maid

refrigeration


----------



## cwwozniak

frigate, trainer, foreign, ingrate 

reconfiguration


----------



## dotty999

friction, creation, coronet, fraction

congregation


----------



## plodr

nation, ration, gate, crag

philodendron


----------



## Gr3iz

phono, noodle, dinner, lopper 

reprehensible


----------



## cwwozniak

prehensile, replenish, ripens, berries

noticeable


----------



## dotty999

bleat, enable, entice, cable

infrastructure


----------



## Gr3iz

stricture, fracture, intact, trainer

inconsistency


----------



## cwwozniak

innocents, coins, concise, cysts 

lacerations


----------



## plodr

scale, slate, closer, trace

accoutrement


----------



## Gr3iz

recount, cement, account, trace

inseparability


----------



## cwwozniak

inability, pleasantry, parties, priestly 

cheerleaders


----------



## dotty999

headers, readers, cleared, charred

penultimate


----------



## cwwozniak

petulant, patent, template, entitle

enthralling


----------



## dotty999

telling, lathering, gather, renting

intoxicated


----------



## Gr3iz

taxed, detain, coined, toxin

phenomenally


----------



## plodr

heal, omen, yelp, phone

pervicacious


----------



## Gr3iz

parse, succor, curve, vicious

omnipresent


----------



## cwwozniak

pointers, mentions, moistener, pensioner 

photographer


----------



## Gr3iz

gopher, trapper, proper, heart

industrialized


----------



## cwwozniak

lazed, udders, truer, relined

reminiscence


----------



## Gr3iz

science, mincer, crimes, scenic

animosities


----------



## plodr

sites, meats, toss, steams

malapropism


----------



## Gr3iz

palm, slop, miasma, roam

numismatic


----------



## plodr

stun, cast, mints, scant

demanding


----------



## Gr3iz

maddening, dining, meaning, dean

overextending


----------



## plodr

tender, green, never, exit

antithesis


----------



## Gr3iz

tithes, taint, stain, shine

antiseptic


----------



## plodr

state, paste, scan, spit

sequential


----------



## Gr3iz

quest, squeal, enlist, listen

ventriloquism


----------



## plodr

stern, quoits, volume, question

challenging


----------



## Gr3iz

changeling, channel, hinge, galling

lackluster


----------



## plodr

cluster, luck, traces, tracks

gratuitous


----------



## cwwozniak

grouts, guitars, artist, ratios

importation


----------



## Gr3iz

important, timpani, motor, imprint

monopolized


----------



## cwwozniak

dimple, zoned, ozone, implode

revealing


----------



## Gr3iz

reveling, never, gravel, linger

nevertheless


----------



## cwwozniak

eleven, vessel, shelters, verses

enlightenment


----------



## Gr3iz

tighten, mental, entitle, melting

inexcusable


----------



## plodr

cables, lances, blues, clues

litigious


----------



## Gr3iz

glut, silo, guilt, list

commercially


----------



## dotty999

comical, caller, really, recall

convoluting


----------



## Gr3iz

glint, volt, count, cloning

xenobiology


----------



## cwwozniak

oxygen, belong, boogie, boxing

hasenpfeffer


----------



## Gr3iz

phase, fears, free, freshen

curtailed


----------



## plodr

detail, retail, curled, card

exhilerate


----------



## cwwozniak

exile, exhale, heart, leather

arithmetic

FWiW, my spell checker says exhil*a*rate is the correct spelling.


----------



## Gr3iz

metric, chart, theatric, thematic

insurance


----------



## dotty999

since, inane, rinse, snare

patriotism


----------



## plodr

sport, stamp, stair, prams

ambivalent


----------



## dotty999

valet, blame, avail, lament

carelessly


----------



## plodr

cellars, scales, classy, leers

causative


----------



## dotty999

cause, stave, caste, caves

destitute


----------



## cwwozniak

duties, diets, tested, detest

hinterlands


----------



## plodr

dinners, drains, stride, tinder

intelligence


----------



## cwwozniak

tingle, elicit, enticing, gentile

conveyance


----------



## dotty999

canyon, covey, coney, canny

brotherhood


----------



## cwwozniak

bother, border, reboot, brooder 

renewable


----------



## dotty999

warble, enable, beer, brawn

convincing


----------



## plodr

icing, inning, coin, voicing

indigenous


----------



## cwwozniak

dungeons, design, singed, genius 

vandalized


----------



## plodr

dialed, alive, nailed, veil

analagous


----------



## cwwozniak

analog, slogan, lungs, lasagna

internationally


----------



## plodr

tinter, taller, learn, titan

pertinent


----------



## 2twenty2

print, intent, tenet, repent

serpentine


----------



## plodr

spent, print, trips, pints

embellish


----------



## 2twenty2

smile, smell, shell, belie

contradiction


----------



## dotty999

diction, radio, contraction, cartoon

flabbergast


----------



## plodr

flags, glares, fables, fleas

navigate


----------



## 2twenty2

eating, given, tinge, again

investigated


----------



## cwwozniak

digestive, vanities, deities, designate 

permeability


----------



## plodr

party, beer, pleat, meaty

landscape


----------



## cwwozniak

candles, sandal, places, lapsed

impartially


----------



## 2twenty2

military, trail, trial, partial

communities


----------



## plodr

unites, summit, mints, custom

auspices


----------



## dotty999

aspic, pauses, spaces, causes

charisma


----------



## plodr

chair, charm, crash, march

episodes


----------



## cwwozniak

despise, posed, spied, deposes

counterbalancing


----------



## plodr

glance, trance, blaring, glean

problematic


----------



## cwwozniak

prime, climate, combiner, trample

nonbinding


----------



## plodr

bond, inning, doing, indigo

dispatch


----------



## cwwozniak

acids, aspic, chats, chips 

reinforcements


----------



## dotty999

foment, recent, scorner, ferments

suspicions


----------



## cwwozniak

coups, snips, cousins, pious

campaigning

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

camping, pacing, paging, managing

horticulture

Hi Chuck, better late than never!


----------



## cwwozniak

chortle, crouch, router, ulterior 

declarations 

Hello Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rational, relations, cartons, derail

pulmonary


----------



## cwwozniak

lumpy, normal, manly, mayor

moderation


----------



## dotty999

modern, rationed, dream, motioned

capitulated


----------



## plodr

plated, clued, putted, clad

dispatch


----------



## dotty999

paths, ditch, spat, pitch

governor

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

grove, goner, rover, ogre

acoustically


----------



## cwwozniak

accost , caustically, cyclist, casually 

recalibrate


----------



## Gr3iz

caliber, berate, retrace, trailer

incarcerated


----------



## plodr

trade, cede, creed, trained

precision


----------



## cwwozniak

princes, noise, copiers, ripens

nondiscrimination


----------



## Gr3iz

domination, micron, nomads, crimson

hygroscopic


----------



## plodr

hoops, chops, scoop, spry

hailstorm

Hi, Dotty! Just saw the hi 2 days later.  Must be asleep.


----------



## cwwozniak

morals, tailors, moths, hairs

malingerer


----------



## dotty999

remain, marring, mangle, minger

calibrated


----------



## cwwozniak

abdicate, cables, article, radiate

befuddled


----------



## dotty999

feuded, bedded, feddled, budded

distortions


----------



## cwwozniak

distorts, indoors, donors, torsion

replacements


----------



## Gr3iz

planter, stamen, cramp, tracer

innovative


----------



## plodr

votive, vine, oven, vitae 

effusive


----------



## Gr3iz

fuse, five, sieve, vice

protectorate


----------



## cwwozniak

crater, corporate, proctor, prorate

reconsidering


----------



## Gr3iz

rendering, cornered, singer, grinder

decommissioned


----------



## cwwozniak

decisions, condoms, commended, medicines

unvarnished


----------



## Gr3iz

shaver, devise, under, invader

oleomargarine


----------



## plodr

margin, glean, melon, roomer

artismal


----------



## dotty999

smart, trails, trams, malts

parables


----------



## Gr3iz

spare, blares, blear, pears

celebratory


----------



## cwwozniak

blare, clearer, betray, correlate

documentation


----------



## Gr3iz

condiment, mutation, cotton, domain

mercenaries


----------



## dotty999

remains, cranes, creams, carries

shambolic


----------



## Gr3iz

clash, balm, mosaic, lambs

inconvenient


----------



## plodr

convent, niece, tone, vein

favorite


----------



## Gr3iz

voter, fiver, tear, rife

especially


----------



## cwwozniak

eclipse, ellipse, paisley, asleep

enchantress


----------



## Gr3iz

trenches, charts, stanch, teacher

ergonomically


----------



## plodr

gallery, gnome, cargo, magic

stalwart


----------



## dotty999

straw, warts, slat, watts

blushing


----------



## cwwozniak

bushing, bluing, bling, lungs

underlings


----------



## dotty999

lingers, sling, signer, dings

participle


----------



## Gr3iz

triple, ripple, crate, plait

sandwiches


----------



## cwwozniak

candies, washes, winches, swished 

breweries


----------



## Gr3iz

berries, sewer, wiser, beers

communities


----------



## plodr

cities, comments, minutes, mounts

eavesdrop


----------



## dotty999

drapes, reposed, paves, raves

batteries


----------



## Gr3iz

baster, tribe, start, reset

terrestrial


----------



## plodr

liars, street, strait, steer

electrical


----------



## dotty999

trice, caller, clear, trail

clinically


----------



## Gr3iz

calc, lily, illy, nail 

weathered


----------



## cwwozniak

wheat, wreath, deter, thawed

irrefutable


----------



## dotty999

tabler, ferret, berater, returf

consciousness


----------



## plodr

scones, coins, uses, scions

redacted


----------



## Gr3iz

created, traced, derated, adder

motherhood


----------



## cwwozniak

motor, method, rooted, hooter 

pacification


----------



## dotty999

fiction, caption, faction, pacific

bombshell


----------



## cwwozniak

blobs, hobbles, molls, helms

torsional


----------



## dotty999

lions, saloon, tonal, rosta

supposition


----------



## plodr

spits, stuns, pints, spoons

politician


----------



## Gr3iz

caption, pliant, topical, action

obfuscated


----------



## cwwozniak

fasted, douse, doubts, abducts

cumbersome


----------



## Gr3iz

summer, crumbs, recomb, bummer

burdensome


----------



## cwwozniak

demur, bounders , rebounds, mounds

mispronunciation


----------



## Gr3iz

unction, sprout, music, piano

acceleration


----------



## plodr

clear, train, trace, learn

concatenate


----------



## Gr3iz

canteen, octane, teen, notate

accessorize


----------



## cwwozniak

zeros, resize, creases, across 

imperfections


----------



## Gr3iz

prefect, fiction, simper, infects

prescription


----------



## plodr

press, tress, prince, spices

intuitive


----------



## Gr3iz

invite, tune, vein, tine

belatedly


----------



## plodr

yell, belly, bleated, tally 

provisions


----------



## cwwozniak

prisons, poisons, visors, snoops 

acclimated


----------



## dotty999

acclaimed, climate, detail, malted

figurative


----------



## Gr3iz

graft, trivia, vague, figure

categorized


----------



## dotty999

grazed, grated, trice, gated

documentary


----------



## plodr

country, mound, dance, trace

municipal


----------



## Gr3iz

plain, clump, panic, claim

oppressive


----------



## plodr

sieve, prose, vipers, roses

apathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

haptic, cheat, peace, attach

consternation


----------



## plodr

constant, constrain, container, scant

ingenuous


----------



## Gr3iz

nosing, genius, singe, using

elaborately


----------



## cwwozniak

alterable, lateral, trolley, relabel


refreshingly


----------



## Gr3iz

freshly, relish, sheering, linger

performance


----------



## cwwozniak

preform, enforcer, prancer, creamer

capillaries


----------



## Gr3iz

pillar, scare, splice, caries

influential


----------



## plodr

flaunt, lintel, linen, fault

adumbrate


----------



## cwwozniak

dumber, matured, amber, trued

incumbents


----------



## Gr3iz

stein, bust, since, music

methodical


----------



## cwwozniak

medical, climate, cathode, atomic

recounting


----------



## Gr3iz

countering, courting, grout, toner

pancreatic


----------



## cwwozniak

practice, prince, trance, captain

irreverent


----------



## Gr3iz

revert, inverter, venter, nerve

irreplaceable


----------



## cwwozniak

cerebral, repairable, caliber, creepier

unforgiven


----------



## plodr

forge, giver, four, grove


----------



## Gr3iz

Liz? You forgot something ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

I'm so sorry. Color me red-faced. 

nocturnal


----------



## dotty999

count, tonal, court, lunar

concoction


----------



## Gr3iz

cocoon, onion, tic, ****

medicinally


----------



## cwwozniak

medically, decimal, maidenly, claimed 

reconvening


----------



## Gr3iz

covering, coven, verge, govern

supplemental


----------



## plodr

sample, lens, lamps, metals

apothegm


----------



## Gr3iz

gape, math, toga, poet

metaphorical


----------



## dotty999

mother, tropical, particle, tamper

revulsion


----------



## Gr3iz

virus, lesion, sliver, risen

disjointed


----------



## cwwozniak

distend, joined, stoned, editions

diatomaceous


----------



## Gr3iz

comatose, mouse, timed, stadium

hypothermia


----------



## cwwozniak

therapy, empathy, import, mother

memorabilia


----------



## Gr3iz

labia, blame, morale, amiable

cholesterol


----------



## cwwozniak

chores, chortle, tellers, looser 

refinishes


----------



## plodr

refines, sheer, shines, fries

mercantile


----------



## Gr3iz

cremate, recant, leach, trice

steamroller


----------



## dotty999

roaster, streamer, stroller, staller

bamboozled


----------



## Gr3iz

booze, mambo, dabble, zoomed

asymmetrical


----------



## plodr

scale, meters, stymie, stammer

volleyball


----------



## Gr3iz

valley, label, bole, yell

skydiver


----------



## plodr

drive, desk, risk, skiver (I cheated and looked that one up)

enervate


----------



## Gr3iz

venerate, raven, nerve, tern

temperature


----------



## cwwozniak

temperate, premature, permeate, pretreat

dignitaries


----------



## Gr3iz

dieting, grinds, staring, tinged

obituaries


----------



## plodr

tries, soar, bites, breast

tempestuous


----------



## Gr3iz

stump, pest, spout, tempts

reassurance


----------



## cwwozniak

assures, rescues, creasers, erasers 

publisher


----------



## Gr3iz

relish, pusher, blush, shrub

performance


----------



## plodr

frame, manor, preen, crepe 

attrition


----------



## cwwozniak

ration, ratio, taint, train

tessellated


----------



## Gr3iz

stalled, taste, desalt, estate

acceptability


----------



## plodr

petty, patty, place, battle

aesthetics


----------



## cwwozniak

atheists, cheats, chaste, stitches

nitpicking


----------



## Gr3iz

pinking, tick, pint, ticking

franchisee


----------



## cwwozniak

cheers, chairs, fences, sincere

proprietorship


----------



## Gr3iz

shipper, priest, proper, torpor

apprenticeship


----------



## plodr

cheaper, peppers, scant, stripe

sandcastle


----------



## Gr3iz

caste, sandal, least, tassel

recruiting


----------



## dotty999

cruet, curing, citing, tinger

pontificate


----------



## plodr

cafe, paint, faint, cone

architect


----------



## Gr3iz

cheat, ratchet, trait, react

underwriting


----------



## dotty999

windier, tinged, dinger, unwrite

withdrawing


----------



## plodr

thawing, drain, drawn, wring

betokens


----------



## Gr3iz

stoke, bent, ketone, knobs

kidnapping


----------



## dotty999

nipping, kipping, napping, dipping

nationality


----------



## Gr3iz

tinny, litany, atonal, talon

racketeering


----------



## dotty999

tearing, racing, recent, tracker

fascination


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, stain, nation, canton

videography


----------



## plodr

gravy, drive, hover, prove

monolithic


----------



## cwwozniak

lotion, motion, cloth, colon

restructure


----------



## Gr3iz

cutters, tester, truest, suture

terrestrial


----------



## cwwozniak

trailers, retailers, literate, litterers 

indispensable


----------



## Gr3iz

spendable, disable, blinds, pliable

wherewithal


----------



## cwwozniak

whaler, awhile, weather, whether

indignation


----------



## plodr

inning, gain, tango, ding

clandestine


----------



## Gr3iz

candles, stein, tanned, decline

automotive


----------



## cwwozniak

motivate, mutate, timeout, tomato

masquerades


----------



## plodr

squares, dress, marquees, dramas

mountebank


----------



## cwwozniak

amount, banknote, bunkmate, about

anointed


----------



## Gr3iz

tinned, detain, noted, toned

creationism


----------



## cwwozniak

creams, timers, noisier, moister 

apparitions


----------



## plodr

strap, sport, pintos, strip

panoptic


----------



## Gr3iz

panic, topic, capon, paint

curvaceous


----------



## cwwozniak

curves, carouse, saucer, covers

nonpareil


----------



## Gr3iz

panel, liner, opera, loaner

merchandiser


----------



## plodr

ricer, chaser, miser, chains

meteorology


----------



## Gr3iz

motor, gloomy, leery, remote

devastation


----------



## dotty999

stationed, vatted, divans, sedation

persecution


----------



## plodr

present, princes, spout, preens 

cavernous


----------



## dotty999

cavers, ravens, venous, reason

probability


----------



## Gr3iz

probity, baby, rabbit, trail

unethically


----------



## plodr

chilly, halt, cent lintel

homogeneous


----------



## Gr3iz

gnome, homes, huge, shone

inexplicably


----------



## cwwozniak

explain, belly, cleanly, pencil

astringent


----------



## Gr3iz

netting, strange, trait, grist

malingerer


----------



## plodr

ranger, green, glare, grail

insightful


----------



## cwwozniak

flights, flushing, hustling, lusting

disparaging


----------



## Gr3iz

parading, grind, spring, grasp

burdensome


----------



## cwwozniak

dumber, mounds, sounder, rebounds

bequeathed


----------



## Gr3iz

bathed, quad, death, equated 

sequestered


----------



## cwwozniak

requested, dessert, rusted, trussed

infrequently


----------



## Gr3iz

queerly, requite, freely, linen

apostrophe


----------



## plodr

shopper, strop, staph, troops

material


----------



## anderskd1

martial, metal, later, area

Conditioning


----------



## Gr3iz

You started off OK, but your last two words do not fit the game's rule. You should try to make four words of at least 3 letters each using only the letters available in the seed word left by the previous player.


----------



## anderskd1

Gr3iz said:


> You started off OK, but your last two words do not fit the game's rule. You should try to make four words of at least 3 letters each using only the letters available in the seed word left by the previous player.


Sorry, I misinterpreted the rules  hope it's better now


----------



## cwwozniak

*Conditioning*

condoning, ignition, noticing, dining

disguised

Hi anderskd1, and welcome to the game. Your revised entry looks good.


----------



## Gr3iz

guess, edges, guided, digs

electronically


----------



## cwwozniak

electrically, erotically, certainly, cleaner

verifiable


----------



## Gr3iz

fiver, rebel, bevel, bailer

castigated


----------



## anderskd1

gates, cast, dice, date

Undefined


----------



## Gr3iz

funded, denied, faun, need

inevitability


----------



## plodr

title, table, vitality, invite

grandiose


----------



## cwwozniak

diagnose, dangers, design, goners

affiliated


----------



## Gr3iz

dilate, lifted, filed, taffied 

demagoguery


----------



## cwwozniak

mugger, doggy, dreamy, gouger

rebroadcast


----------



## Gr3iz

boarder, castor, strode, tread

definitively


----------



## cwwozniak

infidelity, define, divinity, evidently

logistically


----------



## plodr

clots, tails, clogs, yoga

category


----------



## Gr3iz

cagey, recoat, cargo, great

undeniable


----------



## cwwozniak

bundle, enabled, audible, bailed

grammatically


----------



## Gr3iz

tragically, llama, magma, calamity

countless


----------



## dotty999

countess, lesson, counts, uncut

patronised


----------



## plodr

donate, noise, tread, piano

providence


----------



## Gr3iz

drove, pride, evince, covered

interstellar


----------



## dotty999

interest, setter, seller, tallest

electronics


----------



## Gr3iz

selector, scion, electric, clone

discrimination


----------



## plodr

minor, strain, cords, darns

vicarious


----------



## dotty999

vicars, cars, vicar, various



stranding


----------



## Gr3iz

drains, darning, grits, strain

substantially


----------



## plodr

ballast, blasts, nasty, installs

tranquility


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt, nutty, trail, rattail

predisposed


----------



## plodr

pressed, depress, speeds, spires

exacerbate


----------



## Gr3iz

create, retax, brace, rebate

retrograde


----------



## cwwozniak

regrade, greater, trader, reorder

respiration


----------



## plodr

parents, noisier, strap, praise

straddle


----------



## cwwozniak

ladders, alters, alerts, lasted

reinstated


----------



## Gr3iz

strained, retain, trained, destine

pressurization


----------



## cwwozniak

prizes, atones, sprouts, spritzes

resurgence


----------



## plodr

greens, sure, scene, genes

penchant


----------



## Gr3iz

cheap, teach, patch, henna 

overanxious


----------



## cwwozniak

vixens, arouse, evasion, various

dynamically


----------



## plodr

many, mail, daily, calmly

dichotomy


----------



## Gr3iz

ditch, mothy, mooch, tidy

blueberries


----------



## cwwozniak

riser, peruse, belies, rubbers 

presupposed


----------



## Gr3iz

peppered, supper, dress, repose

polyunsaturated


----------



## cwwozniak

pleasantry, personality, sprouted, splatter

reevaluation


----------



## Gr3iz

relation, vaulter, lever, trainer

networking


----------



## cwwozniak

twerking, knowing, grown, nitrogen

subsequence 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

sequences, essence, queens, scenes

radiographer


----------



## cwwozniak

graphed, parade, hoarder, hardier

facsimiles


----------



## dotty999

flies, smiles, faces, scams

perforation


----------



## Gr3iz

potion, repair, front, operation

refinanced


----------



## dotty999

fancied, rancid, define, fanned

ferociously


----------



## Gr3iz

focus, lousy, fries, recoil

laboriously


----------



## plodr

bills, sail, rails, brays

wardrobe


----------



## Gr3iz

redraw, board, drew, bread

pressurization


----------



## plodr

spritz, tress, spout, prone

garrulous


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar, slog, rugs, gals

periodically


----------



## plodr

daily, player, caller, year

insolence


----------



## Gr3iz

silence, enclose, incense, coins

hermaphroditic


----------



## cwwozniak

heroic, damper, hermit, metaphoric

dependency


----------



## plodr

needy, cede, deep, penny

innervate


----------



## dotty999

nerve,tanner, invert, ravine

dubiously


----------



## plodr

dubs, buds, lousy, bold

decadent


----------



## dotty999

dented, cadet, decanted, decent

perfumery


----------



## cwwozniak

furry, frumpy, prefer, femur 

disassociated


----------



## dotty999

tossed, tasted, cosset, dossed

barristers


----------



## Gr3iz

stairs, briar, barter, resist

unencumbered


----------



## plodr

numbered, dumb, cured, mend

academic


----------



## cwwozniak

maced, media, aimed, medic

sterilized


----------



## plodr

stride, reeds, sized, seized 

masticate


----------



## Gr3iz

taste, steam, caste, items

disorganized


----------



## cwwozniak

agonized, anodized, resizing, dragons

impracticality


----------



## Gr3iz

clamp, tacitly, crimp, plait

environmental


----------



## plodr

train, viral, meant, moan

offensive


----------



## cwwozniak

envies, seven, fives, ovens
incantations


----------



## Gr3iz

sanction, taint, nation, cantons

pornography


----------



## plodr

parry, graph, prong, happy

superfluous


----------



## dotty999

flosser, fusser, louse, purse

ridiculous


----------



## cwwozniak

clouds, curious, ludicrous, disco 

profilometer


----------



## Gr3iz

meteor, promoter, filter, remote

illegalities


----------



## plodr

falls, gills, leafs, lease

contradiction


----------



## cwwozniak

contraction, tradition, condition, dictation

monetized


----------



## Gr3iz

zoned, demonize, onetime, emoted

serendipitous


----------



## cwwozniak

sounders, depression, presidents, industries

unconfirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

fumed, demon, crime, under

distressing


----------



## cwwozniak

stingers, digress, digests, resisting

duplicated


----------



## Gr3iz

cuddle, plated, dilated, detail

accessorized


----------



## cwwozniak

accessed, zeroes, desires, creases

remanufactured


----------



## plodr

fractured, framed, trued, tread

climates


----------



## cwwozniak

claims, calmest, camels, metals

discouraged


----------



## Gr3iz

discord, scourge, graded, codger

vermiculite


----------



## cwwozniak

mister, lecture, culvert, clever

sedimentary


----------



## Gr3iz

remind, tardy, sinter, merits

remonstrated


----------



## cwwozniak

demonstrate, remotes, monster, detonates

secularism


----------



## Gr3iz

muscle, scale, realism, claims

retroactivity


----------



## plodr

reactor, tractor, crave, vector

intimidating


----------



## cwwozniak

imitating, admitting, mating, dining

notwithstanding


----------



## Gr3iz

twisting, ghost, wands, dawning

performance


----------



## cwwozniak

preform, former, framer, enforcer

affirmations


----------



## Gr3iz

format, stiff, tariff, matron

libations


----------



## cwwozniak

bastion, blast, albinos, obtains 

unilaterally


----------



## plodr

alley, tally, tuna, unity

fractious


----------



## cwwozniak

factors, frost, facts, citrus

divergent


----------



## Gr3iz

grieve, drive, treeing, invert

deplorable


----------



## dotty999

pallor,paler, pleaded, belled

scribbled


----------



## Gr3iz

cribbed, slicer, rebid, dribbles

annihilated


----------



## cwwozniak

dilate, detail, inhaled, handle

meritoriously


----------



## plodr

tremors, stool, rusty, mouse

austerity


----------



## dotty999

start, trite, stray, sauté

pneumonia


----------



## plodr

prime, ramp, manor, miner

luminous


----------



## Gr3iz

minus, soul, limns, muon 

elimination


----------



## cwwozniak

ailment, anoint, nominal, mention

procrastination

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cotton, contraption, roast, point

consolidated

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

dislocated, detains, contains, scolded 

regenerates


----------



## Gr3iz

strange, renege, greater, terran

extraterrestrial


----------



## cwwozniak

extras, retreats, retailers, relaxers

resonating


----------



## Gr3iz

string, groan, reasoning, triage

magnanimous


----------



## plodr

magma, again, manna, suing

ineptitude


----------



## Gr3iz

pitied, petite, netted, detune

enhancement


----------



## cwwozniak

enchant, cement, meant, cheat

irreverently


----------



## Gr3iz

revert, livery, nerve, venter 

plagiarized


----------



## plodr

prized, glade, paled, plaid

determinate


----------



## cwwozniak

determine, detriment, detainee, mattered

plasticized


----------



## dotty999

stapled, pleads, elastic, pasted

demolished


----------



## Gr3iz

shielded, model, middle, holds

detention


----------



## cwwozniak

denote, intend, tinned, tendon

derogatory


----------



## plodr

drag, gated, tarry, grated

divergence


----------



## Gr3iz

gender, cringe, grieved, needing

sophisticated


----------



## cwwozniak

dispatches, stitches, sadistic, aspects

deconstructed


----------



## Gr3iz

conduct, trodden, street, detest

announcement


----------



## cwwozniak

amount, acute, menace, cannon

constituency


----------



## Gr3iz

stucco, cottony, stoic, noise

geostationary


----------



## plodr

strange, stage, story, ingots

propitious


----------



## cwwozniak

sprout, spirit, support, porous

verbosely


----------



## Gr3iz

veers, lover, sober, bevy

aggregation


----------



## cwwozniak

aeration, again, tagger, goner

insulated


----------



## Gr3iz

insulted, desalt, slant, dilate

monumentally


----------



## cwwozniak

molten, amount, anyone, layout

revengeful


----------



## Gr3iz

gruel, fever, lunge, renege

employment


----------



## cwwozniak

money, moment, manly, plenty

intentional


----------



## Gr3iz

intone, tenet, latent, inane

multidimensional


----------



## plodr

mental, demons, tidal, illuminates

wellspring


----------



## cwwozniak

swelling, spelling, ensign, swinger

propagandists


----------



## Gr3iz

panda, grand, passion, strand

hypertension


----------



## plodr

pension, honesty, stripe, sporty

existential


----------



## Gr3iz

sextant, listen, extent, textile

suggestion


----------



## plodr

guess, stones, sting, gusting

unaccountable


----------



## dotty999

about, cable, bleat, unable

hysterectomy


----------



## cwwozniak

mystery, cheery, stereo, stretchy 

recessionary


----------



## plodr

carry, scarey, sonar, years

indolent


----------



## Gr3iz

tiled, linen, intone, dent

uncontrolled


----------



## cwwozniak

recount, dulcet, trounced, colored

enticements


----------



## dotty999

scent, cement, teems, mints

fortification


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, affront, traffic, cotton

investigative


----------



## cwwozniak

instigate, negatives, vintages, natives

strenuously


----------



## plodr

rusty, loser, rustle, Norse

salacious


----------



## cwwozniak

class, locus, socials, casual

divestment


----------



## Gr3iz

invested, sieve, misted, detent

extraneously


----------



## cwwozniak

earnestly, external, relaxes, stony

recognizable


----------



## plodr

glare, blare, cobra, zinc

deliquesce


----------



## Gr3iz

quiesced, cede, deli, squid

terrorized


----------



## plodr

diet, treed, trod, erred

understory


----------



## Gr3iz

study, rounder, trendy, duster

acknowledged


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaned, clowned, wakened, gawked

underpasses


----------



## plodr

rasps, dupes, purses, seeds

fungicide


----------



## Gr3iz

feuding, dicing, guide, fudge

restitution


----------



## plodr

notes, rouse, tries, stunt

denomination


----------



## cwwozniak

domination, nominated, motioned, atoned

redefined


----------



## plodr

freed, fried, diner, fender

vehicular


----------



## cwwozniak

lurch, larch, chive, halve

vegetation


----------



## Gr3iz

negate, vegan, gotten, invite

importunate


----------



## cwwozniak

important, primate, remount, impure

presumptive

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

pumps, trees, vipers, must

underscore


----------



## cwwozniak

rounder, renders, scourer, resound

continuance


----------



## Gr3iz

nuance, contain, niece, tonneau 

sarcophagus


----------



## cwwozniak

coughs, chorus, across, cougars

reinvigorated


----------



## Gr3iz

engraved, vinegar, grieve, devote

interrogation


----------



## plodr

garret, trite, ring, tinting

mollycoddle


----------



## cwwozniak

melody, comedy, doomed, coldly 

sedimentary


----------



## dotty999

minted, demise, dement, demist

prolonging


----------



## Gr3iz

prong, groin, longing, rigor

crenelations


----------



## cwwozniak

relations, cleaners, reclines, container

incredulous


----------



## plodr

clues, curds, noise, clones

disrespectful


----------



## dotty999

respite, dissect, directs, crisps, spectres

posthumous


----------



## cwwozniak

stomps, stumps, shouts, mouths

undesirable


----------



## Gr3iz

blunder, unable, raised, durable

envisioned


----------



## plodr

devise, needs, vines, doves

disrespectful


----------



## dotty999

respite, fired, sprised, presides

resurfaced


----------



## cwwozniak

defaces, secured, ceased, cursed

unpopulated


----------



## Gr3iz

pupate, undulate, toppled, loupe

companionship


----------



## cwwozniak

champions, opinions, phonics, shampoo

unrequited


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt, under, reunited, turned

triathlete


----------



## dotty999

letter, litter, latter, threat


passionate


----------



## Gr3iz

spate, pasta, noise, opine

earthquakes


----------



## cwwozniak

shaker, request, quarts, equates

thunderous


----------



## Gr3iz

sounder, hunter, rusted, duster

compartmental


----------



## cwwozniak

apartment, compare, calmer, prattle

electromagnets


----------



## Gr3iz

electrons, magneto, selector, relocate

relinquished


----------



## plodr

relished, relined, squired, shield

introspective


----------



## dotty999

strive, inspect, insect, sportive

insecticide


----------



## Gr3iz

cinder, scented, indie, niece

tessellation


----------



## dotty999

tassel, elation, settles, nettles

somnambulist


----------



## Gr3iz

saint, blast, lust, maim

straightened


----------



## plodr

trends, eight, dense, tenders

neanderthal


----------



## dotty999

lathered, lathe, thread, tender

revolutions


----------



## cwwozniak

revolts, resolution, lousier, looser

behavioral


----------



## Gr3iz

labor, viral, hovel, rehab

transgression


----------



## plodr

grasses, grates, irons, stress

consequence


----------



## cwwozniak

queens, ounces, unseen, cones

supervisory


----------



## Gr3iz

viper, posse, spurs, ivory

irrelevance


----------



## plodr

reveal, clear, racer, recliner

orchestrate


----------



## Gr3iz

chaos, teacher, reaches, hotter

sandwiches


----------



## cwwozniak

winches, dances, candies, chases

pastrami

Must be getting close to lunch time. Have my mind on food.


----------



## Gr3iz

pasta, tramp, stair, impart

resourceful

I'm not so sure the system isn't taking a lunch break, too! Response time is terrible ...
(Now it's OK again ...)


----------



## cwwozniak

recourse, flours, resole, ferrous 

compounding 

Speeds seem to be OK now.


----------



## plodr

mounding, coming, dumping, coin

retinues


----------



## Gr3iz

sinter, tuner, neuters, reunite

extremities


----------



## cwwozniak

extremes, termites, emitters, mixers

diversification


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, favors, cedar, incited

embarrassment


----------



## plodr

members, streamers, barns, trees

efficacious


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe, coif, fife, scuff

entrapment


----------



## plodr

parent, tramp, pear, remnant

gentlemanly


----------



## Gr3iz

gently, mangle, nettle, legal

anticipation


----------



## cwwozniak

caption, captain, citation, action

unknowingly


----------



## Gr3iz

known, lunking, wonky, gown

trustworthiness


----------



## cwwozniak

worthier, worsted, northwest, southwest

benchmarks


----------



## Gr3iz

branch, smear, maker, harken

reactionaries


----------



## plodr

carrots, corners, strainer, roaster

relentlessly


----------



## dotty999

lesser, sellers, rents, tressel

breathless


----------



## Gr3iz

three, bless, relates, later

quarterback


----------



## dotty999

break, bucket, barter, quaker


resentment


----------



## Gr3iz

tenement, meter, reset, stent

inexcusable


----------



## dotty999

cables, sable, lines, basil

demonstrative


----------



## Gr3iz

strain, restored, mentor, invade

quarantined


----------



## plodr

quaint, detain, trained, drain

ramshackled


----------



## cwwozniak

hackles, laser, dreams, makers

solidified


----------



## Gr3iz

doilies, folded, slide, oldies

magnificently


----------



## cwwozniak

magnify, magnetic, filament, inflating

compartments


----------



## plodr

comments, stamp, tampers, tomes

solitaire


----------



## Gr3iz

trail, steal, roast, relist

reinvests


----------



## plodr

sieves, stern, never, strives

incendiary


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy, cinder, dinner, crane

repression


----------



## dotty999

persons, sprees, press, riper

educational


----------



## Gr3iz

tuned, daunt, action, located

suspenders


----------



## cwwozniak

suspends, senders, pressed, spurned

lenticular


----------



## plodr

caller, lintel, train, alert

provisions


----------



## cwwozniak

provisos, poisons, spoons, sponsor

denominators


----------



## Gr3iz

monitor, intend, restrain, stormed

disinfectant


----------



## cwwozniak

infects, fainted, indicates, dictates 

decontaminating


----------



## Gr3iz

containing, dominating, gannet, maintain

outdistance


----------



## cwwozniak

counts, dices, astound, candies

ancillary

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

call, nary, rail, rally

patchwork


----------



## dotty999

watch, chork, chop, porch

composition


----------



## Gr3iz

posit, compost, scion, motion

suffocated


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed, staffed, cuffed, douse

augmentation


----------



## Gr3iz

mention, teaming, mutate, nation

reiterated


----------



## cwwozniak

trader, tried, dieter, retired

delineation

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deletion, lineated, dateline, tinned

observation 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

observant, obtains, stoner, vibrates

parallelism


----------



## plodr

smile, mailers, realism, smell

providence


----------



## Gr3iz

voiced, driver, recode, proven

aestheticism


----------



## dotty999

thesis, matte, states, shames

gregarious


----------



## plodr

gorge, rages, eggs, rouse 

adventure


----------



## Gr3iz

tavern, denture, vented, endure

introspective


----------



## dotty999

respect, spectre, inspect, invects

contraband


----------



## plodr

brand, carbon, bract, trod

antipasto


----------



## Gr3iz

posit, toast, stain, piano

kleptomaniacal


----------



## cwwozniak

complain, compliant, alkaline, anatomic

rejuvenating


----------



## plodr

venting, venture, retain, never

reciprocal


----------



## Gr3iz

calorie, price, recalc, placer

insubordinate


----------



## cwwozniak

abodes, untried, bounders, abandons 

electioneering


----------



## Gr3iz

engineer, erection, ceiling, reelect

celebratory


----------



## dotty999

celery, orate, cobra, berate

percussion


----------



## plodr

cusps, crisps, noises, press

ambivalent


----------



## dotty999

valet, lament, mental, ambient

inflatable


----------



## Gr3iz

fable, ballet, lineal, nailable

unquestionably


----------



## plodr

stable, quasi, blunt, nation

hesitation


----------



## cwwozniak

hesitant, station, honest, theist

involuntarily


----------



## Gr3iz

ration, notary, airily, unvail 

underachiever


----------



## dotty999

archive, charred, reach, chiver

reactionary


----------



## cwwozniak

reactor, rectory, creation, cannery 

rescinded


----------



## Gr3iz

cinders, decide, screed, desire

international


----------



## cwwozniak

rational, internal, inertial, intentional


inevitable


----------



## Gr3iz

invite, table, native, bleat

indefatigable


----------



## cwwozniak

deflate, inflated, glinted, belted

fragmentation 

God morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

manage, figment, intent, reaction

beneficially

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

able, leafy, cleanly, finally

corpulent


----------



## cwwozniak

opulent, clout, pounce, counter

reproducible


----------



## Gr3iz

coupler, bodice, probe, reduce

unattractive


----------



## cwwozniak

trance, canted, uniter, activate 

challenged


----------



## plodr

hedge, changed, ledge, healed

pontificate


----------



## Gr3iz

point, incite, faint, notice

enticement


----------



## cwwozniak

eminent, mince, mitten, intent

renouncing


----------



## Gr3iz

groin, curing, recon, nonce

insemination


----------



## cwwozniak

mentions, tension, moisten, inmates

confinement


----------



## plodr

fence, meet, tine, font

lugubrious


----------



## cwwozniak

broils, grubs, blurs, blogs

entitlement


----------



## Gr3iz

tenement, mitten, linemen, element

spontaneity


----------



## cwwozniak

pointy, patients, inept, instant

scrutinized


----------



## Gr3iz

sized, curtsied, diner, turned

disinfectant


----------



## cwwozniak

decants, innate, fasten, tainted

orientation 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rotten, onion, train, notation

lawbreakers


----------



## plodr

brakes, awakes, beakers, leaks

misrepresent


----------



## Gr3iz

prism, persist, tempers, spent

temperance


----------



## plodr

tamper, pacer, meter, cramp

taciturn


----------



## cwwozniak

curtain, incur, attic, tunic

exasperating


----------



## Gr3iz

taxing, grasp, sprite, expire

underrated


----------



## cwwozniak

udder, denude, traded, darted

fermented


----------



## dotty999

rented, fender, tender, mender

supposedly


----------



## plodr

supped, posse, louse, poesy

accomodate


----------



## cwwozniak

maced, coated, comet, mecca

frostbitten


----------



## Gr3iz

first, rotten, bittern, strife

camaraderie


----------



## cwwozniak

carried, married, maced, creamed

reflectivity


----------



## Gr3iz

levity, trice, cleft, retile

triumphantly


----------



## plodr

party, print, trial, hunt

upholstery


----------



## Gr3iz

story, shout, poster, reply

reactionary


----------



## cwwozniak

reactor, trainer, contrary, canary 

inundated


----------



## Gr3iz

tuned, detain, nude, dined

counterpoint


----------



## cwwozniak

pointer, continue, picture, protect

recuperating


----------



## plodr

parting, print, create, grain

upholstery


----------



## dotty999

another upholstery? 

story, shout, poster, reply


----------



## cwwozniak

I guess this game got reupholstered. 

We need a new word from you, Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

oh heck! 

supercilious


----------



## plodr

Sorry. That's what happens when I forget to cross off a word I've used!

cusps, soups, curses, lisps

headstone


----------



## cwwozniak

headset, stoned, atones, sheet

shareholders


----------



## Gr3iz

shards, solder, harsher, leader

overextended


----------



## cwwozniak

extender, exerted, devoted, detox 

vegetables


----------



## dotty999

begat, stable, gables, bevels

sharpeners


----------



## Gr3iz

reshape, phases, share, harness

renouncement


----------



## dotty999

nounce, cement, tonne, rennet

congregation


----------



## plodr

nation, toner, inert, cigar

immortal


----------



## cwwozniak

immoral, tailor, molar, omit

nudiustertian


----------



## Gr3iz

nudist, student, tundra, insider

celestially


----------



## cwwozniak

cells, lastly, latices, castle

singularity


----------



## Gr3iz

gusty, linguist, ruling, truly

confectionery


----------



## dotty999

infect, connector, conceit, finery

obtrusively


----------



## plodr

obtusely, blustery, blister, stove

evocative


----------



## cwwozniak

active, votive, voice, covet

necessities


----------



## plodr

cities, scents, nieces, steins

magnanimous


----------



## cwwozniak

amusing, moaning, mansion, naming

expandable


----------



## dotty999

panda, bland, bleed, blade

memorials


----------



## Coco767

Apple,Orange,peach,Nectar


----------



## dotty999

Coco, the aim of the game is to make words from the previous poster's word so you need to use those letters


----------



## cwwozniak

lemons, morals, immoral, simmer


reactivated


----------



## dotty999

deviate, direct, vacated, riveted

promotional


----------



## plodr

potion, portal, tramp, lotion

perfidious


----------



## plodr

I guess no one likes my word
prod, ford, soup, pose, prof, duos

next word: propensity


----------



## cwwozniak

trippy, sprint, pointers, snippy 

lachanophobia


----------



## plodr

loop, chap, chop, chain

antipathy


----------



## cwwozniak

apathy, patty, panty, paint

grouches


----------



## dotty999

chores, rouches, chugs, hours

conductors


----------



## cwwozniak

conducts, doctors, rounds, roust

calcified


----------



## dotty999

field, flaccid, faced, filed

barometer


----------



## plodr

barter, tome, tram, breem

sentient


----------



## dotty999

stein, tints, stent, teens

periodical


----------



## cwwozniak

copied, dicier, placed, cored

mentholated

Hello Dotty!


----------



## plodr

mental, dental, theme, donate

sarcastic


----------



## cwwozniak

arctic, racists, crass, carts

tryptophan


----------



## dotty999

trophy, orphan, happy, potty

terminology


Happy Thanksgiving Chuck!


----------



## plodr

igloo, minor, gloomy, trim

opprobrious


----------



## cwwozniak

porous, prior, burps, purrs 

reapplication

Hi Dotty. Thank you for the Thanksgiving Day greeting. Is there a similar day in the UK?


----------



## Gr3iz

applicator, reaction, clapper, pelican 

knowledgeable


----------



## cwwozniak

belonged, weekend, weakened, bondage

preoccupied


----------



## plodr

copper, priced, rude, pride

voiceless


----------



## Gr3iz

solves, cloves, slice, coils

incontinent


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> porous, prior, burps, purrs
> 
> reapplication
> 
> Hi Dotty. Thank you for the Thanksgiving Day greeting. Is there a similar day in the UK?


We also have a Thanksgiving celebration we call a harvest festival Chuck


----------



## plodr

coin, intent, tint, none

departure


----------



## Gr3iz

repeat, trued, predate, ardure 

specialized


----------



## cwwozniak

seized, capsized, pleased, placed

partitioned


----------



## dotty999

parted, patter, potted, rationed

overcooked


----------



## cwwozniak

rocked, revoked, recede, covered

blatherskite

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

skitter, bathers, tethers, slather

catchments

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

catches, caches, matches, cheats

reservoirs


----------



## dotty999

servers, rovers, revers, severs

beverages


----------



## cwwozniak

graves, braves, grease, beavers

catchphrase


----------



## dotty999

charters, cheats, phaser, chapters

incontinent


----------



## cwwozniak

intent, innocent, intention, content

transcript


----------



## plodr

past, scant, prints, stain

considerable


----------



## Gr3iz

render, corned, blender, braise

friendless


----------



## dotty999

endless, defers, lessens, lesser

distortions


----------



## plodr

dirt, doors, rind, roost

preeminent


----------



## dotty999

prime, preen, minter, temper

jocularity


----------



## Gr3iz

jolt, clarity, ocular, trial

representational


----------



## cwwozniak

sentinel, protester, planets, national

thumbscrew


----------



## plodr

stew, chums, strum, brews 

confluence


----------



## cwwozniak

flounce, funnel, uncle, fence


grandchildren


----------



## dotty999

chagrin, errand, charred, gander

fastidiously


----------



## cwwozniak

satisfy, layouts, daily, adults

fortitude


----------



## plodr

ford, dour, trod, ride

consternation


----------



## cwwozniak

containers, constrain, retains, cartoons

removable


----------



## plodr

blare, blame, lover, marble

serendipity


----------



## Gr3iz

spidery, trend, piety, respite

happenstance


----------



## cwwozniak

patches, shape, cheapest, penchant 

randomness


----------



## Gr3iz

dress, manners, snored, remand

destination


----------



## cwwozniak

stationed, stained, antidote, anointed

departures


----------



## Gr3iz

purest, drapes, tread, strap

existentially


----------



## dotty999

latently, senility, textiles, saintly


comparisons


----------



## plodr

compass, sprains, spoons, scamps

apoplectic


----------



## dotty999

lactic, poetical, optical, topical

abolishing


----------



## cwwozniak

bashing, goblins, aligns, sibling

prohibiting


----------



## Gr3iz

probing, inhibit, throb, orbiting

championship


----------



## dotty999

campions, chamois, shipman, masonic


battlements


----------



## plodr

blames, blast, steam, tablets

histrionic


----------



## cwwozniak

historic, choirs, snitch, notch

repeatable


----------



## Gr3iz

rebel, pleat, treble, apart

envelopment


----------



## cwwozniak

envelope, element, elopement, lemon

enshrouded


----------



## dotty999

resounded, endorsed, hundreds, ensured

deliverance


Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dancer, devein, reveler, deceiver

ultimately

Hi Dotty!


----------



## plodr

melt, mull, team, late

chronicle


----------



## dotty999

chlorine, cornice, helicon, chronic

platforms


----------



## Gr3iz

splat, from, lamp, tramp

indecisive


----------



## cwwozniak

devices, denies, divines, inside

decoupled


----------



## plodr

coupe, doped, deed, ceded

ingratiate


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrate, again, rating, treating

automatically


----------



## Gr3iz

totally, clout, atomic, malt

increasingly


----------



## cwwozniak

glances, cleaning, reclining, yearnings

unfurled


----------



## plodr

flue, fuel, duel, dune

ungainly


----------



## Gr3iz

lung, gaily, nail, gunny 

sensational


----------



## cwwozniak

national, seasonal, tensions, steins

resinous


----------



## dotty999

sinus, rouses, reins, rinses

bedecked


----------



## cwwozniak

beck, ceded, deed, eked

slovenly


----------



## dotty999

ovens, lovely, yells, voles

conviction


----------



## plodr

notion, noon, coin, coot

abutment


----------



## cwwozniak

butte, mutant, butane, matte

devotional


----------



## plodr

tonal, novel, lined, loaned

impractical


----------



## cwwozniak

impart, acclaim, lactic, martial 

completed


----------



## Gr3iz

clomped, teed, demote, pole

festivities


----------



## cwwozniak

festive, sieves, visits, testifies

fragmented


----------



## dotty999

granted, farmer, remand, ferment

conclusive


----------



## Gr3iz

occlusive, voice, sconce, evils

desecration


----------



## dotty999

creations, cartons, directs, secret

pantomimes


----------



## Gr3iz

panties, stomp, mains, tommies

enterprising


----------



## plodr

stripe, presenting, preens, grist

metanoia


----------



## Gr3iz

main, team, note, item

deliverables


----------



## cwwozniak

delivers, livable, disable, drivable 

receivables


----------



## plodr

slaves, cables, levers, relives

marooned


----------



## cwwozniak

modern, dream, moored, roomed

shipwrecked


----------



## plodr

chides, whispered, pride, disk

licentious


----------



## cwwozniak

clones, clients, locust, uncles

debauched


----------



## plodr

beached, baud, deed, head

invitational


----------



## dotty999

latin, titian, tonal, vital

statistician


----------



## cwwozniak

attains, stains, static, taints 

numerophobia


----------



## plodr

phone, number, hamper, prime

lilliputian


----------



## cwwozniak

plain, input, paint, initial

rowdiness


----------



## plodr

dress, rows, winds, diners

preserved


----------



## dotty999

perverse, reversed, speered, perved

dismounted


----------



## plodr

dims, timed, mounded, smite

remorseful


----------



## dotty999

former, femurs, lemurs, morsel

convoluting


----------



## cwwozniak

counting, tooling, voting, unclog

thoughtfulness


----------



## dotty999

gusset, guests, unless, engulfs

mechanical


----------



## plodr

chain, claim, machine, amen

precocious


----------



## dotty999

precious, crocus, rouse, score

testemonial


----------



## Gr3iz

melon, stamen, listen, talent

aristocratic


----------



## cwwozniak

artistic, tractors, traitors, static

hydrostatic


----------



## dotty999

shard, short, drastic, dotty 

germinated


----------



## Gr3iz

merged, detain, trading, grated

ungrateful


----------



## cwwozniak

tangle, flaunt, granule, neutral

accomplish


----------



## plodr

polish, camp, champ, coils

assertive


----------



## dotty999

serves, asset, strives, tasers, 

pantaloons


----------



## Gr3iz

saloon, plant, talons, also

tenderness


----------



## cwwozniak

tenders, trends, dessert, steered


astonished


----------



## plodr

stoned, shied, shades, heads

elucidate


----------



## cwwozniak

elude, deuce, delicate, elated

interpret


----------



## dotty999

inept, tripe, preen, retire

vocalises


----------



## plodr

voices, caves, loses, class

nescient


----------



## Gr3iz

scent, incense, tines, nest

creditworthy


----------



## cwwozniak

worthier, twitchy, chowder, directory

undocumented


----------



## plodr

comet, dunce, donut, cement

irascible


----------



## Gr3iz

braise, cabler, scribe, races

Christmastime


----------



## plodr

charms, mister, crimes, hammers

overspend (along with the Christmas theme)


----------



## Gr3iz

proven, droves, spore, redoes

investigated


----------



## plodr

vetted, ingested, staged, veined

ostracize


----------



## Gr3iz

craze, recoat, coaster, trice

beneficial


----------



## cwwozniak

finial, cable, cabin, belief

assistive


----------



## Gr3iz

stave, visit, tase, vise

definitive


----------



## cwwozniak

define, divine, finite, invited

responsive


----------



## plodr

sieves, press, prone, never

solstice


----------



## cwwozniak

closets, closest, slices, stoic 


celebration


----------



## dotty999

creation, ration, elation, reaction

vegetarian


----------



## plodr

given, grave, vintage, train

honorable


----------



## Gr3iz

blah, loaner, hoar, rehab

spreadsheet


----------



## cwwozniak

depress, pressed, threads, phases

databases


----------



## bobc

data, base, beast, stab

fluff


----------



## cwwozniak

bobc said:


> fluff


???

I challenge you, bobc, to come up with two more English language words of 3 or more letters besides *flu *and *luff*.


----------



## bobc

fulf (see urban dictionary), ulff (scandinavial surname), luff (as in sailing), fluf (textile)

Sorry - I couldn't resist it!

Here's a more acceptable new word:
accension


----------



## cwwozniak

cocaine, canines, oceans, concise 

defeatist 

Fulf, LoL.


----------



## plodr

feast, deaf, fist, feted 

colloquial


----------



## cwwozniak

quill, quail, local, call

shorter


----------



## Gr3iz

horse, those, sorter, resort

shipment


----------



## cwwozniak

shine, pints, times, stein

assortment


----------



## plodr

tress, roast, manors, stream

anchovies


----------



## Gr3iz

chives, nachos, shone, haven

celebrations


----------



## dotty999

reactions, batons, berates, creations

superstition


----------



## plodr

stent, prose, sprouts, sprints

champagne


----------



## Gr3iz

change, panache, manage, peach

merriment


----------



## cwwozniak

trimmer, timer, miter, meter

noisemaker


----------



## dotty999

smoker, moniker, solemn, sneaker

resolution


----------



## Gr3iz

stein, result, lotion, tuner

blueprint


----------



## dotty999

brine, blurt, lupin, erupt

causeway


----------



## plodr

yeas, case, cays, yews

recondite


----------



## Gr3iz

recited, trice, once, dicer

formulated


----------



## cwwozniak

recited, encoder, erection, oriented

lambasted


----------



## Gr3iz

blasted, malted, tables, stead

relational


----------



## plodr

rational, ration, later, trial

insightful


----------



## Gr3iz

nights, flight, flushing, sting

premonition


----------



## cwwozniak

emotion, promotion, promote, monitor

foreshadow


----------



## dotty999

shades, washer, shared, wafers

concoctions


----------



## Gr3iz

cocoon, scion, notion, scoot

miraculous


----------



## cwwozniak

curious, claims, amours, musical

inexplicable


----------



## plodr

excel, axle, clip, bell

realistic


----------



## Gr3iz

relist, trace, stair, elastic

parades


----------



## cwwozniak

drapes, parsed, spread, spared 

internship


----------



## plodr

stripe, inner, thine, prints

timorous


----------



## cwwozniak

riotous, motors, trims, truism

cultivate


----------



## dotty999

vital, clave, alive, active

abominable


----------



## Gr3iz

mobile, nibble, blame, amiable

confidential


----------



## cwwozniak

confined, detain, denial, contained

salivating


----------



## plodr

living, saving, salting, gains

affinity


----------



## cwwozniak

nifty, faint, taffy, fifty

insoluble


----------



## dotty999

insole, bison, bulls, bells

primitive


----------



## plodr

prime, trim, privet, tripe

prescient


----------



## Gr3iz

sprite, creeps, recent, present

absolutely


----------



## plodr

stole, bully, style, blast

protagonist


----------



## cwwozniak

sprain, groins, potting, sporting

character


----------



## dotty999

charter, heart, racer, carter

sportsman


----------



## plodr

spam, stamps, Romans, straps

reconnoiter


----------



## dotty999

cornet, recoin, retire, tonner

sacrificed


----------



## cwwozniak

fairies, dairies, farces, faired

introduce

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

inductor, doctrine, courted, routine

whimsically

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

whimsy, chilly, wails, calmly 

retraction


----------



## dotty999

reaction, traction, rotten, carter

pugnacious


----------



## cwwozniak

causing, spacing, posing, panics

escapist


----------



## Gr3iz

space, paste, cist, tape

industrialist


----------



## plodr

strand, straits, until, drains

grandeur


----------



## cwwozniak

grander, gerund, danger, under

interlude


----------



## plodr

tree, diner, runt, rind

camphor


----------



## cwwozniak

champ, chomp, cramp, march

overflowing


----------



## Gr3iz

flowering, glower, woven, reflow

hypodermic


----------



## plodr

chomp, crime, hydro, prime

terpenoid


----------



## cwwozniak

printed, pointed, dieter, pioneer

reparation


----------



## dotty999

ration, entrap, anterior, terrapin

persuades


----------



## Gr3iz

reuses, spade, purse, drapes

eventualities


----------



## cwwozniak

events, ventilates, levitates, insulate

stunningly


----------



## plodr

sting, snug, ugly, glints 

obdurate


----------



## dotty999

bated, board, trade, brute

whimsical


----------



## Gr3iz

swim, claim, wash, mach

livelihood


----------



## cwwozniak

lived, hooved, hello, oiled

underutilized


----------



## plodr

ruled, tried, dined, lined

audacious


----------



## Gr3iz

audio, scad, cud, dais

interpretive


----------



## plodr

never, printer, retire, prevent

pelotons


----------



## cwwozniak

stoop, spool, slope, loosen

recognition


----------



## plodr

coin, tire, crone, ignite

equivocal


----------



## cwwozniak

equal, voice, quail, clove

replacement


----------



## Gr3iz

planet, cremate, temper, lament

redecorated


----------



## cwwozniak

coated, receded, derated, decoder

meteoric


----------



## Gr3iz

timer, remit, metric, crime

developmental


----------



## cwwozniak

elopement, envelope, elevated, lemonade

ratchets


----------



## Gr3iz

chart, stretch, taser, arches

escarpment


----------



## cwwozniak

carpets, escape, tempers, tampers

elevations


----------



## Gr3iz

stave, elation, events, listen

grotesque


----------



## cwwozniak

grouts, queer, quotes, grouse 


triptychs


----------



## plodr

strip, pity, chips, ship

canonize


----------



## Gr3iz

canoe, zone, anon, nine

provisional


----------



## cwwozniak

proviso, soprano, pavilion, anvils

deplored


----------



## Gr3iz

repel, doled, leper. elder

electromagnetic


----------



## cwwozniak

electronic, geometric, contract, contrite

attraction


----------



## plodr

carton, rant, tartan, trio

compendium


----------



## Gr3iz

moped, ounce, medium, pound

dipterous


----------



## cwwozniak

proudest, poured, tribes, prides 

gratified


----------



## plodr

grated, fired, frigate, frigid

phalanxes


----------



## cwwozniak

planes, panels, axes, heals

squadrons


----------



## Gr3iz

quads, adorn, dross, roan

vulnerable


----------



## cwwozniak

level, enable, unravel, beaver

beholden


----------



## dotty999

blend, behold, heed, held

character


----------



## cwwozniak

charter, tracer, trachea, cheat

nebulizers


----------



## plodr

blues, blurs, seize, liners

servitude


----------



## dotty999

sever, terse, duets, virus

frontline


----------



## cwwozniak

finer, liner, tonier, flier

indentured


----------



## dotty999

dented, intended, denture, trident

possibility


----------



## cwwozniak

possibly, tipsy, pistols, spoils

revelations


----------



## plodr

reveal, trails, events, never

baffling


----------



## Gr3iz

gaff, flab, bling, gain

persnickety


----------



## plodr

snicker, pieces, sticky, present

vampires


----------



## dotty999

varies, mires, paver, ravers

resigned


----------



## Gr3iz

designer, grind, resend, singed

afternoon


----------



## cwwozniak

atone, footer, afoot, nonfat

encountered


----------



## dotty999

courted, entered, centered, recounted

whimsically


----------



## Gr3iz

chilly, slaw, whims, lash

forethought


----------



## plodr

foot, thug, thou, tore

burdensome


----------



## cwwozniak

bounders, sounder, mouser, rounds

riveting


----------



## Gr3iz

tiring, given, reign, vein

regretfully


----------



## cwwozniak

feller, gleeful, truly, truer 

boundaries


----------



## Gr3iz

rebound, braids, board, under

reasonably


----------



## cwwozniak

arson, loaners, belays, baloney 

frailty


----------



## plodr

fail, trail, trial, fray

amicable


----------



## cwwozniak

amiable, camel, climb, blame

revamped


----------



## Gr3iz

deprave, repave, damper, armed

inculpated


----------



## plodr

plated, clean, plaid, punted

patronize


----------



## Gr3iz

prize, parent, pointer, apron

disappointment


----------



## cwwozniak

appointments, pointed, painted, meditation

interwoven


----------



## plodr

view, teen, inert, voter

grudging


----------



## cwwozniak

urging, grind, during, dung

obscured


----------



## Gr3iz

curbed, scour, douser, source

distinguished


----------



## cwwozniak

disgusted, disguised, designs, hinted

flagpole


----------



## plodr

flog, flap, pale, gulp

elucidate


----------



## cwwozniak

dulcet, deuce, tailed, elude

fasteners


----------



## Gr3iz

faster, stern, feast, taser

acclimatize


----------



## plodr

amaze, climate, limit, cleat

grasping


----------



## Gr3iz

spring, parsing, gaping, raging

commercialize


----------



## plodr

claim, zeal, clear, morale

bellicose


----------



## Gr3iz

bellies, libel, cello, close

prescription


----------



## cwwozniak

precision, prospect, stopper, stripper

medically


----------



## Gr3iz

medal, calmly, daily, laced

proficiency


----------



## plodr

prey, fine, crop, piney 

demonstrate


----------



## cwwozniak

donate, detonate, monster, moderate

protesting


----------



## plodr

presto, rotting, priest, ports

tenderfoot


----------



## dotty999

fender, tooted, footed, fonder

reversing


----------



## Gr3iz

severing, verse, grieves, never

perchance


----------



## cwwozniak

preach, cheapen, cheaper, cache 

authorized


----------



## plodr

heart, death, dearth, Ritz

unabashed


----------



## cwwozniak

based, husband, bushed, shade

abrasives


----------



## Gr3iz

brave, raise, sabre, varies

assortment


----------



## cwwozniak

steams, storms, matters, stoners

absconded


----------



## plodr

scone, bonded, beacons, cabs

imposing


----------



## dotty999

moping, nosing, pings, mosing

insulting


----------



## cwwozniak

linings, lusting, uniting, tuning

respected


----------



## Gr3iz

creed, erected, speed, recede

sentimentality


----------



## cwwozniak

intimately, eliminates, instantly, ailments 

dumbfounded


----------



## plodr

funded, dude, mounded, bound

periodical


----------



## cwwozniak

replica, police, placed, placid

resonated


----------



## dotty999

reason, deters, tended, tears

resounded


----------



## plodr

rounded, nosed, dunes, sour

automobile


----------



## dotty999

tumble, bloat, built, blame

suspenders


----------



## Gr3iz

purse, dress, spenders, super

unforgettable


----------



## cwwozniak

flange, lounger, butter, fortunate

tailoring


----------



## Gr3iz

trailing, gator, glint, tiring

capitalized


----------



## plodr

pail, tiled, ditz, clap

congruent


----------



## cwwozniak

counter, gunner, trounce, grout

posterior


----------



## Gr3iz

repost, prior, strop, torpor

restitution


----------



## plodr

noise, riots, stein, rouse 

churlish


----------



## Gr3iz

crush, such, hush, rich

eligibility


----------



## cwwozniak

belly, bilge, glibly, billet

contenders


----------



## plodr

scent, cedes, trees, scorned 

empathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

champ, pitch, meet, tacit

challenging


----------



## dotty999

changing, calling, haggle, clanging

beautician


----------



## cwwozniak

cabinet, butane, incubate, tuba

hairpieces


----------



## dotty999

herpes, sharp, pairs, arches

enchanted


----------



## cwwozniak

teach, hated, detach, canted 

mystified


----------



## plodr

defy, fist, misty, smite 

doggerel


----------



## dotty999

reel, geld, gold, ogled

affirmed


----------



## cwwozniak

fired, differ, miffed, farmed 

detergents


----------



## dotty999

regents, deters, rented, greets

belittled


----------



## Gr3iz

belted, title, libel, debt

turbocharged


----------



## cwwozniak

charger, grated, budget, router

surfactants


----------



## plodr

facts, scant, trusts, stunts

sandcastle


----------



## dotty999

dances, stands, scant, scandal

stalemate


----------



## Gr3iz

metal, latte, tamales, steal

reconstruction


----------



## cwwozniak

occurs, counters, incurs, crustier 

herbivores


----------



## dotty999

verse, herbs, hives, heroes

betrayals


----------



## cwwozniak

blaster, belays, abreast, layers

attributation


----------



## dotty999

baton, ration, brain, button

aggravation


----------



## cwwozniak

vigor, train, variant, voting

catapulted


----------



## plodr

paled, teal, plated, dual

recidivate


----------



## dotty999

raved, drive, craved, divert

philosophy


----------



## Gr3iz

spoil, sloppy, hippy, posh

rhododendron


----------



## cwwozniak

honored, honed, rodeo, order

saturated


----------



## dotty999

started, ratted, rutted, stated



pedometer


----------



## cwwozniak

metered, deeper, ported, remoted 

diversified


----------



## plodr

sieve, fives, fried, served

subtitled


----------



## cwwozniak

subtle, bustled, titles, stilted

backscratcher


----------



## dotty999

archers, sacked, backers, breaks

submissive


----------



## cwwozniak

sieves, misses, misuse, vibes

domination


----------



## Gr3iz

minion, donation, timid, nomad

strategically


----------



## plodr

gallery, cigars, cellars, stray

quotable


----------



## cwwozniak

quote, equal, about, bloat

contracted


----------



## Gr3iz

detract, cotter, notated, trance

Reputation


----------



## cwwozniak

eruption, pointer, putter punter

orangish


----------



## Gr3iz

shoring, groan, organ, garish

intellectual


----------



## cwwozniak

tactile, uncle, nettle, lettuce 

condiment


----------



## dotty999

minted, codent coned, coined, 

refreshed


----------



## plodr

frees, here, shed, deer

misanthrope


----------



## dotty999

stripe, thrones, panthers, mothers


perspective


----------



## Gr3iz

respective, petter, viper, perspire

hypochondriac


----------



## cwwozniak

candy, accordion, harpoon, raccoon

percolated


----------



## dotty999

relocated, pelted, plated, prated

dislocation


----------



## cwwozniak

locations, lotions, stoical, diction

demystifying


----------



## dotty999

destiny, defying, misting dingy

fabrication


----------



## plodr

faction, fraction, borne, carton

sycophant


----------



## cwwozniak

psycho, chaps, pasty, snatch

gravitate


----------



## Gr3iz

rivet, grate, target, variate 

interpretation


----------



## dotty999

retain, petition, printer, pattern


fermentation


----------



## cwwozniak

manner, informant, foreman, fireman

entanglement


----------



## plodr

gleam, meant, tent, mental

invincible


----------



## cwwozniak

civil, incline, liven, vice

retrieving


----------



## Gr3iz

riveting, grieve, tiger, veering

listening


----------



## dotty999

stings, linens, singlet, tingles

charismatic


----------



## plodr

charts, charms, maths, trims

ruminate


----------



## Gr3iz

nature, minute, train, ruin

hospitable


----------



## cwwozniak

hospital, hostile, stable, pastel

virtuoso


----------



## plodr

tours, ours, rust, roust 

melancholy


----------



## cwwozniak

hymnal, cleanly, lemony, calmly

harboring


----------



## plodr

bring, hang, roaring, barn

cumbersome


----------



## Gr3iz

bummer, crumbs, somber, member

delicateness


----------



## cwwozniak

declines, teased, lasers, candies

flavoring


----------



## dotty999

loving, raving, fling, faring

sunstroke

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

strokes, rouses, stones, stunk

overpowered

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

drover, proved, revered, powder

transferred


----------



## Gr3iz

fastener, defer, retread, strand

encapsulated


----------



## cwwozniak

speculated, candles, pulsed, upscaled

invocations


----------



## plodr

cast, vain, noons, stain

hyperbole


----------



## Gr3iz

probe, holey, repel, bole

pornographic


----------



## cwwozniak

gopher, chopping, cropping, charring

longshoreman


----------



## Gr3iz

mangler, loose, shone, horseman

catapulted


----------



## plodr

decal, plated, data, clap

bamboozled


----------



## dotty999

blazed, boozed, blamed, dabbled

fictitious


----------



## cwwozniak

stout, scout, outfits, focus

republics


----------



## Gr3iz

pubic, superb, rubies, club

stairwell


----------



## cwwozniak

wells, wallets, waiters, retail

bipartisan


----------



## dotty999

spartan, stain, brains, pairs

eloquently


----------



## Gr3iz

quote, telly, queenly, lonely

repercussion


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, processor, conspire, spices

distorted


----------



## Gr3iz

storied, rioted, tried, trots

insistence


----------



## dotty999

scents, entices, steins, tenses

methodical


----------



## plodr

calm, hamlet, decal, modal

corroborate


----------



## Gr3iz

carrot, boater, rotor, trace

exorcism


----------



## cwwozniak

remix, mixers, comers, miser

alderman


----------



## Gr3iz

laden, dream, male, near

spherically


----------



## cwwozniak

chills, chilly, spiral, cheaply

achromatic


----------



## Gr3iz

aromatic, chroma, macho, roach

commentary


----------



## cwwozniak

momentary, money, trance, romance

negligible


----------



## Gr3iz

eligible, gleen, billing, bilge 

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

nastiest, tastiest, nuttiest, tootsies

languishes


----------



## Gr3iz

slang, gushes, healing, leash

developmental


----------



## plodr

dental, moved, meant, polled

calliope


----------



## Gr3iz

place, lapel, pail, cello

exigencies


----------



## cwwozniak

excise, genies, since, nieces 

prolification


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, capon, fiction, location

overtures


----------



## dotty999

overt, reverts, stover, strove

replenish


----------



## cwwozniak

ripen, helpers, pliers, spline

cohabitation


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhhh, Dotty? You forgot something ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'd better start again oopsy!

habitat, chant, hitch, cotton


draconian


----------



## Gr3iz

drain, cord, icon, anon

absolution


----------



## cwwozniak

about, snail, unbolts, obtains 

monotheism


----------



## Gr3iz

monies, shone, them, motion

suggestively


----------



## cwwozniak

veggies, sleety, gutless, ugliest

meaningful


----------



## Gr3iz

flume, gleam, fueling, naming

hydrogenated


----------



## plodr

donated, harden, trendy, throng

whittling


----------



## Gr3iz

whiting, glint, hitting, thing

precipice


----------



## cwwozniak

recipe, pierce, creep, price

displeasing


----------



## Gr3iz

pleadings, lisping, singed, glide

misappropriated


----------



## plodr

prior, strep, stamp, dreams

falsehood


----------



## dotty999

shelf, floods, loose, heals

disgusting


----------



## plodr

dusting, sting, stung, sings

tragedies


----------



## Gr3iz

staged, great, ridge, dirge

reapportioned


----------



## plodr

rationed, porter, deport, need

splinter


----------



## cwwozniak

spline, pliers, priest, ripens

resilience


----------



## Gr3iz

silencer, relies, clear, encase

catastrophe


----------



## dotty999

taster, caters, cotters, hearts

flamboyancy


----------



## cwwozniak

balmy, fancy, focal, balcony

popularity


----------



## dotty999

polar, pupil, parity, lippy

contestants

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

constant, stance, attest, nascent

equivocally

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

valley, volley, quell, lacey

odiferous

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dries, four, roof, sore

extenuating


----------



## plodr

exit, taxing, texting, tuning

penitent


----------



## Gr3iz

tenet, petit, intent, nine

warranted


----------



## dotty999

wanted, ranted, errant, warren

complication

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

compaction, clinic, location, tonic

memorization


----------



## cwwozniak

roommate, motorize, notarize, monitor 

birthplace


----------



## Gr3iz

bather, trice, lathe, pearl 

equipment


----------



## plodr

quiet, quite, teen, time

assembler


----------



## cwwozniak

rambles, marbles, sealers, blames

compiler


----------



## Gr3iz

plier, clop, comer, romp

languages


----------



## dotty999

gauges, slags, slang, lunges

fragments


----------



## Gr3iz

strange, faster, manger, magnet

unbearably


----------



## cwwozniak

rabble, rubber, abbey, barely

negativity


----------



## plodr

nativity, gait, vitae, tine

gerrymander


----------



## cwwozniak

merry, ranger, derange, menage

hornswoggled


----------



## dotty999

swords, swooned, dongles, noose

vernacular


----------



## cwwozniak

unclear, nuclear, value, curry
Hi, Dotty!

recursive


----------



## Gr3iz

recurve, server, revise, virus

potentially


----------



## plodr

alley, planet, title, pilot, 

untenable


----------



## Gr3iz

tunable, blunt, unable, leant

delectable


----------



## cwwozniak

deletable, cabled, belated, elected

capriciously


----------



## Gr3iz

succor, piously, carpi, lousy

inelegantly


----------



## cwwozniak

legality, gently, leaning, lineage

indestructible


----------



## plodr

belted, cubed, rusted, titled

endorsed


----------



## dotty999

sender, rends, sodden, reddens

theatrical


----------



## Gr3iz

racial, cheat, later, threat

alphabetize


----------



## plodr

phablet, pleat, zeal, tile

transport


----------



## Gr3iz

stator, parrot, toast, rants

graduation


----------



## cwwozniak

gradation, trudge, danger, again

misguided


----------



## Gr3iz

guise, smidge, dude, muse

informative


----------



## cwwozniak

formation, emotive, favorite, remain 

retroactively


----------



## Gr3iz

reactively, retract, levitate, voice

inadequacy


----------



## plodr

quad, dune, candy, deny

transport


----------



## Gr3iz

toast, rants, strap, parrot

consequently


----------



## plodr

acckkk, I see I did transport twice on this page. Sorry. 

consent, steel, quest, clues

misogynous


----------



## Gr3iz

snowy, sinus, mossy, mousing

escalation


----------



## cwwozniak

closet, cleans, incest, section

unscrupulous


----------



## Gr3iz

lupus, spun, plus, scour

confidentiality


----------



## plodr

contain, dental, nifty, flinty

lineament


----------



## Gr3iz

mental, linen, lament, team

curvaceous


----------



## HOBOcs

cover, race, saucer, soccer

supernatural


----------



## Gr3iz

returns, spurt, prenatal, taper

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

snouts, steins, statutes, atones 

incrementally


----------



## Gr3iz

inclement, cremate, latent, menially 

daguerreotype


----------



## cwwozniak

retyped, prouder, grated, portrayed

photographic


----------



## Gr3iz

patch, chop, topic, tragic

anachronistic


----------



## plodr

chains, roast, torch, thin

apocryphal


----------



## Gr3iz

crappy, roach, harpy, larch

masticated


----------



## cwwozniak

masted, acids, stated, dictates

melodrama


----------



## Gr3iz

malade, dream, remold, aroma

technicians


----------



## cwwozniak

chains, chances, stench, accents

badmouths


----------



## Gr3iz

thumb, doubt, shout, baud

residential


----------



## cwwozniak

denials, dieter, trained, retained 

commercial


----------



## Gr3iz

comical, calmer, malice, relic

malfunctioning


----------



## cwwozniak

auctioning, flaunting, flaming, confining

antiquities


----------



## Gr3iz

quantities, stint, unite, aunties

securities


----------



## plodr

cures, crusts, curses, sites

sartorial


----------



## Gr3iz

roast, lariat, altar, stair

disappointment


----------



## plodr

damps, stamp, spinet, spotted

maniacal


----------



## cwwozniak

animal, manic, claim, almanac

disreputable


----------



## dotty999

stable, dispute, rebut, prised

disfunctional


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, cloud, slain, lions

hyperactive


----------



## cwwozniak

reactive, chapter, preachy, teacher

microwave


----------



## HOBOcs

crime, crow, crave, voice

celebrity


----------



## dotty999

beery, leery, biter,celery

condoned


----------



## cwwozniak

conned, coded, donned, condo

residuals


----------



## plodr

dress, rules, deals, rude

laughable


----------



## Gr3iz

gluable, bugle, hale, label

supersonic


----------



## cwwozniak

persons, process, princes, pounces

ultraviolet


----------



## Gr3iz

travel,vault, allot, rivulet

conversationalist


----------



## cwwozniak

colonies, victories, revisions, classier

insurable


----------



## Gr3iz

blues, unable, liner, rebar

stomachache


----------



## cwwozniak

coaches, matches, cheats, chaste

indigestible


----------



## Gr3iz

sibling, binge, ingest, glide

hyperextended


----------



## cwwozniak

pretended, expended, trended, retyped

detoxifying


----------



## Gr3iz

fixing, tidying, fond, defy

problematic


----------



## cwwozniak

climate, becalm, trample, polite

unsympathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

timpany, cause, empathy, music

disturbance


----------



## plodr

distance, breads, stride, sunder

prophets


----------



## Gr3iz

trophe, short, hopper, repost

exhilaration


----------



## plodr

heart, north, their, axle

thunderous


----------



## Gr3iz

roust, southern, hosted, torus 

flagellation


----------



## dotty999

gallon, elation, felon, fillet

premonition


----------



## Gr3iz

monitor, prone, intone, notion

medications


----------



## TheGingerNinja

cation, action, acid, casino

polychromatic


----------



## Gr3iz

macro, crotch, topic, lymph

systemically


----------



## cwwozniak

metallic, climates, calmly, stymie 

contemporary

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

party, corner, mentor, torpor

incremental

Same to you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

climate, cremate, manner, retail

astounding


----------



## Gr3iz

standing, daunting, gonads, toad

vegetarian


----------



## cwwozniak

vegan, regain, ingrate, veteran

viciousness


----------



## Gr3iz

vices, scion, covens, unless

interpersonal


----------



## plodr

plains, terrain, sport, elation

garrulous


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar, solar, soul, slur

metropolitan


----------



## HOBOcs

Lemon, Print, Rotten, Troop

Wednesday


----------



## Gr3iz

drawn, weedy, sandy, eddy

investigative

Hey Jim! How goes?


----------



## TheGingerNinja

test,give,vent,vegan

undertaking


----------



## Gr3iz

tundra, tanking, grunt, drake

remittance


----------



## plodr

treat, cream, trance, timer

contemporary


----------



## Gr3iz

rectory, party, company, motor

prerogative


----------



## cwwozniak

pervert, groper, private, operate

screaming


----------



## Gr3iz

smearing, cream, grime, miser

unexpected


----------



## cwwozniak

deepen, extend, deuce, punted 

resplendent


----------



## Gr3iz

spleen, repent, deeper, trends

fumigated


----------



## plodr

timed, fudge, muted, fumed

enigmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

mating, icing, giant, ignite

suspenders


----------



## cwwozniak

suspense, pressure, depress, seeps

ensconced


----------



## Gr3iz

second, conned, needs, once

painstaking


----------



## cwwozniak

painting, pasting, staining, spanking

repetitious


----------



## plodr

steer, stereo, stripe, pious

perpetuity


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty, repute, tripe, uppity 

thunderously


----------



## cwwozniak

soundly, rousted, hunted, shouted

deniability


----------



## Gr3iz

blind, idly, dial, baited

straightened


----------



## cwwozniak

strained, hedges, designer, reheats

uncoiling


----------



## Gr3iz

coining, lung, lion, clog

underrated


----------



## cwwozniak

unrated, derated, rudder, trader

cohesiveness


----------



## Gr3iz

chives, coven, shove, niches

supervision


----------



## plodr

prunes, visor, proves, purses

ravenous


----------



## dotty999

ravens, sonar, arouse, snare

fastidious

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

foists, sofas, studios, audits 

germophobe


----------



## Gr3iz

morph, booger, probe, homer

existence


----------



## plodr

stein, exits, cents, teens

plagiarize

Hi Dotty! (My router died last week so my husband and I take turns connecting our computer to the modem; only 1 of us can be online at a time. The new router should arrive my Friday.)


----------



## Gr3iz

prize, graze, regal, gripe

interminable


----------



## plodr

blame, nimble, meant, beer

introspective


----------



## Gr3iz

respect, protect, invite, spirit

triangulation


----------



## cwwozniak

training, rationing, outlining, nutrition

prosthetics


----------



## Gr3iz

protect, cotter, priss, teach

achievement


----------



## cwwozniak

vehement, machine, methane, heaven

neutrality


----------



## plodr

nearly, teary, unreal, turtle

introspective


----------



## Gr3iz

protective, reinter, spotter, terse

roadster


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted, stored, stared, trades

aerofoils


----------



## Gr3iz

fools, loafer, silo, roils

protectionism


----------



## cwwozniak

protects, composter, contrite, portions

democracy


----------



## plodr

dream, cream, year, cord 

connection


----------



## Gr3iz

notion, coin, cent, tine

volleyball


----------



## cwwozniak

valley, lovable, belly, belay

armwrestling


----------



## Gr3iz

warming, strewn, glisten, remint

merchandising


----------



## plodr

hinges, miners, chimes, grand

exterior


----------



## Gr3iz

exit, retire, tore, rite

leadership


----------



## plodr

delis, plead, pearls, relish

resilience


----------



## cwwozniak

silencer, reclines, licensee, relics

stagehand


----------



## TheGingerNinja

ahead, data, agent, gate

tetravalency


----------



## Gr3iz

cattle, latency, reveal, talent

percentage


----------



## cwwozniak

prance, teenager, carpet, generate

recitals


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, retail, stale, caster

moribundity


----------



## cwwozniak

morbidity, mutiny, bounty, nudity

undulations


----------



## Gr3iz

daunt, union, slant, lauds

permutations


----------



## plodr

mutates, piston, mutes, station

causality


----------



## cwwozniak

casualty, salty, city, lusty

osculation


----------



## Gr3iz

coitus, location, talon, snout

preferentially


----------



## cwwozniak

freely, petrify, retainer, printer

clinomania


----------



## plodr

claim, moan, mail, lima

expeditious


----------



## Gr3iz

tuxedo, tepid, suited, detox

regurgitated


----------



## cwwozniak

triggered, gartered, gutter, targeted

unpublished


----------



## Gr3iz

blush, duped, shied, punished

undercurrent


----------



## plodr

creed, curd, treed, neuter

formative


----------



## cwwozniak

motive, favor, mover, favorite

retractable


----------



## Gr3iz

traceable, create, berate, letter

formaldehyde


----------



## cwwozniak

deformed, forehead, freeload, delayed

revitalized


----------



## plodr

delve, zeal, tread, trailed

epicurean


----------



## Gr3iz

prince, niece, cure, acre

troubleshoot


----------



## cwwozniak

shootout, truest, blouse, shuttle

revokable


----------



## Gr3iz

bleaker, lover, kale, reveal

chrysanthemum


----------



## plodr

hunts, stray, hammers, cures

pernicious


----------



## TheGingerNinja

corn,soup,ions,cousin

computation


----------



## plodr

coat, pout, mount, potion

agriculture


----------



## cwwozniak

curtail, glacier, erratic, trailer 

miraculously


----------



## Gr3iz

scram, callous, mucus, rilly

switchblade


----------



## cwwozniak

switched, swatch, batches, (not entering a word for female dog), ideals

rebellions


----------



## Gr3iz

belies, libel, snore, resell

recipients 

No guts, no glory Chuck! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

receipts, percent, respect, inspect

caramelization



Gr3iz said:


> No guts, no glory Chuck! ;-)


 No time outs, either.


----------



## plodr

camel, ration, clean, zonal 

spangled


----------



## Gr3iz

slang, glade, plead, dangle

beautification


----------



## cwwozniak

beautician, fiction, faction, fanatic

recaptured


----------



## Gr3iz

rapture, carpeted, darter, puree

petitioned


----------



## cwwozniak

petitioned
edition, opened, potent, pointed

sectional


----------



## Gr3iz

lactose, stain, tonal, clone

irrevocable


----------



## cwwozniak

coverable, recover, broiler, clearer

carbohydrate


----------



## Gr3iz

thread, carrot, hardy, boater

forsythia


----------



## plodr

first, frosty, this, host

bifurcate


----------



## Gr3iz

fiber, curate, tribe, biter

candelabra


----------



## cwwozniak

calendar, caldera, balanced, cable

flamboyant


----------



## Gr3iz

layman, fanboy, moat, bony

ingloriously


----------



## plodr

glory, gully, nulls, silly

frenetic


----------



## cwwozniak

fierce, enticer, refine, recite 

recumbent


----------



## Gr3iz

truce, beer, meet, rent

conglomerate


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaner, rectangle, monocle, garment

recapitulate


----------



## Gr3iz

carpet, letter, particulate, reticle 

insincerity


----------



## plodr

scent, rice, nicer, stein

vociferous


----------



## cwwozniak

voices, ferocious, cursive, forces

loosening


----------



## plodr

single, soon, igloos, noon

perspicacious


----------



## cwwozniak

spacious, scupper, purposes, precious

dependable


----------



## Gr3iz

paddle, blend, leaden, enabled

crocheted


----------



## cwwozniak

coerced, horde, torched, crotch (makes be cringe to think about that)

backhanded


----------



## Gr3iz

Especially those two words together like that! ;-)

hacked, banded, dead, beak

distinguished


----------



## plodr

dudes, hinges, steins, thugs

mendacious


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, mound, coma, dimes

qualifications


----------



## cwwozniak

fictional, acquaint, inflicts, antisocial

refinished


----------



## Gr3iz

freshen, desire, shrine, refine

stargazer


----------



## plodr

grazes, stare, rest, stager (another name for an actor)

rapacious


----------



## Gr3iz

croup, pair, scar, airs

apparition


----------



## plodr

patron, apart, print, paint

penurious


----------



## cwwozniak

super, sniper, person, prison

interleaved


----------



## Gr3iz

traveled, reveal, deliver, devine

perilously


----------



## plodr

louse, spill, rules, yours

loquacious


----------



## Gr3iz

quail, coils, locus, soul

welcoming


----------



## cwwozniak

income, cowling, mowing, mingle

resilient


----------



## plodr

insert, listen, steel, enlist

reciprocity


----------



## Gr3iz

pricey, trice, riot, crop

inherently


----------



## cwwozniak

therein, entirely, neither, thinly

irreversible


----------



## plodr

revere, verse, rivers, believers

condition


----------



## cwwozniak

diction, condo, tonic, notion

evaporated


----------



## Gr3iz

proved, derate, vetoed, apart

demolition


----------



## cwwozniak

minted, lotion, motion, tooled

trampoline


----------



## plodr

maple, plane, trail, lemon

nefarious


----------



## Gr3iz

snarf, fern, rouse, risen

compartmental


----------



## cwwozniak

compare, apartment, comment, placate

trigonometry


----------



## plodr

Triton, gnome, timer, merry

voluminous


----------



## Gr3iz

luminous, minus, voom, soil

metropolitan


----------



## plodr

prime, matter, learn, troop

imaginative


----------



## cwwozniak

imagine, vegan, vitamin, aiming

channeled


----------



## Gr3iz

leach, handle, clean, dance

imperative


----------



## plodr

private, primate, timer, tamer

nourishment


----------



## Gr3iz

moisture, minute, tenor, shrine

penetration


----------



## cwwozniak

pretention, entertain, painter, pattern

rewarding


----------



## dotty999

reading, wearing, winger,wringed

consolation


----------



## cwwozniak

locations, contains, coolants, lotions

accountable


----------



## plodr

clout, noble, balance, tune

fortress


----------



## Gr3iz

forest, store, tosser, softer

undersecretary


----------



## cwwozniak

secreted, century, asunder, ancestry 

checkerboard


----------



## Gr3iz

charred, darker, beard, recock

winterized


----------



## cwwozniak

wizened, rewind, wintered, wired

eroticism


----------



## plodr

Morse, tries, comes, mister

caramelly (Easter candy on the brain)


----------



## cwwozniak

really, creamy, clearly, camera

chocolatey


----------



## Gr3iz

coach, hooch, techy, leach

uninspired


----------



## plodr

dinners, pursed, spine, prunes

antiquated


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint, detain, tinted, attend

repercussions


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, princesses, conspires, processer 

iridescent


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, scented, direct, recent

implicated


----------



## cwwozniak

implied, impaled, climate, calmed

inventories


----------



## Gr3iz

strove, ivories, entire, revent

corollaries


----------



## cwwozniak

calories, carolers, recoils, cellars

liabilities


----------



## plodr

labels, baits, sable, tibias 

atypical


----------



## Gr3iz

clay, pity, pail, clip

astonishment


----------



## cwwozniak

atones, shines, monsters, thinnest 

protuberances


----------



## Gr3iz

sprout, burner, carrot, repeat

shrubberies


----------



## plodr

brushes, rubbers, hurries, herbs

appeased


----------



## Gr3iz

speed, pease, aped, deep

paradoxically


----------



## plodr

proxy, call, dilly, doily

pugnacious


----------



## Gr3iz

posing, uncap, spun, coup

spherically


----------



## plodr

clash, scalp, chilly, praise

anomalous


----------



## Gr3iz

soul, moan, slam, loan

mistakenly


----------



## dotty999

matins, misty, mainly, samely


controversy


----------



## Gr3iz

convertor, convoy, story, retro

permissable


----------



## cwwozniak

miserable, assemble, preamble, samples 

infantile


----------



## dotty999

faint, inane, filet, inlet

chiropodist


----------



## plodr

chirps, chops, droops, sport

recalcitrant


----------



## cwwozniak

trainer, tactical, circle, certain

vigorously


----------



## dotty999

grisly, virus, goosy, girly

chiropractor


----------



## Gr3iz

porch, chair, rotor, actor

missionaries


----------



## cwwozniak

missions, remission, remains, sensors

contrarian


----------



## dotty999

carton, ration, ratio, train

hopefully


----------



## Gr3iz

pulley, flop, help, lope

insatiable


----------



## dotty999

tables, abates, stable, abets

disturbed


----------



## Gr3iz

turbid, studied, burst, debut

intensified


----------



## cwwozniak

defines, definite, finest, stein

adhesives


----------



## dotty999

sieves, shades, advises, shaved

summarized


----------



## cwwozniak

azure, mermaid, misread, dimmers

beguilingly


----------



## dotty999

gully, blingy, bugling, billing

contouring


----------



## cwwozniak

counting, courting, turning, unicorn

landscapes


----------



## plodr

scale, spend, cleans, passed

dietetic


----------



## Gr3iz

cited, dice, tied, iced

cauterized


----------



## cwwozniak

catered, razed, tried, audit

depletion


----------



## dotty999

lined, deletion, pined, pinto

conferred


----------



## cwwozniak

defer, corner, recode, fender

monitoring


----------



## plodr

motoring, trim, ingot, torn

pluperfect


----------



## HOBOcs

pepper, true, lecture, feet

experience


----------



## dotty999

expire, pincer, pence, creep

unfolding


----------



## TheGingerNinja

gold,ding,fund,fold

combinations


----------



## Gr3iz

minions, bastion, cannot, scion

combustible


----------



## cwwozniak

stumble, cobbles, climbs, solutes 

articulate


----------



## dotty999

later, cartel, clutter, clatter

conversion


----------



## cwwozniak

voices, connives, veins, scone 

indefinite


----------



## plodr

feet, need, find, tinned 

detriment


----------



## cwwozniak

mitered, timer, minted, tried

accomplished


----------



## Gr3iz

polished, compiled, slice, hasp

decomposed


----------



## HOBOcs

deep, some, moose, poem

beautiful


----------



## plodr

leaf, fail, blue, bleat, 

ostensible


----------



## Gr3iz

sensible, tension, listen, bliss

acknowledge


----------



## plodr

lock, lodge, weak, need

filibuster


----------



## Gr3iz

fluster, blister, strife, rebuilt

rejoinder


----------



## cwwozniak

joiner, redone, drier, render

dehydrated


----------



## plodr

hearty, dearth, three, traded

hodiernal


----------



## Gr3iz

renal, holder, denial, nodal 

epidermal


----------



## cwwozniak

primed, primal, redial, remedial

rhinoceroses


----------



## Gr3iz

chinos, horses, necrosis, shiner

elephantiasis


----------



## plodr

thespians, sleeps, spines, stale

monograph


----------



## Gr3iz

morph, groan, phono, harpoon

contraction


----------



## dotty999

contact, nation, ration, carton

combustion


----------



## plodr

custom, boost, stub, motion

ambiguous


----------



## HOBOcs

mugs, aim, smug, bus

tremendous


----------



## Gr3iz

resound, meteor, monster, snored

incredulity


----------



## dotty999

bogus,credit, crudity,cruelty

dismembers


----------



## Gr3iz

remiss, embers, dimmer, missed

exclusivity


----------



## cwwozniak

sixty, veils, tuxes, exist

continuity


----------



## plodr

county, tint, tinny, city

bulldozer


----------



## cwwozniak

boulder, double, zero, rolled

caterpillar


----------



## Gr3iz

cellar, placate, react, trill

sedentary


----------



## cwwozniak

trendy, denser, trades, sandy

blusterous


----------



## Gr3iz

lustrous, belts, strobe, tussle

archaeologist


----------



## plodr

choirs, holster, stage, least

altruism


----------



## HOBOcs

autism, smart, ritual, mural

matches


----------



## Gr3iz

steam, cheat, haste, aches

inebriated


----------



## plodr

bread, tried, binder, debate

laborious


----------



## Gr3iz

sailor, blur, also, rails

entitlement


----------



## cwwozniak

element, intent, linemen, mitten

calligraphy


----------



## Gr3iz

pray, chap, grill, hilly

harbinger


----------



## dotty999

banger, hinge, bring, anger, hearing

constriction


----------



## plodr

trios, corns, scoot, roost

temporal


----------



## dotty999

portal, trample, tamper, mortal

duodenum


----------



## Gr3iz

mound, dune, node, dome

jitterbugger


----------



## dotty999

burger, butter, jigger, better

constraints


----------



## cwwozniak

constants, contains, strains, stations

reposition


----------



## dotty999

portions, instep, insert, prose

magnanimous


----------



## cwwozniak

magnums, moaning, ammonia, amusing

purchased


----------



## Gr3iz

chaser, pursed, shred, reach

conflagration


----------



## plodr

clang, final, train, flooring

diminutive


----------



## HOBOcs

minute, denim, mini, mute

commonwealth

Hi Mark, Liz, Chuck and Ms Dotty


----------



## cwwozniak

manhole, watchmen, menthol, coolant

mastermind

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

remand, stream, dimmest, trimmed

claustrophobia


----------



## plodr

blast, chirps, sprout, porch

pragmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

magic, cramp, tragic, prim

emotional


----------



## cwwozniak

lotion, elation, lament, lemon

backlighted


----------



## Gr3iz

delight, black, bathed, blighted

devotional


----------



## cwwozniak

voted, detain, dovetail, avoid

digestion


----------



## Gr3iz

dieting, toned, sting, tigon

incarnadine


----------



## plodr

dinner, canard, nicer, cannier 

exacerbate


----------



## cwwozniak

excrete, rebate, cabaret, extra

rhythmically 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

charm, mythically, lyrical, thrall

encumbered


----------



## plodr

dumber, numbered, creed, breed

incongruous


----------



## cwwozniak

groins, cursing, nursing, unicorns

refundable


----------



## Gr3iz

fraud, blender, leader, under

disembodied


----------



## plodr

bodies, seem, deeds, eddies

nebulous


----------



## Gr3iz

bones, blouse, soul, louse

photosynthesis


----------



## plodr

hoops, stoops, those, spites

ramparts


----------



## dotty999

smart, prats, ramps, stamp

vigilante


----------



## Gr3iz

given, tiling, leant, invite

nepotism


----------



## cwwozniak

tempos, impose, points, pimentos

visionary


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin, vary, sonar, rainy

obliquely


----------



## cwwozniak

quill, belly, bully, buoy

uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

curtain, train, retain, unite

awkwardness


----------



## cwwozniak

awakens, answers, kneads, darkness

nutritious


----------



## dotty999

turnout, tuition, tourist, ruinous

parchment


----------



## cwwozniak

chapter, merchant, preach, rematch

revisiting


----------



## Gr3iz

grist, striving, tinge, rivets

perspicacious


----------



## cwwozniak

spacious, coppers, process, cupric

charbroiled


----------



## Gr3iz

charred, broached, derail, loach

encapsulate


----------



## plodr

scalp, steep, plants, clues

astringent


----------



## cwwozniak

agents, tangents, treating, regains

convincible


----------



## Gr3iz

voice, convince, bovine, clove

encouragement


----------



## plodr

menace, corm, garment, enrage

metaphor


----------



## Gr3iz

tamper, heart, morph, repot

gratitude


----------



## cwwozniak

gutter, gutter, attired, target

bastions


----------



## Gr3iz

stabs, snit, snob, stain

outlandish


----------



## dotty999

shout, thousand, outlaid, unloads

fastidious


----------



## cwwozniak

foist, studios, sofa, staid

stupefied

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

despite, dispute, defuse, defies

recumbent

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

cube, term, been, enter

unhealthy


----------



## Gr3iz

heath, haul, leant, Yule

judgement


----------



## cwwozniak

unmet, nutmeg, jute, tuned

tresspasser


----------



## Gr3iz

stress, repast, passer, straps

extinguisher


----------



## cwwozniak

rights, exerting, existing, hunters

accelerant


----------



## plodr

clear, clean, cleat, learn

conscientious


----------



## Gr3iz

conscious, scion, notion, concise

nomenclature


----------



## cwwozniak

columnar, cleaner, manner, nuclear 

delinquent


----------



## Gr3iz

quilted, tinned, untied, linen

caricature


----------



## cwwozniak

accurate, tracer, crier, accrue 

detrimental


----------



## Gr3iz

menial, trident, learned, remedial

happenstance


----------



## plodr

cheapen, steep, penchant, hasten

incredulous


----------



## Gr3iz

sluiced, curdle, ludicrous, resold

notifications


----------



## dotty999

actions, fiction, station, notions

collaborate


----------



## Gr3iz

collar, recall, labor, taller

inquisitive


----------



## cwwozniak

quest, queens, invites, squint 

responses


----------



## Gr3iz

spore, preen, repose, noses

interference


----------



## cwwozniak

reference, ferret, refiner, crier

mountainside


----------



## plodr

dimes, snout, maidens steam

quixotic


----------



## Gr3iz

toxic, quit, quo, tic

rendition


----------



## plodr

rent, dent, note, inner

specious


----------



## Gr3iz

scope, spice, soup, spouse

handkerchief


----------



## cwwozniak

handier, freehand, *******, enriched

accelerated


----------



## Gr3iz

created, related, trace, declare

prominence


----------



## dotty999

mincer,pincer,prince, pence

cardigans


----------



## Gr3iz

again, carding, grain, scaring

organizational


----------



## plodr

zonal, national, grain, lotion

cognitive


----------



## Gr3iz

coveting, invite, cogent, ignite

beneficiaries


----------



## cwwozniak

fairies, freebies, fences, inscribe

temperament


----------



## Gr3iz

tamper, natter, meant, repeat

fissionable


----------



## dotty999

fables,sable,lioness,bliss

monastery


----------



## cwwozniak

mastery, monster, masonry, moaner

situation


----------



## Gr3iz

station, tuition, stain, titan 

precipices


----------



## plodr

piers, peers, pieces, creeps

auspicious


----------



## HOBOcs

soup, soap, pass, oasis

locomotive


----------



## cwwozniak

movie, olive, evict, comet

ventilation


----------



## Gr3iz

invite, violate, nation, linen

excruciating


----------



## cwwozniak

exciting, reciting, circuit, exacting

butterscotch


----------



## plodr

couch, horse, those, bores 

transparent


----------



## Gr3iz

patent, spatter, tanner, restart

reignited


----------



## cwwozniak

tried, reigned, dieter, tiger

exemplified


----------



## Gr3iz

flexed, dimple, plied, limped

incrementally


----------



## cwwozniak

cremate, calmly, manner, remain

reoccurring


----------



## plodr

groin, corner, curing, cringe

visceral


----------



## cwwozniak

clears, vices, cries, carves

vermillion


----------



## dotty999

miller, vermin, milliner,million

bureaucrat


----------



## plodr

curb, cart, area, tuber

gregarious


----------



## cwwozniak

soggier, gorges, grouser, arguer

congenial


----------



## plodr

cage, nine, glean, clog

dogmatic


----------



## dotty999

magic, atomic,admit, amigo

forensics


----------



## plodr

scones, fines, scores, reins

capricious


----------



## cwwozniak

pours, cupric, capris, occurs

fertilizer


----------



## plodr

fleet, rile, Ritz, flier

ephemeral


----------



## dotty999

pearl, empaler, peeler, ampere

publication


----------



## Gr3iz

capitol, pubic, bacon, tunic

handlebars


----------



## cwwozniak

handler, blander, herbal, abashed

vermicelli


----------



## Gr3iz

revile, relic, miler, liver

watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

women, eternal, rename, mental

watchstrap


----------



## Gr3iz

straw, parch, chart, wraps

enterprising


----------



## cwwozniak

stinger, printers, reprinting, serpent

righteousness


----------



## plodr

ghost, hostess, gross, gushes

plethoral


----------



## cwwozniak

portal, hello, taper, lather

observance


----------



## Gr3iz

cover, borne, sober, obverse

preservation


----------



## cwwozniak

prevents, repaints, rosier, perversion

undercoat


----------



## plodr

count, round, trade, donut

petulant


----------



## cwwozniak

planet, peanut, patent, talent

combative


----------



## Gr3iz

active, comet, vomit, boat

reallocation


----------



## cwwozniak

relocation, corelation, creation, allocate 

nimbleness


----------



## plodr

bliss, bless, mines, slime

davenport


----------



## cwwozniak

ported, proven, patern, notepad

breakfront


----------



## Gr3iz

freak, broker, toner, rebar

marriageable


----------



## cwwozniak

amiable, rambler, email, algebra

establishment


----------



## Gr3iz

settle, blemish, tablet, mental

crenelations


----------



## plodr

relations, crest, cleanse, riots

mercurial


----------



## Gr3iz

cream, recur, lemur, liar

dimensional


----------



## plodr

demons, dials, lesion, slime

bilingual


----------



## Gr3iz

bailing, bull, glib, lung

passenger


----------



## cwwozniak

grasps, grapes, enrages, sparse

embarking


----------



## Gr3iz

breaking, remaking, grime, banker

unbelievable


----------



## plodr

value, bible, navel, bale

autonomous


----------



## cwwozniak

amounts, autumns, atoms, moons

preservative


----------



## Gr3iz

viper, strive, reserve, private

irrepressible


----------



## cwwozniak

replies, reprises, beepers, sleepers

revolving


----------



## plodr

ring, lingo, lover, glove

innocuous


----------



## cwwozniak

coins, cousin, onions, unions

loathsome


----------



## Gr3iz

sloth, those, malts, lathe

indisputable


----------



## cwwozniak

dispute, panelist, debuts, audible

butterfingers


----------



## plodr

ringers, buttes, refiners, string

feckless


----------



## Gr3iz

flecks, feel, sleek, less

hyperactive


----------



## cwwozniak

private, patchy, cheaper, archive

sensitized


----------



## Gr3iz

desist, sensed, ezine, tensed

emaciated


----------



## cwwozniak

mated, medicate, timed, acted

essential


----------



## Gr3iz

tense, steel, lease, lists

adaptable


----------



## cwwozniak

plated, tabled, taped, adept

procedure


----------



## plodr

pure, cured, coded, peer

sanguine


----------



## cwwozniak

genius, insane, gains, singe

desireable


----------



## Gr3iz

disable, bleeder, leaders, redial

remarkably


----------



## dotty999

marble, marry, bleak, marker

miraculous


----------



## Gr3iz

scrum, locus, mails, claim

encumbrance


----------



## cwwozniak

embrace, number, encumber, menace

coincident

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

connect, tide, coin, dint

unemployed


----------



## cwwozniak

lumpy, pound, deeply, lemony 

reflecting


----------



## Gr3iz

feeling, glint, refile, cringe

interaction


----------



## plodr

reaction, actor, crone, toner

sardonic


----------



## Gr3iz

sonic, drain, scrod, radon

deliciously


----------



## plodr

scold, cells, dills, douse

anecdotal


----------



## Gr3iz

cloned, dealt, locate, natal

boustrophedonic


----------



## plodr

tropics, trophies, booster, strobes

greasepaint


----------



## Gr3iz

spearing, grasp, repeat, traipse

retractable


----------



## cwwozniak

traceable, clearer, relabel, retrace

unabridged


----------



## Gr3iz

barge, guarded, dirge, reading

catafalque


----------



## cwwozniak

factual, equal, fatal, flute

metagnostic


----------



## Gr3iz

teaming, magnet, static, stoma

comprehension


----------



## dotty999

pension, chompers, prism, prison

destructive


----------



## Gr3iz

strut, cutters, vested, retired

cheerleader


----------



## dotty999

larder,creed, charred, healer

provisional


----------



## Gr3iz

vision, plain, raisin, viral

quintessential


----------



## plodr

quiets, lunges, tastes, inlets

procrastinate


----------



## RT

protein, eats, acorn, rasp

acrophobia


----------



## Gr3iz

chair, porch, roach, arch

irreplaceable


----------



## cwwozniak

repairable, caliber, caliper, replace

denominator


----------



## Gr3iz

dominator, mentor, retain trained

fluctuation


----------



## plodr

flint, tutu, count, faint

synergism


----------



## Gr3iz

messing, messy, singe, grime

sensational


----------



## cwwozniak

lions, salient, saltine, slates

classified


----------



## Gr3iz

false, slide, iced, leads

shrubbery


----------



## cwwozniak

surrey, burrs, buyers, sherry

circuitous


----------



## Gr3iz

scout, crust, rictus, trio

abandoned


----------



## cwwozniak

boned, banned, adobe, bonded

recanting


----------



## Gr3iz

cantering, creating, trance, regain

recalcitrant


----------



## dotty999

trait, recant, interact, canticle

impractical


----------



## plodr

clamp, claim, plait, tramp

interpolate


----------



## Gr3iz

polite, repeat, painter, relation

indiscretion


----------



## cwwozniak

incision, disection, direction, stoner

donations


----------



## Gr3iz

notion, staid, satin, dint

stethoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

chooses, epochs, hotspot, potshot

unification


----------



## Gr3iz

fount, caution, unction, incant

qualifications


----------



## plodr

flaunts, quoits, clans, scant

avaricious


----------



## dotty999

various, saviour, vicious, caviars

brandished


----------



## cwwozniak

branded, handier, sanded, brines

inhabitable


----------



## Gr3iz

blithe, nibble, lathe, table

inconsequential


----------



## plodr

conquest, sequin, entails, quoits

specificity


----------



## Gr3iz

feisty, icies, spite, cities

abnormality


----------



## plodr

train, brain, only, aorta

precipitation


----------



## dotty999

partition, recitation, intricate, patriotic


commiserate


----------



## plodr

scream, comets, stir, stream

systemic


----------



## Gr3iz

stymies, city, mystic, cyst

ostentatious


----------



## plodr

neat, tunes, stunts, toots

supercillious


----------



## Gr3iz

sluice, luscious, prices, closure

hydrothermal


----------



## cwwozniak

healthy, motherly, orderly, deathly

documented


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, demoted, mounted, deduct

exhilarated


----------



## dotty999

detailer, retailed, haltered, lathered

diagnosed


----------



## cwwozniak

design, gains, dosed, singed


postulated


----------



## Gr3iz

spouted, updates, pasted, toast

declarations


----------



## cwwozniak

lacerations, docilest, candies, rescind

independence


----------



## Gr3iz

pended, piece, deepen, pence

enlistment


----------



## plodr

smile, steel, nines, sleet

ornamentation


----------



## Gr3iz

motion, train, retain, mentor

ostensibly


----------



## cwwozniak

sensibly, bossy, silent, listens

distributor


----------



## Gr3iz

strut, tutor, bruit, turbid

aggregation


----------



## dotty999

retagging, garaging, orating, tagging

possibilities


----------



## cwwozniak

possible, bliss, bless, stops

frequented


----------



## dotty999

neutered, frequent, entered, denture

formulating

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

floating, glint, malign, touring

abstinence


----------



## cwwozniak

abcense, instance, ancient, cabins

reinforcing


----------



## Gr3iz

fencing, corner, infer, goner

xerographic


----------



## cwwozniak

hoax, charger, cipher, poacher

skirmishes


----------



## plodr

skims, kisses, shires, rims

exponential


----------



## Gr3iz

lenient, pixel, panel, toenail 

quarterback


----------



## cwwozniak

quacker, bucket, tracker, barter

population


----------



## Gr3iz

potion, tulip, plant, lint

unidentifiable


----------



## cwwozniak

undeniable, uninflated, definite, flaunted

leveraging


----------



## Gr3iz

graveling, verging, ginger, engrave

pleasantries


----------



## plodr

priests, plants, spins, plaits

benevolent


----------



## Gr3iz

event, bonnet, tone, oven

granules


----------



## plodr

glares, learns, slur, gruel

pervasive


----------



## Gr3iz

evasive, sieve, vapers, repave

experimentally


----------



## plodr

expert, print, taxi, alley

acrimonious


----------



## Gr3iz

micron, scram, onus, minus

multitasking


----------



## dotty999

masking, amusing, stalking, listing

negotiation


----------



## plodr

notion, nation, getting, tonnage

intrepid


----------



## Gr3iz

printed, tripe, diner, tired

lithographic


----------



## plodr

chair, port, clog, talc

manicure


----------



## Gr3iz

manure, carmine, remain, anime

relinquished


----------



## cwwozniak

relished, sequined, enquired, liquid

sanitizer


----------



## Gr3iz

sizer, retain, train, stain

environmental


----------



## cwwozniak

elevation, revelation, overtime, removal

abnormally


----------



## Gr3iz

labor, manor, rally, anomaly 

torrentially


----------



## plodr

alley, rental, retail, orally 

precarious


----------



## Gr3iz

caper, precious, scrape, recoup

forgetfulness


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffers, golfers, offsets, offense

mortified


----------



## Gr3iz

deform, firmed, tired, remit

lethargic


----------



## cwwozniak

ethical, lighter, gather, chair

nominations


----------



## Gr3iz

motions, stain, minion, tannin

effortless


----------



## plodr

forest, tress, floss, fleet

vexatious


----------



## cwwozniak

exits, taxies, stove, suave

partialism


----------



## Gr3iz

smart, spatial, marital, limits

uncharacteristic


----------



## plodr

charter, artistic, churns, critics

pedantic


----------



## Gr3iz

dance, painted, canted, detain

recognized


----------



## plodr

code, zinc, greed, creed

deciduous


----------



## cwwozniak

disco, dudes, coded, diodes

reciting


----------



## plodr

grin, grit, ring, tine

hammocks


----------



## Gr3iz

shack, chaos, smock, mach

separation


----------



## cwwozniak

spare, priest, piston, pointers

returnable


----------



## Gr3iz

blunter, treble, alter, enabler

strategically


----------



## cwwozniak

tragically, strategy, legality, allergic

pyrotechnics


----------



## Gr3iz

stripe, crochet, phony, trophy

unceremoniously


----------



## plodr

monies, slime, curse, merely

liberties


----------



## Gr3iz

tribe, blister, steer, rites

reconsider


----------



## plodr

cider, drones, scone, reside

paradigm


----------



## Gr3iz

gram, raid, prim, drag

qualified


----------



## cwwozniak

equal, liquid, fluid, failed

shipments

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

spent, snipe, mints, thine

operatives

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

operates, reties, privates, repeats

forecaster


----------



## Gr3iz

crafter, restore, forest, strafe

remodeled


----------



## cwwozniak

modeler, remolded, meddler, domed

comparison


----------



## Gr3iz

prison, cramp, sprain, ransom

venerated


----------



## plodr

vented, trend, event, never

aquamarine


----------



## Gr3iz

remain, quire, name, anime

unidentifiable


----------



## cwwozniak

undeniable, indentable, unified, tunnled

reprisal


----------



## Gr3iz

spiral, resail, praise, arise

insignificant


----------



## plodr

faint, sting, facing, inning

impending


----------



## Gr3iz

dining, impinge, mending, pinned

vehicular


----------



## cwwozniak

chive, hauler, reach, halve

homicides


----------



## Gr3iz

chime, domes, mosh, sided

evacuation


----------



## plodr

vacation, cent, coin, vine

epicenter


----------



## Gr3iz

creep, recipe, print, eerie

universality


----------



## dotty999

saline, livery, stain, salty

ponderous


----------



## Gr3iz

pounder, spore, depose, respond

intermittent


----------



## plodr

intent, mint, trim, tinter 

impeccable


----------



## Gr3iz

clamp, piece, blame, maple

curvaceous


----------



## 2twenty2

curve, vacuous, craves, scare

breakthrough


----------



## cwwozniak

tougher, rougher, baster, trunk

simplest


----------



## plodr

limps, mists, pests, stems

mobility


----------



## Gr3iz

boil, molt, limb, toy

exercising


----------



## cwwozniak

sexier, generics, cringes, icings

remarkable


----------



## Gr3iz

marker, blame, arable, remake

accountable


----------



## cwwozniak

balance, bounce, accent, conceal

refinements 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

firmest, stein, fester, trees

accoutrement


----------



## Gr3iz

account, cement, matter, trout

assistance


----------



## cwwozniak

assent, insects, antics, since

ransomware


----------



## Gr3iz

worsen, marrow, swarm, aware

happenstance


----------



## plodr

cheap, speech, penchant, chaps

barbiturate


----------



## cwwozniak

barber, atribute, rebate, bitter 

retaliatory


----------



## Gr3iz

trailer, litter, ratty, orate

amphetamine


----------



## cwwozniak

methane, animate, patina, hitman

hallucinogen

I wonder if the entries on this page are triggering alerts at the DEA.


----------



## Gr3iz

change, cloning, culling, hinge

unearthly


----------



## cwwozniak

hearty, neutral, haunt, neatly

horseradish


----------



## plodr

Dasher, shears, hides, doers

gratuitous


----------



## Gr3iz

gratis, trout, strait, sugar

dissertation


----------



## dotty999

stations, rations, strides, natters

persecution


----------



## plodr

troupes, section, inspector, purse

litigious


----------



## Gr3iz

guilt, list, soul, toils

disgraced


----------



## dotty999

dirges, discard, graded, drags

population


----------



## plodr

plant, pluto, loop, paint

ambivalence


----------



## Gr3iz

valence, blame, liven, cable

reincarnation


----------



## dotty999

anterior, container, narration, carnation

blasphemous


----------



## cwwozniak

humbles, shambles, houses, samples

increasing


----------



## Gr3iz

lesson, phase, blame, house

messenger


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> lesson, phase, blame, house


  

What word are you working with? Ain't no "n" in Dotty's "blasphemous" and no "h" in my "increasing". Maybe you need a second cup of coffee this Monday morning, LoL.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody Hell ... See what retirement does to a mind ... ;-)

rinsing, crane, grace, resign

messenger


----------



## plodr

germs, seen, green, merges

corpulence


----------



## cwwozniak

opulence, pouncer, couple, concur

recombined


----------



## Gr3iz

crime, remind, brine, coined 

undesirable


----------



## cwwozniak

balder, bundles, snider, blenders

plasticizer


----------



## Gr3iz

craze, slicer, stapler, traipse

transfusion


----------



## cwwozniak

fusions, fountains, unfair, sustain

medicinal


----------



## Gr3iz

clime, denial, laced, manic

importance


----------



## cwwozniak

impact, compare, intercom, caption

steeplechase


----------



## plodr

cheeses, chapels, teases, pleases

corpulence


----------



## Gr3iz

cruel, once, pure, recon 

cooperating


----------



## cwwozniak

pacing, rooting, retain, pigeon

entrenched


----------



## plodr

drench, trend, cheered, entered

apartment


----------



## cwwozniak

matter, patter, patent, rattan

reflection


----------



## Gr3iz

infect, front, recon, election

disparaged


----------



## dotty999

paraded, grapes, spared, gripes

managerial


----------



## plodr

glare, gamer, mile, gleam

sequester


----------



## Gr3iz

request, steer, reset, queer

inadequate


----------



## dotty999

equated, quaint, united, quieted

responsible


----------



## cwwozniak

boneless, openers, liners, lioness 

concisely


----------



## Gr3iz

slice, oily, scone, nicely

extirpation


----------



## plodr

print, export, painter, entrap

curiosity


----------



## cwwozniak

crusty, story, rustic, courts

enamored


----------



## Gr3iz

armed, dream, moaned, rename

flatulence


----------



## plodr

fleet, lance, flaunt, clean

indigenous


----------



## Gr3iz

sounding, dungeon, ensign, genius

holistically


----------



## plodr

toils, chilly, still, hails

metaphor


----------



## 2twenty2

heart, morph, hater, taper

misanthrope


----------



## plodr

anthem, saint, poets, primes

analogous


----------



## Gr3iz

slang, glans, along, lungs

spaceship


----------



## cwwozniak

peach, chips, spices, spaces

reproachable


----------



## Gr3iz

poacher, reachable, cheaper, bleach

unimpeachable


----------



## plodr

bleach, pinch, album, cheap

embellish


----------



## Gr3iz

bellies, shell, helm, slim

antiquated


----------



## plodr

aqua, nite, diet, quaint

auspices


----------



## Gr3iz

pauses, cause, spies, cusps

particulate


----------



## cwwozniak

particle, partial, capitulate, culprit

adhesives


----------



## Gr3iz

advises, sieve, evade, shave

waitresses


----------



## plodr

waiters, stress, tires, wastes

episodic


----------



## cwwozniak

scoped, spiced, dices, copied

stability


----------



## Gr3iz

tasty, baits, stilt, blast

masterful


----------



## dotty999

faster, muster, stream, lustre

conditional


----------



## Gr3iz

tonal, lotion, action, diction

integration


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrate, rotten, gotten, ingrain

dauntingly


----------



## Gr3iz

tingly, gaunt, lauding, adult

undaunted


----------



## cwwozniak

danced, dunce, dated, untuned 

itineraries


----------



## plodr

arrest, stein, stare, trains

gravestone


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> dan*c*ed, dun*c*e, dated, untuned


Umm, Chuck? I don't know about you, but I don't see a "C" in undaunted ...

strove, avenger, vetoes, reason

multimedia


----------



## plodr

medial, timid, dual, limited

fishmonger


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Umm, Chuck? I don't know about you, but I don't see a "C" in undaunted ...


I _see_ what you mean. Sorry about that.

dunned, dude, dated, untuned

-------
Back to our regularly scheduled game ...

*fishmonger*

forming, informs, fingers, hinges

surreptitious


----------



## dotty999

sitters, spirits petite, potters

resounding


----------



## Gr3iz

ground, snoring, dinger, sunnier

trebuchet


----------



## plodr

breech, butcher, truth, cheer

undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

deter, turner, raked, taken

unremitting


----------



## dotty999

mitten, runting, muting, muttering

proposition


----------



## plodr

stoop, portions, strip, sprint

repugnant


----------



## cwwozniak

pregnant, pungent, parent, grape

ingenious


----------



## dotty999

ensuing, ensign, unison, genius

pertaining


----------



## cwwozniak

printing, painting, regain, training

intricate


----------



## dotty999

cater, trice, crate, irate

practiced


----------



## Gr3iz

crated, drape, tepid, redact

demagoguery


----------



## cwwozniak

doggy, dagger, mugged, remedy

problematical


----------



## Gr3iz

material, capable, polar, climate

asymmetrical


----------



## plodr

calamity, stammer, reclaims, slammer 

cordwainer


----------



## cwwozniak

rewind, dancer, drainer, narrowed

accurately


----------



## plodr

teary, clear, curate, trace

comestible


----------



## Gr3iz

comets, slice, become, elite

obstetrics


----------



## HyperHenry

filed, life, deal, quad
Innocent


----------



## HyperHenry

Sorry I had the wrong word


----------



## HyperHenry

stores, tests, rites, scores

Innocent


----------



## Gr3iz

incent, cine, note, once

trajectory


----------



## cwwozniak

tractor, creator, jetty, retract

supervisor

Hi, Henry. Welcome to our little word game.


----------



## plodr

superior, press, rivers, sours

supplant


----------



## cwwozniak

plants, pulps, punts, splat

sputtering


----------



## Gr3iz

putter, string, grist, gutter

inquisitively


----------



## cwwozniak

quietly, inequity, inquest, invites

precaution


----------



## Gr3iz

creation, coupe, recount, taupe

reconciliation


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice, latrine, incline, connector

hyphenates 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

sheep, staph, shape, span

hackneyed


----------



## cwwozniak

hacked, hanky, cheeky, yankee

archivist


----------



## HyperHenry

Christ, arch, chairs, charts

Demanding


----------



## Gr3iz

maddening, dinged, amend, gained

equatorial


----------



## HyperHenry

trial, quite, quiet, quilter

Expedient


----------



## Gr3iz

index, teenie, peened, dine

limitations


----------



## plodr

moist, slam, stain, moats

coordinate


----------



## Gr3iz

doctor, cordon, reaction, trained

recapitulation


----------



## dotty999

rational, relation, capital, captain

configurate


----------



## Gr3iz

figure, recount, grace, tracing

trepidation


----------



## dotty999

tepid, patent, rapid, patient

horoscopes


----------



## plodr

ropes, scoops, shops, crops

conglomerate


----------



## Gr3iz

mongrel, relocate, omelet, tangle

dimensionless


----------



## cwwozniak

dimensions, lessons, session, mindless 

ineligible


----------



## Gr3iz

billing, libel, eeling, bling

nationwide


----------



## cwwozniak

widen, wanted, waited, intoned

ringmaster


----------



## Gr3iz

strange, mastering, terrain, remain

empowered


----------



## cwwozniak

powder, mower, weeped, deeper

encrusted


----------



## dotty999

cursed, truces, steed, nested

pertaining


----------



## Gr3iz

training, painter, granite, retaining

expulsion


----------



## cwwozniak

pulse, pixels, lineup, expos

crustaceans


----------



## Gr3iz

reacts, cuter, scant, trance

circumstantial


----------



## plodr

casual, trials, clams, stunt

cuttlefish


----------



## cwwozniak

scuttle, shuttle, chief, futile

reclining


----------



## Gr3iz

ceiling, liner, clinger, inner

percipience


----------



## cwwozniak

prince, ripen, nipper, picnic

themselves


----------



## Gr3iz

sleeves, helmet, theme, metes

mentholated


----------



## cwwozniak

helmet, themed, almond, lamented 

cleanliness


----------



## Gr3iz

lessen, clanless, slice, niceness

perfunctorily


----------



## HyperHenry

portly, pounce, porter, report

Albuquerque


----------



## cwwozniak

queue, bureau, rebel, equal

resiliency


----------



## Gr3iz

silencer, license, icily, recline

transcendence


----------



## HyperHenry

dancers, sentence, denser, scented

turbulent


----------



## plodr

blunt, blue, true, tuner

prophetic


----------



## Gr3iz

tropic, price, chopper, chirp

therapeutic


----------



## dotty999

chart, catcher, threat, creep

bannisters


----------



## cwwozniak

banners, sister, nastier, retains

balconies


----------



## dotty999

bacon, snail, bales, scone

cantaloupe


----------



## plodr

coupe, petal, count, lance

impresario


----------



## Gr3iz

prairie, moire, spare, repairs

eccentricity


----------



## HyperHenry

eccentric, trite, tent, cent

Admirable


----------



## Gr3iz

admiral, dream, blame, marble

excelsior


----------



## plodr

leers, exiles, roles, close

barricade


----------



## Gr3iz

brace, carried, raider, rebar

accustomed


----------



## cwwozniak

steam, stucco, mouse, masted 

pleasures


----------



## HyperHenry

leases, pleases, rules, sleeps

Conversion


----------



## Gr3iz

covers, sinner, onion, nonce

parallelogram


----------



## dotty999

pallor, gallop, grape, legal

indecisive


----------



## Gr3iz

devices, sieve, incise, niece

vituperation


----------



## dotty999

virtue, pertain, ration, pirate

confederate


----------



## Gr3iz

created, fonder, deafen, tender

intensified


----------



## plodr

finest, defines, finned, stein

languages


----------



## HyperHenry

gauges, snuggle, slang, lunges 

hyperbole


----------



## dotty999

leper, bleep, elope, leery

confiscate


----------



## Gr3iz

scone, fiat, cafe, antis 

unfortunately


----------



## cwwozniak

funny, ornately, funeral, fatty 

renegade


----------



## Gr3iz

grenade, ranged, derange, grande 

electrolysis


----------



## dotty999

selects, trolleys, strolls, sisterly

spendthrift


----------



## cwwozniak

stipend, priest, shifted, fishnet

constructed


----------



## Gr3iz

cotter, succor, stunted, recount

unpretentious


----------



## dotty999

respite, unrest, putters, retinues

spherically


----------



## Gr3iz

specially, cashier, helical, really

stepbrother


----------



## cwwozniak

bothers, repost, hotter, strobe 

abatements


----------



## Gr3iz

basement, steam, batten, estate

preservative


----------



## cwwozniak

preserve, perverts, perverse, privates

relentless


----------



## plodr

lessee, resent, steels, tenses

transform


----------



## dotty999

tans, storm, fans, mast

recliners


----------



## Gr3iz

relic, sneer, nicer, liner

protuberance


----------



## plodr

beep, troupe, crepe, ounce

lifestyle


----------



## Gr3iz

feisty, stifle, elite, files

consideration


----------



## dotty999

rationed, creations, directions, sedation

peculiarity


----------



## cwwozniak

parity, purity, culprit, triple 

tantamount


----------



## Gr3iz

manta, amount, outta, tout

unsurpassed


----------



## plodr

pauses, spares, dress, upends 

character


----------



## dotty999

charter, tracer, react, cheat


cannibalism


----------



## Gr3iz

cannabis, manic, snail, banal 

remembrance


----------



## cwwozniak

remember, creamer, meaner, embrace

respectable

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

create, blaster, spear, placer

immedicable 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

blamed, media, medical, blamed

foreigners


----------



## HyperHenry

reigns, fingers, resigns, grins

Minneapolis


----------



## plodr

palms, meals, spinal, plans

patronize


----------



## Gr3iz

razor, prize, tarpon, topaz

archipelago


----------



## dotty999

chirp, larch, perch, chapel

functioned


----------



## Gr3iz

conned, defunct, tinned, fined

caparisoned


----------



## dotty999

prison, caper, snide, parsons

adventures


----------



## Gr3iz

verdant, dentures, stave, tender

incremental


----------



## plodr

metal, niece, inclement, climate

nocturnal


----------



## Gr3iz

octal, count, turn, loan

expeditious


----------



## plodr

exits, speed, diets, pious

ineluctable


----------



## Gr3iz

liable, bullet, enable, cabinet

irremediable


----------



## dotty999

bleeder, barred, braid, dreamer

intimidation


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, timid, main, taint

immaculate


----------



## HyperHenry

emulate, claim, cute, male

indivisible


----------



## Gr3iz

emulate -- Close, but no cigar. You've used an extra "E" ... ;-)

slide, vine, bind, dive

caricature


----------



## plodr

true, crate, trace, react

cycloramic


----------



## Gr3iz

army, icy, mica, cloy

recaptured


----------



## cwwozniak

repeat, reducer, trader, cruder 

eclipsed


----------



## Gr3iz

spliced, piece, clip, slide

delightfully


----------



## cwwozniak

flighty, gifted, hugely, lighted

independently


----------



## Gr3iz

deeply, indented, piney, ninety

progressively 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

grossly, resolve, gossipy, sleepy

unluckiest

Mornin' Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

stuck, cuties, incest, licks

metastasized


----------



## plodr

stated, seized, dimes, masts

chandelier


----------



## 2twenty2

chained, rained, dancer, handler

disinformation


----------



## Gr3iz

minion, doorman, format, stain

desperation


----------



## HyperHenry

parties, ration, speed, despair 

irresistable


----------



## cwwozniak

blasters, blisters, barrels, lesser

exfoliated


----------



## Gr3iz

detox, floated, exited, lifted

miscellaneous


----------



## plodr

cellos, calms, souls, lemons

everlasting


----------



## cwwozniak

slaving, sleeting, givens, greens 

vacationing


----------



## Gr3iz

vacant, nation, caving, action

perfidious


----------



## cwwozniak

purified, profuse, pious, douse

aspirated (Double points if all four words are at least 7 letters each)


----------



## Gr3iz

pirates, traipsed, diapers, striped

cerulean

Thanks Chuck! That was a good mental exercise! Oh, Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## plodr

I'm just happy if i can find words that are longer than 4 letters - forget 7 letters!

cereal, creel, learn, unreal

diatribe


----------



## cwwozniak

baited, braid, bread, tirade

altercation

Hi Liz and Mark!

Your welcome, Mark. Lots of times I'll check a possible entry on a Scrabble helper site to see if my word will work for making enough other words. I was surprised by the number of longer words that could be made with *aspirated*.


----------



## Gr3iz

creation, relation, lactation, natter

incantation


----------



## cwwozniak

innocent, nation, contain, attain 

recoverable


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck? How did you get innocent from a word with no "e"? ;-)

clover, reveal, borer, lover

simultaneously


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Chuck? How did you get innocent from a word with no "e"? ;-)


Brain fart. Only had two cups of 1/2 caff at that time. Please allow me to replace with *cantina*.

aimlessly, molten, untimely, minutely

renowned


----------



## dotty999

drown, renew, downer, redone

blaspheme


----------



## plodr

blames, helps, please, sleep

dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

action, dairy, crayon, radon

proficiency


----------



## cwwozniak

pricey, ripen, recopy, prince

defiantly


----------



## dotty999

deftly, delay, faintly, finale

porcupine


----------



## Gr3iz

copper, porcine, upper, recoup

aggressively


----------



## cwwozniak

aggrieves , aggrees, aversely, eagerly

vehemently


----------



## Gr3iz

theme, eleven, helmet, eely 

depredations


----------



## dotty999

sedation, reddens, rationed, pardons

conservative


----------



## plodr

voters, voices, noise, craves

paramecium


----------



## Gr3iz

impair, mica, puce, camera

distinguished


----------



## cwwozniak

digests, hugest designs, shedding

consumerism


----------



## Grey03

consumer,consume,muse,summer

rendezvous


----------



## dotty999

dozens, nervous, vendors, sender

comforting


----------



## plodr

moon, corm, frog, trig

chlorine


----------



## Gr3iz

liner, clone, rich, niche

inconclusive


----------



## dotty999

clones, ounces, icons, visions

obstruction


----------



## Gr3iz

cotton, strict, button, trout

midafternoon


----------



## plodr

framed, roof, drain, trade

eccentric


----------



## Gr3iz

center, trice, incite, recent

differential


----------



## HyperHenry

rental, denial, drift, frail

continental


----------



## Gr3iz

content, intent, nation, latent

multitude


----------



## plodr

mutt, muted, lime, mite

monolithic


----------



## Gr3iz

month, colon, limit, tonic

collegiate


----------



## Grey03

College,gate,colt,giant,

situation


----------



## Gr3iz

tuition, stain, auto, toast

institutionalize


----------



## plodr

lions, size, steal, lust

clandestine


----------



## Gr3iz

candles, stained, dance, tinsel

foreboding


----------



## Grey03

food,bore,dog,ring

acapella


----------



## Gr3iz

place, lapel, call, lace

intransigence


----------



## Grey03

entrance,grant,since,seat

indigenous


----------



## cwwozniak

genius, design, douse, signed 

triumphant


----------



## plodr

thump, train, harp, tramp

diatribe


----------



## cwwozniak

baited, braid, birdie, debit

niceties


----------



## Gr3iz

cities, incites, scene, entice

derogatorily


----------



## Grey03

age,rely,gator,goal

satisfying


----------



## cwwozniak

faints, signify, sifting, fasting

millennials


----------



## Gr3iz

menial, slime, lanes, nails

exhaustion


----------



## dotty999

sauté, sexton, hasten, shine

deplorable


----------



## cwwozniak

drape, balled, bolder, labeled 

unforgivably


----------



## plodr

flagon, vigor, lung, bling

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

nervous, scone, vanes, reason

neutralized


----------



## cwwozniak

nature, realized, dieter, unaltered

manicures


----------



## Gr3iz

cause, mince, remain, scare

interpolation


----------



## plodr

learn, print, pointer, tailor 

homogeneous


----------



## Gr3iz

gnomes, human, shone, gnosh

ignominious


----------



## dotty999

minus, sling, nouns, moons

comforting


----------



## Gr3iz

forcing, coming, groom, motoring

disenfranchised


----------



## plodr

defends, defenses, French, defies

ignominious


----------



## Gr3iz

minion, using, onion, ominous

rejuvenated


----------



## plodr

jute, treed, rated, veer

rhetorical


----------



## Grey03

let , lite , heat , real

request


----------



## Gr3iz

quester, steer, user, true

indigestion


----------



## Grey03

digest, dosen, digit, sting

respectively


----------



## Gr3iz

specter, livery, triple, retire

outweighed


----------



## cwwozniak

weighted, dough, hedge, hogtied

wholesome 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wheels, moles, show, homes

intangible


----------



## plodr

glib, bleat, glint, bagel

bloviate


----------



## Gr3iz

violate, table, lave, bloat

incarceration


----------



## Grey03

care , cancer , create , crane

absolutely


----------



## Gr3iz

stable, lately, bullets, toasty

encyclopedic


----------



## Grey03

cycle, pedal, clip, pile

homogenous


----------



## cwwozniak

homes, mongoose, enough, gnomes 

remnants


----------



## Gr3iz

meant, stream, tanner, remast 

inconsistency


----------



## cwwozniak

concise, insects, society, icons

tarpoline 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

polite, repoint, train, liner

elephantiasis 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

sleep, sheep, pints, stale

inscrutable


----------



## dotty999

tables, stable, curtains, incurs

contentment


----------



## Grey03

content, come, meet, cement

sacrifice


----------



## Gr3iz

farce, fries, cries, scarce

reconciliation


----------



## Grey03

crane , create, come ,recite

Enterprise


----------



## dotty999

entire, reprise, printer, stripe

hospitality


----------



## cwwozniak

hostility, hastily, soapy, pilots

protective


----------



## Gr3iz

potter, voter, trice, copter

forgiveness


----------



## cwwozniak

forges, governess, finesse, singes

retainer


----------



## plodr

trainer, neater, teen, errant

teenager


----------



## cwwozniak

agent, great, grant, generate

increased


----------



## dotty999

desire, denser, encased, creased

passionate


----------



## HyperHenry

snipe, stein, spies, pastes

simpleton


----------



## cwwozniak

lemons, pilots, molest, pimentos 

moistened


----------



## dotty999

minted, tensed, misted, emoted

consolidate


----------



## Gr3iz

consoled, isolated, detains, solace

preconceived


----------



## Grey03

deceive , receive , prince , price

calamity


----------



## Gr3iz

malty, mainly, clam, talc

renunciation


----------



## Grey03

nation , ratio , announcer, rate

invisible


----------



## cwwozniak

snivel, vibes, veins, livens

supported


----------



## Gr3iz

deport, spouted, purposed, toured

noteworthy


----------



## cwwozniak

honey, trophy, thrown, rotten 

tolerable


----------



## Gr3iz

labeler, rebate, ballet, treble

revitalization


----------



## cwwozniak

realization, vitalize, notarize, rationalize

minimalized


----------



## Gr3iz

maize, nailed, limned, anime

matchless


----------



## plodr

latches, mach, chess, satchels 

threadbare


----------



## cwwozniak

breather, bathed, berated, rethread 

cautionary


----------



## Gr3iz

canary, auction, truancy, ration

reactionaries


----------



## dotty999

canaries, actions, rations, neater

formations


----------



## Grey03

foams , faint , form , ratios

anonymous


----------



## Gr3iz

sunny, anon, mons, nosy

chronological


----------



## cwwozniak

coaching, alcoholic, colonial, coloring

sweeteners


----------



## Gr3iz

tweeners, enters, strewn, western

incorporated


----------



## cwwozniak

captioned, decoration, portioned, cartoon

emblazoned


----------



## Gr3iz

dozen, enabled, model, blamed

demonstrative


----------



## plodr

demotes, strait, mentors, traders

mysteries


----------



## Gr3iz

series, stymies, remits, emery

disparaging


----------



## plodr

spring, sand, sign, grand

agnostic


----------



## Gr3iz

scant, coating, giants, tongs

cherished


----------



## dotty999

cheers, shied, cried, shire

permanent


----------



## cwwozniak

meter, remnant, tamper, parent

invaluable


----------



## Gr3iz

unable, livable, balun, available

impenetrable


----------



## plodr

print, marble, blimp, treble

juxtapose


----------



## Grey03

post , just, pose , seat

scattered


----------



## Gr3iz

catered, deters, screed, traced

unillumined


----------



## cwwozniak

unlined, unmilled, unmined, denim

illustrious


----------



## dotty999

truss, riots, trills, slits

ponderous


----------



## Gr3iz

pounds, roundup, onerous, sounder

retaliation


----------



## cwwozniak

retail, relation, tailor, rational 

unbiased


----------



## dotty999

based, basin, binds, bunds

refurbish


----------



## cwwozniak

bruiser, surfer, rusher, fiber 

unfiltered


----------



## plodr

fleet, fueled, liner, tuned

tenacious


----------



## cwwozniak

scout, stance, nicest, actions

extensively


----------



## Gr3iz

sixteen, seventy, tensile, eleven

discombobulated


----------



## plodr

cabled, steam, cubed, boosted

transcribe


----------



## dotty999

brine, strain, trains, tines barns

conviction


----------



## Gr3iz

concoct, notion, civic, icon

imperfection


----------



## cwwozniak

imprint, enforce, remote, fiction

reproach


----------



## plodr

porch, chap, cheap, pacer

disheveled


----------



## cwwozniak

shelved, dished, shielded, devils

depreciated


----------



## HyperHenry

predict, recited, predicate, redact

Appreciate


----------



## dotty999

reflection


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, Dotty? Did you forget something?


----------



## dotty999

oops sorry! I was getting tired and my brain malfunctioned! need to sleep, carry on after Henry, g'night


----------



## Gr3iz

create, recap, pirate, tipper

inconsequential


----------



## cwwozniak

sequin, question, quaint, equalities 

immunizations


----------



## Gr3iz

minions, nation, minutia, zinnia

causation


----------



## cwwozniak

cautions, auctions, counts, suction

workmanship


----------



## plodr

whips, morn, shank, romps

stultifying


----------



## HyperHenry

flying, stilt, lying, lifting

Tantalizing


----------



## Gr3iz

natal, zing, natting, tainting

unobserved


----------



## HOBOcs

bound, seed, never, under

Violence


----------



## needhelprlly

vile, cone, lone, line

complexity


----------



## cwwozniak

comply, toxic, epoxy, compile

dealership 

Hi Jim; long time, no see. Welcome to the game, needhelprlly.


----------



## Gr3iz

shield, praised, relished, healer

annoyance


----------



## cwwozniak

canyon, canoe, anyone, ocean, 

bewilderment


----------



## plodr

milder, blend, minted, riled

philanthropic


----------



## cwwozniak

tropical, hairpin, platonic, caption

eventually


----------



## needhelprlly

event, ally, vent, tan

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
its a real word


----------



## needhelprlly

i reckon that would be too easy so its gotta be 4 words each 8 letters long


----------



## Gr3iz

microscope, volcanic, monotonous, ultimatum

metempsychoses


----------



## plodr

memos, theses, chops, posts

disgruntled


----------



## Gr3iz

gristle, ruined, dueling, trundle

excoriating


----------



## cwwozniak

exciting, taxing, groin, regain

satirization


----------



## dotty999

rations, station, strait, satan 

sensational


----------



## Gr3iz

seasonal, national, tension, lesion

benefactor


----------



## cwwozniak

bacon, beacon, before, acetone

dilapidated


----------



## plodr

dial, peal, tepid, tiled

insolent


----------



## Gr3iz

sonnet, tennis, inset, tonsil

aphrodisiac


----------



## cwwozniak

chairs, orchids, chords, sporadic

stiffener


----------



## plodr

finest, trees, stiffer, stein

decadent


----------



## cwwozniak

decanted, decent, cadet, danced

variations


----------



## Gr3iz

variant, strain, trivia, aviation

perversion


----------



## cwwozniak

person, reversion, prisoner, reprise

protrudes
(Double points if all of your words are at least 7 letters long)


----------



## Gr3iz

prouder, sprouted, detours, postured (There! Most are 8!) ;-)

rheostat


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> (There! Most are 8!) ;-)




throats, hearts, horse, hotter

potentiometer


----------



## plodr

I'll let you two duke it out. My old brain is just happy to find anything over 4 letters!

preen, prone, tent, mint

peninsula


----------



## Gr3iz

plane, unlap, slain, annuls

apprehensive


----------



## cwwozniak

perhaps, shipper, happens, shaven

immaterial


----------



## Gr3iz

limit, merit, trial, retail

accompanied


----------



## plodr

damp, code, mined, paced

masticate


----------



## Gr3iz

static, matte, caste, tacit

elaborate


----------



## dotty999

berate, earlobe, bloater, eatable


circumcision


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, music, crimson, occur

hieroglyphics


----------



## dotty999

polisher, policies, splicer, spicier

stupendous


----------



## cwwozniak

suspend, spouse, pounds, tossed

interestingly


----------



## dotty999

singlet, stinger, interns, resting

overturned


----------



## Gr3iz

turnover, detour, return, denture

aspirations


----------



## plodr

stains, strains, posts, parts

turophile


----------



## Gr3iz

troupe, plieth, repilot, loiter

extravagance


----------



## cwwozniak

taxes, garters, trance, vacate

imprecise


----------



## plodr

empires, cries, primes, prism

controversial


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, Chuck? How did you get 


cwwozniak said:


> taxes, garters


out of a word with no "S" in it? ;-)

voices, control, strove, lactose

transsexual


----------



## plodr

extras, lures, near, slurs

platitudes


----------



## dotty999

plated, plaited, altitude, latitude

companions


----------



## cwwozniak

mansion, manic, panics, scoop

misophonia

Hi Dotty!

Mark, I think that I must have pulled that s out of my butt. Forty lashes with a wet noodle for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

phono, mains, hasp, snip

paresthesia


----------



## cwwozniak

priests, phrases, hearse, parties

smokehouse


----------



## Gr3iz

mousse, hokum, skosh, moose

aftereffects


----------



## cwwozniak

refaces, affects, effects, secrete 

shimmering


----------



## plodr

hinges, shin, miens, grime

eventful


----------



## Gr3iz

fluent, flute, vent, unfelt

travesty


----------



## Grey03

tasty, taste, treat, seat

subordinating


----------



## cwwozniak

boarding, daunting, doubting, straining

abrasions


----------



## Gr3iz

brass, brains, snob, rains

hermaphrodite


----------



## cwwozniak

diameter, repaired, harried, morphed

nullification


----------



## plodr

fountain, count, faint, flail

imaginary


----------



## cwwozniak

grainy, angry, aiming, grimy 

extensible


----------



## Gr3iz

sixteen, listen, belies, tensile

appropriate


----------



## cwwozniak

propper, repair, trapper, appear 

recharging


----------



## Gr3iz

cringe, charger, hearing, archer

incoherently


----------



## plodr

choir, hotly, chin, cheery

antifungal


----------



## cwwozniak

fungi, flaunting, gainful, infant

sophomoric


----------



## Gr3iz

morph, shoop, choir, porch

intransigent


----------



## cwwozniak

training, inserting, instigate, grains

eproctolagniac


----------



## Grey03

practice , galactic, proton, range

inappropriate


----------



## Gr3iz

pirate, report, entrap, tipper

tantalizingly


----------



## cwwozniak

analyzing, glitzy, lazily, tallying 

hardening 

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

garden, reading, darning, hinged

industrialized


----------



## cwwozniak

sanitizer, utilized, satirized, stained

constitution


----------



## plodr

coins, stunt, tint, nuts

schedule


----------



## Grey03

seed, heels, leech, shed

overjoyed


----------



## Gr3iz

drove, redo, jeer, dyer

incontinent


----------



## HOBOcs

content, ten, coin, tint

Classification


----------



## Grey03

Classic, Sonic, Cation, Faction

Exaggeration


----------



## plodr

greet, taxing, groin, train

troubadour


----------



## Gr3iz

robot, doubt, burro, about

burglarized


----------



## cwwozniak

regular, glazed, rebuild, abridge

poignantly


----------



## plodr

pointy, linty, tangy, plant

propitious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, support, spirit, posit

aberration


----------



## Grey03

ratio , bear , brat, narrate

Fantastically


----------



## cwwozniak

fanatically, fiscally, scantily, analytical

reappraised
Double points if all your words are 8 or more letters long


----------



## HOBOcs

paradise, repaired, raiders, praise

Thunderstorm


----------



## cwwozniak

rounder, mothers, shouted, shutter

satirical


----------



## Gr3iz

strait, trails, astral, strict

admonished

I guess I was a bit slow (and distracted). I was working on your challenge above and got as far as appraiser, disappear, draperies before I was notified that there was another entry made ... <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

diamonds, handsome, domains, demands

prerequisite

Hey Mark, wanna try for 8 or more letters for this one?


----------



## Gr3iz

requester, pesterer, perquisite, restripe

acceptable


----------



## cwwozniak

capable, cable, palace, placate

continuation


----------



## dotty999

intonation, citation, notation, inaction

conference


----------



## Gr3iz

fencer, conner, force, nonce

counteract


----------



## cwwozniak

contract, recount, account, cutter

diaphragms


----------



## plodr

graphs, grasp, drams, sharp

divergence


----------



## Grey03

revenge , diver , ride, ridge

simultaneously

You will get 8 words in this


----------



## Gr3iz

sultan, mousey, issue, litany

friendliest


----------



## Grey03

tried , lire , lifted , dries

memorizing


----------



## dotty999

zingier, ironize, miming, ignore

ombudsman


----------



## cwwozniak

abounds, mounds, summon, numbs

repeating


----------



## dotty999

tearing, pertain, reaping, integer

scriptures


----------



## cwwozniak

pictures, prices, purest, suspect

passages


----------



## dotty999

sages gasses, apses, passes

configures


----------



## Gr3iz

surge, confer, surfing, finger

disappearance


----------



## plodr

cappers, princes, prances, drains

determinate


----------



## Gr3iz

remained, mitten, tender, detente

sustenance


----------



## dotty999

nutcases, canteens, suntans, neatens

weathered


----------



## cwwozniak

wreath, thread, heater, dearth 

confabulation


----------



## Gr3iz

clout, bunion, flaunt, location

comprehension


----------



## cwwozniak

chrome, prison, cheers, moonshiner

astronomical


----------



## dotty999

raincoats, animators, colorants, locations

corporations


----------



## Gr3iz

portions, spoor, apron, options

heartfelt


----------



## Grey03

flare , tear , treat , heater

kleptomaniac


----------



## Gr3iz

plank, manic, lemon, comet

presentation


----------



## cwwozniak

station, penetration, patients, operates

crocheting


----------



## plodr

right, corn, trig, then

mitigate


----------



## cwwozniak

imitate, image, emit, tame

complacency


----------



## Gr3iz

place, clamp, caple, namely

strenuously


----------



## Grey03

truly , rests , roust , rely

adjectives


----------



## cwwozniak

advice, evicted, deviates, ejects

modifiers


----------



## plodr

firms, forms, dimes, mires

luminous


----------



## cwwozniak

limos, minus, muslin, lions

respectful


----------



## dotty999

prefects, perfect, reflect, lectures

auspicious


----------



## cwwozniak

spacious, soups, coups, cusps

tapestries 
(Double points if you can make a new word using all 10 letters)


----------



## Grey03

pastries , *striptapes , *tastier , tresear

blackjacks


----------



## Gr3iz

clack, slack, jackal, backs

perspicacious



Grey03 said:


> striptapes


Close, but no cigar! There are not two "P"'s in the original word. ;-)


----------



## Grey03

suppers , press , pars , price

equalizing



Gr3iz said:


> Close, but no cigar! There are not two "P"'s in the original word. ;-)


oops  i thought there's another P. I'm sorry


----------



## plodr

quiz, glaze, glean, line

rotundas


----------



## Gr3iz

round, astound, strand, tundra

unmitigated


----------



## cwwozniak

united, matted, gutted, magnitude

consummate

FWiW, all the letters in _tapestries _can be rearranged to form _striptease_.


----------



## Gr3iz

caste, summon, onset, tumors

undeniably


----------



## plodr

denial, blend, bland, unable

indolent


----------



## Grey03

lentoid , intoned , online , linted

complexify


----------



## Gr3iz

compile, pixel, comply, police

arrogance


----------



## Grey03

carnage , acrogen , arrange , orange

contraband


----------



## Gr3iz

cobra, board, canard, ratan 

compensation


----------



## Cookiegal

note, name, tip, camp

Diligence


----------



## Gr3iz

ceiling, glide, liege, ceding

refineries


----------



## cwwozniak

refines, refries, rinses, ferries

calculations


----------



## Gr3iz

tacos, suction, callous, scallion

inconsequential


----------



## plodr

question, cleanse, stance, quilts

sponsored


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, spoor, snored, donors

trepidation


----------



## cwwozniak

pattern, diaper, protein, printed 

intoxicants


----------



## Grey03

antitoxins , nictations , nonstatic , citations 

symphatized


----------



## Gr3iz

empathy, stamped, pastie, maize

stepdaughter


----------



## plodr

pagers, strap, shrug, departs

predacious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, raced, soured, proud

imperceptible


----------



## Gr3iz

receipt, timber, precept, blimp

confessional


----------



## cwwozniak

season, falcons, confines, finances

mothballed


----------



## dotty999

malted, ballet, malled, tolled

pernicious


----------



## HOBOcs

precision, conspire, sniper, incisor

mozzarella


----------



## Grey03

amoral , morale , amaze , realm

sequelized


----------



## Gr3iz

seized, lied, squid, sled

photosynthesis


----------



## Grey03

photoset , honeypots , hypnoses , typhoons

signimatics


----------



## cwwozniak

timings, casting, matings, taming

infections


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, scion, fines, soften

unconstitutional


----------



## cwwozniak

consultant, inclusion, suction, auctions

impermeable


----------



## plodr

bleep, prime, brim, pearl

veritable


----------



## dotty999

levirate, liberate, relative, vibrate

cherished


----------



## Grey03

desire , decries , creeds , deicer 

unfortunately


----------



## Gr3iz

flatulent, nutty, fount, latent

prescription


----------



## cwwozniak

tippers, nippers, coppers, stopper, 

nauseated


----------



## dotty999

unseated, sauteed, ensued, tensed

constables


----------



## plodr

stale, boss, stabs, slabs

prodigious


----------



## cwwozniak

porous, pirogi, droops, groups

materialistic


----------



## Cookiegal

Material (had to look hard for that one  ), elastic, trial, real

contemplate


----------



## dotty999

temple, contempt, pleat, complete

renumerate


----------



## Grey03

enumerate , returnee , maturer , erratum

mutualized


----------



## Gr3iz

mauled, detail, maize, dualie

celebration


----------



## plodr

bleat, learn, broil, cleaner

liquidation


----------



## Gr3iz

quail, dilation, tonal, liquid

featherweight


----------



## cwwozniak

weather, freight, wreath, tighter

harmonics


----------



## Gr3iz

charms, scion, march, arson

sensitivities


----------



## cwwozniak

sensitive, invites, entities, senses

physiological


----------



## Gr3iz

physical, logical, caliph, socially

incandescence


----------



## plodr

needs, cedes, cans, since

pineapple


----------



## Grey03

alpine , penal, panel , plain 

microsoft


----------



## Gr3iz

croft, scrit, storm, frost

enhancement


----------



## Grey03

menthene , machete , enchant , methane

contructualization


----------



## cwwozniak

contractual, czar, contraction, actuator

industrious


----------



## Gr3iz

studious, truss, distros, insist

xerographic


----------



## cwwozniak

hoax, charger, cipher, poacher

incalculable


----------



## Gr3iz

balun, liable, callable, balance

irreducible


----------



## plodr

rebuild, bleed, cruel, blurred

tamperproof


----------



## cwwozniak

pamper, roofer, reformat, farmer

sensations


----------



## Gr3iz

insane, session, stones, nations

incoherently


----------



## Grey03

inherently , centriole , chlorine , election

extemporized


----------



## Gr3iz

prized, detox, tempered, meteor

chimpanzee


----------



## cwwozniak

champ, zinc, cheap, impeach, 

connubial


----------



## Gr3iz

bunion, club, nail, annul

planetarium


----------



## cwwozniak

planter, lumpier, tamper, primate 

trivialities


----------



## plodr

vital, strive, slate, travels

convertible


----------



## cwwozniak

contrive, election, erection, bile
It was the longest word I could come up with that a 'b' in it.

commemorate


----------



## Gr3iz

cremate, remote, emote, comet

nightmare


----------



## Grey03

emigrant , earthing , reaming , garment

delicacies


----------



## Gr3iz

icicles, slide, ladies, scaled

enrichment


----------



## cwwozniak

cement, entrench, neither, thinner

circumference


----------



## Gr3iz

fencer, fierce, cure, mice

illustrious


----------



## cwwozniak

lustrous, rousts, trills, trolls

opinionated


----------



## Gr3iz

pinion, intend, option, donate

superfluous


----------



## cwwozniak

flosser, pulses, louses, profuse

competencies


----------



## plodr

coins, Mentos, pieces, tense

profitable


----------



## Gr3iz

bloat, fable, probe, boiler

misinterpreted


----------



## cwwozniak

misprinted, pestered, reminder, reprise 

involuntary


----------



## Gr3iz

rainy, trail, intro, ivory

interviewer


----------



## plodr

invert, renter, review, entree

influential


----------



## Gr3iz

fluent, finial, until, linen

preferential


----------



## Grey03

interfere , retrain , firetrap , repent 

Moisturizer


----------



## Gr3iz

moister, strum, sizer, tumor

escarpment


----------



## Grey03

spacemen, casement , percents , reenacts

discoverability


----------



## Gr3iz

covert, disability, tribes, strobe

insignificantly


----------



## cwwozniak

signify, facility, infinity, financing

fascinating


----------



## plodr

staining, fist, sting, casting

envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

eleven, pole, love, nope

grotesqueries


----------



## cwwozniak

requests, surgeries, register, gestures

restrictive


----------



## Gr3iz

revisit, strive, trivets, critters

unsubstantiated


----------



## plodr

bands, dusts, stubs, tints

proclivity


----------



## Gr3iz

civil, pity, crop, roil

anguishing


----------



## plodr

gushing, gash, snag, shun

artillery


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

front, font, tin, tan


extracurricular


----------



## dotty999

circular, caricature, circulate, luxuriate

trombones


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

bone, bones, bot, bet

ambiguity

hey dotty, can you answer my latest question? its under apple devices


----------



## Gr3iz

ICouldUseSomeHelp said:


> front, font, tin, tan


I'm not quite sure how you got this list of words from Liz's seed word of "artillery" ... ;-)

gambit, bait, guy, may

environmentalist


----------



## cwwozniak

investment, motivate, overtime, relations

envisioning


----------



## Grey03

veins , vines , ionising , innings,

miraculously


----------



## Gr3iz

scrum, callous, lousy, rills

intensifying


----------



## Grey03

infesting , infinite , signify , finest 

electromagnetic


----------



## cwwozniak

electronic, romantic, elegant, genetic

reflexology


----------



## Gr3iz

golly, foxy, floor, free

recommendation


----------



## cwwozniak

minced, commander, entrance, trimmed 

solicitation


----------



## plodr

station, coins, stint, lotions

pedantic


----------



## Grey03

painted , acid ,picante , pained 

Rheumatic


----------



## Gr3iz

metric, chute, their, hater

customization


----------



## cwwozniak

zoos, miscount, monastic, autistic

reasonable
(Double score if all words are 7 or more letters longs)


----------



## Gr3iz

enables, arsenal, loaners, barons (close, but no cigar)

emergencies


----------



## cwwozniak

emergence, generics, cringes, crimes

ventilated


----------



## plodr

vented, elated, event, dilate

labyrinth


----------



## Gr3iz

briny, lath, haint, rainy

anthropologically


----------



## cwwozniak

topologically, tragically, nightly, graphically

insensitive


----------



## Gr3iz

invents, seven, visits, invites

intransitive


----------



## cwwozniak

invites, trains, taverns, transient 

indirectly


----------



## plodr

dirty, tired, liner, tinder

abstruse


----------



## cwwozniak

abuses, breasts, basters, trusts

complement


----------



## Gr3iz

comment, melon, pommel, cement

upperclassmen


----------



## cwwozniak

uppercase, suppers, plumper, cleaners

undetered


----------



## Gr3iz

upper, tender, neuter, retune

thousandth


----------



## cwwozniak

sound, astound, handouts, hounds

waitresses



Gr3iz said:


> upper


I see that you were undetered by the lack of p's in my entry.


----------



## plodr

wastes, waists, swats, rests

sardonic 

He probably meant under instead of upper.


----------



## cwwozniak

radios, scrod, drains, rancid

regretful


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> He probably meant under instead of upper.


That was exactly it, Liz. Thank you for defending me! ;-)

turret, feuler, refer, refuge

distinctively


----------



## cwwozniak

distinctly, vicinity, density, invites

incoherent


----------



## Gr3iz

thrice, cheer, throe, incent

sardonically


----------



## plodr

scar, radios, sally, irons

cottages


----------



## Gr3iz

stage, cages, goats, cost

antediluvian


----------



## plodr

avian, vaulted, Latin, lined

penurious


----------



## Gr3iz

spire, prone. ruins, nosier

canalization


----------



## plodr

clan, clot, loan, coin

incendiary


----------



## Gr3iz

diner, dairy, ready, cinder

explanatory


----------



## cwwozniak

planetary, penalty, epoxy, parental

manipulator


----------



## Gr3iz

planar, train, maul, tromp

advantageous


----------



## cwwozniak

advantages, outages, astound, unsaved

bombogenesis


----------



## Gr3iz

bombing, genesis, songs, beings

intransigence


----------



## cwwozniak

genetics, creasing, catering, reacting

competitive


----------



## plodr

compete, meet, motive, tome

counterfeit


----------



## cwwozniak

trounce, confetti, fritter, contrite 

incompatible


----------



## Gr3iz

panic, potable, climb, table

generalization


----------



## cwwozniak

generation, realization, entangle, irational 

fattening


----------



## plodr

nine, fang, feign, tint

reciprocal


----------



## cwwozniak

calorie, police, parcel, copier

devilish


----------



## Gr3iz

shield, evils, veils, dish

anticipation


----------



## cwwozniak

caption, captain, contain, optician

compulsive


----------



## Gr3iz

scope, pulse, movies, cloves

replicators


----------



## cwwozniak

slope, calipers, plaster, operatic 

mostaccioli


----------



## plodr

mast, clams, claims, looms

absolute


----------



## Gr3iz

blast, steal, usable, lobes

Halloween


----------



## Grey03

whale , when , wheel , allow 

horrifying


----------



## cwwozniak

frying, firing, hiring, horny

collapsible


----------



## Gr3iz

scalpel, pliable, close, blase

incomprehensible


----------



## cwwozniak

compilers, morphine, combines, pinchers

superlative


----------



## plodr

slave, serve, plaster, slurp

soporific


----------



## cwwozniak

proofs, spoof, crisp, crops

reconvened


----------



## Gr3iz

covered, drone, veneer, never

entrepreneurial


----------



## plodr

trial, tinner, plate, liner

oversized


----------



## cwwozniak

seized, resized, zeroed, divers

underpinning


----------



## Grey03

unpinning , unending , ripening , enduring

unpublicized


----------



## Gr3iz

lucid, cubed, public, zen 

extemporized


----------



## plodr

exited, deport, zeroed, metered

plastered


----------



## cwwozniak

pedestal, pleased, departs, speared

wallpapered


----------



## Gr3iz

lapped, drawl, pawl, deeper

institutionally


----------



## plodr

stall, titans, lusty, totals

adventure


----------



## cwwozniak

vented, ventured, rented, ranted

reputations


----------



## Gr3iz

putters, roast, sprout, striper

recapitulation


----------



## cwwozniak

pattern, nuclear, rational, relation

intrepidly


----------



## plodr

inter, dirty, tired, lined

uncertainty


----------



## cwwozniak

curtain, ancient, anuity, tarty

capabilities


----------



## Gr3iz

basic, cable, pities, scale

acrimoniously


----------



## plodr

clamors, snail, yours, coils

pilgrims


----------



## Gr3iz

grips, prim, sprig, lips

linoleum


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon, melon, mullion, lumen

eruptions


----------



## plodr

priest, pouts, prone, stupor

doughnuts


----------



## Gr3iz

ghost, shunt, dugouts, tough

amalgamated


----------



## cwwozniak

malted, team, glammed, madam

requisition


----------



## Grey03

inquisitor , inquiries , question , routines 

accomplishment


----------



## Gr3iz

moccasin, comments, shipment, helmet

incorrigible


----------



## cwwozniak

belong, oblige, corner, reblog 

compensated


----------



## plodr

pasted, codes, dampen, denotes

crenellate


----------



## cwwozniak

create, cancel, teller, caller 

refinement


----------



## Gr3iz

firemen, remint, teenier, entire

subjugated


----------



## cwwozniak

judges, adjust, budgets, badges

indoctrinate


----------



## Gr3iz

tirade, cronie, dinner, retina

expectations


----------



## plodr

station, state, aspect, taxes

portcullis


----------



## cwwozniak

culprits, stupor, pious, polls

telegraph


----------



## plodr

leper, grate, helper, paler

remnants


----------



## cwwozniak

reams, teams, stream, names

hindquarter


----------



## plodr

quainter, thunder, quiet, hunter

suboptimal


----------



## cwwozniak

blimps, about, albums, pistol

repacking


----------



## plodr

racking, parking, crape, pink

baseless


----------



## Gr3iz

blase, sable, leases, able

rejuvenation


----------



## cwwozniak

jointer, janitor, inventor, routine

weekends


----------



## plodr

weeds, send, needs, knees

magazine


----------



## Gr3iz

amazing, maize, again, gaze

instantaneous


----------



## plodr

nests, stains, suet, stones

calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

lander, clear, raced, dale

seriousness


----------



## cwwozniak

series, noises, sensors, rouses 

explosives


----------



## plodr

sieves, poises, loves, exposes

nightmare


----------



## cwwozniak

remain, gather, regain, eight

reciprocate


----------



## plodr

recipe, cater, crater, orate

wilderness


----------



## cwwozniak

widens, sliders, wieners, welders

depraved


----------



## HOBOcs

paved, dared, evade, reaped

nautilus


----------



## Gr3iz

satin, lust, units, nails

masticated


----------



## cwwozniak

misted, static, dictates, medics

esophagus


----------



## plodr

poses, hopes, goes, heaps

biscuits


----------



## cwwozniak

cubists, cubits, stubs, busts

descaling


----------



## Gr3iz

glades, scalding, clings, decals

motivated


----------



## cwwozniak

motive, matted, timed, movie

indifference


----------



## plodr

cinder, finder, need, inner 

mysterious


----------



## cwwozniak

serious, moisture, oysters, misuse

balancing


----------



## Gr3iz

cabling, lancing, cling, bling

friendliest


----------



## dotty999

infertile, listened, infertile, listener

choreography


----------



## cwwozniak

charger, preachy, poorer, poacher

inflamed

Good afternoon, Dotty! Looks like you really like the word "infertile".


----------



## plodr

field, main, filed, mild

swashbuckle


----------



## cwwozniak

buckles, shackles, washes, hassle 

buccaneers


----------



## Gr3iz

cancer, screen, curse, seance

superheroes


----------



## plodr

prose, horses, spurs, sheer

illusive


----------



## cwwozniak

evils, lives, lilies, lieu

deceptive

Double points if all your entries are six or more letters long.


----------



## Gr3iz

peeved, deceit, evicted, deceive

organizer

Making me think, Chuck?!? Thanks! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

zinger, goner, regain, groaner 

impossible

Do you think it's impossible for all entries to be seven or more letters?


----------



## Mojave66

bliss, slime, blimps, spoils

rejuvenated


----------



## Gr3iz

nature, vaunted, denature, jaunted 

taillights


----------



## cwwozniak

tails, tights, alights, shall

reflectors


----------



## plodr

fleets, closet, score, sleet

mediocre


----------



## Gr3iz

crime, medic, recode, credo 

realistically


----------



## cwwozniak

rascally, reality, cellars, retails

decompress


----------



## Gr3iz

compressed, scrod, dress, record

spherical


----------



## cwwozniak

scalper, pliers, preach, races

hexagonally


----------



## Gr3iz

hello, gallon, laxly, onyx

inventions


----------



## cwwozniak

invents, invest, vents, noise

compulsions


----------



## dotty999

cousins, poisons, clomps, scions

responsive


----------



## Gr3iz

pensive, repose, vipers, snore

restaurateur


----------



## cwwozniak

treasurer, restart, retreat, stature

ratatouille


----------



## dotty999

rattle, litter, taller, tiller

palliative


----------



## Gr3iz

valet, petal, vital, evil

institutionalize


----------



## Mojave66

zealot, station, astute, utilize

repugnant


----------



## plodr

gunner, pager, trap, range

tailgate


----------



## Gr3iz

agate, teal, gait, elate

questionable


----------



## plodr

enable, stable, quoits, listen

sardines


----------



## Gr3iz

diners, snide, drain, dress

quarterback


----------



## cwwozniak

bucket, racket, barter, quake 

goalposts


----------



## HOBOcs

Postal, spool, tools, glass

television


----------



## cwwozniak

noise, solvent, violent, events

modulated


----------



## dotty999

moulted, moulded, lauded, amulet

percussion


----------



## cwwozniak

pouncers, prices, process, noises

timpanists


----------



## Gr3iz

pianist, stain, mints, taints

pianissimo


----------



## cwwozniak

pianos, simians, mission, spans

allegretto

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

greet, regale, letter, gloater

formidable


----------



## HOBOcs

model, admire, broad, farm

International


----------



## Gr3iz

internal, lantern, rational, lateral

paperclip


----------



## cwwozniak

clapper, clipper, rappel, cripple

entertaining


----------



## Gr3iz

netting, retainer, gannet, tanning

righteous


----------



## cwwozniak

ghost, grouse, rights, routes

undercoated
Bonus points if you come up with a new word that uses all 11 letters.



Gr3iz said:


> retainer


I don't recall seeing a two r's in entertaining.


----------



## plodr

I cheated for this one: undecorated (I need bonus points 'cause I usually only use 4 or 5 letters) 

corded, creed, tread

trepidation


----------



## HOBOcs

drain, idiot, paint, tradition

Original


----------



## cwwozniak

railing, groin, groan, lingo



plodr said:


> I cheated for this one: undecorated (I need bonus points 'cause I usually only use 4 or 5 letters)


In that case, your bonus is we double your current points total.


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, Chuck. I added an extra 'R' where there wasn't one, but at least I left a seed word ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> OK, Chuck. I added an extra 'R' where there wasn't one, but at least I left a seed word ... ;-)


_Whoopsies _

*unimpressive *


----------



## Gr3iz

simper, umpire, versus, pensive

aphrodisiac


----------



## cwwozniak

chairs, drips, chirps, hairdos

engorged


----------



## plodr

doge, green, goner, edger

abrogate


----------



## Gr3iz

grate, rebate, boater, barge

recollections


----------



## cwwozniak

recoils, collector, erections, science 

modularity


----------



## plodr

daily, moult, trial, mortal

sensation


----------



## cwwozniak

stains, steins, tensions, atones 

singular


----------



## Gr3iz

slung, ruling, sugar, grail

awkwardness


----------



## HOBOcs

seaward, ranked, snake, warden

barnacles


----------



## cwwozniak

balancers, cables, balers, braces

dimmable


----------



## plodr

blade, mild, blame, male

propensity


----------



## HOBOcs

open, rope, tensor, piston

recordings


----------



## plodr

sign, rings, crones, doges

cranberry


----------



## Gr3iz

bracer, carry, rebar, narc

inexcusably


----------



## cwwozniak

uneasily, unlaces, bisexual, lesbian

unexplainable


----------



## Gr3iz

pliable, unable, axle, balun

kaleidoscopic


----------



## plodr

pickled, spliced, spool, clasped

preacher


----------



## Gr3iz

cheaper, creep, perch, harper

earthbound


----------



## cwwozniak

rebound, unearth, doubter, breath

unhampered


----------



## Gr3iz

dumper, render, heard, hamper

timepieces


----------



## plodr

imps, seem, tips, cities

parboiled


----------



## Gr3iz

boiler, paroled, derail, redial

storytelling


----------



## cwwozniak

glories, selling, lonely, glitter 

reheated


----------



## NicolasCage

Hate, death, Rath, 'Tader

Nicolas


----------



## cwwozniak

coals, social, oilcans, casino

substituted


----------



## plodr

buss, studs, beds, tutus

structure


----------



## cwwozniak

crust, cutest, cutters, turrets

exoskeleton


----------



## Gr3iz

telex, skeet, ketone, token

simultaneously


----------



## cwwozniak

almost, mutants, smelly, untimely 

thermostat


----------



## Gr3iz

shatter, mothers, totters, roast

hierarchical


----------



## cwwozniak

archaic, archer, circle, richer

sympathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

tympanic, chatty, peachy, scythe

apparition


----------



## plodr

apart, print, trap, iron

braggart


----------



## Gr3iz

grab, brat, brag, tar

unrealized


----------



## cwwozniak

razed, leaden, ideal, dialer

audiophile


----------



## plodr

hope, plead, adieu, lipid

calypsos


----------



## Gr3iz

classy, slop, clasp, clops

strawberry


----------



## cwwozniak

barters, betrays, sweaty, weary

rekindled
Double points if all entries are at least six letters long


----------



## Gr3iz

kinder, linked, lender, relined

stereophonic


----------



## cwwozniak

photonics, phonetics, pitchers, chooser

stonewall

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

stall, welts, alone, least

derivation


----------



## cwwozniak

deviation, driven, invader, atoner

dissipated


----------



## Gr3iz

pasted, despite, staid, tapes

stenographer


----------



## plodr

tenser, gophers, sphere, paster 

mollified


----------



## Gr3iz

filmed, defoil, milled, field

fellowship


----------



## cwwozniak

pillows, willows, whiles, howls

flavorful


----------



## Gr3iz

valor, floral, flour, offal

indeterminate


----------



## cwwozniak

determine, meatier, detainee, retained

earmuffs


----------



## Gr3iz

fears, fumes, smurf, farmer

precursor


----------



## plodr

curse, purser, scope, prose

nocturnal


----------



## cwwozniak

clout, cannot, carton, actor

champions


----------



## Gr3iz

chasm, macho, scion, pinch

sewerage


----------



## cwwozniak

grease, wagers, agree, swager 

aeration


----------



## plodr

rent, rant, tree, trio

licentious


----------



## cwwozniak

clients, counts, silent, incise 

inadvertent


----------



## Gr3iz

trident, advent, retained, verdant

ecumenical


----------



## plodr

menu. claim, clue, menace

eviscerate


----------



## Gr3iz

carves, tracer, recite, strive

considerate


----------



## cwwozniak

sanders, scorned, sectioned, rations

enrollment


----------



## plodr

troll, meet, molten, meter

largesse


----------



## cwwozniak

greases, ageless, reseals, leases

lubrication


----------



## Gr3iz

libation, action, cubit, trial

alterations


----------



## cwwozniak

station, toaster, slitter, rotates

templates


----------



## Gr3iz

splat, stamp, settle, metals

legitimized


----------



## cwwozniak

digitize, limited, timed, glitz

hyphenated


----------



## plodr

deny, head, deep, tend

factories


----------



## cwwozniak

factors, fairest, forecast, erotic

reindeer


----------



## Shellae

render, deer, reed, nerd

pentacles


----------



## cwwozniak

cleanse, caplets, planets, pecans

unassuming


----------



## Gr3iz

musings, gauss, assign, massing

tessellation


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, stallions, noises, elation 

reproduce


----------



## Gr3iz

reducer, deuce, record, creep

triceratops


----------



## cwwozniak

prices, copiers, scatter, scarier

nectarine


----------



## Gr3iz

canteen, retain, create, entice

extravagance


----------



## plodr

green, create, exact, veer

contrite


----------



## Gr3iz

center, inter, cotter, rotten

reenactment


----------



## cwwozniak

matter, recement, create, cremate

intensive


----------



## plodr

stein, inns, teens, visit

precocious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, pries, prices, succor 

postmarked


----------



## Gr3iz

stamped, demark, poster, markets

entanglement


----------



## cwwozniak

tangent, mettle, gentleman, element

numerous


----------



## Gr3iz

snore, rumen, rouse, mourns

kidnappers


----------



## plodr

snapper, dapper, kind, skid

assertive


----------



## cwwozniak

vistas, strives, resist, staves

dissipates


----------



## Gr3iz

passe, spite, pasties, sited

reverberation


----------



## HOBOcs

beaver, trainer, tavern, retire

legislature


----------



## Gr3iz

salute, regulate, teller, gesture

incubation


----------



## plodr

nation, cubit, cabin, about

medicinal


----------



## Gr3iz

medial, lineal, denial, clean

medieval


----------



## cwwozniak

veiled, media, emailed, leave

coniferous


----------



## Gr3iz

scone, course, finer, onerous

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

steins, stunts, toasts, tootsies

inconsiderate


----------



## Gr3iz

desire, scion, strained, incarnate

perpetually


----------



## plodr

player, truly, pleat, partly

sprinkles


----------



## Gr3iz

plinks, skins, slink, liners

accommodations


----------



## HOBOcs

mood, domains, actions, madman

depreciation


----------



## Gr3iz

decrepit, cretin, reported, certain

employment


----------



## cwwozniak

lemony, tempo, plenty, money

infraction

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

faction, front, friction, fiction

intergalactic


----------



## cwwozniak

glacier, target, central, glitter

normalize


----------



## Gr3iz

maize, lemon, moral, remain

businesslike


----------



## cwwozniak

silkiness, bulkiness, likeness, skinless 

fountains


----------



## plodr

stain, faints, tunas, soft

cocktail


----------



## Gr3iz

clock, lack, click, toil

platitudes


----------



## cwwozniak

plates, putted, pitted, dispute

surprised


----------



## Gr3iz

purses, dress, spied, purred

insemination


----------



## cwwozniak

inmates, minions, mentions, nations

artificially


----------



## plodr

facial, fact, racial, crafty 

midnight


----------



## cwwozniak

might, hiding, thing, timing

scientific


----------



## Gr3iz

scent, fines, feint, cites

stepfather


----------



## plodr

feast, repast, strap, haste

inflammation


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, flint, minion, maintain

indentured


----------



## cwwozniak

dinner, rudder, dieter, retuned

souvenirs
(Triple points if all words are seven or more letters long)


----------



## Grey03

versions , neurosis , nervous , seniors
(Triple points to me? ) What's the price ?

systematical


----------



## cwwozniak

mystical, claims, messy, meaty

grandmother



Grey03 said:


> versions , neurosis , nervous , seniors
> (Triple points to me? ) What's the price ?


Instead of 58,606,809 points, you earned 175,820,427 points in that last round. Unfortunately the smallest prize available, a sharpened stub of #2 pencil, requires 176,000,000 points.


----------



## plodr

remand, manor, tread, hanger

behemoth


----------



## Grey03

cwwozniak said:


> Instead of 58,606,809 points, you earned 175,820,427 points in that last round. Unfortunately the smallest prize available, a sharpened stub of #2 pencil, requires 176,000,000 points.


 Oh , I fell short for that one 

theme , emote , tomb , both

devastation


----------



## plodr

vista, dons, stone, stand

affordable


----------



## Gr3iz

baffled, fordable, affable, offal

Christmastime


----------



## cwwozniak

masters, chemists, stammers, ratchets 

Saturnalia


----------



## Gr3iz

Satan, lariat, alias, until

solstice


----------



## cwwozniak

closest. closets, slices, stoic

misplaced


----------



## plodr

sliced, spliced, maples, placid

bustling


----------



## cwwozniak

busting, lusting, tubing, blunts

acculturate


----------



## Gr3iz

culture, react, curate, lactate

spirituality


----------



## plodr

spiral, stray, rusty, strip

renewals


----------



## cwwozniak

leaner, weasel, sewer, answer

indubitably


----------



## Gr3iz

tubby, built, bland, blind

feasibility


----------



## plodr

feast, beast, ability, least

champagne


----------



## Gr3iz

change, panache, mach, peach

expectorated


----------



## plodr

parted, deport, trade, extracted

candelabra


----------



## Gr3iz

braced, lanced, cradle, dancer

prevaricating


----------



## cwwozniak

vacating, tracing, private, praise

enquiries


----------



## Gr3iz

squire, equines, reuse, queries

repetitions


----------



## cwwozniak

prison, person, pointers, stripe

talismans


----------



## plodr

mails, snails, lasts, mists

altruistic


----------



## Gr3iz

crust, strait, trails, rustic

harmoniously


----------



## cwwozniak

harmony, humanly, monorails, honors

reflective


----------



## Gr3iz

elective, reelect, fleeter, lever

apothecary


----------



## plodr

party, cheap, preach, porch

chronicle


----------



## Gr3iz

circle, recon, holer, clinch

secretions


----------



## cwwozniak

secrets, sections, centers, resets

productive


----------



## plodr

proved, diver, priced, trove

consulting


----------



## cwwozniak

counting, insult, cloning, closing

banisters


----------



## Gr3iz

sister, brains, baster, stainer

repugnant


----------



## plodr

grape, tuna, anger, pager

crustless


----------



## cwwozniak

clusters, luster, results, curses 

particulates


----------



## Gr3iz

culprit, prattles, triples, article

consequential


----------



## plodr

consentual, question, clause, annuls

chromebook


----------



## cwwozniak

moocher, rebook, hooker, choker

passivation


----------



## Gr3iz

visits, pivots, passion, satin

warmhearted


----------



## cwwozniak

weather, dreamer, harmed, heated

charitable


----------



## Gr3iz

breach, lariat, cheat, bletch

indisputable


----------



## cwwozniak

dispute, unstable, stipend, stapler 

inquisition


----------



## plodr

inns, quits, nouns, tins

prevalent


----------



## Gr3iz

valet, prelate, leper, taper

ingratiated


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrate, agitated, danger, getter

retrospect


----------



## Gr3iz

protect, reposter, copter, scepter

delicatessen


----------



## plodr

delete, class, needles, slides

malodorous


----------



## Gr3iz

dolorous, modus, amorous, odors

presentations


----------



## cwwozniak

presents, sensation, spatters, pensions

frightening


----------



## Gr3iz

freight, grifting, hinting, niner

reinventing


----------



## cwwozniak

renting, tinning, grieve, invite

antagonize


----------



## plodr

again, tone, zing, nine

supplant


----------



## cwwozniak

plants, plats, plans, punts

duplicates


----------



## plodr

dates, plates, lutes, clips

printers


----------



## Gr3iz

reprint, priest, striper, sprinter

invigorating


----------



## cwwozniak

inviting, grating, voting, originating

naturalist


----------



## Gr3iz

taunt, Saturn, strain, lariat

hysterical


----------



## plodr

chest, yeast, stray, clears

rejuvenate


----------



## Gr3iz

venerate, jute, retune, teener 

incarcerated


----------



## plodr

center, cinder, retrain, neater

chaperone


----------



## Gr3iz

preach, roach, heron, cheap

preternatural


----------



## plodr

plant, parent, rural, taper

penciled


----------



## Gr3iz

plied, delice, lend, clip

champagne


----------



## cwwozniak

change, mange, peach, pecan

intoxicants


----------



## Gr3iz

incants, toxins, saint, scant

instrument


----------



## plodr

mints, trust, rents, ruins

overshadow


----------



## Gr3iz

washer, drove, shower, hovers

acquiescence


----------



## cwwozniak

sequence, queens, quinces, seance

compelling


----------



## Gr3iz

clomp, cello, mince, polling

breastfed


----------



## dotty999

fasted, feasted, berated, seated

convoluted


----------



## cwwozniak

counted, unloved, looted, cloned

conclusions


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, concuss, colon, conscious

horsepower


----------



## plodr

sorrow, worse, spree, where

advection


----------



## Gr3iz

evict, coated, detain, avoid

interaction


----------



## cwwozniak

traction, reaction, nation, notice

variegated


----------



## Cookiegal

gate, grate, tried, deviate

intelligent


----------



## plodr

lentil, gentle, lenient, glint

diligently


----------



## Cookiegal

Diligent, gently, ten, dent

impossible


----------



## Gr3iz

blimp, simple, posies, missile

excruciations


----------



## plodr

crates, exits, crust, scone

overjoyed


----------



## Cookiegal

over, joy, ever, deer

designation


----------



## cwwozniak

deigns, nations, stoned, tinged

strategic


----------



## dotty999

state, crates, grates, caters

promising


----------



## cwwozniak

imposing, priming, groins, spring

discourse


----------



## Cookiegal

dire, course, our, sour,

visibility


----------



## dotty999

visit, styli, bitsy, silty

combustion


----------



## Cookiegal

Bus, suction, must, tin

elevator


----------



## plodr

travel, trove, elate, voter

tangerine


----------



## dotty999

tinger, grain, grant, train

reduction


----------



## cwwozniak

trounced, nicer, routed, counter

condensed


----------



## dotty999

scene, coded, ended, decodes

configured


----------



## cwwozniak

foreign, forged, ground, conifer 

adjustable


----------



## Cookiegal

just, table, bust, lead

anniversary


----------



## cwwozniak

anniversary

arrives, ravines, ravens, envy

congratulate


----------



## Cookiegal

grate, late, tale, anger

appointment


----------



## cwwozniak

impotent, mention, nominate, patient

solubility


----------



## Cookiegal

soul, lit, you, soil

impermeate


----------



## cwwozniak

meatier, primate, temper, timer 

saturation


----------



## plodr

station, start, turns, strait

entering


----------



## Gr3iz

greet, reign, tinge, intern

greatness


----------



## cwwozniak

teasers, egress, greens, grease

thrusters


----------



## plodr

trusts, rushers, tress, hurts

compendium


----------



## Cookiegal

pen, mud, mend, end

university


----------



## cwwozniak

rusty, veins, reins, invites 

container


----------



## Gr3iz

retain, incant, canter, octane

funereal


----------



## cwwozniak

funeral, unreal, refuel, flare

seamlessly


----------



## Gr3iz

measles, sesames, sally, essay

disorganized


----------



## plodr

sized, rings, noise, grains

elevator


----------



## cwwozniak

lever, lover, travel, valor 

confronted


----------



## Gr3iz

donor, recon, footer, toned

mechanized


----------



## HyperHenry

chained, chain, maze, hand

beautiful


----------



## cwwozniak

flute, fault, fable, futile

seasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

gneiss, singes, ensign, nosing

concentration


----------



## cwwozniak

contraction, connection, contention, natter 

vehemently


----------



## Gr3iz

helmet, eleven, melty, evenly

disgruntled


----------



## cwwozniak

grunted, diluted, nudged, untied 

contrived


----------



## dotty999

rivet, covert, trove, decor

investing


----------



## plodr

ingest, given, stein, tins

safeguard


----------



## cwwozniak

guards, sugared, frauds, surfed

negotiated


----------



## Gr3iz

detain, dating, gotten, tainted

veterinarian


----------



## plodr

veteran, inner, inane, trivet

rectified


----------



## cwwozniak

certified, dieter, fried, tired

impressive


----------



## plodr

sieve, primes, serves, mires

petrified


----------



## cwwozniak

fired, fried, pitied, pride

resampled


----------



## dotty999

prides, pleased, ramped, dampers

beautiful


----------



## cwwozniak

futile, fable, fault, built

sharpened



dotty999 said:


> pr*i*des


I don't see the letter_ i _in_ resampled_.


----------



## Gr3iz

phrased, shared, reshaped, drapes

aboveboard

Dotty got busted! Dotty got busted! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

aboard, adobe, robber, braved

underhanded



Gr3iz said:


> Dotty got busted! Dotty got busted! ;-)


Like we've never made that kind of mistake. LoL.


----------



## Gr3iz

unhand, dreaded, dander, under

aromatherapy


----------



## cwwozniak

hamper, rather, romper, theory

fumigation


----------



## plodr

moan, foam, faint, gaunt

patronize


----------



## dotty999

patron, train, pinto, prone

vestibules


----------



## Gr3iz

bless, lives, busts, vests

investigation


----------



## cwwozniak

investing, invitations, vegitation, setting

nostalgic


----------



## Gr3iz

costing, logic, scaling, octal

perpetually


----------



## cwwozniak

pulley, pallet, paltry, prepay

instability


----------



## Gr3iz

ability, stain, blast, initial

underrated


----------



## cwwozniak

unrated, undated, reader, rudder

contrasting
(bonus points if all entries are 8 or more letters long)


----------



## plodr

contrast (goes against my self-imposed rule to not use words within the given word), constrain, constant, snorting

incessant


----------



## cwwozniak

stains, incant, instances, steins
(I have the same self imposed rule)

partnership


----------



## Gr3iz

sniper, reprint, parsnip, happens

attachments


----------



## dotty999

I have no such rules! 

chats, matte, stamen, chaste


----------



## plodr

Dotty, you forgot to give us another word to use.


----------



## Gr3iz

She just doesn't like rules, Liz ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty started this game. Why should we expect her to follow her own rules? LoL.


----------



## dotty999

oh heck!

amusement


----------



## cwwozniak

meanest, menus, unmet, teams

declination


----------



## dotty999

diction, denote, canned, dental

promiscuous


----------



## plodr

cross, imps, pours, Osiris

convertible


----------



## dotty999

covert, tribe, verb, tonic

manifested


----------



## cwwozniak

infested, fastened, demeans, denies

paraphrase



dotty999 said:


> d_e_not_e_


Was there a hidden, second E in _declination_?


----------



## Gr3iz

sharper, phaser, parser, rapper

anthropomorphize


----------



## plodr

morphine, throne, prize, anthem

gentlemen


----------



## dotty999

genteel, element, gentle, melee

conversion


----------



## Gr3iz

voices, covers, venison, scone

aspersions


----------



## plodr

aspires, seasons, irons, press

accolade


----------



## Gr3iz

codae, laced, coal, accel

confrontational


----------



## cwwozniak

national, lactation, location, fractional

cohesive


----------



## dotty999

sieve, shove, chives, hives

constabulary


----------



## cwwozniak

buoys, balcony, crystal, crayons

detectives


----------



## plodr

sieve, cedes, tides, devices

shackles


----------



## dotty999

lacks, shale, slack, lashes

bouncing


----------



## Gr3iz

bingo, boning, coin, bunco

greensward


----------



## cwwozniak

gardeners, waders, graders, wedges

gathering


----------



## Gr3iz

raging, regain, nagger, ingrate

reevaluated


----------



## plodr

revalued, related, dual, treed

demonstrative


----------



## Gr3iz

strive, demote, instead, tender

unfulfilled


----------



## plodr

null, field, flue, lined

mincemeat


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, inmate, meant, team

disingenuous


----------



## cwwozniak

designs, dousing, soundings, dungeons 

remembered


----------



## Gr3iz

breeder, member, Demer, rebred

festivities


----------



## cwwozniak

festive, visits, testifies, vises

concertina 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

concern, contain, certain, acetic

spontaneity

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sanity, insane, anyone, patients

rearranged


----------



## plodr

arranger, errand, geared, nearer

disparate


----------



## Gr3iz

pirates, sprite, traipsed, departs

conglomerate


----------



## cwwozniak

congeal, meteor, mongrel, molten

acidophilus


----------



## Gr3iz

placid, plush, plaid, codas

advertisements


----------



## cwwozniak

advisements, adverse, streams, retains

substation


----------



## Gr3iz

sustain, bastion, buttons, abstain

truculent


----------



## plodr

cutter, lent, lute, clue

melancholy


----------



## cwwozniak

lemony, calmly, namely, lamely 

inverted 
(double score if all entries are 6 or more letters long)


----------



## plodr

divert, devein, veined, trend (close but no cigar)

bristled


----------



## cwwozniak

relist, bridles, stride, libels 

interviewed


----------



## Gr3iz

reviewed, wintered, divert, inverted

inhospitable


----------



## cwwozniak

hospital, stable, planets, stolen

reinforced


----------



## Gr3iz

enforcer, fiercer, encoder, forced

interminable


----------



## plodr

blame, mental, limit, train

gourmand


----------



## Gr3iz

ground, mango, around, gourd

emergencies


----------



## cwwozniak

emerges, greens, mercies, crimes

tragically


----------



## plodr

grail, trial, call, city

overjoyed


----------



## cwwozniak

drove, every, jeer, rodeo

venerable


----------



## Gr3iz

bevel, rebel, reenable, leaven

calculable


----------



## cwwozniak

cable, label, cube, blue

phosphates


----------



## Gr3iz

shoppe, shoat, spate, potash

improvements


----------



## cwwozniak

improves, imports, prevents, movements

heartbeats


----------



## Gr3iz

threats, breast, heater, sheathe

breathtakingly


----------



## dotty999

bathing, ringlet, breaking, breathing

confirmation


----------



## cwwozniak

information, inaction, conform, fraction

detangle

Mark, I think you pulled an extra h outta somewhere in your last entry.


----------



## dotty999

dangle, gleaned, angled, tanged

assimilated


----------



## plodr

smiled, mass, lasted, simile

bombards


----------



## Gr3iz

boards, broad, drams, bards

festivities


----------



## cwwozniak

festive, vests, vises, fists

voraciously


----------



## plodr

vary, curvy, soul, clay

surreptitious


----------



## Gr3iz

sputter, spirits, piteous, reposts

gentlemanly


----------



## cwwozniak

gently, mentally, lament, namely

stackable


----------



## Gr3iz

blackest, stable, basket, cables

yellowish


----------



## cwwozniak

yellows, hellos, wisely, slowly

subjected


----------



## Gr3iz

deject, busted, debut, ejects

advantageous


----------



## cwwozniak

advantages, unsaved, outages, donates

perception


----------



## Gr3iz

crepe, copter, topper, trice

helicopter


----------



## plodr

porch, pilot, helper, creep

nascence


----------



## cwwozniak

scene, canes, cease, seance

contrition


----------



## HOBOcs

Corn, torn, cotton, onion

recognition


----------



## Gr3iz

igniter, coign, ironing, notion

swashbuckler


----------



## plodr

sucker, washer, swabs, hashes 

batteries


----------



## Gr3iz

better, tribes, baster, steer

uncontrollable


----------



## plodr

collar, trouble, cable, annul

potentate


----------



## Gr3iz

patent, eaten, notate, tenet

reconstructed


----------



## cwwozniak

deconstruct, destruct, retuned, construed

fragrantly


----------



## Gr3iz

grant, rangy, galant, flay

indispensable


----------



## plodr

disable, spend, spines, depend

recidivate


----------



## cwwozniak

deviate, created, cider, cedar

monorail


----------



## dotty999

moon, manor, moron, moral

position


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, potion, stoop, option

gyroscope


----------



## dotty999

gropes, spores, goose, score

detection


----------



## cwwozniak

noticed, netted, decent, coined

incapable


----------



## Gr3iz

place, blanc, plain, inable

forestales


----------



## cwwozniak

forests, floats, leases, sealers 

reiterate


----------



## plodr

trite, trait, rater, treat

closures


----------



## dotty999

cures, closer, cross, lures

fragment


----------



## cwwozniak

garment, magnet, after, meant

discontent


----------



## Gr3iz

tontine, desist, dentist, costed

petulance


----------



## cwwozniak

clean, uncle, pleat, peace

competing


----------



## plodr

omen, poem, cent, gent

valentine


----------



## HOBOcs

event, evil, linen, vital

sweetheart


----------



## Gr3iz

threats, street, tweeter, weather

investigative


----------



## dotty999

instigate, vegetates, vegans, staves

conversations


----------



## cwwozniak

converts, sanctions, versions, vocations

violated


----------



## Gr3iz

violet, lived, divot, tiled

puissance


----------



## cwwozniak

pansies, spices, spaces, uncaps

dressage

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

grease, dregs, drags, raged 

closures


----------



## Gr3iz

closer, lures, course, scours

reinspection


----------



## RT

inspect, scion, pension, stein

contaminated


----------



## cwwozniak

contained, dominate, nominated, animated

retains


----------



## plodr

trains, stain, tears, stare

sycophant


----------



## Gr3iz

copay, staph, stanch, poach

electrostatic


----------



## cwwozniak

elastic, electric, stoical, circles

subordinate


----------



## Gr3iz

ornate, turbo, sardine, retains

inconsequential


----------



## cwwozniak

question, equation, conquest, consent

preponderance


----------



## Gr3iz

rendered, dapperer, panderer, recropped

superficially


----------



## jenny6

unique, pattern, rubbish, fertile

exhibition


----------



## cwwozniak

Welcome to the game, jenny6.

The last entry before yours was *superficially* from Gr3iz (Mark). Don't know how you can make the words *unique*, *pattern*, *rubbish*, and *fertile* just from the letters is superficially.


----------



## jenny6

Gotcha cwwozniak.
Yes i misunderstood the game.
I will correct it now. Here we go...

Super, Ally , Fiscal, Rally

exhibition


----------



## cwwozniak

inhibit, inbox, oxen, thine

accountants


----------



## jenny6

count, stunt, noun, accost

flabbergasted


----------



## Gr3iz

grafted, stabbed, blaster, rabbets

individualized


----------



## jenny6

dial, divide, divine, landed

continuous


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, counts, unctions, onions

calamitous


----------



## RT

calm, atomic, mist, milt

Ubiquitous


----------



## Gr3iz

squib, quoits, bout, stub

locomotives


----------



## RT

loco, movies, motives, mace

unaccountable


----------



## dotty999

cable, unable, about, bleat

undermined


----------



## plodr

deem, remind, udder, rude

limousine


----------



## dotty999

mouse, smile, slime, louse

petrified


----------



## Gr3iz

reified, tripe, fried, pride

situational


----------



## cwwozniak

salutation, station, outlast, sultan

quantities


----------



## Gr3iz

squint, quaint, antiques, unites

corporeal


----------



## jenny6

Perl, leap, rare, polar

Delirious


----------



## Gr3iz

slider, louse, solder, idlers

inquisitive


----------



## jenny6

quest, sensitive, suite, unite

emphasizing


----------



## plodr

size, phasing, mashing, gasp

ruminate


----------



## jenny6

eminent, mine, tenet, ruin

consistency


----------



## cwwozniak

concise, society, section, tensions

untimely

I don't think the rules permit using a letter more times than it appears in the original word, jenny6. The word "ruminate" has one n and e while "eminent" uses two of each.


----------



## jenny6

unity, tune, lent, mute

dangerous

oh is it Chuck? Ok i stand corrected


----------



## dotty999

aroused, ranges, grand, grouse

gratification


----------



## cwwozniak

friction, crafting, artifact, coating

deposits 

We can check with Dotty about using a letter more times. She started the game and it's her rules.


----------



## jenny6

posted, site, toes, pest

carefree


----------



## cwwozniak

freer, career, farce, racer

diagrams


----------



## jenny6

aids, drama, sigma, grid

toddler


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt, trod, rode, redo

mercifully


----------



## cwwozniak

filler, filmy, cruelly, femur

tolerating


----------



## Gr3iz

retail, loiter, rotting, glitter

kaleidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

pleased, scoops, locked, pickles

feverish


----------



## HOBOcs

fisher, shiver, free server

historical


----------



## Gr3iz

social, chart, latch, shirt

bittersweet


----------



## plodr

sitter, tester, West, beets

screenplay


----------



## Gr3iz

spleen, creepy, replay, please

consequential


----------



## plodr

conquest, question, closet, instance 

elaborate


----------



## HOBOcs

alter, rebate, table, treble

elimination


----------



## Gr3iz

minion, lemon, intone, nation

excavation


----------



## cwwozniak

vacation, vexation, exotic, exact

tenderloin


----------



## plodr

treed, lien, elder, ironed

porcupines


----------



## Gr3iz

copper, scupper, porcine, recoups

overwhelmed


----------



## dotty999

hovered, wormed, wheeled, howled

contaminated


----------



## Gr3iz

detain, contain, dominate, matted

ostentatious


----------



## plodr

states, stones, assent, stations

submarine


----------



## Gr3iz

brine, remain, bruise, miners

contagious


----------



## plodr

stain, scan, counts, gains

magnificent


----------



## Gr3iz

feinting, taming, magic, canting

apologetically


----------



## dotty999

galley, palate, locally, pallet

performance


----------



## plodr

manor, cafe, prone, compare

boatswain


----------



## HOBOcs

abstain, awaits, wants, bonsai

contribution


----------



## Gr3iz

button, unction, notion, cotton

attributable


----------



## plodr

rubble, rabbit, bible, bitter

peripatetic


----------



## HOBOcs

appetite, pirate, receipt, carpet

effervescent


----------



## cwwozniak

fences, centers, fevers, fester

included


----------



## plodr

clued, died, cuddle, dined

mellifluous


----------



## cwwozniak

follies, flumes, useful, fuels 

languishing


----------



## Gr3iz

anguish, laughing, sailing, haggis

unremarkable


----------



## cwwozniak

unmarkable, barker, breaker, number 

transposed


----------



## Gr3iz

sported, trends, strand, posse

decompress


----------



## cwwozniak

depress, crossed, processed, romped

rendering


----------



## Gr3iz

engine, grinder, rending, dirge

constabulary


----------



## cwwozniak

casualty, buoyant, crayons, acrobats 

shoestring


----------



## plodr

strong, ghosts, horses, tries

congenial


----------



## Gr3iz

lacing, anile, cloning, angelic

randomized


----------



## cwwozniak

admired, modern, zoned, roamed

lectured


----------



## Gr3iz

cruel, reclude, truce, dueler

decommission


----------



## cwwozniak

decisions, modems, seconds, condoms 

promoted


----------



## Gr3iz

motored, tromp, pooted, deport

evacuation


----------



## plodr

vacation, vacant, tuna, centavo

untenable


----------



## cwwozniak

unable, enable, unbeaten, blunt

objectively


----------



## Gr3iz

eject, voice, belt, bevy

unseasonably


----------



## cwwozniak

seasonal, bonuses, anyone, annuals

consumed


----------



## Gr3iz

mused, scone, codes, mouse

enthusiastic


----------



## cwwozniak

stitches, authentic, atheists, chestnuts

seedlings


----------



## Gr3iz

sledge, glides, lessen, ensign

enhancements


----------



## cwwozniak

enhances, cheats, cements, matches

soundproof


----------



## Gr3iz

proud, spoof, found, fronds

technicality


----------



## plodr

chatty, leach, cinch, chain

machinate


----------



## Gr3iz

machine, chain, teach, cheat

mathematically


----------



## HOBOcs

thyme, lately, mayhem, timely

trustworthiness


----------



## Gr3iz

trout, sworn, strewn, sinews

cantankerous


----------



## cwwozniak

tankers, trunks, rancor, restock

circulation


----------



## Gr3iz

action, cult, train, talc

porcelain


----------



## dotty999

liner, plainer, parcel, praline

configured


----------



## cwwozniak

finger, founder, inducer, ground 

attributes


----------



## dotty999

tribes, attire, butters, attest

convention


----------



## cwwozniak

invent, innocent, notice, novice,

reposing


----------



## plodr

spring, poser, rinse, prongs

conflate


----------



## cwwozniak

float, focal, fecal, atone 

reliable


----------



## dotty999

rebel, libel, blare, braille

coronation


----------



## Gr3iz

onion, nation, contain, train

retrospective


----------



## dotty999

reposts, sportive, prospect, tropes

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

venous, craven, ravenous, nervous

excommunicated


----------



## cwwozniak

extend, commuted, medicate , tuxedo

veracious


----------



## Gr3iz

curves, scour, varies, ovaries

metaphorically


----------



## cwwozniak

metallic, chilly, preachy, import

pointedly


----------



## Gr3iz

pointy, toiled, deity, deploy

incomprehensible


----------



## plodr

benches, perches, lemons, screen

misogynous


----------



## RT

miso, gyms, sogs, miss

circumstances


----------



## Gr3iz

trance, scram, music, retains

antedated


----------



## cwwozniak

dented, attended, deaden, tended

splintered


----------



## RT

spleen, tinsel, entered, steer

esophagus


----------



## cwwozniak

phases, shapes, gushes, spouses

preposition


----------



## plodr

poster, potions, repoints, stripe

apocryphal


----------



## cwwozniak

choppy, happy, royal, apply 

coasters


----------



## Gr3iz

casters, roast, aster, actors

incessantly


----------



## cwwozniak

castles, classy, nicest, cleans

extracted


----------



## Gr3iz

retrace, texted, detract, created

indistinguishable


----------



## cwwozniak

anguishes, stables, handling, sunlight
nominated


----------



## plodr

noted, dame, team, minted

perforate


----------



## Gr3iz

forte, peter, repeat, terra 

vindictive


----------



## cwwozniak

invited, incited, vined, divine

sociable


----------



## Gr3iz

blaise, scale, lease, close

incontrovertible


----------



## cwwozniak

contrite, convertible, introvert, inveritible

descendant


----------



## Gr3iz

scented, decants, secant, tanned

mortgageable


----------



## plodr

table, blame, globe, realm

apocryphal


----------



## Gr3iz

apply, poach, royal, larch

powerfully


----------



## cwwozniak

pulley, fully, fellow, reflow 

registered


----------



## plodr

degrees, stride, digest, greeted

circumspect


----------



## cwwozniak

prices, pumice, timers, priest

balancing


----------



## Gr3iz

cabling, bling, cabal, lancing

globalization


----------



## plodr

glitz, balloon, gallon, bloat

sartorial


----------



## Gr3iz

tonsil, lariat, strain, astral

transcend


----------



## cwwozniak

trances, dancers, tanners, recants 

meatballs


----------



## plodr

smelt, tames, bells, beast

maniacal


----------



## cwwozniak

claim, animal, almanac, manic

laughter


----------



## Gr3iz

haute, regal, glare, large

instigator


----------



## plodr

string, strain, storing, rants

protagonist


----------



## Gr3iz

roasting, strain, gratin, parting

gadgetry


----------



## cwwozniak

dagger, great, tragedy, tardy

imported


----------



## plodr

prime, pride, tripe, prod

contemporaneous


----------



## Gr3iz

scrotum, tampers, course, mentor

exploratory


----------



## cwwozniak

party, retool, export, pearly 

attempted


----------



## plodr

date, damp, mated, team

complicity


----------



## cwwozniak

comply, imply, policy, typo

unrelated


----------



## dotty999

later, under, rented, unreal

paternity


----------



## Gr3iz

pattern, panty, taint, retain

cancellation


----------



## cwwozniak

laconic, canted, conceal, connect

unrequested


----------



## plodr

duets, rested, needs, queens

companion


----------



## Gr3iz

onion, noncom, piano, camp

retaliation


----------



## cwwozniak

retail, relation, tailor, lariat

settlements


----------



## RT

settle, stems, less, reels

arbitration


----------



## cwwozniak

attain, traitor, robin, irritant 

translation


----------



## plodr

station, slant, trials, start

companion


----------



## cwwozniak

onion, panic, manic, piano

threaded


----------



## HOBOcs

adhere, heater, traded, heart

champion


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, back in post 6791, there as no "r" in the seed word. Just sayin' ... ;-)

pinch, chomp, nacho, macho

exclusivity


----------



## plodr

veils, clues, city, visit

companion


----------



## Gr3iz

Liz, you're repeating yourself. This one was on the last page. I'm gonna post my same words ... ;-)
onion, noncom, piano, camp

extraordinarily


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark, I'm glad someone is paying attention. I thought that was Ms Dotty's specialty.

narrator, denial, editorial, interior

Supervision


----------



## cwwozniak

revisions, visions, previous, vipers

squeezable


----------



## Gr3iz

squeal, blazes, easel, lease

equestrian


----------



## cwwozniak

request, strain, equates, retains

incapacitate


----------



## plodr

This is what happens when I don't cross out a word as I use it.  oops

captain, cent, pace, taint

enigmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

mating, magnetic, timing, giant

emphasized


----------



## plodr

hazed, sheep, imps, deems

perpetuity


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty, tipper, uppity, tripe

insolvent


----------



## HOBOcs

purity, upper, utter, putter

supernatural


----------



## Gr3iz

supernal, nature, paternal, returns

reincarnated


----------



## cwwozniak

carried, intend, dancer, entranced 

competition


----------



## plodr

once, point, mince, comet

incredible


----------



## cwwozniak

inedible, reclined, blender, blinder

referring


----------



## Gr3iz

ringer, fringe, infer, grief

encapsulated


----------



## dotty999

pleated, escapade, pasted, saluted

restoration


----------



## cwwozniak

rotations, rations, retains, torsion

decimated


----------



## plodr

dated, deem, cited, maid

ravenous


----------



## cwwozniak

ravens, arouse, nervous, raves 

sensitive


----------



## Gr3iz

invites, tense, visits, sieve

immaculate


----------



## cwwozniak

climate, aclaim, talcum, amulet 

conceptual


----------



## plodr

clue, plate, note, teacup

meatloaf


----------



## Gr3iz

malt, float, flame, loam

spaghetti


----------



## cwwozniak

phase, patties, eights, tights

fettuccine


----------



## plodr

Fellas, you're making me hungry!!!

fine, cite, tune, feet

plagiarize


----------



## cwwozniak

prize, glazier, gripe, grape



plodr said:


> Fellas, you're making me hungry!!!


Now, you've got me thinking even more about food.

fricasseed


----------



## HOBOcs

erased, seaside, scared, fried

ingredients


----------



## Gr3iz

dining, string, greens, dieting

mozzarella


----------



## plodr

meal (or in today's lingo mealz ), zeal, roam, raze

demonstrable


----------



## cwwozniak

monster, dental, trembled, rambled

flattering


----------



## plodr

flatten, gaiter, flea, inflate 

panoramic


----------



## Gr3iz

cramp, panic, manor, aroma

constitutionality


----------



## plodr

slant, city, tools, tunas

expeditious


----------



## Gr3iz

exited, tedious, pious, spite

recreational


----------



## dotty999

crater, rational, nation, reaction

conferences


----------



## cwwozniak

confers, fencers, serene, recones

bristling


----------



## plodr

bling, sting, bring, string

insincere


----------



## dotty999

since, rinse, sneer, screen

rescinded


----------



## Gr3iz

cinders, desired, ended, scree

mobilization


----------



## dotty999

blitz, blazon, motion, baton

conjecture


----------



## Gr3iz

reject, conjure, recount, truce

absorption


----------



## cwwozniak

abortions, portions, prints, troops 

nurtured


----------



## plodr

turned, untrue, rude, duet

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, stouts, statutes, astute

prepared


----------



## Gr3iz

dapper, reader, parred, erred

orthopedic


----------



## cwwozniak

chirped, torched, pitcher, trooped

prescribed


----------



## plodr

beeps, pries, cedes, decries

trending


----------



## Gr3iz

denting, tinged, grind, reign

chiropractor


----------



## cwwozniak

crotch, chariot, coach, airport

pretends
(Double points if all words are seven or more letters long)


----------



## plodr

I can't get close to 7 letters unless I cheat.

speed, steed, tense, dense

footpath


----------



## cwwozniak

afoot, tooth, photo, oath

deliberately

When I was checking if "pretends" was playable this morning, I was able to put together words like present, repents, tenders, and spender without too much trouble. It took me a lot longer to do that this afternoon.


----------



## dotty999

liberated, reliable, berated, elatedly

converter


----------



## cwwozniak

covert, revert, toner, center

customer


----------



## dotty999

scrotum, costume, muster, escort

bristled


----------



## cwwozniak

driest, libels, listed, bridle 

vitamins


----------



## Gr3iz

stave, stain, mains, saint

mechanization


----------



## cwwozniak

minion, ionize, chintz, match

sedentary



Gr3iz said:


> stave


  I didn't notice any e's in vitamins. LoL


----------



## dotty999

entry, dearest, sentry, strayed

promotion


----------



## plodr

potion, proton, portion, poor

epicurean


----------



## Gr3iz

prince, crepe, apiece, puce

periodicity


----------



## plodr

pity, copied, crop, deport

appropriate


----------



## Gr3iz

popper, pirate, report, orate

generational


----------



## plodr

national, green, elation, general

cerebral


----------



## Gr3iz

brace, rebel, cabler, cereal

unequivocal


----------



## dotty999

unequal, novice,cloven, unlace

formidable


----------



## cwwozniak

formed, morbid, fabled, marbled 

punctured

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

cued, true, pruned, pert

pernicious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, sniper, recoup, unripe

superfluous


----------



## cwwozniak

flours, surplus, useful, profuse

typesetting


----------



## dotty999

testing, spying, petting, instep

flamboyant


----------



## cwwozniak

foamy, anomaly, balmy, bantam 

ramification


----------



## dotty999

friction, carton, ration, fiction

application


----------



## cwwozniak

applicant, action, caption, placation 

practically


----------



## dotty999

party, partly, rally, tally

convictions


----------



## cwwozniak

convicts, vision, notions, iconic

notoriously


----------



## plodr

rusty, loony, stir, slur

grappled


----------



## dotty999

grape, apple, grade, lapped

stormier


----------



## Gr3iz

moister, timer, merits, roster

phonetically


----------



## cwwozniak

chilly, pallet, optical, peachy

generate


----------



## plodr

grant, grate, enrage, greet

bifurcate


----------



## Gr3iz

fiber, refurb, brace, truce

intelligible


----------



## dotty999

giblet, billet, bilge, gillet

incredible


----------



## Gr3iz

blinder, rebind, relic, creel

tangential


----------



## plodr

tangle, angel, taint, giant

frenetic


----------



## Gr3iz

niece, finer, trice, center

encouragement


----------



## plodr

cornet, merge, grout, romance

bustling


----------



## Gr3iz

lusting, sting, glint, built

intensified


----------



## dotty999

sifted, intends, tensed, inside

eradicate


----------



## HOBOcs

credit, tired, direct, created

Pennsylvania


----------



## dotty999

pansy, salve, veins, slave

dictatorship


----------



## Gr3iz

stator, chips, ditto, actor

conditionally


----------



## dotty999

coalition, inaction, donation, location

transitional


----------



## plodr

strain, strait, loans, trials

vociferous


----------



## Gr3iz

voices, fiver, covers, ferocious

hermaphroditic


----------



## plodr

chomp, tramp, direct, hamper

perspicacious


----------



## Gr3iz

spacious, copper, species, precious

antihistamine


----------



## dotty999

stamina, thiamin, hasten, stamen

phenomenon


----------



## Gr3iz

phono, moon, nope, hone

persuasion


----------



## HOBOcs

Peru, persona, reason, sunrise

Saskatchewan


----------



## dotty999

chants, chastens, swatches, caskets

personified


----------



## plodr

prose, define, fried, reins

ablution


----------



## Gr3iz

blunt, unbolt, built, talon

breakage


----------



## dotty999

baker, greek, barge, beaker

uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

curtain, tanner, retain, trance

ventriloquism


----------



## cwwozniak

quivers, quilters, question, volumes

colloquialism


----------



## RT

ails, calls, qualms, small

syzygy

(real word, but _jeez!_ ...if I stuck to that via the rules...well you'd get bonus points for even trying that one...! )

But to be more fair, I submit this, so as to carry on:

existence


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think that even Dotty with her gazillion word vocabulary could have helped us with _syzygy_.

exits, excites, stein, scene

trafficking


----------



## plodr

ticking, fair, train, crag

mendacious


----------



## cwwozniak

demons, candies, mounds, second

travesties


----------



## dotty999

testers, traits, tastier strives

convulsive


----------



## Gr3iz

clues, louse, solve, involve

controversial


----------



## dotty999

controls, troves, stover, slanter

pernicious


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, cronies, ponies, recoup

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

snouts, stunts, aunties, statutes

clavichord

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

choir, valid, orchid, accord

investigative

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

investigate, instigate, negative, staves

reporting

And a good morning to you, Mark!


----------



## plodr

rote, riper, point, grope

penurious


----------



## RT

nope, sour, spurn, urine

meteorology


----------



## cwwozniak

metrology, remotely, gloomy, merge

astronomer 

Hi, RT!


----------



## dotty999

roamers, moaners, matrons, restroom


conversion

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

covens, sinner, venison, rivers

exaggerated


----------



## cwwozniak

dagger, retaxed, grated, greeted 

extravagant


----------



## RT

extra, vagrant, gnat, text

epiphany


----------



## cwwozniak

happen, happy, hippy, phone 

concertos


----------



## plodr

roost, stone, score, noose

loquacious


----------



## Gr3iz

quail, locus, coals, squal 

bicentennial


----------



## cwwozniak

bienial, enable, ancient, canteen

repurposing


----------



## plodr

spring, purse, prose, gripes

reciprocity


----------



## RT

prior, tripe, report, pricey

troglodyte


----------



## cwwozniak

glory, retool, lottery, lodger 

resources


----------



## Gr3iz

scourers, courses, rescuers, cursors

understated


----------



## dotty999

sadden, started, asunder, stunted

introduce


----------



## Gr3iz

nitro, crude, reduct, direct

specialties


----------



## cwwozniak

specials, pastels, eclipses, pleases

invitations


----------



## plodr

vista, stint, tots, stoat

chagrined


----------



## cwwozniak

charged, grained, chained, graced

authorities


----------



## Gr3iz

stator, tauter, horsie, reostat

anxieties


----------



## cwwozniak

taxes, sixteen, stein, tense

highest


----------



## Gr3iz

thighs, sight, gites, heights

uncontrollable


----------



## plodr

label, caller, clout, troll

nefarious


----------



## dotty999

fines, safer, ferns, fares

energetic


----------



## cwwozniak

cringe, entice, entire, greeter 

compressed


----------



## Gr3iz

decompress, recess, screed, coders

irrefutable


----------



## cwwozniak

blurier, terrible, flabier, rebuilt

appraising


----------



## dotty999

raising, parsing, aspiring, sipping

barometer


----------



## cwwozniak

barter, meteor, rebate, mortar

altimeter
(Challenge for Dotty: All entries must be seven or more letters)


----------



## Gr3iz

maltier, realtime, meatier, emitter

delegation

Sorry, Dotty. If it's any consolation, it was a stretch to come up with 4!


----------



## dotty999

I'm not sure I follow what you mean, my recent posts have contained 7 or more letters


----------



## HOBOcs

elegant, gelatin, toenail, tangled

powerplay


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> I'm not sure I follow what you mean, my recent posts have contained 7 or more letters


I think he was referring to your answers, the four words. It was a challenge, he said.

replay, yapper, plower, apply

reactionary


----------



## cwwozniak

tarry, notice, trance, trainer

confusingly
(As in how I wrote my challenge to Dotty. Should have said answers instead of entries.)


----------



## plodr

I didn't answer because I knew I couldn't come up with four words using 7 letters. I'm happy if my answers are longer than 4 letters!

fouls, focus, lousy, flings

voluminous


----------



## Gr3iz

luminous, vinous, lions, minus

incriminate


----------



## cwwozniak

inciter, manner, remain, mincer

vacancies


plodr said:


> I didn't answer because I knew I couldn't come up with four words using 7 letters.


Sorry if I scared you off. I didn't mean to.


----------



## plodr

Takes more than that to scare me. 

vices, scan, caves, veins

tasteless


----------



## cwwozniak

steels, steals, leases, tests

opaqueness


----------



## Gr3iz

queens, opens, aspen, pones

extravagantly


----------



## cwwozniak

vagrant, galaxy, greatly, gantry

activates


----------



## plodr

cast, stave, vista, active

fortuitous


----------



## cwwozniak

furious, tourist, fruits, first

processed


----------



## Gr3iz

proceeds, screed, depress, crossed

metastatic


----------



## cwwozniak

mastic, steam, attics, items

infatuated


----------



## plodr

fated, deaf, fund, tinted

formation


----------



## Gr3iz

inform, faint, motion, train

nonconformist


----------



## cwwozniak

confronts, confirms, comforts, minors

crumpled


----------



## Gr3iz

lumped, curled, rumple, cruel

deforestation


----------



## cwwozniak

forested, fostered, stationed, retained

accredited


----------



## plodr

dieted, acre, created, traced

antiquated


----------



## Gr3iz

antiqued, taunted, detain, quitted

qualitatively


----------



## plodr

quality, valley, quill, villa

atypical


----------



## cwwozniak

capital, lacy, play, clap

detached


----------



## RT

cheated, ached, head, chat

synchronicity


----------



## cwwozniak

snitch, itchy, chronic, historic

vaporized


----------



## plodr

drop, prized, vapor, pear

apricots


----------



## RT

tops, riots, prats, cots

deregulated


----------



## cwwozniak

degrade, ladder, traded, deluge

centering


----------



## Gr3iz

greet, cringe, trice, recent

larcenous


----------



## dotty999

crones, corals, scaler, cranes

perturbed


----------



## cwwozniak

purer, deburr, debut, burped

ceremonies


----------



## plodr

seem, scorn, minors, miners

attitude


----------



## cwwozniak

audit, duet, date, diet

reminders


----------



## Gr3iz

demines, renders, miners, sneer

inconclusive


----------



## plodr

clues, vile, clones, nouns

concentric


----------



## Gr3iz

conic, recon, crone, tenor

crotchless


----------



## cwwozniak

chores, stores, torches, lessor 

pantyhose


----------



## dotty999

hopes, shanty, pasty, posey

electrode


----------



## plodr

code. treed, trod, older

concentric


----------



## dotty999

you must like that word Liz, you posted it last time 

conic, recon, crone, tenor - copied these from Mark's reply, feeling lazy 

prediction


----------



## cwwozniak

direction, copier, ported, noticed

reluctant


----------



## Gr3iz

truant, nectar, latter, recant

inexplicably


----------



## cwwozniak

explain, epically, belly, pinball

captivated


----------



## plodr

I hate when I forget to cross out a word then compound it by not checking if I used it. So sorry!

pitted, data, vied, cited

pugnacious


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, cusping, using, causing

regrettably


----------



## dotty999

tablet, garter, battery, greatly

bombadier


----------



## Gr3iz

bomber, mobbed, broad, rebid

cataclysmic


----------



## cwwozniak

acclaims, calamity, mystical, malty

redundant


----------



## plodr

dread, runt, trend, trued 

anomalous


----------



## Gr3iz

salon, moans, mauls, ulnas

abbreviation


----------



## cwwozniak

robin, invert, vibrant, obtain

shortwave


----------



## Gr3iz

throws, strove, wavers, rewash

achievement


----------



## cwwozniak

entice, machine, cavemen, methane

arguments


----------



## plodr

strum, tang, meant, steam

recalcitrant


----------



## cwwozniak

erratic, retract, trailer, nectar

recuperate


----------



## Gr3iz

react, tracer, cuter, peace

ministerial


----------



## plodr

mister, stream, mints, learn

sepulchre


----------



## cwwozniak

repulse, speech, helpers, lurches

philandering


----------



## dotty999

handling, pandering, darling, hearing

fascinating


----------



## plodr

sting, taints, faints, fasting

vulnerable


----------



## Gr3iz

raven, unable, level, reveal

downloading


----------



## plodr

wood, wing, glow, landing

prodigious


----------



## RT

prods, rigid, soup, drugs

catastrophic


----------



## plodr

castor, chips, tropics, strip

derisive


----------



## dotty999

drives, diverse, sieved, rivers

patterns


----------



## RT

pats, pets, spatter, tarps

anonymous


----------



## Dillzn

any, man, may, you

spanking


----------



## plodr

pains, pinks, gains, snap

duplicitous


----------



## Dillzn

politics, cupid, cloud, pistol

religious


----------



## Gr3iz

louse, grouse, roils, liger

commensurate


----------



## plodr

comments, stare, stream, manors 

disingenuous


----------



## Gr3iz

sinuous, ensign, dining, sounding

lethargic


----------



## cwwozniak

gather, arctic, lighter, article

featuring


----------



## Gr3iz

grunt, tearing, finger, return

assimilated


----------



## plodr

mailed, sailed, missile, lasted

ostensible


----------



## cwwozniak

stones, steins, noblest, boneless

degreaser


----------



## dotty999

readers, greased, dearer, graders

brightens

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

singe, bight, besting, grist

taxpayers


----------



## cwwozniak

taxes, preys, extras, repast

invigorate


----------



## dotty999

averting, riveting, vinegar, vintage

persuade


----------



## cwwozniak

parsed, reused, spread, drapes

reversed


----------



## plodr

seeder, veers, erred, revere

mulching


----------



## Gr3iz

lunch, gulch, cling, muling 

humiliation


----------



## dotty999

lithium, initial, tahini, amount

contraband


----------



## cwwozniak

abandon, acrobat, bacon, carbon

discount

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

cousin, donuts, scout, scud

newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

swapper, respawn, presewn, answer

predilection


----------



## dotty999

diction, election, detect, lectern

contractual


----------



## Gr3iz

rattan, natural, carton, account

fireplace


----------



## dotty999

facer, plaice, flier, peace

repugnant


----------



## cwwozniak

parent, gunner, garnet, punter 

concerned


----------



## plodr

coder, need, cede, reed

mortuary


----------



## cwwozniak

rotary, mortar, tarry, rumor

caramelize


----------



## RT

care, camel, realize, maze

stupendous


----------



## Gr3iz

pounds, spends, tenuous, donuts

allegations


----------



## plodr

gallons, still, stale, stallion

exertion


----------



## Gr3iz

reexit, toxin, niter, toner

camouflaged


----------



## plodr

cameo, flamed. luge, fuel

euphemism


----------



## Gr3iz

sheep, spume, memes, imps

superficial


----------



## plodr

cusp, flairs, flues, places

pragmatic


----------



## cwwozniak

magic, tragic, impart, impact 

predicted

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

priced, treed, cited, deride

aristocratic


----------



## cwwozniak

artistic, critics, tacos, tractor

nourish


----------



## plodr

shin, hours, irons, sour

remoulade

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

remold, remodel, louder, lemon

deglazing

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

glazed, lagged, dingle, adzing

declination


----------



## cwwozniak

inclined, coated, lancet, detain

trisecting


----------



## dotty999

insect, reciting, inciters, cringes

convulsion


----------



## cwwozniak

uncoils, cousin, vino, onions

recondition


----------



## plodr

rendition, coined, dinner, toner

hydration


----------



## Gr3iz

hydro, thyroid, drain, north

background


----------



## cwwozniak

bacon, drank, uncork, grub

compassion


----------



## plodr

maps, camps, scion, moss

incongruous


----------



## cwwozniak

curious, sourcing, nursing, cursing 

exhausted


----------



## dotty999

headset, sedate, heated, seated

particles


----------



## Gr3iz

staple, repair, cleats, least

modulation


----------



## cwwozniak

amount, domain, moonlit, almond

frequently


----------



## Gr3iz

queenly, fluent, relent, freely

administrative


----------



## plodr

minister, admit, dreams, strive

anachronism


----------



## dotty999

anchorman, macaroni, monarchs, chairman


suspiciously


----------



## Gr3iz

piously, lousy, luscious, cosily

inadvertently


----------



## cwwozniak

inverted, invented, averted, delivery

discover


----------



## plodr

coders, cries, vices, doves

nebulous


----------



## Gr3iz

blouse, blues, bonus, snob

gelatinous


----------



## plodr

gents, louse, salting, autos

audacious


----------



## RT

audio, cads, sad, soda

superlative


----------



## Gr3iz

averts, viper, repute, luster

motorcycles


----------



## plodr

stool, stormy, clots, crest

esoteric


----------



## cwwozniak

erects, recites, erotic, secret

ironclad


----------



## Gr3iz

Darn! I was halfway through my entries, and actually used all the letters with _coteries_!

drain, laird, coil, raid

instabilities


----------



## cwwozniak

stables, inabilities, steins, listens

reactivate

Mark, I know the feeling but in a different game. I don't know how many times I have not seen any new entries in Dotty's five letter word game for hours. I would come up with the next word in a few minutes. Then, while I am trying to come up with a suitable sentence to use the word, somebody would post with a new entry.


----------



## plodr

active, avert, cater, caveat

incredulous

Yup, I think it has happened to all of us at one time or another.


----------



## RT

sled, louse, node, slur

inevitable

Chuck, I'm bad about clicking on a game thread and not going to the last page, leading my reply to result in ??? or what the eff?


----------



## cwwozniak

enviable, invite, bevel, beaten

stationed


----------



## dotty999

stoned, stained, sedation, instead

fascinates


----------



## cwwozniak

fanatics, fantasies, fastens, stains

confessed


----------



## Gr3iz

And again!! ;-)

feeds, scone, codes, decon

frustrating


----------



## plodr

trusting, fruits, fasting, sting

specious (not a typo; I didn't mean spacious)


----------



## Gr3iz

scope, pious, spies, copse

revelations


----------



## RT

vents, violate, slate, revels

psychopathic


----------



## plodr

choppy, hasp, chips, coast

cognitive


----------



## dotty999

cog nit tinge tone

blasting


----------



## cwwozniak

basting, lasing, salting, signal

documents


----------



## RT

salt, blast, sting, bling

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

(just always wanted to say that, if I spelled it right, but sure makes making four words easier for y'all!  )


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Randy,

Looks like I may have pulled a Mark you and came in first with my entry.


----------



## RT

Sorry Chuck! 
You know me, just type and post and suffer the consequences later 
(pulled a Mark, that's funny )


----------



## Gr3iz

Not even going to try my usual "use every letter at least once" method ...

fragile, exposure, solicitous, logistics

hypertension


----------



## RT

tense, person, hyper, tries

unfortunately


----------



## Gr3iz

funny, tunnel, flaunt, retort

wainwright


----------



## cwwozniak

writing, waiting, thawing, within

crystalized


----------



## plodr

lizards, clears, ritzy, delays

criterion


----------



## cwwozniak

interior, ironic, notice, nicer

captivate 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## dotty999

activate, captive, caveat, capitate

notoriety


----------



## Gr3iz

rotten, tortoni, intone, yeti

practicalities


----------



## cwwozniak

practices, lactates, parties, relics

identify


----------



## plodr

defy, find, tine, dent

visceral

Hi, everyone. Ready for the long weekend in the US and the unofficial start of summer? We're reaching close to 90° F (32° C) tomorrow with high humidity.


----------



## cwwozniak

clears, livers, craves, calves

represent

Hi Liz! Warm three day weekend by me. Sunday is expected to hit 94 °F with 40% relative humidity and 5 MPH winds.


----------



## Gr3iz

resent, presenter, tress, strep

pronunciation


----------



## cwwozniak

auction, pronoun, opinion, curtain

obstacles


----------



## Gr3iz

stable, blast, class, bolts

caffeinated


----------



## plodr

caffeine, fainted, define, feint

compression


----------



## Gr3iz

impress, corpse, scion, scrimp

everything


----------



## plodr

event, hinge, thrive, nighty

stultify


----------



## cwwozniak

slutty, lusty, lifts, tufts

reputed


----------



## plodr

deep, trued, pert, pure

advocate


----------



## Gr3iz

vacated, avocated, coated, veto

disassembly


----------



## cwwozniak

dismays, masses, misses, badly

consistent


----------



## dotty999

stents, contents, cosset, scones

bombshell


----------



## Gr3iz

hobbles, smell, lobes, boles

howsoever


----------



## cwwozniak

whosoever, whoever, however, swerve

mistaken

Mark, I got the notice of your post just as I was typing my last answer for Dotty's bombshell.


----------



## plodr

stink, meant, mints, task

combative


----------



## Gr3iz

active, motive, covet, bait

instructional


----------



## plodr

slur, clans, iotas, stain

gregarious


----------



## cwwozniak

grouse, augers, riggers, gears

refolding


----------



## dotty999

ringed, fling, dingle, grind

charming


----------



## cwwozniak

marching, grinch, ranch, magic

personable


----------



## dotty999

parson,enables, reason, bleeps

abounding


----------



## cwwozniak

bonding, banding, inbound, undoing

handsome


----------



## Gr3iz

shade, mends, dome, head

therapeutic


----------



## cwwozniak

pathetic, capture, preach, chapter

preprinted


----------



## plodr

dipper, tripped, pint, trine

disparage


----------



## cwwozniak

despair, parsed, praised, grapes

sanitation


----------



## Gr3iz

station, nations, statin, tannis

pleasantries


----------



## plodr

persist, planets, plasters, stapler 

criterion


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, corner, interior, cretin

escapades


----------



## cwwozniak

escapes, spades, passed, speeds

molecular


----------



## Gr3iz

calmer, molar, recall, lemur

rectangles


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaners, strangle, centers, agrees 

geometric 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

retime, grime, comet, merit

incognito


----------



## plodr

notion, tonic, coining, coot

hypostatic


----------



## Gr3iz

chaos, potty, attic, stoic

indomitable


----------



## cwwozniak

dominate, notable, obtained, bloated 

vacillates


----------



## plodr

vista, vast, cleats, villas

anecdotal


----------



## cwwozniak

dance, lanced, coated, located

befriends


----------



## Gr3iz

fiends, sender, brine, denser

involvement


----------



## cwwozniak

votive, lemon, invent, molten

diagrammed


----------



## plodr

graded, mimed, maimed, girded

perishable


----------



## cwwozniak

helpers, pliers, herbal, please 

recurring


----------



## plodr

rung, curing, ecru, cringe

synergism


----------



## cwwozniak

grimy, messy, remiss, singes 

endowment


----------



## plodr

down, meet, town, done

capricious


----------



## cwwozniak

capris, scour, succor, pours

contrivance


----------



## dotty999

trance, craven, trace, cavern

synonymous


----------



## Gr3iz

mousy, sunny, mossy, noon

alternatively


----------



## cwwozniak

relatively, alternate, literal, alliterate 

enveloped


----------



## Gr3iz

levee, develop, evened, peeved

occurrences


----------



## cwwozniak

recourse, source, ounces, encores

pathogens


----------



## plodr

agents, shop, paste, phones

ephemeral


----------



## Gr3iz

remap, hamper, leaper, mere 

pestilence


----------



## cwwozniak

silence, listen, pestle, splice 

dandelion


----------



## Gr3iz

landed, addle, lion, done

regurgitated


----------



## cwwozniak

trudge, greater, triggered, targeted 

thoroughly


----------



## plodr

hourly, trough, grout, your

prolific


----------



## Gr3iz

filip, roil, crop, flop

freestanding


----------



## plodr

fingers, instead, granite, angers

extrapolate


----------



## cwwozniak

export, explore, platter, plotter, 

enthusiast


----------



## Gr3iz

statin, taunts, shunt, thine

exclusivity


----------



## plodr

visit, exits, clues, city

infinitesimal


----------



## Gr3iz

simian, limits, finite, finial

octogenarian


----------



## cwwozniak

regain, cotton, target, container 

portfolio


----------



## Gr3iz

polio, floor, troop, roil

lambasted


----------



## cwwozniak

blasted, blamed, stable, abated 

begrudges


----------



## plodr

budges, breeds, greed, urges

perfumes


----------



## cwwozniak

femurs, resume, frump, purse

colognes


----------



## Gr3iz

colon, scone, ogles, logon

opportunistic


----------



## cwwozniak

copious, tunics, popcorn, tropics

capitulate


----------



## plodr

capital, plate, elate, clue

chipotle


----------



## Gr3iz

pitch, epoch, clothe, letch

incohesive


----------



## cwwozniak

chosen, chives, seven, shiner

spiraling


----------



## Gr3iz

parsing, lisping, grains, raising

interspersed


----------



## plodr

spender, pretenders, depress, renders

precipitous


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, prices, prospect, copiers

comingled 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

dingle, coming, longed, molding

exasperation


----------



## cwwozniak

separation, expanse, retains, experts

recanted


----------



## Gr3iz

created, decanter, traced, dancer

calibration


----------



## plodr

Hi Chuck! A day late - story of my life.

trail, coin, brain, blot

endrocrine


----------



## Gr3iz

record, dinner, encode, cinder

obfuscated


----------



## cwwozniak

focused, boasted, about, fasted

decrepit


----------



## Gr3iz

receipt, credit, tried, pride

obligatory


----------



## cwwozniak

bigotry, biology, trail, booty

reconcile


----------



## Gr3iz

cleric, recoil, encore, niece

calamitous


----------



## cwwozniak

claims, custom, moist, actual

resulting


----------



## dotty999

insult, resting, lusting, stinger

conjecture


----------



## cwwozniak

counter, recount, conjure, reject

statements


----------



## plodr

meats, meant, names, matte

systemic


----------



## cwwozniak

stymie, misty, mystic, messy

confirming


----------



## Gr3iz

informing, forcing, groin, mining

forensics


----------



## plodr

conifers, scones, forces, freon

supercilious


----------



## cwwozniak

luscious, precious, pliers, posers, 

ingrained


----------



## Gr3iz

draining, grind, regain, inner

purgatory


----------



## cwwozniak

parrot, grout, pouty, group

penguins


----------



## Gr3iz

unpin, singe, punge, sunup 

synergism


----------



## cwwozniak

misers, messing, messy, resigns

reliance


----------



## Msiguy

race, alien, crane, lane

prototypes


----------



## plodr

propose, stoop, pretty, poster

autoclave


----------



## Msiguy

clove, vet, late, vault

horseback


----------



## Gr3iz

backer, shock, chaser, search

questionnaire


----------



## cwwozniak

equations, inquest, inquires, esquire

paranormal


----------



## plodr

roam, moan, plan, prom

potential


----------



## cwwozniak

planet, pilot, potent, patient

separated


----------



## Gr3iz

departs, parade, repeat, spread

inconsequential


----------



## cwwozniak

question, equation, conquest, consent

deceivingly


----------



## plodr

diving, livid, dicey, ceding

skedaddle


----------



## cwwozniak

saddle, addles, leaked, sleek

hornswoggle

Howdy there, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

logger, whorls, swoon, glower

inaccurately


----------



## cwwozniak

certainly, lunacy, century, latency

autodidacts

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## plodr

shorn, sworn, glows, loges

tenderfoot

Howdy, Chuck! Keeping with the Western theme.


----------



## cwwozniak

fender, fonder, roofed, footer

balderdash

Howdy Ms. Liz. I may need to rewatch _"Blazon Saddles" _to get up to speed on cowboy lingo.


----------



## Gr3iz

bladder, leased, shared, harder

inexcusable

Happy Hump Day, pal. I think you meant _Blaz*ing* Saddles_ ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

saline, encase, cause, cables

sequences


----------



## Gr3iz

queens, scene, ensue, cuss

influential


----------



## RT

fluent, flute, lent, fuel

coagulate


----------



## Gr3iz

cleat, glute, locate, gloat

trustworthiness


----------



## cwwozniak

thrusts, stoutness, southwest, without

stoically


----------



## RT

stoic, calls, tally, stall

computations


----------



## cwwozniak

station, mutations, custom, compost

inversion


----------



## RT

ions, nose, sine, noise

stimulating


----------



## cwwozniak

simulating, stimulant, mutating, stating

conversant


----------



## Gr3iz

scant, coaster, recant, strove

triumphantly


----------



## cwwozniak

pantry, platinum, implant, humanity

repellents


----------



## plodr

repents, sleet, pelts, steel

noteworthy


----------



## Gr3iz

north, twenty, hooter, thorny

maddeningly


----------



## plodr

gland, mined, many, landing

comprehensive


----------



## RT

hemp, precise, sieve, vices

totalitarian


----------



## cwwozniak

tailor, rational, attain, ratio

moisturize

Hiya, Randy!


----------



## RT

storm, size, stirs, strum

desperation

Howdy, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rationed, operated, desertion, aspired

superseded


----------



## Gr3iz

depressed, dudes, speed, pursed

haberdashery


----------



## plodr

hash, berry, years, breads

benevolent


----------



## Gr3iz

eleven, volt, bent, love

deficiency


----------



## plodr

define, cede, fined, defy

pervasive


----------



## Gr3iz

revise, praise, verse, spare

refurbished


----------



## cwwozniak

rushed, defers, rebids, hurried 

stopwatches


----------



## Gr3iz

swatches, potash, toasts, teach

acquaintance


----------



## cwwozniak

quince, antique, acute, canine

promulgate


----------



## plodr

glue, loupe, true, poem

acrimonious


----------



## dotty999

crimson, minus, musician, microns

confliction


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, onion, colic, notion

ascertained


----------



## cwwozniak

strained, detains, retains, canister

deactivate


----------



## Gr3iz

vacated, deviate, evicted, cavitated

millionaire


----------



## cwwozniak

millionaire

milliner, lemon, airline, mailer


----------



## Gr3iz

Did we forget something, Chuck? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops! Sorry about that.

*escutcheon*


----------



## plodr

chosen, stone, such, shunt

intrepid


----------



## cwwozniak

printed, tried, pried, trend

stipulate


----------



## Gr3iz

staple, pulsate, taste, title

gardening


----------



## cwwozniak

gander, raging, dagger, danger

fortresses


----------



## plodr

stress, forests, steers, forts

capricious


----------



## cwwozniak

capris, scour, succor, occurs

cantilever


----------



## dotty999

cleaver, tiler, revel, recant

familiarity


----------



## Gr3iz

family, military, martial, trial

excommunicate


----------



## cwwozniak

commute, examine, execution, commence

expanded


----------



## Gr3iz

exed, depend, anded, peed 

preoperative


----------



## cwwozniak

proper, operate, privateer, approve

indisposed


----------



## dotty999

spined, poised, dosed, pissed

conducively


----------



## plodr

envy, cloudy, lined, docile

unceasing


----------



## cwwozniak

causing, encasing, ensuing, canine 

esthetics


----------



## Gr3iz

ethics, thesis, chest, sheets

inopportune


----------



## plodr

punt, true, noon, print

precarious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, spacer, caries, recoups, 

happenstance


----------



## plodr

cheap, peaches, chants, patches

diligent


----------



## Gr3iz

tiding, glinted, tilde, dinge

establishment


----------



## cwwozniak

stable, mental, basement, lashes

degenerate

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

renege, trader, renegade, targeted

experimental


----------



## cwwozniak

explain, example, extreme, tapers 

endpoints


----------



## Gr3iz

pointed, stipend, tepid, intend

obfuscation

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

factions, bastion, suction, obtains

concealed


----------



## plodr

cold, land, leaden, dale

vexatious


----------



## cwwozniak

exits, taxies, suave, stove

campsites


----------



## Gr3iz

scamp, pasties, tamps, maties

incongruous


----------



## cwwozniak

scoring, unicorns, curing, nursing

biographies


----------



## plodr

sprig, bogs, heaps, ship

exasperate


----------



## Gr3iz

repeat, separate, teaser, pretax

putrefaction


----------



## plodr

court, prone, faucet, print

constant


----------



## Gr3iz

toast, scant, coast, cant 

geographical


----------



## cwwozniak

logger, cagier, gopher, poacher

frankfurters


----------



## Gr3iz

staffer, faster, trunks, restuff

hamburgers


----------



## cwwozniak

ambush, basher, surge, harems

preparation


----------



## Gr3iz

repair, pirate, topper, nipper

herpetarium


----------



## plodr

trips, heats, master, thumps

inveigles


----------



## cwwozniak

single, living, sieve, given

seaworthy


----------



## Gr3iz

sweaty, swarthy, worst, throws

intercontinental


----------



## cwwozniak

traction, entertain, cleaner, intention

supplanted


----------



## Gr3iz

supple, dapple, planet, daunts

comptometer


----------



## plodr

motto, compete, motor, prom

geographic


----------



## Gr3iz

chigger, gorge, pager, regap

deteriorated


----------



## cwwozniak

deterred, derated, ordered, reiterated

completion


----------



## Gr3iz

colon, impel, motion, piton

interaction


----------



## cwwozniak

traction, inaction, reaction, iteration

reducing


----------



## plodr

grind, ruin, crude, drug

aftermath


----------



## Gr3iz

matter, father, threat, haft

reluctance


----------



## dotty999

ulcerate, caruncle, relucent, eternal

conception


----------



## Gr3iz

connect, option, piton, conceit

isosceles


----------



## cwwozniak

closes, slices, losses, silos

lemonade


----------



## Gr3iz

daemon, melon, leaned, laden

euthanasia


----------



## cwwozniak

hasten, shunt, heats, thine

conversant


----------



## dotty999

servant, covers, trances, stover

proficient


----------



## cwwozniak

profit, friction, conifer, prince

expertise


----------



## plodr

exist, priest, tripe, stripe

antithesis


----------



## cwwozniak

atheists, hastens, steins, shines

eventual


----------



## Gr3iz

leaven, vault, valet, value

opportunistic


----------



## cwwozniak

options, popcorn, purist, coupons

protesters


----------



## Gr3iz

strops, potter, roster, reports

inquisitive


----------



## plodr

quiets, stein, visit, inset

accoutrement


----------



## cwwozniak

account, recount, cement, cremate 

compatible


----------



## Gr3iz

impact, potable, bloat, table

terrarium


----------



## cwwozniak

timer, marter, mature, merit

materials


----------



## plodr

master, retails, trails, raise

congealed


----------



## Gr3iz

dongle, lanced, glance, encode

assignment


----------



## cwwozniak

meanings, steaming, assenting, magnets

refusing 
(A few 7 letter words hiding in this 8 letter word)


----------



## Gr3iz

infuser, surfing, insurge, singer

brilliance
You made me put on my thinking cap for that one, Chuck! I think I need a nap now! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

baler, braille, cable, airline

darkening

Good job, Mark!
In case you're curious, here are few more.

reusing
refusing
gunfire
figures
fingers
fringes


----------



## Gr3iz

ranking, drain, ringed, grained

enlightenment


----------



## cwwozniak

tighten, tenement, lengthen, element

commitments


----------



## plodr

comments, moisten, stone, memos

convenient


----------



## cwwozniak

convent, convene, invent, innocent 

honeysuckle


----------



## dotty999

enclose, lunches, lychees, heckles

conflicted


----------



## Gr3iz

coifed, infect, lifted, field

disinfectant


----------



## cwwozniak

infants, deficits, instance, fainted

deodorize


----------



## Gr3iz

zeroed, dozed, diode, redo

contraction


----------



## plodr

cocoa, train, taint, contain

blackmail


----------



## cwwozniak

claim, balk, llama, climb

quarrelsome


----------



## Gr3iz

square, qualms, morale, equals

tradesman


----------



## plodr

drams, stand, steer, master

retrospective


----------



## cwwozniak

respective, reprieve, repose, pivots

consumable


----------



## Gr3iz

blames, column, muscle, locus

indeterminate


----------



## cwwozniak

determine, trained, remained, intimate 

insulated


----------



## Gr3iz

insulted, daunts, slanted, tinsel

disenfranchised


----------



## plodr

recess, refined, harness, chaired

blandish


----------



## Gr3iz

slain, bands, island, danish

pocketbook


----------



## cwwozniak

poet, coke, boot, poke

breadstick


----------



## Gr3iz

sticker, beaters, drastic, restack

professional


----------



## cwwozniak

personal, profiles, fairness, profane 

carnivore


----------



## Gr3iz

craven, ravine, voice, racer

restitution


----------



## cwwozniak

unrest, unites, rotten, stouter

dovetail
This may be too much to ask for a Monday morning, but can you make another 8 letter word out of_ dovetail_?


----------



## Gr3iz

detail, vital, tidal, avoid

discriminated 

Sorry, Chuck. I let you down. Brain's not firing on all 8 today ... What I rally need is a Scrabble tile set so I can better visualize words. My mind does not work well with abstracts. That is why software was never my strong suit. I have always bee a hardware guy. I can see it, touch it, break it, fix it ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

minted, crimes, maidens, minister

cardboard


----------



## cwwozniak

aboard, abroad, cobra, drab

deflated

No problem, Mark.


----------



## plodr

fleet, dead, felt, faded

revolting

I was working on dovetail too but so far no 8 letter word.


----------



## cwwozniak

voting, loving, violent, vigor

compounds

Here's hint for ya, Liz.

v _ _ _ _ _ _ d


----------



## Gr3iz

Got it! I won't spoil it for Liz, though ...

scoop, mounds, ponds, moons

instigation


----------



## cwwozniak

instant, station, tasting, nations

conclusion



Gr3iz said:


> Got it! I won't spoil it for Liz, though ...


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, locus, lions, occlusion

exactitude


----------



## cwwozniak

exude, excited, tacit, exited

attractive


----------



## Gr3iz

tract, vacate, crate, trivet

anthropomorphize


----------



## cwwozniak

morphine, harmonize, atomize, phantom

cannibalize


----------



## plodr

blaze, linen, cable, zinc

indigenous

You can spoil it. My brain is stuck on validate and I know that's wrong because I use two a's and no o.


----------



## RT

genius, sing, digs, sound

transmission

(no worries Liz...a few more posts = my post and yours will be all but forgotten as we carry on to the next page  )


----------



## Gr3iz

violated, Liz.

transom, rations, insists, minions

raconteur


----------



## cwwozniak

counter, recount, tracer, router

quantitative


----------



## plodr

Good one Chuck and Mark for figuring it out!

quite, quaint, vane, neat

metaphor


----------



## Gr3iz

I needed Chuck's hint ...

tramp, taper, thorp, heart

magnitude


----------



## cwwozniak

magnet, midget, nudge, gated

presuming


----------



## Gr3iz

musing, singer, prism, gripes

pharmaceutical


----------



## cwwozniak

trample, trumpet, impeach, cachet 

rotating


----------



## Gr3iz

rating, groan, train, orating

revitalized


----------



## plodr

derail, raved, Ritz, trailed

analogous


----------



## Gr3iz

slang, logos, glans, lungs

approached


----------



## cwwozniak

poached, chopper, dapper, arched

equivalent


----------



## Gr3iz

event, equate, valet, invent

unrequited


----------



## cwwozniak

quieted, queen, dieter, reunited

peppermint


----------



## Gr3iz

tipper, remint, merit, temper

manufactured


----------



## cwwozniak

future, carted, remand, furnace

disavowed


----------



## dotty999

avoided, devoid, advised,waives

protractor


----------



## Gr3iz

proctor, raptor, carrot, rotor

incoherency


----------



## cwwozniak

choice, concern, chronic, enrich

lamination


----------



## plodr

alto, limit, loan, main

murderous (I'm reading a lot of murder mysteries lately)


----------



## cwwozniak

murders, rumors, drums, dourer 

dedication 

Hi Liz! I've been listening to the audio book version of James Comey's "A Higher Loyalty ..." the last few days.


----------



## Gr3iz

indicate, diction, addict, danced

victoriously


----------



## cwwozniak

victory, colors, lusty, lousy 

passivate


----------



## Gr3iz

staves, paste, passive, spite

insinuated


----------



## cwwozniak

inundates, destine, stained, tennis 

interesting


----------



## Gr3iz

d*e*stin*e???* Did you buy an extra vowel somewhere, Chuck? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Mark, I am stunned, simply stunned that I would make such a goof.

inundates, stunned, stained, tennis


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, Chuck. It happens. ;-)

string, tinting, setting, street

achievement


----------



## plodr

meant, event, chime, cheat

defection


----------



## Gr3iz

infect, fenced, encode, deceit

peripheral


----------



## cwwozniak

helper, reaper, repair, prepare

sideline


----------



## Gr3iz

diesel, sidle, liened, needs

adversarial


----------



## cwwozniak

adviser, arrival, redials, drives

cooperative


----------



## Gr3iz

copter, operate, evict, reprice

amphetamine


----------



## cwwozniak

theme, inmate, path, animate

explosives


----------



## plodr

sieves, exposes, loves, sleeps

broadside


----------



## HOBOcs

beard, radio, dread, sideboard

caterpillar


----------



## Gr3iz

tiller, retail, pirate, carter

intersect


----------



## cwwozniak

insect, trisect, interest, centers

rebounded


----------



## Gr3iz

rounded, burned, bounder, debur

misinformation


----------



## plodr

strain, frost, main, rooms

plaintive


----------



## cwwozniak

invite, native, planet, valet 

guidance


----------



## Gr3iz

dance, ceding, dinge, nudge

bilingual


----------



## cwwozniak

billing, bailing, lubing, align

declassify


----------



## Gr3iz

classy, fiscal, flayed, scaled

prerogative


----------



## cwwozniak

groper, pervert, private, repave

metalized


----------



## plodr

zeal, limed, tailed, dial

repugnant


----------



## cwwozniak

pungent, pregnant, grape, purge

centrally


----------



## Gr3iz

caller, retally, canter, taller

significantly


----------



## cwwozniak

signify, scantily, fancily, finalist

rejection


----------



## Gr3iz

inject, erection, cretin, entice

majestically


----------



## cwwozniak

majesty, mystical, elastic, mallets

introspect


----------



## Gr3iz

protect, spotter, pointer, inspector

navigational


----------



## plodr

Latin, viola, lingo, loving

partition


----------



## Gr3iz

ration, patron, apron, train

valedictorian


----------



## plodr

cornet, voile, laced, tread

circuitous


----------



## Gr3iz

scout, succor, citrus, riots

bloodcurdling


----------



## cwwozniak

coddling, cuddling, coloring, bulldog

withstanding


----------



## Gr3iz

wishing, waist, staining, dating

expandable


----------



## cwwozniak

expend, paneled , enabled, pedal

dehumidifier


----------



## Gr3iz

humider, fried, muddier, rehide

gradients


----------



## cwwozniak

grades, tirades, ingrates, digest 

anteaters


----------



## plodr

state, steer, nester, resent 

barbaric


----------



## Gr3iz

brain, crib, baric, barb

plenitude


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> brain


You're starting to see imaginary letters like me, Mark. No "n" in barbaric.


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew that. I tried to use one several times. I guess one snuck through ... ;-)

carb, crib, baric, barb

plenitude


----------



## cwwozniak

plied, tuned, punted, pined

shatter

Good morning, Mark. There are two other seven letter words in my entry if you want to give your brain a Monday morning workout.


----------



## plodr

state, terse, threats, hatters (this goes against my self imposed rule of not using letters in the same order as the original word)

constrained


----------



## Gr3iz

Good job, Liz! We all have our little foibles that we void at times ... ;-)

containers, descant, tinned, stained

dumpster


----------



## cwwozniak

stumped, duster, drums, muster

repulsed



plodr said:


> state, terse, threats, hatters (this goes against my self imposed rule of not using letters in the same order as the original word)


I second Mark's "Good Job", Liz.

I have the same self-imposed rule but limit it to not use words that only contain the same sequence of letters. I have no qualms with putting an available "s" on the end of sequence of letters to make a new word. The same goes for putting an available "d" or "r" at the end of a sequence ending with an "e".


----------



## plodr

plus, speed, rules, sleep

posterior


----------



## cwwozniak

repost, reports, prior, presort

showcased


----------



## RT

washed, cashed, sowed, chowed

impulsively


----------



## plodr

smelly, vise, lumps, simple

truncate


----------



## Gr3iz

crate, cutter, attune, recant

apologetic


----------



## cwwozniak

logic, optical, police, copilot

trivialize


----------



## Gr3iz

vitalize, retail, travel, alert

hermetically


----------



## cwwozniak

heretic, metallic, reality, thermal 

greased


----------



## plodr

grades, seed, dear, drags

bombastic


----------



## cwwozniak

combats, bobcats, atomic, mascot

certified


----------



## plodr

fried, creed, treed, fired

retraction


----------



## RT

ion, react, trace, crate 

Worcetshrire


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, I'm not sure what that is unless you mean *Worcestershire. ;-)
*
worrier, restorer, eschews, showers

aeronautical


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Randy, I'm not sure what that is unless you mean *Worcestershire. ;-) *


 (But of course Mark - indeed and yes, yup , _etc, _and so on and so forth...
Was having a dash of Lea & Perrins' earlier, thought I had the spelling, (darn that keyboard  ) but you can misspell as well as mispronounce that classic condiment too often... so i generally just call it Lea & Perrins'  ) 
So...

area, untie, tan, talon

lackadaisical


----------



## Gr3iz

I won't tell you what I call it, but it kinda goes "What's this *** sauce ..." ;-)

skill, local, dials, alack 

unintelligible


----------



## plodr

blunt, glint, telling, lentil 

conflating


----------



## cwwozniak

floating, coating, flagon, locating

novelties


----------



## plodr

steel, sloven, listen, stolen

arterial


----------



## dotty999

later, ariel, alter, trial

bonding


----------



## cwwozniak

boding, boning, bingo, doing

uncharted


----------



## Gr3iz

raunch, drench, detach, thunder

exhibitionist


----------



## cwwozniak

exhibitions, inhibits, honest, toxins

lineage


----------



## plodr

eagle, lane, glean, gale

favorite


----------



## Gr3iz

trove, favor, voter, rivet

irreparable


----------



## cwwozniak

repair, reaper, barrel, repeal

expansive 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

expanse, sieve, vipers, repave

perchance

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

prance, cheaper, cheapen, preach

dreamers


----------



## plodr

mares, drear, smear, eraser

doughnut


----------



## dotty999

dung, tough, gout, thud

coverlets


----------



## Gr3iz

covert, lovers, strove, revolt

harangued


----------



## plodr

hanged, ranged, argued, hangar 

condescend


----------



## Gr3iz

sodden, ceded, encode, sconce

impossible


----------



## cwwozniak

imposes, blimps, slips, simple

specialty


----------



## Gr3iz

spacey, caste, lapse, plaits

extrapolate


----------



## cwwozniak

patter, relax, letter, plotter 

blending


----------



## plodr

lined, blind, ding, dine

jackpots


----------



## Gr3iz

jocks, stack, coast, packs

devastated


----------



## dotty999

staved, dated, vatted, vetted

convalesce


----------



## plodr

clones, vase, leaves, cloves

medicine


----------



## Gr3iz

clime, niece, minced, dine

accelerator


----------



## cwwozniak

creator, lacerate, treacle, correct

coriander


----------



## dotty999

randier,rancid, corer, drainer

supplement


----------



## Gr3iz

temple, plume, spleen, mules

racetrack


----------



## cwwozniak

tracer, tracker, cracker, crater

hydrolyses


----------



## plodr

dressy, holey, dross, lords

guaranteed


----------



## dotty999

granted, garden, ranted, grated

ponderous


----------



## plodr

pounds, prose, sunder, douse

apathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

patch, ethic, attic, cheat

inventoried


----------



## RT

invent, torn, rote, vented

circumlocutory


----------



## cwwozniak

outcry, curtly, turmoil, roomy

transporting


----------



## plodr

groans, pains, sting, strain

condition


----------



## cwwozniak

diction, tonic, onion, idiot

ruination


----------



## plodr

train, tour, rant, rout

attrition


----------



## cwwozniak

triton, train, titration, ration

comparable


----------



## plodr

balm, crop, cramp, pearl

enervate


----------



## cwwozniak

venerate, nerve, enter, tavern

remodeling


----------



## dotty999

linger, minger, deeming, ringed

connectivity


----------



## plodr

invent, city, convict, content

nocturnal


----------



## cwwozniak

clout, count, court, carton

ambitions


----------



## dotty999

batons, obtains, bastion, bonsai

convector


----------



## plodr

voter, cornet, cover, cent

electrum


----------



## cwwozniak

rectum, lecture, meter, melter, 

ruddiness


----------



## plodr

druids, dunes, send, dress

dexterity


----------



## cwwozniak

ditty, dirty, texted, tried

blackened


----------



## Gr3iz

blend, cleaned, enabled, kale

ameliorated


----------



## cwwozniak

related, mediator, dilator, diameter

whereabouts


----------



## Gr3iz

shouter, bruits, sweater, throws

ushering


----------



## cwwozniak

rushing, gusher, singe, hungers

enchiladas


----------



## Gr3iz

leash, shield, chained, detain

impassable


----------



## plodr

blames, blimps, passel, piles

predilection


----------



## Gr3iz

decrepit, election, indict, prediction

indecisive


----------



## cwwozniak

incisive, devices, deveins, inside

sandwiched


----------



## Gr3iz

winched, chased, Danish, shaded

travelogue


----------



## cwwozniak

gravel, grout, reveal, vulgar

guardians


----------



## Gr3iz

during, grands, drains, grins

interrogative


----------



## cwwozniak

interrogate, integrate, invigorate, vegitation

piecemeal


----------



## Gr3iz

camel, maple, lapel, clime

levitation


----------



## plodr

novel, voila, vital, invite

monolithic


----------



## Gr3iz

tonic, cloth, loin, molt

derogatorily


----------



## cwwozniak

dearly, reload, grater, tiredly 

inclusive


----------



## Gr3iz

clues, vices, lives, sluice

delicatessen


----------



## cwwozniak

details, candles, classic, listens

cafeteria


----------



## plodr

fear, carafe, create, rift

clandestine


----------



## cwwozniak

candles, declines, stained, scented

undoubtedly


----------



## plodr

blunt, buddy, blend, blonde

promised


----------



## cwwozniak

prose, imposed, primed, periods

confirmed

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

corned, conifer, forced, medic

curtained


----------



## cwwozniak

certain, untried, united, dancer

radioactive


----------



## plodr

tirade, covert, iota, traced

diatribe


----------



## Gr3iz

bride, rebait, trade, dater

juxtaposed


----------



## cwwozniak

expos, spouted, adjust, pasted

vacationed


----------



## Gr3iz

vacated, donate, action, coated

devastation


----------



## cwwozniak

stationed, invest, stated, invades

braising


----------



## dotty999

brings, baring, barns, grabs

demolish


----------



## plodr

homes, domes, slime, slide

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

craven, ravenous, scour, nervous

incapacitated


----------



## plodr

captain, dent, detain, tinted

homogeneous


----------



## Gr3iz

shone, gnomes, house, ensue

paleontology


----------



## cwwozniak

planetology, topology, polygon, platoon

concealment


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, nonce, lament, accel

crystalline


----------



## cwwozniak

recalls, trains, cleanly, reality 

unseated


----------



## plodr

dense, dust, stand, stun

ignominious


----------



## cwwozniak

minions, mining, unions, onions

headsets


----------



## Gr3iz

sheets, death, these, haste

accomplishment


----------



## cwwozniak

compliments, compliance, phonetic, impeach

expletives


----------



## Gr3iz

vexes, pelvis, steeple, elite

exemplary


----------



## cwwozniak

example, player, pearly, empale 

mastery


----------



## plodr

stray, steam, tames, trams

conflict


----------



## Gr3iz

flint, clot, coin, into

wilderness


----------



## plodr

swindlers (used 9 of the 10 letters) liners, lesser, wiser

*temerity*

I wonder if you swindle someone online, is that e-swindlers  that used all 10 letters.


----------



## cwwozniak

termite, meter, emery, remit

retouched

Good one with "Swindlers".


----------



## Gr3iz

detour, routed, torched, chore

detachment


----------



## cwwozniak

cement, cheated, chatted, themed 

disillusioned


----------



## Gr3iz

sidled, sudden, sullied, lined

receptacle


----------



## plodr

clear, cleat, paler, trace

recognition


----------



## cwwozniak

igniter , reciting, rooting, cringe

fertility


----------



## Gr3iz

lefty, flirt, litter, refit

endorphins


----------



## plodr

shiner, drops, phones, prone

September


----------



## Gr3iz

meters, beeper, strep, terse

premarital


----------



## cwwozniak

martial, partial, trample, pretrial

victimless


----------



## Gr3iz

lives, slice, missile, vices

wonderful


----------



## cwwozniak

flounder, woeful, fouled, folder

plungers


----------



## plodr

slung, plugs, slurp, purse

colloquial


----------



## cwwozniak

quil, local, quail, lilac

inclinometer


----------



## Gr3iz

oiler, recline, entire, timer

ostracized


----------



## cwwozniak

craziest, coaster, credits, editors

languish


----------



## Gr3iz

hauling, slang, unlash, lashing

characterize


----------



## cwwozniak

charter, crazier, teacher, cheater

detained


----------



## Gr3iz

tended, dined, dated, indeed

catastrophe


----------



## plodr

chops, treat, pastor, peach

egalitarian


----------



## Gr3iz

train, regain, tailing, retail

emphasized


----------



## cwwozniak

phased, seized, shamed, sheep 

maintained


----------



## plodr

detain, manned, inmate, meant

agriculture


----------



## Gr3iz

curler, recur, grail, trace

obeisance


----------



## cwwozniak

bacon, beacons, since, scene 

categories


----------



## Gr3iz

graces, stager, coteries, tragic

guaranteed


----------



## cwwozniak

grunted, granted, danger, retuned 

gunmetal


----------



## Gr3iz

lunge, meant, lament, glute

perpendicular


----------



## plodr

peculiar, adieu, candle, prune

condiment


----------



## Gr3iz

medic, condemn, tonic, demon

flowering


----------



## RT

flow, wing, wolf, ring

pandemic


----------



## Gr3iz

mined, cinema, caped, medic

periodical


----------



## plodr

caliper, colder, plaid, roiled 

bloviate


----------



## cwwozniak

oval, table, violate, vital

unadorned


----------



## Gr3iz

udder, under, donned, earn

preliminary


----------



## cwwozniak

primarily, repair, prairie, mineral

secondary


----------



## Gr3iz

candy, decry, sacred, cords

correspondence


----------



## plodr

proceed, pence, preens, scored

rhetorical


----------



## Gr3iz

thrice, choral, locate, recoil

ancestries


----------



## RT

ants, tries, incest, instance

incommunicado


----------



## cwwozniak

commando, communion, uncommon, domain

secluded


----------



## Gr3iz

deludes, cuddles, deuce, sled

insecurity


----------



## cwwozniak

crusty, rusty, inters, incites

blasphemy


----------



## plodr

blames, shapely, lamps, plays

transitory


----------



## cwwozniak

traitors, station, sanity, toasty

deposited


----------



## Gr3iz

posited, despite, poised, deposed

disengaged


----------



## cwwozniak

engages, designed, snagged, singed 

shamefully


----------



## Gr3iz

flashy, hussey, mauls, shale

advertisement


----------



## cwwozniak

advisement, diameter, invested, admires

streamline


----------



## Gr3iz

steamer, relines, mantle, leaser

unrequited


----------



## plodr

quiet, rind, trued, tried

cellophane


----------



## cwwozniak

cellphone, chapel, peach, poach

repairable


----------



## Gr3iz

parable, repeal, blare, airable

peripheral


----------



## cwwozniak

paper, helper, pliers, reaper

toothbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

shout, booth, truth, shrub

butterscotch


----------



## cwwozniak

bothers, stutters, scorch, touches

vanishing


----------



## plodr

sigh, vans, shin, hangs

prosecute


----------



## Gr3iz

strop, curse, respect, truce

videography


----------



## cwwozniak

graphed, voyager, avoider, hyper

portioned


----------



## plodr

pointed, pointer, drop, tied

fastidious


----------



## cwwozniak

studios, fasts, foists, sofas

eschewing


----------



## Gr3iz

swing, winches, chewing, shine

repercussion


----------



## cwwozniak

repression, cursors, purses, reprises 

abutments


----------



## Gr3iz

mutants, butte, stamen, taunts

furnishings


----------



## cwwozniak

fishing, rushing, surfing, finish

instructions


----------



## Gr3iz

instinct, strict, counts, unction

underfunded


----------



## plodr

freed, fender, deed, underfed

vacillate


----------



## cwwozniak

vacate, evict, active, alive

sprinklers


----------



## Gr3iz

likens, slinker, relink, press

barbiturate


----------



## plodr

true, rater, tribe, trait

persecute


----------



## Gr3iz

respect, cuter, secure, terse

insertion


----------



## cwwozniak

tension, inert, sonnet, intones 

chartered (a good number of 7 and 8 letter words in there if anyone wants a challenge)


----------



## Gr3iz

reacted, created, teacher, rethread

tarnished


----------



## plodr

Danish, tired, shirt, heats

tenacious


----------



## cwwozniak

cautions, auctions, section, counts

emblazoned


----------



## Gr3iz

blazed, dozen, zoneable, embed

battlement


----------



## cwwozniak

mental, tattle, blame, tablet

offsetting


----------



## Gr3iz

stiff, testing, soften, gotten

avalanches


----------



## cwwozniak

valances, shaven, cleans, havens 

comforted


----------



## plodr

footed, cord, trod, motored

innervate


----------



## cwwozniak

invert, inventer, reinvent, entrain

harvested


----------



## Gr3iz

thread, shaver, hearse, dearth

milestone


----------



## cwwozniak

limestone, molest, melons, omelets

submerged


----------



## plodr

budges, seem, gums, surge

decadent


----------



## cwwozniak

decent, ended, danced, dented, 

peculiar


----------



## Gr3iz

recap, caliper, peril, lure 

proscription


----------



## cwwozniak

prison, tropics, points, portion

contaminant


----------



## Gr3iz

contain, tannin, intact, matin 

obduration


----------



## cwwozniak

about, drain, outboard, bound

adulterated


----------



## Gr3iz

uttered, lauded, turtle, derated

perennial


----------



## plodr

liner, pearl, inner, planer

insolent


----------



## cwwozniak

silent, listen, intones, tension

tolerance


----------



## Gr3iz

trance, locater, canter, recoat

applicable


----------



## plodr

apple, place, clip, label 

operation


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, train, oration, repaint

comprehensive


----------



## cwwozniak

pensive, cohesive, empires, improves

forwarding

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

drawing, dwarfing, grind, rowing

hesitancy


----------



## cwwozniak

hasty, chains, chesty, shanty

conflicting


----------



## Gr3iz

clinic, inflict, glint, coining

quarterback


----------



## cwwozniak

backer, racquet, trucker, bucket

homecoming


----------



## Gr3iz

gnome, homing, chime, mooching

characteristic


----------



## plodr

chairs, charts, hearts, crash

masticate


----------



## cwwozniak

steam, mastic, teams, static

unfeasible


----------



## Gr3iz

fusible, unable, lease, baluns

cheeseburger


----------



## plodr

cubes, beer, urges, sheer

superfluous


----------



## Gr3iz

slurps, flour, pulses, louse

adversarial


----------



## cwwozniak

adviser, derails, raiders, dialers

entangled


----------



## Gr3iz

detangle, tanned, glade, angled

superimpose


----------



## cwwozniak

umpires, supose, imposes, supper

undercooked


----------



## Gr3iz

crooked, cooker, rounded, drunk

bedeviled


----------



## plodr

deed, bleed, bevel, lived

complicit


----------



## Gr3iz

limit, clomp, politic, toil

compromise


----------



## cwwozniak

comprise, primes, scooper, scrimp

nastiness


----------



## Gr3iz

stains, insane, satin, antsiness

telescopic


----------



## plodr

scope, clips, slice, stole

fractious


----------



## cwwozniak

roust, first, stair, frost

spackling 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

packing, glans, kings, clasp

justifiable


----------



## cwwozniak

tables, fables, jest, fibulas

polarizing


----------



## Gr3iz

plain, groin, lazing, railing

reputation


----------



## cwwozniak

eruption, repaint, patient, pattern

elongated


----------



## Gr3iz

detangle, gonad, loaned, along

masterpiece


----------



## cwwozniak

mister, prices, tampers, primer

quadrangle


----------



## plodr

danger, equal, dangle, ranged 

austerity


----------



## cwwozniak

yeast, trusty, sitter, years

richness


----------



## Gr3iz

shrine, chrises, rinses, niche 

overweight


----------



## cwwozniak

reweigh, voter, tower, however

conversing


----------



## dotty999

coverings, resign, conings, conserving

patricide


----------



## Gr3iz

pride, repaid, predict, traced

aerospace


----------



## plodr

capers, prose, scrape, parse

luminous


----------



## Gr3iz

minus, soul, loins, slum

abbreviations


----------



## RT

vibrations, stabs, vents, 
( uh, where's an 'm' or an 'l' when ya need it/  ) so last word= ions

catastrophe


----------



## Gr3iz

potash, chaste, hotter, recast

incarceration


----------



## cwwozniak

certain, incorrect, narcotic, concert

cessation


----------



## plodr

casts, stains, caste, scones

mitigate


----------



## Gr3iz

imitate, gait, team, mate

incontrovertible


----------



## plodr

convertible, trivet, tribe, content

ambiguous


----------



## cwwozniak

bogus, gumbos, sigma, gams

extensive


----------



## Gr3iz

seven, vexes, sieve, tense

gravitational


----------



## cwwozniak

vigilant, valiant, vagrant, rotating

transmitted


----------



## Gr3iz

tainted, mittens, detains, restain

triumvirate


----------



## plodr

mitre, mutate, mutter, trivet 

redundant


----------



## Gr3iz

tundra, daunt, tanner, under

victoriously


----------



## cwwozniak

victory, viciously, crusty, riotously 

operated


----------



## Gr3iz

deter, tapered, roped, prated

oxygenated


----------



## cwwozniak

extend, tangy, detox, gated

modernistic 
Monday Bonus Challenge: All entries are nine or more letters long


----------



## plodr

Sorry, I have enough trouble coming up with 5 or 6 lettered words

midst, stormed, scorned, minister

gamboled


----------



## Gr3iz

bagel, gambled, lodge, ambled

engrossed


----------



## cwwozniak

goosed, greens, doors, sneers 

polished


----------



## Gr3iz

spoiled, sloped, holed, lisped

phosphorescence


----------



## cwwozniak

shoppers, choppers, ponchos, porches

figuratively


----------



## plodr

figure, trail, vital, year

determinate


----------



## Gr3iz

matinee, remind, inter, netted

reconciled


----------



## RT

coiled, coin, lied, nice

professional


----------



## cwwozniak

profiles, passion, lesson, reasons

utterances


----------



## Gr3iz

cutters, trance, rescue, scant

improbable


----------



## cwwozniak

problem, impaler, blimp, marble

insulation


----------



## plodr

insult, stain, lost, slain

divergence


----------



## Gr3iz

veering, grind, niece, driven

collaborated


----------



## plodr

collated, collared, board, dollar

propitious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, riotous, sport, troops

detriment


----------



## cwwozniak

demerit, remitted, minted, remind

sapphires


----------



## Gr3iz

happier, phases, shares, rehash

kaleidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

scooped, sloped, sacked, plied 

burrowing


----------



## Gr3iz

wrong, brown, unwig, bruin

uncontested


----------



## cwwozniak

counted, untested, contents, detunes 

encasement


----------



## Gr3iz

cements, stamen, menaces, ascent

remarkably


----------



## cwwozniak

marker, ramble, merry, baker

compartment


----------



## Gr3iz

comment, carton, pattern, mentor

reinvented


----------



## plodr

inverted, drive, tender, veined

reaffirm


----------



## Gr3iz

riffer, farmer, frier, firmer

tenderizer


----------



## plodr

Ritz, rend, stein, treed

littoral


----------



## Gr3iz

total, trail, allot, atoll

applicable


----------



## plodr

bail, place, apple, bleep

typifies


----------



## dotty999

types, feisty, spite, pities

surmount


----------



## Gr3iz

mourn, snout, turns, roust

weathering


----------



## cwwozniak

heather, wreath, heating, wearing

different


----------



## plodr

fined, treed, define, fret

ordinances


----------



## Gr3iz

scanner, dancer, ordains, scared

heartbreaker


----------



## cwwozniak

beaker, heather, breather, reheat

overhead


----------



## Gr3iz

shred, heard, drove, raved

nutcracker


----------



## cwwozniak

tracker, trucker, trunk, racket

underside
(A few 7 letter words hiding in there)


----------



## Gr3iz

undesired, derides, residue, sunder

persnickety


----------



## cwwozniak

sniper, snicker, nicety, tricky

decreasing


----------



## Gr3iz

greased, seeding, disgrace, cringe

thermonuclear


----------



## plodr

clone, heart, mother, lunar

facetious


----------



## Gr3iz

softie, caste, tofus, faucet

wranglers


----------



## cwwozniak

angles, rangers, ranges, wrangles,

harrowing


----------



## Gr3iz

groin, wrong, warring, hawing 

departmentalize


----------



## plodr

pearlized, limped, tempered, tramped 

indolent


----------



## cwwozniak

intend, toned, oiled, indent

squanders


----------



## Gr3iz

squared, undress, quads, reads

championship


----------



## cwwozniak

pinch, chimps, poach, chomps 

relevance


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaver, reveal, lancer, eleven

quiescence


----------



## cwwozniak

queens, science, sequence, scenic, 

enumerate


----------



## plodr

true, meant, mane, unmet

salacious


----------



## cwwozniak

class, social, casual, coils

consumer

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

mouse, scrum, curse, recons 

defibrillator


----------



## cwwozniak

braider, trailer, foiled, boarder 

suitable


----------



## Gr3iz

built, stable, salute, least

engagement


----------



## plodr

meant, game, agent, amen

insatiable


----------



## Gr3iz

blast, bestial, lesbian, stable

doctrine


----------



## cwwozniak

cried, rodent, entice, cinder

campaigns


----------



## plodr

Spain, maps, scan, snag

predacious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, repaid, coupes, spread

complacent


----------



## cwwozniak

compact, conceal, accept, accent

migration


----------



## plodr

mint, tram, roaming, grim

capricious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, succor, corps, scrip

retaliation


----------



## cwwozniak

retail, relation, rotate, tailor 

blockage


----------



## Gr3iz

black, globe, bagel, cloak

dehydration


----------



## plodr

rationed, trend, hearty, third

friendship


----------



## Gr3iz

fiends, reship, spend, pride

renegotiated


----------



## cwwozniak

reneged, renegade, nitrate, trained

alabaster


----------



## Gr3iz

blaster, abate, taser, later

righteously


----------



## cwwozniak

ugliest, hourly, ghostly, slough 

vestibule


----------



## plodr

beets, lives, stub, steel

commanded


----------



## cwwozniak

commend, demand, danced, named

detonated


----------



## Gr3iz

netted, tended, donate, notate 

exclusivity


----------



## cwwozniak

lusty, sixty, visit, evicts

prestige


----------



## Gr3iz

gripes, stripe, tigers, reset

prestidigitation


----------



## cwwozniak

gestation, digestion, patients, trading

brazenly


----------



## Gr3iz

blaze, zebra, belay, renal

inconsistent


----------



## cwwozniak

continents, insects, noises, nosiest

deliberation


----------



## Gr3iz

berated, libation, retained, notable

acrimoniously


----------



## cwwozniak

criminals, mousy, clamors, minors 

palpitation


----------



## plodr

patio, plant, point, lint

neighbor


----------



## Gr3iz

boring, begin, reign, hinge

legislature


----------



## cwwozniak

ugliest, regulate, retails, allergies

impeachment


----------



## plodr

meant, chimp, cheat, thane

casserole


----------



## cwwozniak

cases, closers, creases, clears 

franchise


----------



## Gr3iz

chafe, ranches, cashier, finches

cooperation


----------



## cwwozniak

prance, potion, pointer, caption

impartial

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

marital, impair, lariat, primal

gruesome


----------



## cwwozniak

rouges, grouse, morgue, mouser 

fluctuating


----------



## Gr3iz

fluting, tufting, giant, acting

industrialized


----------



## plodr

lizards, duels, stride, runts

threadbare


----------



## Gr3iz

breather, heater, retread, darter

victimless


----------



## cwwozniak

missive, visits, missile, slimiest 

witnessed


----------



## Gr3iz

twined, desist, dissent, swine

incapable


----------



## cwwozniak

balance, pencil, clean, cable

overcast


----------



## plodr

vast, covert, caste, roast

disingenuous


----------



## cwwozniak

genius, designs, sounds, singed 

pleasantry


----------



## Gr3iz

sentry, pastry, lapse, taser

complicated


----------



## plodr

plated, plaid, mated, coiled

rebellion


----------



## Gr3iz

boiler, rebill, loner, nobler

electrocution


----------



## RT

electric, ion, cute, count

scarecrow


----------



## Gr3iz

worse, screw, coarse, cowers

neighborhood


----------



## cwwozniak

higher, honored, binged, hinder

inductees


----------



## Gr3iz

steed, deuces, entice, teens

comptometer


----------



## cwwozniak

compote, protect, promote, temper

textures


----------



## plodr

trees, Trex ®, rust, trues

sardonic


----------



## cwwozniak

radios, drains, rancid, candor 

constrictive


----------



## Gr3iz

contrive, voices, soccer, covets

radioactive


----------



## cwwozniak

radio, redact, vacated, cried

advisory


----------



## Gr3iz

diary, savory, raids, daisy

allegations


----------



## cwwozniak

longest, aligns, glisten, salient 

truthfulness


----------



## plodr

flushes, trusts, tunes, thrust

abstruse


----------



## cwwozniak

breasts, tubes, basters, stares

inspected


----------



## plodr

cedes, pints, speed, spine

enlargement


----------



## cwwozniak

gleam, tanner, general, lamenter

constricted


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, sitter, coders. sorted

deliberation


----------



## plodr

blonde, trained, derail, ironed

admonish


----------



## cwwozniak

domains, hands, minds, nomads

astounded


----------



## Gr3iz

sounded, sodden, daunted, undead

assignment


----------



## plodr

agents, mints, amiss, games

labyrinth


----------



## Gr3iz

thinly, hairy, baily, arith 

bellwether


----------



## cwwozniak

brew, where, berth, wheel 

uniqueness


----------



## plodr

queue, sines, queens, suns

malicious


----------



## cwwozniak

claims, clams, musical, coma

containment


----------



## Gr3iz

content, tontine, intact, conman

physicality


----------



## cwwozniak

latch, pitchy, typical, plastic

dishonest


----------



## plodr

dose, shined, toned, shied 

efficacious


----------



## cwwozniak

cuffs, focus, suffice, offices

contentious


----------



## Gr3iz

cottons, incest, scion, suction

appropriately


----------



## cwwozniak

properly, poetry, repair, rarely

cauliflower


----------



## Gr3iz

folic, cower, reflow, careful

economist


----------



## cwwozniak

emotions, incest, moisten, stoic

industrial


----------



## plodr

trail, lunar, stand, slain

subterfuge


----------



## cwwozniak

future, grubs, fester, burst

chicanery


----------



## Gr3iz

cache, rainy, chain, reach

personality


----------



## cwwozniak

priest, pointy, plenty, trains

versatile


----------



## plodr

verse, tiers, stare, slave

detonate


----------



## cwwozniak

donate, noted, toned, atone 

concussion


----------



## plodr

scion, noon, conscious, nuns

infirmity


----------



## cwwozniak

nifty, minty, trim, tiny

vastness


----------



## Gr3iz

staves, naves, vanes, seats

emergency


----------



## cwwozniak

energy, mercy, emcee, emery

shelters


----------



## Gr3iz

three, tress, steer, rests

interaction


----------



## cwwozniak

inaction, traction, container, trance


precipitate


----------



## plodr

recipe, caper, trait, crepe

approach


----------



## Gr3iz

poach, roach, porch, carhop

inaccessible


----------



## plodr

cable, bliss, niece, class

boldness


----------



## Gr3iz

snobs, bless, olden, lobes

nightclubs


----------



## cwwozniak

blushing, hustling, blights, slight 

assuredly


----------



## Gr3iz

surly, ladies, delays, ready

alliteration


----------



## plodr

rational, litter, relation, talent

provenance


----------



## Gr3iz

coven, penance, repave, canner

accomplished


----------



## cwwozniak

polished, shaped, clamps, poached

overblown


----------



## Gr3iz

blower, woven, owner, revow

exorcism


----------



## cwwozniak

mixers, comers, crimes, score

traversing


----------



## plodr

string, vista, starve, strive

incendiary


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy, cannery, ready, cinder

grievance


----------



## cwwozniak

grieve, graven, nicer, vegan

trappings


----------



## Gr3iz

partings, strap, grist, rasping

approximation


----------



## plodr

prompt, taxi, pronto, portion

gravitas


----------



## Gr3iz

gratis, stair, vista, rasta 

appearances


----------



## cwwozniak

appears, prances, reapers, papers

traceable


----------



## plodr

bracelet, treble, bleat, alert

ligament


----------



## Gr3iz

glint, meant, gleaming, teaming

rhetorically


----------



## cwwozniak

chilly, taller, chortle, choral 

speaking


----------



## Gr3iz

asking, spank, spike, gapes

exclusivity


----------



## cwwozniak

exist, lusty, vices, clues

convection


----------



## Gr3iz

invect, connect, connive, notice

interaction


----------



## cwwozniak

traction, reaction, intent, nitrate

occupation


----------



## Gr3iz

action, count, unction, paint

irrevocable


----------



## plodr

verbal, river, cover, voice

illuminate


----------



## cwwozniak

ailment, minute, lament, mental

rotational


----------



## Gr3iz

rattan, rational, lotion, train

torrential


----------



## cwwozniak

loiter, trainer, rattle, retina

downpours


----------



## Gr3iz

drown, pounds, sworn, wound

roundhouse


----------



## dotty999

roused, horse, housed, douse

ponderous


----------



## Gr3iz

proud, respond, douse, spooner

ingratiates


----------



## plodr

grates, grist, stein, stair

reciprocal


----------



## Gr3iz

corral, police, recap, opera

presidency


----------



## plodr

pricey, dines, princes, screen

ambivalent


----------



## Gr3iz

valet, ambient, enable, amble

precaution


----------



## cwwozniak

picture, caution, capture, pounce

simulcasting

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

smiling, stains, guilt, causing

ineptitude


----------



## plodr

deep, tint, putted, upend

municipal


----------



## cwwozniak

claim, clump, plain, unclamp 

incinerate


----------



## Gr3iz

create, incite, recite, tanner

expectations


----------



## cwwozniak

exceptions, expectant, contexts, coexist

magnified


----------



## Gr3iz

famine, imagined, mange, gaming

comfortable


----------



## cwwozniak

combat, barefoot, floater, bloomer

brackish


----------



## Gr3iz

shack, birch, chair, rakish

foreigner


----------



## cwwozniak

forger, fringe, finger, ignore

pretenders


----------



## plodr

preens, deeper, spend, pretense

corpulent


----------



## cwwozniak

clout, pounce, prone, uncle

prestigious


----------



## Gr3iz

tigers, stripe, grouse, pouter

varieties


----------



## dotty999

strive, rivets, varies, starve

prisoners


----------



## Gr3iz

spine, prises, ropes, person

eventuality


----------



## plodr

evil, alive, yule, taunt

subordinate


----------



## cwwozniak

rebound, obtained, ordains, boards

neurotic


----------



## Gr3iz

tonic, counter, unite, recount

reprehensible


----------



## plodr

helper, blips, brines, reheels 

pretense


----------



## cwwozniak

preen, preset, spent, resent 

variants


----------



## dotty999

strain, rants, trains, stain

commercial


----------



## Gr3iz

comical, recoil, miler, claim

relocation


----------



## plodr

clear, clean, locate, lotion

pontificate


----------



## Gr3iz

point, fiction, patent, citation

rectification


----------



## dotty999

friction, fraction, reaction, recant

bewilders


----------



## RT

wild, sewer, bees, dweeb

comestibles


----------



## Gr3iz

comets, become, slime, timeless

invigorating


----------



## cwwozniak

inviting, grating, groaning, noggin

libraries


----------



## Gr3iz

braise, barrel, bailer, blares

relevancy


----------



## cwwozniak

valence, cleaver, early, clear

hardener


----------



## plodr

drear, hand, earner, neared

lugubrious


----------



## cwwozniak

grubs, bogus, broils, blurs

reverberate


----------



## Gr3iz

beaver, reverb, berate, avert

cessation


----------



## plodr

cases, castes, coins, sates

contentious


----------



## cwwozniak

contents, continues, suction, section

shorten


----------



## Gr3iz

thorns, north, reshot, shorn

epiphany


----------



## plodr

pipe, hippy, pane, happy

excoriate


----------



## cwwozniak

extra, actor, exotic, toxic

disclaimer


----------



## dotty999

calmer, claimed, dreams, disarm 

abounding


----------



## Gr3iz

banding, dung, gain, noun

burgeoning


----------



## plodr

going, Bungie, reign, bring

accommodate


----------



## Gr3iz

commode, coated, acted, mated

dehydration


----------



## cwwozniak

donated, hydrant, another, drained

pepperoni


----------



## dotty999

piper, prone, popper, nipper

dandelion


----------



## Gr3iz

landed, donned, linen, addle

heralding


----------



## plodr

deign, reign, liner, heal

evocative


----------



## Gr3iz

votive, evict, active, civet

precognition


----------



## cwwozniak

pointer, pricing, portioning, noticing

formalities


----------



## Gr3iz

strafe, frailties, mortal, retails

extravagance


----------



## cwwozniak

vagrant, average, exact, engrave

interoception


----------



## plodr

reception, intro, potion, inner

magnanimous


----------



## Gr3iz

summing, gamma, magma, mousing

anticlimactic


----------



## cwwozniak

acclaim, animal, tactical, maniac

amusingly


----------



## Gr3iz

singly, snugly, mauls, mainly

flexibility


----------



## plodr

billet, fillet, exit, filly

perfidious


----------



## cwwozniak

proud, fried, prides, pours

deductions


----------



## dotty999

dudes, deducts, stoned, diction

stonemason


----------



## Gr3iz

atones, stamen, smote, asset

gamboling


----------



## cwwozniak

gambling, goblin, blaming, gaming

disagree


----------



## Gr3iz

geared, siege, dirge, edger

predatory


----------



## plodr

parry, dopey, trade, ported

sycophant


----------



## Gr3iz

psycho, scant, chant, poach

serendipitous


----------



## cwwozniak

sirens, pistons, spirited, postures 

technology

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

colony, theology, letch, hotel

eucalyptus

Hey Chuck. Bedward bound ... G'night my friend!


----------



## plodr

clasp, clues, style, staple

antipathy


----------



## Gr3iz

apathy, pithy, paint, natty

alphabetized


----------



## cwwozniak

baptized, pleated, hazed, belated

gingersnap


----------



## Gr3iz

snigger, gripes, parsing, reaping 

stratified


----------



## plodr

first, treads, strife, fires

propensity


----------



## Gr3iz

tipsy, sipper, pointer, reposit

arresting


----------



## cwwozniak

teasing, targets, restring, starring

snowfall


----------



## plodr

flans, walls, swan, foals

consistent


----------



## Gr3iz

content, scent, insect, sonnet

inscrutable


----------



## cwwozniak

insurable, incurable, unstable, baster

mistletoe


----------



## plodr

moist, steel, stole, sleet

gratitude


----------



## cwwozniak

grated, ingrate, gutter, tired 

enraptured


----------



## dotty999

parted, tapered, erupted, rented

plastered


----------



## cwwozniak

pleased, pleads, treads, reaps

punctuation


----------



## Gr3iz

unction, caution, piton, intact

mountaineer


----------



## cwwozniak

retain, remain, amount, meatier

invariable


----------



## Gr3iz

rival, arable, viable, brain

electronics


----------



## cwwozniak

elections, cronies, slicer, resection 

undeserved


----------



## plodr

needs, reeds, versed, sunder

progressive


----------



## cwwozniak

revises, egress, gropers, proves

elocution


----------



## Gr3iz

nuclei, lotion, until, clone

generator


----------



## cwwozniak

greater, ornate, orange, negate

conciseness

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

senses, coins, scones, scenes

tremendous


----------



## Gr3iz

trends, mentor, strode, douser

hairdresser


----------



## plodr

dares, raises, rehires, shares

officious


----------



## Gr3iz

ficus, scoff, coifs, focus

legendary


----------



## cwwozniak

gender, gleaned, nearly, danger

requirement

Hi, Mark. Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

requiem, merit, quirt, tureen

disengagement

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## cwwozniak

segmented, designate, stained, midgets

techniques


----------



## Gr3iz

stench, inquest, quenches, since

acquisition


----------



## plodr

quoits, scout, scant, coast

sentient


----------



## Gr3iz

stent, stein, tennis, intense

quarterback


----------



## dotty999

barter, quaker, break, quack

boathouse


----------



## Gr3iz

shout, those, bathes, hobos 

televised


----------



## plodr

devise, delete, steel, dives

opprobrious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, porous, probus, props

distinguishable


----------



## cwwozniak

inhabited, blushing, husbands, banished

conservation


----------



## Gr3iz

conversation, vintner, racoon, strive

incapacitated


----------



## cwwozniak

anticipated, pittance, painted, captain

seasonally


----------



## Gr3iz

lessons, alley, salon, nasal

demonstrable


----------



## plodr

stabled, monster, bleeds, trembles

credulous


----------



## cwwozniak

cursed, clouds, curdles, scoured

awestruck


----------



## Gr3iz

straw, trucks, waste, retack

enlargement


----------



## cwwozniak

entangle, element, agreement, garment

departing


----------



## plodr

grape, diner, tirade, grated

abrogate


----------



## cwwozniak

grate, boater, barge, begar 

transistor


----------



## Gr3iz

clove, covey, coil, vote

regurgitated


----------



## cwwozniak

triggered, targeted, gutter, greater

aluminized


----------



## Gr3iz

maize, limned, dualie, adze

lackluster


----------



## plodr

cluster, cells, slack, stark

trepidation


----------



## dotty999

edition, pattern, tradition, partition

considered


----------



## cwwozniak

desired, resided, scorned, encoded

repurposed


----------



## dotty999

pursed, reposed, supper, purred

botanically


----------



## cwwozniak

botany, banality, locality, balcony

priorities


----------



## plodr

priest, store, stripe, porters

obfuscate


----------



## Gr3iz

cause, boast, scout, focus

masticated


----------



## cwwozniak

static, misted, matted, dictates

grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

grief, graft, tapir, purge

mountaineering


----------



## cwwozniak

mounting, training, retaining, meatier

dissatisfied


----------



## plodr

fasted, staid, faded, deaf

hallmark


----------



## cwwozniak

karma, haram, alarm, llama

papyrus


----------



## Gr3iz

sappy, syrup, prays, rappy

appearances


----------



## cwwozniak

appears, appease, escape, pecans

innocently


----------



## plodr

clone, linty, tinny, linen

persnickety


----------



## Gr3iz

prickers, rickety, sprite, sticker

raspberries


----------



## RT

pies, briars, (and of course -) rasp, berries

voiceless


----------



## plodr

sieves, closes, slices, cloves

formidable


----------



## Gr3iz

filmed, deform, blade, marbled

desirability


----------



## cwwozniak

disability, disable, blaster, liberty

mutations


----------



## plodr

must, iotas, stoma, stunt

confluence


----------



## Gr3iz

flounce, clone, nonce, uncle

constellation


----------



## cwwozniak

constant, stallion, listen, elation 

speechless


----------



## plodr

chess, cheeps, sleeps, sheep

serendipity


----------



## cwwozniak

sender, serenity, present, pretend

gingerbread


----------



## Gr3iz

bringer, grange, regrade, danger

contemporary


----------



## cwwozniak

compare, payment, economy, cartoon

throwback


----------



## Gr3iz

broth, wrack, choat, throb

reactionary


----------



## cwwozniak

canary, certain, contrary, erotic

hamburger


----------



## plodr

bare , gamer, rhumba, harm

apoplectic


----------



## dotty999

poetic, lactic, capitol, ectopic

forensics


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, forces, crone, noise

seasonal


----------



## cwwozniak

loses, loans, lesson, nasal

regifted


----------



## plodr

freed, grift, feet, grid

histrionic


----------



## cwwozniak

historic, tonics, torch, choir

participate


----------



## plodr

price, carpet, trap, tripe

ingratiate


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrate, gainer, retain, granite

hesitance


----------



## Gr3iz

chasten, thence, seance, entices

caffeinated


----------



## cwwozniak

fancied, detain, define, feinted 

emboldened


----------



## Gr3iz

molded, blended, olden, demon

bedazzled


----------



## cwwozniak

blaze, lazed, bleed, beaded

crosshatch


----------



## plodr

catch, roach, starch, charts

centurion


----------



## Gr3iz

neutrino, trice, cuter, recount

carolers


----------



## cwwozniak

clears, sorrel, corals, score

garlands


----------



## plodr

glands, slang, drags, salad

appearance


----------



## Gr3iz

prance, crepe, napper, recap

mistletoe


----------



## cwwozniak

moist, melts, omelets, smile

regifting 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

feint, grifting, tiger, reign

ornaments

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ornate, monster, streams, manners

fruitcake


----------



## Gr3iz

truck, craft, frack, trice

concealment


----------



## cwwozniak

mental, mantle, cement, accent

licensing


----------



## plodr

glens, sign, clings, sling

eviscerate


----------



## Gr3iz

severe, creates, retires, receive

perpetual


----------



## plodr

petal, true, pearl, leapt

licentious


----------



## Gr3iz

clients, solicit, uncoil, incest

parameters


----------



## cwwozniak

remaster, tempers, stamper, repast

unwrapping


----------



## plodr

grain, wrung, pain, napping

cynosure


----------



## cwwozniak

nosey, rouse, course, corny 

induction


----------



## Gr3iz

indict, diction, union, tunic

rhapsody


----------



## cwwozniak

shady, parody, hoards, spray

behaving


----------



## plodr

begin, haven, neigh, given

chestnut


----------



## cwwozniak

stench, shunt, tenth, tents

polishing


----------



## plodr

spin, glops, Hopi, loins

candlestick


----------



## cwwozniak

candies, cancels, stacked, dances

compacted


----------



## Gr3iz

coated, paced, decamp, moped

snowstorm


----------



## plodr

norms, towns, moons, swoons

fireplace


----------



## cwwozniak

leaper, reface, flier, pilfer

besmirching


----------



## Gr3iz

chimes, grinch, inches, birches

inconsistent


----------



## plodr

coins, scents, tints, steins

reindeer


----------



## Gr3iz

reined, diner, render, erred

sleighing


----------



## cwwozniak

single, hinges, shingle, singe

tobogganing


----------



## plodr

bang, tagging, tango, gong

pinecone


----------



## cwwozniak

piece, niece, open, pence

packaging


----------



## Gr3iz

caging, pacing, pink, knap

celebration


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaner, erection, celibate, electron 

stealthily


----------



## plodr

hasty, still, titles, heals

chimneys


----------



## dotty999

chimes, hymns, chine, shine

bloomers


----------



## Gr3iz

boomer, somber, moles, looms

schedule


----------



## plodr

clues, sled, cedes, heeds

exhausted


----------



## Gr3iz

taxes, sheet, haste, dust

whimpering


----------



## cwwozniak

priming, whiner, hiring, weigh 

thermoform


----------



## plodr

former, motor , them, hero

ethereal


----------



## Gr3iz

lather, relate, halter, three

permafrost


----------



## cwwozniak

perform, preform, stream, tampers

resuscitate


----------



## plodr

crusts, tastes, cruises, stairs

assertive


----------



## cwwozniak

steers, varies, resist, revises

raunchier


----------



## Gr3iz

chair, rerun, incher, rancher

incredible


----------



## bobc

Wow - this thread is still running!
Part, Ring, Paired, Great.

Mamma (and it IS possible).


----------



## bobc

bobc said:


> Wow - this thread is still running!
> Part, Ring, Paired, Great.
> 
> Mamma (and it IS possible).


Oops too late - missed the boat - sorry.


----------



## bobc

Cried, Rile, Brine, Dire.

To answer Gr 3iz


----------



## plodr

I need at least an 8 letter word to find words of 4 letters. Mamma doesn't work for


> 4 words of 3 or more letters


So other than maam or mama what words do you have in mind?


----------



## bobc

plodr said:


> I need at least an 8 letter word to find words of 4 letters. Mamma doesn't work for
> 
> So other than maam or mama what words do you have in mind?


Amm (UK Free Improvisation Group), Mam (Mum), Maam (Madam), Ama (Japanese Free Diver).


----------



## Gr3iz

This is getting us nowhere ...


----------



## bobc

Gr3iz said:


> This is getting us nowhere ...


OK - try Invaluable.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you!

livable, villa, unable, bevel

mothering


----------



## cwwozniak

right, reign, timer, homing

fromager


----------



## Gr3iz

forager, moaner, forger, former

overeager


----------



## dotty999

raver, grave, rover, grove

exploits


----------



## Gr3iz

exits, posit, polite, spoilt

encounters


----------



## plodr

scene, scent, scout, routes 

precocious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, soccer, copious, recoup

adversaries


----------



## plodr

series, verses, diverse, varies

resolutions


----------



## Gr3iz

lesson, unites, stoner, results

destitute


----------



## plodr

stud, suite, seed, diets

champagne


----------



## cwwozniak

manage, chap, panache, ganache 

carbonation


----------



## Gr3iz

carton, notion, tannin, baton

inducement


----------



## plodr

minted, duct, dement, muted

contrite


----------



## cwwozniak

cotter, notice, erotic, nicer

overgrown


----------



## Gr3iz

grove, wrong, regrown, owner

excommunicate


----------



## cwwozniak

commune, examine, comment, comic

repentance


----------



## plodr

repeat, prance, taper, trance

elucidate


----------



## cwwozniak

elude, clued, tailed, laced 

contents


----------



## Gr3iz

stent, sonnet, scent, scone

eradicated


----------



## cwwozniak

radiated, directed, traded, derated 

streaming


----------



## plodr

taming, grime, steaming, strange

nescient


----------



## cwwozniak

incense, intense, entices, insect

repurpose


----------



## Gr3iz

reposer, supper, prosper, uppers

realizations


----------



## cwwozniak

relations, zones, stolen, stoner

craftsmen


----------



## Gr3iz

scram, recant, feast, caster

creationism


----------



## plodr

mincers, atones, stair, cameos

irascible


----------



## Gr3iz

scribe, laser, blase, braise

indentured


----------



## plodr

turned, dried, rented, dented

ostracize


----------



## Gr3iz

craze, taser, coaster, sizer

adoration


----------



## cwwozniak

radiant, ordain, indoor, radio

preventable


----------



## Gr3iz

enabler, treble, venerable, parent

postmortem


----------



## cwwozniak

tempos, potters, poorest, protest

diagnostic


----------



## Gr3iz

stand, costing, diction, giant

discovering


----------



## plodr

scoring, diving, coders, veins

colloquial


----------



## cwwozniak

local, quail, quill, cola

stubbornly


----------



## Gr3iz

stubbly, blunt, surly, roust

deliverance


----------



## plodr

cavern, ideal, cleaner, venial

obsequious


----------



## cwwozniak

squibs, bisques, oboes, buses 

impatient


----------



## Gr3iz

paint, patent, mitten, tempt

benevolence


----------



## cwwozniak

bevel, eleven, clove, clone

tardiness


----------



## Gr3iz

drains, strain, ranted, retains

suitcases


----------



## plodr

causes, acute, suites, castes 

recondite


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, decor, recited, cinder

pronounced


----------



## cwwozniak

pounced, round, poured, produce

obedience


----------



## Gr3iz

codeine, niece, encode, bodice

heartbreak


----------



## cwwozniak

breaker, barret, breather, beaker 

contritely

Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

loiter, cotter, recoil, lottery

recalcitrant


----------



## cwwozniak

litter, clatter, rattle, entrail 

recumbent


----------



## plodr

cube, tree, number, recent

telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

hotel, pelt, lone, teen

etymological


----------



## plodr

galley, cool, melt, tile

timorous


----------



## Gr3iz

strum, motor, torus, riots

judgement


----------



## cwwozniak

nudge, nutmeg, jete, tuned

summation


----------



## Gr3iz

amount, summon, mounts, stain

subordinate


----------



## cwwozniak

boards, sardine, ruined, stained


pigments


----------



## Gr3iz

temping, spent, instep, tinge

chauvinist


----------



## cwwozniak

chains, staunch, visit, vanish

levelheaded


----------



## Gr3iz

heaved, evaded, addle, ladled

bedevilment


----------



## plodr

minted, beveled, melted, belted

prescient


----------



## cwwozniak

present, recites, recipes, scent 

reportedly


----------



## Gr3iz

deporter, portly, retry, treed

underprivileged


----------



## cwwozniak

deprived, plundered, glider, reprieved 

volumetric


----------



## Gr3iz

mover, culvert, trice, rivet

adversarial


----------



## cwwozniak

redials, varies, slider, raiders

coursework


----------



## plodr

cooks, scour, wreck, worse

virulent


----------



## Gr3iz

liver, riven, trine, until

incessant


----------



## cwwozniak

incest, since, saints, secant 

minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

cumin, sluice, muscle, nucleus

disturbance


----------



## cwwozniak

distance, turbans, brined, rusted

technophobe


----------



## plodr

botch, photon, thence, phone

malodorous


----------



## cwwozniak

amorous, modular, drums, doors

plateaued


----------



## Gr3iz

update, plead, leaped, elated

bespectacled


----------



## plodr

pleated, clasped, bleeds, pleased

profligate


----------



## cwwozniak

frigate, profile, grape, taper 

evaporator


----------



## Gr3iz

prove, torpor, repave, porter

bartender


----------



## dotty999

barter, beater, beard, berated

solemnly


----------



## cwwozniak

lemony, money, melons, omens

confectioner


----------



## Gr3iz

reconnect, infect, connector, front

malcontent


----------



## cwwozniak

tenant, camel, locate, lament

emoluments


----------



## dotty999

stolen, solemn, mules, lemons

configured


----------



## cwwozniak

confide, reducing, redoing, foreign

defending


----------



## Gr3iz

feeding. fended, dined, dinge

unwritten


----------



## cwwozniak

winter, tuner, nuttier, uniter 

unreliable


----------



## Gr3iz

rebel, unreal, baller, labeler

ignorance


----------



## plodr

cigar, ignore, range, inner

obdurate


----------



## Gr3iz

redoubt, dauber, toured, boater

prognosticate


----------



## cwwozniak

protest, agnostic, proteins, portions 

hybridization


----------



## plodr

thorn, dray, ritzy, bait

audacious


----------



## cwwozniak

audio, acids, disco, codas

gentrified


----------



## Gr3iz

fringe, dieting, grifted, tiring

envisioned


----------



## plodr

divines, doves, sieve, noise

equivocal


----------



## cwwozniak

equal, quail, alive, voice

scannable


----------



## dotty999

sable, scale, beans, bales

exploits


----------



## Gr3iz

pixels, pistol, spoilt, stole

derivation


----------



## cwwozniak

deviation, rationed, invited, tavern

pancakes


----------



## Gr3iz

speak, packs, canapes, knaps

breakfast


----------



## cwwozniak

breaks, freaks, faster, baster

scrambled


----------



## plodr

calms, beads, breads, clears

canonize


----------



## cwwozniak

canoe, canine, zone, ocean

caramels


----------



## Gr3iz

scram, calmer, laces, mescal

preponderance


----------



## HOBOcs

prepare, cornered, ocean, dropper

unpredictably


----------



## cwwozniak

untypical, redoubt, repaid, unpaid

insomniac


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, mains, conman, sonic

planetary


----------



## cwwozniak

teary, planter, replant, taper

shivering


----------



## Gr3iz

serving, hinges, singer, shrive

intemperate


----------



## cwwozniak

penetrate, timer, pattern, pirate 

defensive


----------



## plodr

veins, finds, sieve, fiends

compendium


----------



## cwwozniak

medium, impound, commend, podium

retribution


----------



## Gr3iz

bitter, rebutton, tribune, inbred

larcenous


----------



## cwwozniak

lancers, unlaces, scour, ulcers

regrouped


----------



## Gr3iz

grouper, prouder, dodger, repoured

devastation


----------



## cwwozniak

stationed, evasion, detains, tainted

recreation


----------



## Gr3iz

creator, erection, reaction, tracer

conversant


----------



## cwwozniak

convent, servant, vectors, stoner 

vanished


----------



## plodr

vanes, saved, shined, divans

tangential


----------



## cwwozniak

genial, gelatin, angle, agent

improvise


----------



## Gr3iz

promise, movers, poise, spore

credentials


----------



## dotty999

dental, crates, rentals, sacred

personable


----------



## cwwozniak

pleaser, sober, reason, baler

captivating


----------



## plodr

paint, vain, pact, gain

vituperative


----------



## dotty999

private, viper, pirate, prate

solemnity


----------



## cwwozniak

stolen, minty, stymie, lemony 

quietness


----------



## dotty999

quests, quins, tines, nests

partridge


----------



## Gr3iz

tapir, repaid, drape, grinder

exhibitionism


----------



## cwwozniak

exhibits, inhibits, moisten, sixth

resolved


----------



## Gr3iz

solder, lovers, voles, delver

intestinal


----------



## cwwozniak

latest, instant, intent, silent

parasites


----------



## plodr

praise, straps, priests, spares

constant


----------



## cwwozniak

coats, coast, toast, canons

echoing


----------



## Gr3iz

hinge, niche, hoeing, inch

insatiable


----------



## cwwozniak

stable, tables, abstain, sealant

reapplied


----------



## Gr3iz

rippled, pried, dapple, applier

integrity


----------



## plodr

grin, gritty, trying, tent

skeletal


----------



## cwwozniak

leeks, leaks, keels, least, 

remaining


----------



## Gr3iz

grain, naming, reaming, margin

incalculable


----------



## plodr

nail, bull, cable, balance

assemble


----------



## cwwozniak

blames, sables, slabs, slams

consumption


----------



## Gr3iz

punction, stump, scion, potion

impossible


----------



## cwwozniak

blimps, posse, simple, bless

gamblers


----------



## Gr3iz

gambrel, ambles, blames, lambs

embrionic


----------



## plodr

comb, miner, borne, brim

incessant


----------



## cwwozniak

instances, instant, steins, stains

verbiage


----------



## Gr3iz

giver, barge, verge, river

incorrigible


----------



## cwwozniak

belong, oblige, recoiling, boiling

featureless


----------



## dotty999

faster, fearless, relates, lesser

corpulence


----------



## cwwozniak

opulence, coupler, pounce, uncle

substances


----------



## plodr

beaus, scant, cubes, basses 

hinterland


----------



## Gr3iz

retail, lander, dearth, trailed

misogynous


----------



## cwwozniak

missy, mossy, mussing, mooing 

wholesale


----------



## Gr3iz

swell, shallow, whales, hallow

indictment


----------



## cwwozniak

minted, incited, timed, tinted

testimony

Good night, Mark. I think I will need to get up a little earlier and leave for work a little earlier the next three days. It's gonna be freakin' cold.


----------



## Gr3iz

monies, minty, onset, stymie

fortunate


----------



## plodr

front, toner, torte, fate

ultraviolet

Our temps and wind chills will be sub-zero too but not as bad as yours. Keep skin covered ( we have neck gaters and face masks which we wore when the temps were actual -22° F) and if you drive, put blankets in the car. Carry a spare phone battery or two.


----------



## cwwozniak

revolt, value, little, litter

repainted

Hi Liz. I have a scarf and the collar on my jacket can be lifted up and zipped up. I have a blanket and an empty gallon milk jug in the back seat. I have a car charger for the phone but may now add one of those rechargeable external battery packs that are available these days. I also carry jumper cables as well as a combination jump-starter/air-compressor.


----------



## Gr3iz

pertained, detainer, trained, pretend

perturbation


----------



## plodr

porter, bait, punt, traitor

scalloped

Today's news: in Chicago people are being held up at gun point for their coats!


----------



## Gr3iz

placed, scalped, slope, polled

insinuated 

That's why I don't listen to/watch the news. The absurdity of it all ...


----------



## cwwozniak

stained, tuned, united, untied

frostbite


----------



## plodr

first, strobe, best, robes

mufflers

Actually, it was a headline on the internet. I watch 20 min. of local news and weather - that's it.


----------



## cwwozniak

mules, ruffles, muffs, suffer 

scramble


----------



## Gr3iz

blames, cabler, scream, laces

fluoridated


----------



## cwwozniak

floured, redial, traded, detail

conspire


----------



## plodr

copiers, scorn, crops, noise

marvelous


----------



## Gr3iz

slaver, movers, louvers, amour 

franchisee


----------



## cwwozniak

ranches, fancies, chaise, search

chapters


----------



## Gr3iz

peach, patches, starch, repast

performance


----------



## cwwozniak

romance, reform, compare, menace

repeated


----------



## plodr

depart, tread, parted, adept

presbyopia


----------



## Gr3iz

sappy, prosey, bippy, repays

incandescence


----------



## plodr

scene, denies, canes, incense

patronize


----------



## dotty999

patron, taper, trope, train

condition


----------



## Gr3iz

diction, coin, notion, indict

inspection


----------



## bobc

inspect, coins, spine, intone

promulgate


----------



## cwwozniak

glamour, trample, portage, outrage

concomitant

Hi, Mark and bobc.


----------



## plodr

taint, moan, cocoa, mint

incessant


----------



## cwwozniak

instances, nascent, casein, incants

shellacked


----------



## bobc

shacked, shelled, leaked, decal

trustworthy


----------



## cwwozniak

trusty, throws, stout, shout

scandalous


----------



## bobc

salad, loud, scald, sand

serendipity


----------



## cwwozniak

stipend, trendy, ripened, inspired

debunking


----------



## bobc

Too easy!
debunk, bunk, bunking, king

Agamemnon


----------



## Gr3iz

manage, among, game, memo

indecision


----------



## bobc

dice, scion, decision, incised

Diomedes


----------



## plodr

deems, eddies, modes, deeds

amicable


----------



## cwwozniak

amiable, camel, climb, blame

secretion


----------



## Gr3iz

erections, crest, resection, tiers

inconceivable


----------



## cwwozniak

conceive, conceal, viable, convincible

improvision


----------



## bobc

provision, vision, visor, prison

Aristotle


----------



## Gr3iz

rattles, stoat, artist, toaster

barnstormer


----------



## bobc

stream, strobe, torments, tremors

genuflection


----------



## cwwozniak

genuine, inflect, election, legion

obliging


----------



## Gr3iz

ogling, boiling, goblin, loin

ostentatious


----------



## bobc

status, station, stent, onset

Nebuchadnezzar


----------



## Gr3iz

razzed, breached, branched, under

choreographed


----------



## cwwozniak

recharged, poached, cheaper, charred

premeditated


----------



## plodr

mediated, tampered, tempered, meted

accolade


----------



## cwwozniak

laced, decal, codec, load

neophytes


----------



## bobc

phone, python, phyton, types

Mithridates


----------



## Gr3iz

smatter, tirades, dither, stride

ferocious


----------



## bobc

force, curse, rice, source

Ulysses


----------



## cwwozniak

yule, uses, sues, lyes

comparator


----------



## plodr

comport, camp, tramp, troop

bellicose


----------



## cwwozniak

bells, close, slice, collies

variance


----------



## Gr3iz

crave, raven, arcane, vein

hospitality


----------



## cwwozniak

hostility, pasty, tipsy, pilots

courageous


----------



## plodr

graces, rugs, cogs, score

demonstrative


----------



## bobc

demons, demonstrate, invade, strive

Napoleon


----------



## cwwozniak

plane, panel, paeon, paean

profiterole


----------



## RT

profit, filter, role, profile

concatenate


----------



## cwwozniak

contact, connect, canteen, annotate

defenders


----------



## Gr3iz

feeders, sender, redden, defense

extrapolation


----------



## plodr

elation, export, pointer, troop

disparate


----------



## Gr3iz

parades, traipse, repair, drapes

pyrotechnics


----------



## plodr

etch, osprey, spiny, types 

manifold


----------



## Gr3iz

film, mold, land, main

beautification


----------



## cwwozniak

beautician, fiction, citation, infatuate

depository


----------



## GrinHulk

deposit, story, poser

attachment


----------



## cwwozniak

attache, anthem, chant, teach

stenciled

Welcome to the Make Four Words game, GrinHulk. The rules call for making four words, not three. They need to be 3 or more letters long.


----------



## plodr

dense, tiled, cedes, sleet

melancholy


----------



## cwwozniak

lemony, honey, cleanly, namely

replaceable


----------



## Gr3iz

capable, parable, recable, beeper

inscrutable


----------



## bobc

unstable, unblest, trains, ablest

Archimedes


----------



## cwwozniak

marches, chimes, charmed, screamed

valiantly


----------



## bobc

valiant, naval, lava, avail

Persephone


----------



## cwwozniak

phones, hoppers, shopper, person

resettable


----------



## bobc

stable, breast, stealer, laser

cwwozniak


----------



## GrinHulk

icon, akin, cow, know

petrified



cwwozniak said:


> attache, anthem, chant, teach
> 
> stenciled
> 
> Welcome to the Make Four Words game, GrinHulk. The rules call for making four words, not three. They need to be 3 or more letters long.


Oops, my bad! Hope I got it right this time.


----------



## plodr

fried, tried, freed, pried

gourmand


----------



## cwwozniak

ground, mango, around, gourd 

gastropub


----------



## Gr3iz

strop, grasp, gusto, burst 

invaluable


----------



## cwwozniak

viable, value, liven, balun 

darkened


----------



## plodr

drank, knead, kneed, dread

amorphous


----------



## cwwozniak

amorous, morphs, sharp, ramps

polysilicon


----------



## bobc

scion, polis, loops, spoil

Vancouver


----------



## plodr

cover, coven, cure, acorn

churlish


----------



## cwwozniak

hurls, curls, crush, hush

treacherous


----------



## bobc

teacher, cheater, tracer, shout

dyspepsia


----------



## cwwozniak

daisy, passed, sapped, sipped

innuendos


----------



## plodr

sound, dines, needs, sinned

congruent


----------



## cwwozniak

grout, gunner, counter, goner 

paralleled


----------



## bobc

plead, rapelled, drape, allele

Confucius


----------



## cwwozniak

focus, fusion, scion, cousin

resentful


----------



## Gr3iz

fluent, refuel, steer, nurse

deliverable


----------



## bobc

deliver, liver, verbal, able

propagate


----------



## plodr

grate, pager, troop, port

surreptitious


----------



## Gr3iz

usurper, pious, stripes, tissue

acknowledge


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaned, clowned, glanced, wedlock

occlusion

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, lions, uncoil, soul

trademark


----------



## bobc

trade, mark, dream, market

lollipop


----------



## Gr3iz

poop, plop, poll, pill

antecedent


----------



## bobc

decent, cede, dance, dent

Mercedes


----------



## plodr

redeems, seder, reeds, recedes 

potentate


----------



## bobc

potent, tent, pent, pant

dictator


----------



## cwwozniak

ratio, cardio, acrid, actor

recording


----------



## Gr3iz

ordering, decor, coding, grinder

anesthetic


----------



## cwwozniak

cheats, chasten, nicest, teaches

unbearable


----------



## Gr3iz

unable, bauble, lubber, rubble

pathologist


----------



## bobc

path, gist, apologist, lisp

procurator


----------



## cwwozniak

proctor, raptor, corrupt, uproar

percolate


----------



## plodr

clear, cleat, parole, pearl

stalwart


----------



## dotty999

start, warts, straw, tarts

subjects


----------



## Gr3iz

jests, busts, cube, stub

demolition


----------



## bobc

doom, mood, loom, tool

apostrophe


----------



## cwwozniak

stopper, photos, phaser, prophets

guillemets


----------



## plodr

gulls, smile, glues, still

ensconced


----------



## cwwozniak

encodes, condense, scone, scene

heraldic

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

leach, child, relic, alder

ensconced


----------



## cwwozniak

encodes, nodes, needs, dense

elevated


----------



## plodr

deal, vale, tale, teed

scalding

Hi Chuck! (a day later)


----------



## Gr3iz

dials, scaling, lading, casing

prophetic


----------



## cwwozniak

trope, chipper, pitcher, erotic

capitulation


----------



## Gr3iz

capitol, citation, caution, input

boustrophedonic


----------



## cwwozniak

trophies, hedonist, bounced, productions

manuscripts


----------



## JustJudy

scripts, trips, marts, star

unpredictable


----------



## cwwozniak

predicate, unable, duplicate, lubricate

returning

Hello, Judy! Long time, no see around here.


----------



## JustJudy

turn, ring, true, grunt

apparition

Hi Chuck! You probably thought I was ghost!


----------



## plodr

appoint, apart, train, paint

recidivate


----------



## cwwozniak

reactive, creative, deviate, evicted

lapidary


----------



## Gr3iz

plaid, dairy, laird, rapidly

hospitality


----------



## JustJudy

hospital, spotty, aptly, hoist

counterproductive


----------



## plodr

proved, printed, cutter, trivet 

sycophant


----------



## cwwozniak

antsy, chants, phony, shanty 

buttresses


----------



## dotty999

butters, tresses, rebuts, besets

cauldrons


----------



## Gr3iz

could, sound, lauds, rounds

unapologetic


----------



## cwwozniak

location, platonic, coupling, angelic

carpenters


----------



## Gr3iz

repents, specter, tracers, parents

fluently


----------



## cwwozniak

flute, unfelt, fully, fuel

salutation


----------



## plodr

slain, tails, loans, stunt

ruminate


----------



## cwwozniak

ruinate, minute, inmate, manure

posturing


----------



## plodr

posting, turns, sprig, spring

ghoulish


----------



## cwwozniak

ghouls, slough, highs, hugs

inscribed


----------



## plodr

bends, dines, binders, cinders

medieval


----------



## cwwozniak

medal, devil, veiled, media

chivalrous 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

chorus, various, loach, slouch

gesticulation


----------



## plodr

glisten, coals, gusto, elation

submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

brains, marines, bruise, numbers

parboiling


----------



## plodr

broiling, nail, plain, bling

depreciate


----------



## cwwozniak

predicate, predict, repeated, created

denigrated


----------



## Gr3iz

graded, trading, ingrate, detained

irreconcilable


----------



## cwwozniak

reliable, reconcile, concealer, clerical

attributed


----------



## plodr

debut, trait, butted, beard

meddling


----------



## Gr3iz

melding, dingle, midge, glide

impressionist


----------



## plodr

sprints, minors, stress, pointers

hyperbole


----------



## cwwozniak

holey, helper, rebel, probe

cognizant

Hi, Liz


----------



## plodr

zone, gent, coin, into

peripatetic

Enjoy the weekend Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

precipitate, precept, repeat, receipt

amplifier

Hi, Liz. Hope you enjoy your weekend as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

flier, remap, pilfer, ample

visionaries


----------



## cwwozniak

visions, varies, revision, savors

unobtainium


----------



## Gr3iz

mountain, unmount, bunion, union

excruciating


----------



## cwwozniak

exciting, accent, curate, creating

nauseating


----------



## plodr

angst, gust, gents, against

mellifluous


----------



## cwwozniak

mouse, follies, fumes, limes

epiphanies


----------



## Gr3iz

pities, happens, shape, hippies

decorative


----------



## cwwozniak

decorate, victor, recode, traced

commonality


----------



## plodr

claim, loony, minty, tool

penitent


----------



## cwwozniak

intent, inept, petite, tint

nitrogen


----------



## Gr3iz

niter, noting, ignore, tiger

rebellious


----------



## cwwozniak

libelous, relies, seller, lousier 

conceitful


----------



## plodr

fuel, conflict, foul, clout

untenable


----------



## cwwozniak

tuneable, tunnel, unable, bleat 

transient


----------



## Gr3iz

stent, tanner, insert, ranter

procurement


----------



## plodr

mount, peer, count, trumps (non-political, has to do with cards)

machinate


----------



## dotty999

chine, machine, chain, chime

confusion


----------



## cwwozniak

unions, unison, focus, onions

chambered


----------



## Gr3iz

beached, charmed, heard, marched

dictatorship


----------



## RT

ship, short, castor, attic

democracy


----------



## cwwozniak

comedy, dreamy, creamy, roamed

socialist 

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

colts, lists, sails, talc

abilities


----------



## cwwozniak

stable, tables, blites, basil

redaction


----------



## Gr3iz

reaction, trained, detain, cretin

jettisoned


----------



## cwwozniak

joined, joints, jetted, tensed

contemptuous


----------



## plodr

mutts, stop, scent, scoop

conflate


----------



## cwwozniak

lance, clone, locate, float

patrolling


----------



## dotty999

polling, parting, trolling, galling

conditional


----------



## cwwozniak

action, lotion, diction, coolant 

inventiveness


----------



## Gr3iz

seventies, invites, sieve, tenses

intoxicants


----------



## plodr

taxis, coins, stain, constant

misogynist


----------



## Gr3iz

misty, stingy, stony, moist

adventurous


----------



## plodr

averts, dents, sour, strode

manganese


----------



## dotty999

manse, manes, games, names

editorial


----------



## cwwozniak

tailored, trailed, dialer, detail

frustration


----------



## dotty999

rations, station, fonts, start

assaulted


----------



## cwwozniak

salted, lusted, adults, slated

conserve


----------



## plodr

verse, nerves, scone, scorn

triangle


----------



## cwwozniak

triage, relating, tangle, tingle, 

pulsate


----------



## dotty999

slate, spate, plates, upset

postern


----------



## cwwozniak

repost, person, stoner, opens

adhesion


----------



## Gr3iz

shined, hands, shade, dines

conclusive


----------



## dotty999

clues, concise, councils, elusion

spangles


----------



## plodr

glass, gels, snags, lapses

snowboard


----------



## cwwozniak

boards, sworn, broods, sword

invertebrae


----------



## plodr

revere, retain, tribe, brant

apocryphal


----------



## cwwozniak

apply, happy, choppy, choral

cornstarch


----------



## dotty999

torch, charts, short, catch

promotion


----------



## cwwozniak

potion, print, motor, import

tarnishing


----------



## dotty999

ranting, things, shirt, rashing

brandished


----------



## cwwozniak

brandied, branded, banished, radish

eclipsing


----------



## plodr

sling, spine, spice, lisp 

circumspect

Happy pi day everyone!


----------



## cwwozniak

spectrum, priest, muster, spruce

tastefully

And a happy *π* day to you, Liz


----------



## dotty999

faulty, fatty, sully, state

underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

wearer, reward, endear, dune

appreciable


----------



## cwwozniak

apple, clipper, clapper, labeler

repentant


----------



## plodr

neater, part, tent, pant

sartorial


----------



## cwwozniak

tailors, sailor, trials, ratios 

environment


----------



## dotty999

event, mentor, mention, riven

sumptuous


----------



## Gr3iz

spout, tumps, soups, stump

stalactite


----------



## plodr

stale, title, scale, laces

maniacal


----------



## cwwozniak

manic, manila, claim, animal

monarchy


----------



## dotty999

march, charm, moany, nacho

strength


----------



## cwwozniak

gents, rents, tenths, stern

plentiful


----------



## plodr

fuel, pint, flint, tulip

repellent


----------



## dotty999

repent, teller, relent, repel

stumbled


----------



## Gr3iz

bustle, lusted, debuts, stud

recreational


----------



## Shellae

react, natal, lion, tonal

articulation


----------



## cwwozniak

traction, citation, tutorial, auction

asymptote


----------



## dotty999

potty, mates, matte, pasty

floribunda


----------



## cwwozniak

abound, flour, final, forbid

fortissimo


----------



## plodr

moist, firms, storms, sifts

ordinance


----------



## Gr3iz

dancer, reordain, canner, drain

dejection


----------



## cwwozniak

injected, jointed, cited, decent

enlightened


----------



## dotty999

delight, glinted, lighted, genteel

commercial


----------



## cwwozniak

comical, reclaim, clamor, memorial

nitrated


----------



## plodr

tried, trade, ranted, train

gigantic


----------



## cwwozniak

giant, acting, aging, icing

affluent


----------



## Gr3iz

flaunt, luffa, flute, fault

inconvenient


----------



## cwwozniak

convent, connive, invention, innocent 

servomotor


----------



## Gr3iz

rover, voters, tremors, strove

hygrometer


----------



## cwwozniak

rehome, regret, homey, remote

deceitful


----------



## Gr3iz

defect, field, flute, elite 

engorged


----------



## cwwozniak

egged, redone, goner, gender

breaching


----------



## plodr

beach, bring, chain, herb

conventional


----------



## cwwozniak

lotion, vocal, violent, active

abstaining


----------



## plodr

gains, against, stab, sting

protagonist


----------



## dotty999

stoop, prang, strop, grist

suspicious


----------



## cwwozniak

pious, soups, coups, cusps

tenacity


----------



## plodr

cite, natty, cent, cane

enigmatic


----------



## cwwozniak

ignite, magic, acting, magnetic

intumescent


----------



## plodr

minces, stein, minutes, stunt

perpetuity


----------



## cwwozniak

pretty, purity, putter, yuppie

enforcement


----------



## plodr

comet, form, note, tonne

masochist


----------



## cwwozniak

mascots, chasms, atomic, coasts

marinated


----------



## dotty999

marine, detain, marina, minted

postpones


----------



## cwwozniak

stones, opposes, snoops, stoops

captured


----------



## Gr3iz

react, parted, truce, crated

undefined


----------



## cwwozniak

defund, funded, finned, defied 

patriarchs


----------



## plodr

chips, starch, staph, chairs

adventure


----------



## cwwozniak

trued, denature, detune, vented

compared


----------



## dotty999

cared, ramped, camped, cored

physically


----------



## cwwozniak

chilly. clasp, chaps, pails

nucleation


----------



## plodr

clean, nation, noun, clout

conciliatory


----------



## Gr3iz

control, crayon, ration, lotion

retaliation


----------



## dotty999

relation, retail, elation, rational

directors


----------



## cwwozniak

coders, ciders, driest, stored

ascertain


----------



## plodr

strain, stance, scant, canter

exculpate


----------



## cwwozniak

except, expect, teacup, cleat 

reticulation


----------



## dotty999

cretin, ration, traction, curate

diplomatic


----------



## cwwozniak

atomic, optical, admit, italic

couriers


----------



## dotty999

scour, criers, rices, corers

skirmishes


----------



## cwwozniak

skims, smirks, hikers, kisses

nonpareils


----------



## dotty999

snail ,rains, pares, reins

conflicted


----------



## plodr

flint, code, fold, lined

diabolical


----------



## dotty999

biocidal, bacilli, ballad, libido

reputable


----------



## cwwozniak

repeat, abrupt, bleat, beater

violations


----------



## Gr3iz

violins, lotion, vision, stain

exonerated


----------



## cwwozniak

extender, detox, donate, retaxed

kneepads


----------



## plodr

keeps, dank, speed, spade

foundation


----------



## cwwozniak

donation, fountain, infant, audio

decomposing


----------



## plodr

composed, pings, moods, spoon

atmosphere


----------



## cwwozniak

metaphors, morphs, steamer, phrase

liberate


----------



## Gr3iz

tribal, rebate, libate, trail

particulars


----------



## cwwozniak

plastic, curtails, partial, culprit

sniggering


----------



## dotty999

singer, grins, ginger, singing

persecuted


----------



## cwwozniak

pestered, crusted, erupted, reduces

organisms


----------



## dotty999

mango, gains, mains, grams

testimony


----------



## plodr

money, stem, moist, stony 

ravenous


----------



## dotty999

ravens, sonar, arouse, venus

converted


----------



## cwwozniak

coveted, covered, rented, devote

enrobing


----------



## dotty999

bring, boring, robin, binger

monumental


----------



## cwwozniak

moment, tunnel, lament, lemon

congruency


----------



## plodr

young, corny, gore, gunnery 

plagiarize


----------



## cwwozniak

lazier, pager, glaze, grape

vehemently


----------



## Gr3iz

helmet, element, theme, evenly

excursion


----------



## cwwozniak

nexus, censor, cronies, senior

whispered


----------



## Gr3iz

perished, spewed, wished, desire

deliverance


----------



## cwwozniak

dancer, relieved, recleaned, reclined

squealing (first word that came to mind when I saw Mark's word )


----------



## plodr

quails, slung, slang, seal

demonstrable


----------



## cwwozniak

monster, debates, lemons, moderates

evaporative


----------



## Gr3iz

votive, evaporate, repeat, paver

admonished


----------



## cwwozniak

demons, dished, mashed, shined

mentality


----------



## plodr

title, mantle, meany, talent

expeditious


----------



## Gr3iz

duties, pious, exits, pities

prioritized


----------



## dotty999

prized, depot, rioted, tripe

preambled


----------



## plodr

blamed, ramp, bleed, drape

ostentatious


----------



## dotty999

stents, tenses, status, setts

copulate


----------



## Gr3iz

locate, couple, plate, taupe

incoherent


----------



## cwwozniak

inherent, recent, intone, entrench

columnated


----------



## plodr

cloud, meant, cult, lanced

formative


----------



## dotty999

frame, motive, fiver, tamer

executive


----------



## Gr3iz

exit, cute, evict, evite

interracial


----------



## plodr

clear, lint, train, learn

epicurean


----------



## Gr3iz

prince, pure, nape, crane

recidivism


----------



## plodr

divers, vices, dimes, drives 

cerebral


----------



## cwwozniak

cereal, barrel, clearer, relabel

senator


----------



## Gr3iz

stoner, toners, roast, orates

pulverized


----------



## cwwozniak

prized, lured, derive, prude

motorization


----------



## plodr

train, zoom, roam, rant

pernicious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, sniper, copier, spicier

repetitive


----------



## plodr

trip, tripe, viper, trite

bifurcate


----------



## cwwozniak

curate, fiber, fabric, brace

bimetallic


----------



## dotty999

metal, itallic, ballet, climb

revulsion


----------



## Gr3iz

velour, version, silver, livers

recapitulate


----------



## cwwozniak

replicate, capture, capital, lactate, 

cultured


----------



## Gr3iz

reduct, truce, ulcer, cruel

ensorceled


----------



## cwwozniak

scored, slender, records, loners 

sentience


----------



## plodr

stein, sentence, scene, teens

frenetic


----------



## cwwozniak

refine, finer, recent, enticer 

conducive


----------



## Gr3iz

voiced, codice, dunce, novice

avitaminosis


----------



## cwwozniak

aviation, stamina, mission, visions

lacerated


----------



## dotty999

reacted, created, laced, carted

broomstick


----------



## cwwozniak

bricks, motors, mistook, robots

moderately


----------



## plodr

model, dearly, tamer, tread

vociferous


----------



## Gr3iz

focus, scour, voices, covers

surfactant


----------



## cwwozniak

rattan, facts, taunts, crafts

targeted


----------



## dotty999

grated, ratted, tread, raged


bothered


----------



## plodr

horde, broth, breed, bored

perspicacious


----------



## dotty999

spacious, spaces, praises, purses

fastidious


----------



## cwwozniak

studios, audios, foists, audits

bargains


----------



## RT

brains, grains, rains, grabs

experimental


----------



## dotty999

menial, parent, expire, tripe

graduation


----------



## cwwozniak

grout, drain, aground, rotund 

envelopes


----------



## dotty999

elopes, levels, veils, sloven

confection


----------



## cwwozniak

connect, confine, infect, notice

chairwoman


----------



## plodr

choir, worm, charm, chain

palmetto


----------



## cwwozniak

maple, metal, motel, tempo

stingray


----------



## plodr

grains, artsy, grants, nasty

mendacious


----------



## RT

men, scion, used, admin

velocipede


----------



## cwwozniak

develop, voiced, delve, copied 

infringement


----------



## plodr

timer, inning, finger, grime

rapacious


----------



## cwwozniak

scour, capris, crisp, pairs

satisfied


----------



## Gr3iz

fasted, tastes, staid, fisted

sleepwalking


----------



## plodr

swelling, pealing, speaking, spelling

resentment


----------



## Gr3iz

street, tenement, meters, tenser

breakthrough


----------



## plodr

beak, tougher, route, huge

penurious


----------



## Gr3iz

ruinous, spurn, unripe, prunes

exemplary


----------



## plodr

example, year, pearly, ampere

loquacious


----------



## cwwozniak

quails, social, usual, cola

propulsive


----------



## Gr3iz

supple, proves, pupils, sliver

equatorial


----------



## plodr

quart, quirt, retail, orate

chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

leach, locate, cheat, cocoa

nougats


----------



## plodr

snout, stag, gnus, angst

reciprocity


----------



## cwwozniak

priority, pricier, correct, report

shameless


----------



## Gr3iz

measles, smashes, leashes, hassles

delightful


----------



## plodr

duel, flight, eight, filed

nefarious


----------



## cwwozniak

arouse, arisen, fours, nears

bowdlerize


----------



## Gr3iz

bowler, dozier, wilder, blower

incinerator


----------



## cwwozniak

corner, trainer, container, entrain 

chancellor


----------



## Gr3iz

cancel, cellar, reach, hello

intellectual


----------



## cwwozniak

tentacle, lettuce, entitle, lancet

satchels


----------



## plodr

chests, cheats, least, clashes

stouthearted


----------



## cwwozniak

theatres, shouted, routed, reheats

quagmire


----------



## Gr3iz

gamer, image, quire, mirage

intrusive


----------



## cwwozniak

tuners, invites, unrest, invest

outpatient


----------



## Gr3iz

taunt, patent, point, input

gratitude


----------



## plodr

grated, diet, duet, trued

indignant


----------



## cwwozniak

giant, dating, dining, tanning

compaction


----------



## plodr

cocoa, paint, moon, point

maintenance


----------



## cwwozniak

ancient, antenna, cement, animate 

restricted


----------



## dotty999

directs, setter, trees, treads

constabulary


----------



## Gr3iz

counts, truly, stary, about

vestigial


----------



## plodr

gives, stale, vitals, steal

mystical


----------



## Gr3iz

stimy, tails, claim, mastic

eviscerated


----------



## cwwozniak

revised, strive, scared, devices

equations


----------



## plodr

quiets, noise, quaint, squint

fortuitous


----------



## Gr3iz

fruit, first, stout, trout

incremental


----------



## cwwozniak

cremate, recital, internal, menial

incentives


----------



## Gr3iz

invents, incest, seine, entices

multivitamin 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

titanium, minimal, vault, mutant

unshielded

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

diesel, unheld, slide, dished

anguished


----------



## cwwozniak

gushed, singed, gnashed, gained

disturbing


----------



## plodr

brings, strung, drugs, grinds

antiquated


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint, attained, natted, detain

strengthen


----------



## cwwozniak

enters, tethers, greens, resent

pragmatism


----------



## Gr3iz

smart, prism, gamma, magma

hemisphere


----------



## plodr

hemp, spire, sheep, shrimp

atypical


----------



## cwwozniak

capital, aptly, plait, pail

functioning


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, unction, counting, intoning

emotionally


----------



## dotty999

mentally, mallet, namely, molten

description


----------



## Gr3iz

indescript, scripted, pitons, crisp

indeterminate


----------



## plodr

inter, dream, trim, mined

ostensible


----------



## cwwozniak

sensible, toils, boneless, tensile

striation


----------



## Gr3iz

station, ration, trains, raisin

comfortable


----------



## plodr

frame, flame, bloat, trace

euphemism


----------



## Gr3iz

sheep, spume, hemp, mesh - bonus word -- Memphis

authoritative


----------



## plodr

threat, hour, throat, thrive

ambiguous


----------



## Gr3iz

amigos, bogus, gumbo, sigma

antediluvian


----------



## dotty999

uninvited, validate, auditive, valuated

condensing


----------



## cwwozniak

consigned, encoding, singed, cosine

encroach


----------



## plodr

coach, reach, chore, near

perfumed


----------



## Gr3iz

femur, duper, feuder, defer

anatomically


----------



## cwwozniak

anatomy, atomical, action, maniacally

biologically


----------



## Gr3iz

logically, globally, locally, billy

aerobics


----------



## cwwozniak

score, bares, scribe, scour 

endurance


----------



## plodr

creed, dunce, cedar, dancer

altruism


----------



## cwwozniak

atriums, mauls, trails, trims

unselfish


----------



## Gr3iz

fuels, shine, fishes, shelf

designation


----------



## dotty999

deigns, signed, noted, design

broadcaster


----------



## cwwozniak

broadest, broasted, tracers, roadster 

appointed


----------



## plodr

painted, pond, toad, toed

laborious


----------



## dotty999

labours, slab, liars, barls

protruded


----------



## cwwozniak

perturb, prouder, router, detour

extrusion


----------



## Gr3iz

exits, nexus, sexton, tuners

intellectual


----------



## plodr

clean, entail, lettuce, title

diminutive


----------



## cwwozniak

minute, muted, invited, minted

turbulence


----------



## dotty999

brute, curb, lute, burl

fictitious


----------



## Gr3iz

scout, foist, coitus, fist

contemporary


----------



## plodr

comet, party, parrot, prone

pragmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

tramp, crimp. magic, gramp

rhetorical


----------



## cwwozniak

heroical, creator, reactor, recital

sweptback


----------



## Gr3iz

waste, basket, caste, packet

environmental


----------



## cwwozniak

elevator, ailment, interval, internal

agencies


----------



## Gr3iz

genies, scene, gains, casing

encephalogram


----------



## cwwozniak

carnage, earphone, caramel, changer

charting


----------



## plodr

train, chain, grant, chair

temporal


----------



## Gr3iz

later, prate, mortal, tamper

excruciating


----------



## plodr

cigar, exiting, exciting, truce

discretion


----------



## Gr3iz

cretin, directions, stride, noticed

featureless


----------



## cwwozniak

features, fearless, releases, tearless

advertise


----------



## plodr

diverse, saver, tides, divest 

chronicle


----------



## cwwozniak

chore, chicle, chine, chlorine 

installer


----------



## Gr3iz

retails, strain, linear, trains

apostrophe


----------



## cwwozniak

poster, phasor, shooter, hoppers

diacritical


----------



## plodr

acidic, tiara, lair, dial

sobriquet


----------



## cwwozniak

briquets, risque, sober, orbits

aperitifs


----------



## Gr3iz

sprite, refits, paster, traipse

incriminate


----------



## plodr

crime, meant, cream, trine

seneschal


----------



## Gr3iz

hassle, chess, lances, shale

incentivize


----------



## cwwozniak

incentive, invent, zinc, evict

concubines

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

coins, scone, buns, cubic

atmosphere


----------



## Gr3iz

stamper, remote, master, hampers

arrogance


----------



## cwwozniak

arrange, groaner, grace, grocer

centrifuge


----------



## plodr

finger, cuter, trice, turfing

alacrity


----------



## Gr3iz

clarity, trail, city, talc

declassified


----------



## cwwozniak

defiled, fiddles, descaled, scalded 

decisions


----------



## plodr

codes, dines, scones, coins

exacerbate


----------



## Gr3iz

exact, rebate, berate, create

radioactive


----------



## plodr

react, ratio, drive, derive

nebulous


----------



## Gr3iz

bonus, lubes, louse, bones

caricature


----------



## cwwozniak

accurate, accrue, recruit, crater 

nutritionist


----------



## Gr3iz

intuitions, institution, unionist, tutors

guesthouse


----------



## plodr

ghost, toss, huge, tough

anachronism


----------



## Gr3iz

anchor, macro, chains, ranch

specialisms


----------



## cwwozniak

specials, missiles, masses, impasses 

honorarium


----------



## Gr3iz

human, minor, moron, unarm 

secretion


----------



## plodr

screen, rinse, stone, scorn

incongruous


----------



## Gr3iz

scouring, cursing, groin, innocuous 

trustworthy


----------



## cwwozniak

trusty, worst, thrust, throws

periwinkle


----------



## plodr

wrinkle, wiper, pine, liner

esoteric


----------



## cwwozniak

erotic, store, recites, escort

rarified


----------



## Gr3iz

fried, raider, fairer, drier

escutcheon


----------



## cwwozniak

touches, stench, chosen, house

nameplate


----------



## Gr3iz

platen, temple, ample, mental

linoleum


----------



## dotty999

mule, mole, mull, lime

customary


----------



## Gr3iz

crusty, tumors, stormy, castor

unimaginable


----------



## cwwozniak

imagine, manage, bungle, gainable 

potassium


----------



## Gr3iz

possum, stamp, mists, posts

accusatory


----------



## plodr

crusty, tours, scar, tyros

incredulous


----------



## Gr3iz

sunder, could, closer, soldier

bestowed


----------



## plodr

beds, stew, bodes, weeds

panopticon ( I'm reading Philo Vance mysteries written in the early 1900's and getting all these strange words)


----------



## RT

panic, icon, optic, piano

peripatetic


----------



## plodr

price, trace, tripe, appear

quixotic


----------



## Gr3iz

toxic, quoit, cout, quit

inconsiderate


----------



## dotty999

insider, drainer, created, consider

cosmopolitan


----------



## Gr3iz

spoon, paint, location, complaint

incomprehensible


----------



## plodr

breech, slime, slope, bench 

specious


----------



## Gr3iz

spies, pious, copies, copse

coagulation


----------



## cwwozniak

lotion, location, auction, cooling 

milquetoast


----------



## Gr3iz

quilts, mottles, latest, qualms

kaleidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

docile, pickles, special, padlocks

opulency


----------



## Gr3iz

loupe, pounce, clone, only

incorporated


----------



## plodr

pointed, dancer, crated, rationed

cognitive


----------



## cwwozniak

ignite, invite, coven, given


girlfriend


----------



## Gr3iz

fringe, riding, grinder, diner

authoritative


----------



## dotty999

other, rotate, heart, author

convictions


----------



## plodr

coins, scone, visit, cost

auspicious


----------



## cwwozniak

spacious, cusps, pious, soups

distillate


----------



## dotty999

stated, listed, tilled, dilates


comedians


----------



## cwwozniak

scone, mason, dices, domains

traceability

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

battery, tribal, cable, bitty

incongruous


----------



## cwwozniak

groins, curious, cursing, snoring

definitions


----------



## Gr3iz

intend, sifted, infinite, stoned

preposterous


----------



## cwwozniak

proposes, routers, stoppers, sprouts 

interfering


----------



## plodr

tree, feign, inert, inferring 

visceral


----------



## dotty999

laces, visa, livers, rivers

construct


----------



## Gr3iz

trust, stucco, counts, trout

stereophile


----------



## dotty999

pester, stripe, pliers, sheep

wavering


----------



## Gr3iz

waiver, waving, graven, wring

spectacular


----------



## cwwozniak

spectral, secular, crates, traces

metabolize


----------



## plodr

blame, blitz, metal, bloat

persiflage


----------



## cwwozniak

pliers, griefs, pagers, regales 

mockingly


----------



## Gr3iz

cloying, kingly, milky, locking

reimbursement


----------



## cwwozniak

remembers, numbers, reunites, retires

upscaled


----------



## plodr

scalped, plus, spade, duels

masterful


----------



## cwwozniak

faster, muster, luster, lamest

obstinant


----------



## Gr3iz

taints. instant, baton, saint

calculable


----------



## plodr

cube, club, bale, cable

coherent


----------



## dotty999

cheer, heron, chore, there

conclusion


----------



## Gr3iz

colonic, scion, unison, locus

perversion


----------



## cwwozniak

person, revise, server, prisoner

fetishism


----------



## Gr3iz

shift, misfit, fishes, theism

steakhouse


----------



## plodr

skeet, sheet, shout, stash

locksmith


----------



## dotty999

licks, slick, smock, mock

splashing


----------



## Gr3iz

lapsing, phasing, glans, slashing

gravitational


----------



## cwwozniak

rational, rotating, vagrant, original

principality


----------



## Gr3iz

paltry, crappy, trail, trippily 

biosphere


----------



## cwwozniak

biosphere
bishop, heroes, probes, beers

motorcade


----------



## Gr3iz

rooted, coder, tread, mated

indistinguishable


----------



## cwwozniak

budgets, aligns, thinnest, buildings

regional


----------



## Gr3iz

groin, longer, alone, regain

replacement


----------



## dotty999

cement, mental, prate, recent

carnations


----------



## plodr

castor, rations, irons, scorn

scintilla


----------



## cwwozniak

install, instill, calls. saint

beignets


----------



## Gr3iz

binges, sting, inset, siege

menacing


----------



## plodr

mince, gain, image, meaning

panegyric


----------



## Gr3iz

rangy, cringe, gripe, angry

dyspeptic


----------



## cwwozniak

septic, spicey, spiced, spied

hydrophobic


----------



## Gr3iz

choir, droopy, pooch, broody

restriction


----------



## cwwozniak

stiction, inciters, rotten, noise

limitless


----------



## Gr3iz

stimies, missile, sillies, times

advantageous


----------



## cwwozniak

advantages, devout, staged, adages 

receipts


----------



## plodr

priest, prices, steep, spire

desultory


----------



## dotty999

story, lutes, dusty, sultry

escapism


----------



## Gr3iz

spices, capes, scamps, mice

fiduciaries


----------



## cwwozniak

farces, dices, cruised, surfed

triplicate


----------



## plodr

triple, tape, price, litter

desultory


----------



## cwwozniak

sultry, destroy, lousy, douse

captioning


----------



## Gr3iz

piton, taping, canton, giant

maddening


----------



## cwwozniak

maiden, demanding, dinged, gamed 

thundered


----------



## plodr

hunted, hundred, three, deed

photograph


----------



## cwwozniak

troop, goat, harp, prop

negatives


----------



## dotty999

given, negates, vestage, natives

production


----------



## cwwozniak

induct, proud, droop, portion

teaching


----------



## Gr3iz

cheating, change, thing, acting

originality


----------



## cwwozniak

agility, gantry, trilogy, rioting

transpire


----------



## plodr

praise, pants, traipse, spent

gregarious


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar, riggers, grouse, arouse 

thermal


----------



## Gr3iz

realm, lather, earth, metal

retrospect


----------



## plodr

crops, street, sport, respect

capricious


----------



## Gr3iz

capris, succor, pious, coups

lexicographical


----------



## cwwozniak

axial, poacher, epilog, caliper

connotation


----------



## Gr3iz

contain, notion, cotton, nation

typographic


----------



## cwwozniak

tragic, hoppy, trippy, atrophy 

reuniting


----------



## Gr3iz

tuner, grunt, tiring, renting

reprehensible


----------



## plodr

sheen, piers, beers, helpers

dogmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

magic, atomic, coda, toga

artistically


----------



## plodr

city, liars, stray, trails

ephemeral


----------



## Gr3iz

hamper, pearl, leper, repeal

bicentennial


----------



## plodr

clean, lint, cable, bleat

plethora


----------



## Gr3iz

pleat, parole, holer, lather

temptation


----------



## cwwozniak

attempt, potent, inmate, impotent

exclusion


----------



## dotty999

elusion, lions, loins, noise

conflicted


----------



## plodr

flint, code, faced, facet

petulant


----------



## dotty999

plant, petal, tape, taunt

televised


----------



## Gr3iz

devise, svelte, levies, tiled

liabilities


----------



## plodr

blast, still, stale, labels

mercurial


----------



## dotty999

mural, cream, recur, marl

remnants


----------



## cwwozniak

manners, tanners, master, steam

repartees

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

prates, trees, pares,spares

overgrown

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

regrown, owner, govern, groove

understand


----------



## Gr3iz

strand, tundra, udders, daunted

exacerbated


----------



## plodr

exact, bread, taxed, creed

autonomous


----------



## cwwozniak

autumn, amounts, mason, aunts

interconnect


----------



## dotty999

cornet, intern, trice, tenet

fascinated


----------



## cwwozniak

fasted, nicest, stained, decants

shoveling 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hovels, sling, loving, gloves

parasites

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

praise, priests, stripes, traipse 

forsythia


----------



## cwwozniak

forth, frosty, faiths, ratios

sunflower


----------



## plodr

flour, sewn, worsen, flues

exhortation


----------



## dotty999

ration, rotation, notate, otter

collection


----------



## cwwozniak

collet, lotion, notice, colon 

cataloged


----------



## Gr3iz

caged, decal, gated, located

interrogated


----------



## cwwozniak

integrated, traitor, interred, greater 

questioned


----------



## Gr3iz

squid, detune, inquest, stoned

palindrome


----------



## cwwozniak

impaled, implode, mandril, romaine 

calendering


----------



## plodr

grind, lance, gleaned, linear

feckless


----------



## Gr3iz

flecks, feces, selfs, leeks

comediennes


----------



## plodr

comedies, dines, minced, codes

sanguine


----------



## dotty999

singe, gains, snug, snag

possible


----------



## Gr3iz

bliss, spoils, loses, poise

interaction


----------



## plodr

creation, traction, train, crone

anecdotal


----------



## Gr3iz

candle, acted, decant, located

decimated


----------



## dotty999

decide, dated, tamed, cadet


stupified


----------



## plodr

pies, duets, sifted, stupid

extemporaneous


----------



## Gr3iz

promote, sprout, taxers, pretense

choreograph


----------



## plodr

echo, grape, cooper, preach

synergism


----------



## Gr3iz

messing, misery, grimy, remiss

abbreviation


----------



## cwwozniak

abbreviation

variation, vibration, vibrant, aviation

mascarpone


----------



## plodr

cramps, corpse, scrape, campers

violence


----------



## Gr3iz

voice, clone, coven, niece

exclusivity


----------



## cwwozniak

sixty, sexy, clevis, cutesy

elicited


----------



## plodr

cede, diet, tied, iced

prolific


----------



## cwwozniak

frolic, flop, folic, clip

granularity


----------



## Gr3iz

angular, grainy, ritual, train

indescribable


----------



## cwwozniak

describe, inscribe, slander, incredible 

underlying


----------



## plodr

dinner, lunged, ugly, glide

information


----------



## cwwozniak

informant, infant, motion, monitor

periphery


----------



## plodr

hippy, ripper, heir, hyper

precipitous


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, pictures, tropics, recoups

undermine


----------



## Gr3iz

ermine, minder, remind, ruined

strategically


----------



## plodr

stray, grills, scale, tactile 

systemic


----------



## Gr3iz

mystic, misty, messy, smite

toothache


----------



## plodr

cheat, hoot, tech, teach

supercillious


----------



## cwwozniak

perilous, precious, luscious, closeups

impression


----------



## plodr

prose, mess, pines, irons

truculent


----------



## cwwozniak

truce, clutter, uncle, turtle

voracious


----------



## Gr3iz

savior, visor, scour, savor

beknighted


----------



## cwwozniak

benighted, hiked, hinged, behind

miniature


----------



## plodr

minute, remain, timer, train

benevolent


----------



## cwwozniak

bevel, eleven, bonnet, event

emigrate


----------



## dotty999

emir, great, grime, irate

condense


----------



## cwwozniak

conned, encodes, second, cones

evaporate


----------



## Gr3iz

repave, trove, prate, vapor

inscrutability


----------



## cwwozniak

inscrutably, instability, incurability, lubricant

unconscious


----------



## plodr

cuss, coins, nouns, scions

pervasive


----------



## Gr3iz

evasive, sieve, praise, vipers

conditioner


----------



## plodr

condone, trend, edition, condor

acrimonious


----------



## cwwozniak

cranium, ominous, amorous, crimson

colorant


----------



## plodr

cool, loan, cart, tool

intrepid


----------



## cwwozniak

pried, tried, printed, tinder

explorers


----------



## RT

elope, sex, slop, poles

voyagers


----------



## plodr

gravy, savory, years, groves

precarious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, capers, spacer, repairs

incontrovertible


----------



## plodr

clover, invert, tribe, control

vexacious


----------



## plodr

I spelled my word wrong.
It should be vexa*t*ious !

Hard to find four words with what I typed.


----------



## Gr3iz

stove, taxis, exacts, suite

overzealous


----------



## cwwozniak

sleaze, lovers, values, resolve

rumination


----------



## Gr3iz

munition, ration, tumor, nitro 

instrumentation


----------



## plodr

strait, minute, storm, station

deciduous


----------



## Gr3iz

codes, doused, sided, dues

instantaneous


----------



## nicholas22

stunt, instant, tan, neat

nomenclature


----------



## Gr3iz

relent, unreal, mature, locate

propensity


----------



## cwwozniak

stripe, stopper, yippy, pointer

scintillating


----------



## plodr

sting, calls, clans, gains

paradigm


----------



## cwwozniak

diagram, drama, airgap, rapid

conceptual


----------



## Gr3iz

toupe, petal, uncle, count

schizophrenic


----------



## cwwozniak

chronic, choices, conspire, cozier 

encroaches


----------



## Gr3iz

creches, reaches, search, snore

relinquished


----------



## cwwozniak

relished, squid, relined, shield 

appetizing


----------



## plodr

zapping, tapping, pent, paint

vernacular


----------



## Gr3iz

calve, curve, clean, learn

appropriation


----------



## cwwozniak

apparition, proration, appoint, airport

bitterness


----------



## plodr

beets, bites, reins, nests

accoutrement


----------



## Gr3iz

counter, account, mentor, recount

appreciation


----------



## cwwozniak

apparition, protein, captain, caption

debentures


----------



## plodr

dentures, bested, beets, endures

pervicacious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, vicarious, capricious, copiers

revitalize


----------



## plodr

Ritz, liver, later, viral 

decipher


----------



## Gr3iz

creep, pride, hired, rehide

aspirations


----------



## dotty999

aspirins, stairs, rations, pastas

trombone


----------



## Gr3iz

robot, boron, motor, toner

grassroots


----------



## plodr

gross, roast, togas, soars

thagomizer (got this from a blurb on dinosaurs)


----------



## Gr3iz

gizmo, great, miter, heart

insufficient


----------



## plodr

scuff, stiff, scent, infuse 

lactose


----------



## cwwozniak

closet, locates, castle, least

unbalanced


----------



## Gr3iz

balun, bland, cabled, dance

unapologetic


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle, locating, platonic, caption

thickener


----------



## plodr

cheek, inter, retch, thinker

broadloom


----------



## cwwozniak

bloom, brood, moral, labor

tapestry


----------



## Gr3iz

stray, pastry, ratty, tapers

aeronautical


----------



## cwwozniak

recant, counter, creation, auction

hovercraft


----------



## plodr

heart, cover, forth, charter

antithesis


----------



## cwwozniak

steins, shines, hastens, thinest

brutality


----------



## Gr3iz

bruit, bratty, truly, tautly

antidepressant


----------



## cwwozniak

pedestrians, attained, pretends, repentant

moistener


----------



## Gr3iz

stoner, mister, remit, tenors

tournament


----------



## cwwozniak

torment, ornament, mutter, remnant

palmistry


----------



## plodr

stray, limps, stair, lamps

hurricane


----------



## cwwozniak

rancher, raunchier, churner, enrich

refueling


----------



## Gr3iz

fling, linger, furling, feeling

buccaneering


----------



## dotty999

cringe,bring, caring, canning

superlative


----------



## Gr3iz

values, satire, prelate, repeats

protection


----------



## cwwozniak

protein, copier, rotten, pointer

forfeiture


----------



## Gr3iz

toffee, fruit, retire, offer

inspections


----------



## plodr

coins, points, scents, spinets

gratuitous


----------



## cwwozniak

grouts, ratios, artist, tourist

earmarked


----------



## Gr3iz

remarked, demark, marker, dreamer

exposition


----------



## plodr

next, exits, spot, posit 

litigious


----------



## Gr3iz

guilt, sigil, toils, louts

intensify


----------



## cwwozniak

finest, tennis, tinny, stein

bouillabaisse


----------



## plodr

bibs, bulbs, bias, slobs

ambivalence


----------



## cwwozniak

ambiance, imbalance, valance, animal

lambasting


----------



## Gr3iz

blasting, giant, ambling, slant

divestiture


----------



## plodr

visit, duster, strive, diverse

causative


----------



## cwwozniak

cause, active, caves, vacates

digression


----------



## Gr3iz

dressing, ingress, snide, designs

corkscrew


----------



## cwwozniak

escrow, scorer, workers, wrecks 

electrolytic


----------



## plodr

collect, city, creel, electric

indigenous


----------



## Gr3iz

genius, singed, inside, unsung

hypocrite


----------



## cwwozniak

hyper, choir, pitcher, erotic

stagnation


----------



## Gr3iz

station, angst, statin, attains

deregulation


----------



## cwwozniak

delegation, relegation, unaltered, gelatine

religiously


----------



## Gr3iz

grills, lousy, sillier, gulls

delightful


----------



## cwwozniak

lighted, flight, dilute, lifted

enormous


----------



## plodr

mouse, Morse, sooner, mourns

metaphor


----------



## cwwozniak

homer, tamer, tempo, mother

exploration


----------



## Gr3iz

polar, lotion, pixel, plainer

contemplation


----------



## cwwozniak

contempt, completion, action, platoon

spooling


----------



## Gr3iz

losing, spoil, poling, gloop

geriatrics


----------



## cwwozniak

erratic, tigers, craters, scarier

improved


----------



## Gr3iz

drove, prime, video, moire

periodontal


----------



## cwwozniak

painter, pointed, portioned, loopier

blistered


----------



## Gr3iz

steer, tribes, listed, deters

incontinence


----------



## plodr

neon, cent, entice, cone

analogous


----------



## Gr3iz

glans, longs, slung, along

cognizance


----------



## cwwozniak

agonize, ocean, canoeing, canine

roadside


----------



## plodr

dreads, soar, rides, radios

literary


----------



## cwwozniak

reality, trailer, retail, layer

kinescope


----------



## bobc

scope, poke, pieces, pines

soliloquy


----------



## Gr3iz

quills, you'll, silly, lousy

antiquated


----------



## cwwozniak

antique, quaint, tainted, united

rebranded


----------



## plodr

breaded, render, banded, bard

embellish


----------



## Gr3iz

shell, libel, slime, belle

extraneously


----------



## bobc

Lol Gr 3iz "you'll" - I think that is two words - "you" and "will". However - 
extra, tenous, texan, slant

spelling


----------



## cwwozniak

selling, spline, single, pines

contentions


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe the contraction makes it a single word. I don't believe the rules prohibit contractions ...

cotton, intent, sonnet, tension

glaciation


----------



## cwwozniak

action, locating, catalog, analog

sparkling


----------



## bobc

spark, sparking, king, larks

contraction


----------



## Gr3iz

contact, carton, intact, contain

complexity


----------



## bobc

complex, pity, type, exit

allegory


----------



## Gr3iz

gallery, glory, really, regally

marketing


----------



## cwwozniak

marking, great, timer, gamer

commisioned


----------



## Gr3iz

minced, demons, scone, noise

incompatible


----------



## cwwozniak

income, implant, climb, table

simulators


----------



## bobc

litmus, mulato, storm, sailor

Desdemona


----------



## cwwozniak

demons, seamed, modes, deadens

fictional


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, finial, coital, action

perirectal


----------



## cwwozniak

recital, pearl, replace, clearer

peritoneum


----------



## plodr

port, miner, mute, remote

auspices


----------



## cwwozniak

spaces, sauces, epics, pauses

omnivores


----------



## Gr3iz

snore, movers, noise, sooner

herbivores


----------



## bobc

herb, shore, river, bore

anthrax


----------



## cwwozniak

rant, tax, than, art

incisors


----------



## Gr3iz

cross, scorn, iris, coins

extrapolation


----------



## cwwozniak

exploration, alteration, exploit, potential

rampantly


----------



## plodr

lamp, party, rant, tramp

episodic


----------



## Gr3iz

spied, coped, spiced, dices

conditioning


----------



## cwwozniak

condoning, diction, inciting, donning 

ventilating


----------



## plodr

giant, venial, glean, tinting

egregious


----------



## cwwozniak

orgies, gouges, gorges, rouges, 

transferring


----------



## Gr3iz

restrain, faster, starring, infest

bewildering


----------



## plodr

glider, being, winged, blender

venality


----------



## Gr3iz

vital, levity, yental, entail

gratification


----------



## cwwozniak

traction, fiction, tracing, fraction

instance


----------



## plodr

stain, stein, scant, insane

persuade


----------



## Gr3iz

suede, super, puree, dares

encrusted


----------



## plodr

cedes, duets, needs, cruets

terebinth


----------



## Gr3iz

thine, bittern, inter, birth

intimidation


----------



## plodr

nation, maid, mind, mint 

effusive


----------



## Gr3iz

sieve, fives, fuse, vise

disintegrated


----------



## cwwozniak

granted, designed, integers, sadden

buffering


----------



## plodr

finger, bring, fungi, fringe

repugnant


----------



## Gr3iz

pungent, gaunter, gunner, auger

disparity


----------



## cwwozniak

pastry, spirit, rapids, dairy


vanities


----------



## Gr3iz

invites, stave, veins, stein

equivocate


----------



## cwwozniak

equate, voice, active, quite

denounced


----------



## plodr

need, dunce, undo, cede

eclectic


----------



## Gr3iz

elect, Celt, lice, tile

pharmaceutical


----------



## cwwozniak

parachute, emphatic, climate, circulate

incorporation


----------



## plodr

paint, point, capon, raptor 

circuitous


----------



## cwwozniak

circuits, curious, scout, scour

diaphanous


----------



## Gr3iz

sound, pains, hounds, aphids

neutralizer


----------



## cwwozniak

neuter, trailer, realize, nature

marmalade


----------



## Gr3iz

armed, madame, dermal, realm

extirpated


----------



## cwwozniak

expired, pirated, taxied, paired

constipation


----------



## plodr

poison, potions, position, captions

cathartic


----------



## cwwozniak

chart, arctic, attach, tactic

traipsing


----------



## Gr3iz

striping, trains, prints, giants

influenza


----------



## cwwozniak

funnel, inane, faze, linen

magnetic


----------



## Gr3iz

mating, giant, mantic, magic

unapologetic


----------



## plodr

clout, paint, plague, cleat

disseminate


----------



## Gr3iz

seamen, sesame, mined, inmates

earthenware


----------



## plodr

heart, warn, threw, thaw

truncate


----------



## Gr3iz

uncrate, natter, recant, taunter

unilaterally


----------



## cwwozniak

naturally, literally, reality, neutral

framework


----------



## Gr3iz

freak, mower, roamer, worker

essentially


----------



## cwwozniak

lessen, stains, styles, installs

needlessly


----------



## plodr

yeses, seeds, deny, lends

intuitive


----------



## cwwozniak

invite, untie, unite, tune

ramekins


----------



## Gr3iz

makers, snark, remains, skein

inappropriate


----------



## cwwozniak

approve, pirate, printer, pointer

behavior


----------



## Gr3iz

hiver, boater, brave, over

regurgitate


----------



## cwwozniak

greater, gutter, trigger, attire

multitexture


----------



## plodr

mixture, true, melter, trim

attenuate


----------



## Gr3iz

tenet, taunt, neat, teen

beardless


----------



## cwwozniak

seared, blades, leased, breads

disdained


----------



## Gr3iz

sanded, aided, sadden, inside

ambiguous


----------



## plodr

bios, bags, smug, gums

solicitous


----------



## Gr3iz

lotus, stool, loci, toils

onomatopoeia


----------



## cwwozniak

potion, inept, emotion, animate

extrication


----------



## Gr3iz

extraction, carton, inertia, intoxicate

partitioning


----------



## cwwozniak

pointing, rationing, painting, printing

embattlement


----------



## plodr

emblem, tablet, mantle, mental

cornucopia


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn, cairn, pica, croup

insistently


----------



## cwwozniak

listens, intensity, intents, enlists

advancing


----------



## Gr3iz

dancing, caving, vain, again

humorless


----------



## plodr

houses, loses, mouse, roses

apathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

patch, cheap, pattie, attache

scratched


----------



## cwwozniak

rachets, detach, scared, starched

tediously


----------



## Gr3iz

lousy, lusty, dotes, sidle

caretaker


----------



## plodr

cake, rack, racer, rear

temblors


----------



## Gr3iz

storm, rebolt, molter, blots

acetaminophen


----------



## cwwozniak

acetone, phenom, machine, champion

steroidal


----------



## Gr3iz

stride, loiter, darter, reloads

remonstrate


----------



## plodr

smear, smart, stone, restart

annihilate


----------



## cwwozniak

inhale, innate, entail, alien

recounted


----------



## Gr3iz

countered, detour, courted, trounced

aeronautics


----------



## cwwozniak

erotic, antics, tunics, caution

stroboscopic


----------



## Gr3iz

posit, robots, topics, cross

stereophonic


----------



## plodr

chips, sheet, irons, shine

reconnoiter


----------



## cwwozniak

reorient, intern, erection, enticer

yellowtail


----------



## Gr3iz

tallow, lowly, wallet, lilt

palindromic


----------



## cwwozniak

complain, proclaim, almond, caldron

introversion


----------



## Gr3iz

striven, intern, venison, inverts

seismographic


----------



## cwwozniak

graphics, orgasmic, semaphore, phases

continents


----------



## Gr3iz

scent, contents, intent, sonnet

regulatory


----------



## cwwozniak

regular, glory, later, gyrate

collapsable


----------



## Gr3iz

close, posable, labels, scalable

approachable


----------



## plodr

breach, copper, bleach, hopper

prognosticate


----------



## Gr3iz

protecting, station, repaints, catering

monotheistic


----------



## cwwozniak

emotions, smoothie, incomes, ethics

unverified


----------



## Gr3iz

uneven, fried, divine, feuder

accomplishment


----------



## cwwozniak

compliments, technical, cosmetic, coaches

required


----------



## Gr3iz

queried, drier, rued, erred

verisimilitude


----------



## cwwozniak

milieus, limited, servitude, delivers 

charcuterie


----------



## Gr3iz

thrice, archer, chute, haircut

worldwide


----------



## plodr

rowed, lower, riddle, wilder

attrition


----------



## Gr3iz

taint, train, ration, trait

ambivalent


----------



## cwwozniak

ambient, valiant, table, lament

vacillating


----------



## plodr

villain, tailing, calling, talc

tempestuous


----------



## Gr3iz

mousse, stomps, putout, testes

recriminations


----------



## cwwozniak

incriminates, eminations, rations, cremations 

siliconized


----------



## Gr3iz

cozens, siloed, dines, sliced

interspersed


----------



## plodr

depress, respite, spinet, inserted

dehydration


----------



## cwwozniak

rationed, drained, hydrant, thorned

debridement


----------



## Gr3iz

bidet, breed, timed, needed

disemboweled


----------



## cwwozniak

middles, mildew, bodies, dowels 

virtuosity


----------



## plodr

trust, routs, TiVo, rusty

aesthetic


----------



## Gr3iz

chaste, esthetic, itches, stitch

sophisticated


----------



## plodr

chaps, spied, posted, diets

glockenspiel


----------



## cwwozniak

locking, peeling, sleeping, enclose

vibraphone


----------



## Gr3iz

proven, bovine, ravine, haven

admirable


----------



## cwwozniak

admire, admiral, bridle, bridal, 

deportation


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, detain, pattern, report

geographic


----------



## cwwozniak

pager, poacher, chirp, gopher

logistical


----------



## Gr3iz

stoic, local, gloats, allots

drunkenness


----------



## plodr

reeds, nuked, sunken, sunder 

philtrum


----------



## cwwozniak

trump, thump, limp, tulip, 

postdated


----------



## Gr3iz

toasted, dates, oddest, spotter

reluctantly


----------



## cwwozniak

really, talent, tuner, recant 

goodnight


----------



## Gr3iz

doting, hooting, thing, goon 

afternoon


----------



## cwwozniak

afternoon
atone, toner, ornate, front

postmeridian


----------



## Gr3iz

poster, median, strain, detains

trepidation


----------



## cwwozniak

iteration, tradition, petition, pointer

tractability


----------



## plodr

trial, catty, bail, crab

adversary


----------



## Gr3iz

saver, dreary, ready, avers

meditation


----------



## plodr

Monet, noted , tamed, minted

increased


----------



## Gr3iz

sincere, screed, diners, rinsed

marketplace


----------



## plodr

ampere, tackle, clear, carpet

nocturnal


----------



## Gr3iz

count, annul, octal, tonal

achievement


----------



## cwwozniak

vehement, machine, cement, heaven

procession


----------



## plodr

press, prose, prone, coins

eccentric


----------



## Gr3iz

center, trice, entice, recent

iridescent


----------



## cwwozniak

scented, driest, decent, tries

imagining


----------



## dotty999

minging, gaming, aging, aiming,

proposals


----------



## cwwozniak

sloops, poplars, solar, props

denials


----------



## plodr

sailed, snail, lands, slide

monolithic


----------



## Gr3iz

mooch, chit, thin, hilt

haberdashery


----------



## cwwozniak

rehashed, abashed, arrays, bearers

seamstress


----------



## Gr3iz

streams, masters, tresses, reassess

headdress


----------



## plodr

seeds, deeds, rashes, shards

peccadillo


----------



## cwwozniak

coiled, collide, called, policed, 

developer


----------



## Gr3iz

plover, proved, levered, drove

consternation


----------



## cwwozniak

constant, containers, instance, nations

affirmation


----------



## dotty999

matron, affair, raffia, tiffin

concoction


----------



## cwwozniak

notion, cocoon, tonic, onion

interstitial


----------



## plodr

titles, nears, staler, linear

congratulations


----------



## cwwozniak

coagulation, castration, contagious, natural

reprimanding


----------



## Gr3iz

reminding, primer, diapering, grander

establishment


----------



## cwwozniak

stabile, mental, shambles, thimbles 

epitomization


----------



## Gr3iz

atomize, mitten, ionize, potent

refrigerator


----------



## plodr

frigate, footer, forget, greet

artichoke


----------



## Gr3iz

choker, thicker, react, other

glockenspiel


----------



## cwwozniak

locking, spelling, sleeping, enclose

heckelphone


----------



## Gr3iz

choke, ponch, cheek, heckle

telegraph


----------



## cwwozniak

pager, heater, preheat, helper

incubator


----------



## plodr

bait, count, train, bract

dromedary


----------



## Gr3iz

dreary, roamed, modder, adder

insubstantial


----------



## cwwozniak

instant, abstains, blatant, sustain 

intermingle


----------



## plodr

glint, ermine, tingle, miter

clandestine


----------



## Gr3iz

candles, tinned, detain, sliced

internecine


----------



## cwwozniak

incite, center, entice, entire

withholding


----------



## dotty999

whiting, howling, dingo, thing

scripture


----------



## cwwozniak

picture, purest, stripe, prices

nonvolatile 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

vital, tonal, lentil, toil

diatribe


----------



## cwwozniak

abide, bride, baited, tried

diversions


----------



## dotty999

visions, divers, riven, snide

protection

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, cotton, tropic, protein 

intoxicated


----------



## cwwozniak

indicate, noted, context, edition

worthiness


----------



## plodr

worst, those, stein, witness

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

curves, venous, scare, acres

recruitment


----------



## plodr

cement, true, crime, cutter

homogeneous


----------



## Gr3iz

ensue, sheen, moons, homes

cooperative


----------



## cwwozniak

cooperate, captive, reactive, erotic

aquifers


----------



## Gr3iz

squire, fares, square, fairs

unassisted


----------



## cwwozniak

assents, detains, sustained, instead

varnishing


----------



## plodr

grains, shining, vain, hangs

ignominious


----------



## cwwozniak

ominous, minions, mining, musing

mouthfeel


----------



## Gr3iz

fleet, hotel, flume, molt

circumference


----------



## plodr

infer, cure, mincer, fence

temerity


----------



## Gr3iz

merit, emery, teeny, remint

exacerbated


----------



## cwwozniak

rebated, retaxed, traced, excreted 

secretarial


----------



## Gr3iz

tracers, saltier, lariat, retailer

enthusiasm


----------



## cwwozniak

humans, mushiest, atheism, inseams

confession


----------



## plodr

scones, fines, since, soon

colloquialism


----------



## Gr3iz

squall, quails, locals, loam

antisemitism


----------



## plodr

mimes, satin, stamens, times

egalitarian


----------



## cwwozniak

genial, relating, retailing, granite

calender


----------



## Gr3iz

dancer, cleaner, lancer, endear

crustacean


----------



## plodr

curse, trances, acres, traces

bloviate


----------



## Gr3iz

violate, bleat, table, obviate 

extravagance


----------



## plodr

engrave, trance, exact, cravat

dilatory


----------



## cwwozniak

idolatry, daily, dairy, diary

cavernous


----------



## Gr3iz

ravenous, craven, uncovers, scorn

dimensionally


----------



## cwwozniak

noisily, million, ladles, landlines

accentuate


----------



## Gr3iz

acetate, actuate, tenet, cent

transformed


----------



## cwwozniak

transfer, reformats, deforms, armored

encircled


----------



## Gr3iz

recind, decline, iced, reclined

metallurgy


----------



## dotty999

mallet, taller, greatly, gullet

franchise


----------



## plodr

chiefs, fries, scare, shine

catastrophe


----------



## Gr3iz

recast, potter, shatter, taster

combination


----------



## cwwozniak

motion, bacon, inaction, contain

solemness


----------



## plodr

moles, noses, mosses, seem

rhetorical


----------



## dotty999

local, thrice, clothe, lacier

strangled


----------



## cwwozniak

strange, angles, dangles, angels

composites


----------



## plodr

costs, mist, pests, stops

transitory


----------



## cwwozniak

trains, traitors, tyrants, rations

esplanade


----------



## dotty999

planed, spade, panels, pleads

distillery


----------



## cwwozniak

dirties, silly, listed, slider 

spiritual


----------



## plodr

rust, pail, strap, purls

vicarious


----------



## cwwozniak

vicars, vicious, various, scour

flatirons


----------



## plodr

flans, flirts, lions, stair

fastidious


----------



## cwwozniak

idiots, studios, fasts, foists

contemptable


----------



## Gr3iz

potable, bottle, mental, cattle

inexcusable


----------



## cwwozniak

nexus, enable, neices, because

enumeration


----------



## plodr

nation, manner, train, true

vacillate


----------



## Gr3iz

evict, vacate, alive, calve 

suffocating


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffing, coatings, scouting, factions 

concentrate


----------



## plodr

create, concert, concern, center

tenacious


----------



## cwwozniak

section, suction, auctions, cautions 

compensate


----------



## Gr3iz

spate, compete, meant, paste

unbearable


----------



## cwwozniak

burnable, unable, enable, unreal,

instigated


----------



## Gr3iz

ingest, sainted, detains, dieting

abolitionist


----------



## plodr

blasts, toils, snail, saloon 

pleasing


----------



## cwwozniak

single, lapsing, panels, pages

malpractice


----------



## Gr3iz

trample, clamper, palace, impact

controversial


----------



## plodr

strive, clean, clones, saloon

preeminent


----------



## Gr3iz

preen, inert, minter, repent

perspicuity


----------



## cwwozniak

spicey, security, pictures, cruise

serrated


----------



## plodr

dares, dates, reset, deters 

juxtapose


----------



## Gr3iz

joust, paste, taxes, spout

anterior


----------



## cwwozniak

tenor, toner, retrain, ration

notorious


----------



## plodr

roost, tours, irons, trios

agnostic


----------



## cwwozniak

coatings, coasting, costing, actions

desistance


----------



## dotty999

stance, desist, dances, distance

persuasive


----------



## Gr3iz

passive, suave, vespers, repaves

technicalities


----------



## cwwozniak

tenacities, tentacles, teaches, clinics

blessings


----------



## plodr

bliss, signs, legs, slings

garrulous


----------



## cwwozniak

rural, solar, goals, gurus

stimulated


----------



## Gr3iz

simulated, titled, matted, amulet

international


----------



## cwwozniak

internal, rational, retain, rotate 

domestic


----------



## plodr

comets, dimes, moist, cites

innervate


----------



## Gr3iz

vintner, event, tenner, nerve

contravention


----------



## cwwozniak

convention, container, annointer, certain

collateral


----------



## plodr

collar, trace, taller, lateral

decadent


----------



## Gr3iz

canted, decant, tended, acted

irrepressible


----------



## cwwozniak

reprises, berries, peelers, beepers

imposition


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, piton, poison, stomp

treacherous


----------



## plodr

teacher, search, hours, heaters

masticate


----------



## Gr3iz

matte, caste, static, times

incorporated


----------



## cwwozniak

prorated, coordinate, decoration, deport

edification

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, canted, diction, tonic

prehistoric

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## plodr

chirps, priest, stoic, stripe

lascivious


----------



## Gr3iz

civil, lasso, vicious, salvo

palmetto


----------



## cwwozniak

petal, mottle, motel, plate

languished 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lashed, guiled, dealings, unleash

subterranean


----------



## plodr

burst, neater, tubers, beauts

hypocrite


----------



## cwwozniak

poetry, erotic, heroic, copier

spattered


----------



## Gr3iz

sprat, repeat, peters, treads

ubiquitous


----------



## Gr3iz

patter, pathos, attache, toaster

equanimity


----------



## cwwozniak

quaint, quiet, minty, amenity

blowhards


----------



## plodr

sword, howls, brawls, broad

depraved


----------



## Gr3iz

paver, dread, raved, adder

antiquated


----------



## cwwozniak

antiqued, quiet, quaint, tainted

desperate


----------



## plodr

stare, speed, pares, tapers

newsletter


----------



## cwwozniak

letters, wetter, renews, relents 

extraction


----------



## Gr3iz

intact, exact, toxic, reaction

inconsolable


----------



## cwwozniak

console, liable, bacon, social

confidant


----------



## Gr3iz

tonic, fiat, action, nation

allowances


----------



## cwwozniak

allows, lances, swollen, locals

providers


----------



## Gr3iz

vipers, spider, drover, proved

stereotypes


----------



## plodr

pretty, posters, tress, steers

perpetual


----------



## Gr3iz

lapel, petal, purple, apple

incongruity


----------



## plodr

Corgi, grunt, unity, trying

argument


----------



## cwwozniak

argue, augment, magnet, grunt

conceivable


----------



## Gr3iz

concave, viable, enclave, leaven

perturbation


----------



## cwwozniak

probate, torture, pertain, intubate 

repulsive


----------



## plodr

sieve, pulse, pries, veils

vindicate


----------



## Gr3iz

divine, vined, incited, acted

stenographic


----------



## plodr

string, preach, strong, prongs

progress


----------



## Gr3iz

gross, spores, gropes, press

magistrate


----------



## dotty999

migrates, stream, master, traits

comprised


----------



## Gr3iz

scored, crimps, mosied, records

obfuscated


----------



## dotty999

busted, fated, scabs, bated

histrionic


----------



## plodr

choirs, scorn, thorns, shirt

conceited


----------



## Gr3iz

enticed, decent, toned, cited

ensorcelled


----------



## cwwozniak

encored, enrolled, censored, resold

recessions


----------



## Gr3iz

screen, session, scissors, encores

incarceration


----------



## cwwozniak

aeration, carnation, certain, retrain 

disputed


----------



## plodr

dudes, sided, tides, stupid

superfluous


----------



## Gr3iz

flosser, sulfurous, poser, louse

tetrahedron


----------



## cwwozniak

threader, rehoned, hornet, throated 

geometry


----------



## Gr3iz

meteor, greet, emote, gory

architecture


----------



## plodr

chute, chair, charter, teacher

atrocious


----------



## Gr3iz

castor, stair, torus, roast

archetypical


----------



## cwwozniak

atypical, repatch, chapter, pitcher

concerted


----------



## plodr

cord, trend, decent, docent 

fractious


----------



## Gr3iz

fruits, crafts, roast, scout

inadequate


----------



## cwwozniak

quaint, queen, detain, equated 

contiguous


----------



## Gr3iz

counts, scouting, using, stung

paleontologist


----------



## plodr

spoon, tools, sling, stealing

austerity


----------



## cwwozniak

stature, treaty, attire, trusty

preparing


----------



## Gr3iz

rapping, gripper, repair, pager

kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

licks, spiked, decks, poked

magnificent


----------



## Gr3iz

menacing, giant, famine, incent

marginalized


----------



## dotty999

imagined, managed, lizard, grained

disregards


----------



## Gr3iz

graded, dirges, redder, sarge

protagonist


----------



## cwwozniak

prongs, rotations, portions, rotating

discernable


----------



## plodr

bleeds, rains, clears, dialers

eponymous


----------



## cwwozniak

moneys, mousey, peony, spoon

evidently


----------



## Gr3iz

evenly, lived, tilde, vented

socialized


----------



## cwwozniak

dozes, locals, ideas, sized, 

predominant


----------



## Gr3iz

domain, tanner, repaid, maiden

earthquake


----------



## cwwozniak

quart, quark, equate, heart

marathons


----------



## Gr3iz

thrones, matrons, storm, marsh

terrapins


----------



## plodr

prints, spare, priest, strap

mitigate


----------



## cwwozniak

imitate, image, emit, game

unforgotten



Gr3iz said:


> thrones


Where'd you find an "e"? LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

It was just floating around there in front of my eyes ... ;-)

forge, gutter, gunner, rotten

perplexity


----------



## cwwozniak

reexit, reply, lepper, tippy

distillation


----------



## Gr3iz

stallion, talons, dilation, instill

beneficial


----------



## cwwozniak

finial, cable, enable, clean

complicate


----------



## plodr

compile, locate, place, clamp

determinate


----------



## Gr3iz

metered, detriment, nattered, remitted

monotheistic


----------



## cwwozniak

chemist, snitch, matches, chosen

wingspan


----------



## Gr3iz

spawning, pangs, swing, gains

insignificant


----------



## cwwozniak

scanning, fainting, incanting, casting

amortize


----------



## plodr

zero, trim, tamer, raze

divergence


----------



## Gr3iz

revenge, veering, cringed, driven

repercussion


----------



## cwwozniak

recession, precise, sources, super

proportions


----------



## Gr3iz

options, poison, prison, strip

irrigation


----------



## cwwozniak

ration, rigatoni, gator, tarring

hydrate


----------



## Gr3iz

hardy, thready, dearth, rated

advantageous


----------



## plodr

stove, advent, gusto, adages 

propitious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, sport, sprout, trips

repetitious


----------



## cwwozniak

sputter, spotter, respite, repose

volatility


----------



## plodr

tail, viola, totally, oily

facetious


----------



## cwwozniak

facets, faucets, fiesta, fiasco

coalitions


----------



## Gr3iz

locations, solicit, social, actions

mistaken


----------



## dotty999

kismet, kites, stamen, intake

revision


----------



## Gr3iz

visor, version, riven, snore

captivated


----------



## plodr

acid, vapid, caveat, cited

existential


----------



## Gr3iz

latex, intent, entail, senate

protuberance


----------



## cwwozniak

bouncer, prancer, report, trounce 

refracted


----------



## Gr3iz

farted, crafter, retraced, retread

speleologist


----------



## cwwozniak

speleologist

slopiest, topsoil, gallops, isotopes


----------



## indeepcrap

Well done but er...you didn't provide the next word. You merely repeated it in your post, cw.


----------



## Gr3iz

He's got you there, Chuck! ;-)

Welcome to TSG, indeep!


----------



## cwwozniak

I know I missed giving a new word on Sunday, but I would have sworn I corrected the situation Monday afternoon.

*sleeplessness *


----------



## Gr3iz

No swearing, Chuck! You know better than that! ;-)

spleens, lessens, spells, peels

apartment


----------



## cwwozniak

pattern, tamper, matter, patent

leavening


----------



## Gr3iz

leaving, glean, avenge, evening

countenance


----------



## plodr

nuance, tonne, cent, noun

complacent


----------



## Gr3iz

compact, planet, accent, encamp

laminated


----------



## cwwozniak

lament, tamed, minted, timed

recovering


----------



## Gr3iz

grieve, ringer, corner, verger

acclimatized


----------



## plodr

adze, melt, calm, dime

personify


----------



## Gr3iz

prison, fiery, snipe, spore

researching


----------



## cwwozniak

reaching, shearing, changes, charges

scrounging


----------



## Gr3iz

coursing, rigors, scoring, ******

intercontinental


----------



## cwwozniak

container, incontinent, retinal, reticent

tangibility


----------



## plodr

tangly, bling, nail, glib

messenger


----------



## Gr3iz

greens, merges, sneer, messer 

mountainside


----------



## cwwozniak

amounted, stained, detains, dominates

glaciers


----------



## Gr3iz

sarge, graces, rails, laser

disenfranchised


----------



## cwwozniak

franchises, financed, refinishes, chased

sandpiper


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers, snapped, repaid, panders

enterprising


----------



## cwwozniak

enterprising
reprising, entering, pristine, printers

embroiled


----------



## Gr3iz

boiler, relied, delime, limbered

recruiting


----------



## plodr

reign, grunt, ricer, tiger 

expounded


----------



## Gr3iz

upended, oxen, peen, node

detoxification


----------



## cwwozniak

intoxicated, fixation, notated, fiction

gravitating


----------



## Gr3iz

grating, rattan, vagrant, again

contamination


----------



## plodr

motion, notion, canto, contain

clamorous


----------



## cwwozniak

clamors, colors, morals, murals

patentable


----------



## plodr

blatant, pleat, talent, latent

fulfillment


----------



## cwwozniak

fillet, millet, mullet, fluent

advocation


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation, avocado, coati, vocation

victimized


----------



## cwwozniak

evict, cited, timed, timid

plagiarism


----------



## Gr3iz

prism, sprig, galas, psalm

applicable


----------



## plodr

libel, place, apple, capable

imposition


----------



## cwwozniak

piston, potions, motions, points

subversive


----------



## dotty999

verses, rivers, sieves, vises

conviction


----------



## plodr

coin, TiVo, noon, into (not too good at coming up with words for this)

unprofitable


----------



## Gr3iz

brunt, futile, portable, unfit

campsites


----------



## dotty999

smites, stamps, spates, spites

grumbled


----------



## Gr3iz

burgled, mudge, luged, ruled

entrapment


----------



## dotty999

matter, patter, pattern, parent

prediction


----------



## Gr3iz

indicted, depict, direction, intoned

adventurous


----------



## cwwozniak

around, ravenous, astound, unsorted

nationalism


----------



## Gr3iz

tannis, manta, talons, limits

institutionalize


----------



## plodr

zonal, titles, navies, stout

contemplate


----------



## Gr3iz

complete, cattle, platen, latent

quarrelsome


----------



## cwwozniak

square, resume, morsel, remorse

contractural


----------



## dotty999

rural, contact, tract, carton

conventions


----------



## plodr

scoot, stove, stein, covets

indolent


----------



## Gr3iz

tiled, tinned, indent, linen

Halloween


----------



## plodr

hello, whale, wean, alone

salacious


----------



## dotty999

casuals, salsa, assail, oscula

brandished


----------



## Gr3iz

branded, shared, hinder, resand

materialist


----------



## cwwozniak

materials, matters, serial, limiters

accumulated


----------



## Gr3iz

adult, laced, muted, calmed

interpretation


----------



## cwwozniak

pretention, retainer, pattern, reiteration 

tribunal


----------



## plodr

blunt, blurt, trail, lunar

capacious


----------



## cwwozniak

coups, caps, pious, cups

prosperity


----------



## Gr3iz

property, reports, sprite, tippers

noncancerous


----------



## plodr

sooner, crooners, arouse, cocoas

predacious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, diapers, produces, scoured

ambulatory


----------



## Gr3iz

moray, trauma, balm, rumbly

symbolical


----------



## cwwozniak

cymbals, slimly, alloys, lambs

testosterone


----------



## Gr3iz

testes, stoners, retest, toners

pistachios


----------



## cwwozniak

chips, coasts, hoists, optics

bacterium


----------



## plodr

cream, timer, crumb, tribe

pejorative


----------



## Gr3iz

prove, japer, pivot, vapor

apostrophe


----------



## mithilaa

sport, port, hose, rope, soap, pore, top, post


----------



## plodr

Welcome mithilaa.
You should post 4 words only, no matter how many words you find. Try and find words of at least 4 letters.
You also need to post the word for the next player to try.

I'll continue with apostrophe.
troops, repost, shopper, sharp

sardonic


----------



## indeepcrap

Thanks for the warm welcome, Gr3iz! Glad to be part of this community. Yours, plodr, was a good one (there are over thirteen more words with five letters apart from the four below that can be found)

*sonic, rancid, drains, radon*

antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## cwwozniak

dietitians, insatiable, maintains, marinates

validation


----------



## indeepcrap

cwwozniak said:


> dietitians, insatiable, maintains, marinates
> 
> validation


Great job unpacking my word, cw!

Onto yours: *anvil, invalid, atonal, livid*

Next word: *extrinsic*


----------



## Gr3iz

exits, stein, incite, trice

tonsillitis


----------



## cwwozniak

instills, insist, slots, stilts

conscripted



indeepcrap said:


> Great job


Thank you. You gave me quite a bit to work with.


----------



## plodr

ciders, stein, poster, striped

retrospective


----------



## indeepcrap

respective, specter, store, sportive

exterminate


----------



## cwwozniak

matrix, remain, emitter, examiner 

widespread (Extra challenge: All four words are at least eight letters each)


----------



## Gr3iz

speared, readers, wipers, padders

indulgence


----------



## plodr

glued, niece, cudgel, lunged

situation


----------



## cwwozniak

station, tuitions, taunts, autos

generalities


----------



## Gr3iz

realign, leasing, sterling, grease

punctuality


----------



## plodr

plain, nail, putty, tacit

darkness


----------



## Gr3iz

darkens, snarks, danker, snares

periodicity


----------



## cwwozniak

depict, decrypt, copied, tripod

contravene


----------



## Gr3iz

convent, covenant, trace, orate

inconclusive


----------



## plodr

inclusive, coins, coils, vision

wondrous


----------



## indeepcrap

sound, drowns, sword, rounds

sarcastic


----------



## plodr

crass, stairs, stirs, stars

veracity


----------



## cwwozniak

active, variety, carve, trace

dissolving


----------



## Gr3iz

solids, gloss, loving, slings

bothersome


----------



## indeepcrap

*smother, these, mothers, homes*

Tried to make a sentence out of your word, Mark. 

*exemplification*


----------



## Gr3iz

You were close ... ;-)

pelican, example, fiction, lexicon

exactitude


----------



## cwwozniak

excited, dictate, exude, texted

unmasking


----------



## Gr3iz

musing, musking, minks, asking

communities


----------



## plodr

monies, custom, minutes, moisten

abtruse


----------



## cwwozniak

abuse, tuber, baster, buster

abrasive


----------



## Gr3iz

braves, braise, sabre, raves

discontinued


----------



## indeepcrap

*ALL VERBS*: counted, donned, conned, sinned

imposter


----------



## Gr3iz

stomper, permits, primes, moister

accentuate


----------



## indeepcrap

Sorry Mark, my brain is not working. I would put accent, but that's obvious.

Four four-letter words that start with the letter T: *taut, teat, tent, teen*.

*bestiality*


----------



## Gr3iz

You missed the obvious _taunt _and _acetate _... ;-) But, I've been there, Caleb!!

stability, battles, tables, stately

relaxation


----------



## plodr

exit, learn, toenail, tailor

labyrinth


----------



## cwwozniak

brainy, binary, thinly, tribal

discotheque


----------



## Gr3iz

quieted, south, codes, these

novelization


----------



## indeepcrap

Yeah, Mark. I saw _taunt _after I posted my reply. My bad.

In alphabetical order: lotion, nation, navel, notion

*initiative*


----------



## cwwozniak

initiate, native, invite, taint

distancing


----------



## indeepcrap

Hey Chuck! How's it going?

In descending number of letters: standing, dancing, stand, disc

*impressive*


----------



## cwwozniak

permissive, premises, emissive, empires

funicular

Hi, Caleb! I'm doing OK and hope all is well with you. Getting sleepy here. Bedtime for me, Goodnight.


----------



## Gr3iz

uncular, flur, ruin, flair

hermetically


----------



## cwwozniak

hermit, metallic, thermally, teacher

mayonnaise

Bonus points if you know the phrase containing both "hermetically" and "mayonnaise" often heard on a certain TV show.


----------



## Gr3iz

noisy, mason, anise, money

Doesn't strike a familiar, Chuck ...

rheumatological


----------



## plodr

ghoul, cellar, tailor, miller

malicious


----------



## cwwozniak

claims, social, musical, coils

intriguing



Gr3iz said:


> Doesn't strike a familiar, Chuck ...


You must not have watched a lot of late-night TV in your younger days.




You can skip to 1:00 for the phrase


----------



## Gr3iz

Those were college years. If I was up that late, it was not likely to be watching TV ... ;-)

grunting, tiring, igniting, girt

malodorous


----------



## cwwozniak

amorous, modular, doors, dorsal

olfactory


----------



## Gr3iz

crafty, float, octal, factor 

orientation


----------



## cwwozniak

oration, rotation, inner, onion

upholster


----------



## Gr3iz

shouter, pusher, reshop, sprout

tremendous


----------



## plodr

trends, mouse, demons, meters

incorrigible


----------



## Gr3iz

icing, boring, groin, relic

horticulture


----------



## plodr

chore, curl, hitter, clout 

efficacious


----------



## Gr3iz

faces, offices, scoff, ficus

pleasantries


----------



## plodr

pleases, strains, trials, plants

provenance


----------



## Gr3iz

reprove, craven, nonce, paver

sustenance


----------



## cwwozniak

canteens, stances, acuteness, suntans

nourishing


----------



## Gr3iz

shining, groins, nouns, hours

judiciously


----------



## plodr

doily, Cujo, clouds, soul

ramshackle


----------



## cwwozniak

marches, slacker, charms, clears

absolved


----------



## Gr3iz

slaved, loved, blades, voles

supplemental


----------



## plodr

plumps, plates, stamp, metals

favorite


----------



## cwwozniak

overt, irate, forte, ratio

compressible


----------



## Gr3iz

bless, compilers, boilers, mobiles

adventurous


----------



## cwwozniak

asunder, detours, drovers, resound

recourse


----------



## Gr3iz

courser, cursor, resource, scourer

advertisement


----------



## cwwozniak

adverse, advisement, divestment, reinvested 

falsified


----------



## plodr

fleas, dials, fades, leads

incendiary


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy, canned, cinder, rained

remediate


----------



## bobc

dream, date, trade, mire

Penelope


----------



## cwwozniak

peon, lone, people, peel

mechanics


----------



## bobc

manic, schema, chain, scam

cwwozniak


----------



## plodr

wink, zinc, know, wain 

gravitas


----------



## Gr3iz

gratis, grass, vistas, stair

acquiescence


----------



## cwwozniak

quinces, scone, sauce, queens

satisfactory


----------



## dotty999

story, static, farts, actors

paragraphs


----------



## plodr

gash, spar, harps, sharp

reciprocal


----------



## Gr3iz

calorie, repair, pricer, recalc

incoherence


----------



## cwwozniak

chronic, choice, icons, concern

canisters


----------



## Gr3iz

canters, trains, casters, inters

seismologic


----------



## cwwozniak

seismic, cosmos, gloom, smiles

estranged


----------



## dotty999

treads, strange, dangers, ranged

impersonal


----------



## cwwozniak

prison, lemons, impales, relamps

uninhabited


----------



## Gr3iz

united, bathed, haunted, thinned

prevaricate


----------



## cwwozniak

vacate, private, creative, repair

condensate


----------



## plodr

stand, codes, dense, tonnes 

ambivalent


----------



## Gr3iz

ambient, valiant, lambent, viable

relinquished


----------



## cwwozniak

relished, queens, sliders, liquids

venturesome


----------



## dotty999

resume, seven, events, vents

photographic


----------



## plodr

right, coat, harp, chirp

corpulent


----------



## Gr3iz

recount, poulter, clout, truce

instrumental


----------



## cwwozniak

menial, instant, ruminate, laments 

plausibility


----------



## Gr3iz

liability, built, pails, silly

archaeology


----------



## plodr

chore, reach, early, glory

pontificate


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, Pontiac, antic, topic

barricaded


----------



## cwwozniak

braided, braced, carried, abided 

resolving


----------



## plodr

solver, linger, sling, sliver,

lugubrious


----------



## cwwozniak

bogus, broils, blurs, girls

despondent


----------



## Gr3iz

sodden, tended, ponded, despot

inescapably


----------



## cwwozniak

balances, cleans, inlays, pencils

humidifier


----------



## Gr3iz

fumed, humider, firmed, fried

interactive


----------



## cwwozniak

reactive, certain, inciter, creative

overriding


----------



## plodr

ignore, driving, drover, grove

contentious


----------



## cwwozniak

contents, scion, counts, stout

preemptive


----------



## Gr3iz

primp, meter, peeve, rivet

overturned


----------



## cwwozniak

vendor, routed, devour, devout 

invertebrate


----------



## Gr3iz

vibrate, inveterate, nitrate, better

performance


----------



## cwwozniak

romance, preform, prancer, creamer

interlock


----------



## Gr3iz

locker, trickle, crinkle, relic

habituated


----------



## cwwozniak

abutted, abated, hated, bidet

bedraggled


----------



## plodr

bragged, ladder, egged, blade

excoriate


----------



## cwwozniak

exotic, erotica, exciter, create

convinced


----------



## dotty999

conned, coined, vined, covin

sprightly


----------



## Gr3iz

plight, gristly, lights, slight

multidimensional


----------



## cwwozniak

illuminated, delusional, meditation, auditions

thanksgiving


----------



## plodr

shank, vain, snag, kings

pontificate


----------



## cwwozniak

confetti, caption, petition, patient

pluralities


----------



## Gr3iz

pullets, spiritual, literal, realist

restaurant


----------



## cwwozniak

unrest, unsure, rattan, truest

downstairs


----------



## Gr3iz

wrists, straws, swords, strains

aerodynamic


----------



## plodr

minor, coder, yarn, creamy

perduring


----------



## cwwozniak

purring, pruned, grinder, griped

pulsations


----------



## Gr3iz

salons, lasso, sultan, splits

absentminded


----------



## plodr

beaded, mints, admits, steamed

peaceful


----------



## Gr3iz

culpa, place, fuel, leap

acceptance


----------



## cwwozniak

accent, pecan, peace, eaten

blazingly

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

abling, baling, lazing, billy

keyboard


----------



## cwwozniak

barked, bakery, abode, bread

mousepad


----------



## Gr3iz

paused, amused, demaps, spumed

resuscitation


----------



## cwwozniak

recitation, cessation, suctions, sections

quadrature


----------



## plodr

trued, quart, tread, aqua

taciturn


----------



## cwwozniak

attic, curtain, tract, incur

enthused


----------



## dotty999

these, dense, hunted, ensued

bothered


----------



## cwwozniak

bored, throb, breed, beret

legitimacy


----------



## plodr

climate, limit, Yale, agile 

accomodate


----------



## Gr3iz

mocca, cadet, codec, coated

perquisite


----------



## cwwozniak

quiets, respite, quieter, request

audible


----------



## plodr

dual, blade, bail, blue

voracious


----------



## cwwozniak

savior, scour, various, virus 

composure


----------



## Gr3iz

source, crops, mouser, recoup

excelsior


----------



## cwwozniak

exiles, closer, oilers, recoils

shavings


----------



## Gr3iz

savings, having, hangs, gains

infertile


----------



## cwwozniak

flier, flint, elite, entire

impotent


----------



## plodr

point, time, mote, item

magnanimous


----------



## Gr3iz

mousing, gamma, naming, magnum

exclusivity


----------



## plodr

clues, exits, lusty, visit

evocative


----------



## Gr3iz

evict, covet, votive, active

periwinkle


----------



## cwwozniak

wrinkle, pinker, liner, plink

estuaries


----------



## dotty999

stares, stars, stairs, irate

pictorials


----------



## Gr3iz

script, trials, portal, corals

strengthen


----------



## cwwozniak

street, regents, tethers, getters

submersible


----------



## Gr3iz

slumber, bumble, limbers, imburse

persistence


----------



## cwwozniak

presence, priests, pincers, inciters 

masquerade


----------



## plodr

square, dreams, drums, marauds 

perfidious


----------



## cwwozniak

perfidious
proud, fried, prides, pours

forbearance


----------



## Gr3iz

corner, reface, enforcer, bracer

incredulous


----------



## cwwozniak

sounder, cinders, cloudier, sliced

exuberated


----------



## Gr3iz

taxed, berated, debater, tuber

celestial


----------



## dotty999

stale, cells, slate, stall

breeders


----------



## cwwozniak

deer, beers, reseed, reeds

fluttering


----------



## plodr

flung, tier, glue, finer

sycophant


----------



## Gr3iz

chants, shanty, shoat, panty

philosophy


----------



## cwwozniak

sloppy, hippos, loopy, hoops

unbridled


----------



## Gr3iz

bundled, builder, Druid, riddle

quintessential


----------



## plodr

quiets, sentinels, steins, inquest 

propensity


----------



## cwwozniak

prints, snippy, pointers, trippy 

infection


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, connote, tonic, finite

irritation


----------



## cwwozniak

irritant, ration, train, taint

abandonment


----------



## Gr3iz

bonnet, mandate, donate, meant

juxtaposition


----------



## cwwozniak

potions, toxins, jinx, outpost

impacted


----------



## Gr3iz

camped, depict, mated, tepid

enrollment


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon, teller, molten, remote

impounded 

Good morning and Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## plodr

mounded, pined, mined, dumped

sentiment


----------



## Gr3iz

mittens, tenet, sentient, smitten

refreshment


----------



## cwwozniak

fresher, meters, nesters, sheen 

defective


----------



## Gr3iz

evicted, fetid, cited, device

vociferous


----------



## plodr

voices, furies, covers, fours

opprobrious


----------



## Gr3iz

porous, burps, soup, pious

graduation


----------



## cwwozniak

duration, guardian, darting, radiant

harmonizing


----------



## Gr3iz

hazing, moaning, roaming, groin

anesthetize


----------



## plodr

seize, thanes, sheet, hints

credulous


----------



## cwwozniak

clouds, douse, louder, scoured 

convocation


----------



## Gr3iz

contain, ovation, action, Novocain 

opportunistic


----------



## cwwozniak

support, popcorn, tropics, coupons

discussed


----------



## Gr3iz

discus, sussed, sides, diced

potentially


----------



## cwwozniak

polenta, penalty, ponytail, totally

punctuated


----------



## plodr

cute, dupe, caned, punted

palisade


----------



## dotty999

pails, plaids, deals, ladies

unwelcome


----------



## cwwozniak

clown, women, uncle, lemon

cancelation 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

elation, lance, clean, nation

percentage

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

parent, grace, teenager, generate

interloper


----------



## cwwozniak

eloper, porter, printer, report

virtuosos


----------



## Gr3iz

virus, tours, stirs, routs

peristaltic


----------



## cwwozniak

clatters, platters, priest, tastier

circulating


----------



## dotty999

curling, curing, circuit, lacing

ambiguous


----------



## Gr3iz

amigos, gumbo, mango, sumo

adversarial


----------



## plodr

salver, dials, sliver, larvae 

depraved


----------



## Gr3iz

repaved, evaded, padder, dared

panhandler


----------



## plodr

planned, heard, learn, drape

abrogate


----------



## Gr3iz

grated, bogart, abate, barge

disintegrate


----------



## dotty999

grated, integer, trained, gristle

conjured


----------



## Gr3iz

jounce, drone, round, cured

diametric


----------



## dotty999

media, trice, cried, crime

denounce


----------



## cwwozniak

dunce, encode, conned, undone

demeanor

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

demon, remand, meander, manor

contestant

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

stance, cones, stone, scant

trepidation


----------



## Gr3iz

tradition, pattern, petition, partition 

contrivance


----------



## plodr

crave, ration, trance, covert

obfuscate


----------



## Gr3iz

fates, baste, cause, scout

subcutaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

substance, countess, bonuses, absent

epithermal


----------



## Gr3iz

lather, repeal, malter, primal

evangelic


----------



## cwwozniak

valence, angle, glance, gavel

therapists


----------



## Gr3iz

priests, shatter, repast, threats

contractual


----------



## cwwozniak

contact, account, clout, rattan 

acquiescent


----------



## Gr3iz

acquaint, science, quiets, antiques

reallocated


----------



## plodr

collared, trolled, catered, dollar

formidable


----------



## cwwozniak

formable, formed, flamed, bridle

catenaries

Mark, did you pull a second "a" out of your sleeve for "acquaint"?


----------



## plodr

caters, stein, trains, scant

confluence


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Mark, did you pull a second "a" out of your sleeve for "acquaint"?


Must've come out of my ss! I know there was an "a" there somewhere ... ;-)

flounce, fennel, clone, uncle

evaporation


----------



## plodr

voter, painter, portion, paver

serendipity


----------



## Gr3iz

serenity, pities, tenders, repents

intravenous


----------



## plodr

stove, unions, strain, roast

semiotics


----------



## Gr3iz

smote, mists, comets, times

yuletide


----------



## dotty999

deity, tidy, duel, yeti

remonstrate


----------



## Gr3iz

monster, streamer, remaster, teamster 

terpsichorean


----------



## plodr

choirs, paints, chest, sherpa

apoplectic


----------



## Gr3iz

topple, police, apple, colic

reprehensible


----------



## plodr

bleeps, Rhine, pliers, helpers

routines


----------



## Gr3iz

tourines, tuners, roust, snout

reluctantly


----------



## cwwozniak

truancy, cutlery, century, rectally 


transitting


----------



## Gr3iz

tainting, staining, artist, grants

opportunism


----------



## indeepcrap

truism, stupor, mounts, prism

*discombobulate*

Happy holidays to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cobbled, subtle, mailed, doubtable

indomitable


----------



## plodr

bland, edition, detain, blonde

adoption


----------



## Gr3iz

paint, potion, piton, paid

accusation


----------



## indeepcrap

In increasing number of letters: *saint, stucco, suction, causation*

*discouragement*


----------



## Gr3iz

encouraged, disgrace, cements, gourmet

televised


----------



## indeepcrap

This was a hidden gem of a word, Mark!

Six letter words: 
devils, levied, devise, sieved

disproportionate


----------



## Gr3iz

apportioned, stripper, diapers, oration

assignments


----------



## cwwozniak

steaming, meanings, messing, naming 

formulation 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

formation, fruit, inform, lotion

intermediary

Hey Chuck! Watching the Cotton Bowl. My Penn State beating Memphis. I've been going out around town with my PSU t-shirts on for the past couple of weeks. I guess I'm lucky to be alive! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

dietary, demerit, remainder, diameter

renounced 

53-39 sounds like a nice winning margin.


----------



## Gr3iz

denounce, conned, dunce, reduce

iridescence 

A great way to end the season! I kept scanning the dazed faces of the Memphis fans to see if there was anyone I knew. Surely a few people I know made the trip ... Memphis is a big sports city!


----------



## cwwozniak

science, deniers, insider, rescind

militarized


----------



## plodr

zeal, timer, dream, mailed

histrionic


----------



## Gr3iz

choirs, historic, scorn, snitch

triangulation


----------



## cwwozniak

angular, taunting, national, again

entirety


----------



## Gr3iz

entity, netter, tenter, retine 

percussive


----------



## cwwozniak

cursive, precise, supervise, rescues

thundering


----------



## plodr

thing, hinder, grunt, hunting

ingratiate


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrate, granite, treating, tearing

circumvention


----------



## Gr3iz

invent, circuit, motive, remint

evergreen


----------



## cwwozniak

verge, greener, revenge, revere 

coagulates


----------



## Gr3iz

glutes, salute, clout, agates

peripheral


----------



## plodr

helper, piper, pearl, repair

champagne


----------



## Gr3iz

change, panache, mache, Apache 

repellent


----------



## indeepcrap

leper, pellet, repent, teller

antioxidant


----------



## cwwozniak

taxation, attain, idiot, nation

stimulants


----------



## plodr

Kudos to you Chuck. I was struggling to find 4 or more letter words. My brain is on vacation!

stains, Latin, must, sails

eviscerate


----------



## cwwozniak

creates, revise, traces, strive

harpsichord

Thank you, and Season's Greetings, Liz! Sometimes I get the feeling my brain goes on vacation without notifying me in advance.


----------



## Gr3iz

orchard, shard, porch, chairs

acclaimed


----------



## cwwozniak

maced, decimal, malice, mailed

speculation


----------



## Gr3iz

spicule, elation, insulate, pelican

destitution


----------



## cwwozniak

tuition, stunted, stout, douse

fireworks


----------



## plodr

forks, wires, skew, rows

Pasadena


----------



## RT

@plodr Liz I was really wishing that "pasadena" had two "S" but no...

pans, sad, sap, dens

marathon


----------



## Gr3iz

month, thorn, ratan, north

haberdashery


----------



## cwwozniak

rehashed, sherry, abashed, headers

clothiers


----------



## Gr3iz

thrice, sloth, closer, reshot

conciliatory


----------



## plodr

trail, train, cloy, cocoa

licentious


----------



## Gr3iz

clients, silent, louse, tousle

evisceration


----------



## plodr

certain, nerves, score, evasion

avuncular


----------



## Gr3iz

naval, larva, lauan, clun

responsibility


----------



## plodr

prisons, bless, types, perils

ethereal


----------



## cwwozniak

heater, healer, leather, reheat

configure


----------



## Gr3iz

finger, recoin, conifer, curing

nourishment


----------



## cwwozniak

remounts, moisture, mentions, routines 

digestible


----------



## Gr3iz

bilges, listed, ledges, sidle 

taxidermic


----------



## plodr

mixed, cream, timer, exit

assertive


----------



## Gr3iz

strives, averts, vaster, restive

animosities


----------



## cwwozniak

stones, mission, moistens, tamest 

exhaustive


----------



## plodr

exits, hives, haute, sheet

precocious


----------



## cwwozniak

precious, copious, crocus, copiers

putrescible


----------



## Gr3iz

scribe, public, cuties, bluster

intravenous


----------



## plodr

snout, veins, trains, taverns

eminent


----------



## Gr3iz

mien, tine, emit, nine

veritably


----------



## cwwozniak

bleary, rivet, retail, verbal

prosopagnosia


----------



## Gr3iz

sponsor, proposing, sprains, assign

entangled


----------



## cwwozniak

dangle, detangle, legend, gated

composted

Bedtime for me. G'night Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

composed, stomped, depots, opted

gymnasium


----------



## cwwozniak

gummy, mains, amusing, saying

athletically


----------



## plodr

chilly, Chile, tacit, lately

spaghetti


----------



## Gr3iz

spate, patties, staph, gapes

indescribable


----------



## cwwozniak

describe, dabbles, dribbles, declines

ravishing


----------



## plodr

raving, hairs, grains, shaving

expectation


----------



## cwwozniak

extent, exception, patient, caption

staircase


----------



## plodr

cast, tries, traces, crests

contrite


----------



## cwwozniak

cotter, nicer, rotten, erotic

unflattering 
Anybody up for a challenge of all four entries being nine or more letters long?


----------



## plodr

fluttering, flattening, fattening, flaunting

elucidate


----------



## cwwozniak

educate, delicate, detail, elude

nonplused


----------



## Gr3iz

pounds, pulsed, loped, upend

privileges


----------



## cwwozniak

pliers, grieves, vipers, vigils 

recidivist


----------



## Gr3iz

divers, revisit, trice, credits

restocking


----------



## cwwozniak

resting, rocking, socking, notices

festering


----------



## Thatmanagainte

Fist steer gist steering

Obliquely


----------



## plodr

libel, belly, quill, lobe

nescient


----------



## cwwozniak

incense, entice, intense, tennis

corpulent


----------



## Gr3iz

pouter, coupler, recount, truce

alphabetize


----------



## plodr

blitz, heap, habit, hazel 

irascible


----------



## Gr3iz

scribe, braise, lacier, clear

polarized


----------



## cwwozniak

paroled, diaper, lizard, paired

searchable

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

beaches, bleach, scarab, reaches

ostracize


----------



## cwwozniak

zeros, crest, erotica, crates

resounds


----------



## plodr

sours, dour, sunder, rounds

colloquial


----------



## cwwozniak

quail, local, quill, coal

substandard


----------



## Gr3iz

*******, strand, brunt, taunts

disapproval

I guess they don't like my word. It is a type of file, or an illegitimate child.


----------



## cwwozniak

approvals, radials, advisor, polar

impersonate



Gr3iz said:


> I guess they don't like my word. It is a type of file, or an illegitimate child.


The naughty word filter needs to be context-sensitive. I am going to guess that discussions about female dogs or animals of the horse family, which are typically smaller than a horse and have longer ears and a braying call would result in a large number of asterisks.


----------



## plodr

prison, simper, tampers, pointers

obedient


----------



## cwwozniak

debit, debone, toned, noted

actuaries


----------



## plodr

crust, tries, scare, stair

recondite


----------



## Gr3iz

decor, trice, retoned, credit

absolute


----------



## cwwozniak

salute, about, tables, stable


relative


----------



## Gr3iz

relate, reveal, retail, travel

constellation


----------



## cwwozniak

constant, locations, notations, sectional

orbiting


----------



## plodr

bring, iron, tong, trig

plethora


----------



## Gr3iz

plate, alert, hotel, report

riposte


----------



## plodr

stripe, strop, ports, poster

radiance


----------



## cwwozniak

rancid, dancer, riced, drain

consecrated


----------



## plodr

concrete, sacred, concerts, concede

prescient


----------



## cwwozniak

present, priest, incest, scent

comprising

Extra challenge: All entries are at least 8 letters long.


----------



## Gr3iz

spring, scoring, scrimping, promising

tremendous

Too bloody early in the morning for challenges, Chuck ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

menders, mouse, tenders, douse 

virulent


----------



## cwwozniak

virtue, invert, liven, inert

competitor


----------



## Gr3iz

comport, miter, pitter, import

vestibule


----------



## plodr

bust, lives, steel, blues

malodorous


----------



## Gr3iz

dolorous, dorsal, modal, morals 

kaleidoscope


----------



## plodr

scaled, spoke, pickles, spiked

profligate


----------



## Gr3iz

frigate, polite, retail, opera

wholesale


----------



## plodr

whales, hello, swell, shallow

obdurate


----------



## Gr3iz

doubter, bated, routed, broad

instigator


----------



## plodr

grains, trains, tongs, strong

audacious


----------



## cwwozniak

audios, acids, codas, disco

pomposity


----------



## plodr

post, moist, misty, stomp

expedition


----------



## cwwozniak

pointed, extend, opened, index

authentication


----------



## Gr3iz

caution, attention, enchant, notice

tetrahedron


----------



## cwwozniak

rotted, dearer, heater, treated

practicing


----------



## Gr3iz

carting, grain, pacing, giant

tessellation


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, stallions, satellites, isolates

underlined


----------



## Gr3iz

unlined, dinner, redlined, dunder

groceries


----------



## cwwozniak

grocers, cosier, orgies, rigors

preserve


----------



## plodr

veers, peers, veeps, spree

compendium


----------



## Gr3iz

commend, impound, commode, medium

happenstance


----------



## dotty999

shape, chaps, caste, stape

configured


----------



## cwwozniak

finger, confide, reducing, recoding

distinctive


----------



## Gr3iz

divest, visited, scent, evicts

hammerhead


----------



## cwwozniak

hammered, header, reamed, ahead

impacting


----------



## plodr

paint, giant, camping, pacing 

tangential


----------



## cwwozniak

genital, netting, leaning, tailgate

assimilate


----------



## plodr

melts, stale, smiles, slates

homeostasis


----------



## cwwozniak

shoots, homiest, smoothie, smoothes 

enameled


----------



## plodr

leaden, meal, demean, needle

vituperative


----------



## cwwozniak

iterative, private, putter, repeat

countersuit


----------



## plodr

stout, scorn, stein, roust 

incessant


----------



## cwwozniak

incest, insects, stains, instances

escargot


----------



## plodr

gears, stage, coarse, corset

patronize


----------



## 2twenty2

prone, print, tripe, prize

kaleidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

sloped, lakeside, policed, docile

lecturing


----------



## Gr3iz

gluten, ruling, truce, curling

fascination


----------



## plodr

stain, faint, coins, scant

patronize


----------



## cwwozniak

notarize, repaint, painter, ornate

inoculation


----------



## Gr3iz

location, caution, inaction, nation

inarticulate


----------



## plodr

alert, acute, trial, client

amicable


----------



## dotty999

blame, beam, mica, balm

outraged


----------



## cwwozniak

outage, outed, grated, grouted

naughtiness


----------



## plodr

gusts, sight, heats, stung

accolade


----------



## cwwozniak

laced, codec, decal, coda

ceremonial


----------



## Gr3iz

lemonier, mincer, cereal, relic

restorative


----------



## cwwozniak

restore, strive, arrest, riveters 

concerning


----------



## Gr3iz

conning, recoin, cringe, goner

beknighted


----------



## cwwozniak

begin, binged, hinged, think

broasted


----------



## plodr

broad, breast, breads, treads

bellicose


----------



## Gr3iz

cello, close, bellies, libels

caricatures


----------



## cwwozniak

traces, cruiser, criers, crustier

vanished


----------



## plodr

veins, dash, shined, havens

demonstrative


----------



## cwwozniak

demonstrate, natives, retained, monster

shredding


----------



## Gr3iz

hinged, shedding, grinds, hidden

gravitational


----------



## cwwozniak

rational, vigor, variation, agitation

trumpeters


----------



## plodr

meters, mutters, pester, strumpet

instantiate


----------



## cwwozniak

satiate, intent, stein, attains 

impermanence


----------



## Gr3iz

menace, remain, cramp, preen

relinquish


----------



## cwwozniak

relish, inquires, lusher, liners

capitalism


----------



## Gr3iz

palmist, split, pacts, scalp

promontory


----------



## cwwozniak

proton, pronto, roomy, moron 

vegetates


----------



## plodr

stave, gates, vest, estate

thunderstorm


----------



## Gr3iz

shouter, undermost, rostrum, tremors

exculpate


----------



## cwwozniak

expect, acute, latex, elect

culminated


----------



## plodr

claimed, muted, dunce, lament

evidence


----------



## Gr3iz

endive, device, niece, envied

inhospitable


----------



## plodr

staple, boils, habits, plants

disparate


----------



## Gr3iz

pirates, tirade, parades, departs

grandfather


----------



## cwwozniak

grander, gather, danger, garner 

forthright


----------



## Gr3iz

fright, girth, thrift, froth

perturbation


----------



## plodr

pertain, about, butter, ration

melancholy


----------



## Gr3iz

holly, melon, calmly, lynch

signature


----------



## cwwozniak

signet, ruins, grains, erasing

stipulating


----------



## plodr

sting, plus, lasting, sitting

gourmand


----------



## cwwozniak

ground, around, mango, random

interleave


----------



## plodr

leaven, trail, invert, vein

amorphous


----------



## Gr3iz

porous, morph, amour, sharp

spellbound


----------



## cwwozniak

bounds, pounds, doubles, bundles

foreground


----------



## Gr3iz

grounder, forger, frond. founder

buttermilk


----------



## cwwozniak

mutter, milker, bulkier, brittle

churned


----------



## plodr

hued, cured, dunce, crude

churlish


----------



## cwwozniak

curls, crush, rich, hush

blanketed


----------



## Gr3iz

tanked, enabled, balked, anklet

engrossed


----------



## cwwozniak

redness, genders, endorse, drones

paginated


----------



## plodr

painted, giant, pinged, deign

surreptitious


----------



## cwwozniak

superiors, postures, ruptures, pursuits 

penmanship


----------



## Gr3iz

happens, mishap, nappies, shape

interrogation


----------



## cwwozniak

integration, ingrain, rotation, orientation

fettuccine


----------



## plodr

cute, fine, tune, nite

benefits


----------



## cwwozniak

befits, finest, tense, stein

driveways


----------



## Gr3iz

weird, waivers, divers, dairy

institutionalize


----------



## cwwozniak

situation, utilization, unionizes, tuitions

deepening


----------



## plodr

gene, ping, deign, pined

sycophant


----------



## cwwozniak

psycho, pythons, snatch, chants

strikingly


----------



## Gr3iz

stinky, tingly, risking, gristly

empirical


----------



## cwwozniak

miracle, camper, calmer, primal

sparklers


----------



## plodr

parse, kelp, larks, pleas

ruminate


----------



## cwwozniak

minute, urinate, mature, inmate

injectable


----------



## Gr3iz

cable, jail, eject, enact

certainly


----------



## cwwozniak

retain, clarity, central, reality

uneasiness


----------



## plodr

unseen, nines, insane, issues

ghoulish


----------



## cwwozniak

ghouls, gosh, gush, highs

trumpery


----------



## Gr3iz

perty, rumpet, terry, merry

peculiarity


----------



## cwwozniak

clarity, parity, capture, article

divisional


----------



## Gr3iz

livid, liaison, vials, anvils

leverage


----------



## plodr

large, verge, grave, glare

hyperbole


----------



## Gr3iz

reply, berry, holer, leper

specification


----------



## cwwozniak

captions, factions, scientific, accepts

balanced


----------



## Gr3iz

cabled, blade, lanced, decal

headstone


----------



## HOBOcs

date, honest, noted, senate 

monument


----------



## Gr3iz

mount, moment, tome, note

oscillation


----------



## plodr

coils, tails, scant, loins

peripatetic


----------



## cwwozniak

precipitate, receipt, carpet, cattle

predictable


----------



## Gr3iz

cabler, credible, debater, bleated

perpendicular


----------



## cwwozniak

peculiar, reclined, incurred, repaired

bisectors


----------



## Gr3iz

cress, scribes, strobes, stores

paperweight


----------



## cwwozniak

happier, weather, gather, preheat

dumbwaiter


----------



## plodr

bread, trued, write, rumba

mellifluous


----------



## Gr3iz

fumes, smell, miles, fouls

antagonistic


----------



## plodr

coins, agnostic, stain, giants

unstained


----------



## Gr3iz

detains, unsated, inundates, tennis

irregular


----------



## cwwozniak

uglier, auger, larger, ruler

spectrums


----------



## plodr

crumpets, crests, trumps, musters

blackboard


----------



## cwwozniak

backboard, aboard, abroad, block

contemptible


----------



## Gr3iz

mettle, incomplete, blimp. polite 

delicatessen


----------



## plodr

clients, decent, stance, staid

constraint


----------



## cwwozniak

constant, contains, acorns, trains

vagarities


----------



## Gr3iz

gravities, strive, varies, tigers

loveliness


----------



## plodr

veils, noises, lives, soils

loosened


----------



## cwwozniak

dense, noodles, nodes, needs

evaluation


----------



## Gr3iz

elation, vault, novel, entail

porcupines


----------



## cwwozniak

porcine, precious, prices, supine

impregnate


----------



## Gr3iz

tampering, granite, repaint, petering

irrefutable


----------



## cwwozniak

fruitier, feature, bluer, fertile

consorting


----------



## Gr3iz

scoring, groins, roosting, scion

questionable


----------



## cwwozniak

quiets, queens, oblique, squat

unreachable


----------



## plodr

breach, bleach, ranch, bunch

construct


----------



## Gr3iz

counts, stucco, trout, trust

peripherally


----------



## cwwozniak

periphery, ripple, really, apple 

webinars


----------



## Gr3iz

wares, brine, swear, brains

preposterous


----------



## cwwozniak

proposes, postures, suppose, supports

performing


----------



## plodr

minor, feign, pier, norm

penitent


----------



## cwwozniak

tenpin, inept, intent, petite

shallowest


----------



## Gr3iz

shallot, wholes, lawless, tassel 

systematic


----------



## cwwozniak

static, steamy, mystic, mastics 

controllable


----------



## Gr3iz

collaborate, recall, labor, blonder

inexhaustible


----------



## plodr

exiles, tunas, bleats, shunt

untenable


----------



## cwwozniak

unable, table, uneaten, unbeaten

related


----------



## Gr3iz

dealer, later, altered, trade

suspenders


----------



## plodr

presses, undress, spurns, spends

machinate


----------



## Gr3iz

machine, inmate, chime, teach

inglorious


----------



## plodr

sling, rungs, soil, sour

conflate


----------



## cwwozniak

float, locate, lancet, clean

depositor


----------



## Gr3iz

reposit, stored, strop, torpedo

awkwardness


----------



## cwwozniak

awakens, darkness, drawn, dankness 

stipulation


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, tulips, station, inapt

pterodactyl


----------



## plodr

pretty, clear, opera, ready

misogynous


----------



## Gr3iz

mossy, noisy, mussing, snugs

retractable


----------



## cwwozniak

retrace, ablate, bracelet, rebate

hastening


----------



## Gr3iz

hinges, things, ensign, gnash

government


----------



## cwwozniak

grove, motor, mentor, mover

bicameral


----------



## plodr

clear, caramel, mailer, blame

libations


----------



## cwwozniak

bastion, liaison, batons, boils

intakes


----------



## Gr3iz

taken, stain, kites, stake

horticulture


----------



## cwwozniak

chortle, cluster, torchier, crustier 

alchemist


----------



## Gr3iz

cleats, smelt, theism, leach

watchtower


----------



## plodr

chart, teach, worth, thwart

universal


----------



## cwwozniak

unveils, visual, sliver, laser

sectarian


----------



## Gr3iz

racist, caster, insect, strain

palisades


----------



## cwwozniak

passed, dials, plies, ladies

stabilization


----------



## Gr3iz

station, bastion, blitz, libations

difficulties


----------



## plodr

clues, flies, duffel, stifle

sparingly


----------



## Gr3iz

springy, spraying, lapsing, sprain

molestation


----------



## plodr

saloon, times, lemons, laments

amethyst


----------



## dotty999

myths, matte, mates, maths

partridge


----------



## cwwozniak

dirge, depart, parted, trader

solidarity


----------



## Gr3iz

strand, radios, dainty, trails

incessantly


----------



## cwwozniak

incest, salty, instance, insanely 

evacuated


----------



## plodr

caved, duet, evade, date

acceptance


----------



## Gr3iz

accent, pence, enact, apace 

megaphones


----------



## cwwozniak

mangos, homage, pages, homes

indemnified


----------



## Gr3iz

fiend, defined, minded, fended

regurgitated


----------



## cwwozniak

tugged, greater, triggered, agreed 

amalgamation

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

taming, amigo, gamma, align

compensation


----------



## cwwozniak

pension, moats, motors, piston

noiselessly


----------



## plodr

soils, oily, losses, lenses 

stumbled


----------



## Gr3iz

bustled, tumbles, lusted, subtle

designation

Hey Chuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

detains, signed, donates, ensign

ghastliness 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

stain, shale, glass, steins

indivisible 

'Morning all!


----------



## Gr3iz

livid, blinds, libel, sidle

impassioned


----------



## cwwozniak

imposed, passed, dampen, poised

boondoggled


----------



## plodr

blood, glen, logged, noble

comptroller


----------



## cwwozniak

compote, compel, cooler, report

vindication


----------



## Gr3iz

canton, action, diction, avid

pleasantries


----------



## cwwozniak

peasants, pantries, pleases, sentries 

positions


----------



## Gr3iz

pistons, spoons, points, spits

acquisition


----------



## cwwozniak

acquits, actions, suction, cautions

accosting


----------



## Gr3iz

coasting, giants, acting, tacos

appellation


----------



## cwwozniak

apple, appeal, pollinate, appoint

properties


----------



## Gr3iz

reports, stopper, stripper, prosper

promotional


----------



## plodr

lotion, proton, portal, impart 

trespasses


----------



## Gr3iz

stresses, pastes, repasts, tapers

repercussion


----------



## cwwozniak

recession, pressure, precise, sucrose

colonialist


----------



## Gr3iz

scallion, location, tonsil, saloon

quiescence


----------



## cwwozniak

queens, quinces, scene, science 

replication


----------



## Gr3iz

pelican, creation, reaction, caption

undesirable


----------



## plodr

arisen, ruins, blander, lunar

building


----------



## cwwozniak

biding, bling, guild, blind

balances


----------



## plodr

scan, bales, seal, cleans

undermine


----------



## cwwozniak

demure, remind, unmined, dinner

anthracite 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

threat, trance, thrice, recant

apocalyptic


----------



## cwwozniak

policy, apply, typical, topical

tanginess


----------



## HOBOcs

asset, ensigns, insane, tennis

Alignment


----------



## plodr

mental, glint, lament, ligament

apocryphal


----------



## cwwozniak

approach, parlay, choppy, crappy

inhalators


----------



## Gr3iz

trash, stair, halon, strain

venereal


----------



## plodr

learn, veal, lever, never

circumspect


----------



## Gr3iz

specter, crumpet, rectums, circus

typesetting


----------



## cwwozniak

typing, petting, testing, tinges 

transfer


----------



## Gr3iz

fasten, reran, raster, strafer

arbitrarily


----------



## cwwozniak

arbitrary, ability, library, trail

processing


----------



## Gr3iz

pressing, corpses, scoring, gropes

exponential


----------



## plodr

pixel, point, latex, plant

sartorial


----------



## Gr3iz

trails, lariats, ratios, stair

circumferential


----------



## cwwozniak

filament, refiner, current, recital 

dishearten


----------



## Gr3iz

dearth, reheats, sheared, tirades

sequentially


----------



## cwwozniak

sequin, quietly, quality, salient 

proteins


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, ponies, tropes, stripe

hypothetically


----------



## cwwozniak

topically, pathetic, poetically, pithy 

responder


----------



## Gr3iz

resend, dress, ponders, spender

prosthesis


----------



## cwwozniak

presses, hisses, reposts, persists

copiously


----------



## plodr

plus, copy, clips, sloop

exogenous


----------



## Gr3iz

genus, snore, nexus, noose

disassociate


----------



## cwwozniak

associated, dices, coasted, desists 

nervously


----------



## Gr3iz

sloven, venous, lousy, solver

endoscopic


----------



## plodr

codes, pined, spoon, scoped

maniacal


----------



## cwwozniak

manila, animal, claim, canal

anchormen


----------



## Gr3iz

nacho, ranch, charm, manner

sophisticated


----------



## cwwozniak

chased, dispatches, optics, atheists

undeterred


----------



## Gr3iz

detuned, returned, rented, trended

exceptional


----------



## plodr

plant, exile, coin, latex

protagonist


----------



## Gr3iz

protons, piston, rotting, rotations

understanding


----------



## cwwozniak

stranding, asunder, dangers, detuning

stupifying


----------



## Gr3iz

sifting, spying, units, pitying

carousel


----------



## RT

scare, cares, ours, louse

protracted


----------



## Gr3iz

tractor, detract, protect, coated

serrated


----------



## cwwozniak

derates, trades, seated, stared 

segmentation


----------



## Gr3iz

mention, matting, stigma, intents

emphatically


----------



## cwwozniak

empathy, chilly, pallet, match

percolator


----------



## Gr3iz

locator, copter, torpor, parlor

advantageous


----------



## plodr

stove, adage, staged, nudges 

community


----------



## Gr3iz

county, unity, commit, minty

openmouthed


----------



## plodr

themed, pound, thumped, hound

envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

peeve, open, love, even

geographical


----------



## plodr

gopher, glace, chair, cigar 

rebellion


----------



## Gr3iz

bonier, reline, brine, loner

intractable


----------



## plodr

bitter, clean, treat, brace

contemporary


----------



## Gr3iz

porter, rotary, coronary, mortar

periodicity


----------



## dotty999

pride, predict, copied, coped

conformist


----------



## Gr3iz

foist, motion, storm, croons

geothermal


----------



## plodr

later, meter, grate, hotel

enigmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

mating, giant, citing, Gemini

pachyderm


----------



## cwwozniak

heady, damper, hamper, preachy

directions


----------



## Gr3iz

insect, cretins, section, drones

monopolized


----------



## plodr

dimple, zoned, mooned, piled

perpetuity


----------



## cwwozniak

purity, pretty, piety, erupt 

enrolment


----------



## Gr3iz

Using British spelling now, Chuck? ;-) Next I expect colour ...

mentor, remote, lemon, tenor

cooperative


----------



## plodr

price, crave, tropic, trove

ravenous


----------



## Gr3iz

ravens, venous, ovens, Norse

inexcusable


----------



## cwwozniak

excuse, enables, license, cleans

customizable


----------



## Gr3iz

blazes, mobile, cubits, muscle

pandemic


----------



## cwwozniak

pained, camped, minced, dance

underplay


----------



## Gr3iz

player, underlay, replan, launder

monosyllabic


----------



## cwwozniak

balloons, locals, claims, symbolic 

linguistic


----------



## Gr3iz

slicing, lusting, lungs, using

polymorphic


----------



## plodr

choppy, chirp, limp, coil

plagiarize


----------



## Gr3iz

glazier, grape, prize, lager

transoceanic


----------



## RT

sonic, accent, soccer, concerts

(so, since this is page #666  :

revelation


----------



## Gr3iz

relation, travel, reveal, elation

acquaintance


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet, accent, antique, ancient 

abdicated

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

addict, baited, dated, abated

synchronizer


----------



## plodr

cherry, sizer, noise, chosen

demonstrable


----------



## cwwozniak

desolate, monster, blasted, lemons

affordability

Looks like we'll hit 10,000 entries in just under six years.


----------



## Gr3iz

affability, forbid, frailty, labor

psychosomatic 

Unheard of back then! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

psychotics, psychics, stomachs, mastics

distemper


----------



## Gr3iz

striped, mister, deters, remits

unshackled


----------



## cwwozniak

shucked, hackles, dances, launched

bespectacled


----------



## Gr3iz

spaced, cleated, debacle, bleeds

understandably


----------



## plodr

buddy, staler, blander, steal

dazzlement


----------



## cwwozniak

lamented, lazed, dental, amend

fracturing


----------



## Gr3iz

farting, tracing, fruit, graft

incapacitated


----------



## cwwozniak

anticipated, captain, attained, indicate

mobilized


----------



## Gr3iz

mobile, mozied, limbed, zombied

knighthood


----------



## plodr

good, think, knot, thigh

scruples


----------



## Gr3iz

cusps, press, lures, spurs

trespassing


----------



## plodr

grants, grapes, steins, partings

earnestly


----------



## cwwozniak

styler, sternly, learns, yeast

sanctioned


----------



## Gr3iz

enacts, actions, tanned, stained

rhododendron


----------



## cwwozniak

droned, hooded, nodded, honored

glutinous


----------



## plodr

soul, glints, louts, loins

expeditious


----------



## cwwozniak

spouted, exposed, despite, pouted

submitted


----------



## Gr3iz

butted, debuts, busted, muted

landowners


----------



## cwwozniak

drowns, slowed, loaders, worsen

radicalized


----------



## Gr3iz

ladder, crazed, dialer, racial

fermentation


----------



## plodr

foment, mention, raiment, frame

ostentatious


----------



## Gr3iz

station, attest, senate, stout

perspiration


----------



## plodr

rations, stopper, partners, spirit

formative


----------



## Gr3iz

favorite, motive, orate, refoam

operational


----------



## cwwozniak

planet, toiler, planter, portion

compulsion


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, clumps, spoon, poison

dielectric


----------



## cwwozniak

recited, relied, tried, cider

phenolic


----------



## Gr3iz

phone, linch, chino, plink

passphrase


----------



## cwwozniak

phrases, parses, sharps, sherpas 

sauerkraut


----------



## Gr3iz

skater, uterus, rakes, takers

reluctantly


----------



## cwwozniak

talent, truly, attune, nature

obtainable


----------



## Gr3iz

nibble, bobtail, entail, table

notwithstanding


----------



## cwwozniak

nitwits, sanding, hoisting, stationing

corresponding


----------



## Gr3iz

recordings, rescind, sponger, grinder

draperies


----------



## plodr

repairs, speed, speared, praised

epicurean


----------



## Gr3iz

preen, nicer, creep, prune

steamship


----------



## plodr

stamps, hemp, spies, times

defection


----------



## Gr3iz

entice, infected, coined, noticed

nonplussed


----------



## cwwozniak

spouse, douses, louses, sounds

basements


----------



## Gr3iz

basset, bastes, stamen, assent

stewardship


----------



## cwwozniak

parses, swished, wasted, disaster

vectoring


----------



## Gr3iz

victor, covert, voting, grove

superstition


----------



## cwwozniak

sprouts, inspires, stupors, priests

conservator


----------



## plodr

caverns, corset, corners, stance

incomparable


----------



## cwwozniak

income, compare, complain, beacon

fundamental


----------



## Gr3iz

flame, dental, unmated, lament

asphyxiated


----------



## plodr

exits, heaps, dyes, pasty

cerebral


----------



## Gr3iz

cereal, brace, barrel, cabler

approximate


----------



## plodr

primate, apex, prompt, tramp

pernicious


----------



## Gr3iz

prices, spruce, sniper, recons

syntactical


----------



## plodr

clans, catty, stint, snail

bifurcate


----------



## Gr3iz

curate, fiber, brace, truce

diametrical


----------



## plodr

ideal, climate, lariat, mailed

frenetic


----------



## Gr3iz

finer, trice, niece, entice

hypocritical


----------



## plodr

chop, party, clip, topic

vociferous


----------



## Gr3iz

voices, focus, ferocious, covers

institutionalized


----------



## plodr

sanitize, instant, nations, duels

perspicacious


----------



## Gr3iz

soccer, scuppers, spacious, spicier

metropolitan


----------



## plodr

limper, loaner, tamper, planter

mendacious


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, unmade, amend, moused

particulate


----------



## plodr

triple, clear, cruet, platter

rapacious


----------



## Gr3iz

capris, scour, scrap, pairs

inconsequential


----------



## plodr

inquest, elastic, tonics, quinine 

conclusion


----------



## Gr3iz

occlusion, onion, scion, colons

aggregates


----------



## plodr

grates, greets, agates, stagger 

pastoral


----------



## Gr3iz

sport, portal, astral, toast

negation


----------



## cwwozniak

nation, agate, agent, tinge

decanted


----------



## Gr3iz

cadet, dented, danced, tended

gyroscope


----------



## plodr

copy, goose, crops, scoop

penurious


----------



## cwwozniak

ruinous, prunes, peons, spurn

recordable


----------



## Gr3iz

cabler, braced, decorable, reader

prescription


----------



## cwwozniak

precision, conspire, inspire, incest

rivulets

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rivets, strive, silver, trues

projection


----------



## plodr

inject, price, pinto, pronto

loquacious


----------



## Gr3iz

quails, coals, also, soul

interloper


----------



## plodr

printer, triple, pilot, pointer

reciprocity


----------



## cwwozniak

pricey, report, porter, correct

overcoats


----------



## Gr3iz

covert, stover, voters, recoat

penicillin


----------



## cwwozniak

pencil, incline, linen, clip

repelling


----------



## Gr3iz

peeling, peeler, grill, gripe

delicately


----------



## cwwozniak

dilly, daily, cited, detail

tomatillos


----------



## Gr3iz

tomato, looms, mails, still

adequately


----------



## cwwozniak

equaled, adult, delay, dealt

sharpener


----------



## plodr

sheep, spear, nears, shape

nefarious


----------



## Gr3iz

fours, irons, safer, snore

colloquial


----------



## cwwozniak

quill, quail, local, lilac

excretions


----------



## bobc

cretin, stoic, terce, snore

ambulate


----------



## cwwozniak

album, table, blame, abate

pacifiers


----------



## bobc

spare, scrape, scarf, farce

conference


----------



## Gr3iz

fencer, enforce, crone, refer

hypodermic


----------



## plodr

chimp, rhyme, chromed, choir

voluminous


----------



## cwwozniak

ominous, limos, minus, moons

nitration


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, ratio, train, nitro

applesauce


----------



## cwwozniak

appease, clause, space, places

provocation


----------



## Gr3iz

vocation, victor, caption, action

hamburger


----------



## plodr

hear, umber, argue, berm

fortunate


----------



## Gr3iz

futon, attune, treat, fount

questionable


----------



## cwwozniak

squint, oblique, quaint, liquor

grievously


----------



## Gr3iz

surely, groves, lousy, grisly

inappropriate


----------



## cwwozniak

appear, printer, reappoint, trapper

electrified


----------



## Gr3iz

filtered, defiler, elected, lifter

subcutaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

substance, sauces, scouts, butane

purification


----------



## plodr

print, coup, fount, carton

compendium


----------



## Gr3iz

medium, compound, impound, modicum

musicality


----------



## cwwozniak

mystical, claims, musty, lusty

entrainment


----------



## Gr3iz

entertain, retain, meant, tenet 

conglomerate


----------



## cwwozniak

congeal, gelate, lamenter, glamor

reappearing


----------



## Gr3iz

gripper, rapping, perinea, arrange

perpendicular


----------



## plodr

clapper, diner, lunar, plane

speechless


----------



## Gr3iz

leeches, sheep, cheeps, helps

reincarnate


----------



## cwwozniak

caret, tracer, nicer, entrance

modernize


----------



## plodr

demon, zero, minder, deer

seahorse


----------



## cwwozniak

hearses, shores, shears, rashes

tinctures


----------



## Gr3iz

strict, cuties, cutters, inures 

incapacitate


----------



## cwwozniak

pittance, tactic, patient, accept

standpipe


----------



## Gr3iz

snipped, pasted. stipend, tipped

agricultural


----------



## plodr

grill, glut, crag, grail

corruption


----------



## cwwozniak

portion, coupon, potion, tropic

coalesced


----------



## Gr3iz

descale, scold, closed, leased

incantation


----------



## cwwozniak

nation, cannon, contain, citation

retreating


----------



## Gr3iz

entreat, tearing, greater, attire

xerographic


----------



## cwwozniak

charger, copier, hoaxer, poacher

encompass

Bedtime for me. Goodnight, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

passe, scones, comes, scopes

emphatically


----------



## plodr

chilly, empty, malt, cheat

shipshape


----------



## cwwozniak

shapes, phases, spies, hasps

overboard


----------



## Gr3iz

boarder, drover, arbor, braver

unaccompanied


----------



## cwwozniak

compend, pounced, dampen, minced

obtrusive


----------



## Gr3iz

strive, orbits, bouts, rebuts

envisioned


----------



## plodr

devise, divine, doves, seven

antiquated


----------



## cwwozniak

antiqued, tainted, quaint, detain

applicability


----------



## Gr3iz

pliability, appall, capability, lippy

differential


----------



## plodr

trial, fender, dental, denial

atypical


----------



## Gr3iz

plait, platy, clay, lacy

incongruent


----------



## plodr

counter, touring, inert, groin

pugnacious


----------



## Gr3iz

spacing,, cusping, pausing, scion

vegetative


----------



## plodr

gave, give, vitae, gate

anomalous


----------



## Gr3iz

saloon, mauls, looms, loans

radicivorous


----------



## plodr

voids, sour, acrid, cords

recalcitrant


----------



## Gr3iz

tracer, retain, citrate, lactate

macadamize


----------



## plodr

amazed, dime, madam, dice

prodigious


----------



## Gr3iz

group, pious, drops, rigid 

kapnography


----------



## plodr

prank, gorp, happy, phony

diabolical


----------



## Gr3iz

local, dial, coil, bail

salmagundi


----------



## plodr

gains, slug, madams, slung

extenuating


----------



## Gr3iz

texting, extent, untaint, netting

kenophobia


----------



## plodr

beak, hook, pink, phone

ostensible


----------



## Gr3iz

tonsils, beetles, listens, entails

cachinnate


----------



## plodr

china, thine, chain, cache

euphemism


----------



## Gr3iz

humps, Memphis, shim, sheep

charmeuse


----------



## dotty999

chase, share, amuse, shame

satisfied


----------



## Gr3iz

fasted, daisies, desist, sadist

labeorphily


----------



## plodr

label, hilly, pearly, probe

ambiguous


----------



## Gr3iz

smug, gumbo, aims, magus

abdominous


----------



## plodr

mounds, binds, damns, mains

accomplish


----------



## Gr3iz

clash, clamps, polish, chomps

raconteur


----------



## plodr

corner, turner, crate, cornet

metatarsal


----------



## Gr3iz

matters, rattan, stream, rattles

warrantise


----------



## plodr

warrens, tiers, saint, tween

generous


----------



## Gr3iz

genus, goner, snore, runes

macropterous


----------



## plodr

strum, campers, porters, creams

paraclete


----------



## Gr3iz

parcel, cleat, leaper, repeal

wapenshaw


----------



## dotty999

shape, pawns, spawn, awash


precocious


----------



## Gr3iz

precious, soccer, crocus, spruce

wayzgoose


----------



## plodr

sway, zoos, yeas, goes

shotguns


----------



## cwwozniak

shoguns, ghosts, tough, stung

beginnings


----------



## Gr3iz

benign, innings, singe, ginseng

paedocracy


----------



## cwwozniak

decry. prayed, coder, recap

petulancy

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

clue, plant, plenty, lance

laborious


----------



## Gr3iz

boors, sail, burial, ribol 

caespitose


----------



## cwwozniak

ceases, spites, tacos, pastes,

cultivar


----------



## Gr3iz

vital, rival, cruit, viral

oblivescence


----------



## cwwozniak

science, violence, believe, obscene

creamery


----------



## Gr3iz

creamy, mercy, camera, marry

galeanthropy


----------



## cwwozniak

entropy, trophy, planter, gopher


animatronic


----------



## Gr3iz

tonic, matron, maniac, carton

halieutics


----------



## plodr

chutes, slice, chaste, clues

diminutive


----------



## cwwozniak

minted, minute, invited, muted

relations


----------



## plodr

learns, toils, strain, trails

pragmatic


----------



## cwwozniak

cigar, impact, apart, magic

exhaling


----------



## Gr3iz

helix, healing, hinge, glean

labtebricole


----------



## cwwozniak

labeler, boiler, recoil, berate

herbicide


----------



## plodr

bride, cider, chide, breed

temporal


----------



## cwwozniak

mortal, morale, portal, metal

generalize


----------



## plodr

glaze, graze, grain, linger

exacerbate


----------



## cwwozniak

excrete, berate, rebate, create

unmentionable


----------



## Gr3iz

unable, blunt, melon, libate 

whiskerine


----------



## cwwozniak

wineries , whiner, sinker, shrine

permeable


----------



## Gr3iz

preamble, repeal, marble, leaper

keraunoscopia


----------



## plodr

pranks, spine, corps, puckers


nebulous


----------



## cwwozniak

blouse, bonus, blues, noble

compressor


----------



## Gr3iz

coopers, scores, crosser, morose

kenspeckle


----------



## cwwozniak

keeps, sleek, speck, spleen

assertion

Hi, Mark. Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

assent, stoner, rations, tosser

decamerous


----------



## cwwozniak

dreams, deuces, erodes, mounds

heptahedron


----------



## plodr

depth, North, harped, hearth

anachronism


----------



## cwwozniak

anchors, choirs, mansion, racism

disillusioned


----------



## Gr3iz

lesion, delusion, slides, unisides

graticulation


----------



## cwwozniak

articulation, angular, again, along

logarithmic


----------



## Gr3iz

choral, match, logic, atomic

grapholagnia


----------



## cwwozniak

graphing, harping, analog, hangar

patently


----------



## Gr3iz

platen, aptly, talent, latent

macrocephalic


----------



## cwwozniak

chomper, police, acclaim, chrome

intercept


----------



## Gr3iz

pettier, receipt, trice, inept

immeability


----------



## cwwozniak

blame, balmy, limit, mantle

telephony


----------



## Gr3iz

plenty, pylon, hotel, teeny

ecardinate


----------



## plodr

trend, diner, trance, dancer

incongruous


----------



## cwwozniak

innocuous, consign, rousing, scoring

participating


----------



## Gr3iz

practicing, trapping, carping, rapping

naufrageous


----------



## cwwozniak

grouse, unsafe, ranges, nurse

shuttered


----------



## plodr

duets, sheet, street, sheer

believable


----------



## Gr3iz

livable, viable, bevel, avail

falsiloquence


----------



## plodr

flails, queens, coals, quills

ruminating


----------



## Gr3iz

turning, muting, minutia, giant

objectivism


----------



## cwwozniak

objects, motives, victims, misted

electrically


----------



## Gr3iz

clerically, trice, literally, rectally

wapentake


----------



## cwwozniak

weaken, awaken, peak, tweak

telephonic

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

thine, entice, police, pence

altercation


----------



## cwwozniak

alteration, laceration, lactation, creation

dissected


----------



## Gr3iz

steeds, sects, deceit, tides

vacherin


----------



## plodr

cavern, chain, hive, reach

esophagus


----------



## Gr3iz

gauss, gashes, shapes, posse

revendicate


----------



## cwwozniak

detainee, craves, dancer, advance

lacquered


----------



## Gr3iz

Advance? I believe I only see one "A" in the seed word ... ;-)

queer, relaced, dealer, laced

ecdemomania


----------



## cwwozniak

command, minced, modem, named

distracted

Please consider my improper entry of "advance" as being "recanted".


----------



## plodr

tracts, diets, stared, cedars

credible


----------



## cwwozniak

breed, bleed, creed, dicer,

parabolas


----------



## Gr3iz

polar, boars, labor, aboral 

valetaille


----------



## cwwozniak

leave, vital, level, elite

shoetree


----------



## plodr

horse, steer, threes, shore

spacious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, soaps, cusps, asps

bailivate


----------



## plodr

vital, bait. table, bleat

cognitive


----------



## cwwozniak

invite, incite, ignite, gone

satirized


----------



## Gr3iz

sized, staired, dazes, razed

macropterous


----------



## cwwozniak

compares, troupers, pasture, cramps

microcosmic


----------



## plodr

rooms, crocs, scrim, moors

transitory


----------



## cwwozniak

starry, story, trains, trays

measured


----------



## Gr3iz

dreams, amused, resume, mares

hospitate


----------



## cwwozniak

pathos, those, hoist, shape

encampment


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, meant, peace, tamp

jaculiferous


----------



## plodr

fouls, coils, jailers, forces

criminals


----------



## Gr3iz

claims., scram, manic, lairs

falsiloquence


----------



## cwwozniak

false, quince, silence, noise

overhand


----------



## Gr3iz

hover, hoard, drone, honed

uintathere


----------



## plodr

hunter, trait, three, true

participate


----------



## Gr3iz

carpet, pitter, tappet, tricep

magistricide


----------



## cwwozniak

matricide, gastric, magic, astride

utilization


----------



## Gr3iz

unlit, taunt, litation, loin

nasicornous


----------



## cwwozniak

scorns, rains, croons, unions, unicorns

tabernacle (bonus challenge: all entries must be 8 or more letters long)


----------



## Gr3iz

barnacle, lantern, recable, cabaret (close, but no cigar ...)

balbriggan


----------



## plodr

again, brag, brain. nail

vulgarian


----------



## cwwozniak

vaginal, raving, luring, naval

hirquiticke


----------



## Gr3iz

thicker, quirk, requit, trick

abiturient


----------



## cwwozniak

batter, bitter, butter, bitten

octothorpe


----------



## Gr3iz

potter, photo, cooper, hooter

ultracrepidate


----------



## cwwozniak

culprit, repudiate, replaced, carried

acnestis


----------



## Gr3iz

scant, castes, stains, nasties

galericulate


----------



## cwwozniak

glacier, lacerate, uglier, graticule

slommacky


----------



## plodr

slack, mocks, yaks, scammy

vegetarian


----------



## Gr3iz

vegan, variegate, raving, anger

jasperated


----------



## plodr

Jeeps, dearest, pasted, departs

chanteuse


----------



## Gr3iz

chutes, tense, haute, encase

balletomania


----------



## cwwozniak

ballot, meatball, laminate, ambient

peristeronic


----------



## Gr3iz

stereo, reports, crisper, secretion

sabretache


----------



## cwwozniak

breathes, breaches, beaches, cheaters

amatorculist (Bonus points if all entries use nine or more letters)


----------



## plodr

I'd have to go to a site for help to get 9 letter words.

claims, moist, tutors, trouts

flouting


----------



## Gr3iz

outing, fling, glint, lofting

iatrophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

booth, abort, ratio, patio

movements


----------



## Gr3iz

venom, moments, stove, events

zalambdodont


----------



## cwwozniak

almond, amazon, baton, bloat

bathmophobia

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

photo, habit, moat, bait

rachitogenic


----------



## plodr

throne, charting, heart, chronic

confidence


----------



## Gr3iz

fenced, conned, encode, define

macroscian


----------



## cwwozniak

moccasin, macaroni, acorns, aromas


expounding


----------



## Gr3iz

pending, dinge, doxie, punned

obluctation


----------



## cwwozniak

button, location, bacon, cotton

hoistways


----------



## Gr3iz

waists, whist, showy, swish

oblivescence


----------



## cwwozniak

science, obscene, believes, license

testimonies


----------



## plodr

moistens, tests, noses, mists

mustache


----------



## cwwozniak

chasm, matches, chums, mutes

hirsute


----------



## Gr3iz

shirt, suite, resuit, hires

yttriferous


----------



## cwwozniak

frosty, friers, terrify, forest

friable


----------



## Gr3iz

fable, fiber, bailer, flier

decumbiture


----------



## cwwozniak

demure, muted, tribe, cried

arbitrated


----------



## Gr3iz

tarred, bitrate, arbiter, trader

hagioscope


----------



## cwwozniak

chips, hoops, goose, aches

inception


----------



## Gr3iz

pinion, inept, pence, piton

diacatholicon


----------



## plodr

child, lotion, acidic, hail

elementary


----------



## cwwozniak

mental, rental, mealy, lament

understood


----------



## Gr3iz

sounder, udders, resound, toners

malinger


----------



## cwwozniak

malign, mange, remain, regain

patterned


----------



## Gr3iz

tapered, rented, depart, attend

calumniate


----------



## cwwozniak

minute, laminate, lament, malice

retracing

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

reacting, creating, catering, earring

lachrymose 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

chrome, mosey, charms, slayer

medicinal


----------



## Gr3iz

camel, clime, medial, lined

ichorescent


----------



## cwwozniak

coherent, insect, crescent, recites

effluents


----------



## Gr3iz

snuff, flutes, fleet, tunes

abiogenesis


----------



## cwwozniak

begins, bison, assign, agents

relaunched


----------



## plodr

ranched, lunched, cleared, cleaned

abundance


----------



## Gr3iz

canned, dunce, beaned, acne

natational


----------



## plodr

national, loin, lint, tint

contempt


----------



## cwwozniak

tempo, potent, come, cone

cratering


----------



## plodr

catering, tearing, caring, tracing

mercurial


----------



## Gr3iz

lemur, crime, recur, mural

halitosis


----------



## cwwozniak

halos, hoists, lasso, tails

varietals


----------



## Gr3iz

travels, serial, vitals, avails

icosahedron


----------



## cwwozniak

scorned, chained, chooser, rescind

separatist

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

parties, repast, straps, pastries

damascene

Hey Chuck! 'Bout bedtime for Bonzo here ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

demeans, cased, amends, maced

conjunctive


----------



## plodr

civet, joint, voice, junction

mercurial


----------



## smilinjenn7

liar, cure, cream, rail


Cattywampus


----------



## cwwozniak

campus, catsup, swampy campy

consummation


----------



## Gr3iz

cumin, nation, summation, count

oligophrenia


----------



## cwwozniak

gopher, align, helping, loaner

tabulated


----------



## dotty999

blade, abated, batted, tabled

consigned


----------



## Gr3iz

ensign, design, coding, singed

ejectamenta


----------



## cwwozniak

cement, menace, ejectment, meant

embracing


----------



## plodr

brain, creaming, miner, bring

independent


----------



## cwwozniak

deepen, tinned, penned, intended

sourdough


----------



## Gr3iz

rough, gourds, sough, doors

macroscian


----------



## cwwozniak

roams, coins, moccasin, crams

perceptive


----------



## Gr3iz

perceive, viper, receipt, tricep

acultomancy


----------



## plodr

cocoa, cult, many, loamy

harmless


----------



## Gr3iz

shames, hassle, marshes, lashes

secretaire


----------



## cwwozniak

secrete, craters, retires, recreate

confiscation


----------



## plodr

foist, coins, scant, concant

ineffective


----------



## cwwozniak

finite, evict, invite, incite

infantilism


----------



## Gr3iz

finial, slant, mains, limits

karyokinesis


----------



## plodr

rinks, years, soaks, rakes

confident


----------



## cwwozniak

confined, indent, noted, feint

retracting


----------



## Gr3iz

creating, intact, reacting, grater

balaniferous


----------



## cwwozniak

fibrous, fables, liners, foibles

confederation


----------



## Gr3iz

cornfed, refined, oftener, rationed

doctiloquent


----------



## cwwozniak

quotient, ductile, docile, lotion

repatriate


----------



## Gr3iz

pirate, patter, repeat, aerate

ecclesiastry


----------



## cwwozniak

classic, elastic, recycles, electric

kiloliters


----------



## Gr3iz

krill, loiters, strike, kilter

aboutsledge


----------



## cwwozniak

ledges, budgets, boats, doubles

hammertone


----------



## Gr3iz

throne, meter, rename, heart

vanitarianism


----------



## plodr

stamina, vain, stain, satan

anecdotal


----------



## Gr3iz

cleat, laced, dance, cloned

echinuliform


----------



## dotty999

chime, firm, echo, flitch

constable


----------



## Gr3iz

cables, slant, boast, locates

nebulaphobia


----------



## cwwozniak

nibble, bauble, hobble, biplane

unfettered


----------



## Gr3iz

defer, fretted, truer, netted

wapenshaw


----------



## plodr

shape, snap, awash, heaps

bifurcated


----------



## Gr3iz

fruited, crafted, braced, rebait

ichthyomancy


----------



## plodr

hominy, chancy, hatch, coach

charlatan


----------



## dotty999

chart, chant, larch, cart

proposal


----------



## Gr3iz

sopor, spool, plops, apropos 

pallasethesia


----------



## cwwozniak

pallets, pasties, asphalt, helpless

archives


----------



## plodr

chairs, visa, hires, riches

struggling


----------



## cwwozniak

lugging, string, tugging, rusting

impassive


----------



## Gr3iz

massive, vamps, missive, vises

retromingent


----------



## cwwozniak

regiment, meteor, monger, rotting

contained


----------



## Gr3iz

coined, detain, conned, intend

necropolitan


----------



## cwwozniak

planter, linear, cooler, lotion

erasable


----------



## Gr3iz

leaser, blares, reseal, arable

sarmentum


----------



## plodr

stream, strum, rants, amuse

shambolic


----------



## cwwozniak

claims, boils, chasm, climbs

reproduction


----------



## Gr3iz

inductor, recruit, predict, reduction

bailivate


----------



## plodr

abate, veil, bleat, vital

alligate


----------



## Gr3iz

ligate, agile, gate, tile

laciniate


----------



## cwwozniak

client, clean, antic, lancet

longitude


----------



## Gr3iz

lounge, glide, tilde, dueling

ultimogeniture


----------



## cwwozniak

gentile, muttering, guiltier, lounger

omphaloskepsis


----------



## Gr3iz

samples, polkas, mookish, helps

decalcomania


----------



## plodr

calmed, nailed, coined, laced

skulduggery


----------



## cwwozniak

kludges, ruggedly, grudges, gurgles

rubberization


----------



## Gr3iz

brazen, tuber, burrito, tribe

halieutics


----------



## plodr

chutes, least, hilts, stale

panivorous


----------



## cwwozniak

various, porous, vapors, pains

insufferable


----------



## Gr3iz

buffers, friable, nurse, refuse

factualism


----------



## plodr

films, faults, clams, mails

stridulate


----------



## Gr3iz

dilates, utters, retails, sitter

paedotrophy


----------



## cwwozniak

happy, hoppy, deport, trippy

layering


----------



## Gr3iz

relaying, grail, nailer, inlay

jaculiferous


----------



## cwwozniak

joules, coilers, faces, refocus

reptilian


----------



## Gr3iz

retail, painter, train, liter

naufrageous


----------



## cwwozniak

goners, arouse, safer, grouse

convicted


----------



## Gr3iz

covet, evict, toned, coined

halibiotic


----------



## cwwozniak

batch, botch, (nope, better change that train of thought) _italic_, bloat

genetically


----------



## plodr

gently, calling, glance, elegantly 

ordinance


----------



## Gr3iz

dancer, ordain, canner, recoin

paedonymic


----------



## cwwozniak

paced, minced, campy, company

coquettish


----------



## Gr3iz

quoits, chutes, quite, chose

weatherboard


----------



## plodr

broader, thawed, drawer, throw

samaritan


----------



## Gr3iz

Martians, smart, strain, trains

galimatias


----------



## cwwozniak

limits, stigma, sigma, malts

baryogenesis


----------



## Gr3iz

braying, grains, snores, bogies

lachrymogenic


----------



## cwwozniak

larceny, chronic, gamer, chrome

diazotrophic

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

ditz, roach, hoop, tropic

ultimate


----------



## cwwozniak

mutilate, mutate, email, title


variable


----------



## plodr

rival, brave, liver, blare

inflection


----------



## cwwozniak

infection, fiction, inflict, finite

sophisticate


----------



## Gr3iz

pitches, chaste, toasts, poise

gamophagia


----------



## plodr

My words will be small. I'm having a hard time figuring out 4 letter words.
Agha, hip. mop, hag

opposable


----------



## cwwozniak

apples, lapse, loops, bales

appealing



plodr said:


> My words will be small. I'm having a hard time figuring out 4 letter words.


I gave up after _amigo_ and _gimp._


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, I'll try to be more considerate ...

apple, leaping, nipple, agile

palinspastic


----------



## cwwozniak

plastics, captains, capstans, capitals

sphaleron


----------



## Gr3iz

phones, shorn, herons, laser

narcomania


----------



## cwwozniak

micron, marina, amino, acorn

spiciness


----------



## Gr3iz

spices, snipes, cines, pines

oblivescence


----------



## plodr

olives, believe, clones, seven

symphonic


----------



## cwwozniak

nymphos, phonics, siphon, psycho

intrahepatic


----------



## Gr3iz

thrice, chapter, haptic, repaint

karyokinesis


----------



## cwwozniak

snores, snares, skiers, risky

overrated


----------



## plodr

Dover, tear, veer, avert

lassitude


----------



## cwwozniak

lasted, listed, lusted, tassel

placation


----------



## Gr3iz

action, caption, pliant, talon

radiosonde


----------



## cwwozniak

sanded, ridden, sodden, adorned

diagramed


----------



## Gr3iz

damage, graded, madder, raided

vaccinogenic


----------



## cwwozniak

vaccine, given, convince, voice

protrusion


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, troops, suitor, torsion

effleurage


----------



## cwwozniak

ruffle, raffle, league, reglue

entrusted


----------



## Gr3iz

stunted, duster, rutted, truest

binturong


----------



## plodr

bigot, bung, iron, brunt

withershins


----------



## cwwozniak

wishes, whitens, tires, shrines

forelock


----------



## Gr3iz

locker, frock, refool, cooler

wharfinger


----------



## cwwozniak

ringer, wafer, hinge, wager

campground


----------



## Gr3iz

mound, proud, cramp, gourd

obdormition


----------



## cwwozniak

motion, motor, morbid, donor

prepackaged


----------



## Gr3iz

repacked, gapped, dapper, agreed

hebdomadally


----------



## plodr

abdomen, holly, baldly, blade

mondegreen


----------



## cwwozniak

greened , gamer, drone, monger

reshaping



plodr said:


> abdome*n*,


Did you have the letter N hidden up your sleeve? LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

shaper, rasping, grapes, phasing

absentaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

about, snouts, tenses, bonuses

invalidation


----------



## Gr3iz

dilation, vital, livid, talon

lactoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

closet, locate, lapse, accepts

covertly


----------



## Gr3iz

clover, overtly, trove, lover

cacaesthesia


----------



## cwwozniak

chastise, catches, access, cashes

creamiest


----------



## Gr3iz

acres, traces, steamier, mercies

falsiloquence


----------



## plodr

quells, calf, noise, louse

lugubrious


----------



## Gr3iz

gurus, grubs, broils, soul

sabretache


----------



## cwwozniak

breaches, teachers, breast, hearse

nullified


----------



## Gr3iz

unfilled, unfiled, unified, filed

xenodocheionology


----------



## cwwozniak

xenon, encoding, cloying, honey

autoregressive


----------



## Gr3iz

grouts, varies, registers, strove

paedophage


----------



## cwwozniak

gapped, hopped, heaped, apogee

electroweak


----------



## Gr3iz

tweaker, trowel, warlock, leaker

decalescence


----------



## plodr

cedes, lands, sealed, scaled

megafauna


----------



## Gr3iz

fungae, game, mange, ungame

demephitise


----------



## cwwozniak

heisted, temped, deepest, shied

storyteller


----------



## Gr3iz

lottery, trolley, stroller, restore

aberuncators


----------



## plodr

breast, scorn, burnt, scout

travesty


----------



## cwwozniak

tasty, starve, treats, treaty

mistreat

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

miters, matters, stream, timers

galericulate


----------



## plodr

grill, culler, taller, trail

anchorite


----------



## Gr3iz

chanter, trench, choir, torch

lachrymogenic


----------



## plodr

choral, imagery, ignore, chrome

sarcastic


----------



## Gr3iz

crass, carts, stars, stairs

bathophobia


----------



## plodr

booth, pith, path, bait

replenish


----------



## Gr3iz

sheep, perish, reship, lepers

fatiloquent


----------



## plodr

quaint, float, fluent, faint

scholastic


----------



## cwwozniak

chills, classic, stoics, accosts 

condemning


----------



## Gr3iz

conning, mingled, doming, gnome

kathenotheism


----------



## cwwozniak

atheism, heathens, mistaken, atoms

plagiarizing


----------



## plodr

plain, grain, riling, Gaza

cinnamon


----------



## cwwozniak

cannon, canon, manic, main

propelling


----------



## Gr3iz

lopping, roping, repolling, pollen

ferulaceous


----------



## cwwozniak

ferules, careful, refocus, closer

ingenuity


----------



## Gr3iz

unity, uniting, tuning, ignite

haematogenesis


----------



## plodr

gents, honest, manages, stains

staycation


----------



## Gr3iz

catty, static, station, action

mackintosh


----------



## plodr

stink, chasm, moist, monks

repudiate


----------



## Gr3iz

dieter, trued, retape, pirate

gawdelpus


----------



## plodr

spew, plugs, leads, duels

egalitarian


----------



## Gr3iz

retail, entrail, triage, legit

macropodine


----------



## cwwozniak

rancid, primed, mooned, compared

reprehensive


----------



## plodr

sieve, sheep, rinse, preens

hitherto


----------



## Gr3iz

their, tithe, hotter, hitter

narcolepsy


----------



## plodr

cleans, preys, prose, clasp

bailiwick


----------



## Gr3iz

bawl, walk, bilk, wail

palaceous


----------



## plodr

clasp, cusp, scope, leaps

posterity


----------



## Gr3iz

posit, repost, pottery, stripe

aberuncators


----------



## plodr

about, scare, tensor, scorn

posterity


----------



## cwwozniak

priest, stories, preys, potty

overrides


----------



## Gr3iz

drovers, diverse, reside, rivers

undigenous


----------



## cwwozniak

genius, dungeons, design, sound

frantically


----------



## Gr3iz

faintly, cranial, incant, antic 

jaculiferous


----------



## cwwozniak

jealous, slicer, juicer, forces

rotations


----------



## plodr

toast, roast, satin, strain

preprandial


----------



## cwwozniak

repair, laden, applier, apparel

enforceable


----------



## Gr3iz

feebler, before, recable, encore

galeanthropy


----------



## cwwozniak

portly, entropy, partly, gather

embossing


----------



## RT

bossing, gems, sings, Boeing

extrapolate


----------



## Gr3iz

patter, polar, latex, relate

receptacular


----------



## cwwozniak

capture, accurate, lecture, replace

stinginess


----------



## Gr3iz

singes, ignites, ensigns, steins

tabloidese


----------



## cwwozniak

tabloids, oldies, stabled, boldest

shambolic


----------



## plodr

hails, boils, coma, slam

discomfiture


----------



## Gr3iz

fried, miters, coifed, courts

wholestitch


----------



## cwwozniak

witches, holiest, lowest, whites

impromptu


----------



## Gr3iz

primp, trump, riot, pump

balbutient


----------



## plodr

battle, blunt, taint, bleat

slugabed


----------



## cwwozniak

glued, blues, bagels, bugles

issuances


----------



## Gr3iz

since, causes, issues, sauces

tabloidese


----------



## cwwozniak

tabloids, tables, boldest, stabled

choosable


----------



## plodr

bleach, loose, school, clash

rhathymia


----------



## Gr3iz

rhythm, hairy, math, tram

zeitgeber


----------



## plodr

greet, Ritz, beer, Tiber

bellicose


----------



## Gr3iz

libels, bellies, coils, slice

obnubilate


----------



## cwwozniak

nubile, talon, nibble, table

crumbling


----------



## Gr3iz

bluing, rumbling, cruel, curbing

effutiation


----------



## plodr

feat, titan, tuna, fount

adamantine


----------



## Gr3iz

mandate, tanned, amend. inmate

labtebricole


----------



## cwwozniak

cobbler, bracelet, recital, erotic

ultrasonic


----------



## plodr

cults, tonics, rants, scorn

catalyst


----------



## Gr3iz

clays, catty, cyst, tasty

therianthropic


----------



## cwwozniak

heroic, patriotic, partition, chapter

inhabitants


----------



## Gr3iz

taints, stain, habits, haints

forficulate


----------



## plodr

flour, truffle, flair, traffic

singularity


----------



## cwwozniak

sugary, glint, stingy, tangy

deportment


----------



## Gr3iz

potter, dement, torment, mender

aberdevine


----------



## cwwozniak

devein, driven, bared, beaver

provisioned


----------



## Gr3iz

proven, poison, driven, revision

bactericide


----------



## plodr

accede, braid, tribe, bract 

anfractuous


----------



## cwwozniak

factors, cartons, counts, courts

worthless


----------



## Gr3iz

throws, slower, wholes, howlers

caespitose


----------



## plodr

spite, coasts, scope, tapes

scattergood


----------



## Gr3iz

grotto, staged, crated, rotted

dapocaginous


----------



## cwwozniak

pounds, spacing, causing, pausing

smattering

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

matters, remains, stranger, smarting

enosimania 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

means, moans, mines, nine

ointment


----------



## cwwozniak

intent, mention, emit, mitten

anaplastologist


----------



## Gr3iz

plants, giants, plotting, totaling

facultative


----------



## plodr

cleft, flute, vital, facial

fraternity


----------



## Gr3iz

fattier, refrain, trainer, entry

velocipede


----------



## cwwozniak

veiled, coiled, eloped, dipole

contactless


----------



## Gr3iz

cottles, lactose, cancels, coatless

garnetiferous


----------



## cwwozniak

garnets, ferrous, granite, grains

factorials


----------



## Gr3iz

fractals, flirts, crofts, tonal

halieutics


----------



## cwwozniak

castle, cuties, latches, teach

hyperventilate

Hi. Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hyenae, prelate, thrive, levitate

ichneumous

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

munchies, shone, champs, chimps

passerby


----------



## plodr

bypass, brassy, spears, years

credential


----------



## cwwozniak

denial, candle, trained, latrine

interjection


----------



## Gr3iz

jitter, injection, rejection, center

jaspideous


----------



## cwwozniak

jades, paused, issued, spouse

stretchable


----------



## Gr3iz

belches, cheaters, battles, teachers

keraunoscopia


----------



## cwwozniak

puckers, pincers, soapier, crankier

traditions


----------



## plodr

rations, radios, strait, toast

aspiration


----------



## Gr3iz

aspirin, rations, spirit, trains

lacustrine


----------



## cwwozniak

latrines, cluster, slicer, sluice

groundwater


----------



## plodr

wound, grated, wager, under

evanescent


----------



## cwwozniak

secant, ascent, events, canteens

titration


----------



## Gr3iz

attrition, train, Triton, ration

machinule


----------



## cwwozniak

machine, launch, claim. mulch

endearing


----------



## Gr3iz

rending, darning, geared, nearing

nectariferous


----------



## plodr

faints, feints, founts, crates

obfuscate


----------



## cwwozniak

obtuse, abuse, about, faucets

reinforce


----------



## Gr3iz

enforcer, fiercer, corner, recoin

ochroleucous


----------



## cwwozniak

chorus, closer, chooser, couches

macerated


----------



## Gr3iz

cremated, remated, traced, demarcate 

pantagruelian


----------



## plodr

pearl, prune, ruling, panel

vacillate


----------



## cwwozniak

vacate, active, villa, cave

pronounce


----------



## Gr3iz

pouncer, pronoun, punner, cooper

quantophrenia


----------



## cwwozniak

quota repaint, thinner, piquant


laterally


----------



## Gr3iz

realty, tally, really, alley

resipiscence


----------



## plodr

press, spine, spice, nieces

complaint


----------



## Gr3iz

compliant, paint, clamp, implant

salsipotent


----------



## plodr

planets, stents, spiels, spaniels

overpriced


----------



## plodr

planets, stents, spiels, spaniels

overpriced


----------



## cwwozniak

pierced, voiced, proved, deprive

emanating


----------



## Gr3iz

teaming, mating, tinge, mange

tephromancy


----------



## plodr

chomp, party, match, trench

verecund


----------



## Gr3iz

curved, under, revend, never

ultramontane


----------



## plodr

mortal, lunar, treat, talent

troposphere


----------



## Gr3iz

shopper, repost, pothos, troopers

vehiculation


----------



## cwwozniak

eviction, vouch, teach, touch

complexion


----------



## Gr3iz

lexicon, compile, police, colon

wertfrei


----------



## cwwozniak

retire, writer, rifer, fewer

paganistic


----------



## Gr3iz

satanic, paints, spacing, casting

xenomorphic


----------



## plodr

mixed, chrome, prime, minor

simulacrum


----------



## Gr3iz

scrum, mauls, rails, claims

yellowback


----------



## plodr

black, yolk, elbow, bellow

esurient


----------



## cwwozniak

stein, unrest, tries, nester

lacquers


----------



## Gr3iz

squeal, clears, scale, square

zymotechnics


----------



## cwwozniak

chemists, zeniths, honesty, choices

matrimonial


----------



## Gr3iz

ammonia, trial, lariat, martial

alieniloquy


----------



## plodr

nail, quill, nylon, Nile

axiomatic


----------



## Gr3iz

toxic, coma, taxi, atom

badigeon


----------



## cwwozniak

badge, begin, binged, abode

backhanded


----------



## Gr3iz

backed, caned, hacked. aback

chirocosmetics


----------



## cwwozniak

choicest, metrics, choirs, mister

acclimate


----------



## plodr

claim, time, lime, mice

diphthong


----------



## cwwozniak

hoping, doping, night, ingot

retrievable


----------



## Gr3iz

believer, reveal, verite, tribal

deliquesce


----------



## cwwozniak

squid, slide, sluice, dices

synthetic


----------



## plodr

chins, chesty, shiny, stein

approached


----------



## cwwozniak

poacher, dapper, appear, chapped

recession


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, scores, cross, sincere

epicureanism


----------



## plodr

prism, escape, scamper, prunes

betokens


----------



## cwwozniak

knees, knobs, knots, bones

sommelier


----------



## Gr3iz

smiler, loser, miser, reels

filipendulous


----------



## plodr

fuels, spend, despoil, pulls

backlins


----------



## cwwozniak

backs, slink, slain, blanks

epicaricacy


----------



## plodr

caper, pricey, Pacer, prey

rodomontade


----------



## Gr3iz

donate, modder, droned, adorned

geitonogamy


----------



## cwwozniak

meaty, magnet, motion, going

tensioned


----------



## Gr3iz

intends, destine, stoned, tensed

hearsecloth


----------



## cwwozniak

hoarse, clothes, search, chores

cornfield

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

diner, coiled, fried, coined

hurricane


----------



## Gr3iz

recur, reach, enrich, archer

ichneumous

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mucous, chimes, minces, munches

phrontistery


----------



## Gr3iz

shorter, spotty, reports, pointers

juramentum


----------



## cwwozniak

jammer, manure, mature, untrue

litigants


----------



## plodr

giants, slain, sling, sting

sinistrality


----------



## cwwozniak

transit, strains, saintly, trinity

ambassadors


----------



## Gr3iz

brass, dramas, sodas, amass

kindergraph


----------



## plodr

drink, grape, harped, grind

vicarious


----------



## Gr3iz

vicious, curios, saviour, various

laevoduction


----------



## plodr

vocation, cloud, native, entail 

authority


----------



## Gr3iz

ratty, truth, trait, hotty 

macrobiote


----------



## plodr

crime, boat, trim, motor

hortatory


----------



## Gr3iz

rotary, harry, throat, oratory

nemophilist


----------



## plodr

post, helms, stein, miles

sobriquet


----------



## Gr3iz

squire, quiets, sorbet, bisque

oligophrenia


----------



## cwwozniak

gopher, plain, original. religion

conveyors


----------



## Gr3iz

coveys, scone, coney, covers

pandemonism


----------



## cwwozniak

demons, spammed, spanned, ponies

captioned


----------



## Gr3iz

action, piton, detain, canted

olericulture


----------



## cwwozniak

lecture, loiterer, retire, teller

depravity


----------



## plodr

raved, pity, depart, pride

epizeuxis


----------



## cwwozniak

pixies, seize, upsize, zips

intruders


----------



## Gr3iz

diners, strider, united, rustier

paedobaptism


----------



## cwwozniak

pimped, stamped, baited, mopped

confirmand


----------



## plodr

form, coda, minor, main

dystopia


----------



## Gr3iz

staid, potsy, pasty, today

queenright


----------



## cwwozniak

queer, green, righten, quieter

venturing


----------



## Gr3iz

venting, grunt, tuner, unite

requiescat


----------



## plodr

quieter, caster, equates, rescue

cosmetics


----------



## cwwozniak

cosmic, comics, smites, stems

pescatarian


----------



## Gr3iz

sprain, sprint, incant, retains

scenography


----------



## cwwozniak

changers, prances, crayons, oranges

overlapping


----------



## Gr3iz

paving, lopping, pearl, grapple

theocentrism


----------



## cwwozniak

theorems, chemist, stoner, theremin

theological


----------



## Gr3iz

local, helical, clothe, gothic

unstercorated


----------



## plodr

cartons, detours, tenders, scared

parchment


----------



## Gr3iz

march, rematch, preach, chanter

vasculature


----------



## plodr

cluster, values, vaults, steal

vigilant


----------



## Gr3iz

giant, living, tailing, anvil

witherling


----------



## plodr

wright, length, linger, threw

obstacles


----------



## Gr3iz

scales, blots, closets, locates

xanthospermous


----------



## cwwozniak

thoraxes, monstrous, phantoms, treasonous 

unfolded


----------



## plodr

fuel, lone, duel, loud

juberous


----------



## cwwozniak

rouse, robes, jobs, rubes

unratified


----------



## Gr3iz

fried, united, ruined, fainted

yogibogeybox


----------



## plodr

gooey, boxy, oggie, yoyo

vituperate


----------



## Gr3iz

private, repeat, viper, putter

zeugmatography


----------



## cwwozniak

grumpy, zero, hugger, theory

herringbone


----------



## plodr

bring, Rhone, green, boring

schmaltz


----------



## Gr3iz

malts, slat, talc, halts

achromatopsia


----------



## plodr

crimps, shoot, champs, moist

metrophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

motor, boomer, hamper, prime

pensiveness


----------



## Gr3iz

sieves, pennies, spines, sevens

belemnoid


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon, boiled. mined, blend

accompaniment


----------



## Gr3iz

comment, panic, impact, topic

cambresine


----------



## plodr

marines, became, scare, brines

persuasive


----------



## Gr3iz

suave, peruse, passive, revises

defervescence


----------



## cwwozniak

deference, defense, fevers, deserve

watchdogs

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

swatch, togas, shoat, chats 

empleomania


----------



## cwwozniak

plane, plain, lemon, animal

opportunity


----------



## plodr

runt, pointy, nutty, troop

naturalize


----------



## cwwozniak

nature, neutral, azure, retina

lunchroom


----------



## Gr3iz

munch, color, lurch, humor

familistery


----------



## plodr

mastery, flames, mister, style

watchman


----------



## Gr3iz

match, chant, thaw, hawn

gardevisure


----------



## cwwozniak

guards, revised, grieves, regards

etchings


----------



## plodr

sight, inches, chest, shine

dissuade


----------



## cwwozniak

disused, issued, aided, dudes

delaminate


----------



## Gr3iz

laminated, minted, detain, inmate

heterochrony


----------



## plodr

cornet, thorny, cheery, heron 

scofflaw


----------



## Gr3iz

offal, wolfs, scowl, flaws

immortelle


----------



## plodr

timer, molt, roil, melt

legerity


----------



## cwwozniak

legit, elegy, girly, elite

fenestration


----------



## Gr3iz

strife, fatten, station, fester

jocoserious


----------



## cwwozniak

cross, juice, juries, sources

inspired


----------



## plodr

spine, drips, diners, spend

verisimilitude


----------



## Gr3iz

servitude, delimits, derisive, multiverse

kilderkin


----------



## cwwozniak

kinder, kindle, kinkier, klinker

vocational

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation, location, vital, action

leiotrichous 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

clout, hires, chisel, horse

olericulture


----------



## Gr3iz

couture, trice, lecturer, reroll

maritodespotism


----------



## plodr

stream, priest, modest, tramps

scherzando


----------



## Gr3iz

razed, roaches, dozens, chosen

nemophilist


----------



## cwwozniak

moisten, lemons, phenols, holiest

concession


----------



## plodr

conic, noise, scones, noose 

redoubtable


----------



## cwwozniak

routable, troubled, related, doubter,

undamaged


----------



## Gr3iz

damned, munged, madden, ganged

opisthenar


----------



## cwwozniak

pointers, repaints, trophies, notaries

radiocarpal


----------



## Gr3iz

corral, radar, plaid, cardio 

peccaminous


----------



## cwwozniak

minces, moccasin, occupies, companies

unattached


----------



## Gr3iz

detach, haunted, chatted, taunted

quadrigeminal


----------



## plodr

inquired, qualm, grain, German

trustworthy


----------



## Gr3iz

thrust, wroth, strut, rusty

reductionism


----------



## plodr

edicts, editions, muster, inducts

inflated


----------



## Gr3iz

failed, detain, dealt, fainted

selenocentric


----------



## cwwozniak

electric, selection, concerns, entices

unbending


----------



## Gr3iz

dunning, guide, budge, unending

terraqueous


----------



## cwwozniak

request, quarters, treasure, routers

cuneiform


----------



## Gr3iz

force, crime, uniform, inform

unstercorated


----------



## plodr

undercoat, stunt, dates, stern

entrusted


----------



## Gr3iz

trustee, rutted, tented, street

vernaculate


----------



## plodr

clear, clean, vault, learn

wretched


----------



## cwwozniak

chewer, chewed, etched, creed

concealing


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaning, along, ocean, glean

whitecoat


----------



## plodr

watch, chew, chit, chow

Promethean


----------



## Gr3iz

protean, morph, throne, methane 

xylotherapy


----------



## cwwozniak

earthly, export, hearty, lather

maturation


----------



## Gr3iz

mutton, atrium, matron, mount

yieldless


----------



## plodr

dill, dells, dyes, lids

somnambulism


----------



## Gr3iz

albums, moils, balms, snails 

zooarchaeology


----------



## plodr

heal, cooler, graze, year

ineffable


----------



## cwwozniak

finale, feline, baffle, belief

campaigned


----------



## Gr3iz

decamp, camping, pinged, maced

adiaphoresis


----------



## cwwozniak

diapers, shores, parades, dispose

itinerary


----------



## Gr3iz

tinier, tarry, train, retain

balderdash


----------



## plodr

lashed, bladder, leads, breads

threequel (I guess this a modern word now that we have prequel)


----------



## Gr3iz

queer, reheel, there, lure

challenger


----------



## cwwozniak

changer, cleaner, reclean, healer

contender


----------



## plodr

conned, treed, recent, coder

lapidify


----------



## cwwozniak

daily, plaid, fail, paid

murkiest


----------



## Gr3iz

musket, turkies, mustier, skirt

dinumeration


----------



## plodr

nation, duet, remain, tirade

profligate


----------



## Gr3iz

frigate, politer, trifle, gloater

excoriation


----------



## cwwozniak

extra, retain, notice, certain

perpetrate

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tappet, patter, repeat, retreat

filiopietistic 

Hey pal! Happy Friday eve! ;-)


----------



## plodr

clips, flops, tiles, topics

vendetta


----------



## Gr3iz

event, detent, vented, attend

geophilous


----------



## cwwozniak

gulps, ploughs, epilogs, glues

implements


----------



## Gr3iz

simple, impels, silent, temples

hieromonach


----------



## plodr

monarch, choir, reach, chain

withdrawl


----------



## Gr3iz

wraith, whirl, width, wart

ignoscency


----------



## plodr

sync, scone, sing, coins

tenterhooks


----------



## Gr3iz

hookers, shooter, snooker, tokers

jolterhead


----------



## cwwozniak

header, jolted, thread, heated

plaster


----------



## Gr3iz

strap, repast, pleats, traps

karabiner


----------



## plodr

brink, banker, break, brake

irreparably


----------



## cwwozniak

parable, rarely, library, payable

suffragette


----------



## Gr3iz

suffer, gutters, strafe, grafts

laevoduction


----------



## cwwozniak

devotional, vocation, ductile, noticed

blockaded


----------



## Gr3iz

blocked, loaded, addle, cloaked

maledicent


----------



## plodr

decimal, lanced, timed, climate

honorable


----------



## cwwozniak

herbal, abhor alone, loaner

decimation


----------



## Gr3iz

cinema, medication, action, diction

novendial


----------



## cwwozniak

novel, denial, devil, loaned

narrowest


----------



## Gr3iz

warrens, strewn, towers, orates 

ontogenesis


----------



## cwwozniak

stones, steins, stings, tossing

igniters


----------



## plodr

signer, stein, grist, rinse

scoundrel


----------



## cwwozniak

sounder, scorned, louder, dunces

enchilada


----------



## Gr3iz

chained, lichen, dance, hailed

medusiform


----------



## cwwozniak

medium, misformed, femurs, forums

sporadic


----------



## Gr3iz

corps, scrap, pairs, drips

nociceptive


----------



## cwwozniak

concept, conceive, notice, incite

vibration


----------



## Gr3iz

trivia, bravo, brain, ration

orthognathism


----------



## plodr

ghost, organism, storm, nights

recording


----------



## Gr3iz

grinder, ordering, cringe, decor

pachydermia


----------



## cwwozniak

primed, peachy, chaired, repaid

elongation


----------



## Gr3iz

elation, looting, gelatin, tangle

questmonger


----------



## cwwozniak

request, monster, rouges, tongues

discerned


----------



## Gr3iz

descend, cider, redden, screed

retrocognition (seems like this would just be good memory!) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

recognition, igniter, contrition, nitrogen

alongside

I've come across the word retrocognition when reading about Buddhism and the rebirth of the Dalai Lama. It's considered a higher level of knowledge by being aware of your past lives.


----------



## Gr3iz

glides, alone, single, loading

spatiotemporal


----------



## cwwozniak

patties, proposal, pimples, materials

converse


----------



## plodr

covers, veers, Norse, covens

blatherskite


----------



## Gr3iz

Bakelite, basket, tribal, lathers

theatromania


----------



## plodr

heart, aroma, North, taint

festinate


----------



## Gr3iz

fattens, tenets, stint, estate

forthwith


----------



## plodr

worth, riot, frit, throw

mellifluous


----------



## cwwozniak

mouse, flours, follies, flumes

intoxication


----------



## Gr3iz

cotton, contain, intact, toxin

uintathere


----------



## cwwozniak

theater, neither, neuter, hatter

surpassed


----------



## Gr3iz

passer, spread, sussed, dress

velamentous


----------



## plodr

avenues, mental, sloven, mouse

alimentation


----------



## cwwozniak

alienation, mental, mention, lamination

corporate


----------



## Gr3iz

report, copter, crater, proctor

windbreak


----------



## cwwozniak

wreak, binder, bread, brained

relapsing


----------



## plodr

sling, perils, snap, pleas

generation


----------



## cwwozniak

tanner, anointer, ignorant, ingrate

pioneering


----------



## Gr3iz

pinion, peering, ironing, reopening

yeomanette


----------



## cwwozniak

money, meaty, atone, meant

injected


----------



## Gr3iz

deject, cited, tined, niece

zooarchaeology


----------



## cwwozniak

zoology, clergy, charge, chorale

souvenir


----------



## Gr3iz

riven, snore, rouse, visor

aberuncators


----------



## plodr

unrest, counters, about, caters

waterproof


----------



## Gr3iz

reproof, woofer, torpor, rafter

blennophobia


----------



## plodr

blip, phone. plain, hobble

guardians


----------



## cwwozniak

guards, radians, drugs, grains

wildfires


----------



## Gr3iz

fried, wilder, delis, fields

camelopard


----------



## cwwozniak

camper, leopard, palmed, caramel

mentioning


----------



## plodr

inning, omen, time, gone

butyraceous


----------



## Gr3iz

beauty, create, because, rescue

diffarreation


----------



## plodr

ration, afraid, differ, trader

cachinnate


----------



## Gr3iz

cachet, cheat, chain, natch 

equiponderate


----------



## plodr

pound, quieter, depart, tender

whillikers


----------



## Gr3iz

whiles, swill, hikers, shrike

flammiferous


----------



## cwwozniak

famous, souffle, failures, slammer

administer


----------



## plodr

master, damns, rinsed, raisin 

supernumerary


----------



## cwwozniak

presume, marry, supreme, spurner 

pastures


----------



## Gr3iz

pastes, purest, assure, repast

grangerize


----------



## plodr

graze, grain, zinger, ginger

illation


----------



## cwwozniak

talon, latino, allot, tonal

concussive


----------



## Gr3iz

scones, voices, covens, ounces

heliosciophyte


----------



## cwwozniak

holistic, isotope, choosey, clothes

uplifted


----------



## Gr3iz

fluid, fluted, piled, tiled

incommiscible


----------



## cwwozniak

incomes, immiscible, combines, concise 

bestowing


----------



## Gr3iz

bowing, swing, binges, twinges

jazzophone


----------



## cwwozniak

zone, phone, john, haze

gameleste


----------



## plodr

least, gales, steam, stale

prostrate


----------



## dotty999

prates, parts, sport, potter

perfumed


----------



## Gr3iz

feuder, dream, premed, freed

knickerbockers


----------



## plodr

bickers, Norse, bonkers, seek

football


----------



## cwwozniak

boot, total, ballot, bloat

preprocess


----------



## Gr3iz

prepress, coppers, recess, spores

lautenclavicymbel


----------



## cwwozniak

clavicle, latency, metallic, calculate

mouthfuls


----------



## plodr

moths, fouls, shut, shout

chrysanthemum


----------



## cwwozniak

charms, shanty, muster, merchants

hyacinths


----------



## Gr3iz

chants, shanty, haints, yachts

magnicaudate


----------



## cwwozniak

magnitude, magnetic, mandate, animated

maelstrom


----------



## Gr3iz

lemons, storm, trammels, ostler

negentropy


----------



## cwwozniak

penny, green, poetry, progeny

ratcheting


----------



## plodr

change, train, target, charting

commanded


----------



## Gr3iz

demand, modem, coded, nomad

omphaloskepsis


----------



## plodr

compasses, milks, ships, posses 

withheld


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> compasses


I am afraid I don't see a "c" there, Liz ...

wield, tilde, whiled, hilted

palaeobiology


----------



## cwwozniak

palaeology, oblige, galley, gallop

adversities


----------



## Gr3iz

advertises, strives, revisited, diverse

quantivalence


----------



## cwwozniak

quaint, valiant, entice, queen

overturn


----------



## plodr

trove, route, tuner, vent

contemporary


----------



## cwwozniak

contrary, promote, notary, proctor

outdated


----------



## Gr3iz

touted, outed, doted, toad

reductionism


----------



## cwwozniak

recision, reducts, mouser, dunces

mutilated


----------



## plodr

muted, mailed, teal, timed

intrepid


----------



## cwwozniak

printed, pried, tined, diner

daintily


----------



## Gr3iz

dainty, daily, lady, tail

sedigitated


----------



## plodr

digits, gated, stated, stead

argument


----------



## Gr3iz

garment, manure, manger, urgent

tetrapteran


----------



## cwwozniak

pattern, repeat, retreat, patent

untouched


----------



## Gr3iz

douche, chuted, tuned, ounce

unprevaricate


----------



## cwwozniak

prevent, venture, partier, capture

tantalize


----------



## Gr3iz

latent, analize, talent, attain

vegetivorous


----------



## plodr

vigorous, sieve, troves, strive

susurration


----------



## cwwozniak

strains, rations, ratios, sustain

switching


----------



## plodr

hints, winch, swing, shin

leitmotif


----------



## Gr3iz

mottle, title, filet, limit

wasserman


----------



## cwwozniak

smears, swears, news, warms

striated


----------



## Gr3iz

tastier, tirades, trades, ratted

xerodermia


----------



## cwwozniak

mixer, remade, dream, reamed

luminaire


----------



## Gr3iz

lunar, realm, miner, nailer

yttriferous


----------



## cwwozniak

ferry, roust, routes, retrofits

melanopsin


----------



## plodr

limes, planes, slope, miens 

ecoanxiety


----------



## Gr3iz

toxic, excite, octane, teeny

zeugmatography


----------



## cwwozniak

autograph, geography, empathy, apathy

contributors


----------



## plodr

bouts, stout, riots, coins

spacious


----------



## cwwozniak

aspic, oasis, pious, cusps

clearheaded


----------



## Gr3iz

cheered, declared, reached, heralded

adiaphoresis


----------



## plodr

radio, press, shores, diapers

alphabet


----------



## Gr3iz

table, bleat, plate, halt

beneficiate


----------



## plodr

benefit, cabinet, fact, finite

idiolect


----------



## cwwozniak

coiled, toiled, docile, cited

decaying


----------



## Gr3iz

dingy, acing, ceding, dance

cacodemomania


----------



## cwwozniak

commando, demonic, ammonia, economic

consortium


----------



## Gr3iz

mounts, snort. courts, motion

desquamate


----------



## plodr

dates, equate, dames, steamed

discommode


----------



## Gr3iz

diodes, coded, modes, dimmed

eellogofusciouhipoppokunurious


----------



## plodr

pious, fouls, pecking, hours

newfangled


----------



## cwwozniak

gleaned, weaned, flanged, eagle

acclimation


----------



## Gr3iz

limit, action, clan, talc

filipendulous


----------



## plodr

flips, sound, spend, douse

indigenous


----------



## Gr3iz

endings, design, singed, nudges

genethliacon


----------



## plodr

genetic, clone, eight, giant

surprised


----------



## Gr3iz

pursed, dress, spires, rises

heptamerous


----------



## plodr

harms, hurts, mopes, stamp

fungible


----------



## Gr3iz

bungle, fling, lunge, nubile

ignipotent


----------



## cwwozniak

ignite, pointing, petting, intent

intensifies

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fitness, intense, sifts, tenses

jentacular


----------



## cwwozniak

central, actual, carnal, arcane

mutineers


----------



## Gr3iz

tuners, stein, reunites, minutes

kindergraph


----------



## plodr

neigh, drape, darker, pinker

measurable


----------



## Gr3iz

rambles. smear, marbles, lemurs

laetificate


----------



## plodr

fatal, facial, tacit, fleet

doldrums


----------



## Gr3iz

moulds, drums, lords, slum

malversation


----------



## plodr

slave, ration, metals, aversion

armistice


----------



## Gr3iz

scream, miters, traces, raise

neocatastrophism


----------



## plodr

charms, points, parents, streams

ambivert


----------



## Gr3iz

tribe, avert, miter, rivet

oneirocriticism


----------



## cwwozniak

coercion, corrections, incorrect, interiors

chameleon


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon, halon, camel, clone

pastourelle


----------



## plodr

plates, roust, pause, slope

watchdog


----------



## Gr3iz

what, goad, chow, thaw

quattrocento


----------



## plodr

quota, crone, tuner, crate

desideratum


----------



## Gr3iz

muddier, raided, stadium, dreads

reremouse


----------



## plodr

Morse, rouse, smore, errs

psephology


----------



## Gr3iz

hoppy, posey, glops, shoppe

seismotherapy


----------



## plodr

hampers, iotas, hasty, stream

supercilious


----------



## Gr3iz

luscious, pious, scruples, cripes

terricolous


----------



## cwwozniak

colors, recoils, sluice, rooster

underpants

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

panders, strand, punters, tanners

untimeous 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

minutes, minuets, moisten, unites

pictures

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

prices, cuties, script, tripe

venography


----------



## cwwozniak

paver, phony, prong, graven

formatting


----------



## Gr3iz

rafting, forming, matting, graft

witenagemot


----------



## cwwozniak

magneto, tweeting, teaming, meeting

flourishing


----------



## Gr3iz

flushing, shoring, rushing, hours

xylophagous


----------



## plodr

loopy, sax, slug, halos 

indelible


----------



## Gr3iz

libel, billed, dined, inedible

youngberry


----------



## cwwozniak

younger, buoys, bogey, reborn

withdrawals


----------



## Gr3iz

drawls, swath, widths, hails

zoogeography


----------



## plodr

zephyr, gorge, pray, hazy

wherewithal


----------



## Gr3iz

herewith, wither, lather, threw

agamogenesis


----------



## cwwozniak

gaminess, noggins, manages, message

commodities


----------



## Gr3iz

commodes, cooties, decommits, stoic

bastinade


----------



## cwwozniak

basted, abstained, beans, stein

ammunition


----------



## Gr3iz

anoint, minion, minutia, mount

cannelure


----------



## cwwozniak

cleaner, nuclear, unclear, reclean

patrolman

Time to set up coffee for tomorrow and go to bed. Good night, Mark!


----------



## plodr

patron, lamp, trap, manor

autoschediasm


----------



## Gr3iz

ashamed, chaste, mustache, schism

didgeridoo


----------



## cwwozniak

ridged, dodger, goodie, diode

unquivering


----------



## Gr3iz

unique, veining, nerving, gunner

enantiomorph


----------



## plodr

motion, portion, heart, pronto 

tertiary


----------



## Gr3iz

treaty, artier, artery, ratty

flavescent


----------



## cwwozniak

seven, fasten, cleanest, cleanse

clumsiest


----------



## Gr3iz

clues, muscles, slits, tussle

gnotobiology


----------



## cwwozniak

goblin, bolting, boogying, lotion

generalized


----------



## Gr3iz

dazing, ledger, regaled, darling

heterothermal


----------



## plodr

meteor, health, theme, treat

boasting


----------



## Gr3iz

basting, bingo, stain, goats

incatenation


----------



## cwwozniak

incantation, content, innate, notate

imploding


----------



## Gr3iz

limping, dimpling, piling, loping

jurimetrics


----------



## cwwozniak

juicers, music, muster, timers

chiaroscuro


----------



## plodr

hours, chairs, chorus, scour

intercept


----------



## Gr3iz

inert, print, pierce, tripe

konimeter


----------



## cwwozniak

mentor, remote, tinker, entire

deterrence


----------



## Gr3iz

recenter, centered, renter, entered

libertinage


----------



## cwwozniak

lineage, retina, general, triage

unavailable


----------



## Gr3iz

unlivable, viable, naval, balun

megalography


----------



## plodr

geography, palm, logger, regal

prescient


----------



## cwwozniak

present, precise, recites, respect

dissimilar


----------



## Gr3iz

raids, dials, sails, maids

nemorivagant


----------



## cwwozniak

vagrant, manager, magnet, vintage

resonance


----------



## plodr

scone, races, croons, nears

extramundane


----------



## Gr3iz

extrude, teamed, dancer, manned

orobathymetric


----------



## cwwozniak

barometric, chatty, rotary, bottom

ecstatically


----------



## plodr

little, Celtic, scale, yeast

gloaming


----------



## cwwozniak

gaming, along, malign, amigo

correctable


----------



## Gr3iz

rectal, retrace, creator, braced

parthenology


----------



## cwwozniak

anthology, pathogen, patron, theology

cymotrichous


----------



## Gr3iz

ostrich, succor, mousy, stormy

queenright


----------



## plodr

night, queer, quiet, reign

eldritch


----------



## cwwozniak

itched, ditch, direct, credit

gooseberries


----------



## Gr3iz

geese, boogers, rigors, soberer 

resistentialism


----------



## cwwozniak

essentialism, mistreats, mentalists, minerals

billionaire


----------



## Gr3iz

liberal, brain, alien, bonier

scaturiginous


----------



## cwwozniak

strains, sugars, scouts, grains,

parsonage


----------



## Gr3iz

grapes, sprang, aprons, person

tabloidese


----------



## plodr

blasted, toils, steed, steel

leviathan


----------



## Gr3iz

lathe, valiant, alien, health

universalism


----------



## cwwozniak

missile, savers, slain, remains

alleviated


----------



## plodr

delta, elevated, detail, level

tarriance


----------



## Gr3iz

retrain, certain, terrain, narrate

vaporetto


----------



## plodr

paver, troop, prove, trove

amygdala


----------



## cwwozniak

madly, malady, glad, lady

technocrat


----------



## Gr3iz

chatter, rotten, catcher, hotter

wholestitch


----------



## cwwozniak

switch, hitches, clothes, whistle

boulevard


----------



## Gr3iz

braved, louver, double, reload

yodization


----------



## cwwozniak

today, dainty, ditzy, idiot

captained


----------



## plodr

paced, adept, painted, diet

funambulist


----------



## cwwozniak

flaunts, fistula, balms, autumns

rehearsed


----------



## Gr3iz

sheared, heard, dearer, harder

zabaglione


----------



## cwwozniak

legion, ablaze, bagel, galeon

halftime


----------



## plodr

flame, hail, thief, film

perfervid


----------



## cwwozniak

prefer, refried, driver, pried

masculinity


----------



## Gr3iz

lunacy, lunatics, claims, mainly

affreightment


----------



## plodr

frighten, meant, teeth, aright 

satisfice


----------



## Gr3iz

castes, fates, facets, seats

bibliopoesy


----------



## plodr

biopsy, blips, bibles, ploys

versatile


----------



## Gr3iz

starve, strive, travels, reveals

cacaesthesia


----------



## plodr

cashes, heists, thesis, cheats

baccalaureate


----------



## Gr3iz

create, baccarat, berate, brutal

decamerous


----------



## cwwozniak

smeared, comrades, coursed, mouser

chambers


Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

breach, marches, chaser, search

ecclesiology 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

colleges, closely, collies, loosely

taxability


----------



## Gr3iz

axial, batty, tail, bitty

fantasticate


----------



## cwwozniak

faces, fasten, incest, fattest

fetishes


----------



## Gr3iz

sheets, fishes, thief, heists

galactophagist


----------



## plodr

postal, slight, coastal, plots

lagniappe


----------



## Gr3iz

lapping, planing, nipple, apple

haemathermal


----------



## cwwozniak

hamlet, leather, hammer, health

custodial


----------



## Gr3iz

cloud, stoic, dialout, locust

ichthyocoprolite


----------



## cwwozniak

pitchy, cooler, police, richly

acidified


----------



## plodr

deaf, diced, faded, faced

fidelity


----------



## cwwozniak

deity, deftly, filed, tiled

importer


----------



## Gr3iz

report, primer, timer, merit

jackanapes


----------



## plodr

Japan, speak, packs, jeans

triclinium


----------



## Gr3iz

cilium, nitric, limit, cumin 

kaleidophone


----------



## cwwozniak

dolphin, planked, hooked, inhaled

impertinence

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pierce, cement, repent, eminent 

lachrymogenic


----------



## cwwozniak

cryogenic, recycling, machinery, charming

aspartame

Bedtime for me. Goodnight Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

repast, prates, tamers, stream

macropicide 

Right behind you, pal ... Just gotta take the dog out once more ...


----------



## cwwozniak

periodic, compared, cramped, damper

unsalted


----------



## plodr

leads, stun, lends, dental

zeitgeber


----------



## Gr3iz

geezer, biter, breeze, tiger

neolagnium


----------



## cwwozniak

malign, gleam, lounge, mingle

numismatist


----------



## Gr3iz

sustain, insist, minima, matins

obscurantism


----------



## cwwozniak

strain, about, moist, bacon

downloaded


----------



## Gr3iz

wooden, dawdled, loaned, noodled

palimbacchius


----------



## cwwozniak

calcium, publish, abacus, acclaim

updating


----------



## Gr3iz

gaunt, paint, pundit, taping

quadripole


----------



## cwwozniak

dipole, opaque, plaque, polar

octocopters


----------



## Gr3iz

potters, octets, soccer, troopers

recadency


----------



## plodr

yard, dance, cedar, yearn

authenticator


----------



## Gr3iz

author. haunch, chanter, retain

sarmentum


----------



## cwwozniak

summer, tamers, tuners, master

prescribe


----------



## Gr3iz

cripes, prices, berries, riper

taradiddle


----------



## cwwozniak

riddle, ladder, trailed, addled 

personal

Time to setup coffee and call it a night. Might need a bit of brandy to get in a sleepy mood. Good night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

parson, loaners, solar, aspen

univoltine


----------



## plodr

liven, tunnel, lout, lint

palisade


----------



## Gr3iz

palsied, aside, lapsed, ladles

velamentous


----------



## cwwozniak

volumes, laments, eventual, enamels

tormenting


----------



## Gr3iz

mentoring, rotting, mention, gotten

weatherboard


----------



## plodr

bread, brother, wreath, broader 

willyard


----------



## Gr3iz

daily. wildly, diary, lardy 

youngstock


----------



## plodr

stunk, gutsy, counts, scout

imagineer


----------



## cwwozniak

imager, remain, reaming, migraine

donatable


----------



## Gr3iz

datable, abated, tabled, bolted

zapateado


----------



## plodr

peat, taped, adze, dope

obstreperous


----------



## cwwozniak

porous, pressure, robust, robots

spreader


----------



## Gr3iz

dearer, drapes, speared, parsed

aboutsledge


----------



## cwwozniak

sludge, badges, gloats, deluges

terahertz


----------



## Gr3iz

tetra, hazer, threat, reheat

baptistery


----------



## cwwozniak

pastry, tapestry, baster, typist

stimulator


----------



## Gr3iz

roust, storm, moist, trails

calenture


----------



## cwwozniak

lecture, tenure, central, unclear

commutation


----------



## plodr

comma, mount, mint, count

ingenious


----------



## cwwozniak

ensign, unions, unison, noise

astounding


----------



## Gr3iz

sounding, daunting, donuts, anoint

dearticulate


----------



## plodr

leader, cedar, clued, trailed

abbreviation


----------



## Gr3iz

aviation, ribbon, invite, baronet

effutiation


----------



## plodr

feat, tout, finite, affine

hysteria


----------



## cwwozniak

hasty, their, hearty, earthy

snatching


----------



## Gr3iz

giants, chasing, saints, chanting

facultative


----------



## cwwozniak

factual, cultivate, lactate, activate

moistening


----------



## plodr

mints, sting, stone, gents

stocking


----------



## Gr3iz

stink, socking, costing, conks

gamophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

amigo, hobo, hoop, boom

interchange


----------



## Gr3iz

chanter, reagent, teacher, cheating

handspike


----------



## cwwozniak

spined, hanks, pinheads, shaken

trumpeted


----------



## plodr

deter, mutter, muted, temper

sauerkraut


----------



## User55555555587

Sat,tear,task,rat


tyrannosaurus rex


----------



## cwwozniak

outruns, suntans, notary, rotary

interrupters


----------



## Gr3iz

reputes, stirrup, putters, printers

galericulate


----------



## plodr

cellar, tiger, cult, glare

ambrosial


----------



## Gr3iz

broils, morals, lambs, amoral

ichthyophile


----------



## cwwozniak

pitchy, polite, police, policy

performers


----------



## plodr

from, pores, proms, errors

bounteous


----------



## cwwozniak

bunts, tubes, boots, bones

malaprops


----------



## Gr3iz

romps, palms, alarms, slam

homeowner


----------



## cwwozniak

mower, hormone, women, honor

cohabitator


----------



## Gr3iz

broach, chair, trait, orbit

jasperated


----------



## plodr

jest, steed, pears, stared

fussbudget


----------



## Gr3iz

fussed, gusset, budges, fudges

kenspeckle


----------



## plodr

sleep, spleen, scene, sleek

immemorial


----------



## Gr3iz

morale, immoral, lemon, mimer

lammergeier


----------



## cwwozniak

glimmer, merger, larger, mangler

directorial


----------



## Gr3iz

rectal, trailed, derail, cordial

mainpernor


----------



## cwwozniak

primer, minor, remain, repair

panathenol


----------



## Gr3iz

panel, ethanol, loathe, annal

narrischkeit


----------



## plodr

retails, starch, *****, reach

consequential


----------



## Gr3iz

sequin, equates, lactose, intense

obmutescent


----------



## cwwozniak

obtuse, obscene, becomes, buttons

unspeakable


----------



## Gr3iz

bleak, unable, spunk, blanks

pallasethesia


----------



## cwwozniak

pastels, phases, tassel, pallets

obscurity


----------



## Gr3iz

scrub, curtsy, burst, orbits

quantuplicity


----------



## cwwozniak

quantity, quality, antiquity, punctual

comparative


----------



## plodr

compare, voter, private, captive


beneficence


----------



## Gr3iz

enfence, niece, fine, been

ranunculaceous


----------



## cwwozniak

annuals, carousel, larcenous, concerns

buttercups


----------



## Gr3iz

cutters, buster, precut, sputter

saltativeness


----------



## cwwozniak

saltines, enslaves, tasteless, stainless

jumpable


----------



## Gr3iz

maple, jumble, plume, ampule

taphrogenesis


----------



## plodr

present, eight, sharpen, shorts

hebetude


----------



## cwwozniak

debut, tube, thud, beet

lethargy


----------



## Gr3iz

greatly, hearty, lather, regal

ultracrepidate


----------



## cwwozniak

decapitate, capitulated, prettier, culprit

overstepped


----------



## HOBOcs

poster, vetoed, severe, deeper

developmental

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

enveloped, lamented, malevolent, dollop

valetudinarian


----------



## plodr

dinner, vaulted, linear, validate

doomscrolling (I think the internet surfing age has created lots of new words)


----------



## Gr3iz

scolding, droll, molding, looming

weatherometer


----------



## cwwozniak

earthworm, remote, retreat, reheat

letterhead


----------



## Gr3iz

threat, leather, dearth, tethered

xylogenous


----------



## cwwozniak

glues, lounges, oxygen, goose

parasite


----------



## Gr3iz

sprite, traipse, rapist, praise

yeowoman


----------



## plodr

money, many, meany, meow

sugarplum


----------



## cwwozniak

lumps, lamps, grumps, gramps

menagerie


----------



## Gr3iz

reaming, germane, meager, emerge

zabaglione


----------



## plodr

Zeno, bail, belong, lingo

antediluvian


----------



## cwwozniak

zone, blazing, analog, bagel

glistening


----------



## Gr3iz

nesting, stinging, enlisting, niggles

aberdevine


----------



## cwwozniak

driven, abide, rabid, bread

inspires


----------



## plodr

press, spies, snips, piers

tirrivee


----------



## cwwozniak

riveter, retire, river, revert

compactness


----------



## Gr3iz

stomps, compass, stance, enacts

barbarocracy


----------



## cwwozniak

crabby, cobra, carry, array

colonialism


----------



## Gr3iz

animals, slalom, millions, cilia 

calefacient


----------



## cwwozniak

facial, accent, client, inflate

libation

Time to pour me a calefacient libation and go to bed. Goodnight, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

baton, bloat, tibia, talon

dealbation 

Yeah, I need to take the dog out in the rain, then head for the sack myself. G'night pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

ablation, detail, bolted, boiled

devotion


----------



## Gr3iz

divot, voted, vented, ovoid

effleurage


----------



## cwwozniak

refugee, gaffer, feeler, gruff

masters


----------



## Gr3iz

streams, tamers, tasers, maters

faveolate


----------



## plodr

fatal, veal, float, loaf

merrymaking


----------



## Gr3iz

remake, marrying, grimmer, remarking

gaminesque


----------



## cwwozniak

equine, games, amusing, enigmas

backgammon


----------



## Gr3iz

gamma, aback, bacon, magma

hamshackle


----------



## cwwozniak

hackles, shame, chalks, smack

inhibited


----------



## Gr3iz

diet, bind, hide, debt

idempotent


----------



## cwwozniak

impotent, pointed, potted, pitted

multiplicity


----------



## Gr3iz

multiply, implicit, illicit, putty

jasperated


----------



## cwwozniak

parade, jester, rested, spade

containing


----------



## plodr

gain, coating, goat, coining 

fireworks


----------



## cwwozniak

fires, workers, forks, frisker

detonating


----------



## Gr3iz

detain, dating, noting, gained

kenophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

bookie, panko, piano, phone

emptiness


----------



## Gr3iz

empties, steins, spines, smites

lampyridine


----------



## plodr

limp, dreamy, player, nailed

scrutiny


----------



## cwwozniak

crusty, citrus, ruins, rustic

surveilled (lots of 7 and 8 letter word possible, if anyone wants a bit of a challenge)


----------



## Gr3iz

reviled, delivers, servile, lurid

mainsheet


----------



## cwwozniak

meanest, inseam, heats, meats
Hi, Mark!

traveler


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Chuck!

reveal, valet, raver, alert

natational


----------



## cwwozniak

anoint, attain, total, latin

treasure


----------



## Gr3iz

reuse, teaser, reseat, stare

octamerous


----------



## cwwozniak

customer, stream, creams, muster

consisting

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

tongs, coins, insist, stoic

prospers


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, ropers, spores, prose

panaesthesia


----------



## plodr

Asian, pants, sheep, spite

vindicated


----------



## Gr3iz

divan, divide, canted, indicted

quantimeter


----------



## cwwozniak

queen, quieter, remain, matter

angiogram


----------



## Gr3iz

gaming, marina, organ, roaming

rapprochement


----------



## cwwozniak

rapper, reproach, parchment, preacher

sandblasting


----------



## Gr3iz

stabling, sanding, stains, stands

saponaceous


----------



## cwwozniak

spaces, pounces, coupon, nooses

soapstone


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, pastes, spates, atones

taphrogenesis


----------



## cwwozniak

genies, tapers, traipses, ghosts

subsidence


----------



## plodr

cubes, dines, needs, scenes

infodemic


----------



## cwwozniak

confide, income, demonic, denim

telepathic


----------



## Gr3iz

teach, teeth, pitch, leach

undigenous


----------



## plodr

sending, sound, doing, design 

misbegotten


----------



## cwwozniak

bitten, mittens, meetings, tombs

tortuous


----------



## Gr3iz

tutors, strut, trust, torus

unbeknownst


----------



## plodr

unknown, bouts, stone, stunk 

paraselene


----------



## cwwozniak

parse, lapse, panels, sealer

parhelion


----------



## Gr3iz

phone, parole, apron, plainer

vardingale


----------



## cwwozniak

graven, dangler, glider, vinegar 

stiffened


----------



## Gr3iz

fisted, sifted, destine, infested

weedicide


----------



## plodr

decide, wide, diced, deed

benefits


----------



## cwwozniak

befits, stein, finest, teens

seditious


----------



## Gr3iz

tedious, suited, duties, studies

yellowplush


----------



## plodr

house, wholly, pushy, slope

penchant


----------



## Gr3iz

patch, teach, enchant, cheat

zeugmatography


----------



## cwwozniak

autograph, geography, amaze, rampage

toasters


----------



## Gr3iz

roasts, starts, tasers, orates

absolutive


----------



## cwwozniak

absolute, absolve, violates, salute


photogenic


----------



## plodr

phonic, pinch, night, thine

scintillating


----------



## Gr3iz

instating, installing, cilia, catting

baragnosis


----------



## cwwozniak

bargains, brass, gross, organs

weightiness


----------



## Gr3iz

things, twinges, hewing, swings

calcographer


----------



## cwwozniak

reproach, regal, larger, gopher

carbonate

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

Beano ®, crate, borne, coat

gravitas


----------



## Gr3iz

vista, gratis, stair, Rasta

decorticate

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

decorate, deceit, catered, cratered

removal


----------



## Gr3iz

mover, molar, ravel, valor

egelidate


----------



## cwwozniak

delegate, detail, gated, delete

dissolved

Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

solids, soiled, voided, ovoids

faveolate

G'night pal. On my way, too ... <yawn>


----------



## plodr

float, ovate, feel, leaf

eleemosynary


----------



## cwwozniak

lemons, yeoman, yearly, nearly 

handouts


----------



## Gr3iz

shout, haunts, thuds, stand

gardevisure


----------



## plodr

sieve, guards, graves, devise

cordate


----------



## Gr3iz

traced, crated, recoat, decor

habilable


----------



## cwwozniak

liable, label, heal, bible

clothing


----------



## Gr3iz

cling, glitch, thong, holing 

icterogenic


----------



## plodr

cogent, tiger, ricing, crone

simplify


----------



## Gr3iz

simply, films, limps, flips

jenneting


----------



## cwwozniak

engine, genie, tinge, teen

jaundiced


----------



## Gr3iz

juiced, candied, diced, undead

kephalonomancy


----------



## plodr

choke, alchemy, openly, peachy

snuggery


----------



## Gr3iz

grungy, surge, nurse, resung

laparoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

clappers, apples, spooler, opposer

abdominal


----------



## Gr3iz

admin, lambda, modal, domain

malloseismic


----------



## cwwozniak

camomile, missile, mimes, scales

prevarication


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation, cavern, privation, tarpon 

navigerous


----------



## plodr

savior, rungs, arise, ruins

refulgence


----------



## cwwozniak

refuge, fleece, fence, flung

brightness

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sights, besting, rights, things

obtenebrate


----------



## plodr

berate, batten, tenet, robber

matutinal


----------



## Gr3iz

attain, taunt, mutant, Latin

odontogeny


----------



## plodr

tendon, Ogden, gooey, Denton

bureaucracy


----------



## Gr3iz

beary, rebury, curer, bracer

palinspastic


----------



## plodr

plastic, snails, clasps, scant

extraordinary


----------



## Gr3iz

ordain, detox, rotary, retrain

quaresimal


----------



## plodr

square, mails, mires, lamas

inaugurate


----------



## cwwozniak

auger, ingrate, granite, urinate

eradication


----------



## Gr3iz

indicate, radiation, reaction, direction

rapprochement


----------



## cwwozniak

trapper, chopper, chaperone, merchant

windlasses


----------



## Gr3iz

swindles, windless, wassels, ladies

saltativeness


----------



## cwwozniak

saltiness, invests, vessels, tasteless

taxonomies


----------



## plodr

exits, moisten, Moonies, steam

retroactive


----------



## Gr3iz

retract, tractor, reactive, activate

taradiddle


----------



## plodr

tread, dread, liter, addled

hypostatic


----------



## Gr3iz

staph, attic, chatty, topics

undulationism


----------



## plodr

nouns, maids, Latin, slain

shenanigans


----------



## Gr3iz

gnashes, assign, shines, hinges

vaporetto


----------



## cwwozniak

voter, prove, patter, trove

waterbus


----------



## Gr3iz

rebuts, straw, breast, tubers

whencesoever


----------



## plodr

cheers, woven, heroes, screw

procellous


----------



## Gr3iz

porous, cellos, slurp, looser

youngstock


----------



## cwwozniak

stocky, county, gusty, goons

livestock


----------



## plodr

stove, slick, violets, stick

prolixity


----------



## Gr3iz

proxy, toil, oily, portly

zinkiferous


----------



## cwwozniak

zones, infuser, funkier, fusion

producing


----------



## Gr3iz

proud, coding, ground, roping

abyssopelagic


----------



## cwwozniak

bagels, glossy, copies, spoilage

bottomless


----------



## Gr3iz

bootless, bottles, moose, stole

barbigerous


----------



## cwwozniak

sugar, rubbers, absorb, rigors

bearded


----------



## Gr3iz

breaded, bared, rebar, dread

calumniate


----------



## plodr

climate, unite, mantel, clean

whithersoever


----------



## Gr3iz

writhes, reserve, howsoever, thrives

decimestrial


----------



## plodr

decimal, rested, direst, cleats

guileless


----------



## Gr3iz

legless, guises, sieges, guess

elatrometer


----------



## plodr

motel, remote, matter, realm

aoristic


----------



## Gr3iz

stoic, coats, stair, riots

felicificative


----------



## cwwozniak

affective, italic, active, effect

adjective

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jived, active, caved, evicted

gastromancy 

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

angstrom, anatomy, crayons, matrons

prophesied


----------



## Gr3iz

shopped, poised, hipper, dippers

haruspication


----------



## cwwozniak

staunch, sprain, touch, historic

entrails


----------



## Gr3iz

restrain, listen, enlist, sinter

idolothyte


----------



## plodr

ditty, lithe, hoodie, diet

acolytes


----------



## Gr3iz

costly, stale, tacos, laces

jesuitocracy


----------



## cwwozniak

juicer, security, caustic, acoustic

governed


----------



## plodr

nerve, geode, edge, verge

reflection


----------



## cwwozniak

election, electron, erection, flier

converts


----------



## Gr3iz

voters, scone, covers, roster

kinetheodolite


----------



## cwwozniak

telethon, knitted, knotted, entitled

tracking


----------



## plodr

rank, grain, acting, trick

umbrageous


----------



## Gr3iz

gumbos, barges, usage, mouser

laticiferous


----------



## cwwozniak

brogues, barges, gumbos, embargos

unfairness


----------



## Gr3iz

funnies, sunnier, fauns, snares

malfeasance


----------



## cwwozniak

cleanse, females, enflames, camels

pretentious


----------



## Gr3iz

pretties, stripes, stouter, repents

nebelwerfer


----------



## plodr

refer, brew, fern, leer 

cowardice


----------



## cwwozniak

accord, cried, weirdo, adore

launcher


----------



## Gr3iz

relaunch, luncher, lancer, hunch

odorivector


----------



## cwwozniak

director, covert, crier, record

substance


----------



## Gr3iz

busts, basset, causes, tubers

panpygoptosis


----------



## cwwozniak

pistons, spaying, opposing, options

shortness


----------



## Gr3iz

tresses, snorts, thrones, shortens

quattrocentism


----------



## cwwozniak

quarters, centrism, rotten, moisten

iterative


----------



## Gr3iz

trivia, trait, rivet, vetter

recriminate


----------



## plodr

crime, career, trainer, creamier

inextricably


----------



## Gr3iz

cabler, excitably, banter, inter

sanguinolent


----------



## cwwozniak

sanguine, stolen, single, question

bleeding


----------



## Gr3iz

binged, glide, being, legend

tegestology


----------



## cwwozniak

geology, toggles, settle, stooge

beermats


----------



## Gr3iz

baster, master, stream, berates

unconsentaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

consents, announces, consonants, stances

discordant


----------



## Gr3iz

ordains, scant, adroit, trains

vasiferous


----------



## plodr

vase, fours, fires, soars

macaronic


----------



## Gr3iz

manic, comic, acorn, narco 

whifflery


----------



## cwwozniak

wifely, fiery, while, rifle

frivolously


----------



## Gr3iz

flours, lousy, virus, rolls

zodiographer


----------



## plodr

radio, gopher, grazed, grape

flocculent


----------



## cwwozniak

felon, collect, occult, count

resembling


----------



## Gr3iz

gimbles, smiler, lieges, seeming

accrementition


----------



## plodr

mention, cement, nation, matter

buckboard


----------



## Gr3iz

drack, broad, dubba, Aboud 

baryecoia


----------



## cwwozniak

brace, cobra, carob, bray

deafness


----------



## Gr3iz

deafens, fades, fends, safes

calumniated


----------



## cwwozniak

laminated, include, claimed, lament

imputations


----------



## Gr3iz

inputs, mutations, station, situation 

decrudescence


----------



## plodr

receded, succeeded, needed, sneer

enlighten


----------



## Gr3iz

lengthen, heeling, gentle, eight

electrocardiograph


----------



## cwwozniak

graphical, tailored, tractor, radical

conductive


----------



## plodr

convict, duet, toned, voted

confiscate


----------



## Gr3iz

coifs, cafes, stain, caste

fiberscope


----------



## plodr

beefs, crops, scribe, pries 

privatize


----------



## Gr3iz

trivia, prize, viper, paver

gastrosopher


----------



## plodr

gophers, grasps, roasters, graphs

evidence


----------



## Gr3iz

devine, evinced, niece, veined

haussmannize


----------



## cwwozniak

humanizes, shames, smash, zaniness

rebuilds


----------



## Gr3iz

builders, slider, lubers, rubies

ignescent


----------



## plodr

sting, scene, stein, genes

carcinisation


----------



## Gr3iz

raisin, incision, cartons, actions

jerkinhead


----------



## plodr

kinder, jeer, heard, hinder

fortified


----------



## Gr3iz

differ, riffed, fried, offer

klipspringer


----------



## cwwozniak

sprinkler, slipping, grippers, perspiring

antelopes


----------



## Gr3iz

planets, slope, lapse, talons

lateritious


----------



## cwwozniak

louse, litter, loiter, tourist

vermilion


----------



## Gr3iz

mover, miler, viler, moire

mammogenic


----------



## plodr

maim, gone, coin, coming

shibboleth


----------



## Gr3iz

hobbles, hostile, lobbies, those

necessitudinarian


----------



## plodr

scent, crude, satanic, studies

torrential


----------



## Gr3iz

talent, retail, loiter, orate

parthenogenesis


----------



## cwwozniak

pathogens, sprints, repents, gathers

determinist


----------



## Gr3iz

strident, reminds, minister, dentist

octingentenary


----------



## cwwozniak

contingent, region, generation, gantry

hundredth


----------



## Gr3iz

thunder, hunted, dunder, hunter

palpebration


----------



## cwwozniak

rational, planet, tribal, obtain

nictitation


----------



## Gr3iz

citation, action, anoint, incant

quarterlight


----------



## cwwozniak

lighter, quarrel, quitter, quilter

occasionally


----------



## Gr3iz

scallion, socially, scion, axially 

ratihabition 

Mornin' Chuck! It seems we're getting our five year snow "storm" here! It's been snowing for about the last 2-3 days and we've got an inch or two (hard to tell, it's so light, it blows around so much). It hasn't been above 30 since Wed. Closer to 20 today ...


----------



## cwwozniak

habitation, ration, inhibit, orbit

frequently


----------



## Gr3iz

queenly, fleet, relent, truly

sarrusophone


----------



## cwwozniak

sousaphone, arouse, harpoons, sharpens

woodwinds


----------



## Gr3iz

windows, widows, woods, wins

tatterdemalion


----------



## cwwozniak

tattered, remodel, attained, patterned

shabbiest


----------



## plodr

beast, stabs, siesta, habits

fantabulous

The beginning of this month, we had one of our highest snowfall - 23". Then it has snowed about every other day for the past week. Last night was worrisome because ice was predicted. We didn't get much ice and the power stayed on! We go through the same thing on Thursday with snow and ice.


----------



## Gr3iz

fabulous, basalt, flaunts, salon

unguinous


----------



## cwwozniak

unsung, unions, using, nouns

complexities

We have been lucky about the amounts of snow around here, but not about when it has fallen. It would have normally really messed up morning and evening commutes if traffic volume was at pre-pandemic levels. The last round of heavy snow was mainly west and south of Chicago. The last day we had above freezing temperatures was February 4th. I heard one TV forecaster use the term Chiberia for our weather.


----------



## Gr3iz

excites, completes, pities, optics

vectitory


----------



## cwwozniak

victory, vector, viceroy, erotic

conveying


----------



## Gr3iz

coven, coying, envoy, eying

whiskerando


----------



## plodr

winds, shark, sword, sneak

holophrase

Chiberia - now that's funny! At least we are better off than Texas. States that aren't prepared for cold weather and suddenly get days of it, leads to disaster. Fortunately our power has never been off during sub freezing temps. We lost power for 8 1/2 days in late Oct./early Nov. 2011 then again for 18 hours on Christmas Day 2020.


----------



## Gr3iz

polar, shore, looser, posher

zograscope 

We're in the same boat as Texas. Memphis has no equipment to deal with ice/snow. Last Thursday we had an ice event, left about .15-.25" of ice on everything. It never got above about 25 degrees (and hasn't since!), so the ice never melted a bit. Then, over the weekend we got 3-5" of snow (it snowed for days to achieve that!) on top of the ice. Now we've got another winter storm forecast for the next couple of days, supposed to drop another 4-6" on top of the existing, which hasn't melted at all, hasn't been plowed, only cleared in the least by the heat of traffic tires and exhaust. At least my grandson is off today and tomorrow. I shouldn't have to get out in it (like I did yesterday and the day before). 

I still haven't gotten my car all the way into my driveway! It's stuck partly on the sidewalk, which you can't see anyway ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

zaps, crops, grapes, score

diegetic

I hope you get melting temps in TN. We had 23" Feb. 1st but a few days where some of it melted.


----------



## cwwozniak

edict, digit, cited, diet

narrative

I was reading that many Texas electric power plants are natural gas fired. The control valves and pumps on the supply lines and at the plants were not built for freezing weather and froze up. The plants shut down for lack of fuel. They couldn't easily switch to electricity from adjacent states because the entire state pretty much has its own isolated power grid. They didn't want to connect to the national grid because they didn't want to be subjected federal regulations of their power.


----------



## Gr3iz

narrate, native, retrain, trainer

accusative

It got up close to 30 today, but made no dent in anything. The snow is now just heavier with extra water content. We got about 5 more inches yesterday and through the night. This is the most snow I've seen here in the 30 years I've been down here! Nothing to compare to when I used to live up north, but crippling for Memphis! ;-) I think there may be a plow or two around, but I've not seen any ...


----------



## plodr

stave, suite, cavies, vista

automotive



> many Texas electric power plants are natural gas fired. The control valves and pumps on the supply lines and at the plants were not built for freezing weather and froze up.


 Sad. I guess they might re-think that strategy.

We had 4 1/2" more yesterday and 1" - 2" today. So that replaced whatever melted. Next week looks warmer so any precip might be rain. Yeah. I'm tired of shoveling! Last winter was the driest on record with 3.5" of snow - total. This year we had over the yearly average by Feb. 1st. The average is 30+".


----------



## Gr3iz

mauve, motto, vomit, matte

baragnosis


----------



## cwwozniak

bargains, assign, organs, soaring

mesmerized

We're expecting a rain and snow mix and 32 degrees Sunday noon through midnight and then a chance of rain and snow until early Monday morning. Not looking forward to the commute to work.


----------



## Gr3iz

desire, simmered, sized, mimed

callipygous


----------



## plodr

gully, clasp, spoil, goals

contradicted

Snow here Monday. I'm glad I'm retired!


----------



## Gr3iz

addict, contract, redact, detract

decumbiture


----------



## cwwozniak

tried, muted, cubed, redub

infirmed


----------



## Gr3iz

friend, remind, fired, minder 

eleemosynary


----------



## plodr

yearly, moans, measly, nearly

predicts


----------



## Gr3iz

edicts, credits, prides, spiced

felicificative


----------



## cwwozniak

active, cleave, fecal, lactic

intending


----------



## Gr3iz

denting, tinning, dieting, editing

gastroenterology


----------



## cwwozniak

astrology, genealogy, greater, letters

intestines


----------



## Gr3iz

testes, steins, snits, tiniest 

headborough


----------



## plodr

bread, bough, budge, dough

indubitable

Why is this game now pinned?


----------



## cwwozniak

inaudible, detail, dental, nibbled

precession



plodr said:


> Why is this game now pinned?


I just asked all the mods and admins about how this could have happened.


----------



## Gr3iz

precise, scions, scones, spines

idiothermous


----------



## cwwozniak

idiots, mouser, theirs, humidors


cuteness


----------



## Gr3iz

scents, tunes, sense, scenes

jobbernowl


----------



## cwwozniak

below, jowl, bowler, wobble
Found a seven letter word, but it would definitely get me a time out.

flibbertigibbet


----------



## plodr

Tibet, fleet, glib, beet 

indubitable


----------



## Gr3iz

built, nibbled, nubile, dabble

kerygmatic


----------



## plodr

germy, ticker, track, creamy

harbinger


----------



## Gr3iz

hearing, binger, barring, rehang

lardaceous


----------



## plodr

louder, clues, cards, clears

lachrymose


----------



## Gr3iz

scaly, marshy, chrome, homely

mantelletta


----------



## plodr

elate, meant, mental, talent

limerence


----------



## Gr3iz

crime, niece, limer, relic

nebulaphobia


----------



## plodr

phone, Hubble, plain, panel

badinage


----------



## Gr3iz

bandage, binged, gained, agenda

oestrogenic


----------



## plodr

coins, string, stein, irons

preserve


----------



## Gr3iz

server, peeves, reverse, seeper

panmnesia


----------



## cwwozniak

panmnesia 
amnesia, manias, insane, inseam

copremesis (Google at your own risk  )


----------



## Gr3iz

precise, comprises, posers, scores

quasquicentennial


----------



## plodr

inquest, clans, satin, cleans

bicenquinquagenary

We celebrated this in 1998.


----------



## Gr3iz

inquiry, biquinary, nearing, carbine

rebarbative


----------



## cwwozniak

barber, braver, abbreviate, vibrate

inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

prints, script, pointers, crisp

schematonics


----------



## plodr

chemist, noise, chains, steams

camaraderie


----------



## cwwozniak

camera, married, dreamier, carried

demonetize


----------



## Gr3iz

dozen, toned, mined, zoned

teichoscopy


----------



## cwwozniak

pitchy, pooches, copies, choices

tachometer


----------



## Gr3iz

meteor, chatter, ratchet, heater

unguligrade


----------



## plodr

grail, drug, digger, nailer

oeillade


----------



## cwwozniak

ladle, ideal, oiled, oldie

posture


----------



## Gr3iz

poster, routes, strop, troupes

vegetivorous


----------



## plodr

grouse, serve, strive, grooves

proclamation


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, caption, option, armpit

whereinto


----------



## plodr

writhe, throne, trine, heir

prefigured


----------



## Gr3iz

refried, griped, prefer, purer

zollverein


----------



## cwwozniak

enroll, lovelier, rezone, relive

liberalism


----------



## Gr3iz

realism, limbers, braille, smiler

adamantine


----------



## plodr

dentin, meant, tanned, admit

prosperity


----------



## Gr3iz

stripper, property, repost, toppers

beblubbered


----------



## plodr

bubbled, rule, blued, bleed

pharaonic


----------



## Gr3iz

panic, capon, apron, chain

cholesterol


----------



## cwwozniak

stereo, choosers, coolers, clothes

actuators


----------



## Gr3iz

castor, stator, autos, roast

deltiology


----------



## plodr

doily, edit, tool, golly

decussate


----------



## cwwozniak

cussed, caused, sedates, seduces

crossings


----------



## Gr3iz

coins, sings, groins, gross

eleutherophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

plethora, euphoria, portable, prebuilt

uncountable


----------



## Gr3iz

bounce, uncle, cable, clout

fissicostate


----------



## cwwozniak

fastest, fascists, softies, coasts

plurality


----------



## plodr

party, trill, pull, trail

peculiar


----------



## Gr3iz

pliar, eclair, cluier, relic

geitonogamy


----------



## plodr

yeoman, gait, minty, toying

ordinance


----------



## Gr3iz

dancer, coined, dinner, nonce

hearsecloth


----------



## plodr

closet, hearth, cheats, coaster

polyglot


----------



## cwwozniak

loopy, golly, plot, ploy

temporary


----------



## Gr3iz

moray, report, portray, trampy

immarcescible


----------



## plodr

calms, beers, climbs, blames

frumious


----------



## Gr3iz

furious, sour, four, Sumo 

juglandaceous


----------



## plodr

sound, jades, cleans, goals

bamboozle


----------



## Gr3iz

booze, amble, limbo, blame

kinetogenic


----------



## plodr

knot, geek, niece, tonic

cheeseparing


----------



## bobc

heaps, grapes, spare, species

participle


----------



## Gr3iz

tipple, particle, clipper, recap

latinitaster


----------



## plodr

treats, latest. trains, trials

verbicide


----------



## Gr3iz

cider, bride, drive, creed

maritodespotism


----------



## plodr

drapes, moist, dampers, stairs

birthday


----------



## Gr3iz

dairy, third, birdy, yard

negannepaut


----------



## cwwozniak

negate, gannet, pungent, peanut

coarsely


----------



## Gr3iz

clears, scary, leary, years

olericulture


----------



## plodr

clout, ricer, truer, toiler 

validated


----------



## cwwozniak

dilated, dialed, vital, laddie

herbaceous


----------



## Gr3iz

cherub, broaches, shrub, chorus

paradiastole


----------



## plodr

deposit, priest, plates, radios

smoldering


----------



## Gr3iz

soldering, moldier, grimes, reminds

quatuorvirate


----------



## plodr

quarter, voter, quite, treat

plethora


----------



## cwwozniak

lather, loath, patrol, portal

officiants


----------



## Gr3iz

coifs, scoff, stiff, stain

reliabilism


----------



## plodr

Braille, smile, simile, bails

vulnerable


----------



## Gr3iz

beaver, lunar, unable, reveal

schematism


----------



## plodr

chimes, chaste, Thames, teach

fidelity


----------



## Gr3iz

deity, lifted, filed, tiled

teratogenic


----------



## cwwozniak

genetic, integrate, coating, reacting

congenital


----------



## plodr

cogent, genial, glint, logic

hopeless


----------



## cwwozniak

hopeless
hopes, slopes, sleeps, sheep

aromatics


----------



## Gr3iz

micas, comas, tarmac, stair

urbiculture


----------



## cwwozniak

curler, butler, tribe, tuber

bodacious


----------



## plodr

dabs, bids, cuds, codas 

cromulent


----------



## Gr3iz

remount, clout, molten, trounce

vegetivorous


----------



## cwwozniak

vigorous, givers, voters, grouse 

perfectly


----------



## Gr3iz

fleet, reflect, creepy, elect

winterbourne


----------



## cwwozniak

reborn, winner, return, retire

tonsorial


----------



## Gr3iz

tonsil, sonar, roast, trail

yaffingale


----------



## plodr

fling, flay, leafy, finagle

confabulate


----------



## cwwozniak

conflate, balance, factual, bounce

woodpeckers


----------



## Gr3iz

spewed, crooked, powered, wrecked

zoomagnetism


----------



## cwwozniak

magnets, moments, gazes, stamens

mesmerism


----------



## Gr3iz

miners, misers, remines, ermines

acroteleutic


----------



## plodr

cleric, trout, trial. trace

grubstake


----------



## Gr3iz

breaks, greats, streak, rebuts

bellipotent


----------



## plodr

point, bleep, pelt, boil

stiffened


----------



## Gr3iz

defines, fisted, intends, stiffed 

capillaceous


----------



## plodr

clasp, clues, piles, loupes 

defection


----------



## Gr3iz

infected, often, cited, edict

demonosopher


----------



## plodr

heroes, domes, prone, mooned

ambiguous


----------



## Gr3iz

bogus, gumbo, sigma, bugs

emphyteusis


----------



## plodr

thumps, heists, hypes, these

pleonasm


----------



## Gr3iz

planes, maples, loners, lemons

filipendulous


----------



## plodr

pulls, fuels, lions, duels

flummoxed


----------



## Gr3iz

fluxed, flume, mould, foxed

genethliacon


----------



## cwwozniak

angelic, gelatin, gothic, gentile

tuberous


----------



## Gr3iz

brutes, strobe, routes, torus 

hekistotherm


----------



## plodr

moister, heist, risk, storm

safeguard


----------



## Gr3iz

grades, surfed, sugared, frauds

immarcescible


----------



## plodr

climbs, blares, marbles, clears

perpetual


----------



## Gr3iz

lapper, purple, rappel, tapper

juglandaceous


----------



## plodr

jeans, cudgels, lodges, clouds

rapscallion


----------



## Gr3iz

capons, scallop, sprain, prison

kinetheodolite


----------



## plodr

heeled, knotted, knitted, lotion

treadmill


----------



## Gr3iz

miller, detail, malted, trailed

latipennate


----------



## plodr

Latin, plant, pleat, attain

encouragement


----------



## Gr3iz

garment, entourage, cougar, reagent

marcescent


----------



## plodr

recent, crescent, master, scream

macushla


----------



## Gr3iz

clams, chasm, sumac, clash

neonaticide


----------



## plodr

incited, indent, coated, idiot

nescience


----------



## cwwozniak

nieces, incense, since, scene

endearment


----------



## Gr3iz

ardent, meant, retard*, trend

omnicompetent 

* - Not meant in a detrimental way at all!


----------



## cwwozniak

incompetent, omnipotence, impotence, component

societal (Double points if all entries are at least 7 letters long)

Bed time for me. G-night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

locates, social, lactose, castle (too early to think)

papyraceous


----------



## plodr

crappy, sour, spear, score

gasconade


----------



## Gr3iz

cadge, goads, anode, deacon

quercetum


----------



## cwwozniak

queer, meter, erect, truce

merchants


----------



## plodr

cheats, steam, thanes, scant

abecedarian


----------



## Gr3iz

craned, brained, inbred, abrade

redoubtable


----------



## plodr

trouble, blade, double, dealer

peduncle


----------



## Gr3iz

dunce, unpeel, clued, elude

scaturiginous


----------



## plodr

strings, cigars, routs, scant

concatenation


----------



## Gr3iz

action, cotton, incant, enact

tendentious


----------



## plodr

dentist, tendon, nouns, stein

fustigate


----------



## Gr3iz

fatties, guise, statie, taste

unmitigated


----------



## Syntyche78

third, dirty, yard

solutions


----------



## cwwozniak

lotions, souls, soils, stools

impedance

Hi, Syntyche78, and welcome to the "Make *Four* Words" game.


----------



## plodr

damp, mead, minced, caned 

prisoner


----------



## Gr3iz

person, risen, spire, nosier

unprevaricate


----------



## plodr

vacant, curtain, curve, taper

effulgent


----------



## cwwozniak

fluent, engulf, gentle, gluten

glaringly


----------



## Gr3iz

gangly, grainy, girly, laggy

velamentous


----------



## plodr

volumes, steal, novels, mouse

brambles


----------



## cwwozniak

rabble, blames, marbles, sable

enabling


----------



## Gr3iz

leaning, binge, gable, angel

whitleather


----------



## cwwozniak

weather, whether, wealthier, healthier

indicators


----------



## Gr3iz

strand, staid, radios, cartons

zodiographer


----------



## cwwozniak

graphed, grazed, radio, razor

displeased


----------



## plodr

deeds, pails, plaids, lapsed

campestral


----------



## Gr3iz

scamper, spectral, caramels, placates

incandescent


----------



## plodr

cedes, sainted, scant, sateen

penchant


----------



## Gr3iz

peach, cheat, henna, teach

achaenocarp


----------



## plodr

chop. cheap, chance, prance 

pedestal


----------



## Gr3iz

leased, sealed, pastel. eldest

belonephobia


----------



## plodr

phone, hobble, alone, bible

cackleberry


----------



## Gr3iz

bracer, clearer, crackle, bleary

capistrate


----------



## cwwozniak

castrate, pirates, parasite, static

studying


----------



## Gr3iz

dusting, gutsy, stung, dings

dendrophilous


----------



## cwwozniak

delusion, propulsion, honored, hundreds

arboretum

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

route, barter, tremor, tour

leoporine


----------



## cwwozniak

opener, reopen, reline, pioneer 

pleasantly


----------



## Gr3iz

salty, peasant, palsy, tally

empiecement

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

niece, entice, pint, mince

bricolage


----------



## Gr3iz

lager, brace, bilge, goalie

beneficiaries


----------



## plodr

refines, cafes, briefs, fencers

adminicle


----------



## cwwozniak

minced, malice, mailed, claimed

domesticate


----------



## Gr3iz

medicates, stated, modest, emitted

festinate


----------



## plodr

feast, stein, faints, fasten

megillah


----------



## cwwozniak

image, gleam, hail, legal

mashugana


----------



## Gr3iz

gnash, humans, sauna, manus

geochemistry


----------



## plodr

sight, crimes, history, ghost

truncheon


----------



## Gr3iz

retouch, counter, hunter, torch

hendecarchy


----------



## cwwozniak

chanced, chancery, cadence, reached

prefecture


----------



## Gr3iz

perfect, creeper, cuter, truce

immunifacient


----------



## plodr

faint, mute, fact, meant

pectoral


----------



## 2twenty2

tracer, portal, actor, react

remorsefully


----------



## Gr3iz

morsel, refers, flurry, yourself

jobbernowl


----------



## plodr

lower, lobe, Noel, jowl

putative


----------



## Gr3iz

pattie, taupe, petit, vitae

kinematics


----------



## plodr

stick, means, stack, steam

propinquity


----------



## cwwozniak

inquiry, purity, pointy, input

proximity


----------



## Gr3iz

pity, trim, proxy, riot

inopportune


----------



## cwwozniak

portion, troupe, tipper, notion

partaking


----------



## plodr

prank, tang, print, raking

Atlantic


----------



## cwwozniak

attain, latin, attic, taint

impressment


----------



## Gr3iz

presents, primers, stripes, empress

latidentate


----------



## cwwozniak

entailed, dilettante, talented, detain

embraces


----------



## plodr

became, creams, scream, braces 

larkspur


----------



## Gr3iz

spark, lurks, parks, purrs

mandibuliform


----------



## cwwozniak

uniform, formula. informal, inboard

entomologist


----------



## Gr3iz

lemons, tooling, glisten, stolen

neencephalon


----------



## cwwozniak

channel, enhance, peach, cheapen

peripeteia


----------



## plodr

trip, trap, peer, tripe

pandiculation


----------



## cwwozniak

diction, induction, placation, captain

stretching


----------



## Gr3iz

testing, cretins, stench, rights

oligophrenia


----------



## plodr

gopher, plain, alone, planer

specious


----------



## Gr3iz

spices, posse, copies, spouse 

panpygoptosis


----------



## plodr

tipsy, goons, nasty, spoons

longanimity


----------



## Gr3iz

gainly, molting, timing, agility

quicquidlibet


----------



## cwwozniak

quilted, build, clued, clique

whatsoever


----------



## plodr

weavers, throws, strove, hearts

brummagem


----------



## Gr3iz

rummage, bummer, amber, mummer 

reductionism


----------



## plodr

moisture, dunce, midst, cruised

alfresco


----------



## Gr3iz

flares, score, closer, focal

schematonics


----------



## cwwozniak

schematics, matches, chosen, chimes

fraternize


----------



## Gr3iz

frieze, intern, retainer, trainer

telautograph


----------



## plodr

grate, loupe, rough, pleat

sustainability


----------



## cwwozniak

stability, abstains, suitability, banality

inciteful


----------



## Gr3iz

futile, flint, licit, fluent

universalism


----------



## plodr

rivals, numerals, serials, missile 

bibliopole


----------



## cwwozniak

bible, libel, polio, loop

metronomes


----------



## Gr3iz

meteors, remotes, storm, stoner

vengolina


----------



## plodr

naive, glove, loving, glean

celluloid


----------



## Gr3iz

lucid, coiled, culled, lolled

whitleather


----------



## cwwozniak

whither, weather, heather, healthier

incineration


----------



## Gr3iz

creation, intern, reaction, tinnier

yowndrift


----------



## plodr

nation, certain, train, crate

sumpsimus


----------



## cwwozniak

mumps, sips, imps, muss

cardinals


----------



## Gr3iz

cranial, drains, scald, racial

zoopraxiscope


----------



## plodr

copies, size, prizes, axes

channels


----------



## Gr3iz

leach, chase, lances, canes

acromegaly


----------



## cwwozniak

cream, cagey, clamor, glamor

biorhythms


----------



## Gr3iz

myths, throbs, births, stormy

belonephilia


----------



## plodr

phone, bail, plain, pinball

carousel


----------



## Gr3iz

closer, louse, carols. scaler

capelocracy


----------



## cwwozniak

carpal, palace, player, parole

shopkeeping


----------



## plodr

knees, phones, pings, hippos

behemoth


----------



## cwwozniak

theme, emote, beet, meet

enormity


----------



## plodr

minor, minty, timer, remit

exonumia


----------



## cwwozniak

exam, menu, axiom, amen

prefolded


----------



## Gr3iz

older, fodder, doled, poled

dentiloquent


----------



## cwwozniak

quilted, delinquent, quotient, entitled

pertinence


----------



## Gr3iz

tinner, cretin, pierce, intern

disinclined


----------



## plodr

slide, since, dines, lines

refractory


----------



## cwwozniak

factory, rectory, refactor, tracer

apartheid


----------



## Gr3iz

depart, dearth, thread, partied

emergicenter


----------



## plodr

emerge, recent, remit, miter

arboreal


----------



## Gr3iz

labor, boreal, areal, rebar

flagelliferous


----------



## cwwozniak

fulfills, gorillas, foliage, failure

eyelashes


----------



## Gr3iz

slashes, eyeless, hassle, yeses

gentilitian


----------



## cwwozniak

agent, tangent, litigate, leaning,

glandular


----------



## plodr

lunar, dual, rang, grand

polliniferous


----------



## Gr3iz

spoiler, refills, pullers, noose

hekistotherm


----------



## plodr

thermos, hikers, moister, skirt

apothegm


----------



## cwwozniak

omega, magot, homage, tempo,

underclassmen


----------



## Gr3iz

seamen, recluse, muscles, asunder

immarcescible


----------



## cwwozniak

irascible, imbecile, marbles, immersible

mandating


----------



## Gr3iz

damning, mating, naming, giant

jolterhead


----------



## plodr

jeer, loath, heater, tread

equanimity


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet, minty, enmity, quaint

klangfarbe


----------



## cwwozniak

klangfarbe
bangle, flank, angel, fable 

coloration


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, carton, location, action

lendrumbilate


----------



## cwwozniak

rumbled, ruminate, treadle, labeled

enchanting


----------



## plodr

change, thing, cheating, etching

uncovered


----------



## Gr3iz

coven, endure, reduce, venue

maritodespotism


----------



## cwwozniak

deposits, maritime, despair, stamped

implemented


----------



## plodr

delete, minted, peeled, lined

audacious


----------



## Gr3iz

audio, dais, adios, scud

nemorivagant


----------



## plodr

giant, naive, aroma, train

archipelago


----------



## Gr3iz

charge, preach, poacher, holier

omphalopsychite


----------



## plodr

chimps, empty, least, sloppy

scrabble


----------



## Gr3iz

blabs, cables, scaler, clears

papyrotamia


----------



## cwwozniak

import, impart, parity, prompt

papermaking


----------



## Gr3iz

mapper, remaking, kipper, paprika

questmonger


----------



## cwwozniak

monster, requotes, gourmets, gemstone

unfinished


----------



## plodr

shied, funds, finds, fends

machinate


----------



## cwwozniak

machine, animate, chime, match


muskmelons


----------



## Gr3iz

summons, lemons, sulks, mouse

reliabilism


----------



## plodr

realism, marbles, miller, rambles

lackadaisical


----------



## Gr3iz

dials, slack, salad, discal 

scelotyrbe


----------



## plodr

belts, tyros, Celts, steer

obnubilate


----------



## Gr3iz

nubile, unable, bauble, tonal

ostentatious


----------



## plodr

noise, satin, stuns, tunas

paragons


----------



## cwwozniak

pagans, groans, organs, sprang

propulsion


----------



## Gr3iz

prison, spoil, spurn, ruins

tephrochronology


----------



## plodr

crone, loopy, thong, poorer

oligopoly


----------



## Gr3iz

polio, golly, gloopy, oily

unwithdrawing


----------



## plodr

thing, warding, drug, draining

boondoggle


----------



## cwwozniak

boggle, blogged, dongle, golden

unwarranted


----------



## Gr3iz

unwanted, trader, reward, drawn

ventriculose


----------



## cwwozniak

entices, culverts, enclosure, solvent

defilement


----------



## Gr3iz

field, minted, tiled, linemen

windlestraw


----------



## cwwozniak

strewn, detains, strained, island

overhanging


----------



## Gr3iz

ranging, rehang, ginger, hovering

xerographic


----------



## cwwozniak

hoaxer, groper, graphic, charger

propellant


----------



## Gr3iz

propane, pallet, planter, lapper

yeomanette


----------



## plodr

meaty, matte, totem, meant

pulchritude


----------



## cwwozniak

putrid, lurched, pitcher, pictured

contributor


----------



## plodr

trout, bruin, court, orbit

pecuniary


----------



## Gr3iz

pricey, unripe, rainy, ripen

zootheism


----------



## plodr

moose, zest, shoot, mist

resolute


----------



## Gr3iz

routes, stole, result, trouse 

adiaphoresis


----------



## plodr

phrased, shires, prods, shapes 

flabbergasted


----------



## Gr3iz

fables, gabbers, blasted, strafed

incongruence


----------



## plodr

groin, coiner, gunner, inner

plenipotent


----------



## Gr3iz

topple, intent, nettle, polite

bibliognost


----------



## cwwozniak

biologist, gibbons, bigots, bling

empaneled


----------



## Gr3iz

planed, deplane, leaped, maple

caprifoliaceous


----------



## cwwozniak

capricious, palaces, refocus, calcifies

carbonized


----------



## Gr3iz

bronzed, coined, rebond, brazen

demephitise


----------



## plodr

speed, sheep, times, impish

sartorial


----------



## cwwozniak

ratios, tailors, trials, sailor

anthologies


----------



## Gr3iz

giants, soloing, goalies, haloing

enigmatology


----------



## plodr

motley, align, gloomy, gloat

dentrifrice


----------



## cwwozniak

dentifrice, definite, refried, centered

procreate


----------



## Gr3iz

creator, parrot, recrate, prorate

fearlessness


----------



## cwwozniak

senseless, feelers, releases, lessens

preemption


----------



## plodr

timer, prompt, pent, preen 

lacustrine


----------



## Gr3iz

trails, luster, clause, slicer

flibbertigibbet


----------



## plodr

bible, tribe, fleet, greet

spurious


----------



## Gr3iz

spurs, sours, pious, soups

geromorphism


----------



## plodr

promise, heirs, morose, grooms

cathartic


----------



## cwwozniak

attach, arctic, catch, chair

described


----------



## Gr3iz

decried, bidders, dried, screed

indescribably


----------



## cwwozniak

incredibly, inscribed, babied, scribbled

succinctly


----------



## plodr

linty, scint, (I hear this a lot in my British shows) stun, snit

adventure


----------



## cwwozniak

ventured, natured, denture, neuter

journeys


----------



## Gr3iz

nursey, jury, onery, yours

hereticate


----------



## plodr

chair, cheat, treat, cheer

bovarism


----------



## Gr3iz

savor, visor, mobs, bars

incarnadine


----------



## plodr

drain, crane, cinder, dinner

remembrance


----------



## cwwozniak

embrace, remember, menace, creamer

ascertained


----------



## Gr3iz

strained, retained, detainer, trained

juxtapositive


----------



## cwwozniak

opiates, putties, jives, pixies

wrenchingly


----------



## Gr3iz

chewing, whirly, grinchly, lynching 

knickpoint


----------



## plodr

pick, pint, knock, coin

demagogue


----------



## Gr3iz

egged, mugged, gamed, goad

lendrumbilate


----------



## cwwozniak

lendrumbilate
derailment, liberated, numeral, retailed

gullibilities


----------



## Gr3iz

guest, bullies, still, lieges 

maschalephidrosis


----------



## plodr

impress, champs, scolds, praises

recapitulate


----------



## cwwozniak

replace, capture, recital, practical

conquerors


----------



## Gr3iz

scorer, crones, corners, querns

nestitherapy


----------



## cwwozniak

therapies, heartiest, eternity, patents

certainty


----------



## Gr3iz

cretin, tatty, antic, inter

onychocryptosis


----------



## plodr

stony, chops, prints, shoots

alimentary


----------



## Gr3iz

mental, rainy, retain, timely

paralipomenon


----------



## plodr

lemon, plainer, people, pamper

qualitative


----------



## Gr3iz

quail, vital, alive, quiet

quidditative


----------



## cwwozniak

additive, audited, quiet, dated

resurfacing


----------



## plodr

surfing, cranes, rungs, fears

interlard


----------



## Gr3iz

tarred, retard, trained, nailer

inconsequential


----------



## cwwozniak

continual, continues, insinuate, qualities

parading


----------



## Gr3iz

draping, drain, raping, grain

resofincular


----------



## cwwozniak

failures, recursion, forensic, fusion

acyrologia


----------



## Gr3iz

glary, logic, racy, color

scopophobia


----------



## plodr

scoop, chaps, bops, chips

hebdomadal


----------



## Gr3iz

bolded, blamed, homed, model

tergiversation


----------



## cwwozniak

registration, investigate, integrates, generators

handsets


----------



## Gr3iz

stands, thanes, asset, deaths

urethroscope


----------



## cwwozniak

purest, tropes, heroes, copes

proctologists


----------



## plodr

logic, pistols, roosts, scoops

stultify


----------



## Gr3iz

slutty, stilt, futily, lusty

venigenous


----------



## cwwozniak

genius, veins, nouns, given

silkiness


----------



## Gr3iz

kinesis, slinks, skeins, kilns

wonderwork


----------



## cwwozniak

worker, downer, wooden, rework

parturition


----------



## Gr3iz

partition, patron, puritan, parrot

zabaglione


----------



## plodr

gable, Boeing, lingo, zing

deliquesce


----------



## Gr3iz

quiesce, sliced, cliques, diesel

adiapneustia


----------



## cwwozniak

adiapneustia
detains, stained, paused, pasted

detectors


----------



## Gr3iz

crested, dotters, stored, erects

bimetallism


----------



## cwwozniak

bimetals, mislabel, embalms, ballet

recoiling


----------



## Gr3iz

icing, cringe, coiler, groin

carminative


----------



## cwwozniak

inactive, caveman, metric, certain

defenestration


----------



## plodr

defense, station, rations, (sort of cheating so I'll add the word rafts) staid

agglomeration


----------



## cwwozniak

manager, rational, ailment, toggle

repaving


----------



## Gr3iz

anger, vaping, grape, paver

dentirostral


----------



## cwwozniak

dental, denials, strained, storied

chromate


----------



## Gr3iz

charm, match, torch, orate

enjambment


----------



## cwwozniak

jete, beaten, meant, neaten

cummerbunds


----------



## Gr3iz

bummers, scrum, dunces, dumber

amateurishly


----------



## plodr

rusty, earthly, misty, sleuth

amphibious


----------



## Gr3iz

pious, hambo, bias, sham

flavescent


----------



## cwwozniak

valences, cleanest, fences, fasten

launderable


----------



## Gr3iz

blunder, laudable, duller, relabel

glochidiate


----------



## plodr

eight, ogled, child, alight 

banausic


----------



## Gr3iz

basic, snub, scan, Cuban (or nabs, if you don't like proper nouns)

heteroecious


----------



## cwwozniak

heteroecious
heroics, theories, source, cheers

microfiber


----------



## plodr

former, microbe, comber, crime

antipathy


----------



## Gr3iz

patty, pithy, paint, apathy

infantocracy (sounds like something we just got out of ...) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

infantry, factory, fraction, crafty

bookshelves

Good morning, Mark, and I second your opinion.


----------



## Gr3iz

vessel. behooves, shook, shovels

jollyboat 

Good afternoon my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

booty, tally, jolt, alloy

millwrights


----------



## Gr3iz

lights, wights, shill, trims

kwashiorkor


----------



## plodr

rooks, hair, works, shook

shambolic


----------



## cwwozniak

social, climbs, macho, claims

perceived


----------



## plodr

received, peered, pride, priced

corroborate


----------



## Gr3iz

rotor, boater, recoat, trace

matripotestal


----------



## plodr

protest, mails, stripe, tamest 

logorrhea


----------



## Gr3iz

larger, gorer, holer, roger 

neutrologistic


----------



## cwwozniak

loiters, groins, uncles, glisten

thoroughness


----------



## Gr3iz

grouts, shouter, though, toughness

opalescence


----------



## plodr

cleanse, slope, clones, scene 

chiaroscuro


----------



## cwwozniak

chairs, choirs, curios, cursor

primaries


----------



## Gr3iz

prairies, remaps, prism, marries

parasigmatism


----------



## plodr

stigmas, grips, trims, stamps, 

synecdoche


----------



## Gr3iz

coney, chosen, codes, honeys 

quicquidlibet


----------



## cwwozniak

quilted, ductile, bidet, liquid

elasticized


----------



## Gr3iz

delicates, citadels, lazed, scaled

retrochoir


----------



## plodr

torch, hiree, cheroot, retch

predilection


----------



## Gr3iz

direction, election, prediction, decrepit

scoptophobia


----------



## plodr

chops, baits, photos, boast

ravelment


----------



## cwwozniak

travel, mental, relevant, reveal 

inordinate


----------



## Gr3iz

ordain, intend, detain, tinned

terraqueous


----------



## cwwozniak

terraqueous
request, quarter, equator, restore

patisserie


----------



## Gr3iz

strips, pasties, sprites, traipses

urinometer


----------



## cwwozniak

meteor, urine, router, mourn

transitive


----------



## plodr

visit, strain, saver, satin

picaresque


----------



## Gr3iz

rescue, squire, pieces, capers

ventripotent


----------



## cwwozniak

reinvent, internet, retention, pointer

lamentable


----------



## plodr

ballet, meant, bleat, mantle 

dissilient


----------



## cwwozniak

silent, steins, listed, insides

clapboards


----------



## Gr3iz

scalp, placards, clasp, labors

whodunitry


----------



## cwwozniak

wintry, nudity, worthy, wound

injectors


----------



## plodr

joist, trice, cosine, nicest

fiddlesticks


----------



## Gr3iz

tickled, flicked, stifles, tickles

zooarchaeology


----------



## cwwozniak

zoology, larch, charge, legacy

homestyle


----------



## Gr3iz

homely, hostel, these, sheet

interstitial


----------



## cwwozniak

initials, restain, nitrates, enlist

prosciutto


----------



## plodr

scoop, scout, trips, trust

rigmarole


----------



## cwwozniak

mirage, larger, rigor, gamer

flounder


----------



## Gr3iz

founder, frond, loner, louder

adiapneustia


----------



## plodr

stupid, instep, pandas, instead

anfractuous


----------



## Gr3iz

crafts, scant, fronts, uncut

bibliopoesy


----------



## plodr

blips, pools, pebbly, boils

compulsion


----------



## Gr3iz

scion, unclip, poison, clomps

cashmerette


----------



## cwwozniak

cheaters, rematch, teachers, cremates

centuries


----------



## plodr

steer, screen, crust, stein

aspergillum


----------



## Gr3iz

millers, purges, grasp, splurge

desquamate


----------



## cwwozniak

equates, masted, steamed, quested 

pustules


----------



## plodr

pluses, sluts, less, spelt

foolishness


----------



## Gr3iz

selfish, holiness, fishes, loonies

empleomania


----------



## plodr

plain, lemon, ammonia, ample

profitable


----------



## Gr3iz

foible, portable, friable, floater

floricomous


----------



## plodr

colours, films, rooms, floors

ineffable


----------



## Gr3iz

baffle, finable, enable, finale

glockenspiel


----------



## plodr

keeps, eclipse, coping, spoken

terpsichorean


----------



## Gr3iz

perches, teachers, copters, pitchers

heteroclitous


----------



## plodr

chores, cluster, chisel, litters

manavelins


----------



## Gr3iz

mavens, snivel, animals, saline

inescatory


----------



## plodr

story, scanty, trice, caster

prothalamion


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, photon, molar, ration

jaculiferous


----------



## plodr

juices, flues, coals, fliers

vermilion


----------



## Gr3iz

liver, miler, merlon, lover

klipspringer


----------



## plodr

slink, sprig, pliers, pinks

nonpareil


----------



## Gr3iz

replan, planner, linen, loaner

libertinage


----------



## plodr

bearing, train, rental, trial

estivate


----------



## Gr3iz

stave, sieve, estate, taste

mathematicaster


----------



## cwwozniak

mathematics, theatrics, creamiest, reattach

consolidation


----------



## plodr

coals, stood, snail, lotions

clerestory


----------



## Gr3iz

celery, restore, rector, closet

neotectonics


----------



## plodr

stone, scone, stint, conics 

curmudgeon


----------



## Gr3iz

mound, ground, crude, mourned

onychotillomania


----------



## plodr

chilly, maintain, coolly, chant

sepulchral


----------



## cwwozniak

purchase, pullers, callers, recalls

unthinkable


----------



## Gr3iz

thunk, tinkle, blunt, unable

pareschatology


----------



## cwwozniak

preschool, astrology, patches, pathology

absconding


----------



## plodr

coins, banding, doing, bonding

specious


----------



## cwwozniak

spices, posse, copies, spouse

flashbacked


----------



## Gr3iz

basked, flack, hacked, shackle 

quinquefarious


----------



## plodr

squire, fears, irons, arouse 

dissemble


----------



## Gr3iz

blessed, missed, slimed, bleeds

resistentialism


----------



## plodr

remiss, entail, streams, limits

farraginous


----------



## Gr3iz

furring, snafu, groin, souring

differential


----------



## cwwozniak

retinal, fried, trifle, retained

tensioning


----------



## plodr

sting, noise, stein, tongs

neophyte


----------



## cwwozniak

phone, phony, poet, python

solitude


----------



## Gr3iz

stolid, dilutes, suite, loused

scintillescent


----------



## plodr

I found it interesting that every letter in your word is used exactly twice.

stills, sleets, steins, clients

belvedere


----------



## Gr3iz

Interesting! I hadn't noticed ...

revered, bleeder, veered, levered

terremotive


----------



## cwwozniak

remote, meteor, retire, remove

condemnation


----------



## plodr

demotion, tamed, conned, minted 

concatenate


----------



## cwwozniak

content, neaten, ocean, tenant

skeuomorph


----------



## plodr

homes, prose, house, spoke

facetious


----------



## cwwozniak

faces, facets, faucets, softie

sweetening


----------



## Gr3iz

sewing, ingest, twines, ensign

disembark


----------



## cwwozniak

embarks, abides, beards, breaks

gangplank


----------



## Gr3iz

annal, pagan, knap, panga

amalgamated


----------



## cwwozniak

gamma, madame, malted, magma

intertwines

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

interest, winners, steer, Western

millefleur


----------



## Gr3iz

filler, refuel, miller, lifer

provocatively


----------



## plodr

prove, clarity, plate, troop

convalesce


----------



## cwwozniak

coalesce, cleans, salve, concave

aggregated


----------



## plodr

dagger, tread, greet, greed

autocorrect


----------



## cwwozniak

carrot, router, tracer, truce

carriages


----------



## Gr3iz

scarier, graces, cagier, sarge 

transgression


----------



## cwwozniak

reasons, seasons, grains, trains

underline


----------



## Gr3iz

unlined, reline, dinner, runnel 

indiscreet


----------



## cwwozniak

discern, enticed, screen, nieces 

remotely


----------



## Gr3iz

motley, meter, emote, tremelo

advocated


----------



## cwwozniak

vacated, doted, dated, coated

abstained


----------



## plodr

detains, bandits, stand, beads

cunctation


----------



## cwwozniak

nation, account, tactic, contain

heroically


----------



## Gr3iz

choir, chilly, larch, recoil

dovetailed

Happy Hump Day pal! Don't forget the chat/Zoom this afternoon at 2! We'd love to see you. Literally! ;-)


----------



## plodr

detailed, voted, delved, deleted

stalwart


----------



## cwwozniak

warts, straw, trawls, walls

hardest


----------



## Gr3iz

threads, hearts, dearth, shared

antithesis


----------



## plodr

saint, hints, shines, steins

girandole


----------



## Gr3iz

groaned, lading, dealing, danger

engraving


----------



## cwwozniak

enraging, ginger, graven, regain

lithograph

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grail, alright, thigh, harlot

disinfectant

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

distinct, distant, fiends, stained

contagion


----------



## Gr3iz

coating, acting, giant, toning

benevolence


----------



## plodr

vole, been, cone, clone

infinitesimal


----------



## cwwozniak

filaments, feminist, inflames, infantile 

forbidden


----------



## Gr3iz

frond, friend, binder, rebond

impressively


----------



## plodr

limps, serves, simply, primly 

gormless


----------



## cwwozniak

losers, morsels, germs, smores

disrepair


----------



## Gr3iz

spared, diapers, repaid, praised

constitutional


----------



## plodr

nation, stunt, clans, slant

velleity


----------



## cwwozniak

velleity
levity, level, lively, evil

boardwalk


----------



## Gr3iz

broad, drawl, work, labor

gunslinger


----------



## cwwozniak

lingers, gingers, lunges, grunge

unsightly


----------



## Gr3iz

slight, thighs, lusty, nightly

separation


----------



## cwwozniak

painters, repaints, pointers, atones

informants


----------



## plodr

moist, farms, frost, stain

reallocate


----------



## cwwozniak

create, recall, relocate, caller

qualities


----------



## Gr3iz

quilts, quail, quest, squat

inquisitive


----------



## plodr

inquest, invest, quiets, stein

turmeric


----------



## cwwozniak

turmeric
merit, metric, timer, truce

neutrality


----------



## Gr3iz

neural, lately, inertly, talent

uncertainty


----------



## plodr

curtain, year, train, canter

zeitgeist


----------



## cwwozniak

zest, seize, zigs, size

constrain


----------



## Gr3iz

contain, roast, stain, astir 

anacampserote


----------



## plodr

compare, earnest, stomp, macerate 

insouciant


----------



## cwwozniak

scout, sanction, auctions, contains

illuminating


----------



## plodr

mulling, tailing, glum, annul

flapdoodle


----------



## Gr3iz

poodle, dollop, flooded, paddle

bergamask


----------



## plodr

games, breaks, grams, marks

toplofty


----------



## Gr3iz

potty, poofty, footy, lotto

castaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

counts, ascents, stones, tossed

legalities


----------



## Gr3iz

tallies, legates, gilts, stall

demonetise


----------



## cwwozniak

demons, monied, moistened, minted

claimants


----------



## Gr3iz

saint, scant, mails, stain

empiecement


----------



## cwwozniak

inept, entice, mince, tepee

decrying


----------



## Gr3iz

cried, drying, grind, diner

florisugent


----------



## cwwozniak

genius, glisten, flours, figures

prerequisite


----------



## plodr

requires, pester, sprite, spirit 

ambulate


----------



## Gr3iz

lament, tubal, abate, amble

gerascophobia


----------



## plodr

scope, brigs, sharp, grapes

turpitude


----------



## Gr3iz

putrid, puttier, utter, turpid

hesternopothia


----------



## plodr

patients, hornets, thrones, portents 

dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

ration, diary, carton, triad

indiscerptible


----------



## cwwozniak

discernible, decibels, scripted, decrepit

vocabularies


----------



## Gr3iz

ovaries, braces, labors, rubies

jiggermast


----------



## cwwozniak

jiggers, stream, timers, taggers 


shampooing


----------



## Gr3iz

mashing, shooing, gnash, poison

knissomancy


----------



## cwwozniak

masonic, snacks, canyons, casinos

criminologist


----------



## Gr3iz

microns, listing, groins, logistic

libertinage


----------



## plodr

bling, trial, greet, linage 

stentorian


----------



## cwwozniak

anoints, arson, notaries, toaster

decyphering


----------



## Gr3iz

cheering, prying, cringed, pierced

matripotestal


----------



## plodr

lamps, stripe, protest, matters

perorate


----------



## Gr3iz

repeat, prorate, parrot, opera

nephoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

phones, scone, chosen, speech

cloudiness


----------



## Gr3iz

could, scolds, lioness, includes

opeidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

scooped, spied, copied, sipped

synchroscope


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, chores, ponchos, choosy

parasiticide


----------



## cwwozniak

patricide, parasite, paradise, dispair

topiaries


----------



## Gr3iz

sprite, pirates, traipse, praise 

quartinvariant


----------



## cwwozniak

quaint, irritant, attain, trivia

infused


----------



## Gr3iz

feuds, dunes, fined, funds

retrenchment


----------



## plodr

cheer, meter, cement, there

soliloquy


----------



## Gr3iz

quills, soily, soul. lousy

scutellation


----------



## cwwozniak

scuttle, talents actions, station

coverings


----------



## Gr3iz

cringes, groves, voices, cosier

theanthropic


----------



## plodr

cheat, pointer, chanter, preach

impersonate


----------



## Gr3iz

resonate, tempers, present, prison

commonplace


----------



## plodr

comma, plane, cocoa, maple

imprison


----------



## Gr3iz

prism, irons, romps, minors

infestation


----------



## cwwozniak

fasten, nations, stein, soften

invoiced


----------



## Gr3iz

coined, vined, divine, novice

inestimably


----------



## plodr

misty, blames, steamy, satiny 

celerity


----------



## Gr3iz

celery, relic, leery, trice

languishing


----------



## cwwozniak

gushing, gnashing, slinging, lunging

positivity


----------



## plodr

visit, post, pity, pits

irrefragable


----------



## Gr3iz

fragile, barrel, garble, arrear

insurmountable


----------



## cwwozniak

mountains, insurable, unstable, moisture

overcoming


----------



## plodr

covering, mince, voice, groove

totemic


----------



## cwwozniak

comet, emit, item, time

spoilage


----------



## Gr3iz

silage, lapse, agile, goalies

reverencing


----------



## cwwozniak

greener, receiver, ringer, griever

distilleries


----------



## Gr3iz

relisted, stiller, drillers, sliders

inexcusable


----------



## cwwozniak

uncles, cabins, excuse, cleans

humanitarian


----------



## plodr

haunt, mint, rant, train

integument


----------



## Gr3iz

meeting, mitten, minute, teeming

appellation


----------



## cwwozniak

apple, pallet, elation, topple 

ambiguity


----------



## Gr3iz

gambit, balmy, gain, bug

constipation


----------



## cwwozniak

station, potions, captions, contains

diarrhea



Gr3iz said:


> balmy


What the "L"? LoL


----------



## plodr

head, heard, raid, hired

fragrance


----------



## Gr3iz

ranger, grace, facer, carfare

splintered



cwwozniak said:


> What the "L"? LoL


I saw an L. I don't know where I saw it, but I saw one ...


----------



## cwwozniak

sprinted, slider, striped, liners

splendor


----------



## Gr3iz

respond, lords, spend, drops

aggressively


----------



## cwwozniak

grieves, glassy, eagerly, greases

collides


----------



## Gr3iz

docile, codes, scold, idles

perspective


----------



## cwwozniak

grieves, glassy, eagerly, greases

collides


----------



## plodr

collies, dolls, scold, slide

penetralia


----------



## Gr3iz

prenatal, parental, repent, trainer

certificated


----------



## cwwozniak

certified, defacer, faceted, refitted

stagnated


----------



## Gr3iz

staged, tasted, attends, gnats

intelligentsia


----------



## cwwozniak

gentiles, intestine, enlisting, installing

pettiness


----------



## Gr3iz

spent, inept, spines, petite 

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

tetanus, stones, snouts, steins

bleaching


----------



## plodr

belching, aching, gleam, cling

tohubohu


----------



## Gr3iz

bout, both, booth, thou

parametric


----------



## cwwozniak

camper, primer, tamper, crimper

silencing


----------



## plodr

nines, sling, since, slice

apopemptic


----------



## Gr3iz

optic, poetic, poppet, tamp

assignation


----------



## cwwozniak

nations, against, staining, saints

backronym


----------



## Gr3iz

baron, acronym, rocky, mayor

responsibility


----------



## plodr

press, prone, styles, bliss

ruminate


----------



## Gr3iz

martin, urinate, minuter, retain

masticate


----------



## cwwozniak

steam, times, cites, attics

orangutans


----------



## Gr3iz

organs, grunts, strong, grants

differential


----------



## plodr

dental, defer, ideal, final

residential


----------



## cwwozniak

dental, denials, redials, lasered 

distinguish


----------



## Gr3iz

dishing, dusting, hissing, stings

revolutionary


----------



## cwwozniak

lotion, nearly, voluntary, rotary

rectangular


----------



## Gr3iz

tangler, regular, carter, larger

distinctive


----------



## cwwozniak

invited, incited, distinct, divest

vintages


----------



## Gr3iz

staving, tinges, invest, gives

harvester


----------



## plodr

starve, hearts, steer, stare

salutation


----------



## Gr3iz

station, taunts, slant, statin

preservation


----------



## cwwozniak

present, rations, prevents, operates

blossoming


----------



## Gr3iz

blooming, losing, oblong, soloing 

incapacitated


----------



## plodr

captained, attained, pitted, tent

important


----------



## cwwozniak

ration, apron, minor, manor

deplaned


----------



## Gr3iz

pleaded, paddle, leaned, addle

immeasurable


----------



## cwwozniak

miserable, measure, summer, leisure

predicated


----------



## Gr3iz

predicted, reacted, readied, directed

luminescent


----------



## plodr

scene, lumens, stein, climes 

untrained


----------



## Gr3iz

detain, return, drained, tanner

herbicide


----------



## RT

herb, cider, dice, iced

pancake


----------



## Gr3iz

canape, apeak, pecan, apnea

insubstantial


----------



## plodr

stunts, blasts, saints, tunas

skerrick


----------



## cwwozniak

kickers, sicker, cries, riser

capacities


----------



## Gr3iz

cacti, pities, pacts, sceptic 

authorized


----------



## plodr

Hertz, tried, dour, dearth 

ambisinister


----------



## Gr3iz

ministers, brains, strains, banisters

acceleration


----------



## plodr

recoil, train, retain, later

saltigrade


----------



## Gr3iz

gliders, deltas, retails, tirades

incarceration


----------



## cwwozniak

reaction, concern, concertina, container

subjugate


----------



## Gr3iz

jugs, begat, tubas, stage

juggernaut


----------



## cwwozniak

gauge, jaunt, grunt, urgent

printable


----------



## Gr3iz

brine, tribal, planter, retail

speculation


----------



## cwwozniak

special, uncles, plates, pounces

cartridges


----------



## Gr3iz

garters, scarred, tracers, carters

retractable


----------



## cwwozniak

retrace, treatable, rebate, letter

suspected


----------



## Gr3iz

cussed, seduces, deputes, steeds

bartender


----------



## plodr

bender, barter, bread, trend

hurricane


----------



## cwwozniak

reach, richer, raunchier, crane

floatation


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, flint, attain, afloat

remarkable


----------



## cwwozniak

embark, marble, barker, kale

ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

orating, ranting, toning, giant

testimonial


----------



## cwwozniak

lemons, steam, moisten, laments

ceremony


----------



## plodr

money, roomy, corny, yore

minatory


----------



## cwwozniak

many, tray, ration, train

formerly


----------



## Gr3iz

reform, lorry, roley, morel

spiritualistic


----------



## plodr

spiral, clasps, plus, trails

beastie


----------



## Gr3iz

baste, tease, bites, stab

misunderstood


----------



## cwwozniak

muddier, studier, resounds, rounds

alluring


----------



## Gr3iz

ruling, grail, luring, grain

penitentiary


----------



## cwwozniak

patient, pantry, repent, repaint

crouching


----------



## Gr3iz

grouch, couch, curing, grinch

networking


----------



## cwwozniak

twerking, towing, grown, renting

outsource


----------



## plodr

crust, tours, store, course

prelapsarian


----------



## Gr3iz

slapper, apples, sprainer, repairs

undercover


----------



## plodr

coven, never, drone, dunce

pedagogue


----------



## cwwozniak

gauged, pegged, gouged, gaped

unripened


----------



## Gr3iz

pruned, ruined, endure, urine

cascading


----------



## cwwozniak

again, gains, dings, casing

inventive


----------



## Gr3iz

invitee, event, nieve, tine 

exhaustively


----------



## cwwozniak

exhale, vastly, hastily, hustle

weathermen


----------



## Gr3iz

wreathe, thawer, wheaten, meaner

guaranteed


----------



## cwwozniak

gerund, trudge, granted, grunted

underweight


----------



## Gr3iz

thunder, unweighted, hurting, widget

preposterous


----------



## cwwozniak

reposts, purest, repurposes, troupers

reliability


----------



## Gr3iz

reliably, really, reality, tribal

taxidermist


----------



## plodr

exist, dreams, mister, Texas

settlement


----------



## Gr3iz

mettle, nettles, nestle, melts

acknowledge


----------



## plodr

wedge, clown, dank, loaned

birdhouse


----------



## cwwozniak

birds, roused, douser, bruised

problems


----------



## Gr3iz

probes, sperm, lopes, remops

dynasties


----------



## plodr

destiny, nasty, stands, steins

rapprochement


----------



## Gr3iz

mentor, poacher, cheaper, preacher

predictability


----------



## plodr

pretty, bailed, cited, pearly

mishpocha


----------



## Gr3iz

mocha, chasm, chimp, poach

ancestries


----------



## plodr

cries, crates, saints, strains 

crucible


----------



## Gr3iz

ulcer, relic, cubic, bluer

wholesome


----------



## cwwozniak

homes, whose, loose, moose

engraver


----------



## Gr3iz

graven, anger, ravers, never

perpetuated


----------



## cwwozniak

papered, repeated, puttered, reputed 

adhesive


----------



## Gr3iz

shaved, devise, evades, sieved

vanquished


----------



## cwwozniak

vanished, squid, shined, shade

inscription


----------



## plodr

coins, prison, posit, strip

memoriter


----------



## cwwozniak

remote, trimmer, meteor, timer

congested


----------



## Gr3iz

steed, scone, decongest, denotes

amalgamated


----------



## cwwozniak

glammed, damage, tamed, madame

sensitizing


----------



## plodr

sizing, sting, steins, seizing 

abhorrent


----------



## Gr3iz

throb, barret, nather, heart

describable


----------



## plodr

bribes, ciders, crabs, bleeds

Decapolis


----------



## cwwozniak

policed, spaced, spiced, spliced

retorqued


----------



## Gr3iz

requoted, detour, queer, toured

lamentation


----------



## plodr

mental, toil, meant, Latin

streaming


----------



## cwwozniak

steaming, ratings, master, regains

preformed


----------



## Gr3iz

performed, deform, former, prefer

appellation


----------



## plodr

appeal, elation, plate, planet

precipitation


----------



## Gr3iz

citation, caption, tappet, recitation

inconsiderate


----------



## cwwozniak

condensate, retained, recites, containers

pragmatist


----------



## plodr

stamp, grist, tramp, strap

hypnotize


----------



## cwwozniak

hypnotize
type, pithy, zenith, phony

potencies


----------



## Gr3iz

pieces, points, spite, entices

contraindicated


----------



## cwwozniak

contained, container, dictated, indicator 

education


----------



## plodr

duct, coin, dance, audit

lodestone


----------



## cwwozniak

stolen, noodles, stoned, loosened

magnetism


----------



## Gr3iz

stemming, mating, teaming, mangiest 

angularity


----------



## plodr

grain, grunt, truly, trail

moratorium


----------



## cwwozniak

motor, mortar, armor, atrium

cavalcades


----------



## Gr3iz

calved, decal, caved, laced

spectacular


----------



## plodr

cluster, pales, spate, pearls

connubial


----------



## Gr3iz

bunion, uncoil, annul, bacon

legislative


----------



## cwwozniak

legalities, liveliest, evilest, eagles

unhinged


----------



## Gr3iz

dinge, hedge, ending, nudge

conglomeration


----------



## cwwozniak

magnetic, magnetron, mentoring, alignment

hodgepodge


----------



## Gr3iz

dodge, hogged, hedged, pegged

miraculous


----------



## cwwozniak

claims, raucous, calms, mucous 

majorities

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

timers, jams, moister, master

vicinage


----------



## cwwozniak

vicinage 

given, vegan, icing, cage

bickering


----------



## Gr3iz

biking, bricking, binger, brink

refrigerant


----------



## cwwozniak

referring, frigate, regain, terrain,

thermally


----------



## Gr3iz

metal, really, lather, malty

conversational


----------



## plodr

lotions, craves, colors, clover

indefatigable


----------



## Gr3iz

fleeting, bleating, tabled, gifted

manufacturer


----------



## cwwozniak

fracture, manure, mature, current

retreading

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grader, rearing, tearing, danger

inconsequential


----------



## cwwozniak

insulation, continues, sequin, cleanest

unmasked


----------



## Gr3iz

dunks, sneak, undam, nuked

magnesium

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

magnums, genius, immune, easing

investable


----------



## Gr3iz

instable, viable, bevels, livens

neighborhoods


----------



## plodr

broods, resign, hides, risen

seductive


----------



## cwwozniak

seduce, vices, deuces, vested

repealed


----------



## Gr3iz

dealer, peeled, leader, redeal

unprecedented


----------



## cwwozniak

prudent, reduced, deduce, pruned

discarded


----------



## plodr

cedars, ideas, diced, adders

hypocrite


----------



## cwwozniak

poetic, poetry, pricy, choir

credibility


----------



## Gr3iz

trice, liberty, dicer, biter

procrastination


----------



## cwwozniak

captions, transcription, citations, portions

crushable


----------



## Gr3iz

belch, brush, cables, lurches

shenanigans


----------



## cwwozniak

sensing, again, neighs, singes

completeness


----------



## Gr3iz

stomps, spleens, scenes, steeples

deleterious


----------



## plodr

listed, rousted, Steeler, sleeted 

lucubrate


----------



## Gr3iz

curate, tuber, bluer, brace

unnecessarily


----------



## cwwozniak

uncles, cleaners, cannily, neural

compacting


----------



## plodr

tamping, coating, moan, moat

cathartic


----------



## Gr3iz

chart, trait, chair, arctic

kleptomaniac


----------



## plodr

implant, locket, locate, packet

spelunking


----------



## Gr3iz

plunking, plunges, sulking, gunnies

bellwether


----------



## plodr

wheel, three, blew, brew

testudinate


----------



## Gr3iz

detains, student, destitute, tested

ingratiating


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrain, training, granting, grating,

dieticians


----------



## plodr

cities, dance, caste, dines

carapace


----------



## cwwozniak

caper, recap, pacer, reap

vertiginous


----------



## Gr3iz

vesting, striving, rousing, regions

perpendicularity


----------



## plodr

pearly, tundra, priced, tapered

supernova


----------



## cwwozniak

proves, nurse, arouse, vapors

kindergarten


----------



## Gr3iz

tanking, darting, grinder, renting

mistreating


----------



## plodr

grating, streaming (do I get a prize for using all the letters in the word?), grains, minister

comedian


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> do I get a prize for using all the letters in the word?


Maybe, but I'm afraid you didn't do that ... You only used one of the two "i"s and "t"s ... ;-)

caned, deacon, maiden, income

agricultural


----------



## cwwozniak

actual, tragic, garlic, curtail


fanfolded


----------



## plodr

deaf, fondle, lead, loaded

conceited


----------



## cwwozniak

concede, decent, coined, docent, 

philosopher


----------



## Gr3iz

hipper, shopper, relish, polisher 

anthropology


----------



## cwwozniak

anthropology
topology, anthology, apology, pathology

pennyfarthing


----------



## plodr

party, fright, ninety, eighty

inconstancy


----------



## Gr3iz

contains, sanity, scanty, coins

attribution


----------



## plodr

about, bruin, trout, brain

immortal


----------



## Gr3iz

trial, mitral, loam, amort 

monosyllabic


----------



## plodr

balmy, icons, blooms, calmly 

repentence


----------



## Gr3iz

center, recent, percent, tenner

evangelizing


----------



## plodr

glazing, veiling, gleaning, naive

freebooter


----------



## cwwozniak

before, reboot, beret, roofer

infusions


----------



## Gr3iz

fission, unions, sins, inns

courageously


----------



## cwwozniak

cougars, arouse, lousy, colours

awareness


----------



## plodr

swears, nears, swans, Aswan

iridescent


----------



## cwwozniak

cinders, reside, deceit, directs

postulation


----------



## Gr3iz

station, lotions, solution, pulsation

aggressively


----------



## plodr

rivals, geysers, slaves, glares

peripatetic


----------



## Gr3iz

pitter, tappet, creep, receipt

incorrigible


----------



## cwwozniak

recoiling, reboiling, broiler, religion

intervention


----------



## Gr3iz

reinvent, invention, invert, intention

organizational


----------



## plodr

national, rational, glitz, training

wretched


----------



## cwwozniak

etcher, cheer, chewed, creed

resultant


----------



## Gr3iz

truants, latter, alters, rattles

expressiveness


----------



## cwwozniak

expensive, expenses, inverse, ripeness, 

desiccated


----------



## Gr3iz

cadets, decides, staid, dedicates

perambulate


----------



## plodr

blame, blue, apart, plume

sockdolager


----------



## cwwozniak

coolers, lockers, slaked, lodgers

redirected


----------



## Gr3iz

credited, deterred, recited, edited

parsimoniously


----------



## cwwozniak

poisons, mousy, implosion, missionary

insidiously


----------



## plodr

lossy, loud, dins, sounds

effective


----------



## cwwozniak

evict, five, feet, cite

repairs


----------



## Gr3iz

spears, pears, praise, spire

lackadaisical


----------



## cwwozniak

slack, acidic, slick, clicks

interlace


----------



## Gr3iz

center, lancet, recent, relic

accomplished


----------



## cwwozniak

polished, mashed, clashed, chemicals

artificial


----------



## Gr3iz

facial, Africa, lariat, racial

pharmacopeia


----------



## cwwozniak

camphor, preach, chipper, chopper

dietician


----------



## Gr3iz

canted, detain, enticed, indict

masticated


----------



## plodr

admits, tasted, cadets, tamed

serotinal


----------



## Gr3iz

retains, stoner, reason, latrines

paradisiacal


----------



## cwwozniak

placid, pairs, radicals, carpal

conformal


----------



## Gr3iz

focal, moron, Roman, molar

dynamicism


----------



## cwwozniak

dynamics, candy, sandy, mimics

enclosing


----------



## plodr

close, sign, lingo, clones

muliebrity


----------



## cwwozniak

liberty, tumbler, rumble, timely

polisher


----------



## Gr3iz

spoiler, relish, reship. posher

linguistically


----------



## plodr

gusty, sting, slang, cults 

codicils


----------



## cwwozniak

colds, clods, coils, scold

exhausting


----------



## Gr3iz

taxing, teasing, haunts, shunt

restart


----------



## cwwozniak

tears, arrest, rears, stars

apparition


----------



## plodr

apart, ration, trap, train

chernozem


----------



## cwwozniak

rezone, chrome, chemo, chore

prairies


----------



## Gr3iz

repairs, parries, aspire, spire 

asphyxiation


----------



## cwwozniak

pythons, sphinx, pianist, pointy

vectored


----------



## Gr3iz

vetoed, covered, devote, revoted 

concatenated


----------



## plodr

cadence, toned, noted, coated

expounded


----------



## cwwozniak

expend, depend, duped, doped

capturing


----------



## plodr

curtain, cigar, print, grant

fetching


----------



## cwwozniak

ethnic, chine, inch, thin

authentic


----------



## Gr3iz

chant, cutie, attic, taunt

cathartic


----------



## cwwozniak

catch, chart, arctic, attic

cleansing


----------



## plodr

sling, slang, slice, scaling

ponytail


----------



## cwwozniak

plant, pointy, latino, paint

hairpiece


----------



## Gr3iz

pierce, cheaper, recipe, peachier

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

atones, tastiest, snouts, stations

pumpkins


----------



## plodr

skin, pinks, punks, musk

encourage


----------



## Gr3iz

uncage, enrage, rouge, green

assemblage


----------



## plodr

blames, glass, bless, ageless 

translation


----------



## Gr3iz

transit, station, instant, lariats

accreditation


----------



## plodr

rationed, accord, trend, crated

reflection


----------



## cwwozniak

recent, recoil, refine, trifle

polishes


----------



## Gr3iz

splosh, spoils, posse, helps

kaleidoscopic


----------



## plodr

lacked, spool, plaids, pickles 

glancing


----------



## Gr3iz

clanging, acing, gain, clang

amplitude


----------



## cwwozniak

ampule, dimple, lament, lumped

freezable


----------



## plodr

blaze, feeble, fable, real

riverbank


----------



## cwwozniak

banker, brink, braver, brain

solvency


----------



## Gr3iz

sloven, covens, cloven, lovey 

appreciative


----------



## plodr

captive, repeat, paper, private

assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

rambles, lesser, blames, messer 

refrigeration


----------



## cwwozniak

refrigerant, generator, frontage, farting

resealing


----------



## Gr3iz

glares, releasing, grease, slinger

harmlessly


----------



## plodr

hears, malls, years, slams

neighbors


----------



## cwwozniak

neighs, sober, sight, resign

commoners


----------



## Gr3iz

crooners, morons, monomers, scorn

appliances


----------



## cwwozniak

apples, plains, places, nipples

sustainable


----------



## Gr3iz

bustles, unstable, tissue, instable 

ingratiating


----------



## cwwozniak

ingrain, granting, again, attain

aquaculture


----------



## Gr3iz

quart, cruel, truce, react

slaughterhouse


----------



## cwwozniak

heartless, authored, gathers, shortage

enshrined


----------



## plodr

dinners, shined, resend, sheen

prudence


----------



## Gr3iz

prude, dunce, endure, creed

arguably


----------



## plodr

bulgar, glub, Gaul, gray

comparison


----------



## cwwozniak

prison, crimson, sprain, rains

parentification


----------



## Gr3iz

friction, patent, infant, reaction

haberdashery


----------



## cwwozniak

rehashed, basher, sherry, arrayed

unenviable


----------



## plodr

navel, blue, vain, value

companion


----------



## Gr3iz

piano, onion, canon, manic

alliteration


----------



## cwwozniak

alteration, literal, relation, retain

investors


----------



## Gr3iz

strives, visors, strove, resist

correspondence


----------



## cwwozniak

condenser, second, processer, records

mackerel


----------



## plodr

rack, maker, clear, cereal 

inculcate


----------



## Gr3iz

cuticle, nucleic, lancet, cacti

advantageous


----------



## cwwozniak

staged, astound, vouge, tongue

pristine


----------



## Gr3iz

stripe, pities, sprint, instep

adorably


----------



## cwwozniak

aboard, body, royal, labor

dilutions


----------



## plodr

soul, lids, lint, slit

gramarye


----------



## cwwozniak

merry, marry, rager, ream

sectioning


----------



## Gr3iz

costing, tension, insect, stoning

cornfields


----------



## cwwozniak

confides, onside, liners, scorned

piecemeal


----------



## plodr

peace, clamp, limp, place

vespertine


----------



## Gr3iz

reinvest, prevent, vipers, striven 

reproachfully


----------



## cwwozniak

poacher, peachy, reproach, flapper 

cosigner

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

resign, scorn, gorse, scoring

inscrutable


----------



## plodr

scrub, stable, neat, cables

reasoning


----------



## Gr3iz

searing, snoring, goners, regions

gastronomic


----------



## plodr

gastric, moons, roost, mints

seasonal


----------



## Gr3iz

lesson, salons, alone, nasal

contravene


----------



## plodr

trance, avert, tonne, canter 

empyrean


----------



## Gr3iz

preen, repay, ampere, yearn

attachment


----------



## cwwozniak

cheat, meant, match, teach

undulating


----------



## Gr3iz

lauding, gaunt, giant, daunting

appropriation


----------



## plodr

parrot, point, troop, paint

penumbral


----------



## Gr3iz

numeral, plumber, lemur, unable

tenaciously


----------



## cwwozniak

actions, nastily, county, latency

restrain


----------



## Gr3iz

trainers, strainer, retrains, terrains (all 4 words use all the available letters!)

archipelago


----------



## plodr

glace, rope, pail, chair

wolverine


----------



## Gr3iz

lower, woven, revile, never

bachelorhood


----------



## cwwozniak

broached, bleach, braced, labored

solicitors


----------



## Gr3iz

clitoris, stools, slots, roils 

embraced


----------



## cwwozniak

dream, reamed, became, bread

financially


----------



## plodr

filly, call, nail, flail 

colubrine


----------



## cwwozniak

cloner, bouncer, boiler, uncle

snakelike


----------



## Gr3iz

skein, slake, likens, kilns

supervision


----------



## cwwozniak

persons, prisons, veinous, revisions

placating


----------



## Gr3iz

plating, placing, plain, paint

hitchhiker


----------



## cwwozniak

hither, thicker, their, trick

nervous


----------



## plodr

rouse, over, ovens, Norse

servants


----------



## Gr3iz

staves, starves, rants, averts

constellation


----------



## cwwozniak

locations, notations, section, loosest

hairspring


----------



## Gr3iz

sharing, parsing, grains, shaping

localized


----------



## plodr

lazed, coiled, locale, dice

ammunition


----------



## Gr3iz

amount, nation, union, mount

perplexing


----------



## cwwozniak

exile, reeling, peeping, ripple

honestly


----------



## Gr3iz

hostel, stolen, honey. style

quarterback


----------



## plodr

quack, barter, track, break

insolent


----------



## Gr3iz

silent, inlets, onset, stolen

intrepid


----------



## cwwozniak

printed, tried, tinder, diner

sacrificing


----------



## Gr3iz

scaring, facing, scarfing, raising

uninhibited


----------



## cwwozniak

united, behind, bunted, tinned

ploughman


----------



## Gr3iz

laugh, human, glomp, unlap

contemporary


----------



## plodr

meaty, prone, prance, troop

manticore


----------



## cwwozniak

trace, reaction, income, notice

mythological


----------



## Gr3iz

mythical, gloomily, calmly, local

hypotenuse


----------



## cwwozniak

hypotenuse
pythons, honesty, house, shout

suspended


----------



## Gr3iz

sudden, depends, upended, spends

latchkey


----------



## plodr

chalky, cleat, lackey, cheat

shivaree


----------



## Gr3iz

varies, shaver, shiver, hives

incapacitated


----------



## cwwozniak

anticipated, accident, indicate, dictate

rephrased


----------



## Gr3iz

spreader, parsed, harder, drapes

aeronautical


----------



## cwwozniak

unclear, reaction, trance, actual

airworthy


----------



## plodr

tray, thaw, riot, wraith

cryosphere


----------



## Gr3iz

sorry, cheery, porches, repose

degradation


----------



## plodr

graded, rationed, garden, danger

falsifies


----------



## cwwozniak

falsies, aisles, fails, sales

untruths


----------



## Gr3iz

shunt, hunts, hurts, thrust

legendary


----------



## plodr

glared, dearly, gland, regale 

prestidigitation


----------



## Gr3iz

predating, strain, striping, pointers

companionship


----------



## cwwozniak

champions, mansion, opinions, minions

unsealed


----------



## Gr3iz

unleased, dunes, leaned, deuces

collegiality


----------



## plodr

coil, gale, yell, tail

estimation


----------



## Gr3iz

stamen, mittens, times, station

structured


----------



## plodr

strut, rusted, crusted, cured

gossiping


----------



## Gr3iz

posing, pissing, snips, gongs

spacecraft


----------



## cwwozniak

spacer, crafts, crates, traces

launchpads


----------



## Gr3iz

lunch, paunch, pandas, chaps

universality


----------



## cwwozniak

salinity, litanies, ruins, intervals

entrusting


----------



## Gr3iz

grunts, stenting, rutting, gunners

rewarding


----------



## cwwozniak

garden, redrawing, regard, grained

knowingly


----------



## plodr

Klingon, inky, lowing, known 

revenant


----------



## Gr3iz

tavern, raven, event, never

disclaimer


----------



## plodr

calms, dreams, mailers, dialers

ravenous


----------



## cwwozniak

ravens, reason, nervous, earns

gluttonous


----------



## Gr3iz

slung, stout, tongs, gluts

appearances


----------



## cwwozniak

appears, prances, rappers, snapper

showmanship


----------



## Gr3iz

woman, shown, ships, pawns

northeast


----------



## cwwozniak

shorten, hearts, toaster, threats

thrusting

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

nights, shrug, grunts, trusting

sanguivorous


----------



## cwwozniak

vigorous, various, rousing, savings

sacrament


----------



## Gr3iz

caster, stream, trances, ascent

hermetically 

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

heretic, metallic, thricely, recall

discourage


----------



## Gr3iz

scourge, gourds, guides, graces

pioneering


----------



## cwwozniak

opening, pinger, pigeon, ripening

panelists


----------



## plodr

pastels, snips, lasts, planes

nyctophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

phony, option, bacony, pitchy

murkiness


----------



## Gr3iz

smirks, skeins, ruminess, minks

spiderweb


----------



## plodr

brides, swiped, breeds, spree

sepulchral


----------



## Gr3iz

lurches, laurels, shellac, spiral

diagnostics


----------



## plodr

staid, coding, doing, stands

columbarium


----------



## Gr3iz

lumbar, comma, caribou, immoral

lavishness


----------



## plodr

hisses, vials, slain, havens 

lochness


----------



## Gr3iz

scones, holes, clones, chosen

interplay


----------



## cwwozniak

interlay, player, planter, later

shrinkable


----------



## plodr

shrine, blinks, shrank, balers 

mariogouin


----------



## Gr3iz

margin, roaming, origin, unarm

nuclear

BTW -- Google couldn't find that word ...


----------



## plodr

from duckduckgo search for definition https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/maringouin

near, clue, unreal, clean

vendetta


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, Liz. Now, look at the word you posted and the word you searched for. An "N" turned into an "O" ... ;-)

vetted, evaded, attend, vented

housebroken


----------



## cwwozniak

honors, bunkers, hookers, unhooks

radiation


----------



## Gr3iz

radon, triad, drain, idiot

outfielder


----------



## cwwozniak

relied, flouted, routed, defiler

baserunner


----------



## plodr

burner, barns, sneer, bears

melancholic


----------



## Gr3iz

chemical, chance, melon, cinch

accelerometer


----------



## cwwozniak

creamer, meteor, locater, reactor

ailerons


----------



## Gr3iz

nailers, loners, sailor, reason

classroom


----------



## cwwozniak

clamors, clams, colors, solar

teachers


----------



## Gr3iz

cheaters, starch, reaches, teaser

Thanksgiving


----------



## cwwozniak

thanking, Vikings, gaining, shaking

cornbread


----------



## Gr3iz

barred, cobra, braced, arced

deliciously


----------



## plodr

cloudy, lied, dilly, silly

magistrate


----------



## Gr3iz

games, stratagem, matters, mister

hepatitis


----------



## plodr

heats, Shipt, paste, phase

unhampered


----------



## Gr3iz

unheard, damper, remade, pander

shellacked


----------



## plodr

heals, decks, shall, slacked

effusion


----------



## Gr3iz

snuff, fusion, infuse, fines

agricultural


----------



## plodr

grail, grill, trial, curtail

percolate


----------



## cwwozniak

relocate, repeat, operate, clear

monopoles


----------



## Gr3iz

spool, moons, mopes, slope

officiated


----------



## plodr

office, fated, coiff, toad

encompass


----------



## Gr3iz

spaces, scamps, posse, panes

insectoid


----------



## cwwozniak

stoned, editions, diction, noticed

impaction


----------



## Gr3iz

paint, action, mantic, caption

inclination


----------



## cwwozniak

contain, initial, anoint, action

stumbling


----------



## Gr3iz

bustling, gluts, limbs, glints

psychedelic


----------



## plodr

sleepy, chides, child, shield 

perforate


----------



## Gr3iz

report, prefer, rafter, ferret

basketball


----------



## cwwozniak

baseball, ballets, bleak, stall

consumers


----------



## Gr3iz

mousers, curses, scones, nurses

verbiage


----------



## cwwozniak

beaver, giver, agree, begar 

greenspace


----------



## plodr

graces, preens, erase, scrape

inexorable


----------



## cwwozniak

boxer, noble, linear, boiler

underbelly


----------



## Gr3iz

blunder, underly, rebel, yeller

scrimmage


----------



## cwwozniak

grimaces, macros, graces, scammer

emboldens


----------



## Gr3iz

models, blondes, deems, lobes

decorations


----------



## plodr

roasted, coins, cedars, strode 

stupendous


----------



## cwwozniak

soundest, spouses, douse, pounds

embarrassing


----------



## Gr3iz

marring, sabres, brassier, reassign

driveway


----------



## plodr

awry, waved, wired, year

darkness


----------



## Gr3iz

snarks, snaked, dress, sneaks

extirpated


----------



## plodr

expired, taxed, depart, treated 

brasserie


----------



## Gr3iz

brassiere, sabres, briers, sierras 

regressive


----------



## plodr

grieves, server, reverse, sieve

crapulous


----------



## Gr3iz

scrap, curls, pours, raucous

applause


----------



## cwwozniak

apples, pause, supple, appeals 

captures


----------



## plodr

scrape, crust, capers. pasture

curlicue


----------



## cwwozniak

cruel, circle, relic, clue

spiraled


----------



## Gr3iz

spared, dialers, plied, derails

makeovers


----------



## plodr

serve, smoke, savor, mask

brackish


----------



## Gr3iz

shark, bricks, brash, chairs

insolent


----------



## cwwozniak

stolen, intones, tension, listen

privates

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

vipers, strive, pirates, traipse

reprobate 

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

rebate, borate, prober, berate 

trailering


----------



## Gr3iz

retailing, tarring, grater, linger

campsite


----------



## plodr

stamp, spite, space, paste

desolate


----------



## cwwozniak

lasted, oldest, salted, seated

compiles


----------



## Gr3iz

splice, police, clomps, miles

castaways


----------



## plodr

stay, cats, cays, sway

religion


----------



## cwwozniak

region, legion, liner, goner

ransacking


----------



## Gr3iz

snacking, ranking, grains, asking

fundamental


----------



## cwwozniak

flamed, fluted, tunnel, muted

unclaimed


----------



## Gr3iz

declaim, uncle, lanced, unmailed

constabulary


----------



## cwwozniak

bacons, crusty, truly, lunacy

recuperation


----------



## Gr3iz

curator, rapture, caption, reaction

interpretation


----------



## plodr

nation, preen, ration, repetition

ostracize


----------



## cwwozniak

zero, coaster, erotica, crest

compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

comment, moment, pimento, lemon

atrocious


----------



## plodr

crust, roost, carts, stair

circadian


----------



## cwwozniak

radian, rancid, acidic, nadir

radioactivity


----------



## Gr3iz

acidity, ratio, victory, aviator

clientele


----------



## plodr

tine, lintel, entice, niece 

nugatory


----------



## Gr3iz

grunt, rangy, organ, angry

sandwich


----------



## cwwozniak

winch, chains, acids, dawns

accouterment


----------



## Gr3iz

accent, counter, mentor, rotten

villager


----------



## cwwozniak

agile, alive, gravel, glare

countrymen


----------



## Gr3iz

recount, mentor, trounce, entry

outrageous


----------



## cwwozniak

outages, grouts, grouse, guest

coalescing


----------



## Gr3iz

closing, leasing, scaling, gleans

translated


----------



## cwwozniak

slanted, trades, rattled, latent

crosspoint


----------



## plodr

prints, coins, trips, troops

cenotaph


----------



## Gr3iz

phone, cheat, patch, teach

impressions


----------



## plodr

primes, noise, remiss, poems

tesseract


----------



## cwwozniak

actress, crests, creases, creates

transposition


----------



## Gr3iz

portion, instant, transit, strain

infraction


----------



## cwwozniak

faction, inaction, friction, fiction

sugared


----------



## Gr3iz

guards, raged, grades, drags

resuscitated


----------



## plodr

crusted, straits, dress, scattered

persnickety


----------



## Gr3iz

rickety, sinker, prints, tricky

cohesive


----------



## cwwozniak

chives, voices, shove, hives

stickiness


----------



## Gr3iz

sickness, stinkie, ickiness, cities

revelation


----------



## cwwozniak

relation, elevation, reveal, ration

parishioner


----------



## Gr3iz

sharpen, reship, prior, shorn

whistling


----------



## plodr

listing, wings, light, wishing

asterism


----------



## cwwozniak

masters, misters, timers, stream

prismatic


----------



## Gr3iz

crisp, artism, smart, tramps

appetizers


----------



## plodr

seize, spare, tapers, paste

spendthrift


----------



## cwwozniak

stipend, fishers, infest, hitters

silenced


----------



## Gr3iz

licensed, dense, liened, slide

shuttered


----------



## cwwozniak

trusted, thrust, trued, desert

vitreous


----------



## Gr3iz

strive, overt, voters, trues

commonplace


----------



## plodr

clamp, plan, clean, cocoa

unguinous


----------



## Gr3iz

unsung, unions, suing, using

ornaments


----------



## plodr

storm, manners, stream, stone

nebbish


----------



## Gr3iz

shine, bibes, nibs, bins

trivialities


----------



## cwwozniak

trivets, litters, retails, rattles

gratifying


----------



## Gr3iz

grafting, frying, raging, gyrating

electrification


----------



## cwwozniak

election, certification, electric, trifecta

brochures

G'night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

cherubs, shrub, chorus, shore

hospitals


----------



## plodr

spots, slits, hasps, spoils

enigmatic


----------



## cwwozniak

magnetic, magic, tinge, mange

princely


----------



## Gr3iz

pricey, nicely, liner, piney

incapable


----------



## cwwozniak

panel, balance, pencil, palace

geological


----------



## Gr3iz

goalie, locale, collage, collie

televised


----------



## cwwozniak

devise, delves, divest, sleeved 

coiffured


----------



## plodr

differ, cord, cuffed, curd

epilogue


----------



## Gr3iz

guile, elope, liege, loupe

dithering


----------



## cwwozniak

edgier, thing, hinder, tinier

aggressive


----------



## Gr3iz

varies, aggrieve, serves, graves

homeowners


----------



## cwwozniak

meowers, showers, heroes, snore

housekeeper


----------



## plodr

hose, pokes, pukes, prose

prologue


----------



## cwwozniak

group, grope, purge, gulp

hypersonic


----------



## Gr3iz

cyphers, choirs, cronies, porch

introvert


----------



## cwwozniak

invert, voter, trivet, rover, 

houndstooth


----------



## Gr3iz

shoot, stout, south, hoods

conspicuous


----------



## cwwozniak

conscious, copious, poisons, coins

tintable


----------



## Gr3iz

battle, tablet, intel, bleat

admiration


----------



## cwwozniak

radiation, domain, dormant, matron

hermitage


----------



## Gr3iz

meager, gather, eight, tiger

dromedary


----------



## cwwozniak

domed, merry, dreamy, ramrod

ungulate


----------



## plodr

unglue, tang, teal, lunge 

prerogative


----------



## Gr3iz

retrograve, prorate, greater, operate

vegetation


----------



## plodr

given, voting, vetting, giant

stewardship


----------



## Gr3iz

rewards, passer, strips, threads

theatrical


----------



## plodr

chair, litter, trail, tacit

rosettes


----------



## Gr3iz

setters, stores, streets, otters

traditional


----------



## plodr

trial, load, rational, dirt

murmuration


----------



## Gr3iz

amount, Minotaur, outran, matron

celebration


----------



## plodr

berate, coil, brain, trial

extortion


----------



## Gr3iz

intone, toxin, rotten, orient

premeditated


----------



## cwwozniak

remediated, predated, diameter, diapered

astrologer


----------



## Gr3iz

roaster, lagers, storage, gloaters 

yellowish


----------



## plodr

hilly, swill, slow, swell

phenomena


----------



## Gr3iz

phone, anemone, phenom, enema

encroaching


----------



## cwwozniak

changer, reaching, honing, regain

rationality


----------



## Gr3iz

rattan, lariat, tonality, natty

deductions


----------



## cwwozniak

seduction, inducted, conduits, induced

exemptions


----------



## Gr3iz

moxie, pitons, exits, stomp

amalgamated


----------



## plodr

gated, gamma, malted, glade

solidarity


----------



## Gr3iz

daisy, trails, staid, roils

academically


----------



## plodr

medal, madly, dice, daily

eradicate


----------



## Gr3iz

created, direct, recited, tirade

efficiently


----------



## plodr

fleet, niece, flinty, cliff

forebears


----------



## Gr3iz

soberer, beefs, rebars, afears 

appreciative


----------



## plodr

captive, private, avert, price

concretion


----------



## Gr3iz

concert, connect, cretin, intone

quarterback


----------



## cwwozniak

quark, bucket, quack, truck

amplifying


----------



## Gr3iz

playing, flaming, gaily, mailing

intensify


----------



## cwwozniak

finny, finest, nifty, ninety

volcanic


----------



## Gr3iz

canon, anvil, conical, vocal

altruistic


----------



## plodr

strait, trust, carts, trails 

evanesce


----------



## Gr3iz

scene, encase, vanes, seven

scientific


----------



## cwwozniak

scenic, finest, incest, incite

plutocratic


----------



## Gr3iz

clout, tactic, pilot, tract

negotiated


----------



## cwwozniak

negated, detain, atoned, giant

escaping


----------



## plodr

sing, capes, spacing, pangs

provender


----------



## Gr3iz

ponder, reprove, proven, vendor 

practicalities


----------



## cwwozniak

practices, calipers, scatter, pilaster

objectification


----------



## Gr3iz

faction, objection, infect, cotton

kaleidoscope


----------



## cwwozniak

clasped, pieces, spooked, docile

epidemiologist


----------



## Gr3iz

epilog, medial, gloomiest, deepest

conglomerate


----------



## plodr

crate, gloom, angle, cleaner

pretzels


----------



## cwwozniak

seltzer, preset, repels, zester

rodlike


----------



## Gr3iz

liked, roiled, irked, oiler

galvanizing


----------



## cwwozniak

glazing, aligning, giving, gaining

electroplate


----------



## Gr3iz

prelate, electoral, letter, collar

syndication


----------



## cwwozniak

synod, candy, diction, contains

speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

passer, keeps, spake, rasps

wonderful


----------



## plodr

louder, flown, flounder, downer

diversity


----------



## cwwozniak

deity, drives, driest, strived

dispersal (double points if all words a 7 or more letters)


----------



## Gr3iz

palsied, spiraled, diapers, padless (had to dust off the old thinking cap for that one!)

excitement


----------



## plodr

exit, cement, mint, cent

somersault


----------



## Gr3iz

results, alters, masters, molests

criteria


----------



## cwwozniak

crate, crier, tracer, irate

expenditure


----------



## Gr3iz

extender, retuned, denture, inured

reproduction


----------



## cwwozniak

producer, reduction, protein, inductor

increase

Hi, Mark. Happy Friday!


----------



## plodr

encase, sneer, arisen, scare

ecliptic


----------



## cwwozniak

elicit, epic, icicle, pile

dismissal


----------



## Gr3iz

mails, dials, slams, dismal

appetizers


----------



## plodr

seize, tapers, strep, strap

encumber


----------



## Gr3iz

number, crumb, ember, breem 

murderous


----------



## plodr

sour, drums, demurs, modes

enkindle


----------



## Gr3iz

liken, linked, deline, kennel

deforested


----------



## cwwozniak

defrosted, festered, stored, deeds

scorching


----------



## Gr3iz

choirs, horsing, groins, grinch

deductible


----------



## cwwozniak

deduce, ductile, belted, ducted

distribute


----------



## Gr3iz

butters, trusted, debuts, dirtiest

countenance


----------



## cwwozniak

account, announce, connect, cannon

expressive


----------



## Gr3iz

peeves, sixes, vipers, severe

migraine


----------



## plodr

Garmin, miner, reign, grime

inspissate


----------



## Gr3iz

stains, pansies, paints, pissant

enrichment


----------



## plodr

chime, miner, trench, niche

treatment


----------



## cwwozniak

rename, meaner, matter, neater

catenary


----------



## Gr3iz

react, canary, carat, trace

astonished


----------



## cwwozniak

atones, shined, stashed, dishes

conceived


----------



## Gr3iz

concede, device, encode, niece

apparition


----------



## plodr

ration, apart, print, tarpon

diasporic


----------



## cwwozniak

sporadic, acids, acrid, cardio

deposition


----------



## Gr3iz

posited, spooned, editions, options

downhearted


----------



## plodr

drowned, heated, warden, wanted

revitalize


----------



## cwwozniak

realize, travel, liver, later

residency


----------



## Gr3iz

decries, desire, scenery, creeds

graduation


----------



## cwwozniak

duration, guardian, radian, ration

laureate


----------



## Gr3iz

relate, truer, later, alert

undivided


----------



## plodr

nude, vein, dive, dividend 

autosomal


----------



## cwwozniak

atoms, almost, louts, malts

transdermal


----------



## Gr3iz

lament, dramas, strand, malted

hypochondriac


----------



## cwwozniak

chronic, harpoon, candy, orchid

nosophobia


----------



## plodr

spoon, bans, ship, bias

perilune


----------



## Gr3iz

urine, puerile, reline, liner

accessibility


----------



## cwwozniak

classy, tassel, elastic, stables

injections


----------



## Gr3iz

joist, sonnet, insect, innies

reconstruct


----------



## cwwozniak

counters, recounts, stouter, course

spinthariscope


----------



## Gr3iz

retains, tipsier, choppers, hipster

triskaidekaphobia


----------



## plodr

strike, broad, hoarse, praised

distelfink


----------



## cwwozniak

dislike, infield, infidels, finite,

goldfinches


----------



## Gr3iz

flinched, chosen, scolding, hinges

ostentatious


----------



## plodr

noise, stunt, taunts, saints

kinesthetic


----------



## Gr3iz

thickens, ******, stink, kittens

fluently


----------



## plodr

fully, lent, fuel, unfelt 

souvenir


----------



## Gr3iz

venous, noise, version, siren

desiccated


----------



## cwwozniak

dedicates, decides, addicts, cadets

thrombosis


----------



## plodr

boots, trims, shoots, brims

cantillate


----------



## Gr3iz

lactate, attic, talent, latent

wonderfully


----------



## cwwozniak

fonder, rewound, woefully, flowery

retelling


----------



## Gr3iz

linger, tingler, regent, glinter

partnership


----------



## cwwozniak

happier, sharper, printers, parties

relenting


----------



## Gr3iz

treeing, reeling, tingler, integer

apostrophe


----------



## cwwozniak

apropos, hoppers, tropes, propose

encamped


----------



## Gr3iz

decamp, dampen, peace, pecan

scheduling


----------



## cwwozniak

dueling, lunches, eluding, dunces

timetable


----------



## plodr

blame, title, bleat, metal

playoffs


----------



## Gr3iz

payoffs, flaps, splay, layoffs (yeah, OK, I went for the low hanging fruit this time ...)

yarmulke


----------



## cwwozniak

murky, early, leaky, layer

skullcap


----------



## Gr3iz

spall, caulks, plucks, slack

episodic


----------



## plodr

scope, dips, pies, posed

trailblaze


----------



## Gr3iz

blazer, lazier, taller, retail

straighten


----------



## cwwozniak

strength, tighten, retains, gathers

lapidarist


----------



## Gr3iz

plaid, staid, strip, dials

enclave


----------



## plodr

clean, nave, lane, lance

violescent


----------



## Gr3iz

sieve, violent, civets, invest

evanescent


----------



## cwwozniak

sentence, encase, events, neaten

discontinuity


----------



## plodr

stout, dint, coins, Cindy

subscribe


----------



## Gr3iz

scrubs, busier, bribes, rubies

spectacular


----------



## cwwozniak

specular, captures, placates, accurate

bilocation


----------



## Gr3iz

lotion, baton, coalition, action

whomsoever


----------



## cwwozniak

whomever, however, showers, movers

pedicular

G'Night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

repaid, lurid, crude, dialer

manufactured


----------



## plodr

curate, framed, trance, dancer

circumstellar


----------



## Gr3iz

cruller, cellars, circular, musical

irrespective


----------



## cwwozniak

respective, retires, privies, respire

entrances


----------



## Gr3iz

centers, stance, neatens, traces

remuneration


----------



## cwwozniak

retainer, remount, mountain, routine

orogenesis


----------



## Gr3iz

snores, greens, engross, nosier

rudimentary


----------



## cwwozniak

dietary, ruminate, manure, natured

epulation


----------



## plodr

elation, punt, plate, plant

altruistic


----------



## Gr3iz

rustic, stair, rails, citrus

appendectomy


----------



## cwwozniak

company, competed, decoy, payment

dissolvents


----------



## plodr

vends, sloven, diets, steins

infrastructure


----------



## Gr3iz

frustrate, taster, futures, instruct

burglarized


----------



## cwwozniak

glazed, bridge, glued, glared

ingression


----------



## Gr3iz

snoring, resign, singer, rinsing

inscrutability


----------



## cwwozniak

suitability, instability, crusty, slutty

audiometer


----------



## Gr3iz

moaned, trued, retimed, diameter 

aesthetically


----------



## plodr

chilly, state, scale, titles

architect


----------



## cwwozniak

catchier, chatter, thrice, attire

ethnocracy


----------



## Gr3iz

creator, theory, crayon, thorny

haberdashery


----------



## cwwozniak

rehashed, sherry, debaser, shared

vermivorous


----------



## plodr

mouse, rivers, movers, visor

testement


----------



## Gr3iz

meets, stent, tents, steen 

eviscerated


----------



## plodr

advice, revised, treads, crates

butchers


----------



## Gr3iz

cherubs, tubers, rebuts, burst

incorrigible


----------



## cwwozniak

recoiling, reboiling, broiling, belong

prelation


----------



## plodr

pointer, plane, portal, trial

crispier


----------



## Gr3iz

pricier, sprier, spicier, criers

compromised


----------



## cwwozniak

composed, composer, imposed, copiers

enticed


----------



## Gr3iz

cited, dine, tend, niece

exponential


----------



## cwwozniak

explain, exploit, intone, nation

refrangible


----------



## Gr3iz

reeling, freeing, bearing, angler

freewheeling


----------



## plodr

renew, finger, linger, neigh

epicurean


----------



## Gr3iz

recipe, preen, niece, unripe

forensically


----------



## cwwozniak

socially, forces, cleanly, falsely 

latencies


----------



## Gr3iz

clients, silence, lancets, tinsel

appropriate


----------



## plodr

proper, prorate, prior, tripe

contumacious


----------



## Gr3iz

sumac, counts, moist, scout

acquisitions


----------



## cwwozniak

actions, quotas, cautions, auctions

lecherous


----------



## plodr

chose, score, clues, sheer

palingenesis


----------



## cwwozniak

angels, pleasing, aligns, lapses

retrophilia


----------



## plodr

pleat, tripe, loathe, portal

inveigle


----------



## cwwozniak

given, living, liven, evil

hyacinthine


----------



## plodr

chant, chin, ninety, hitch

tupperware


----------



## Gr3iz

Pewter, waterer, repute, truer

amortized


----------



## plodr

razed, timer, dream, doze

episodic


----------



## Gr3iz

poised, spiced, copse, dopes

chronological


----------



## cwwozniak

coloring, coaching, chronic, alcoholic

unilateral


----------



## Gr3iz

unreal, taller, retail, nailer

palisades


----------



## cwwozniak

plaids, lapsed, leaps, dials

glutamate


----------



## plodr

glum, metal, gate, malt

blizzards


----------



## cwwozniak

lizards, bridal, braids, bails

undulates


----------



## Gr3iz

saluted, unsalted, lauds, daunts

exculpatory


----------



## plodr

expat, clout, teary, orate

mystique


----------



## Gr3iz

quiets, stymie, mutes, times

breakfast


----------



## cwwozniak

breaks, freaks, faster, breast

underpaid


----------



## Gr3iz

unpaid, diaper, pruned, pander

preliminary


----------



## cwwozniak

prairie, repair, merrily, nearly

concurrent


----------



## Gr3iz

occur, router, runner, nonce

acquisitive


----------



## cwwozniak

active, acquits, quiets, quest

vulnerability


----------



## plodr

ballet, bruin, nervy, trivial

pruinese


----------



## cwwozniak

prunes, ripens, ruins, insure

teinoscope


----------



## Gr3iz

topics, stoop, points, nieces

potentate


----------



## cwwozniak

patent, notate, eaten, atone 

navigable


----------



## Gr3iz

baling, leaving, gavel, anvil

hemophiliac


----------



## plodr

chomp, clamp, chimp, peach

ungulate


----------



## cwwozniak

lunge, tangle, gluten, unglue

glycemia


----------



## Gr3iz

camel. gamey, magic, lacey

cobblestone


----------



## plodr

clones, beets, steel, bones

spelunking


----------



## cwwozniak

plunking, plunges, lineups, pulsing

tunneling


----------



## Gr3iz

unite, glint, tuning, lunge

repugnant


----------



## cwwozniak

pager, gunner, tanner, grape

sanctions


----------



## Gr3iz

scions, cantons, caisson, actions

momentary


----------



## plodr

yeoman, mentor, notary, meant

envelopes


----------



## cwwozniak

loves, opens, spleen, sloven

adversely


----------



## Gr3iz

slavery, salved, reveals, served

omnivorous


----------



## plodr

vroom, sour, vino, minors 

achieved


----------



## Gr3iz

device, evade, chive, heaved

indebted


----------



## cwwozniak

bended, debited, bidet, dented

unpractical


----------



## Gr3iz

lunatic, nautical, uncap, plait

prehistoric


----------



## cwwozniak

priest, rhetoric, prices, copiers

conceiving


----------



## Gr3iz

convince, voicing, icing, given

employability


----------



## plodr

Blimpie, loyalty, table, ballet

telluric


----------



## cwwozniak

cruel, truce, liter, cuter

resonant


----------



## Gr3iz

treason, sonnet, onset, tanners

sparrowhawk


----------



## cwwozniak

arrows, hawks, parkas, harps

hackable


----------



## plodr

cable, lake, heal, black

jaundiced


----------



## cwwozniak

juiced, dunce, unjaded, danced

petrichor


----------



## Gr3iz

choir, pitcher, tropic, rechip

chiropractor


----------



## cwwozniak

proctor, chaotic, tropic, captor

pendulous


----------



## Gr3iz

douse, pounds, loused, unposed

unattractive


----------



## plodr

trite, vent, centaur, trace

conspecific


----------



## Gr3iz

spice, copse, noise, fices 

spellbound


----------



## cwwozniak

pounds, blondes, blends, sloped

hectares


----------



## Gr3iz

cheaters, reaches, retches, traces

conglomerate


----------



## cwwozniak

congealer, glamor, magnet, rectangle

industries


----------



## plodr

dusters, rinds, intrudes, strides

Dalmation


----------



## Gr3iz

almond, domain, nodal, animal

graduation


----------



## cwwozniak

gradation, duration, guardian, outing

bookmarked


----------



## Gr3iz

brook, braked, demark, rebook

serpentine


----------



## cwwozniak

repents, pretense, prints, stripe

constrictor


----------



## Gr3iz

coins, croit, rotors, torts

appendicitis


----------



## cwwozniak

candies, distance, appends, decants

prorating


----------



## Gr3iz

porting, roaring, groin, train

loudspeaker


----------



## plodr

pours, leaps, pokers, speed

overnight


----------



## cwwozniak

overt, right, voter, thrive

mislabels


----------



## Gr3iz

blames, sables, liable, ambles

personalities


----------



## cwwozniak

personals, saltines, penalties, reasons

multiplier


----------



## Gr3iz

multiple, puller, triple, lumpier

repository


----------



## plodr

story, sprite, poster, stripe

conundrum


----------



## Gr3iz

mound, round, uncord, mourn

congratulatory


----------



## plodr

grunt, clang, tangly, trout

cordiform


----------



## Gr3iz

formic, coif, dorm, odor

hypocrite


----------



## cwwozniak

crypto, pitchy, pitcher, porch,

unplated


----------



## plodr

planted, tuna, panted, punted

ignominious


----------



## Gr3iz

minions, mousing, nosing, minus

songwriter


----------



## plodr

sting, wrongs, stewing, strong

illuminate


----------



## Gr3iz

until, minutia, limit, minute

activities


----------



## cwwozniak

active, cavities, static, stave

reactance


----------



## Gr3iz

create, trance, recant, nectar

overwhelm


----------



## cwwozniak

whoever, remove, lover, lower

unspared


----------



## Gr3iz

sunder, paused, pursed, drapes

intuitively


----------



## cwwozniak

invite, nutty, liven, utility

reprimand


----------



## plodr

remind, paired, dream, primed

cantankerous


----------



## Gr3iz

trucks, tankers, rockets. skater

extemporaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

extremes, extraneous, exports, permeates

refinance


----------



## plodr

crane, finer, face, reef

transition


----------



## Gr3iz

rations, trains, statin, instant

impetuously


----------



## plodr

lusty, misty, poles, limps

solidarity


----------



## Gr3iz

stolid, doily, trials, radios

ventriloquism


----------



## cwwozniak

question, volumes, liquors, quilts

armatures

Hi, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

muster, stream, raster, traumas

participation


----------



## cwwozniak

partition, participant, citation, caption

renovated


----------



## HOBOcs

oven, done, vendor, endeavor

conscription


----------



## Gr3iz

portions, position, scion, optics

inconsolable


----------



## cwwozniak

colonial, sociable, balloons, boonies

multicolored


----------



## Gr3iz

detour, metric, retool, tiller

antiseptic


----------



## plodr

capes, stains, spines, steins

encyclopedia


----------



## Gr3iz

Um, there was only one "s" in the seed word, Liz ... ;-)

cyclone, daily, pedal, lycopene 

registration


----------



## HOBOcs

starting, earrings, trainer, storage

volunteer


----------



## Gr3iz

event, revolt, route, toner

telekinetic


----------



## plodr

oops 🤓 guess I need to clean my glasses!

tickle, nickel, clink, knelt

reciprocity


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

priority, copter, critic, report

intelligentsia


----------



## plodr

gentle, settling, slang, singe 

bipartisan


----------



## cwwozniak

brains, spartan, sprain, abstain

persevering


----------



## Gr3iz

serving, reversing, perverse, grieves

allotments


----------



## plodr

mental, molten, stolen, steal

descries


----------



## Gr3iz

screeds, desires, crises, resides

acceptance


----------



## cwwozniak

accent, pecan, peace, eaten

facilitating


----------



## Gr3iz

flitting, tailing, calfing, glint

moderation


----------



## plodr

daemon, minor, timer, drone

plentiful


----------



## cwwozniak

futile, input, tulip, until

potvaliant


----------



## Gr3iz

vital, natal, point, avail

undressing


----------



## cwwozniak

guess, ruined, grinds, insured

fashionista


----------



## Gr3iz

fission, shafts, stains, haints

effrontery


----------



## cwwozniak

effort, ferry, reentry, renter

resealable


----------



## Gr3iz

labelers, blares, sable, erasable 

skullduggery


----------



## cwwozniak

ruggedly, kludges, gurgles, slugger

intercede
(Bonus point challenge: All entries are seven or more letters long)


----------



## Gr3iz

retired, decenter, retried, centered

diametrically


----------



## cwwozniak

calamity, calmly, trilled, caller

opposites


----------



## plodr

spites, stops, tips, opposes 

illustrate


----------



## Gr3iz

luster, traits, situate, retails

euthanizer


----------



## cwwozniak

earth, hertz, reunite, either

impalement


----------



## Gr3iz

lament, metal, menial, implant

sophistication


----------



## cwwozniak

citations, photonics, positions, captions

interweaves


----------



## Gr3iz

weavers, reviews, winters, answer

hemophiliac


----------



## plodr

clamp, claim, hope, champ

talisman


----------



## Gr3iz

stain, mantas, malts, snail

assignments


----------



## plodr

meant, singes, gamins, taming

articulate


----------



## cwwozniak

article, lactate, actuate, curate

aquariums


----------



## Gr3iz

squirm, quaim, samurai, arias

shellfish


----------



## plodr

shill, shelf, file, flesh

vegetarian


----------



## Gr3iz

tearing, grain, rivet, again

marauder


----------



## cwwozniak

murder, dream, armed, drama

resistance


----------



## Gr3iz

creates, canters, casters, cisterns

voluptuous


----------



## cwwozniak

voluptuous

volts, lotus, pouts, spool

patronizing


----------



## Gr3iz

zoning, parting, grant, ironing

anniversary


----------



## cwwozniak

arrives, veins, yearns, snare

antecedent


----------



## Gr3iz

detente, canned, tented, attend

platitudes


----------



## plodr

pulsed, tides, staid, upset

guillemet


----------



## Gr3iz

guilt, mullet, legit, gimlet

borderline


----------



## cwwozniak

blender, inbreed, reboiled, redline 

researcher


----------



## Gr3iz

cheers, reaches, archers, sharer

paperwork


----------



## cwwozniak

proper, worker, rework, rewrap, 

consigliere

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

slicer, sling, longs, greens

oenology


----------



## cwwozniak

gooey, loony, logo, oolong

vintners


----------



## Gr3iz

striven, tinners, invents, interns

retroactive


----------



## cwwozniak

reactive, reactor, retract, creative

terraforming


----------



## Gr3iz

reforming, tarring, erroring, farting

malfeasance


----------



## plodr

flames, enamel, camels, cleans

coronach


----------



## cwwozniak

ranch, anchor, raccoon, coach

mourning


----------



## Gr3iz

morning, groin. minor, union

spontaneous


----------



## plodr

nouns, pests, stoops, pants

metronome


----------



## Gr3iz

meteor, moment, tenor, remote

biographical


----------



## plodr

brag, blip, clog, hail

matrilineal


----------



## Gr3iz

marital, remain, latrine, mailer

peculiarly


----------



## cwwozniak

caller, pulley, pillar, really

repayment


----------



## Gr3iz

parent, trampy, tamper, repeat

obligation


----------



## plodr

giant, glob, tail, lotion

monopoly


----------



## Gr3iz

moony, loopy, pylon, loony

gregarious


----------



## plodr

eggs, sarge, rouges, grouse

sparkle


----------



## cwwozniak

leaps, slaker, pearls, lakes

failings


----------



## Gr3iz

sailing, flings, slang, gains

consultation


----------



## cwwozniak

consultant, nations, contains, lotions

billboards


----------



## Gr3iz

braids, broads, dolls, drills

terrapins


----------



## cwwozniak

terrains, painters, traipse, trainers

saltwater


----------



## plodr

slate, West, stare, welts

accelerando


----------



## cwwozniak

calendar, recode, candle, recloned

comparing


----------



## Gr3iz

coming, poring, camping, romping

exactitude


----------



## cwwozniak

excited, audit, taxied, detect

carriages

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

scarier, carries, graces, ragers

inconsequential


----------



## plodr

quiets, clones, stale, cleanse

bibliophile


----------



## Gr3iz

hobble, bible, libel, pill

effervescence


----------



## cwwozniak

scene, fencers, serve, screen

librarians


----------



## Gr3iz

brains, slain, rains, alias

butterball


----------



## cwwozniak

barbell, allure, battler, rubble

margarine


----------



## Gr3iz

marine, margin, reaming, marring

incandescent


----------



## plodr

decent, stained steed, tinned

enumerate


----------



## Gr3iz

tuner, remate, mature, neuter

tremendously


----------



## cwwozniak

mousey, delouse, remounts, resound 

strafing


----------



## Gr3iz

fasting, farting, strain, grains

unintelligible


----------



## cwwozniak

bulletin, gullible, tunnel, belittle

filtration


----------



## plodr

flint, tort, trait, loin

sciamachy


----------



## Gr3iz

chasm, mashy, camis, micas

gemmiferous


----------



## plodr

sour, frees, frogs, grime 

treadmill


----------



## cwwozniak

milled, dreamt, trilled, trailed

unsettling


----------



## Gr3iz

testing, insult, glisten, netting

intrinsically


----------



## cwwozniak

initially, salinity, scantily, racist

rubberized


----------



## Gr3iz

dubber, ribbed, bribed, brieze

cantankerous


----------



## plodr

counts, streak, coarse, nouns

petroleum


----------



## Gr3iz

poulter, repute, meter, trump

delicious


----------



## plodr

clouds, dices, sliced, slide

transport


----------



## Gr3iz

parrots, snort, strap, rants

catheterize


----------



## plodr

chatter, Ritz, chair, teacher

approximate


----------



## cwwozniak

primate, matrix, export, import

assumption


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, passion, mounts, possum

angularity


----------



## plodr

nail, glut, trial, yarn

reconnoiter


----------



## cwwozniak

corner, erection, notice, intern

instituted


----------



## Gr3iz

intuited, suited, dilutes, tinted

confluence


----------



## cwwozniak

flounce, clone, funnel, fennel

impossibilities



Gr3iz said:


> dilutes


Where the "L" did that come from?


----------



## Gr3iz

spoils, missiles, pilots, limits

catastrophic



cwwozniak said:


> Where the "L" did that come from?


Dunno! It just fell into my lap! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

tropics, cathartics, patriots, traits

roadshow


----------



## Gr3iz

draws, words, sword, roads

worshipful


----------



## plodr

flips, pours, howls, prowls

incidental


----------



## Gr3iz

denial, lanced, canted, client

embarrassment


----------



## plodr

barres, meant, basement, members

polarity


----------



## cwwozniak

parity, partly, patrol, tailor

indication


----------



## Gr3iz

inaction, incant, indica, contain

makeshift


----------



## cwwozniak

mistake, fiesta, shaft, fetish

exacting


----------



## Gr3iz

taxing, tinge, giant, enact

hesitation


----------



## plodr

haste, those, hints, hoist

trifling


----------



## Gr3iz

flirting, glint, filing, lifting

housebroken


----------



## plodr

shrunk, bores, shrub, knobs

irreparable


----------



## Gr3iz

repairer, blearier, pearlier, learier

palletized


----------



## plodr

zeal, pellet, dial, tilled

waterspout


----------



## Gr3iz

sprout, towers, pastor, swatter

conjunction


----------



## plodr

joint, count, notion, coin

contrast


----------



## Gr3iz

tracts, roast, start, acorns

purchase


----------



## cwwozniak

cheap, preach, spruce, spacer

irradicate


----------



## Gr3iz

radiate, dirtier, trader, crated

reeducated


----------



## cwwozniak

reduced, traded, deduce, crated

instructed


----------



## Gr3iz

destruct, trusted, cruised, entrust

parachuted


----------



## plodr

cured, pacer, depart, heart

steeplechase


----------



## Gr3iz

cheeses, speeches, cheapest, pleases

illegibility


----------



## cwwozniak

eligibility, illegibly, giblet, glibly

unsettled

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lusted, duels. tested, sleet

artisanal


----------



## cwwozniak

nasal, trails, trains, altars

intrusions


----------



## Gr3iz

snorts, unions, ruins, irons

personalities


----------



## plodr

posters, plains, spoils, planets

reflected


----------



## Gr3iz

fleeced, deflect, creel, leered

announcement


----------



## plodr

comet, nuance, meant, neaten

sophomore


----------



## Gr3iz

oomph, prose, spore, morose

doppelganger


----------



## plodr

danger, people, propel logged

quagmire


----------



## cwwozniak

mirage, imager, argue, gamer

evacuates


----------



## Gr3iz

vacates, cause, stave, tease

unaccustomed


----------



## plodr

costumed, consumed, stance, scant

bucchero


----------



## Gr3iz

cherub, bouch, ocher, crouch

aristocrat


----------



## plodr

stair, coats, strait, castor

felicitous


----------



## Gr3iz

clefts, ficus, scout, toils

ceremoniously


----------



## cwwozniak

ceremony, sermon, recluse, insecure

stackability


----------



## Gr3iz

stability, blacks, lastly, catty

heartbroken


----------



## plodr

break, knob, heater, beaten

polychromatic


----------



## Gr3iz

charm, choir, motor, plait

weightless


----------



## cwwozniak

weights, witless, slights, wigless

deliveries


----------



## Gr3iz

sliver, devilries, levers, reviles 

dishwasher


----------



## plodr

swish, dasher, shards, draws

teocalli


----------



## Gr3iz

collate, locate, collie, lilac

coalescence


----------



## plodr

cleanse, colas, leans, loans

verderous


----------



## cwwozniak

douser, versed, served, roused 

previewing


----------



## Gr3iz

weeping, viewer, grieve, wring

piebald


----------



## cwwozniak

piebald

plied, piled, baled, pedal

speculated


----------



## Gr3iz

sculpted, decals, placed, aspect

disinfectant


----------



## cwwozniak

distinct, distance, fatted, instance

unstamped


----------



## plodr

dampen, stumped, spade, mutes

arguably


----------



## Gr3iz

garbly, barly, burgal, rugby

conspicuous


----------



## cwwozniak

conscious, coupons, cousins, poisons

proscenium


----------



## Gr3iz

monies, scorn, corpse, music

laxatives


----------



## plodr

taxies, slave, vista, stale

acceptance


----------



## cwwozniak

accent, pecan, eaten, peace

deferring


----------



## Gr3iz

feeding, fringe, inferred, fingered

admiralty


----------



## cwwozniak

malty, dairy, daily, trail

dispersing


----------



## Gr3iz

spidering, inspired, pressing, resigns

theatrical


----------



## cwwozniak

article, ethical, athletic, chatter

costumers


----------



## Gr3iz

cusser, tosser, mousers, scouters

unflappable


----------



## plodr

palpable, flue, plane, flab

waffling


----------



## Gr3iz

fling, inlaw, gaff. flaw

incredulously


----------



## cwwozniak

incredulously

ludicrously, curiously, insured, closure

pianoforte


----------



## Gr3iz

footer, opiner, fainter, repaint

hexadecimal


----------



## plodr

claim, hail, mixed, mailed

philtrum


----------



## Gr3iz

triumph, thrum, mirth, tulip

claustrophobia


----------



## plodr

clubs, parts, chips, spool

rufescent


----------



## Gr3iz

refuse, recent, curse, fences

incantation


----------



## plodr

nation, Inca, taint, coin

apparatus


----------



## Gr3iz

strap, apart, tarps, spurt

stationary


----------



## plodr

roast, toasty, strain, stint

ballyhoo


----------



## cwwozniak

alloy, holly, hobo, ahoy

searingly


----------



## Gr3iz

greasy, leasing, lingers, singly

southwest


----------



## plodr

houses, stows, stews, hosts

humankind


----------



## cwwozniak

unkind, inhuman, humid, unhand

mercerisation


----------



## Gr3iz

screamer, inseam, terrain, reaction

syndication


----------



## plodr

candy, stain, nations, scanty

separate


----------



## Gr3iz

prates, retapes, paster, erase

orientation


----------



## plodr

ration, notion, nation, toner

subscription


----------



## Gr3iz

scrubs, pistons, bruins, spirits

tangible


----------



## cwwozniak

tangle, tingle, bilge, bling

franchising

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

chafing, chaining, grains, shining

appreciation 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

apparition, creation, aeration, optician

latticework


----------



## Gr3iz

wattle, ticket, kettle, recoil

redundancy


----------



## plodr

dunce, yard, candy, dancer

anecdotes


----------



## Gr3iz

dances, coasted, donates, stance

universality


----------



## plodr

veins, slavery, ruins, visit

entrusted


----------



## Gr3iz

truest, duster, stunted, rutted

endowment


----------



## cwwozniak

demote, demon, mowed, noted

reshaped


----------



## Gr3iz

dasher, phrased, parsed, shared

parsimonious


----------



## cwwozniak

passion, prunes, mission, ransoms

meatless


----------



## Gr3iz

steams, measles, tassel, slates

chevrons


----------



## plodr

chosen, hovers, shove, chores

septentrion


----------



## Gr3iz

pensioner, retention, interest, tensioner

interrogation


----------



## plodr

notion, ration, intent, grantor 

raillery


----------



## Gr3iz

alley, rally, really, layer

broadcaster


----------



## cwwozniak

broadest, broasted, coaster, redacts

residencies


----------



## Gr3iz

credence, desires, resides, insiders

ensconced


----------



## cwwozniak

condense, second, encodes, coned

forboding


----------



## Gr3iz

fording. roofing. brooding, groin

mitochondrial


----------



## cwwozniak

harmonic, romantic, dormant, cartoon

achievable


----------



## Gr3iz

bleach, avail, viable, chive

chlorinated


----------



## plodr

crated, lion, chanted, rationed

misnomer


----------



## Gr3iz

simmer, miser, irons, minors

proprietary


----------



## cwwozniak

proprietary
property, topiary, poetry, trapper

semiskilled


----------



## Gr3iz

missile, smelled, kissed, diesels

managerial


----------



## plodr

manger, gleam, aerial, linger

steadfast


----------



## Gr3iz

fasted, states, detest, tastes

perplexed


----------



## plodr

expel, deeper, leper, peeled

sobriety


----------



## Gr3iz

biters, strobe, orbits, oyster

roundhouse


----------



## plodr

hound, rouse, donors, horse

vengeance


----------



## Gr3iz

avenge, cage, even, vane

pressurized


----------



## plodr

depress, sized, spurred, pursed

champion


----------



## Gr3iz

pinch, piano, macho, chimp

disposable


----------



## plodr

bodes, passel. bliss, blades

compering (not misspelled, I didn't mean comparing)


----------



## Gr3iz

comping, moping, cringe, reign

incredible


----------



## cwwozniak

brined, blender, reclined, bride

borescopes


----------



## Gr3iz

probosces, scoopers, corpses, pores

honeysuckle


----------



## plodr

shone, locks, lucky, house

dramaturge


----------



## Gr3iz

trauma, matured, garter, amateur 

carcinogens


----------



## plodr

cargoes, signer, coins, angers

metallic


----------



## Gr3iz

claim, email, climate, malice

repugnant


----------



## cwwozniak

pungent, purge, grape, grunt

repudiation


----------



## Gr3iz

perdition, united, rationed, trainer

controllable


----------



## cwwozniak

controllable 
cartoon, notable, colonel, boater

flightiness



Gr3iz said:


> trainer


Where did you find the second R?


----------



## plodr

Must have fallen in his lap, again. 😎

night, finest, listens, slings

hieroglyphic


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Where did you find the second R?


I think Boston lost another one ... Musta fell outta the cah! <sigh> Make the word "retain"

cliche, pierogi, glory, cholic

photogenic


----------



## plodr

night, topic, cogent, phonic

esemplastic


----------



## Gr3iz

spastic, empties, simpler, reseals

objectivity


----------



## plodr

jetty, vibe, voice, cote

chaparral


----------



## Gr3iz

larch, parch, carpal, alpha

hemorrhagic


----------



## cwwozniak

magic, homage, charmer, imager

seemingly


----------



## Gr3iz

lieges, singly, mingles, smiley

restitution


----------



## cwwozniak

tuition, unrest, routines, stutter

varietal


----------



## Gr3iz

varlet, lariat, liver, alive

privileged


----------



## cwwozniak

grieved, deprive, glider, griped

malformed


----------



## Gr3iz

flamed, deform, formal, loamed

inadmissible


----------



## cwwozniak

missile, disables, mindless, madness

expanding


----------



## Gr3iz

annex, gained, pending, index

introspective


----------



## plodr

strove, proven, prices, scope

pademelon


----------



## Gr3iz

paneled, maple, eloped, demon

ecumenical


----------



## cwwozniak

acumen, menial, malice, uncle

deafening


----------



## Gr3iz

fending, fading, ending, fanged

encumbrance


----------



## plodr

encumber, brace, number, crumb

assembler


----------



## Gr3iz

blamer, measles, marbles, rebless

groundskeeper


----------



## cwwozniak

pounders, keepers, groupers, gerunds

overlords


----------



## Gr3iz

soloed, drools, drovers, loosed

factorials


----------



## plodr

trials, flats, cost, flair

contrive


----------



## Gr3iz

rivet, convert, invert, trice

onomatopoeia


----------



## plodr

meat, point, onto, item

deposition


----------



## Gr3iz

posited, despot, potions, spooned

levitation


----------



## cwwozniak

violent, violate, native, talent

floating


----------



## Gr3iz

lofting, foaling, glint, along

inquisition


----------



## plodr

quoits, quints, nuns, stun

defensive


----------



## Gr3iz

devise, defense, sieved, feeds

nonchalant


----------



## plodr

chant, coal, halt, talon

sennachie


----------



## Gr3iz

inches, chains, encase, aches

resplendence


----------



## cwwozniak

resplendence
spender, pedlers, creeped, deepens

sectioned


----------



## plodr

dines, cost, needs, tensed

almsgiving


----------



## cwwozniak

living, gaming, slaving, mailings

bequeathing


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint, bathing, beaten, binge

implacable


----------



## plodr

place, blimp, bail, clamp

ineluctable


----------



## cwwozniak

ballet, bulletin, lunatic, beaten

legalization


----------



## Gr3iz

zillion, gallon, gelatin, allegation

indiscriminate


----------



## cwwozniak

incriminated, mistrained, instance, incidents

selections


----------



## plodr

tonsil, scones, lesson, cotes 

stations


----------



## Gr3iz

saints, statins, stoats, stains

parabolic


----------



## plodr

clip, parboil, broil, coal

tentacles


----------



## Gr3iz

cleats, senate, cattle, enacts

agrivoltaics


----------



## plodr

savor, list, togas, clots

harlequin


----------



## Gr3iz

quarl, inhale, learn, nailer

improvisation


----------



## plodr

motions, vista, proviso, portions

ultramafic


----------



## cwwozniak

factual, fractal, facial, martial

resonator


----------



## Gr3iz

senator, rotors, roaster, treason

fingerprint


----------



## plodr

tripe, feign, finer, fret

caoutchouc


----------



## Gr3iz

catch, couch, touch, hatch

pyrotechnics


----------



## plodr

spry, chin, stein, crops

homework


----------



## Gr3iz

mower, woker, hooker, remow

nebulosity


----------



## plodr

blunts, blues, byes, boils

earthworm


----------



## Gr3iz

worth, mother, rethaw, thrower

smokescreen


----------



## cwwozniak

smokers, smores, mockers, scores

respecting


----------



## Gr3iz

inspect, cresting, pestering, erecting

illegibility


----------



## plodr

yeti, bile, glib, billet

advocate


----------



## Gr3iz

vacated, coated, octave, caveat 

importance


----------



## plodr

impact, note, tramp, cramp

daydream


----------



## Gr3iz

dreamy, adder, madder, ready

constellation


----------



## RT

still, constant, elation, action

wordsmith


----------



## plodr

sword, moist, hoist, shim

instigated


----------



## Gr3iz

design, stained, steading, tasting

motorcycles


----------



## cwwozniak

motors, stormy, coolers, retool

capitalistic


----------



## Gr3iz

plastic, aspic, cattails, pistil

proselytizing


----------



## cwwozniak

prizes, priest, pigeons, longest

followers


----------



## Gr3iz

flowers, slower, reflows, worse

excommunicate


----------



## cwwozniak

excommunicate

commune, execution, commence, auction

centralized (Double points challenge: All words need to be at least 8 letters long)


----------



## plodr

"All words need to be at least 8 letters long" My brain is stuck on 5 letter words from playing Wordle and a few similar sites.

learned, realized, trailed, recanted I could only do two 8 letters and two 7 letters

sardonic


----------



## Gr3iz

cardio, radios, drains, sonic

carbonation


----------



## plodr

notion, ration, carton, baton

subscribe


----------



## Gr3iz

cribs, rubies, bribes, scrubs

nonchalant


----------



## cwwozniak

cannon, cannot, canola, chant

repertoires


----------



## Gr3iz

restorer, reporters, striper, terrors

interpretation


----------



## cwwozniak

penetration, iteration, entertain, attention

regrooving


----------



## Gr3iz

groover, grove, goring, overing

preternatural


----------



## plodr

petal, tuner, learner, paternal

archipelago


----------



## cwwozniak

preach, glacier, poacher, graphical

transfixed


----------



## Gr3iz

index, trades, retax, faints

prehistoric


----------



## plodr

choirs, priest, stripe, escort

political


----------



## cwwozniak

topical, optical, capitol, pilot

unrelenting


----------



## Gr3iz

reeling, tureen, grunter, entering

puritanical


----------



## cwwozniak

culprit, train, plain, ritual

dysgraphia


----------



## Gr3iz

rapids, daisy, aphids, grids

incontinent


----------



## plodr

content, coin, nine, tone

mandrill


----------



## cwwozniak

drain, marlin, laid, dram

complaints


----------



## plodr

plants, clamps, coins, lions

disambiguate


----------



## Gr3iz

guides, staged, budgets, maids

magnificent


----------



## cwwozniak

magnetic, magic, infecting, facet

vilification


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, civil, action, aloft

atheistic


----------



## plodr

chase, chaste, chits, chats

tatterdemalion


----------



## Gr3iz

mattered, retail, tailored, dental

incongruously


----------



## plodr

scour, lion, glory, lingo

nuturance


----------



## Gr3iz

trance, curate, uncrate, nuance

mellifluous


----------



## plodr

films, mouse, fuels, mulls

impresario


----------



## Gr3iz

primers, impairs, repairs, prosier

virtuosity


----------



## cwwozniak

virus, touristy, visitor, tutors

concupiscent


----------



## plodr

scone, points, stein, punts

trademark


----------



## Gr3iz

market. tarred, darker, remark

influential


----------



## plodr

file, tuna, lintel, fallen

pharmacy


----------



## Gr3iz

charm, harpy, cramp, march

oscilloscope


----------



## cwwozniak

police, splices, spools, spoils

deflection


----------



## Gr3iz

infected, deletion, election, fondle

predilection


----------



## plodr

election, diction, peril, cloned 

auriferous


----------



## Gr3iz

ferrous, furious, afros, surfer

intoxicated


----------



## plodr

taxied, coined, decant, dance

toxophilite


----------



## cwwozniak

phlox, polite, hotel, tithe

sanatoriums


----------



## Gr3iz

strains, Martians, mounts, rations

absorption


----------



## cwwozniak

abortions, potions, portions, bastion

expungable


----------



## Gr3iz

expunge, bangle, beagle, plunge

linotype


----------



## cwwozniak

pointy, peony, plenty, openly

silkscreen


----------



## Gr3iz

slicker, creeks, sirens, skeins

massacred


----------



## plodr

drams, crams, dreams, creams

cherubic


----------



## Gr3iz

birch, bruce, chic, curb

constitutional


----------



## plodr

constant, clout, lions, slant

priciest


----------



## Gr3iz

striper, priest, trices, cripes

watermelon


----------



## cwwozniak

watermelon
lamenter, eternal, women, loaner

phosphorous


----------



## plodr

porous, hoops, props, soups

hydrangeas


----------



## Gr3iz

shady, ganders, dangers, angers

bystander


----------



## cwwozniak

ranges, hangars, yardage, gardens

thrashing


----------



## Gr3iz

trashing, gnash, sharing, harshing

castigating


----------



## cwwozniak

casting, agitating, staging, against

resemblance


----------



## Gr3iz

scramble, blames, encase, cleaners

encrusted


----------



## cwwozniak

ensured, trusted, crudest, retuned

projected


----------



## Gr3iz

ejector, reject, ported, copter

thermokarst


----------



## plodr

terms, skater, homes, remarks

ruthless


----------



## Gr3iz

hurts, lusts, lushes, sleuths

excruciating


----------



## cwwozniak

exacting, creating, circuit, tearing

faultless


----------



## Gr3iz

flutes, stifles, salutes, tassel

cohabitate


----------



## plodr

cheat, botch, chit, batch

aggregation


----------



## cwwozniak

regain, ration, tagger, tagging

domiciles


----------



## Gr3iz

coils, models, smiled, docile

abbreviation


----------



## cwwozniak

aviation, vibration, above, vibrate

shortening


----------



## Gr3iz

horsing, nesting, tension, ingest

charitable


----------



## cwwozniak

bleach, tribal, teach, article

complainant

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

contain, compliant, anatomic, capital

influential


----------



## plodr

fuel, faint, flaunt, lintel 

tenebrific


----------



## Gr3iz

fiber, benefit, brine, center

angioplasty


----------



## cwwozniak

pasty, ploys, again, plants

watertight


----------



## Gr3iz

threw, wight, waiter, threat

paperweight


----------



## plodr

right, water, tipper, wrap

hootenanny


----------



## Gr3iz

honey, atone, thane, neath

confirmation


----------



## cwwozniak

formation, contain, matron, motion

actionable


----------



## Gr3iz

cable, bleat, elation, locate

universality


----------



## cwwozniak

university, salinity, intrusive, insulate

mononuclear


----------



## Gr3iz

columnar, monocle, unclear, lemur

prismatic


----------



## cwwozniak

mastic, tramps, spirit, cramps

diffractive


----------



## Gr3iz

fader, react, afraid, drive

prestidigitation


----------



## plodr

station, drapes, grapes, deports

carapace


----------



## Gr3iz

pacer, caper, recap, apace

inflatable


----------



## plodr

inflate, bleat, foil, lintel

victorine


----------



## Gr3iz

invite, voice, trice, evict

vertebrate


----------



## cwwozniak

berate, braver, beaver, batter

boneless


----------



## Gr3iz

lobes, snobs, noses, bless

financier


----------



## plodr

fancier, rice, nicer, cafe

insolvent


----------



## Gr3iz

insolent, violent, violets, sonnet

battleaxe


----------



## cwwozniak

taxable, tablet, belt, axle

succulence


----------



## Gr3iz

clues, uncles, nucleus, scent

parachute


----------



## plodr

chapter, pure, chart, hurt

decanter


----------



## Gr3iz

recanted, trance, created, dancer

reconditioned


----------



## cwwozniak

reconditioned
conditioner, contender, direction, edition

haltingly


----------



## Gr3iz

tally, hating, glint, lightly

incandescence


----------



## cwwozniak

incandescence
science, candies, dances, scenic

considering


----------



## plodr

dinners, cringes, insider, codgers

mysterious


----------



## cwwozniak

serious, misters, system, stymies

steerable


----------



## Gr3iz

stabler, rebates, beaters, baster

interstitial


----------



## cwwozniak

inertial, initiates, initials, nitrates

reloadable


----------



## Gr3iz

adorable, balladeer, readable, labeler 

coverage


----------



## cwwozniak

verge, grove, crave, eager

simulation


----------



## Gr3iz

stimuli, insult, liaison, atoms

subcutaneous


----------



## cwwozniak

substance, countess, bounces, subnets

spheroid


----------



## Gr3iz

prose, disher, reship, horsed

courageous


----------



## plodr

scour, crags, score, rouges

contagious


----------



## cwwozniak

coatings, cautions, auctions, coasting

rototilling


----------



## Gr3iz

roiling, trolling, grill, rotting

escapism


----------



## plodr

spaces, amiss, spam, spices

occupation


----------



## Gr3iz

caution, caption, potion, action

hypodermic


----------



## plodr

chimp, yore, pride, coder

dauntless


----------



## Gr3iz

slanted, unless, tussle, dental

prioritizes


----------



## bobc

ritz, prior,size, prise

galapagos


----------



## Gr3iz

goals, gaols, glops, slag

disintegrate


----------



## plodr

greens, danger, triads, staged

hypnopedia


----------



## Gr3iz

phoned, nippy, happen, opined

adversarial


----------



## plodr

divers, veils, saver, derails

caterwaul


----------



## Gr3iz

trawl, recut, later, crate

repercussions


----------



## cwwozniak

precise, session, spruce, recessions

sentencing


----------



## Gr3iz

nesting, scene, cents, genie 

archeological


----------



## plodr

cellar, clog, hire, glare

specialities


----------



## cwwozniak

specialist, cities, plastics, elastic

comeuppance


----------



## Gr3iz

peace, uncase, unmap, coupe

orchestrated


----------



## cwwozniak

chartered, catheter, costarred, shattered

arrangement


----------



## Gr3iz

garment, manager, tanager, magnet

transversal


----------



## plodr

travels, learns, alerts, staler

screwdriver


----------



## cwwozniak

screwed, drivers, weirder, screwier 

fastening


----------



## Gr3iz

fasting, sting, infants, feints

panhandler


----------



## cwwozniak

planned, herald, parade, harden

unholiest


----------



## plodr

hunts, lost, heist, stolen

exorbitant


----------



## Gr3iz

bitten, toxin, borax, tainter

extractions


----------



## plodr

exits, cranes, notes, trances

jettison


----------



## Gr3iz

notes, stein, joins, stone

eligibility


----------



## cwwozniak

legibly, glibly, giblet, bilge

conferring


----------



## Gr3iz

fencing, forcing, forger, cornering

spelunking


----------



## cwwozniak

lunges, punks, sunken, links

annealing


----------



## Gr3iz

glean, leaning, angle, linen

carcinogens


----------



## plodr

cargoes, score, signer, cringes

curassow


----------



## Gr3iz

crows, scars, sours, across

perdition


----------



## cwwozniak

edition, editor, pointer, printed

interloping


----------



## Gr3iz

printing, toiling, retiling, opining

proprietary


----------



## plodr

property, tripe, priory, repair

endurance


----------



## Gr3iz

craned, dancer, nuance, reduce

beautification


----------



## cwwozniak

beautician, faction, citation, botanic

prettiest


----------



## Gr3iz

pettiest, striper, retest, priest

cryptocurrency


----------



## cwwozniak

century, country, potency, corrupt

blockchain


----------



## Gr3iz

blink, chick, loach, chalk

scrimmage


----------



## cwwozniak

images, crimes, germs, grams

linebackers


----------



## Gr3iz

blacker, blinkers, cablers, slicker

meringues


----------



## cwwozniak

meringues 
genies, genius, reuse, resuming

legitimate


----------



## plodr

metal, title, gleam, limit

concurrent


----------



## cwwozniak

concert, truce, recount, corner

inclement


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, mince, incent, lenient

incorrigible


----------



## plodr

broiling, logic, ignore, belong

syndrome


----------



## Gr3iz

moneys, snored, drones, nosey

expostulate


----------



## plodr

lapse, plots, louse, axles

stravage


----------



## Gr3iz

vaster, gravest, stager, ravages

protagonist


----------



## cwwozniak

portions, rotations, ratings, roasting

osculatory


----------



## Gr3iz

clout, story, actors, loots

obfuscation


----------



## cwwozniak

obtains, factions, suction, bacon

obliteration


----------



## Gr3iz

bottle, litter, baritone, liberation

pestilential


----------



## cwwozniak

silent, pallette, penalties, install

sponsoring


----------



## Gr3iz

spooning, sproing, groins, onions

perspicuity


----------



## cwwozniak

purity, spicier, pictures, crusty

recoveries


----------



## plodr

roves, cries, reveres, rices

rathskeller


----------



## Gr3iz

skelter, rather, trasher, leathers

vindicated


----------



## plodr

vein, cadet, dine, detain

churrasco


----------



## Gr3iz

succor, crash, roach, hours

whistlers


----------



## plodr

whites, while, writes, strew

inamorata


----------



## Gr3iz

train, minor, aorta, marina

recursive


----------



## plodr

curves, sieve, vices, revise

volplane


----------



## Gr3iz

panel, alpen, novel, pollen

inconclusive


----------



## cwwozniak

inclusive, iconic, concise, cloves

diachronic


----------



## Gr3iz

chard, ironic, roach, drain

peculiarity


----------



## plodr

culprit, year, partly, pleat

matchbook


----------



## Gr3iz

batch, mooch, hooka, combat

monetized


----------



## cwwozniak

zoned, dozen, demonize, minted

nitroglycerin


----------



## Gr3iz

crying, retiring, tingly. cloying

phosphates


----------



## plodr

shops, pastes, spots, hopes

blockade


----------



## Gr3iz

blacked, locked, cloaked, backle

unscrupulous


----------



## cwwozniak

surplus, scorns, scours, uncurls


liquefaction


----------



## Gr3iz

fiction, infect, quail, locate

bothersome


----------



## plodr

brothers, homes, storm, boots

controversial


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> brothers


Hmmm, I only see one "R" in the seed word, Liz ... ;-)

covert, controls, revolts, travels

indecisively


----------



## cwwozniak

incisively, devices, declines, entices

brotherly


----------



## Gr3iz

theory, lorry, throb, bother

industrialized


----------



## cwwozniak

strained, sanitized, natured, initials

humanities


----------



## Gr3iz

matins, haunts, thanes, shine

spectacular


----------



## cwwozniak

specular, spacer, traces, placates

accordioned


----------



## Gr3iz

accorded, radioed, danced, cordoned

palisades


----------



## plodr

My bad on using a 2nd R. broths (dropping the er)

lisps, lapses, dales, sidles

arithmetic


----------



## cwwozniak

metric, rematch, chatter, chime

accumulating


----------



## Gr3iz

mauling, calming, cluing, galactic

predisposed


----------



## plodr

depress, spores, piers, pressed

calculate


----------



## Gr3iz

acute, cleat, catcall, actual

permutation


----------



## plodr

mutter, point, tramp, mount

flageolet


----------



## Gr3iz

eaglet, gallot, fleet, legal

hagiography


----------



## cwwozniak

hairy, piggy, pharaoh, pariah

massiveness


----------



## Gr3iz

masses, mavens, sevens, sieves

propitiatory


----------



## cwwozniak

portrait, airport, parity, traitor

sintering


----------



## Gr3iz

stinger, resting, string, ingest

offensively


----------



## cwwozniak

livens, offline, finely, feline

sororities


----------



## Gr3iz

sorties, torsos, roisters, stores

fraternities


----------



## plodr

finest, strain, faints, strafe 

triturate


----------



## Gr3iz

tauter, treat. attire, truer

millionaire


----------



## cwwozniak

remain. romaine, mineral, normal

wealthiest


----------



## Gr3iz

stealth, waist, thistle, atheist

palpebration


----------



## plodr

planter, broil, brain, tailor 

patronymic


----------



## Gr3iz

crayon, matron, piracy, captor

incrementally


----------



## plodr

merely, climate, ninety, metallic 

jubilant


----------



## cwwozniak

jubilant
jaunt, blunt, built, until

steaming


----------



## Gr3iz

mating, sainte, giants, ingest

stercoricolous


----------



## cwwozniak

closures, closeout, circles, soloist

excrement


----------



## Gr3iz

cementer, extreme, excrete, meter

orchidaceous


----------



## plodr

accords, chorus, cedars, hired

spelling


----------



## Gr3iz

spiel, gills, single, selling

fractionalism


----------



## plodr

facials, mortals, rations, florist 

tendency


----------



## Gr3iz

decent, yenned, teeny, needy

resulting


----------



## cwwozniak

reusing, lusting, ruling. resting

conspiring


----------



## plodr

spring, rosin, scrip, crops

crustiest


----------



## Gr3iz

truest, strict, cutters, rustics

monumental


----------



## plodr

mount, lament, unmet, motel

fermentation


----------



## Gr3iz

mention, fainter, intent, natter

beverages


----------



## cwwozniak

beavers, barges, graves, grease

depositories


----------



## Gr3iz

soirees, posits, reposted, disposer

slipstream


----------



## plodr

impress, least, samples, tampers

capoeira


----------



## Gr3iz

apace, price, recap, opera

whippletree


----------



## cwwozniak

whippet, while, triple, replete 

tortellini


----------



## Gr3iz

trillion, toilet, retint, inlet

foreright


----------



## cwwozniak

freight, fright, forger, fighter

regularity


----------



## plodr

uglier, laity, grate, trail

engarland


----------



## Gr3iz

gander, large, danger, lander

discombobulate


----------



## cwwozniak

combustible, columns, dialects, tables

derailing


----------



## Gr3iz

dealing, raiding, glared, linger

limnophilous


----------



## plodr

nulls, imps, spoil, humps

fortuitous


----------



## cwwozniak

fruits, furious, suitor, tourists 

capitulating


----------



## Gr3iz

lactating, cutting, catapulting, captain

dichogamous


----------



## cwwozniak

dichogamous 
dogma, sodium, chasm, magic

monoclinous


----------



## Gr3iz

colons, columns, minus, lions

throttlebottom


----------



## cwwozniak

bottle, mottle, blotter, brother

grandiloquent


----------



## Gr3iz

quoting, landing, trending, indolent

herbescent


----------



## cwwozniak

recent, berths, herbs, these

orchestration


----------



## Gr3iz

roaches, orations, torches, shorten

moschiferous


----------



## plodr

mouse, chiefs, homers, chrome

draconian


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn, drain, radian, ordain

portmanteau


----------



## plodr

manor, portent, mutter, punter

prerogative


----------



## Gr3iz

garrote, parrot, griever, reprove

escheatment


----------



## plodr

sheet, meant, chest, scheme

autonomy


----------



## Gr3iz

mount, manuto, moony, atomy 

epithymetic


----------



## plodr

chimp, myth, chime, thyme

galvanize


----------



## Gr3iz

lazing, glaze, aneal, gavel

nebulaphobia


----------



## plodr

hobble, plain, nubile, phone

liberation


----------



## cwwozniak

alpine, albino, bauble, hobble

unavoidable


----------



## Gr3iz

unable, double, viable, unavail 

antithesis


----------



## RT

ant, thin, titian, heist

unquestionable


----------



## plodr

blunts, queens, bails, stone

suffrage


----------



## Gr3iz

urges, suffer, sugar, rages

interjection


----------



## cwwozniak

injection, rejection, erection, retention

alkalinity

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

talky, lanky, litany, kilty

royalties


----------



## plodr

yeast, tires, roils, stare

egalitarian


----------



## Gr3iz

relating, trailing, retain, reliant

anthropomorphic


----------



## cwwozniak

promotion, harmonic, caption, champion

monologophobia


----------



## Gr3iz

monophobia, phono, bologna, blooming

castanets


----------



## cwwozniak

stance, secants, states, tastes

xylophones

G'night Mark. Past my bedtime.


----------



## Gr3iz

poxes, phony, lopes, sloop

premonitions


----------



## plodr

minions, person, stein, emotions

rotundas


----------



## cwwozniak

rounds, around, astound, strand

previously


----------



## Gr3iz

lousy, perils, proves, visor

sanctified


----------



## cwwozniak

disinfect, candies, fanciest, fainted

esthetician

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

chasten, atheist, taints, antics

mensuration


----------



## plodr

sermon, riots, manners, strain

collection


----------



## Gr3iz

lintel, colic, collie, tonic

osphresis


----------



## plodr

spores, shires, press, spires

sculpture


----------



## cwwozniak

suture, cultures, pulse, erupts

transcription


----------



## Gr3iz

transition, cartons, pitons, rations

subternatural


----------



## cwwozniak

saturate, eternal, butters, turntables

objectionable


----------



## Gr3iz

tenable, joinable, injectable, cobble

deprehend


----------



## plodr

ended, herder, deeper, preen

splendor


----------



## Gr3iz

solder, drops, lopes, polers

scrumptious


----------



## plodr

crisp, sprouts, musts, stumps

borborygmi


----------



## Gr3iz

broom, grimy, boomy, gobby

yowndrift


----------



## cwwozniak

downy, windy, drown, frown

becoming


----------



## Gr3iz

combing, combine, binge, income

neighborhood


----------



## plodr

hoodie, bond, goodie, drone

circumambulate


----------



## Gr3iz

crumble, tumbler, climate, accumulate 

funambulism


----------



## cwwozniak

aluminum, albums, finals, alumni

unprotected


----------



## Gr3iz

product, routed, detour, puttered

medically


----------



## plodr

calmly, dice, daily, mildly

inspired


----------



## Gr3iz

dries, pried, diners, spined 

crosstalk


----------



## plodr

roast, locks, class, slacks

hobbledehoy


----------



## Gr3iz

hoody, yodel, hobby, bloody

altisonant


----------



## cwwozniak

instant, lions, station, nations

dyeable

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

blade, delay, bleed, belay

hortensial 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

horse, shorten, liars, retails

gardeners


----------



## Gr3iz

grander, regards, ganders, dangers

locuplete


----------



## plodr

couple, tulle, plot, coupe

stevedore


----------



## cwwozniak

stored, devotes, strove, deserve 

swearing (Many 6 and 7 letter words possible)


----------



## Gr3iz

sewing, answer, wrings, searing

bellarmine


----------



## plodr

ermine, realm, blame, liner

vinegary


----------



## Gr3iz

gravy, range, gainer, angry

lapideous


----------



## plodr

pious, slide, spade, spiel

sentient


----------



## Gr3iz

tenets, stint, intents, tennies

raconteur


----------



## plodr

counter, crater, trace, trance

laureate


----------



## Gr3iz

relate, ruler, alert, later

farcinate


----------



## cwwozniak

cater, certain, infect, trance

additional


----------



## Cookiegal

Did, toil, ion, lad
dissipate


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome, Cookie! We'd like to see words of at least 3 letters for this game ... ;-)

spates, pasted, diets, pities

dinomania


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> We'd like to see words of at least 3 letters for this game


Sorry I actually read the first post for the rules and still muffed it up.  I edited the post to change that word.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stuff happens ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Nomad, mania, idio, mad

Sanction


----------



## Gr3iz

One more word, please? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> One more word, please?


Sorry again, my head is somewhere else.


----------



## Gr3iz

actions, cannot, scion, canton

lorgnette


----------



## cwwozniak

letter, gentle, longer, rotten

ophthalmologist


----------



## Gr3iz

photons, optimal, gallons, smooth 

cairngorm 

G'night Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

Air, grim, ring, corn

engineer


----------



## plodr

reign, ring, nine, green

keiretsu

I thought that was a different picture and was going to ask if you got a new dog!


----------



## cwwozniak

strike, suit, kites, reuse

normalized


----------



## Gr3iz

maize, moralized, nomad, limned

parabolaster


----------



## RT

parabola, last, paste, reaps

conundrum



plodr said:


> I thought that was a different picture and was going to ask if you got a new dog!


 Looks like Cassie to me! New dog, a bit of a learning curve...but love has blossomed 
I don't mean to speak out of turn, Karen, but... 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

round, mound, cornu, uncord

corrugated


----------



## Cookiegal

plodr said:


> I thought that was a different picture and was going to ask if you got a new dog!


Yes, Randy's correct. Cassie came into my life in March this year. She's almost 10 months old. Take a look at my signature.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I don't mean to speak put of turn, Karen,


No problem Randy. 

gate, rug, dear, road

Discipline


----------



## plodr

spline, dines, clips, slide

approximate

See, it only took me 5 months to notice! Some things I "see" right away; other things might take weeks or months.


----------



## Gr3iz

primate, moxie, mapper, remix

obligatory


----------



## cwwozniak

biology, abort, tribal, bigot

displeasure


----------



## Gr3iz

pleased, leisure, speared, displease

ostentatious


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, snouts, stains, statutes

cultivators


----------



## Gr3iz

trout, cults, vitals, stout

combinatory


----------



## cwwozniak

binary. combat, cartoon, monitor

traversed


----------



## Gr3iz

served, desert, averted, traders

militarily


----------



## Cookiegal

rat, rail, rim, liar

catapult


----------



## Gr3iz

actual, putt, talc, clap

melancholy


----------



## RT

melon, lemon, holy, alley

funicular


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> funicular



fun, far, clan, flan

individual


----------



## cwwozniak

civilian, zinc, action, anvil

accounting


----------



## Gr3iz

acting, antic, gaunt, coating

remonstrate


----------



## cwwozniak

remote, starter, monster, torrents

terrycloth


----------



## plodr

hotly, chore, torte, lorry

heliotropic


----------



## Gr3iz

copter, thrice, politic, heroic

perscrutation


----------



## plodr

person, patients, crust, recants

prefatory


----------



## Gr3iz

report, forty, after, party

fantasticate


----------



## cwwozniak

fascinate, fanciest, static, fattens

ludicrous


----------



## Cookiegal

loud, sour, crud, lid

exasperate


----------



## Gr3iz

taxes, tapers, extras, repaste

dromophobia


----------



## cwwozniak

morph, morbid, broad, droop

overflowed


----------



## Cookiegal

over, flow  wed, fled

discombobulate


----------



## Gr3iz

doubles, suitable, modulated, cobbled

cremnophobia


----------



## Cookiegal

Menophobia (I thought I was making this one up for fear of men but apparently it's a thing I guess I once had). , phone, cream, mean

Cyberbully


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! I think you owe us one more word ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

as well as another word we can work with. Or is menophobia the next word?


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, that's what I originally thought, and came up with 4 words using that, then realized that that was the first word of the one's made from my seed word. She's got the four words, just not the new seed word ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!! I think you owe us one more word


Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis, it's there!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis, it's there!


Yeah, along with the evidence: _Last edited: Today at 12:13 PM ;-)_

clubber, belly, burly, lubber

sabretache


----------



## Cookiegal

I knew I should have done a silent edit then no evidence would be left behind. 

breach, teach, sabre, stab

immediate


----------



## Gr3iz

timid, mated, teamed, mimed

leiotrichous


----------



## plodr

choose, roust, stile, touches

newfangled


----------



## Gr3iz

wangled, fawned, flanged, weaned

gadgetry


----------



## Cookiegal

gate, try, read, drag

mystify


----------



## cwwozniak

misty, stymy, sift, fist

circumvolution


----------



## Gr3iz

circuit, volition, clout, motion

oriflamme


----------



## cwwozniak

formal, foamier, mailer, loafer

standardize

Hi and G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sardine, adzes, stranded, drained

festinate

G'night, pal. Right behind you ... <yawn>


----------



## Cookiegal

fate, tin, test, feat

origami


----------



## Gr3iz

amigo, grim, magi, gram

vespertilian


----------



## cwwozniak

spline, vilest, retains, prevents

creased (multiple 6 letter words possible if you like a challenge)


----------



## Gr3iz

screed, scared, ceased, erased (challenge accepted and met!) ;-)

grandchild


----------



## cwwozniak

arching, carding, garlic, chair

ancestry


----------



## plodr

artsy, cranes, stares, tears

ornamental


----------



## Gr3iz

mortal, tenor, rental, lament

liquefaction


----------



## plodr

quilt, fiction, float, client

litigate


----------



## Gr3iz

legit, attle, title, aglet

medication


----------



## cwwozniak

mediation, diction, demonic, noticed

interrobang

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

banter, terrain, bearing, garrote 

peculiarity

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

parity, particle, culprit, clarity

griffonage


----------



## Gr3iz

giraffe, foraging, finger, offing

seismology


----------



## cwwozniak

smiles, gloomy, glossy, messy

placemats


----------



## Gr3iz

maples, staple, pasta, calms

reremouse


----------



## cwwozniak

mouser, remorse, rumors, rouser 

complexions


----------



## plodr

scoop, lexicon, looms, melons

intercalate


----------



## cwwozniak

iterate, interlace, cleaner, lactate

methodology


----------



## Gr3iz

melody, moody, model, theology

complications


----------



## plodr

lotions, clamps, scoop, stamp

archetypal


----------



## Gr3iz

charley, patchy, teach, larch

benevolence


----------



## plodr

clove, bevel, been, even

phantasmagoria


----------



## Gr3iz

graphs, pasting, migrants, roasting

capitulated


----------



## cwwozniak

capital, catapulted, plated, placated

redesigned


----------



## plodr

resign, edgers, ridges, grinds

burnishes


----------



## Gr3iz

shrubs, nurses, brushes, burners

cervelliere


----------



## plodr

liver, clever, reviler, river

masticate


----------



## Gr3iz

maties, caste, attics, citates

diagnostics


----------



## plodr

stings, codas, staid, stands

electrum


----------



## Gr3iz

truce, creel, meter, lecture

progression


----------



## RT

progress, ions, gross, regress

prestidigitation


----------



## Gr3iz

intrepid, tatting, digestion, striping

victoriously


----------



## plodr

curvy, crusty, toils, stool

cottagecore


----------



## cwwozniak

cottagecore 
cotter, create, getter, target

deposing


----------



## Gr3iz

dosing, sponged, pigeons, onside 

peripatetic


----------



## plodr

price, trait, trite, peace

ailurophile


----------



## Gr3iz

plural, hillier, pallor, laurel

indignation


----------



## plodr

indigo, goading, toning, dating

modernized


----------



## Gr3iz

rezoned, midden, droned, demonized

symptomatic


----------



## cwwozniak

commits, mystic, impacts, copays

handsomely


----------



## Gr3iz

homely, lashed, melons, shamedly

providential


----------



## RT

provide, dental, dived, denied

conflagration


----------



## Gr3iz

carnation, farting, loaning, fractional

perfectionist


----------



## plodr

prone, finest, scone, corps

veracious


----------



## cwwozniak

veracious
various, craves, saucier, source

appetites


----------



## Gr3iz

tappets, patties, pipettes, spate

coalescence


----------



## plodr

cleanse, scone, scene, colas

iatrogenic


----------



## cwwozniak

reaction, creation, cringe, tragic


vitrifaction


----------



## Gr3iz

traction, favor, trivia, friction

ineptitude


----------



## plodr

punt. diet, deep, tend

sinistrorse


----------



## Gr3iz

sinister, rosier, tosses, noisier

gratification


----------



## plodr

fraction, grant, firing, coin

vaticinate


----------



## Gr3iz

cavitate, vacate, invite, activate

transmission


----------



## cwwozniak

mansions, transoms, minions, insists

tethering


----------



## Gr3iz

teething, hinge, their, greet

contraptions


----------



## plodr

captions, sport, contains, portions

mustache


----------



## Gr3iz

chaste, chutes, steam, teach

feuilleton


----------



## cwwozniak

futile, futon, outline, fillet

shielding


----------



## plodr

sled, hiding, dines, held

refurbish


----------



## Gr3iz

brush, hurries, fisher, shrub

incarnated


----------



## cwwozniak

incanted, certain, drain, retain

tensegrity


----------



## plodr

stringy, stein, gritty, greens

zophorus


----------



## RT

hours, Zoro, sour, poor

ambidextrous


----------



## Gr3iz

mixed, bromide, stream, busied

geographical


----------



## plodr

clear, clog, chip, chorale 

meliorism


----------



## Gr3iz

smile. moires, milers, memoirs

antagonistic


----------



## cwwozniak

agnostic, stagnation, agitation, citations

cornerstone


----------



## Gr3iz

restore, crones, scooter, crooners

offensively


----------



## plodr

viols, offense, noisy, sieve

dipthong


----------



## Gr3iz

thing, piton, dingo, point

virologist


----------



## plodr

visit, logs, roost, roils 

inspiration


----------



## Gr3iz

spirit, pianos, nations, piston

concurrent


----------



## plodr

counter, torn, route, curt

cantaloupe


----------



## Gr3iz

pounce, platen, canal, palate

otherwise


----------



## plodr

worst, worth, heirs, tires

stranger


----------



## Gr3iz

raster, grants, angers, arrest

explosiveness


----------



## plodr

expels, vises, slopes, snipes 

macadamize


----------



## Gr3iz

amazed, madame, maize, maced

recognizably


----------



## plodr

lazier, cloying, brazing, nearly

amendatory


----------



## Gr3iz

dreamy, trendy, roamed, mandatory

sportsmanlike


----------



## plodr

pikers, molten, stampers, praises

musaceous


----------



## Gr3iz

mucus, scams, mouses, causes

refrigerator


----------



## cwwozniak

refrigerator
frigate, forget, greater, retire

backwards


----------



## Gr3iz

wracks, sward, barks, awards

medications


----------



## plodr

demons, scant, diets, cameos

brattice


----------



## Gr3iz

bitter, trace, baiter, trice

schematics


----------



## plodr

chemists, haste, steam, chasms 

microwave


----------



## Gr3iz

waiver, crave, mover, remow

insurrection


----------



## plodr

escort, ruins, senior, tension

thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

motherer, remoter, tremor, hotter

placating


----------



## plodr

placing, plant, pacing, talc

intramundane


----------



## Gr3iz

intrude, maraud, detain, remind

intramural


----------



## plodr

rural, mint, trail, runt

cognizant


----------



## Gr3iz

zoning, tazing, contain, giant

micropayment


----------



## plodr

campy, minor, tamper, comment 

menology


----------



## Gr3iz

golem, lemony, moony, gloomy

indestructible


----------



## cwwozniak

instruct, decibels, ductile, blenders

collating


----------



## Gr3iz

locating, glint, calling, coating

perplexing


----------



## cwwozniak

expire, gripe, peeling, peeping

rationing


----------



## Gr3iz

training, noting, grain, ironing

reimbursable


----------



## cwwozniak

reimburse, brambles, blames, reusable

recreate


----------



## Gr3iz

crater, retrace, terrace, caret

neighborly


----------



## plodr

being, heir, globe, glory

windowless


----------



## Gr3iz

widows, swindles, endows, dowels

impassioned


----------



## cwwozniak

mission, opens, dampness, demons

spirited


----------



## Gr3iz

diets, tried, sprite, prised

plausibility


----------



## plodr

ability, blips, plus, busty

bombarded


----------



## Gr3iz

mobbed, boarded, armed, robbed

conquistador


----------



## plodr

quarts, coins, stand, condors

poignant


----------



## Gr3iz

panting, giant, point, toning

educational


----------



## plodr

until, code, detail, induct

perspective


----------



## Gr3iz

septic, strive, rivets, tippers

contraindicated


----------



## plodr

diction, ration, crated, concern

insulate


----------



## cwwozniak

insult, saltine, slate, salute

vacillation


----------



## Gr3iz

vacation, villain, aviation, anvil

unethical


----------



## plodr

clean, chute, chain, uncle

stenography


----------



## Gr3iz

trophy, grants, strong, reason

carcinogen


----------



## plodr

groan, reign, cargo, grain, 

tessellate


----------



## Gr3iz

settles, steels, lattes, settees

munchables


----------



## plodr

lunches, beams, blues, cables

scholarch


----------



## Gr3iz

roach, crash, loach, harsh

intergalactic


----------



## cwwozniak

igniter, lactating, littering, retailing

pigeonholed


----------



## Gr3iz

poodle, holding, hoodie, peeling

landscaper


----------



## plodr

scraped, cleans, planes, scalper

majestic


----------



## Gr3iz

mastic, jetsam, tames, items

cosmopolitan


----------



## plodr

clamps, points, toils, spool

gallantly


----------



## Gr3iz

tally, tangy, anally, lally 

mahogany


----------



## plodr

many, moan, hang, ahoy

astronomy


----------



## cwwozniak

stormy, roams, morons, matrons

unsinkable


----------



## Gr3iz

blinks, unable, slake, ankles

dismantled


----------



## plodr

minded, least, listed, middle

illuminate


----------



## Gr3iz

until, mallet, lintel, minutia

severity


----------



## cwwozniak

revise, every, rivets, strive

solderability


----------



## Gr3iz

blistery, strobe, disable, lobster

instinctively


----------



## plodr

lives, cities, style, stein

phlogiston


----------



## Gr3iz

hosting, looping, piston, photons

shoplifter


----------



## cwwozniak

filters, pliers, profits, holier 


nuisances


----------



## Gr3iz

nuances, since, causes, uncases

ineptitude


----------



## plodr

pundit, pitted, tine, putted

manifest


----------



## Gr3iz

finest, stamen, infest, fasten

vestibules


----------



## plodr

bless, lives, blues, tubes

plethora


----------



## Gr3iz

throb, heart, portal, polar

extraction


----------



## plodr

next, ration, crate, actor

hibernate


----------



## Gr3iz

retain, breathe, herniate, tribe

intoxicated


----------



## plodr

toxin, exotic, dine, acid

hallmark


----------



## Gr3iz

alarm, llama, hark, mall

quarterback


----------



## plodr

bucket, quack, racket, bracket

chocolates


----------



## Gr3iz

chaste, cleats, hotels, shoal

handkerchief


----------



## plodr

knifed,reached, drink, hinder

carpenter


----------



## Gr3iz

parent, repent, career, recarpet

fountainhead


----------



## plodr

fiend, hound, fainted, haunted

folklore


----------



## Gr3iz

floor, looker, refool, krool

refurbished


----------



## cwwozniak

brushed, refired, drier, shred

flashers


----------



## Gr3iz

safer, lashes, slasher, reflash

unfiltered


----------



## plodr

flirt, dueler, liner, freed

muffuletta


----------



## cwwozniak

muffle, mutual, flute, flame

franchising


----------



## Gr3iz

chasing, ranching, chafing, sharing

harbinger


----------



## cwwozniak

ringer, hanger, barge, ranger

preaching


----------



## Gr3iz

hearing, carping, perching, cringe

masterpiece


----------



## plodr

peace, prices, stream, tramps

phlogiston


----------



## cwwozniak

piston, photons, shooting, hosting

foregoing


----------



## Gr3iz

forging, roofing, goofer, ginger

shamelessly


----------



## plodr

messy, shale, slams, heals

geitonogamy


----------



## Gr3iz

gaming, goony, minty, meany

headhunter


----------



## plodr

nude, hearth, dearth, hearten

wherefore


----------



## Gr3iz

whore, fewer, rower, ewer

excommunicate


----------



## plodr

Mexican, commute, count, minute

rejection


----------



## Gr3iz

jointer, rejoin, erection, inject

trajectory


----------



## cwwozniak

rectory, creator, jetty, reactor

launching


----------



## Gr3iz

lunching, cling, chain, hauling

anthropomorphic


----------



## plodr

prompt, chain, paint, torch

unscathed


----------



## Gr3iz

chased, deaths, daunts, enacts

transported


----------



## cwwozniak

spatter, stoned, drones, reports

repulsive


----------



## Gr3iz

livers, purse, siever, reviles

dichotomy


----------



## plodr

hood, city, moody, chit

lifetime


----------



## cwwozniak

lifetime
limit, elite, fleet, melt

antagonizing


----------



## Gr3iz

zoning, gaining, noggin, tanning

obligatory


----------



## cwwozniak

bigotry, biology, tailor, bloat

sedition


----------



## Gr3iz

diets, edits, dents, stein

carabiner


----------



## cwwozniak

carbine, racier, carier, crabier

strangely


----------



## plodr

strangle, years, yeasty, angles

comprehend


----------



## Gr3iz

phoned, mender, chomper. porched 

celebratory


----------



## plodr

barely, coat, relate, brace

boundaries


----------



## Gr3iz

rebounds, bounders, busier, brands

crustaceans


----------



## plodr

sterns, rusts, traces, scares

scrutinize


----------



## Gr3iz

cruise, tuners, zincs, unites

platitudes


----------



## plodr

stilted, pulse, plated, diets

wonderful


----------



## Gr3iz

furled, flower, wounder, dowel

incapacitated


----------



## cwwozniak

incapacitated 
anticipated, indicate, painted, tainted

staunchest


----------



## plodr

stance, chutes, chaste, tunes

capsicums


----------



## cwwozniak

campus, music, scamps, camps

bacterial


----------



## Gr3iz

stanches, taunts, cheats, chants

quarterback


----------



## plodr

quack, trucker, beaker, brute

inheritance


----------



## Gr3iz

thinner, chanter, create, enchant

thermistor


----------



## plodr

thirst, moister, storm, mister

scorpions


----------



## Gr3iz

croons, scoops, scions, snoops

alleviated


----------



## plodr

vital, lived, veiled, tailed

prevaricate


----------



## Gr3iz

private, arrive, create, vacater

enrollment


----------



## cwwozniak

molten, lemon, teller, remote

worrisome


----------



## Gr3iz

worries, morrows, resows, swore

alcoholic


----------



## plodr

hail, cocoa, chill, coal

saponify


----------



## Gr3iz

pansy, noisy, piano, fops 

necrophilia


----------



## plodr

clap, chino, ripen, place

gingerly


----------



## Gr3iz

relying, linger, leggy, girly

platitudes


----------



## plodr

plaited, duets, stale, dispute

plastique


----------



## Gr3iz

quiets, plaques, pulse, equips

troubleshoot


----------



## plodr

boots, horse, hurts, blues

wonderful


----------



## Gr3iz

reflow, fondler, flounder, wounder

anticipation


----------



## cwwozniak

anticipation 
caption, citation, action, contain

naturally


----------



## Gr3iz

aurally, anally, truly, natal

intuitively


----------



## plodr

liven, nutty, title, veil

fascination


----------



## Gr3iz

infants, cantons, actions, sanction

beneficial


----------



## cwwozniak

fable, fiancee, lance, finial

anhydrous


----------



## Gr3iz

shady, rounds, hardy, yours

vegetarian


----------



## plodr

raven, grain, train, greet

optimistic


----------



## Gr3iz

optics, stoic, topics, sitcom

therapeutic


----------



## plodr

cheap, trite, chute, chirp

apastron


----------



## Gr3iz

aprons, patrons, sport, tarpons

bookends


----------



## cwwozniak

booked, bonds, boned, knoobs

shelving


----------



## plodr

neighs, lives, vines, glens

canicular


----------



## Gr3iz

cairn, runic, lunar, racial

indentured


----------



## cwwozniak

indentured 
indented, tenured, intruded, dinner

abstention


----------



## Gr3iz

intent, bastion, tension, battens

reputedly


----------



## cwwozniak

rudely, deeply, deputy, ruled

spoilers


----------



## Gr3iz

posse, spores, pliers, losers

accoutrements


----------



## cwwozniak

accounts, recounts, matters, statement

ligatures


----------



## Gr3iz

guilt, stager, grails, saluter

Frankenstein


----------



## cwwozniak

fastener, intense, ratfinks, fairest

laboratories


----------



## plodr

breast, stole, blister, boast

evection


----------



## Gr3iz

invect, covet, evite, voice

marginalize


----------



## cwwozniak

magazine, realizing, imagine, amazing

ordinarily


----------



## Gr3iz

daily, diary, laird, doily

aggressively


----------



## plodr

grieves, years, slivers, regales 

areology


----------



## Gr3iz

relay, gooey, large, ogler

institutional


----------



## cwwozniak

situation, insulin, tuitions, insult

prevalency


----------



## plodr

valence, leery, player, leaven 

mezzaluna


----------



## Gr3iz

amaze, lumen, nuzzle, manual

accredited


----------



## cwwozniak

recited, decried, created, directed

overstocked


----------



## Gr3iz

restocked, stroked, covert, devotees 

anthologies


----------



## cwwozniak

ghost, gloats, heist, sight

conspirators


----------



## plodr

pastor, coins, rasps, strains

terraqueous


----------



## Gr3iz

quarts, quotas, sorter, roster

parabolic


----------



## plodr

boil, pail, clip, lair 

reflection


----------



## Gr3iz

inflect, erection, reinfect, elector

edification


----------



## plodr

fiction, fated, coated, factoid

percolate


----------



## Gr3iz

repeat, trope, prelate, create

obligation


----------



## cwwozniak

libation, boating, boiling, goblin

foreseeable


----------



## plodr

reefs, feeble, fable, safer

sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

parser, reshaper, parens, phrase

dispensary


----------



## plodr

dairy, spend, pears, drapes

compensate


----------



## Gr3iz

comets, encase, pecans, senate

reclining


----------



## plodr

cling, reining, liner, grin

hypocrisy


----------



## Gr3iz

choir, porch, chopsy, psycho

unilateral


----------



## plodr

Latin, trial, lunar, learn

whispered


----------



## Gr3iz

rewired, wished, spider, prised

freshman


----------



## cwwozniak

masher, nears, frames, shame

postgraduate


----------



## Gr3iz

prostate, argued, guards, outdates

fluorescence


----------



## plodr

flours, scene, scone, course

porcelain


----------



## Gr3iz

prince, lancer, replan, loaner

multivitamin


----------



## plodr

vital, tuna, mail, limit

conscripts


----------



## cwwozniak

pistons, consist, prints, crops

postulation


----------



## Gr3iz

solution, insult, plants, platoons

granddaughter


----------



## cwwozniak

grandeur, graduate, draught, dragged

reformatted


----------



## Gr3iz

reformed, fatter, mattered, dormer

entertainer


----------



## plodr

trainer, treat, neater, inert 

osculate


----------



## Gr3iz

locates, tousle, cleats, salute

incinerated


----------



## plodr

trained, carted, tread, deter

frondescence


----------



## Gr3iz

fonder, second, ensconce, refences

repudiated


----------



## plodr

repute, departed, tripe, diapered 

calamity


----------



## Gr3iz

malty, talcy, claim, laity

moonshine


----------



## plodr

hones, nines, mines, hems

opalesce


----------



## Gr3iz

scalp, please, copse, lapse

informant


----------



## plodr

format, front, train, moan

concentrate


----------



## Gr3iz

tract, create, coerce, natter

persuasive


----------



## plodr

suave, purse, revise, pavers

complaint


----------



## Gr3iz

compliant, point, plait, topic

stevedore


----------



## plodr

strove, steed, versed, steered

humiliated


----------



## Gr3iz

hauled, detail, lathed, mailed

beneficiary


----------



## plodr

binary, finer, crab, beefy

umpteenth


----------



## Gr3iz

thump, teeth, tenet, tempt

heartache


----------



## plodr

chart, hearth, crate, cheer

pharyngeal


----------



## Gr3iz

hanger, panel, angry, lager

competence


----------



## plodr

cope, meet, pent, note

selcouth


----------



## Gr3iz

clouts, slouch, clothes, those

kerchief


----------



## plodr

cheek, cheer, fire, heifer 

ensorcell


----------



## Gr3iz

censor, scorn, creels, resell

exhaustion


----------



## plodr

haunts, exist, house, thine

conestoga


----------



## Gr3iz

togas, scone, goats, coast

pigmentation


----------



## plodr

mention, gamin, pimento, titian 

boldness


----------



## Gr3iz

boldens, slobs, blondes, lobes

spiritualistic


----------



## plodr

clasps, trusts, clips, strips

metamorphose


----------



## Gr3iz

meteors, themes, stomps, hampers

scrambling


----------



## plodr

claims, grains, brains, crabs

horripilation


----------



## Gr3iz

patron, oration, pliant, plinth

embroidery


----------



## plodr

merry, berry, dormer, moire

pishogue


----------



## Gr3iz

guise, hopes, poise, egos

eulogized


----------



## plodr

loud, doze, guild, duel

preternatural


----------



## Gr3iz

platter, pattern, neutral, utterer

wolverines


----------



## plodr

lowers, sloven, wives, solve

anything


----------



## Gr3iz

hating, thingy, giant, hinny

impressionable


----------



## cwwozniak

impressionable
responsible, impossible, blimps, passion


interrupting


----------



## Gr3iz

petting, interring, purring. intuit

squabbled


----------



## plodr

subbed, squad, dabbles, beaus 

prudence


----------



## Gr3iz

endure, reduce, puree, crude

exhilaration


----------



## plodr

heart, elation, exhort, alone

posterity


----------



## cwwozniak

poetry, trite, stripe, repost

attainable


----------



## Gr3iz

taint, battle, batten, tablet

immutable


----------



## plodr

blue, mail, mute, amble

subsidence


----------



## Gr3iz

deuces, induces, busied, since

calliope


----------



## plodr

place, pile, clap, police

democracy


----------



## Gr3iz

creamy, raced, decor, roamed

poinsettia


----------



## plodr

pants, points, paste, sepia

hourlong


----------



## Gr3iz

ghoul, rough, logon, honor

scratchier


----------



## plodr

catcher, riser, richer, teach

sentience


----------



## Gr3iz

entices, sentence, scent, tense

episodic


----------



## plodr

codes, pies, scope, dips

mongrels


----------



## Gr3iz

morsel, longer, gloms, snore

perpetuate


----------



## plodr

pure, tart, treat, repeat

fussbudget


----------



## Gr3iz

gusset, fussed, bussed, fudges

affordable


----------



## cwwozniak

adorable, affable, fabled, baffel

respiratory


----------



## Gr3iz

prayers, pirates, aspire, reports

multiplicities


----------



## cwwozniak

multiplies, utilities, cutlets, implies

federally


----------



## Gr3iz

ferally, really, layered, allayed

incinerator


----------



## plodr

trainer, crone, errant, ornate

precocious


----------



## Gr3iz

soccer, precious, succor, copiers

retention


----------



## plodr

rote, iron, rent, tenor 

perennial


----------



## Gr3iz

paneler, replane, plainer, pannier 

personalize


----------



## plodr

zeal, prison, sleep, pearls

desegregation


----------



## Gr3iz

generated, agreed, sedation, ingrates

insomniac


----------



## plodr

coins, moans, scam, mains

carnelian


----------



## Gr3iz

canal, alien, incarn, nailer

incumbent


----------



## plodr

bunt, mice, mint, cube

precluding


----------



## Gr3iz

pruner, reducing, luring, guilder 

recalcitrant


----------



## cwwozniak

interact, tactical, article, central

chelation


----------



## Gr3iz

action, latch, entail, cheat

theatrical


----------



## plodr

chart, litter, eclair, hatter

shillelagh

I must have forgot to hit post, because this was sitting there at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## cwwozniak

sleigh, illegal, heals, halls

locations


----------



## Gr3iz

lotions, actions, saloon, coats

perpetuity


----------



## cwwozniak

putter, tripe, tipper, pettier

distributing


----------



## Gr3iz

disturbing, suiting, striding, bursting

anonymously


----------



## cwwozniak

lousy, mousy, unmanly, saloon

confounding


----------



## Gr3iz

funding, fooding, coding, condoning

snowmobile


----------



## cwwozniak

blown, winsome, elbows, bloom

flirtation

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

filtration, ration, flatiron, tinfoil 

hydrolyzed


----------



## plodr

doze, holey, dyer, lode

aegrotat


----------



## Gr3iz

great, gator, tater, target

amputation


----------



## plodr

punt, tamp, point, tuna

petrichor


----------



## cwwozniak

richer, report, porch, pitcher

rebuilding


----------



## Gr3iz

builder, guilder, birding, under

concentration


----------



## plodr

cater, cantor, train, container

swizzle


----------



## Gr3iz

wizzes, wiles, sizzle, wizes

equestrian


----------



## plodr

queens, earnest, squire, inquest

olfaction


----------



## cwwozniak

lotion, faint, focal, flint

beholden


----------



## Gr3iz

blonde, bolden, lobed, holed

biodiversity


----------



## cwwozniak

brevity, destroy, drives, brides

falsification


----------



## Gr3iz

factions, fictions, afflict, facials

forewarned


----------



## cwwozniak

forward, drawer, render, fender

stalking


----------



## Gr3iz

lasting, taking, glints, stink

celebrated


----------



## plodr

bread, clear, tread, related

kreplach


----------



## Gr3iz

placer, hacker, chalker, repack

caffeinated


----------



## plodr

faint, enticed, define, detain

succotash


----------



## Gr3iz

catch, scotch, tacos, shouts

mistletoe


----------



## plodr

moist, melts, steel, stole

zinfandel (have to have something to drink with kreplach and succotash 🙃 )


----------



## Gr3iz

lazed, finned, fanned, fazed 

excruciating


----------



## plodr

cruet, crate, trance, exciting

sheltering


----------



## Gr3iz

relish, steering, treeing, gristle

indelible


----------



## plodr

blind, blend, lined, bleed

trothplight


----------



## Gr3iz

pilot, tight, thigh, girth

sagebrush


----------



## cwwozniak

brushes, gushes, rages, shrugs

glycerin

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lying, clergy, reign, crying

chewable

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bleach, beach, wheel, cable

tablature


----------



## Gr3iz

butter, latter, alter, treat

conditionally


----------



## plodr

tally, coin, daily, local

mansuetude


----------



## Gr3iz

dements, steamed, masted, untamed

painstakingly


----------



## cwwozniak

stalking, paintings, agility, spanking

likenesses


----------



## Gr3iz

silken, skeins, likens, kisses

visitations


----------



## cwwozniak

stations, vistas, visions, saints

muddiest


----------



## Gr3iz

duties, dimes, timed, suited

alchemist


----------



## plodr

chimes, claims, tales, calms

roentgenize


----------



## Gr3iz

zeroing, rezoning, goiter, energize

redemption


----------



## plodr

pointer, drempt, peer, tinder

xeriscaping


----------



## Gr3iz

escaping, sexing, piercings, scraping

greetings


----------



## plodr

string, reigns, ginger, greens

winterscape


----------



## Gr3iz

capers, strewn, pierces, writers

Christmas


----------



## plodr

chrism, amiss, crash, Amish

thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

mother, remoter, otter, tremor

accolades


----------



## plodr

loads, salad, deals, coals

heritage


----------



## Gr3iz

right, gather, hater, eight

weathering


----------



## cwwozniak

watering, wearing, heater, gather

soundboard


----------



## Gr3iz

bounds, onboard, adorns, rounds

felicitations


----------



## plodr

cleans, flints, scone, lifts

decalcomania


----------



## Gr3iz

maniacal, manacled, acclaimed, claimed

pneumonia


----------



## cwwozniak

pneumonia
opium, piano, anime, union

interjecting


----------



## Gr3iz

rejecting, jetting, cretin, jitter

amphetamine


----------



## plodr

thine, tamp, theme, hemp

algorithm


----------



## Gr3iz

gator, moral, tailor, light

television


----------



## cwwozniak

lesion, svelte, noise, invest

slipperiest


----------



## Gr3iz

priests, spirits, tipsier, slippers

calculations


----------



## plodr

culls, coins, stallion, slant

oleoresinous


----------



## Gr3iz

sonorous, looser, lesions, lesson

appreciative


----------



## cwwozniak

lesions, serious, resoles, relines

sharecropper


----------



## plodr

choppers, sharper, score, spare

alterable


----------



## Gr3iz

belate, rebate, labeler, tearable

beleaguered


----------



## plodr

bread, glare, burgle, glued

jubilant


----------



## Gr3iz

until, built, jaunt, aunt

suitability


----------



## plodr

built, silty, salty, blast

sarcophagi


----------



## Gr3iz

sharp, choirs, grasp, roach

availability


----------



## plodr

bail, villa, tally, lava

sweltering


----------



## Gr3iz

sweeting, wrings, westering, wrestling

lapidarian


----------



## plodr

plain, plaid, drain, lard

utilidor


----------



## Gr3iz

droit, Tudor, idiot, riot

barrister


----------



## cwwozniak

raster, rarest, baster, arrest

prosecutor


----------



## Gr3iz

scooter, poorest, sprout, porous

absenteeism


----------



## cwwozniak

steins, beams, steams, beasts

nichrome


----------



## plodr

chime, corn, niche, crime

momentous


----------



## Gr3iz

mounts, snout, tomes, omens

prescription


----------



## cwwozniak

precision, incisor, inspector, conspire

penalties


----------



## Gr3iz

penile, elapse, staple, panties

inexcusable


----------



## plodr

exiles, scab, lines, scale

deglutition


----------



## Gr3iz

tuition, dilution, glutted, editing

legislated


----------



## cwwozniak

eagles, diesel, details, digest

washable


----------



## Gr3iz

whales, heals, shale, blase 

insurance


----------



## cwwozniak

insure, arsenic, canines, canners

pejoration


----------



## plodr

portion, joiner, prone, toner

geoglyphs


----------



## Gr3iz

soggy. glops, hopes, loges

tetrahedral


----------



## cwwozniak

rethread, leather, lathered, healer

interlacing


----------



## Gr3iz

relining, cringe, ceiling, trailing

shotgunned


----------



## plodr

stoned, huge, hunts, nouns

esculent


----------



## Gr3iz

scent, tunes, cults, lucent

embroider


----------



## plodr

dormer, breed, mired, deem

lebkuchen


----------



## Gr3iz

bench, uncle, leech, cheek

tailgating


----------



## plodr

gain, Latin, tint, attain

lumineria


----------

